# Proenza Schouler PS1 bag



## orchidsuns

I'm not sure if there's already a thread for Proenza Schouler's handbag line, but I searched and nothing came up. I love the bags most, but the clutches are quite nice too. Thoughts on the line?














photo credit: barneys.com


----------



## Izznit

Love the first and third! (not a fan of exotics) Very excited for their line!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

I love that color blue on the 1st one! The style of it looks like the Botkier Sasha Duffle.






I'd want that clutch in the same blue.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

see how mk rock this bag 
http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/2008/11/proenza-schouler-ps1-bags-on-street.html


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I think they are great.


----------



## demicouture

beautiful!


----------



## tadpolenyc

omg! i think i'm in love!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I really adore the python PS1, but it is way too expensive for me tho. But I really like it, the clutches are very nice too!


----------



## LindaP

orchidsuns said:


> I'm not sure if there's already a thread for Proenza Schouler's handbag line, but I searched and nothing came up. I love the bags most, but the clutches are quite nice too. Thoughts on the line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit: barneys.com


 
What a lovely shade of blue and the leather looks so soft! 

Linda


----------



## sunspark

I'm in serious lust.  I checking out http://www.barneys.com/Main Floor Bags/MAIN05,default,sc.html?start=0&sz=433 and it jumped right out at me.  The more I researched it the more I fell in love.  Its gonna be the new_ anti it _bag.  I can even see it becoming a mens bag as well.

Im usually a Balenciaga girl, but this is the other bag I have instantly fallen in love with thru a photo since the paddington.


----------



## kymmie

I have been coveting this bag for some time.  Hopefully, Santa will come through for me!


----------



## Prada_Princess

I am in love with the Python )))))))))))))


----------



## bedhead

I picked up a medium in midnight at Sien in Antwerp on Friday. They had many of the colors and sizes, including a small size that is not available at Barneys. They had small, medium, and large in the style with a shoulder strap, and the small pochette. The python in person was stunning. It's rubberized python, so the scales don't lift up like other python. I am thinking of getting the small version in python next time I go back, if the Euro stays low against the dollar of course!

If you are traveling to Europe I recommend going to the Sien boutique in Antwerp for this bag since they are the first to have it for sale in Europe. They said Harrod's would have it in London and I think Printemps in Paris, but it is fairly exclusive at the moment. I feel like I got a bargain because the price in Euro was less than the retail price in USD, plus I got VAT back and didn't have to pay US sales tax. And the leather and styling is gorgeous.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OOO me likey...


----------



## acschjenn

Love all three!  Especially love the bag MK is wearing in the pictures.  The python is gorgeous if you don't mind exotics... too bad it's over $4k
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## H_addict

I  the first (navy) one and the clutch (especially it's color).


----------



## k*d

This bag literally stopped me in my tracks.  It's the perfect casual purse.  







Details


----------



## ladyorayne

What a gorgeous bag! Is that suede? What are the dimensions?


----------



## bedhead

Here is the one I got, the medium in midnight. It is so soft and pretty. The photo doesn't do the color justice. 








I'm debating getting the small python from the boutique in Belgium where I got this one. I really liked it, and it is less pricey than it would be to get the medium one in the States. I just sold a bunch of bags, too, so it's doable. I just can't decide!


----------



## indie.pendant

where can i get these bags online! help please


----------



## ballonné

What a great everyday purse! I love the name of it, too, lol.


----------



## KittyKat65

indie.pendant said:


> where can i get these bags online! help please


www.barneys.com


----------



## KittyKat65

Here's another online store:  http://www.kirnazabete.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=proenza+schouler&btnSearch= 

BTW, I will literally explode if I don't own this bag soon.  I am patiently (OK, I am not too patient) waiting for 2 returns to be credited on my Barney's card, so I can get one of these bags.  I don't even care about the color.  The shape and style has had me drooling for too long.  I must own it!  NOW!


----------



## chipoman81

I love this bag.  Been thinking about a medium in black or that lovely midnight blue.


----------



## bedhead

I've been carrying mine every day for the past week and I didn't think it was possible, but I think I am even more in love with it than I was when I got it! The color in the photos doesn't do it justice (even in the photo I took). It's dark midnight in dim lighting and a rich, beautiful blue in sunlight.

*KittyKat65*, I totally understand how you feel! The size, shape, and overall look of the bag are absolutely perfect.

I have a small python one coming soon too, and will post photos when it gets here.


----------



## ami kio

Does anyone know how long the shoulder strap is for the medium bag?    I'm wondering if it is long enough to work as a crossbody strap.


----------



## bedhead

ami kio said:


> Does anyone know how long the shoulder strap is for the medium bag?    I'm wondering if it is long enough to work as a crossbody strap.



I just measured mine. The strap is adjustable and I have mine on the longest setting, which is about 35 inches from end-to end if you count the hardware clips. The strap drop is 14 inches to the top of the handle. I am 5'8" and can wear it crossbody with no problem, but it sits a little high - the bottom of the bag hangs about mid-hip on me. I'm also not the skinniest person around, so it will probably sit lower on someone shorter and thinner. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## KittyKat65

I finally gave in.  I ordered the large size in Tobacco Suede from Barneys Madison Ave store - I believe it is the same color as MK Olsen is wearing.  It arrives on Wednesday


----------



## ami kio

bedhead said:


> I just measured mine. The strap is adjustable and I have mine on the longest setting, which is about 35 inches from end-to end if you count the hardware clips. The strap drop is 14 inches to the top of the handle. I am 5'8" and can wear it crossbody with no problem, but it sits a little high - the bottom of the bag hangs about mid-hip on me. I'm also not the skinniest person around, so it will probably sit lower on someone shorter and thinner.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Oh no, that doesn't give me an excuse not to buy it!  

Thank you for measuring for me!  I must now stalk this bag and see if I can find one to fondle in real life.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

orchidsuns said:


> I'm not sure if there's already a thread for Proenza Schouler's handbag line, but I searched and nothing came up. I love the bags most, but the clutches are quite nice too. Thoughts on the line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit: barneys.com



I love this one, its  I'm not familiar with this line, I like their clothing though.


----------



## KittyKat65

The python is gorgeous, but waaay expensive.  I prefer the leather or suede.

I am sitting here on pins and needles waiting for mine to be delivered.


----------



## Style_Baby

It's a beautiful bag, but looks heavy.  
Is it?


----------



## KittyKat65

It is quite heavy with all my stuff in it.  The suede is thick, so that adds weight as well.  I also have a Chanel GST that is commonly known as really heavy and it is not as heavy as that.  The long shoulder strap keeps it really comfortable.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I was looking at these yesterday again. I am in love. I am worried about the cost though. I also find the metal closure a bit tricky. It kind of folds down but also has a little lift up lock and I was fiddling for a while. Has anyone else found this?


----------



## KittyKat65

moi et mes sacs said:


> I was looking at these yesterday again. I am in love. I am worried about the cost though. I also find the metal closure a bit tricky. It kind of folds down but also has a little lift up lock and I was fiddling for a while. Has anyone else found this?


It's easy to use after a few tries.  I don't have a problem with it at all now.  You also don't have to use the little lift up lock.


----------



## bagfan

Harvey Nichols in London received them.


----------



## minimilkz

any idea hw much is it in harvey nichols? and wat colors n sizes are available?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

bagfan said:


> Harvey Nichols in London received them.


Thats where I saw them


----------



## fduff

I am assuming that the one MK is wearing is the Medium size. Can someone verify? Also, I'd love to see some modeling pics of the bag from some of the owners here  I'm thinking about getting one as well...


----------



## bagfan

minimilkz said:


> any idea hw much is it in harvey nichols? and wat colors n sizes are available?



Grey (smoke), black, coral in medium. Black, white in large. I did not pay attention to pouchettes, but there are few. I only looked at the price for medium - £1180. The bags are gorgeous imho.


----------



## hipnycmom

bagfan said:


> Grey (smoke), black, coral in medium. Black, white in large. I did not pay attention to pouchettes, but there are few. I only looked at the price for medium - £1180. The bags are gorgeous imho.



The smoke is probably pretty! Do you recall what color hardware it had?
Thanks


----------



## bagfan

hipnycmom said:


> The smoke is probably pretty! Do you recall what color hardware it had?
> Thanks



The smoke was the best for my taste. The hardware is sort of antique bronze - muted. Fits very well the tone of the leather.


----------



## LushBoutique

I love the yellow clutch!!!! oooo the first one is gorgeous too!


----------



## demicouture

i really think there should be a subforum? or maybe not yet but i see this bag having massive potential to become the next most wanted bag!!
i am getting the pink and smoke one for pre fall!!!


----------



## dalloway04

So I've just bought the PS1 medium in Coral leather and it is beautiful. But I'm still wondering whether to keep it or swap it for one in Smoke. This is the one I have...

OR the grey one on page 2?

THANKS!


----------



## jun3machina

this bag is going to be huge!


----------



## tadpolenyc

one some days i really want to buy one, but on others, i decide to pass. i do want it, but not enough to buy it right now. i don't know why i'm so conflicted over this bag.


----------



## bedhead

I have been using my medium midnight PS1 pretty much exclusively, and the small python one for nights out, since I got them. Then I decided I wanted a medium in black, of course, after everyone is sold out. I tried the large on but I think it's too big. I hope they do the black with black hardware again in the next season, but I bet they will change it.

I went back to the place where I got my PS1s and they showed me some pictures of the new colors and textures. The python next season will be textured differently - the first one was rubberized, this one will be treated so the scales are matte and look almost like suede. There are some really pretty new colors too. Unfortunately, they didn't let me steal any of the pictures to post on tPF!


----------



## bagfan

I bought medium smoke one few weeks back. I have to say it is extremely functional - though it is not large, it easyly fits everything and the pockets make it so easy to organize. Really light -which is a major advantage in my book. Looks great as well - this "worn-in" antiquiey look. It was expensive, but I have to say that I can ot yet see getting tired of it yet.


----------



## ampeefyed

Oooh i really like the briefcase style one!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I have been thinking about this bag all day. I must go and look again. Has anyone got the python yet? Just curious, I dont want to spend that much but it looks divine.


----------



## jun3machina

^ exactly what i was going to type...black python =


----------



## jun3machina

tadpolenyc said:


> one some days i really want to buy one, but on others, i decide to pass. i do want it, but not enough to buy it right now. i don't know why i'm so conflicted over this bag.


 tad...python....get one...


----------



## bedhead

I have the python version. It is phenomenal. Pricey, but very, very nice. The python version is more structured than the leather or suede versions, which are soft leather and get slouchier and softer with age. The python version seems to have a stiffer support structure in it that will keep it from getting slouchy. 

Also, the owner of the boutique where I got mine has the large python and she carries it daily. I saw it again recently after she had been using it daily for 4 months or so and it still looked perfect. She said she doesn't baby it, either.


----------



## Advo

Gosh, I spotted Leighton Meester with it in Smoke, Medium I believe and I'm really falling in love it. Does anyone think it will ever go on sale? It's rather expensive. Also, is the smoke heavy? Can it be used as a functional messenger bag where you can stuff school books in? The problem with expensive bags are that you almost always have to take great care of them.


----------



## aznkat25

ooooh very cute! I'm loving the clutch!  Looks very stylish and durable.


----------



## Megs

^ I don't think it will go on sale anytime soon. These bags are all the rage right now and their line tends to run more pricey anyhow


----------



## KittyKat65

I loved mine at first, but got tired of it quickly.  It was super heavy with my stuff in it, so I sold it on eBay 2 weeks ago.  The design is lovely but, man, that suede weighed a tonne.


----------



## KittyKat65

Advo said:


> Can it be used as a functional messenger bag where you can stuff school books in?


It can not be worn cross-body.


----------



## Megs

^ You had suede? I am thinking to go with the python or leather...


----------



## wendybird118

I want one of these so badly, and a clutch too, but I'm not sure whether I'm just caught in the hype..


----------



## KittyKat65

Megs said:


> ^ You had suede? I am thinking to go with the python or leather...


Yep, I had tobacco suede.  The fact that I had the large size played into it as well.  Another thing about the suede is that it was beautiful, but I could tell after about a week that it had the potential to look pretty bad very quickly.


----------



## Advo

KittyKat65 said:


> It can not be worn cross-body.



Oh. 

The Medium in Smoke, is that suede or leather? Leather is lighter than suede?


----------



## KittyKat65

Advo said:


> Oh.
> 
> The Medium in Smoke, is that suede or leather? Leather is lighter than suede?


I'm not sure about the Smoke, but leather is definitely lighter than suede.


----------



## bagfan

I have the leather smoke one - it is incredibly light and I am quite picky about the weight. this is probably the lightest bag I have.


----------



## Advo

bagfan said:


> I have the leather smoke one - it is incredibly light and I am quite picky about the weight. this is probably the lightest bag I have.


 
I'm very envious of you right now, LOL. I was wondering if you could flash some pictures of it? You using it?


----------



## ladakini

Saw some in Barney's recently. They are divine.


----------



## aa12

I really want to get one, I just cannot decide on the medium or large. I tried them both on and they are both light so im torn. Im 5'2 for reference. Any ideas?


----------



## mochiblure

I saw these in Kirna Zabete a number of weeks ago -- the suede version is sooooo droolworthy. I personally preferred the way the suede bag looked over the leather version, but the latter is probably a great deal easier to maintain. Never having seen a PS1 before then, I thought it was a Balenciaga bag for some reason!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I've been pondering for months over which colour/material/size satchel to buy and yesterday I was suddenly overcome by an urge to buy the little yellow clutch  , so I did  

It should be with me next week - I'm hoping the colour isn't one of those murky yellows because I haven't seen it IRL yet - fingers crossed...


----------



## helloookitty00

i'm SOLD i want it...   i think it would make a lovely book bag.
but.. can it fit a book?? maybe a lap top??


----------



## canadianstudies

I love the leather ones. What a gorgeous line.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Received my PS1 'chartreuse pochette' (yellow clutch)

It's a keeper


----------



## alisonanna

*Straight-Laced* - can you post a modeling pic?  I'd love to see the clutch being worn plus the color!!
I'll bet it's gorgeous!


----------



## springsunshine

I'm so confused...I want the large version but do they only come in that light brown suede, black python, black leather, and that neon yellowish green? (sorry, forgot the proper names for the colors). I absolutely love this bag but I want it in either a brown or gray leather and I think the gray comes in medium but now I'm not sure. I tried to figure it out using the Sien-Antwerp website but it's not working for me (won't navigate properly...). Does anyone know where I can go check out the full selection of sizes and colors in NYC? Barney's? Saks? Or the PS showrooms?


----------



## mrie

Is there a black python in medium. .??


----------



## elainie13

Does anyone know if this is the updated version of PS1 coming out?  Its different from the ones out now because it has what looks like 2 compartments from the bottom.  It also looks like it holds its shape better than the PS1 bags out now (I have the medium in black leather and sometimes if you load the bag with a lot of stuff and hold it from the top handle, the bag sags and looks not so great).


----------



## goldbundles

i just some proenza bags and i must admit i like them. it's new to me.


----------



## my peko

elainie13 said:


> Does anyone know if this is the updated version of PS1 coming out? Its different from the ones out now because it has what looks like 2 compartments from the bottom. It also looks like it holds its shape better than the PS1 bags out now (I have the medium in black leather and sometimes if you load the bag with a lot of stuff and hold it from the top handle, the bag sags and looks not so great).


 Is this in python? I learnt that PS1 in exotic leathers hold its shape better.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^


that plum coloured bag is just GORGEOUS!!!  I could develop a real longing for that bag...


----------



## my peko

I just received my ps1 medium in black, yippee!


----------



## Seliah

I saw them at Kirna Zabete.  They are not on sale as they are considered classic.  I am relieved as I already paid full price.  It seems they are repeating this shape each season so I feel like an insider owning one early! (I got beige suede)


----------



## tatu_002

ahhhhh I saw the black leather medium PS1 on sale at net-a-porter but its gone it was about $1,140. I want one so baaad!!!


----------



## bedhead

That plum python is one of the new ones that will be coming out soon. My SA showed me a preview of the new colors/materials and the python on the new ones will have a more matte texture, whereas the ones from the first season were shinier.  It really looks gorgeous.

I think that now that the original ones are on sale (which I couldn't believe! I got one from the NAP sale!) that we'll be seeing some of the newer ones in stores soon.


----------



## KittyKat65

Here's my new medium black leather PS1.  This is my 2nd PS1 as the large was too big. This is the most drool-worthy bag IRL.  I love it so much more than the suede one I had - the large kind of slouched, whereas the medium holds all of my stuff and retains its shape:











How gorgeous is that plum python???


----------



## Advo

^It's stunning! How can you afford one, nevertheless, two???


----------



## KittyKat65

^  I only have one.  I sold the other on eBay.


----------



## sw0pp

I love the clutches, either chartreuse or navy... but the other bags of this line are great too. It's good for my wallet that we don't have PS in Austria lol


----------



## chris7891

Oh my I love this bag! I want it, I need it!


----------



## minimilkz

i have the 'chartreuse med one and im so loving it! damn now i wanna get the new ones.... the leather is really soft n yummy but i kinda stained it when i wore it with denim nevertheless its still my fave bag for now


----------



## Kellz

Does Proenza Schouler have a boutique in NY, I would like to get one lol.


----------



## bedhead

Kellz said:


> Does Proenza Schouler have a boutique in NY, I would like to get one lol.



Kirna Zabete in SoHo and Barneys both carry the PS1. I don't think they have their own boutique. Barneys had replenished stock the last time I was there (they had the medium in black leather again, which they had sold out of previously) but none of the new colors/materials yet.


----------



## springsunshine

bedhead said:


> Kirna Zabete in SoHo and Barneys both carry the PS1.



Do you think the PS1 will ever go on sale? I can't afford it at its retail price but I absolutely love that bag. I feel like since it's such a hot item, a sale will be extremely unlikely any time soon...


----------



## balmiu

was MK's brown in suede? or does the brown only come in suede? i would totally love to get this bag in medium brown leather. hmmm...


----------



## bedhead

springsunshine said:


> Do you think the PS1 will ever go on sale? I can't afford it at its retail price but I absolutely love that bag. I feel like since it's such a hot item, a sale will be extremely unlikely any time soon...



Net-a-Porter had some on sale when their spring sale first started, but they went quickly. I don't think any other retailer had them on sale, though. Maybe keep an eye on Net-a-Porter next season when they start their sale?




			
				balmiu said:
			
		

> was MK's brown in suede? or does the brown only come in suede? i would totally love to get this bag in medium brown leather. hmmm...



The brown only came in suede. They may come out with a brown leather version in the future, but so far they've only done brown in suede.


----------



## chokichoki

how heavy is the medium size by itself? anyone know?


----------



## KittyKat65

^^

Not heavy at all.  I own a black medium and I owned a Tobacco suede large and the difference is huge!  I would compare it to a Bal City in size and weight.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*net-a-porter UK/International goes on sale on June 22*

Given that NAP US included the PS1 satchels and clutch in their sale the UK site will probably do the same with their stock


----------



## chokichoki

does anyone know if you can fit a 13 inch macbook pro into the medium size?
(pardon the weird questions...there isn't any place nearby here where I can physically see/touch the PS1) :s


----------



## canada's

i LOVE the chartreuse! i'm still ticked i missed it during the NAP sale.


----------



## KittyKat65

chokichoki said:


> does anyone know if you can fit a 13 inch macbook pro into the medium size?
> (pardon the weird questions...there isn't any place nearby here where I can physically see/touch the PS1) :s


No.  It's only 13" wide x 9" high.  Technically you could because the Macbook Pro is within that size, but you won't get anything else in and it will change the shape of the bag.  The Large size would be better if you want to put other things in the bag.


----------



## Straight-Laced

My medium satchel just arrived!!  Yes, it's too small for a 13" Macbook pro.  I was initially surprised at how compact it is - even though I knew measurements it's the first one I've seen IRL.

It's a SUPER light, very pretty, well thought out bag.  
I wish I could have got it in any colour other than black, but I won't return it, I'd rather buy another one that pops when funding allows.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow, love these bags. I am not normally a fan of bags that are difficult to get into, but I could make an exception here! I especially love the first one.


----------



## greygirl

Straight-Laced said:


> My medium satchel just arrived!!  Yes, it's too small for a 13" Macbook pro.  I was initially surprised at how compact it is - even though I knew measurements it's the first one I've seen IRL.
> 
> It's a SUPER light, very pretty, well thought out bag.
> I wish I could have got it in any colour other than black, but I won't return it, I'd rather buy another one that pops when funding allows.



See. . .and I would like a medium in black, but it seemed like that color wasn't on sale when I looked.  Just goes to show. . .it takes all kinds!!

Congrats on your bag.  Next time I'm in Dallas I'm going to swing by Barneys and try one on.  I'm worried that with the long straps in front it's a little too "cool" for a middle aged mom. . .but I'm gonna try one on and see if I can pull it off


----------



## greygirl

Straight-Laced said:


> My medium satchel just arrived!!  Yes, it's too small for a 13" Macbook pro.  I was initially surprised at how compact it is - even though I knew measurements it's the first one I've seen IRL.
> 
> It's a SUPER light, very pretty, well thought out bag.
> I wish I could have got it in any colour other than black, but I won't return it, I'd rather buy another one that pops when funding allows.



I forgot to say--Modeling pix please!!  With it on your shoulder. . .I'd like evaluate the size etc
m


----------



## hipnycmom

I have the small and love it. I love how much it can hold and still look compact!

*Greygirl*, the long strap looks cool on anyone

*Balmiu*, Sien Antwerp has a PS1 on their site that is brown and does not look like suede.
http://www.sien-antwerp.com/#/2/Designers/1826/PS1-by-Proenza-Schouler/
I bought my midnight from them. Marie-Josine is awesome.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^
I love the white one at Sien!!!  If they'll ship to me I think I'll buy from them next time.

Luisaviaroma.com has a couple of new season patent PS1's available.

*greygirl* I honestly don't think the PS1 has an upper or lower age limit


----------



## bedhead

^^ Sien will ship to pretty much anywhere. You just have to e-mail them. I agree that Marie-Josine is wonderful to work with.

Maybe the brown leather is one of the new finishes. Now that I think of it, I think Marie-Josine showed me a photo of a brown leather one when we were there in March. She showed me preview photos of the ones they would be getting in shortly. One of the other photos was that gorgeous purple python one that someone posted earlier in the thread. So gorgeous.

*hipnycmom*, she also told me that they have discontinued the small size that you and I have, and there will just be the clutch, medium, and large from now on. No U.S. stores carried the small as far as I could tell, and I think they didn't have very many orders for that size internationally either. So, we have collector's items!


----------



## demicouture

my smoke and pink one should be in mid july!! so excited 
i am thinking of the newer colours now and which they will come out with?


----------



## sw0pp

anyone knows how much the medium and large are in Paris (regular leather)? I guess they'd be cheapest there... I have seen netaporter, but I heard their prices are usually over retail


----------



## demicouture

they could all differ but should be around 1800 Euros


----------



## sw0pp

netaporter sells the medium for 1285&#8364; so I was hoping for something lower XD thank you anyway!


----------



## hipnycmom

bedhead said:


> ^^ Sien will ship to pretty much anywhere. You just have to e-mail them. I agree that Marie-Josine is wonderful to work with.
> 
> Maybe the brown leather is one of the new finishes. Now that I think of it, I think Marie-Josine showed me a photo of a brown leather one when we were there in March. She showed me preview photos of the ones they would be getting in shortly. One of the other photos was that gorgeous purple python one that someone posted earlier in the thread. So gorgeous.
> 
> *hipnycmom*, she also told me that they have discontinued the small size that you and I have, and there will just be the clutch, medium, and large from now on. No U.S. stores carried the small as far as I could tell, and I think they didn't have very many orders for that size internationally either. So, we have collector's items!



That is great and so sad! The small is a lovely size. It holds  A LOT! I am constantly surprised at how much I can get in it and it never looks stuffed or like it's going to pop.

Marie-Josine is truly helpful. I inquired about what the small bag would hold, told her what I normally carry and she sent me detailed pictures of the actual bag plus pictures of the bag with things inside. I have never had better service!


----------



## demicouture

these got in soooo early and i got soo excited to pick them up!!
might get the black as well now
the bag is honestly the best bag since the balenciaga in terms of understatement and softness. it is way more practical than the balenciaga though as it has so many compartments....LOVE


----------



## Straight-Laced

*demicouture* your pink PS1 is AMAZING!!!
I can't believe how gorgeous it is!! 
(I want  )

Congrats on both your new bags


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hi leyla! It's me Ditte!  Had to congratulate you here too, those are gorgeous!! I am very jealous!


----------



## tatu_002

ahhhhh *demicouture* congrats they are really really gorgeous !! 
im so jealous 

oh and have you guys seen Rihanna with a croc PS1 , I almost died when I saw it, I want this bag so much, but I want the last one MK carried.


----------



## bedhead

demicouture, so pretty! Love them both!

I agree with you about the leather. I am a Balenciaga collection and the PS1 leather just won me over. It's such gorgeous leather. And the design is very understated and functional. I love the PS1.


----------



## MiamiSocialite

balmiu, what brand is the black bag in your post?


----------



## hipnycmom

I love the pink! May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## demicouture

carried the smoke one around today and loved how the handle does not slip off like the ones of my balenciagas..


----------



## jessieee12

For people in London, I saw the PS1 clutch (in Grey and Pink/Coral) and the PS1 in medium white leather on sale at Harvey Nichols.


----------



## IFFAH

Congratulations,* demicouture* on both! I love this one!


----------



## inaonoson

Hi, I was wondering if Hong Kong has the PS1 stocked anywhere..
Does anybody know?
I'm heading there in late July.
Singapore (where I am) doesn't seem to have it too! :C


----------



## demicouture

thanks iffa!
ina, i would not know. the best is to go on their website and call them and ask about stockists.


----------



## snoopylaughs

wow demicouture!  they're gorgeous!  I'm still lusting after a PS1


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I ordered mine now!!! YAY!






mrsh.se


----------



## demicouture

YAY caroule!!

congrats that is such a versatile colour


----------



## fantasmagorika

I am so in love with this bag! MyTheresa has it on sale in coral (large size, I think), and I am very tempted to buy it, even though I really should go for a more versatile colour. I'd hoped they'd go on sale on NAP Europe, like they did on the US site, but no such luck...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

PS1 is home!!!


----------



## Pigen

Yay - your new PS1 is gorgeous, sweetie! Congratulations!


----------



## demicouture

YAYYYYY CAROULE


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks Leyla and Camilla. I am very happy...


----------



## fantasmagorika

Hey Caroule! Just realised you're from Velvet Snow! It's me, Chris from Helpless Circus!
Your bag is gorgeous! And it shipped so quickly, too. Congratulations on your new beauty!

Guess what, gals! Mytheresa has further reductions.... large PS1 in coral at -50% 
I just ordered one  Couldn't resist at that price


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oh, hello Chris!! 

Congrats on the PS1, I certainly understand why you couldn't resist


----------



## labelmom5

Wow! Love the second and third! The third especially..the color really pops!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Labelmom: I am not sure if you mean my bag? But if you do, thanks a lot


----------



## decora

Hi I found a PS1 on fleabay and I was wondering if someone could tell me what they think of this auction? TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-PROENZA-SC...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Decora: What do you want to know?  It looks good to me.


----------



## hipnycmom

caroulemapoulen, congratulations on the PS1. I have the small in Midnight and it is such a beautiful and versatile color. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## hipnycmom

decora said:


> Hi I found a PS1 on fleabay and I was wondering if someone could tell me what they think of this auction? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-PROENZA-SC...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50



Looks good to me too. i don't think she mentioned size/measurements though. Which size are you looking for?


----------



## fantasmagorika

My bag just arrived!
I'm so impressed with the fast delivery. I only ordered it 25 hours ago! 
I'll post pics as soon as I've gotten them uploaded to my laptop.
Just a quick question:
What have you girls used to treat and protect your bags? I'm a little scared of doing any experimenting, in case I take any colour off... it's soooo pretty!


----------



## fantasmagorika

decora said:


> Hi I found a PS1 on fleabay and I was wondering if someone could tell me what they think of this auction? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-in-GREY-SMOKE_W0QQitemZ130316431079QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5776eee7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50



I think it looks good, too. But hipnycmom is right, I don't see anything about size in the listing. Personally, I'm glad I got the large size, so I can fit my little laptop in it.


----------



## fantasmagorika

Here's my new baby! And my first tpf reveal


----------



## chris7891

^ I love the color!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
I REALLY love that color!!  Congrats


----------



## KittyKat65

fantasmagorika said:


> I think it looks good, too. But hipnycmom is right, I don't see anything about size in the listing. Personally, I'm glad I got the large size, so I can fit my little laptop in it.


That looks like the medium.  I had a Large and I now have a Medium and it looks the same as the one I have now.  BTW, the auction states that the bag can be worn cross body, which is not the case.  Unless they have lengthened the strap considerably, there is no way to wear it cross body.


----------



## fantasmagorika

Thanks ladies! I blew my entire sales budget, but I love my new bag!


----------



## MiuMiow

This is such a beauty, some of the exotic versions have me considering robbing a bank...


----------



## bedhead

decora said:


> Hi I found a PS1 on fleabay and I was wondering if someone could tell me what they think of this auction? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-in-GREY-SMOKE_W0QQitemZ130316431079QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5776eee7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50



Looks good to me too. She says in the auction that she got it from NAP, and if I recall correctly they only had the medium in smoke, not the large, so this is most likely a medium. I have two mediums and it looks like the medium size to me too.


----------



## snoopylaughs

absolutely amazing! congrats!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Congrats Chris! Very fast shipping! 

I had mine with me today:


----------



## decora

caroulemapoulen- your bag is amazing!

haha I was so worried about authenticity and excited to actually have found one, I didn't stop to realize there was no size. I will message her and see. Thanks everyone for your quick responses!


----------



## fantasmagorika

caroulemapoulen said:


> Congrats Chris! Very fast shipping!
> 
> I had mine with me today:


 
The colour on that bag really is gorgeous! It looks great on you, and I love the David and Martin necklace!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you all! I was very, very happy too! Until today, where it actually broke?!?!





















 :cry:


----------



## KittyKat65

What????  Can it be repaired or replaced?


----------



## tatu_002

caroulemapoulen

OH NO, it's such a cute color, how did it happen? were you wearing it when it broke?
oohhhh this is bad, I hope you get a repair fast. Let us know what happens!

im still in shock


----------



## Megs

I would take it back or call whoever you bought it from to look for a repair. 

You all seem to love this bag. I feel like I NEED to add it to my collection!!!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Megs, this is the perfect bag!  The dimensions are great, the shoulder strap is the right length, the pockets are good sizes to store everything you would need to carry and it's so stylish in a subtle way.  It is logo free and simple, yet I am asked about mine constantly.  I can't rave enough about the PS1.

Yes, you NEED it.


----------



## bedhead

For the broken clasp, I think you should take it back or see if they will repair it for you. They will probably need to open up the lining in the front pocket to get the back of the clasp to line up right with the clasp assembly. Did any screws fall off when it broke? It looks like there are screws that hold the clasp on.

Megs, I agree with KittyKat65. The PS1 is a phenomenal bag, both stylish and practical. It's very well thought-out, with lots of pockets but not so many that it appears cluttered. And the leather is just amazing. I have three PS1s now and I love them!


----------



## fantasmagorika

Carmen: Oh gosh! I feel so bad for you! I'm sure you can get an exchange or at very least have it repaired at their expense. It just sucks to have to send it away, when you've only just received it!

Megs: I think the appeal is (at least for me) that the bag is looks really classic, but at the same time has a cool, retro vibe. And the variety of sizes, colours and materials is a plus, too!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you everyone, I am very sad 

I emailed them yesterday and I hope to get an answer tomorrow since I am going away for a week from tuesday. 

I wore it when it happend and I was lucky enough to discover it before the clasp was fallen off. It actulla hang in one screw when I found it and then it fell off into my hand when I touched it. I had noticed earlier that it closed kind of vague, but was in a hurry, so I didn't took any further notice. 

I really just want a new bag, it just isn't okay with a fix up. It's too expensive for that I think.  I hope I get a new one. And they will of course have to pay for ALL shipping expenses!


----------



## demicouture

i do hope you hear back from them tomorrow caroule!

bedhead,
pls post pics of your 3 PS1


----------



## missmariko

I absolutely love the line, it was love at first sight for me. I want the PS1 in plain black so badly!


----------



## richie07

These bads are amazing. Im completely in love with them. 

What do you guys think of using them as a bag for men (either carrried by hand, or slung over my shoulder)??

ps. caroulemapoulen - your bag is amazing - my favourite, as well as the crocodile version.... but it retails for £10,000!!


----------



## demicouture

totally acceptable for men.. in fact i find it is very masculine.
i would recommend the XL though


----------



## kicksarefortwids

is the midnight blue available anywhere anymore?


----------



## Straight-Laced

richie07 said:


> These bads are amazing. Im completely in love with them.
> 
> What do you guys think of using them as a bag for men (either carrried by hand, or slung over my shoulder)??
> 
> ps. caroulemapoulen - your bag is amazing - my favourite, as well as the crocodile version.... but it retails for £10,000!!




I'm seriously considering buying a large size black satchel for my husband


----------



## sw0pp

I also consider them quite masculine, that's one of the reasons I'd love to have one


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I sooo want a boyfriend who carries this wonder, totally wish-thinking though. No one in my city is that fashionable. 

Richie: Thanks a lot  You would look great with such a darling.

I hope to get mine home soon...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My PS1 is home again!!


----------



## sw0pp

that was fast. is it all ok now?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Yes, I actually first thought it was a whole new bag. 
It is all good now, and they will reimburse the shipping cost to me.


----------



## Loganz

I really like this bag, am intrigued by it; does anyone think it looks too much like a bookbag? That would be my only concern; but, haven't seen one IRL yet.

Barneys.com just added a purple mdm with silver hardware! 

Does anyone here have their own pics (not celeb photos) of one in python?


----------



## KittyKat65

^^^

I had comments on mine when I owned the tobacco suede large one.  A few people asked me if it was a school bag.  I have had no such comments on my medium black leather.

I just saw the purple and like it, but I would prefer it in leather.  The suede makes it kind of dull and the suede one I had always looked kind of dirty, even though it wasn't.

There a few people on here who own a python PS1 and have posted photos, but I can't remember what threads they were on


----------



## Loganz

^ That is helpful info Kittykat, thank you! From pics I have seen I thought the mdm was very balenciaga city-esque in size and look. The large is beautiful and looks great on many people, but, I can see how it could be more "utilitarian/book-bag" in appearance.


----------



## KittyKat65

Good comparison.  I have own a Balenciaga City and the medium is very similar in size.  I actually think the PS1 is a better bag than the City (for me) because it has compartments that help keep me organized.  I think the leather is nicer as well, since the new Bals are no longer the really smooshy goat.  The PS1 is as light as the City, but seems a little more polished.


----------



## mochiblure

I thought the purple PS1 is only available in leather, not suede? Such a gorgeous color, very tempting!



KittyKat65 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I just saw the purple and like it, but I would prefer it in leather.  The suede makes it kind of dull and the suede one I had always looked kind of dirty, even though it wasn't.


----------



## hannahsophia

I am really loving the purple ps1 on barneys... I wish this thread had more pictures! I'd love to see some medium and large comparsions.


----------



## KittyKat65

mochiblure said:


> I thought the purple PS1 is only available in leather, not suede? Such a gorgeous color, very tempting!



Ooops, I stand corrected.  It looked like suede to me and I didn't enlarge the photo.


----------



## Loganz

hannahsophia said:


> I am really loving the purple ps1 on barneys... I wish this thread had more pictures! I'd love to see some medium and large comparsions.


 

Agreed!! We need more PS1 girls to post pics of their bags - doesn't have to be modeling, just hang the bag on a chair!!


----------



## raj

Did they discontinue the medium suede camel colored one from the 1st season?


----------



## demicouture

to answer the question if the bag looks too much like a school bag.
i think that the way it slouches doesnt make it look like a school bag at all. when it is on display in the shop it does but once on it looks totally different.
and it for sure is a bag that looks better the older it gets!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Here are the purple PS1 from Barneys, medium and large.


----------



## KittyKat65

OK, OK, here's a few photo of my medium black leather.


----------



## KittyKat65

Alice, that purple is so pretty.  The pics on the Barneys web site doesn't do it justice.  Wow!

As for the school bag thing, I guess it is intended to be reminiscent of a school bag since it is named after a NYC school district.  I think it takes elements of old school bags and vamps them up.


----------



## Alice1979

... and large purple PS1 






Lastly, medium purple PS1


----------



## Alice1979

KittyKat65 said:


> Alice, that purple is so pretty. The pics on the Barneys web site doesn't do it justice. Wow!


 
I know, I think I want one, just need to decide which size... 

I love your black leather medium, absolutely gorgeous. I love the black hw on it, it totally gives it an edge.


----------



## Loganz

*Alice - *Thanks for posting the pics from Barney's!! The medium size is very tempting! Is that pic from the NY, TX, CA, or LV store? I wonder if they have a mdm blk snake? 

*Kittykat - *I love the way your blk mdm slouches - and I do love the black HW on the bag too!! Thanks for posting your pics - I may have to sell a bal (or 2) to swing one of these!! I love how much stuff you can get into the bag without it looking "squished". it really is a very practical bag!! I also like how it is "incognito" no obvious "branding" - makes it a great bag for travel or city life!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks, gals.  I love how much it fits without looking stuffed and feeling heavy.  I keep a checkbook int he zippered pocket behind my wallet and my iPod, purse hook and mints in the zippered pocket behind the makeup bag and my phone in the zipered part on the back of the bag.  So organized!


----------



## Loganz

^ goodness - there are sure a lot of places to store one's stuff in that bag!! 

I wish I lived near a barney's - would love to see one IRL - Just to clarify - these are considered "main floor" bags if you call in, yes?


----------



## Alice1979

Loganz said:


> *Alice - *Thanks for posting the pics from Barney's!! The medium size is very tempting! Is that pic from the NY, TX, CA, or LV store? I wonder if they have a mdm blk snake?


 
You're welcome. This is from Dallas, TX. I think they have a black python medium. I saw one when I was there 4th of Jul weekend. Wouldn't hurt to give them a call (469)221-4723.


----------



## tatu_002

WOOOOAAAAHHHH 
the purple ...........


----------



## pinksugah

does anyone know where I can find them in Paris and London? I will be traveling soon and would love to get one 
Also, what are the fall colors? From what collection are the pink and the purple ones??


----------



## KittyKat65

Loganz said:


> I wish I lived near a barney's - would love to see one IRL - Just to clarify - these are considered "main floor" bags if you call in, yes?


Yep, main floor.

Honestly, I can't speak highly enough about the quality of this bag.  The leather, the stitching and the attention to detail are all amazing.  The lack of in your face logos makes it even more appealing.  the only "logo" is a Proenza Schouler tag that hangs off the side, which is easily removed if you want.


----------



## KittyKat65

pinksugah said:


> does anyone know where I can find them in Paris and London? I will be traveling soon and would love to get one
> Also, what are the fall colors? From what collection are the pink and the purple ones??


I am not sure about Paris and London, but there's a place in Belgium that sells them.  Sien? In Antwerp?

The purple is new for Fall and I am not sure about pink.


----------



## hipnycmom

Colette Paris carries the PS1 too. You may want to check with them (213 Rue St Honore)


----------



## pinksugah

Thanks KittyKat65 and hipnycmom.. I'll definitely check them out!


----------



## Loganz

Alice1979 said:


> You're welcome. This is from Dallas, TX. I think they have a black python medium. I saw one when I was there 4th of Jul weekend. Wouldn't hurt to give them a call (469)221-4723.


 
Thank you - I will!


----------



## annanovak

You are so lucky to have the PS 1! I love it och hope to buy one in the future


----------



## demicouture

the blackberry (purple) and magenta (pink) are both from this fall !


----------



## fantasmagorika

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yes, I actually first thought it was a whole new bag.
> It is all good now, and they will reimburse the shipping cost to me.



Yay! I'm glad it all ended well


----------



## fantasmagorika

richie07 said:


> These bads are amazing. Im completely in love with them.
> 
> What do you guys think of using them as a bag for men (either carrried by hand, or slung over my shoulder)??
> 
> ps. caroulemapoulen - your bag is amazing - my favourite, as well as the crocodile version.... but it retails for £10,000!!





Straight-Laced said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a large size black satchel for my husband



I think this would be a great bag on for a guy. Thats the beauty of the classic satchel look. But I do agree that the large or XL size would be best. I seem to remember seeing a pic on Jak & Jill a stylish guy with a PS1. I'll see if I can find it.

Ok... found the photo. Here it is:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^That is my husband to be.  I already said that on TFS when the picture first came out. Just so you know.


----------



## fantasmagorika

He is such a cutie! 
But I'm getting married in a week, so he's all yours, Caroule!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oh! Congratulations!!


----------



## scjw

Hi there,

For those who own a PS1 in large, how long is the shoulder strap? some people said that the bag can NOT be worn cross body while I did see someone said you could. Could you please help? I am about to call Barneys NY. I'd rather trust you guys than the SA....HELP!!! I desperately need to know if I can wear it cross body (and I am interested in the large one)

Thanks a lot


----------



## KittyKat65

scjw said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For those who own a PS1 in large, how long is the shoulder strap? some people said that the bag can NOT be worn cross body while I did see someone said you could. Could you please help? I am about to call Barneys NY. I'd rather trust you guys than the SA....HELP!!! I desperately need to know if I can wear it cross body (and I am interested in the large one)
> 
> Thanks a lot


I *had* a Large and it can not be worn across the body.  It would rest right under your chest.


----------



## scjw

KittyKat65 said:


> I *had* a Large and it can not be worn across the body. It would rest right under your chest.


 
Oh...I am so disappointed to hear that! I guess I'll be able to save 2k now. The bag would look real nice if it could be worn crossbody..

Thanks a lot for your quick response. appreciated it.


----------



## scjw

Sorry, it's me again. Would I be able to wear the medium one across the body then?


----------



## hipnycmom

^^ I only have the small but I'm guessing the answer is no since neither the large nor the small can be worn cross body.


----------



## KittyKat65

scjw said:


> Sorry, it's me again. Would I be able to wear the medium one across the body then?


Nope.  I have a medium now and I just tried it cross body and it is right under my boobs.  It's a no go.


----------



## demicouture

?
all the large i have can TOTALLY be worn crossbody!
with lots of space left so that the bag is hanging down comfortably... so no worries about that.
it is just  that the handle comes with a knot in it so many people do not undo it for it to work. i cannot explain it to myself otherwise


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

I love the bag but unfortunately the 2k price tag is out of my range currently.

offtopic but Demi i love your blog! haha i did not know you post on tpf but your career is such a inspiration im trying to get into the industry..still in Highschool so babysteps.


----------



## Straight-Laced

scjw said:


> Sorry, it's me again. Would I be able to wear the medium one across the body then?



I have a medium, and I wear it cross body, messenger style, shoulder strap knot undone.

I'm 5'4'' and small framed so maybe it's a height thing for some wearers, or maybe we all have shoulder straps of varying length.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I must agree with Demicouture. I have NO problems wearing mine crossbody. I have the large.


----------



## KittyKat65

Hmmm, interesting.  I am 5'7"and can not wear it crossbody.  The Large I had was from last year and maybe the straps have been lengthened since?  There was NO way it could have been worn cross-body.  I just adjusted the strap on my medium to the longest hole and it still sits just under my boobs.  Weird.  Maybe they all vary slightly.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Kitty: Did you remove the knot? Because I HAVE to before I can wear it crossbody. As far as I know mine is from last year too.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I am 158 cm, btw.


----------



## bedhead

I can wear my mediums cross-body, with the knot undone of course, but at the longest hole the top of the bag is about at my natural waist, which I think looks a little too high for a messenger-style bag. That said, I wear my Bal Couriers cross-body and they hit me high too, but they are slouchier.

I'm 5'8", so I think someone a few inches shorter might be able to wear it messenger-style without a problem. Both of my mediums are from last year.


----------



## KittyKat65

aaaaaaacccckkkkkk, that purple has won me over.  I have decided to say goodbye to my black and get the purple instead.  I can't justify having 2, unfortunately.  That purple is so pretty and I *NEED* a purple bag


----------



## hannahsophia

Alice1979 said:


> ... and large purple PS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, medium purple PS1


----------



## nordia5

I really really wish I could get this bag.


----------



## KittyKat65

*gulp* I just ordered the last Medium in purple at Barneys in Dallas!


----------



## demicouture

yay to that ^^
the purple is STUNNING


----------



## Loganz

KittyKat65 said:


> *gulp* I just ordered the last Medium in purple at Barneys in Dallas!


 

Yay!! Let us know how it long it takes for you to get it - can't wait for your pics!!


----------



## KittyKat65

It's already shipped via FedEx and should be here by Monday!!!  In the meantime, the Chanel bag in my avatar is arriving tomorrow morning!!!!  I have died and gone to heaven.  Purse heaven!


----------



## vbs1521

Goodluck, caroulemapoulen. I hope they take care of you and your bag!!! That is so divine... but its sooo expensive for me. *wiping drool off the floor*


----------



## balmiu

ooo.... just found out about the purple myself. i have a weakness for purple

i was thinking i would want in in brown leather but now i will have to seriously consider the purple!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Congrats, Kitty!!

What is going to happen with your black one then?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

vbs: She already came home! And she is gorgeous! All new again!


----------



## KittyKat65

caroulemapoulen said:


> Congrats, Kitty!!
> 
> What is going to happen with your black one then?


I put it on eBay yesterday and it sold within hours!  As much as I loved the black one, purple is my favorite color, so I get my favorite handbag in my favorite color.  Win, win.  

I just checked and she is arriving TODAY!!! Pics to follow


----------



## nordia5

=[ i know i'd never save that much money, but i really want this bag, lol. i think i'm gonna put it on a CC, that's how desperate i am for one! why do they have to be so much money?!!


----------



## KittyKat65

nordia5 said:


> =[ i know i'd never save that much money, but i really want this bag, lol. i think i'm gonna put it on a CC, that's how desperate i am for one! why do they have to be so much money?!!


I have a feeling you won't regret getting it on a cc.  This bag will be around for many years.  It is by far my favorite bag that I have ever owned.  Everything about this bag has been well thought out and the craftsmanship is better than any other bag I have seen.  Truly, I can't rave enough.  Do it!

Psst, I am an enabler


----------



## annalcg

Kitty- I can't wait to see the pics!!! The purple looks ah-mazing


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me wearing mine out today:


----------



## tatu_002

^^^ yay! your PS1 is back in good shape 

and you have amazing style, I love the flats and the rings. :urock:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hehe, that's a nice smiley! Thanks a lot!  

And yes, she is back, and perfect!


----------



## KittyKat65

I don't do patience...my bag has been rescheduled for delivery on Monday.  Blah.  Well, I will have something to look forward to after the weekend.


----------



## pinksugah

caroulemapoulen said:


> Me wearing mine out today:



Thank you for the modeling pics. Love your bag!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^You're welcome Pinksugah


----------



## balmiu

wow, that is gorgeous! congrats!!!


----------



## vbs1521

caroulemapoulen said:


> vbs: She already came home! And she is gorgeous! All new again!


 
I see that that its in perfect condition again!!! That bag is TDF. Almost looks like a school bag. I love it... I'm dying of envy...........


----------



## N. Tosca

Oooh, the python is pretty fan-tabulous!  Love, love, love!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you VBS


----------



## ap.

The clasp on my PS1 just broke.  Such a pain because I got it from mytheresa in Germany and I'm in New York City.


----------



## tatu_002

^^^ ohhh another bag is broken now 
and its navy as well, im sorry to hear that, I hope you get fixed soon


----------



## Advo

Are the bags really in that great quality? Since the clasp have been broken on several?


----------



## demicouture

you are all getting me worried with the broken clasps! could it be that they are the older seasons ones? as i heard they improved the bags from Pre Fall...
none of mine has a wonky clasp so far and i hope they wont


----------



## sw0pp

Anyone knows where the PS1 is the cheapest? France? US? (netaporter certainly has inflated prices...). I'm longing for a Medium in Smoke or Navy (regular leather)... please post the price and the country if you know it. thanks in advance!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Apey-grapey: That just happened to mine too! I got it repaired within a week. I heard that it is a problem with the first delivery of bags in general, but it has, as demicouture said, been improved.


----------



## ap.

caroulemapoulen and others,

I got my bag 3 months ago.  It can conceivably be part of the first delivery.  Do you know what they did to improve the clasp?  

What I'm afraid of is that the clasp on my bag will keep breaking.  And having to keep sending it back to Germany for repair will just be too much.  

I love the bag; it's so functional.  I've gotten so many questions and compliments on it.  But had I known of the hardware weakness, I definitely wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Advo

sw0pp said:


> Anyone knows where the PS1 is the cheapest? France? US? (netaporter certainly has inflated prices...). I'm longing for a Medium in Smoke or Navy (regular leather)... please post the price and the country if you know it. thanks in advance!



Does anyone know if you can even still buy the smoke in stores? I heard that the store in DK which carries it will get it back in stock but it's a lot more expensive in DK. If the price was inflated at NAP, it's even more inflated here where it cost approx. 1700 Euros (although it might be for a large one) vs. NAP's price 1285 Euros/Medium.


----------



## sw0pp

Advo said:


> Does anyone know if you can even still buy the smoke in stores? I heard that the store in DK which carries it will get it back in stock but it's a lot more expensive in DK. If the price was inflated at NAP, it's even more inflated here where it cost approx. 1700 Euros (although it might be for a large one) vs. NAP's price 1285 Euros/Medium.


 
I compared with the colette price (should be representative of france I guess) and the medium is *1485&#8364;* there... while the US price for the medium is 1595$=*1140&#8364;* ö_Ö is it only 1595$ without tax?! (the colette price includes tax). now the NAP *1285&#8364; *seems to be cheap compared to france lol... but I still have the feeling NAP is generally more exp. or am I wrong?

I'm also wondering about smoke... is it a seasonal or permanent color? What about Navy and Chartreuse?


----------



## KittyKat65

sw0pp said:


> is it only 1595$ without tax?!


Without tax.  Add an additional 8.25% (average tax) for the full price.  Barneys always has them available in store and online.


----------



## sw0pp

KittyKat65 said:


> Without tax. Add an additional 8.25% (average tax) for the full price. Barneys always has them available in store and online.


 
Thank you! That would still be around 1235&#8364;, so cheaper than actually buying it in Europe ö_Ö

edit: just realized they're an US brand... lol I'm an idiot ^^


----------



## caroulemapoulen

AG: I didn't know either. Maybe you could take it directly to Proenza Schouler and bring the receipt from MyTheresa? And then they could fix it for you. I don't know exactly what they did to repair it. But you cannot see on my bag, that it was ever broken.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Advo: They will charge around 15.000 DKK for the large, and 17.000 DKK for the x-large.

Navy should be back for next season (should arrive in november here in DK)


----------



## sw0pp

caroulemapoulen said:


> Navy should be back for next season (should arrive in november here in DK)


 
Thank you! My first preference is Smoke as I don't own a grey bag yet, but then comes Navy, which is always stunning...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I am sure Smoke is a classic color too.  I just haven't seen it anywhere yet.


----------



## Advo

caroulemapoulen said:


> Advo: They will charge around 15.000 DKK for the large, and 17.000 DKK for the x-large.
> 
> Navy should be back for next season (should arrive in november here in DK)



Thanks! I guess 13000 DKK must be for the medium then? I really want it in grey though, does anyone know where you can buy it? I just checked Barney's website and they have it in every other colour except from the Smoke in leather.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

As far as I know they never ordered medium? They told me the first time I saw them in the store in January. But I don't know.

The large was 14.500,- in January.


----------



## thompsonst

Really good looking.


----------



## KittyKat65

Grrrrrr, my purple one was supposed to be delivered today, but the driver didn't even knock before he slapped a "delivery attempt" sticker on my door.  My son told me that a man was on our driveway (I was in the kitchen) and by the time I got to the door 3 seconds later he was speeding off.  I phoned FedEx and they told me he doesn't have a 2-way radio or a phone, so he will attempt again tomorrow.  Why are people so lazy and stupid?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I really really hate that too! Why can't you ring the doorbell??? It takes 2 seconds!!!! Anyway, I am sorry you have to wait another day!!! Waiting is the worst!


----------



## KittyKat65

Well, it arrived and it has a dozen fingernail scratches on it, a sticky black spot and a mysterious white patch.  So, back it goes.  I told them to find me one at the NYC store and overnight it.  The SA claimed she looked it over and it was "perfect".  Maybe it's perfect from a distance...that distance being MARS!


----------



## tatu_002

^^ ahh thats horrible, its like they gave the "display" bag, ew I am glad you returned it, and hopefully find the perfect one


----------



## Loganz

^ Agreed - NOT ok.

^^ Kittykat - I hope they get it right this time, that is always the "concern" when ordering bags/shoes from Barneys.com - they just pull the stock from the stores' showrooms and you really don't have a clue how it will arrive to you. I hope this next bag is PERFECT!


----------



## Alice1979

KittyKat65 said:


> Well, it arrived and it has a dozen fingernail scratches on it, a sticky black spot and a mysterious white patch. So, back it goes. I told them to find me one at the NYC store and overnight it. The SA claimed she looked it over and it was "perfect". Maybe it's perfect from a distance...that distance being MARS!


 
I'm sorry to hear that. Who's the SA?


----------



## KittyKat65

Alice, I just spoke to 3 different people, so I don't even know which SA it was.  Anyway, the purple is gorgeous, so photos tomorrow *sigh*

ETA: they got an olive green one in today as well.  The person I spoke to said it was kind of army green, but lighter.


----------



## Alice1979

^Olive green? That sounds pretty. I gotta ask my SA for photos. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## demicouture

kittykat,
sorry to hear that.
i have to say though that this bag is prone to 'scratches' every second as the leather is buttery soft and feels and looks alive.
i was also concerned when i got mine but realised i should not care so much about the nitty gritty as this bag gets better with age anyway 
hope you get the one you like!!


----------



## KittyKat65

It's being picked up tomorrow.  I decided I could not live with the black mark.  It would annoy me too much, especially for the price.  Am I being too picky?  It's from the sticker that P.S. put on the bag before shipping to Barneys.  I could buff out the scratches, which aren't really showing up in the photos, but again...for the price...


----------



## Loganz

^ didn't you say it had a stain on it though? Were you able to rub that off the leather?

Either way - can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## KittyKat65

^^^

Yeah, I realized that the stain wasn't coming out after my post.  Then I got sidetracked calling Barneys to confirm pickup for tomorrow.  I made her double check for evil black marks.  The new one has none.

On a separate note, how beautiful is that purple?!


----------



## Loganz

^ Yes - that is a beautiful purple!! Glad you aren't going to settle - it is too much $$ to not be 100% about it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Truly KittyKat, that purple tone is just STUNNING    

I hope your new one arrives in perfect condition - it looks like it's worth the wait anyway.


----------



## Alice1979

The purple PS1 is so gorgeous. Glad that you're getting it replaced. I can definitely see the black mark. Hopefully it's prestine and flawless.


----------



## nordia5

is there a bag like this but not as expensive?? lol


----------



## krisalyn

kitty; LOVEEEEEEEE the purple.

I recently go addicted to the PS1. was wondering if the Barneys in SF has them in stock, since the barneys in SF is pretty small and limited. Also, i'm debating on the size; i'd like to wear it cross body and wonder if the large one would fit comfortably. 

Another problem i have is color transfer, i'm so afraid jeans color will get transferred to the bag.

last question...any idea if i could still get my hands on a gray/smoke one?


----------



## demicouture

krisalyn,
the smoke is a classic and will be restocked 

kitty,
i can see the black mark... that is NO good. i was only talking bout the scratches which are more 'digestable' than a horrid black stain.
the purple is STUNNING!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I clearly see the black mark too! Not pretty, I totally understand that you are sending it back!


----------



## KittyKat65

Good grief, none of the phones at Barneys in Dallas are working, so I have no idea whether FedEx is picking up today.  Probably not.  Barneys is a great store, but their follow up is appalling.  I JUST WANT MY PURPLE BAG!!  Sorry 'bout that :shame:


----------



## kicksarefortwids

dumb question:  is the knot part of the design, intended not to be undone?  when the bags first came out i was appalled to see the straps knotted, thinking that it was done by an ignorant sa for shipping, but now it occurs to me that all the straps are knotted.


----------



## Alice1979

I don't think the knots are part of the design, but it does seem like the new ones are displayed with them. You can always untie them without leaving any permanent marks.

Here are the pics for the olive green. I love it, it's very neutral IMO.

Large





Medium


----------



## krisalyn

where can i get my hands on the olive color?!?!?!?!?

i love it!


----------



## chris7891

Alice1979 said:


> I don't think the knots are part of the design, but it does seem like the new ones are displayed with them. You can always untie them without leaving any permanent marks.
> 
> Here are the pics for the olive green. I love it, it's very neutral IMO.
> 
> Large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium


----------



## Megs

I still love this bag... am debating if I should get one!


----------



## KittyKat65

krisalyn said:


> where can i get my hands on the olive color?!?!?!?!?
> 
> i love it!


Barneys in Dallas got it in yesterday!  It's one of the new Fall colors.  I am loving it.


----------



## krisalyn

I just called barneys SF and they said the offical name is khaki.


----------



## balmiu

it looks like a really different color on the barney's website : http://www.barneys.com/Medium Leather PS1 Bag/00505001800678,default,pd.html


----------



## krisalyn

balmiu: yah...i went to barneys today to check it out. the website pic is a bit off. It looks more olive green.

now.....purple or olive?!??!


----------



## Alice1979

^As much as I love purple, that khaki/olive color has me thinking about it all day long.

Here are some more pics from my SA, you can also see them on Barneys website.

Large chocolate suede






X large chocolate suede






Medium grey suede






Large grey suede


----------



## balmiu

ooo i love the grey color but i am not sure i could do the suede. i just know i would ruin it


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow, I love this bag in black python!  I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## alisonanna

balmiu said:


> ooo i love the grey color but i am not sure i could do the suede. i just know i would ruin it


 

I agree, grey suede is *gorgeous*, but I'm not too good with suede


----------



## Loganz

LeeMiller said:


> Wow, I love this bag in black python! I'd love to see it in person.


 

Agree! The python in blk is the most intriguing to me on barneys.com. 

I do like the gray suede, but wish it came with silver hardware - I am not a fan of the gold/brass hardware on the suede bags.


----------



## impasto

I really want the suede one.. how hard is suede to take care of?


----------



## bedhead

kicksarefortwids said:


> dumb question:  is the knot part of the design, intended not to be undone?  when the bags first came out i was appalled to see the straps knotted, thinking that it was done by an ignorant sa for shipping, but now it occurs to me that all the straps are knotted.



I was told by my SA at Sien that the designers did the knots for presentation in the stores. The knot is there intentionally, but not integral to the design. I left the knot in my python one because I carry it mostly for evening and took the knot out of my leather ones. I couldn't wear it as a shoulder bag with the knot still in the strap - the handle would be in my armpit!


----------



## KittyKat65

impasto said:


> I really want the suede one.. how hard is suede to take care of?


I sold my tobacco suede Large PS1 after only owning it for a couple of months.  It was beautiful and the suede was gorgeous, but it was very delicate and picked up everything.  I can appreciate a "worn" look, but this was going to look 10 years old after only 6 months, so I ebay-ed it and went with leather instead.


----------



## impasto

KittyKat65 said:


> I sold my tobacco suede Large PS1 after only owning it for a couple of months.  It was beautiful and the suede was gorgeous, but it was very delicate and picked up everything.  I can appreciate a "worn" look, but this was going to look 10 years old after only 6 months, so I ebay-ed it and went with leather instead.



I hate to hear that. I am really wanting a gray bag for the fall, and this bag is just calling my name darn it! Does anyone have pics of the large and medium next to each other?


----------



## demicouture

why dont you go for the *smoke*?
it is IMO the most amazing of their colours!! and it goes with everything


----------



## impasto

demicouture said:


> why dont you go for the *smoke*?
> it is IMO the most amazing of their colours!! and it goes with everything




Is it in stock anywhere?


----------



## demicouture

not sure right now but it will be again soon as it is a classic and so far the most popular colourway.


----------



## krisalyn

I was in SF barneys today to purchase my large khaki PS1 and took some pictures to answer some of the questions here.

large vs medium size










being worn cross body. This is the large one and i'm 5'5" around 125lbs


----------



## impasto

krisalyn said:


> I was in SF barneys today to purchase my large khaki PS1 and took some pictures to answer some of the questions here.
> 
> large vs medium size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being worn cross body. This is the large one and i'm 5'5" around 125lbs




you are awesome! That bag looks great on you! Did you see the gray suede in person? Did they have any colors beside the khaki and purple?


----------



## krisalyn

here's another pic comparison vs my lilac bal city. the khaki in this picture is more true since the previous pic were taken with my cell phone and this one w/ my camera.





impasto, i did see the suede in gray. you could see it in the background of my 2nd picture. It's a pretty dark gray vs the gray leather one.

the only other color in leather they have were khaki, purple, white, black. I was told that the khaki on display was the last one they have at the store and they only have 2 more purples, but a few blacks.


----------



## Advo

Can you fit a small laptob into a Medium? Like a 13-inch?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Advo: My 13'' MacBook Air only just fits into my large, when it's in it's cover. So I sure medium is too small for a 13''.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Krisalyn: Congratulations! It looks wonderful!

I personally think the dark grey is a bit blue'ish?


----------



## Advo

caroulemapoulen said:


> Advo: My 13'' MacBook Air only just fits into my large, when it's in it's cover. So I sure medium is too small for a 13''.



Oh la la... You have a MacBook Air as well? Now I'm really envious!  Just kidding, although, it is on my wishlist just above the PS1 in Smoke.


----------



## bedhead

The large PS1 looks great on you, krisalyn! I wish the strap were just a bit longer - I'm 5'8" and it hangs a little higher on me when I wear it cross-body. It looks like it's the right length on you, though! And the khaki is such a lovely color.

I think I've gone insane and now I want a smoke one if I can find it. I'll probably have to sell a couple of my other bags to fund it, though. The PS1 is addictive!


----------



## bagscraze

I think these are great messenger bags. They are so functional and practical. The leather is so soft.


----------



## KittyKat65

Beautiful green!!  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Advo: Yes I do  I love it, it's so light and easy to transport, and it's my first Mac, and I will never go back.


----------



## Advo

caroulemapoulen said:


> Advo: Yes I do  I love it, it's so light and easy to transport, and it's my first Mac, and I will never go back.



I'm really, really envious, hehe. It's totally the laptop I want, but my old laptop haven't completely broken down quite yet, so I'm waiting a little longer.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Advo said:


> I'm really, really envious, hehe. It's totally the laptop I want, but my old laptop haven't completely broken down quite yet, so I'm waiting a little longer.




I sooo understand! It's great! My old one was 2.3 kg, and I wanted one that was lighter. So I couldn't get the original MacBook, and I didn't want one of those very small PC's. Since it's going to be my only computer, I don't have 2. And I have to write major assignments on it, so 13'' is the lowest I can go.


----------



## Alice1979

*krisalyn*, the khaki PS1 looks gorgeous on you. Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## ap.

I contacted Proenza Schouler and they told me to send it to them and they will have it fixed.  I'm waiting for the bag to be sent back to me now.  Hopefully the fix is just as good as yours.





caroulemapoulen said:


> AG: I didn't know either. Maybe you could take it directly to Proenza Schouler and bring the receipt from MyTheresa? And then they could fix it for you. I don't know exactly what they did to repair it. But you cannot see on my bag, that it was ever broken.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Apey: I am very happy to hear that!!


----------



## mochiblure

Can I ask how the owners of leather PS1 bags have found their bags holding up to regular use so far? I was talked out of the fuchsia pink suede version (by an SA of all people!) who mentioned that the suede was a lot harder to maintain, but was very very close to buying the purple leather version recently.


----------



## demicouture

i carry my smoke EVERY day and throw it around and to be honest it is only getting better!!!!!

i think i will soon swap to carrying my fuchsia for it to get the worn in look too 

the purple is gorgeous!


----------



## KittyKat65

My new purple should be here tomorrow


----------



## moi et mes sacs

KittyKat65 said:


> My new purple should be here tomorrow


Yippee, cant wait to see it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I am schocked. I got a package from FedEx today, first I thought it was my Phillip Lim dress (which Classicalbang shipped to me recently). But that wasn't shipped out with FedEx. So I checked the address label, and it said, wait a second: Proenza Schouler - Italy!! (proof underneath) 

I decided to take pictures, so you could all have the excitement that I did

The package: uhhhh







Proof:






I'm opening!!! 






Uh! A box??? I didn't order anything??


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Uhh! It comes with a letter!!






I have to read it! So exciting!! 






Oh my! It's the Production Manager from Proenza Schouler! He apologizes for the inconvenience with my PS1, and send me this (look underneath) to make up for it, since they care a lot about their customers satisfaction. So sweet of them!! I didn't expect this at all!   :wondering


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And look at the beauty who waited for me inside the box!! THE SAMPLE WALLET!!!   





















I did so not expect this! I am so happy!


----------



## mochiblure

Wow -- that's so nice of them, what a lovely surprise! I love that they stood behind their products, fixed the issue and sent you a gift to make up for the trouble!


----------



## KittyKat65

Wow!!!!  What great customer service!  I love that little wallet.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

YES! It's very, very nice of them! The best service I have ever experienced!!


----------



## mochiblure

^^ I have to say, my opinion of them has really gone up after seeing your post. One of the reasons I didn't get the purple leather PS1 recently was the fear that they wouldn't stand behind their products and not knowing if the hardware quality issue was commonplace for them -- very scary thought for accessories costing over $1,600!! I opted for another Balenciaga Part-Time instead, in Pourpre.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mochi: Mine gone up too! I will have no second thoughts about getting another PS1! They stand up for their mistakes (bags that breaks) and HUGE respect for that! 

I didn't experience half that when my black Balenciaga '05 city broke!! It took 3-4 months to repair, but they couldn't and I never saw it again! I got a refund.


----------



## KittyKat65

Ta da!


----------



## tatu_002

^^ WOOOOOO Kitty thats GORGEOUS !!! LOVE IT CONGRATS :coolpics:


----------



## bedhead

mochiblure said:


> Can I ask how the owners of leather PS1 bags have found their bags holding up to regular use so far? I was talked out of the fuchsia pink suede version (by an SA of all people!) who mentioned that the suede was a lot harder to maintain, but was very very close to buying the purple leather version recently.



I have two leather ones - midnight and black. They hold up very well and the leather gets softer with use. I carried the midnight every day when I first got it, traveled with it a lot, and it held up beautifully. Now I carry the black daily and it's just as fantastic. The leather is a good thickness so I don't worry about it like I do some of my Balenciaga bags (I know Bal leather is great, but sometimes it seems so delicate) yet it's very soft.

I love the customer service that *caroulemapoulen* got with the little wallet! In my experience, Proenza Schouler customer service has been fantastic. I had some trouble with shipping with the python PS1 I ordered from a boutique in Belgium and a woman from Proenza Schouler hand-carried it to New York for me (she was on a business trip here already, but I thought that was very nice). I got to go to their showroom to pick it up, too. Wonderful customer service and the repair and gift of the wallet shows that they are committed to quality.

*KittyKat65*, your purple PS1 is gorgeous!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bedhead: Oh! See that's great service too! I am very, very surprised about it, and very happy too!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks, ladies.  I wanted to mention that the leather on this one is completely different to the leather on the one I sent back.  This one is shinier and seems more treated and less likely to scratch up like the last one.  It is also more saturated in the purple color.  The difference is like night and day.  This one's a keeper.  The photo shows the shoes as a slightly different purple, but they are a spot-on match IRL.


----------



## Alice1979

KittyKat, your new PS1 look absolutely gorgeous, perfect with the Chanel flats. Congrats.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*caroulemapoulen* they've completely redeemed themselves in my eyes with that gesture and gift.    Exceptional customer service   

And congratulations on your gorgeous wallet - it's so pretty  

The purple satchel is stunning *KittyKat* and makes a perfect combo with your ballet flats  - congrats!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

KittyKat65 said:


> Ta da!


Something stunning is going on here. I loooove it. I really want one in this colour now. Enjoy!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you, thank you 

Honestly, the photo on the barneys website doesn't do the color any justice!  http://www.barneys.com/Medium Leather PS1 Bag/00505001800807,default,pd.html


----------



## moi et mes sacs

KittyKat65 said:


> Thank you, thank you
> 
> Honestly, the photo on the barneys website doesn't do the color any justice!  http://www.barneys.com/Medium Leather PS1 Bag/00505001800807,default,pd.html


I have seen it in Harvey Nichols..it caught my eye across the room..


----------



## clearstatic

its so nice to see you ladies with your PS1s!
I had no idea there was a 23 page thread on them! Pretty impressive, I'll say!

*Kitty* That Purple is beautiful, you made a fantastic choice! 





as a guy, I'm eyeing up a Large/XL in black, or maybe even that jaw-dropping Midnight,  though it might be too daring for me.

*Caroule*, your experience however scary it was, has strengthened the image of Proenza Schouler beyond words! (Lucky for us to have you on the forum!) Despite being a young company, they honor and exceed consumer's expectations from a luxury brand in service and satisfaction.

I cant wait to be their customer!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

clearstatic: You are so right! It was good for something, that my bag broke  And sure do get the XL, it would look great!!! And midnight is awesome, of course I will say that.


----------



## impasto

caroulemapoulen said:


> And look at the beauty who waited for me inside the box!! THE SAMPLE WALLET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did so not expect this! I am so happy!




Awesome. I really need one of these bags! I wish they had that blue color again.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

impasto: demicouture says it's classic. And I know that the store in Denmark that sells them is getting it in for fall.


----------



## impasto

you should send megs a message about your story.. I think it would make an awesome blog post!

That wallet is so nice!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

impasto: Meg? Is she the creator of the forum?


----------



## impasto

Yes, Megs and Vlad! She has been posting a lot about the PS1 and I think your excellent customer service experience would make an awesome post! Really let people know how they stand by their bags.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I just contacted her  Let's see if it will get posted.


----------



## hipnycmom

Caroule that is such wonderful CS from Proenza Schouler. I think making it right is so much better than denying there is a problem. And I am in love with that wallet! Do you have any information about it? I've looked everywhere online and cannot find it anywhere And if you've had a chance to use it I'd love to hear a review as well


----------



## sw0pp

hipnycmom said:


> Caroule that is such wonderful CS from Proenza Schouler. I think making it right is so much better than denying there is a problem. And I am in love with that wallet! Do you have any information about it? I've looked everywhere online and cannot find it anywhere And if you've had a chance to use it I'd love to hear a review as well


 
the wallet isn't sold anywhere, it was a gift for people at some press event


----------



## caroulemapoulen

hipnycmom: Thank you very much  I am already using it, and it's great. I could've used a zipper compartment though, but I am NOT complaining!  And sw0pp is right, it isn't sold anywhere, unfortunately.


----------



## ap.

well, they fixed the broken clasp and i just got my bag back.  looks good as new - i think they conditioned the leather so it looks better than when i sent it in   it was two weeks from when i sent the bag in to when i got it back.  i hope this clasp holds up.  




apey_grapey said:


> I contacted Proenza Schouler and they told me to send it to them and they will have it fixed.  I'm waiting for the bag to be sent back to me now.  Hopefully the fix is just as good as yours.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm glad to hear that, Apey!! 




apey_grapey said:


> well, they fixed the broken clasp and i just got my bag back.  looks good as new - i think they conditioned the leather so it looks better than when i sent it in   it was two weeks from when i sent the bag in to when i got it back.  i hope this clasp holds up.


----------



## KittyKat65

Question on the clasps: the first 2 PS1 bags I had had clasps that opened very smoothly and easily, but this new purple one is kinda stiff and takes a bit of work to open.  Do you think this is a result of PS making different clasps to counter the issue they were having with the old ones?


----------



## ap.

KittyKat65 said:


> Question on the clasps: the first 2 PS1 bags I had had clasps that opened very smoothly and easily, but this new purple one is kinda stiff and takes a bit of work to open.  Do you think this is a result of PS making different clasps to counter the issue they were having with the old ones?



you may be the only one with 1st and 2nd generation bags   but if the clasp issue is actually fixed, i wouldn't mind it being a little tough to open.  i would think it'll get smoother over time once the metal gets worn down with use.

i'm actually not sure if they replaced or just fixed the clasp on my bag.


----------



## baggiesmama

KityKat, the bag & matching shoes look beautiful! I always envy you ladies who are always daring to try new colors. I'm boring, always sticking to natural colors, brown & black.


----------



## fantasmagorika

Wow, I recently got back from a holiday, and found this thread has really grown! It's great that the PS1 is getting so much love. The new colors look great! I'm especially loving the purple.
Does anyone know if the small size has been discontinued? I can't seem to find them anywhere. I was planning on saving up for a small black python, but now I can't find it in stock!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Fantasmorgika: Try to call Holly Golightly, they had it on sale 

Apey: Mine is first or second generation too...


----------



## fantasmagorika

Thanks Caroule! Couldn't get through on the phone, but I've written them an email. I knew I should have popped by Holly when I was in Cph!


----------



## demicouture

i am glad all broken clasps got fixed!!

i just saw the midnight leather and it is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## bedhead

fantasmagorika said:


> Wow, I recently got back from a holiday, and found this thread has really grown! It's great that the PS1 is getting so much love. The new colors look great! I'm especially loving the purple.
> Does anyone know if the small size has been discontinued? I can't seem to find them anywhere. I was planning on saving up for a small black python, but now I can't find it in stock!



I was told by Sien in Antwerp that the small size (in the satchel, not the small clutch/pochette) was discontinued. As far as I know, the small was not carried by any US stores and was only sold by a few stores in Europe, so maybe they just didn't get very many orders for that size. People seemed to prefer the larger sizes since they added an XL this season.

I'm glad I got my small python one when I did!


----------



## chokichoki

I've been stalking this thread for a while. I'm seriously **THIS** close to taking the plunge and buying a medium PS1, but I'm torn between the black and midnight....anyone have modelling pics? any opinions??
thanks!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Kitty: Why are you selling your purple PS1? It's you isn't it?


----------



## KittyKat65

caroulemapoulen said:


> Kitty: Why are you selling your purple PS1? It's you isn't it?


I have an opportunity to buy a Chanel I really, really want and need the funds.  I wish I could afford both *sigh*


----------



## caroulemapoulen

KittyKat65 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a Chanel I really, really want and need the funds.  I wish I could afford both *sigh*



Oh, I know that situation! And then I understand better.


----------



## chuggie

I just bought the large purple PS1 yesterday at Barney's.  It was the last one they had in stock.  I'm having it shipped back to my home.  I worked with a really great SA there.

I also really loved the black leather, but I already have plenty of black tote bags, so I wanted something  little different.  They had kakhi, which was nice, but not my color.  I loved the white (but I would get that dirty in a heartbeat).  I wasn't as thrilled with the black/grey suede as I thought I might be.  The light tan suede was gorgeous, but again, I didn't want a bag that might be difficult to maintain.

I only hope now that my clasp holds up.


----------



## bedhead

I know there have been a few reports of clasps failing, but I think it's probably a fairly rare occurrence. I have 3 PS1 bags, two of which have been used pretty constantly since I got them (I switch back and forth between them), and all of their clasps are holding up perfectly. Of course, that's just my experience, but hopefully it's the norm and not the exception!


----------



## demicouture

i am debating between the purple or midnight in leather.
have the smoke, black and magenta..

any ideas?

chuggie, congrats


----------



## ap.

does anyone have any idea if/when the bag pictured on post #77 will come out?  i hope it's not just in python - snakes freak me out.

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-6.html


----------



## chuggie

demicouture said:


> i am debating between the purple or midnight in leather.
> have the smoke, black and magenta..
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> chuggie, congrats



Thanks!  I'm super excited to get my first PS1.  The midnight color is beautiful, but dark, so perhaps it's too close to the black you already have.  Purple might be different enough that it would get use in your rotation.  Otherwise, it sounds like a wonderful collection.  I would have considered smoke if any were available.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Demi: Midnight! I think purple and magenta would be too close in some way!


----------



## demicouture

thanks everyone for your suggestions... am still torn.
both are beautiful colours and i found them not to be similar to any of the colour i have already. the midnight is such a rich blue just like the purple is.. hmm... gotta think!


----------



## fantasmagorika

bedhead said:


> I was told by Sien in Antwerp that the small size (in the satchel, not the small clutch/pochette) was discontinued. As far as I know, the small was not carried by any US stores and was only sold by a few stores in Europe, so maybe they just didn't get very many orders for that size. People seemed to prefer the larger sizes since they added an XL this season.
> 
> I'm glad I got my small python one when I did!


 
I thought as much. I like the clutches too, but I'm looking for a bag for going out, and I can't dance with a clutch (yes, I have bad coordination )
I heard back from Holly Golightly in Copenhagen. They have a small python priced at around 19000DKK (about $3600). Does that sound like normail retail price, or is it on sale? I forgot to ask in the email.


----------



## fantasmagorika

demicouture said:


> thanks everyone for your suggestions... am still torn.
> both are beautiful colours and i found them not to be similar to any of the colour i have already. the midnight is such a rich blue just like the purple is.. hmm... gotta think!


 
One more vote for midnight 
The purple is pretty too, but I love how a deep blue can be either really edgy or really classic, depending on how you style your outfit.


----------



## nelicquele

My god, the PS1 bags are GORGY. I saw the purple one here, it's beautiful. But the midnight color is just as gorgeous.

Though I'm a sucker for purple leather, I would normally go for that. Then again I need to see the blue IRL. I'm sure it's just as luscious as that stock pic.


----------



## oceanplease

Izznit said:


> Love the first and third! (not a fan of exotics) Very excited for their line!!!



Agreed. It's hard for me to find clutches I like but wow, that color is amazing.

And I'd love to have the first as a bag for school/work. It has a slight 'vintage English school bag' vibe to it.


----------



## oceanplease

Wow, just checked out the Barney's site. Sadly, WAYYYY out of my student debt ridden means. I hope they stick around for awhile until I can actually justify buying one


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Fantasmorgika: Hmm, the large would be 40.000 DKK (and that's available from barneys.com for 25.000). So maybe it is a sales price? But I am certainly not sure!!


----------



## fantasmagorika

Wow, is the large really 40.000 DKK in Denmark? Thats an incredible difference from the price in the US (and also NAP's UK price). I wonder if that has something to do with larger import taxes on snakeskin (as opposed to leather).
Hmm, there isn't much difference is size between the small and the pochette, so I might just live without the handle, and get someone to pick one up for me in the US.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^That's the price the SA calculated for me over the phone, when I got on the list for the XL black and the suede large in blue. But I choose not to get on the list for the python, for obvious reasons.  It's just too much for me!


----------



## viciouslips

I'm looking to invest in an everyday bag in black - does anyone have any thoughts on the Balenciaga City bag vs. Proenza Schouler PS1? Thanks.


----------



## demicouture

vicious,
i own both styles and have to honestly say that the PS1 is super super practical. the major difference is that it has various compartments which the Balenciagas dont have...


----------



## chuggie

viciouslips said:


> I'm looking to invest in an everyday bag in black - does anyone have any thoughts on the Balenciaga City bag vs. Proenza Schouler PS1? Thanks.



I agree with demicouture.  The PS1 is slightly more structured and has more compartments that will help keep you better organized.  I never really like to use my city bags because I felt like things got crushed or lost.


----------



## viciouslips

demicouture said:


> vicious,
> i own both styles and have to honestly say that the PS1 is super super practical. the major difference is that it has various compartments which the Balenciagas dont have...





chuggie said:


> I agree with demicouture.  The PS1 is slightly more structured and has more compartments that will help keep you better organized.  I never really like to use my city bags because I felt like things got crushed or lost.



Thank you both for your input! I'll probably try to get the black leather medium PS1 during Christmas.


----------



## bedhead

Stopped by Barney's in NYC today and they had mostly just the exotics in stock - white and black python, and a couple of crocodile. They also had yellow suede and a few of the clutches. They have a clutch in midnight in stock! I've been carrying my black PS1 daily for a while but seeing the midnight made me want to carry my midnight again. It's such a pretty color.


----------



## hipnycmom

viciouslips said:


> I'm looking to invest in an everyday bag in black - does anyone have any thoughts on the Balenciaga City bag vs. Proenza Schouler PS1? Thanks.



vicious, I used to have a large Bal collection and am much happier with the PS1. The leather is a lot more durable, the organization is excellent, and it's not a bag you see everywhere. My PS1 needs no care at all and months after buying it I've not had the temptation to let it go


----------



## KittyKat65

My purple didn't sell, but I am happy about it.  I have had no contact with the person who had the other bag I wanted and I really, really love my PS1.  The other bag was not meant to be and it made me appreciate the beauty that is the PS1.  I actually got another bag today that I wanted to share, just because the color is so amazing (a Balenciaga), but look at these color saturated beauties together *swoon*


----------



## Stella Fleuret

KittyKat65 said:


> My purple didn't sell, but I am happy about it.  I have had no contact with the person who had the other bag I wanted and I really, really love my PS1.  The other bag was not meant to be and it made me appreciate the beauty that is the PS1.  I actually got another bag today that I wanted to share, just because the color is so amazing (a Balenciaga), but look at these color saturated beauties together *swoon*



They are so beautiful, KittyKat! The PS1 is absolutely stunning and so is your Balenciaga. Both luscious, smooshy and delicious leather. You are so incredibly lucky. Enjoy both of them. If I had the funds right now I'd get myself a PS1... and a Balenciaga.

Gosh, they're so pretty.


----------



## chuggie

KittyKat65 said:


> My purple didn't sell, but I am happy about it.  I have had no contact with the person who had the other bag I wanted and I really, really love my PS1.  The other bag was not meant to be and it made me appreciate the beauty that is the PS1.  I actually got another bag today that I wanted to share, just because the color is so amazing (a Balenciaga), but look at these color saturated beauties together *swoon*



Both of your bags are gorgeous.  I might be biased (because I'm getting the purple PS1), but I think it's a great bag.  A perfect purple for fall!  Also - love your green Bal too!


----------



## demicouture

kitty,
i am glad you are keeping that bag it is sTUNNING!!!!
i am still not sure about which colour?
i know i would want the turquoise for next season so maybe purple?


----------



## Alice1979

*KittyKat*, I'm glad that you decided to keep the purple ps1. I couldn't decide between the purple and the khaki, so at the end I got a Bal instead. 

Congrats on the pommier NM/BG LE shoulder. It's adorable and the color is stunning.


----------



## KittyKat65

Ack, I do have to let it go.  Hubby just got a pay cut!  Woohoo, thanks economy


----------



## demicouture

oh no kitty, that is really not nice to hear!
well i do hope they raise his salary again soon and that you will get your bag


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you   Yep, the company he works for is bringing in only half of what they did last year and everyone is feeling the pinch, so I am just going to do my fair share.


----------



## chuggie

KittyKat, sorry to hear about your DH, but your are doing the right thing to help you.

I did receive my purple PS1 today and love it.  Perhaps you can pick up another one in the future if you miss it.


----------



## sw0pp

demicouture said:


> kitty,
> i am glad you are keeping that bag it is sTUNNING!!!!
> i am still not sure about which colour?
> i know i would want *the turquoise* for next season so maybe purple?


 
are they making a turquoise? Ö_Ö or do you just wish they did?


----------



## demicouture

swopp,
there is a TURQUOISE and a bright YELLOW for Resort!!! so i am very excited as i always wanted a *TURQUOISE*!!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

*sniff*  *sniff*  it sold.  I am happy, but I'm sad.


----------



## chuggie

^^I'm glad it sold quickly for you.  I hope all goes well with the transaction.


----------



## KittyKat65

^^^^

Thank you!  I am thrilled it sold so quickly as well.  This will cover a lot of bills for September


----------



## sw0pp

demicouture said:


> swopp,
> there is a TURQUOISE and a bright YELLOW for Resort!!! so i am very excited as i always wanted a *TURQUOISE*!!!!


 

OMG TURQUOISE! Ö_Ö my favorite color thank you so much demicouture for the happy news! I'll wait for some pics to decide on which color I wanna get most XD


----------



## cph706

Maybe this is a stupid question...any idea where I can get a medium in smoke? I know they have grey suede at Barney's, what's that grey like? Thanks for any leads!


----------



## chuggie

cph706 said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question...any idea where I can get a medium in smoke? I know they have grey suede at Barney's, what's that grey like? Thanks for any leads!



I haven't seen smoke anywhere.  I saw the grey suede at Barney's, and IMO, I didn't think the grey suede looked as good as the leather colors or tan suedes.  Also, my SA said that the suede is difficult to keep clean.  I need a bag I can use without constant worry.  I hope this helps.


----------



## cph706

Thanks! It does help, because suede didn't look as nice on my monitor either. No point in getting it if it isn't exactly what I want......


----------



## demicouture

cph,
i would wait for the smoke. it is one of the best if not THE best colour i have seen in a long time!
i have a hard time switching mine for my pink or black one!


----------



## Advo

^But is the smoke even still available? It's totally my HG and I know several have stated it's a classic colour, but it just seems like it isn't available anywhere at the moment?


----------



## vegisvegis

DROOL. I am so jealous. I want I want! But I definitely don't have the funds right now. How frustrating.

It's a bag that will withstand through time, as it has a classic shape. The androgynous briefcase style is something that will look stunning on both men and women. This look can be paired with so many outfits too. It's perfect for interviews, work, meetings, going out, etc. And as many of you have said- the leather is divine; smooth, soft, and light. 

By the way did I mention that I'm jealous? Ah!


----------



## demicouture

advo,
the smoke is possibly sold out everywhere as it sells the second it comes in.
most times there is a waitlist so it doesnt even go on display...
but it is def a classic colour


----------



## Advo

Demicouture,
thanks for your reply. I guess you're probably right. The Smoke is simple a gorgeous colour, but at least it's a classic colour. Gives a girl a little hope, lol.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

We need some action!!

My large PS1 in midnight today:


----------



## raj

I love your midnight ps1 and your chloe boots....great buys!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, Raj! I am very happy with these purchases too!


----------



## hannahsophia

barneys is not listing the medium purple ps1 anymore????? where can I get one?


----------



## Alice1979

^You can always call any store to have it located and shipped to you.


----------



## Alice1979

Just in, PS1 medium in purple python, $3645.


----------



## demicouture

beautiful!


----------



## KittyKat65

That is a work of art!

I just ordered another purple PS1 and put it on my Barneys card.  I realized I needed it and there are only 2 more in the stores in the U.S., so I had to act fast.  I can pay it off over the next few months.  Not ideal, but at least I will have it again


----------



## chuggie

Ok, I'm absolutely dying over this bag!  It is one of the best looking bags I've every seen.  

Is it yours?  Is it in stores?  I hadn't seen any information on it in a long time.



Alice1979 said:


> Just in, PS1 medium in purple python, $3645.


----------



## Alice1979

It's not mine, Barneys just got it in. Sorry about all the confusion.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## demicouture

great outfit caroule


----------



## chuggie

The the midnight color.  It's so versatile and cool!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you


----------



## cph706

The website *kirnazabete.com* just emailed me that the large in smoke is available. I have to say that I think that I am going to pass....it seems really large, as well as the price being larger, too! (The medium was the very top of my price range.) They didn't order the medium in smoke. Oh well!


----------



## cougess

Barneys.com also has a lot of the bags available - Med and large, leather, suede and python.


----------



## KittyKat65

ladies, my new purple one arrived yesterday and she is just as beautiful as the original one I had to sell.  I feel bad for putting on my Barney's card, but they only had a couple left in the whole company!


----------



## balmiu

oooo i love that new purple python!


----------



## chuggie

I saw this picture of the new evergreen color, which I think is very pretty.  Thought I'd post it here for reference.



(Sorry the picture is so small).


----------



## juldoc

I am usually a Bal gal but am drooling over the large PS1 at Barneys.com in Mustard.  Does anyone have or has seen this bag IRL?  I need to know if it is a more muted, autumn-like Mustard or brighter.  How heavy is it?  And does the suede get slouchy with time or stay stiffer?  TIA!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

oooh I like that evergreen color!!  
I've seen it in patent leather on luisaviaroma, but the matte evergreen looks so much nicer IMO

thanks for posting *chuggie*


----------



## demicouture

the evergreen looks real good. but i am still debating between purple and midnight!


----------



## vink

Why don't they have one in brown or dark brown. I know they have a chocolate suede which looks so delicious. I just can't stand the sight of a very worn one. I wish they have made the leather one in that color.


----------



## demicouture

i am sure a brown one will come sooner or later


----------



## bagcrazyme

krisalyn said:


> I was in SF barneys today to purchase my large khaki PS1 and took some pictures to answer some of the questions here.
> 
> large vs medium size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being worn cross body. This is the large one and i'm 5'5" around 125lbs





your bag is so beautiful! i was wondering if you could do some more crossbody modeling pictures? 
because i am 5'6" and would like to see if itd fit comfortably with someone around my height in crossbody so ill know if i should get it or not


----------



## krisalyn

hi bagcrazyme!

Sorry, i don't have the large khaki one anymore. It was too business-like for me. however i did take pictures of my medium purple one for you. I think the strap for the large and medium isn't much different.






























Hope this helps you.

haha sorry for the messy room =X


----------



## tatu_002

^^ ahhhh the bag looks gorgeous on you 
thanks for the modeling pics


----------



## inaonoson

The medium sized one looks perfect on you!

Does anybody know if anywhere in Hong Kong or Singapore carries the PS1?
I tried Lane Crawford (some online forums said they have it) but they told me they don't carry Proenza Schouler at all! >_<"
Please help!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me and my large PS1 Midnight yesterday






(it's filled with my MacBook air here, so you can see that it can be used as a computer bag!)


----------



## Cilifene

Krisalyn and caroule -- You look lovely with the PS's - thanks for pics! 

Meet my black medium size


----------



## Cilifene

Modeling pics - I'm 5'5"


----------



## Cilifene

The medium size is quite roomy


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^You're Danish I see  I am too  

It looks wonderful! Did you get it at Holly Golightly?


----------



## golden's mom

I'm anxiously waiting for FedEx...a purple from Barney's.  Hope it's the right size.


----------



## Cilifene

Jep! thanks! I love this bag! - yes I bought it at Holly G.


----------



## Cilifene

golden's mom said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for FedEx...a purple from Barney's.  Hope it's the right size.



The purple is SO beautiful - did you order a medium or large? You'll love this bag!


----------



## golden's mom

Ok, this is weird...I just received it.  I was concerned because Barney's here kept saying they only had a small size left.  So, I said send it on, I can exchange it if it's too small.  Just got it, and the inside tag from PS says medium.  So, I guess I got what I was asking for anyway.  It fits a large LV wallet, a hermes makeup bag, glasses and another bag of stuff..you know, things that get lost in a purse.
Has there been any other purple than this years?  Could it be one left from another season, and that's why it is called a small on the Barney's tag?  Also, it's less than what Barney's has them on the website for?  It's a dark purple, with non-bright brass for hardware.  No knot in the strap either.


----------



## Cilifene

Congrats!! that sounds like a medium  do post pics please!


----------



## tatu_002

Oh Cilifene you can fit alot in that medium.
gorgeous pics by the way, and the black color looks so good.
your outfit is nice too


----------



## Cilifene

Thank you very much tatu


----------



## mayen120

love this bag..............i want one


----------



## demicouture

caroule,
love the outfit of course!!!

cilifene,
you look great! love the bag with your outfit!

golden,
i am sure barneys made a mistake as the "medium" by Proenza Schouler is now the small for most retailers as the official "small" by Proenza Schouler has been discontinued!
congrats and pls do post pics!!


----------



## golden's mom

I keep going into the closet to look at it.  I think it's really darling.  After finding the measurements, it is a medium.  The leather is pretty scratched, but, I'm considering conditioning it.  Should I?  Or is this leather better off just scratching and working out on it's own? 

I don't know if she knew what she was talking about, but another SA at Barney's yesterday told me that now the PS1 is the medium, and the PS2 is the large size.  Does she know what she's talking about?


----------



## golden's mom

Ok, so an update.  I took the bag out to look at again...and realized with the way it looked, it had been on display.  I took the lovin my bags pro treatment, and applied it to the bag.  It looks like a different bag.  Scratches are basically gone, it doesn't look dried out, the color is consistent again.  What an amazing difference.


----------



## Cilifene

I would love to see it ...please post pics


----------



## Cilifene

demicouture said:


> caroule,
> love the outfit of course!!!
> 
> cilifene,
> you look great! love the bag with your outfit!
> 
> golden,
> i am sure barneys made a mistake as the "medium" by Proenza Schouler is now the small for most retailers as the official "small" by Proenza Schouler has been discontinued!
> congrats and pls do post pics!!



Thank you!


----------



## Gatsby

I love this thread.  Love looking at this bag and thinking about it more and more!


----------



## demicouture

goldens mom,
i would recommend you just "throwing" it around and not caring much about scratches as this is what makes the bag a bag with character 
will check out loving my bags though!


----------



## Sushi789

I am totally in love with this bag and am saving up for one. Almost there.... should have pics to share soon.

this thread is the best... looking at all the fab modeling shots is what put me over the edge.


----------



## KittyKat65

Cilifene, you look great with that black medium!!  Terrific outfit!

golden's mom, the purple does scratch easily, but I am not going to sweat it because it does look aged and vintage-y.  I shipped back the first one I got because it had deep scratches and a black sticky spot - obviously a display.  Can you show pics of your bag after the treatment?  Oh, and you may have bought the last purple.  I was told that purple is all gone now.


----------



## nordia5

I would love a navy leather version of this bag like one poster here ... but i can't find one?


----------



## txcoachgal

I'm really feeling the python PS1 as well and the leather pouchette. I think the line is fab and MK definitely pulled off the bags. In fact, looking at the MK pics seahorseinstripes  posted, made me want to gab the whole sans granny jacket (no offense to grannies).


----------



## golden's mom

It helped some.  I've been gone for a couple of days.  When I got back, I looked at the bag again.  It looks like the conditioner has just soaked in, and it looks pretty much like when I pulled it from the box.  So, I'm going to think about whether to keep it or not.  Barney's did say when I ordered it that it was the last purple that isn't python.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^ 
You can't return it now when you've conditioned it, can you?


----------



## KittyKat65

caroulemapoulen said:


> ^
> You can't return it now when you've conditioned it, can you?


Agreed.  I would highly doubt that Barneys would take it back now.  It has been used.


----------



## golden's mom

Sorry, didn't really mean return it...meant give it to my daughter.


----------



## Advo

Cilifene said:


> Modeling pics - I'm 5'5"



The bag is absolutely stunning. I really love the black colour too! And it is surprisingly roomy.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

golden's mom: Oh, okay!  Why not condition it again, maybe it just needs a bit more?


----------



## nordia5

Does anyone know where I can find this bag in navy leather??  I'm looking everywhere and can't find one


----------



## demicouture

nordia,
stores should have a new delivery of them in december so i would just ask the stores in your area who has re/ordered the navy leather .. love that one!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Navy is the same as midnight right?


----------



## demicouture

totally  ^^


----------



## ladyorayne

Does anyone know if the purple will be coming back? I can't find it in the US anywhere.


----------



## demicouture

lady,
not sure. if i am correct it was one season only?
i LOVE the purple!


----------



## Cilifene

KittyKat65 said:


> Cilifene, you look great with that black medium!!  Terrific outfit!
> 
> golden's mom, the purple does scratch easily, but I am not going to sweat it because it does look aged and vintage-y.  I shipped back the first one I got because it had deep scratches and a black sticky spot - obviously a display.  Can you show pics of your bag after the treatment?  Oh, and you may have bought the last purple.  I was told that purple is all gone now.



Thank you


----------



## Cilifene

Advo said:


> The bag is absolutely stunning. I really love the black colour too! And it is surprisingly roomy.



Thanks Advo  yeah the medium is surprisingly roomy...


----------



## KittyKat65

ladyorayne said:


> Does anyone know if the purple will be coming back? I can't find it in the US anywhere.


I agree with demicouture; I was led to believe the purple was one season only.  Unfortunately, Barneys has sold out and I think they were the only place to stock purple.


----------



## Sushi789

I just bought the khaki leather PS1 in medium from Barneys NYC. It was the last one for that store, but here's what they did have left in stock, in case anyone is interested:

A medium leather in black
A large yellow suede (this was SO awesome looking)
A tan large suede
Black python
White python
Large or XL (if it comes in XL?) in dark brown suede... like the one that was for sale on NAP

There were also a few clutches in white, black, and maybe a few other colors.


----------



## inaonoson

KMSNYC said:


> I just bought the khaki leather PS1 in medium from Barneys NYC. It was the last one for that store, but here's what they did have left in stock, in case anyone is interested:
> 
> A medium leather in black
> A large yellow suede (this was SO awesome looking)
> A tan large suede
> Black python
> White python
> Large or XL (if it comes in XL?) in dark brown suede... like the one that was for sale on NAP
> 
> There were also a few clutches in white, black, and maybe a few other colors.



Congratulations on your purchase!! 
And thanks for the update!
I really want to order and have it shipped but I really want one in purple!


----------



## bedhead

Congrats, KMSNYC! Glad to see you join the PS1 obsession! 

Ladies, for those of you searching for midnight and purple: Sien Antwerp has both of them in stock in medium, as well as a number of colors of python, khaki in XL, clutches in purple, emerald green, and black python, and a few more (and they have a small one in chocolate brown, which was only produced the first season and not sold in the US at all). I was just there today and their selection and customer service is fantastic.

Their website is here and if you send them a contact email, Marie-Josine will help you. They will ship internationally. Tell them Kathleen sent you - I've bought several from them already and another TPFer in this thread has as well! 

I almost snapped up the green clutch today, but had to stop myself since we did a LOT of shopping around Antwerp today. Whoops!


----------



## inaonoson

bedhead said:


> Congrats, KMSNYC! Glad to see you join the PS1 obsession!
> 
> Ladies, for those of you searching for midnight and purple: Sien Antwerp has both of them in stock in medium, as well as a number of colors of python, khaki in XL, clutches in purple, emerald green, and black python, and a few more (and they have a small one in chocolate brown, which was only produced the first season and not sold in the US at all). I was just there today and their selection and customer service is fantastic.
> 
> Their website is here and if you send them a contact email, Marie-Josine will help you. They will ship internationally. Tell them Kathleen sent you - I've bought several from them already and another TPFer in this thread has as well!
> 
> I almost snapped up the green clutch today, but had to stop myself since we did a LOT of shopping around Antwerp today. Whoops!




OMG  THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## ladyorayne

Last season, I purchased the chocolate brown PS1 in medium (sight unseen!) from Sien-Antwerp. Marie-Josine was such a help when I had an issue with the buckle sticking open.

I'm glad to hear she has the purple in stock. Though I was really hoping to get it in large since I've already got a medium.


----------



## demicouture

what is everyones favourite size in this bag?

*MEDIUM  *

or

*LARGE*


----------



## NagaJolokia

Of all the It Bag threads that I've seen in this subforum, I have to say that this bag is the most understandable, lol.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Has anyone gotten the crocodile version yet?


----------



## chuggie

demicouture said:


> what is everyones favourite size in this bag?
> 
> *MEDIUM  *
> 
> or
> 
> *LARGE*



I like the size of the medium, but its more of a handbag.  I needed something I could use for work that would hold letter-sized paper and folders, so I bought the large.  I'm really glad I saw the large and medium in person because I could tell the medium would just be too small for my needs.  If I planned to use the bag for just a wallet, sunglasses, small umbrella and a few misc. items, then I'd have gone for the medium.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*LARGE*!!! No discussion needed.


----------



## Rachelle

Hi all,

I inquired Kirna Zabete for the colors of Medium PS1 that they will be receiving in Nov/Dec and they responded:



> We expect to receive the Medium PS1 in Black, Cognac (brown), Midnight blue, Sea blue, Aqua, Yellow, Moss green and Smoke (grey) leather for pre-Spring.  If any of these colors are of interest, please let me know and I will request sample images for you.


For anyone who's interested, send them an email at customerservice@kirnazabete.com.

I still can't decide between Purple, Grey and Midnight...Medium or Large.
Would usually go for bigger sizes on bags but afraid that the Large PS1 would look too masculine and business-like.
The medium is lovely but would it be too small for work?
What do you guys think?


----------



## sw0pp

whoa sea blue and aqua would be interesting. good to know midnight and smoke will be in stock again


----------



## demicouture

aqua is gorgeous!!! best colour ive seen in along time!!


----------



## chuggie

Rachelle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I inquired Kirna Zabete for the colors of Medium PS1 that they will be receiving in Nov/Dec and they responded:
> 
> 
> For anyone who's interested, send them an email at customerservice@kirnazabete.com.
> 
> I still can't decide between Purple, Grey and Midnight...Medium or Large.
> Would usually go for bigger sizes on bags but afraid that the Large PS1 would look too masculine and business-like.
> The medium is lovely but would it be too small for work?
> What do you guys think?



The medium is probably too small for work.  As stated in another post, I have the large and like it a lot.  I have the purple and the slightly slouchy nature of the bag and the purple color keep it from looking overly masculine.  It does, however, have a slight menswear inspiration, but I like that.


----------



## ladyorayne

chuggie said:


> The medium is probably too small for work. As stated in another post, I have the large and like it a lot. I have the purple and the slightly slouchy nature of the bag and the purple color keep it from looking overly masculine. It does, however, have a slight menswear inspiration, but I like that.


 

Definitely agree that the medium is too small for work. If you need to carry letter size paper, you will have to go with the large. I wouldn't worry about it being too masculine looking because the colors aren't typical briefcase colors (other than the black). But even the black one--in large--is still smaller than a man's average briefcase.

In other news, have people seen the Mulberry Alexa?
http://greenlaundry.net/blog/2009/09/17/alexas-alexa/
It's reminds me of the PS1 (but it can't beat it).
The Alex is almost too slouchy and the PS1 gets the slouch just right.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I agree with the others - the medium is too small for work.
Of the bags you're considering *Rachelle* I like the Large Midnight, but maybe I'm biased because it's the bag I'm wanting right now!   

If you're concerned about the large PS1 looking masculine/business-like go for the purple, or maybe some of the more feminine colours like sea blue and aqua will be available in the Large size too    :wondering


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I don't see anything masculine about the large at all actually. I love mine and I would never go for a medium.

I saw a large python in some brown/gray'ish color yesterday! It was WONDERFUL! No actually PERFECT! YUM!


----------



## lmelanie

I really want the gray or the white in the medium size..who has it? or where can I order it?


----------



## specialb

Is it true that the PS1 are handmade in the Valentino factories? 
This is what the sales guy at Barneys told me when I got mine. 

Incidently, was in there to get a covered bal city but had my attention diverted by these beautiful bags, and ended up walking out with the medium PS1 purple instead!


----------



## demicouture

special
valentino acquired most of the PS brand so it probably is produced by the same factory.

congrats to the purple! one of the best colours!!!


----------



## demicouture

forgot to mention that i saw the aqua (turquoise), yellow and moss (new kaki)
all AMAZING colours!
there is also a brown for SS10 but i found it too masculine on this bag. it was a camel/brown and really reminded me of what the original satchel i owned in school looked like


----------



## xiaoxiao

ladyorayne said:


> Definitely agree that the medium is too small for work. If you need to carry letter size paper, you will have to go with the large. I wouldn't worry about it being too masculine looking because the colors aren't typical briefcase colors (other than the black). But even the black one--in large--is still smaller than a man's average briefcase.
> 
> In other news, have people seen the Mulberry Alexa?
> http://greenlaundry.net/blog/2009/09/17/alexas-alexa/
> It's reminds me of the PS1 (but it can't beat it).
> The Alex is almost too slouchy and the PS1 gets the slouch just right.







Interesting that you brought the alexa up! I was doing research on alexa when I came across this ps1 thrad... It is quite similar IMHO, but with different leather I think they wld have completely different looks. I don't know what I wld prefer though: the nvt mulberry oak alexa or the leather ps1.  I think mulberry in nvt oak wld look like a worn in school bag, whereas ps1 looks more like a handbag. Different styles completely, IMHO.


----------



## demicouture

agreed ^^
i find the mulberry too shoolbag looking wheras the PS1 has details making it look smoother and more of a handbag


----------



## xiaoxiao

demicouture said:


> agreed ^^
> i find the mulberry too shoolbag looking wheras the PS1 has details making it look smoother and more of a handbag




Funny thing is I saw at Barneys the other day and ps1 caught my eyes. Now I wish I had tried one on right there and then. >_<


----------



## xxMichelle

I am posting this review on TFS and thought some of you here might be interested in it  as well.

It's been almost about a year since I bought my PS1 and I thought I'd share a review on it. My usage was medium-heavy. I wore it for weeks at a time and I wasn't extremely careful with it (not putting it on the floor, those kind of things).

I am disappointed with how it's held up over the past year. The leather has stretched out a bit too much and is now curly. The hardware is chipped and misaligned. The inside of the bag's lining is ripped. I know this happened shortly after I got the bag (I think I posted the concern in the TFS PS1 thread earlier). I think in general the bag is a gorgeous bag, but the leather needs to be more stiff to hold the boxy shape. Since I've had the bag for so long, I doubt Proenza Schouler would do anything about it, but the price for this bag is a little overwhelming when some cheaper bags would hold up a lot better than this after a year. I personally don't mind the chipping on the hardware, but the misalignment, saggy leather, and ripped lining are what make me hesitant to buy any other PS1 for a while.

Overall - I do not think the price was worth it. I feel like the authentic would last just as long as a knock off bag.

Anyways, here are some photos so you can see what I'm talking about:


----------



## snoopylaughs

oh no! that's so sad!  thanks for posting such an honest review, that helps me curb my desire


----------



## Advo

IA, thank you for that honest review. I really love the design of the PS1, I think it's a really cool and functional bag. But quite frankly, at that price point, it needs to last as well. This has definitely made me pause. There exist many great bags and plenty are cheaper than the PS1. If it doesn't have the advantage of either price or quality, it only has design left - and that's too expensive.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Same here.  Thanks so much for your honesty and pictures. I was struggling between an alexa and ps1, but now I think I'd rather get an alexa: at least mulberry is known as mAking bags rather than fashion. Thank you once again for helping is to make an informed decision!


----------



## demicouture

hmmm, i have to say that the lining ripping is NO good however the shape of the bag seems really good for carrying it over a year. mine looks "worse" and ive only had it for a couple months. but that is the character of the bag, the slouchier the better if you ask me.
that is also why they used super soft leather on these bags. as for the chipping paint, that is another point that should not happen but unfortunately does not only on your PS1. i have some other high end bags where is has happened


----------



## meluvs2shop

snoopylaughs said:


> oh no! that's so sad!  thanks for posting such an honest review, *that helps me curb my desire*



same here! thanks for the review.


----------



## pepper12

same here, desire gone now! 

given that it's quite a new brand name, the price point is a little too high IMO. 

 thank you!!


----------



## bedhead

I had a similar issue with chipping on my black bag, with the black hardware, but I've had my midnight with the brass hardware for longer and its hardware has not chipped. 

Even if it's been a year, I think you should try to contact Proenza Schouler. They were quite helpful with another girl here who had the clasp break on her PS1.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Thanks for the review and pictures as support! While I wasn't planning on buying the bag in the first place as I didn't like the design that much, I'm always interested in wear on bags over time.


----------



## demicouture

i would also suggest contacting them about the lining anf the paint chipping.
the paint chipping only occurs on the black on black bags though as the others are just brass clasps


----------



## mochiblure

Thank you for the review! I would have hoped that a bag at this price level would have held up better to regular use over time. The hardware misalignment and ripped lining problems appearing within just a year of use is disappointing. I still love the style of this bag though, hopefully some of these issues will be resolved in future seasons? Please let us know if Proenza Schouler responds to any feedback you provide them.


----------



## vink

I don't mind about the leather  streching. I like the way it's soften.

I also don't mind about the chipping hardware, if it comes from use, not because it just chip from clanking to each other.

BUT, I do mind a lot about that torn lining. I keep lots of stuff in my bag and some are small. Keys, etc. And I don't want mine to rip like that. 

And that hardware alignment?!?!?!? What's that????? I sure hope it'll be much more durable otherwise, it can't hold my crap.

I think I'll have to think hard about it.

And I think you should contact them? Especially about that lining.


----------



## ladyorayne

The quick wear on such an expensive bag is troubling. If any ladies (or gents) here have have a bag from the first and second seasons, can you let us know if there are any (hopefully improved) differences in the leather or hardware used?


----------



## hipnycmom

^^I have the small PS1 from the first season and it's perfect. I actually find that it wears really well. No rubbing or fading, leather is nice and even, hardware works well, just no major issues in general.


----------



## chuggie

I've had a PS1 (large) since August and I've been using it extensively.  It looks the same as the day I originally bought it.  No problems with hardware or materials.  I'll see how it still holds up in a few months, but so far I'm still in love.


----------



## ap.

mine looks like the day i bought it once the clasp was fixed.  it's a pretty tough bag.  i'm all around happy with it although i'd like to trade my large midnight for a medium size.  i'm short and the medium would be more proportional.  but the large is more functional for work.


----------



## bedhead

I have two mediums - midnight, which I got last fall, and black, which I got this May. I carried the midnight almost every day for about 6 months solid and the leather got a little softer and slightly less structured, but overall looks very much like it did when I got it. The clasp and strap clips have stayed perfect and don't show any wear.

The black one looks a little worse for the wear, however. I carried that one pretty much exclusively for about 4 months after I got it, and the black coating has chipped a little off the clasp and strap clips. Also, one of the strap clips has become misaligned, which is more of an annoyance than anything else as it still stays closed, just a little crooked. The leather still looks great, though.

I also have a small black python which I got late last year, but I've only carried it a few times so I can't really speak about wear on it.

All in all, I am satisfied with the PS1, though I sometimes think the strap is a little too narrow to support a fully-loaded bag - if my bag is full of heavy stuff, the narrow strap digs into my shoulder a little. I am going to contact Proenza Schouler about the misaligned strap clip, though, because I think that it should be fixed. Their customer service as a company seems to be pretty good, so I think they'll probably do something about it. Of course, I'll certainly report back with their response!


----------



## imlvholic

I've been lurking here to drool over your PS1s. I've not heard or seen this bag before until I opened this thred & I'm loving the look of PS1 medium esp the Taupe color. So, I went to Barneys NY to check it IRL & they have these bags inside the glass case, all protected. They had the Taupe on display, the last one, but the thing that bugs me was the leather, all scratched up all over the bag. Is that normal? The leather feels so soft to the touch though, but for the price, I can't justify spending that much if in the long run, the lether will look like what I've seen. I expected better, so I was kind of disappointed on the quality actually.


----------



## KittyKat65

^^^^

I will speak only for myself as I know many ladies here love that look, but I actually sold my PS1s because I could not deal with the scratches.  Clearly it was not the perfect bag for me because even a slight fingernail touch would scratch the leather.  This bugged me a lot for the price.  After using my purple for 2 weeks only it looked scratched up all over - and I baby my bags.  Again, I know it is meant to look distressed, but that was not the look I wanted.  I also had one of the first suede ones in Tobacco, which I loved, but the suede looked dirty and was pretty fragile, so I eBayed it.  Until I win the lottery and can afford the python, I will continue to admire from afar.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

KittyKat65 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I will speak only for myself as I know many ladies here love that look, but I actually sold my PS1s because I could not deal with the scratches.  Clearly it was not the perfect bag for me because even a slight fingernail touch would scratch the leather.  This bugged me a lot for the price.  After using my purple for 2 weeks only it looked scratched up all over - and I baby my bags.  Again, I know it is meant to look distressed, but that was not the look I wanted.  I also had one of the first suede ones in Tobacco, which I loved, but the suede looked dirty and was pretty fragile, so I eBayed it.  Until I win the lottery and can afford the python, I will continue to admire from afar.



Mine has absolutely none fingernail scratches? None, really, and I had it for 4 months now? And I certainly haven't pampered mine at all.


----------



## bedhead

Mine don't have any scratches either. They are less prone to fingernail marks than my Balenciagas. I don't baby my bags either - I'm constantly traveling so they are always getting banged around. Maybe some of the colors are more prone to the marks showing than others?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bedhead: My Balenciagas are also more prone to marks than my PS1. Certainly.

Mine is midnight btw.  I don't find that color prone to marks.


----------



## labelmom5

Like the clutch, dont care too much for the top two..



orchidsuns said:


> I'm not sure if there's already a thread for Proenza Schouler's handbag line, but I searched and nothing came up. I love the bags most, but the clutches are quite nice too. Thoughts on the line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit: barneys.com


----------



## demicouture

love the "chartreuse" colour of the above clutch!!!!


----------



## Purseonable

I love the yellow (chartreuse) clutch too! Has anyone seen it available? NAP is sold out but apparently it had even gone on sale at one point.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
I have the chartreuse clutch and I love it.  I bought it from NAP ages ago, before it went on sale.
I'll post pics soon


----------



## ap.

from the comments, it seems like the purple bags are prone to scratches while the midnight ones are pretty tough.


----------



## KittyKat65

apey_grapey said:


> from the comments, it seems like the purple bags are prone to scratches while the midnight ones are pretty tough.


I had 3 of them at one point and they were all scratched and 2 were returned!  I had a black one and sold it to finance a purple and the black was scratch-free (that sound you hear is me kicking myself for selling it).  I phoned all the Barneys locations and they all said their purples were "a bit scratched".  Even a "fresh" one was scratched.  I could not live with it for that price.


----------



## lmelanie

my new smoke leather PS1!! Here it is compared to my Coco Duffel


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It's wonderful, Melanie! Congrats! I love the smoke color!


----------



## mochiblure

That's such a lovely soft neutral color, congrats! Is that the Large PS1?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^It's medium


----------



## demicouture

melanie,
LOVE IT! congrats! you will want to sleep with it LOL (as in cuddle with it)


----------



## Advo

Congrats Melanie! Where did you buy it?


----------



## hannahsophia

that leather looks so yummy! where did you get it?


----------



## chuggie

Love the smoke color!  I have the purple, but I think smoke would be great to have too.


----------



## lmelanie

I got it at thecorner.com and it is the medium size...they were one of the few sites who still had it.


----------



## lmelanie

oh, and thanks guys!!


----------



## hannahsophia

lmelanie said:


> I got it at thecorner.com and it is the medium size...they were one of the few sites who still had it.



it's weird that site quotes a medium ps1 as $ 2,030.00 and on barneys a medium ps1 is $1,595.00. did they do a price increase?


----------



## lmelanie

yeah, i have no idea but I paid 1595. and then I went on the site a few days later and it was increased. Someone on TFS said that it might be because of the weak dollar or something.


----------



## kimair

i had no idea this thread was here...
here are pics of my chartreuse medium ps1...i totally love it!! 
i'm now contemplating getting a wallet...


----------



## kimair

here is a pic i snapped of the wallets at barneys ny in september
(the bags above them are black python and orange croc)


----------



## tatu_002

^^ woah thanks for the wallet pics, now I am really considering it. do you know the price, I think here on the forum someone said its around $200. is it around that at barneys?


----------



## kimair

the wallets are $250 for the plain leather...


----------



## bedhead

Yep, the wallets are $250. They still have nude, green, and one other color (can't remember) at Barneys in NYC. I was there the other night. I got a smoke one during Fashion's Night Out and it was signed by Jack & Lazaro! 

I will take photos and post measurements. It's not the most functional wallet I've ever seen- just a couple of pockets, no card slots. However, it's really shallow in depth so it would fit well into almost any handbag. And of course, the leather is lovely.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*kimair* your chartreuse satchel is fabulous!


----------



## demicouture

kim, i just love that colour!! but you already know that 

as for the wallets it is only avail at barney s and they are not producing anymore but i did tell them they should consider so lets see. however they said that if it does get produced it will retail for more as the first batch was a special release just for barneys and made for a lower price


----------



## tatu_002

^ thanks *Kimair*

and *Bedhead* I would love to see some pics of your wallet. and lucky you!! you got it signed 

oh and *Kimair*, your PS1 color is unbelievable. congrats


----------



## ssung

ive been debating over the PS1 large black leather and a classic Chanel reissue black lamb w/silver hardware for my birthday. PS1 is closer to my style but Chanel is everlasting, what do you guys think? and large or extra large for PS1?  L:15" x 7" x 9"  XL: 17" x 14" x 5"
thanks!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Large! 

I LOVE large bags, my mantra is normally the bigger the better, but I disapear behind the XL  I'm only 5'1 though.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

Aqua.....what did this color look like in person? Dark, bright, what? 

And where are some places to pre-order these new colors?  Thanks!


----------



## Serayane

Oh woes for me finding this thread :wondering
I've been wanting this bag ever since I first saw pictures of it. It's just the perfect work bag! But the price...


----------



## Bazwod

Hey all!

I have been lusting after this beautiful PS1 bag from the UK. It is soooo beautiful! Recently  found this one on topshop - what do you guys reckon?

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...ategory_rn=130031&productId=1425539&langId=-1


----------



## JNH14

kimair said:


> i had no idea this thread was here...
> here are pics of my chartreuse medium ps1...i totally love it!!
> i'm now contemplating getting a wallet...


 Where did you find this beautiful color of the bag and how pricey was it if you don't mind me asking?  It's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Is the black medium really hard to find?  I saw it on Barneys, but someone on eBay is insisting that her medium she has listed for $300 OVER retail is so expensive because it's rare.  Yeah, right!


----------



## mochiblure

^^ For just about that price you could upsize to a new Large PS1!


----------



## KittyKat65

Exactly!  I just wanted to point out to her why she keeps having to relist it and she got all defensive insisting that it's worth $1900 because it's unavailable adn that's what she paid.  Whatever.  Good luck to anyone who wants to buy it.


----------



## sw0pp

the black medium is still on net a porter lol


----------



## ladysalesrep195

Oh, here we go again.


----------



## mochiblure

Does anyone here own a PS1 in Python, by any chance? I love the texture it adds to the satchel and am wondering how the leather will hold up over time. 





Photo from Barneys.com


----------



## bedhead

mochiblure said:


> Does anyone here own a PS1 in Python, by any chance? I love the texture it adds to the satchel and am wondering how the leather will hold up over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from Barneys.com



I have a python PS1, but it's from the first season with the rubberized python, which has a shinier finish than the current season python, which looks more suede-like. The python has held up really well so far. The girl at the shop where I got mine has had a medium python from the first season for over a year, and I just saw hers the other day and it still looks new. She says she carries it almost daily even in bad weather. (That said, I still wouldn't chance taking mine out in the pouring rain!)

I really love the sueded look of the new ones. Really gorgeous.


----------



## mochiblure

*bedhead*: Thanks for the information! I think the version you have might be more durable... I saw one of the newer sueded versions at Barneys very recently and the edges of some of the largest scales in front were already lifting. Not sure how this particular type of leather will fare with regular use as it seems very delicate, I agree they're completely gorgeous though!


----------



## demicouture

the washed python versions looks delish!!!


----------



## mochiblure

Wanted to share some images of the new PS1 colors for pre-Spring 2010 -- 

*Yellow*



Image source: Kirna Zabete


----------



## mochiblure

*Sea Blue, Moss and Aqua* (clockwise)



Image source: Kirna Zabete

*Sea Blue*



Image source: Net-A-Porter


----------



## mochiblure

I really like all the lovely shades of blue and green in the upcoming collection. 

I'm wondering how true-to-life the colors in these pictures are -- for example the second picture of Sea Blue looks like it has more shades of green in that color, compared to the first picture. I guess the lighting conditions must have been very different if both pictures are of the same bag!


----------



## Elly0216

Are these bags heavy? Will carrying around the large with a laptop (if it fits one?) around the city be too heavy?


----------



## Advo

Does anyone know if the Moss replaces the Smoke? They look kinda close in colour.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elly: I think it's very light, not heavy at all. I wear mine around with my MacBook Air (but it only weight like 1.3 kg, so it's not a heavy laptop). Mine is a 13" and it fits fine in there.


----------



## manke

those new spring pics are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## demicouture

the aqua, yellow and moss are GORGEOUS!
the moss is similar to smoke in the sense that it is a very neutral colour and goes with everything but it does have a bautiful green tint to it!


and just for your eyes only:
the *yellow* and *aqua*


----------



## demicouture

the new colours should be instore anytime now!
has anyone seen any yet?


----------



## tatu_002

the yellow is gorgeous, I just wish it was cheaper  I cannot afford it now or later. I am praying for some sales on it so I can get one...


----------



## Purseonable

OMG... I just tried this bag on in real life the other day and was very suprised at how much I love it! At first I was really wanting the clutch, but now I'm loving the medium sized bag on me too. I saw it in black and I noticed the hardware was also in black and not the silver metal - is that normal? Also, did the prices go up everywhere because I thought they were priced lower when they first came out?


----------



## KittyKat65

The black one has black hardware.  I don't think the prices have changed.  The medium should be $1,595 and the large $1,995.  I bought a large last year and that was the price then...and now.


----------



## Purseonable

Ok good to know. I live in Canada and the price is significantly higher here (around $2500 for the medium and around $3200 for the large) and our dollar is almost at par with the US dollar, so it would probbaly be better to purchase this next time I visit the states. I can't believe how much they jack up the prices here?


----------



## mochiblure

Purseonable said:


> OMG... I just tried this bag on in real life the other day and was very suprised at how much I love it! At first I was really wanting the clutch, but now I'm loving the medium sized bag on me too. I saw it in black and I noticed the hardware was also in black and not the silver metal - is that normal? Also, did the prices go up everywhere because I thought they were priced lower when they first came out?



Just one comment on the black colored hardware -- very lovely to look at, but may get scratched off over time. It's silver underneath I believe.


----------



## schwarz

unfortunately a fake ps1 came out:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180435515854&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## sw0pp

there are better fakes out there of the PS1, so beware if you buy on ebay


----------



## KittyKat65

OMG!  That thing is hideous!  I had the original one and this fake makes me ill.  I reported it to eBay.


----------



## goldlion

hi i just wanted to say that there is a black large ps1 on ebay that looks like the exact same pics as cilifene's but slightly modified?


----------



## goldlion

and lol @ that knockoff PS1 its hideous


----------



## Cilifene

goldlion -- Thank you very much for telling us here - It is indeed my pictures -- I've reported this to ebay! 

Btw - I've used my lovely black PS1 every day since I got -- no sign of wear and the black hw is holding up just fine. 
Love that bag


----------



## schwarz

Good to know! I was going to bid on this one 270487312396 , I'm guessing thats the one with the stolen pictures from Cilifene, can anyone confirm?


----------



## goldlion

yes that is the one.


ik the smoke is sold out everywhere but now i have finally saved enough to get it in large, is there any place that has it in stock? i am dying for it


----------



## schwarz

too bad! I was already dreaming of the large black ps1, I guess I will just have to keep waiting...


----------



## hannahsophia

mochiblure said:


> I really like all the lovely shades of blue and green in the upcoming collection.
> 
> I'm wondering how true-to-life the colors in these pictures are -- for example the second picture of Sea Blue looks like it has more shades of green in that color, compared to the first picture. I guess the lighting conditions must have been very different if both pictures are of the same bag!


 
where did you get the net-a-porter picture from? i don't see it on the site.


----------



## goldlion

schwarz said:


> too bad! I was already dreaming of the large black ps1, I guess I will just have to keep waiting...



i think my barney's has the large black, i can call and check if you want


----------



## schwarz

that's very nice of you Goldlion, but I think they have it on the website:
http://www.barneys.com/Large Leather PS1 Bag/00460104080559,default,pd.html
the leather in the photo looks really strange, like suede. Can anyone please confirm that the ps1 from barney's (link) is made of the same leather as Cilifene's?


----------



## goldlion

yes it is the normal leather idk why their picture turned out weird...


----------



## mochiblure

hannahsophia said:


> where did you get the net-a-porter picture from? i don't see it on the site.



I called them and they were kind enough to send me some preview pictures. 

I also found out that Kirna Zabete will be receiving the PS1 in the new colors in the next two or three weeks; pre-order lists are already open.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Has anyone seen the white leather clutch in real life?

http://www.barneys.com/PS1 Leather Pouchette/00460104080504,default,pd.html

Is is nice or kind of unremarkable?

I get so much use out of my chartreuse clutch that I'm thinking about another colour... thoughts?


----------



## goldlion

what new colors is kirna getting? 

^ i really really love the white, the white python clutch is my favorite but a little over my price range.


----------



## goldlion

i have a question for you all! i am about to buy a PS1 just trying to decide on khaki(olive) or smoke... which size do you prefer? i know what the olive looks like in large but i have never seen a smoke large. if any of you have one please post a picture!


----------



## mochiblure

goldlion said:


> what new colors is kirna getting?


*goldlion*: I got the e-mail below from their customer service team -- 


> Thank you for your email.  We will be receiving the PS1 handbag in Medium and Large for pre-Spring, with expected delivery in November or December.  We will be receiving the Medium bag in Black, Cognac (brown), Midnight (navy), Sea Blue, Aqua (teal), Yellow, Moss (green), and Smoke (grey).  The Large will be available in Black, Midnight, Moss, Smoke and Cognac.  Please let me know if you'd like to see sample pictures of any of these colors, or if you would like to waitlist or place a pre-order.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions, or if I can help you with anything else.
> 
> Best,
> Gigi


----------



## mochiblure

goldlion said:


> i have a question for you all! i am about to buy a PS1 just trying to decide on khaki(olive) or smoke... which size do you prefer? i know what the olive looks like in large but i have never seen a smoke large. if any of you have one please post a picture!



I think the Large PS1 in Smoke would look great! The only pic I could find is of the Medium size --


----------



## demicouture

goldlion
i do have the large in my PS1 style but am thinking of also getting a medium next in possibly moss
i think both sizes are great it really depends if you prefer your bag bigger or slightly smaller


----------



## demicouture

here is a picture of my large smoke before the heavy usage !


----------



## caroulemapoulen

That eBay seller stole my picture of the dustbag!! 

See:

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009/07/ps1-is-home-part-1.html


----------



## mochiblure

So sorry to hear about the stolen pictures *Cilifene *and *caroulemapoulen*!  Perhaps consider getting some watermarks on? Clearly all your lovely pictures are valuable!


----------



## Cilifene

caroulemapoulen -- I've reported the seller to ebay - I think you should do it too.

Mochiblure -- Thanks!! I'll learn to watermark soon!


----------



## sw0pp

if anyone has pics of the new colors, please post!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I already reported it too!  I've even been watching the auction, but I clearly didn't check it. I'm glad I didn't consider to bid!


----------



## Cilifene

I hope ebay closes it before it ends - It's so sad how some people are


----------



## mochiblure

Found a thread on how to watermark pictures in the Resource Center: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-to-watermark-your-photos-19438.html

This article also looks helpful: http://cameras.about.com/od/printing/ss/watermark.htm


----------



## Cilifene

Thanks very much!


----------



## demicouture

oh no sorry to hear about the stolen pics!
i dont mark mine since years ago as they are very distinctive and i usually only ever poct ONE pic of my bags... 
will try and post pics of the NEW COLOURS soon!


----------



## goldlion

^ thanks for posting a pic of your large smoke  how does it look now with a lot of usage? is it slouchier/sagging? i've heard good and bad stories about the PS1 so i am a bit hesitant


----------



## goldlion

which color is moss btw is it the light grey-ish seafoam or the bright turquoise? i have way too many PS1 pictures saved :shame:


----------



## sw0pp

demicouture said:


> oh no sorry to hear about the stolen pics!
> i dont mark mine since years ago as they are very distinctive and i usually only ever poct ONE pic of my bags...
> will try and post pics of the *NEW COLOURS* soon!


 
I love blue shades, so I'm especially curious ^^


----------



## sonya

I  this bag! Especially the large black python.


----------



## demicouture

yellow and aqua!


----------



## raj

oooh I like the yellow...thanks for posting


----------



## sw0pp

aqua is gorgeous!  thanks so much for posting *demicouture*!


----------



## demicouture

you are welcome!
i am also a big fan of the aqua!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Doesn't your PS1's have a zipper pocket on the bag?? Mine does...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270495538104&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## demicouture

that looks like the XLARGE bag... not sure which zipper you are  talking about caroule?


----------



## KittyKat65

caroulemapoulen said:


> Doesn't your PS1's have a zipper pocket on the bag?? Mine does...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270495538104&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


I thought the PS1s all had zippers on the back.  My Large did.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Sorry, I meant BACK not BAG  Whhoops! bag is actually back in Danish, my fault!!


----------



## KittyKat65

caroulemapoulen said:


> Sorry, I meant BACK not BAG  Whhoops! bag is actually back in Danish, my fault!!


Hahaha, and I am so tired this morning that I read it as BACK to begin with


----------



## caroulemapoulen

KittyKat65 said:


> Hahaha, and I am so tired this morning that I read it as BACK to begin with



I'm glad you understood what I meant  Sometimes it hard not to have English as my mother language! It's not as easy as write it in Danish, I actually have to use my brain when I write in English you know.


----------



## ladyorayne

I thought that was the X-Large too, but doesn't the X-large bag have three straps (the top handle, shoulder, and cross-body)? Maybe I am missing it in the auction photos.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me and my PS1 today:


----------



## minkyp90

^great bag!! I love the midnight color!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, Minky


----------



## minkyp90

Girls!! I am really close to getting a ps1 in tobacco suede. I'm thinking the medium size is perfect for me. So excited!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Congrats, Minky! I really love the tobacco suede! I want a large one myself.


----------



## Alice1979

Love the aqua, so pretty. The yellow is stunning too. Thank you for the fabulous eye candy *demicouture*.


----------



## minkyp90

caroulemapoulen said:


> Congrats, Minky! I really love the tobacco suede! I want a large one myself.


Thanks girl!! You and your pictures were what inspired me to get one! Yes! I ordered one and paid...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

minkyp90 said:


> Thanks girl!! You and your pictures were what inspired me to get one! Yes! I ordered one and paid...



:shame: Oh! I'm glad I inspired you.   Hope you love the bag as much as I do.


----------



## xxMichelle

I like how "layery"/slouchy the bag looks in my photo XD


----------



## KittyKat65

Does anyone know what colors and sizes Barneys has right now - the stores, not the site?  Also, where else are they available online?

TIA


----------



## manke

xxMichelle said:


> I like how "layery"/slouchy the bag looks in my photo XD



it looks AMAZING! is this you? if so, i love your look!


----------



## KittyKat65

minkyp90 said:


> Girls!! I am really close to getting a ps1 in tobacco suede. I'm thinking the medium size is perfect for me. So excited!!


Where did you find a medium in tobacco suede?


----------



## minkyp90

KittyKat65 said:


> Where did you find a medium in tobacco suede?


I actually got mine from someone's personal collection. I was really lucky to find one because they're all sold out on the websites I've been looking at...
Good luck on your search! I know the perfect ps1 is out there for you!


----------



## rhogiela

I'm debating between the cognac leather medium PS1 and the smoke leather medium PS1...thoughts?

My wardrobe consists of a LOT of black and I'd like to try a bag that's NOT black for a change.  

Suggestions as to which color to pick would be lovely (as well as pros and cons) would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I am considering both myself, I just want it in large. Suede is very hard to keep, which leather isn't. I already have a large in midnight, and it's wonderful.


----------



## xxMichelle

manke said:


> it looks AMAZING! is this you? if so, i love your look!



yes it is me XD thank you!


----------



## erm_chan

Just went through the entire thread. i love this bag! 

What colors are available right now?


----------



## doreenjoy

I'd love to see this bag in person. Where are they being carried currently?


----------



## golden's mom

So, I've ordered the large smoke.  Barney's was able to locate a large khaki if anyone is interested...(I don't know which store, the sa just said it was available.)


----------



## gingerbrioche

Anyone has both a large and a medium and would be willing to model both so we can see the size difference? 
The PS1 is my new dream bag


----------



## tbalil14

read our rules!


----------



## miumiume

xxMichelle said:


> I like how "layery"/slouchy the bag looks in my photo XD


 
It looks amazing! But what size is your bag? I'm thinking of getting the bag and dont know if I want medium or large.


----------



## ap.

there is a yellow medium ps1 on luisaviaroma for $2000.  it's $400 more than normal retail but the price includes shipping and duties.


----------



## HYZE

I would love a medium in Cognac/tan leather...

Where could I get one in the UK?


----------



## justwatchin

Kirna Zabete has quite a few available

http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/proenza-schouler/


----------



## casey2008

Hi there,
Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1#ht_1263wt_1167

The photos look almost identical to the replica bag being sold here:
http://www.ioffer.com/i/137146981

Thanks so much!


----------



## minkyp90

*casey*- If you are looking for authentic, I would stay away from the ebay item. The seller doesn't have that great of a feedback either.


----------



## khat06

These pictures are taken from a replica website. That is the one and only red flag needed


----------



## casey2008

Thanks for the replies!  Unfortunately it looks like somebody has actually bought it ... for $900 at that ...


----------



## demicouture

the yellow one is stunning! saw it recently and loved the fact that it is a very versatile yellow


----------



## KittyKat65

I am currently saving for the Mulberry Alexa in Oak.  So similar to the PS1.


----------



## hannahsophia

KittyKat65 said:


> I am currently saving for the Mulberry Alexa in Oak.  So similar to the PS1.



it's interesting how similar they are! i wonder how the leather is tho. the ps1 is baby bottom soft... which is half the appeal!


----------



## Cilifene

Comparing pics - Black PS1 medium size - Oak Alexa regular size.


----------



## hannahsophia

Cilifene said:


> Comparing pics - Black PS1 medium size - Oak Alexa regular size.



Thanks cilifene! very informative. how does the leather compare?


----------



## Cilifene

Your wellcome  
They are two very different bags - the leather on PS is softer - but the oak buffalo leather is really lovely and soft too! 
Hmm...I guess I wasnt at much help!?


----------



## midnightrunner

I absolutley love this  bag, have been looking at it in store and online for so long. Was considering the mulberry alexa as well but i fell in love with this one directly and i absolutley love the black leather and subtle details. 

And about the fake/real bag, i believe that the authentic one has a zipper in the back, those hadn't. I personally think that the fake ones look rounder, the authentic proenza bag is more squared in its shape.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I found out about the zipper issue. The x-large doesn't have a zipper compartment on the backside of the bag. Online medium and large does.


----------



## devilzwind

this one leighton meester is holding is gorgeous:

http://www.geekpurses.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/leighton-meester-proenza-schoulder-ps1.png


----------



## midnightrunner

devilzwind said:


> this one leighton meester is holding is gorgeous:
> 
> http://www.geekpurses.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/leighton-meester-proenza-schoulder-ps1.png



yeah, it's really pretty in suede!
love these as well:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KQ9wdKWm-...ambert-leighton-meester-jingle-ball-03[2].jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_nbYdNetvTOg/StRGjLQmTeI/AAAAAAAAMlE/kJ5FCWXoVVw/s800/PS1_Bag1.jpg


----------



## audreylita

I broke down yesterday and got the PS1 in medium black at Barneys NY.  I love it and it's much lighter than I'd thought which is great.  I've been keeping my chiropractor in business from carrying those heavy bags.  This one is fabulous!


----------



## midnightrunner

audreylita said:


> I broke down yesterday and got the PS1 in medium black at Barneys NY.  I love it and it's much lighter than I'd thought which is great.  I've been keeping my chiropractor in business from carrying those heavy bags.  This one is fabulous!



Oh how great! Won't be long til' i'll do the same i think, to just go and buy it (waiting for the money to pile up enough.. Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## pradapiggy

midnightrunner said:


> Oh how great! Won't be long til' i'll do the same i think, to just go and buy it (waiting for the money to pile up enough.. Would love to see some pictures!



same here! i'm still waiting to save up.. and i also have to decide on a color! i'm thinking black leather and then if i decide to save up for another bag (a balenciaga.. :X) then i'll get that in a more unique color


----------



## Valentineb

I bought the large PS1 in tobacco suede. It is beautiful! i adore it!!


----------



## midnightrunner

i just can't make up my mind, do i want it in black or khaki? black is timeless but khaki is more unique, i have several black bags already...but i surely won't get tired of it. And khaki will get dirty after a while...hmm


----------



## hannahsophia

yellow, aqua and sea blue are up on kirnazabete


----------



## midnightrunner

pradapiggy said:


> same here! i'm still waiting to save up.. and i also have to decide on a color! i'm thinking black leather and then if i decide to save up for another bag (a balenciaga.. :X) then i'll get that in a more unique color



I think i'll do the same, have considered so many other colors but I always return to the black one. I'm thinking of getting the miu miu bow in sughero so that will be my unique color (non-black bag)


----------



## demicouture

i think i need the AQUA!!!


----------



## ap.

for those that bought their PS1 in the first year, do you notice a difference between the 1st gen leather and this latest release?  i have the midnight blue large and just purchased the midnight blue medium (i had planned to sell the large).  but when i got home and compared the two, the color and leather on the large is soooo much better:  more even color and texture, and much more scratch resistant.  the newer leather is dry and not as shiny (and i picked the best of the three shown to me).  the new midnight blue also has a purple undertone that the old midnight blue didn't.  the upshot is that i am keeping my older large.

i was just wondering if it was just barney's stock or is this the case generally.  the yellows were nice but too bright for me.


----------



## midnightrunner

demicouture said:


> i think i need the AQUA!!!



me too, it's gorgeous.


----------



## sw0pp

Has anyone seen the Aqua in real? On Kirnazabete it looks really bright, on pics from demicouture and Sien Antwerp it's more greenish, a bit darker and duller.

Here is a comparison pic I put together.


----------



## demicouture

it really depends on the lighting but to me it is a true turquoise. it does have some hints of green in it but it kinda adjusts its colour to the lighting and to what you are wearing with it


----------



## demicouture

there is a stunning military coming out for PreFall and a much brighter purple!!! !!!!


----------



## manke

demicouture said:


> there is a stunning military coming out for PreFall and a much brighter purple!!! !!!!



ooh, have you seen any pics? could you describe? i have a black leather medium ps1, and it's my most used bag (i feel shy carrying a balenciaga to work because i'm afraid someone will recognize it and say, "how much did that cost?!" but i don't think most people recognize a ps1, so i carry it more) right now. i was just thinking to myself last night that i would love a purple ps1 (but i can't afford the python one), so i'm excited for pre-fall.


----------



## courty

midnightrunner said:


> I think i'll do the same, have considered so many other colors but I always return to the black one. I'm thinking of getting the miu miu bow in sughero so that will be my unique color (non-black bag)



wow congrats! i've visited the black PS1 in the ny barney's many times  every time i'm there i must spend 20 minutes just staring at the PS1s, lol. 

i've been thinking of what color i'd get as well, and i always come to the conclusion that for that amount of money, it's best to get a color that'll stand the test of time, and not get dirty. so i think the classic black is a great choice!


----------



## audreylita

I got my second PS1 today at Barneys in NY.  It's the large size in yellow suede.  The yellow is much softer in the suede than the leather.  I wanted brown but they don't know if they're getting any more in so this seemed like a much more fun second choice.  I will post photos as soon as I put fresh batteries in the digital.


----------



## willowsmom

I received a very gently pre-loved small PS1 in midnight this week and it is fast becoming my favorite bag!  It holds a ton without looking bulky and it has some of the best leather ever - so soft!  It also seems to be very durable - though it's not a new bag, it's still flawless.


----------



## ap.

PS1 has serious quality issues.  I've had my large PS1 for less than 1 year.  In the first 3 months, the clasp has broken (fixed by Proenza Schouler).  Now 6 months later, I find the lining has detached!  It didn't rip; it detached from the seams.  

It's ridiculous that a bag that costs this much literally falls apart in less than a year.  I know PS serviced the broken clasp, but I don't want to keep sending the bag in for repair every 6 months.  

The bag is functional, but I'm seriously disappointed with it's construction.


----------



## parrotface

I'm contemplating this bag in smoke, and am wondering if the bag scratches very easily. I'm kind of picky about this, so if I'm wondering if this isn't the best color for me after all. Of course, I'd love to hear more from others about the scratchability factor of all of the colors. Thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My midnight from first season has no scratches at all.


----------



## demicouture

my smoke was very prone to scratches. i think it is like that on all smoke but honestly, it just gets better and better the more battered it looks!!
the black on the other hand is totally (or looks totally) scratch free. the leather has some sort of light "glazing" layer. personally i wish it would get the "used look" quicker though. i love this bag to look like i've had it forever


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi all, I finally got my 1st midnight medium PS1 from Kirna Zabete. I really like the bag, the only problem is as I took the bag out for the 1st time, I saw these 3 leather "splits" or "cracks" on the top handle. I think they are caused by the stitches on the very thick part of the leather, is this pretty common on your PS1? I really love the bag and everything else is perfect, even the overall leather is very good (since I specifically emailed Kirna Zabete and asked them to send me one without any scratches). Would you be ok with this and keep the bag?


----------



## demicouture

hikaru,
CONGRATS!!!
i honestly barely see the lines and would personally keep the bag. the PS1 is bound to have slight 'damages' if i may say so as it is ultra sensitive and it is impossible to keep it in pristine condition even after holding it the first time.
just enjoy it!!!


----------



## mochiblure

This Medium Python PS1 in Sea Blue at Barneys is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## somegirlswander

What color exactly is this medium? Net-a-Porter only calls it "brown-polished leather."


----------



## audreylita

somegirlswander said:


> What color exactly is this medium? Net-a-Porter only calls it "brown-polished leather."


 Looks like Tobacco.


----------



## adeener

I love the PS1 bag!!! I first saw it at Barneys and fell in love with it immediately. I'm surprised to hear about the quality issues since it's such an expensive bag. Good thing I didn't buy it.


----------



## khazkhaz

I love my PS1 too. It's quite expensive for a brand new to bags. I've only used it four times in the 7 weeks I've had it. I'm afraid to use it as an everyday bag coz I noticed that it scratches easily. Also, the clasp on mine wiggles a little. But I still love my PS1, I have the midnight blue colour.


----------



## k*d

Random public service announcement:  please be aware that my photos were stolen and used in this auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170450783686

You will NOT receive the bag pictured if you buy it.  I've already reported it to Ebay.


----------



## gucci fan

^unreal!  I feel sorry for the poor soul that purchases that bag thinking they are getting your beautiful bag.


----------



## k*d

^That would've been bad, but good thing Ebay pulled the auction!


----------



## trinitysisu

Hi... does anyone know where i can find med midnight blue ps1 bag? I checked both kb and barneys.com and found no trace of it. Plz let me know. TIA!!


----------



## leighwhit25

medium blue ps1: you can order it directly from proenza schouler but they have a no return policy


----------



## BagLover21

k*d said:


> Random public service announcement: please be aware that my photos were stolen and used in this auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170450783686
> 
> You will NOT receive the bag pictured if you buy it. I've already reported it to Ebay.


 
hey there, what color was your bag? was it a large? scary b/c i think i looked at this bag! people are unbelievable!


----------



## cuir_observer

sw0pp said:


> Has anyone seen the Aqua in real? On Kirnazabete it looks really bright, on pics from demicouture and Sien Antwerp it's more greenish, a bit darker and duller.
> 
> Here is a comparison pic I put together.



I've been so out of the purse loop since I started attending grad school. I was at Barneys NY last weekend when I saw TONS of PS1 bags. Gosh, I nearly died in purse heaven . My favorite was this turquoise, it was this deep turquoise, not quite faded as in the pictures you've posted above... but my computer screen could be a little off. I believe it was the aqua, since I didn't see any other bags along the same color.


----------



## sstock62

love this bag


----------



## sonya

mochiblure said:


> this medium python ps1 in sea blue at barneys is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## audreylita

mlertpac said:


> I've been so out of the purse loop since I started attending grad school. I was at Barneys NY last weekend when I saw TONS of PS1 bags. Gosh, I nearly died in purse heaven . My favorite was this turquoise, it was this deep turquoise, not quite faded as in the pictures you've posted above... but my computer screen could be a little off. I believe it was the aqua, since I didn't see any other bags along the same color.


 
I saw three different blues at Barneys NY.  Don't know the names of the colors but I will ask next time I'm there.  A lot of designers are making electric blue color bags this season and they all look great!


----------



## devilzwind

i saw the medium PS1 in black leather and it was gorgeous, but the buckle was so fiddly! for that price i'm not sure i want to struggle with that buckle every time i use the bag...


----------



## demicouture

in terms of blue there are 2 variations of turquoise. the aqua and the sea blue. personally the aqua is the one you should go for if you like a true rich turquoise 

i still dont know which one i want next but the moss is out and now ive seen it i really NEED it!


----------



## alouette

trinitysisu said:


> Hi... does anyone know where i can find med midnight blue ps1 bag? I checked both kb and barneys.com and found no trace of it. Plz let me know. TIA!!


 
Barneys in Scottsdale, AZ had both sizes when I went today.


----------



## audreylita

devilzwind said:


> i saw the medium PS1 in black leather and it was gorgeous, but the buckle was so fiddly! for that price i'm not sure i want to struggle with that buckle every time i use the bag...


 
I struggled with the buckle on the medium PS1 in black leather as well but bought it anyway.  I figured it out after a few days and now open and close it easily.  It works perfectly and cannot open unless I do it, I find it to be a good sturdy lock.


----------



## k*d

BagLover21 said:


> hey there, what color was your bag? was it a large? scary b/c i think i looked at this bag! people are unbelievable!



It was the medium in smoke.


----------



## inaonoson

Does anyone know how the yellow looks like IRL?? Is it more of mustard? I would really appreciate modelling pics! TIA!


----------



## manke

^yellow suede is mustardy. yellow leather is like a bright, clear yellow (not mustard/dark but also not neon). hope that helps a little.


----------



## inaonoson

Thanks for the heads up! I thought they had yellow in leather


----------



## audreylita

inaonoson said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I thought they had yellow in leather


 
They do have the yellow in leather and it is very bright.  I have it in suede which is quite a bit softer and not as loud.  I would have preferred leather but will definitely get more use out of the suede because the color will match almost anything.


----------



## inaonoson

^ Thanks so much for the info! I was already going to purchase the yellow leather from lvr. But since you said its very bright, I might have to reconsider? :S


----------



## Blueberry

Thats a gorgeous python sea bass, I'm gonna sleep with that picture on my mind. *torture*

Has anyone see the new Mini Messenger PS1 in real life ? I found it in Barney's website. The brown looks more appealing to me. The sizes appear to be similar to the normal PS1 except for the shoulder strap =/


----------



## audreylita

inaonoson said:


> ^ Thanks so much for the info! I was already going to purchase the yellow leather from lvr. But since you said its very bright, I might have to reconsider? :S


 
The Barneys website has both the yellow leather and suede bags on their site right now.  Good time to check it out so you can decide what you like!


----------



## FendiBagLady

So glad I found this thread!  I just bought the medium  black leather PS1 at Barney's.  I love it but am conflicted (there is another bag, more pricey, that I was deciding between).  Anyway, I would love to hear about people's experiences with this bag - is it made well?  Does it hold up well over time?  How does the leather wear?  

Thanks!


----------



## TURIONTO

*Has anyone ordered PS1 bag from proenzaschouler.com?
I don't know what else they gave you beside bag. Box? Price tag? Receipt?

Thank YOU *


----------



## audreylita

FendiBagLady said:


> So glad I found this thread! I just bought the medium black leather PS1 at Barney's. I love it but am conflicted (there is another bag, more pricey, that I was deciding between). Anyway, I would love to hear about people's experiences with this bag - is it made well? Does it hold up well over time? How does the leather wear?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I bought the exact bag from Barneys a couple of months ago.  Some of the black paint has chipped off the black clasp, not a lot and nothing anyone could see but it bothers me enough that I'm going to see if they can fix it.  I'll keep you scooped on the outcome.  Either way, I am not giving up this bag, it is a perfect size and so light and just so practical.


----------



## FendiBagLady

thanks, *audreylita*.  Do you have the medium or large?  I bought the medium because I thought the large looked too brief-case like on me...I haven't used it yet as I wanted some feedback on the quality.  I am hoping the medium is large enough for everyday use?

ETA: I noticed someone (sorry I cannot remember who) had posted that the leather on the handles on this bag had cracked.  Have others experienced this?  I'm a little obsessive about keeping my bags in good condition...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mine has cracked a little bit on the sides on the handles, the edges you know. Not much, but I'm trying not to use the handles too much, since I wanna keep it in good condition.


----------



## Daisymae

Hi Everyone!!! Been drooling over the PS1 bags over here   Does anyone know if the sage color at LVR is he same as moss?? Their color names seem to differ from the ones in the US? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## audreylita

FendiBagLady said:


> thanks, *audreylita*. Do you have the medium or large? I bought the medium because I thought the large looked too brief-case like on me...I haven't used it yet as I wanted some feedback on the quality. I am hoping the medium is large enough for everyday use?
> 
> ETA: I noticed someone (sorry I cannot remember who) had posted that the leather on the handles on this bag had cracked. Have others experienced this? I'm a little obsessive about keeping my bags in good condition...


 
I have the black leather in medium and no cracks anywhere on the bag, handles, anywhere.  I think quality has improved recently.  I bought a yellow suede in the large size only because they didn't have it in the medium.  But the lighter color works for the larger bag whereas a dark color in a large bag just looks bigger.  I haven't used the yellow yet since it's still been too cold outside.  I don't want to wear it with a big heavy coat.  I did call Barneys today and the girl said to just bring it my black bag and talk to the manager about what to do.  Barneys is really good so I'm not really worried about a bad result.  I am so loving this PS1, haven't loved a bag this much in a long time!


----------



## FendiBagLady

> I have the black leather in medium and no cracks anywhere on the bag, handles, anywhere. I think quality has improved recently. I bought a yellow suede in the large size only because they didn't have it in the medium. But the lighter color works for the larger bag whereas a dark color in a large bag just looks bigger. I haven't used the yellow yet since it's still been too cold outside. I don't want to wear it with a big heavy coat. I did call Barneys today and the girl said to just bring it my black bag and talk to the manager about what to do. Barneys is really good so I'm not really worried about a bad result. I am so loving this PS1, haven't loved a bag this much in a long time!



Thank you!  So I guess your feeling is that the medium is large enough for work?   

I am agonizing way too much over this decision, LOL!


----------



## audreylita

FendiBagLady said:


> Thank you! So I guess your feeling is that the medium is large enough for work?
> 
> I am agonizing way too much over this decision, LOL!


 
Depends on what you need for work and if you're carrying a change of shoes which is so common in this city.


----------



## FendiBagLady

Yes, I always carry a change of shoes, LOL!  Too hard to get to the subway in 4 inch heels.  I also carry my suit to work, which usually entails another bag...I bring a book, water, makeup case, and the usual cell phone, wallet and keys...I guess I should go try on the larger size.


----------



## TURIONTO

I just got the large one from _proenzaschouler.com_, and I totally love it!


----------



## justwatchin

^^Love it! Is the clasp like a gunmetal or a coated black?


----------



## Blueberry

TURIONTO said:


> I just got the large one from _proenzaschouler.com_, and I totally love it!



Congratulations


----------



## FendiBagLady

TURIONTO said:


> I just got the large one from _proenzaschouler.com_, and I totally love it!



I like the large one!  It seems more practical for every day.  My original fear with the large was that it would look too much like a briefcase.

Just to clarify:  the medium on the Barney's website is actually, acc to the salesperson at Barney's (Manny, he is awesome, I highly recommend asking for him), is small.  The large is medium.  This caused me a great deal of confusion.  So the one I have, called "medium" on the site ($1595) is really "small" and the one I want to exchange it for is "medium", with the "large" on the site being, acc to the salespeople, extra large.


----------



## TURIONTO

FendiBagLady said:


> I like the large one!  It seems more practical for every day.  My original fear with the large was that it would look too much like a briefcase.
> 
> Just to clarify:  the medium on the Barney's website is actually, acc to the salesperson at Barney's (Manny, he is awesome, I highly recommend asking for him), is small.  The large is medium.  This caused me a great deal of confusion.  So the one I have, called "medium" on the site ($1595) is really "small" and the one I want to exchange it for is "medium", with the "large" on the site being, acc to the salespeople, extra large.




When you carry large one with stuff in it, it won't look too briefcase at all


----------



## TURIONTO

justwatchin said:


> ^^Love it! Is the clasp like a gunmetal or a coated black?




I think it's coated black.


----------



## FendiBagLady

TURIONTO said:


> When you carry large one with stuff in it, it won't look too briefcase at all



Yeah, that makes sense...I want it to look slouchier.  I hate briefcases...

The other bag I am DYING for is the Jumbo Chanel.  I narrowed it down to PS1 or the Jumbo.  (I have other Chanels).   I am thinking I will exchange the small (or medium) ps1 for the large and save up for the Jumbo, as I have asked people in the Chanel thread and the consensus seems to be that the Jumbo is an amazing bag but not as good for every day use...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took my large Midnight out today!


----------



## audreylita

FendiBagLady said:


> Yeah, that makes sense...I want it to look slouchier. I hate briefcases...
> 
> The other bag I am DYING for is the Jumbo Chanel. I narrowed it down to PS1 or the Jumbo. (I have other Chanels). I am thinking I will exchange the small (or medium) ps1 for the large and save up for the Jumbo, as I have asked people in the Chanel thread and the consensus seems to be that the Jumbo is an amazing bag but not as good for every day use...


 
Jumbo Chanel's are arriving in the store as we speak, spring summer stock is flowing into the boutique.  But that size will more equate with the medium PS1.  I think you'd be best in the large size but they do sell fast so you might want to buy one and play with it at home to decide.  You can always return it.  They do seem to sell pretty quickly so that may be a good option for you.


----------



## FendiBagLady

audreylita said:


> Jumbo Chanel's are arriving in the store as we speak, spring summer stock is flowing into the boutique.  But that size will more equate with the medium PS1.  I think you'd be best in the large size but they do sell fast so you might want to buy one and play with it at home to decide.  You can always return it.  They do seem to sell pretty quickly so that may be a good option for you.



Yes, I agree that makes the most sense.  I was going to go to Barney's today and exchange the medium for the large but the weather here was SO bad I hardly left the apartment...Hopefully the SA can hold it for me till tomorrow or Monday.

I wish I could get both the PS1 and the Jumbo.  That would be heavenly!


----------



## FendiBagLady

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my large Midnight out today!



It looks amazing!  Your outfit is fabulous - I love the jacket and the shoes!


----------



## drel39

*caroulemapolen*-
SHUT.UP. I LOVE your bag. And you look fabulous! So drooling...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

FendiBagLady: Thank you so much, I'm glad you like it  It could maybe give you an idea about the large size too  I wouldn't be happy with anything smaller than large. 

Drel39: THANKS! That's so sweet of you.


----------



## audreylita

FendiBagLady said:


> Yes, I agree that makes the most sense. I was going to go to Barney's today and exchange the medium for the large but the weather here was SO bad I hardly left the apartment...Hopefully the SA can hold it for me till tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> I wish I could get both the PS1 and the Jumbo. That would be heavenly!


 
I'm in NY too.  Still partially submerged.  I'll be hitting Barneys and the like tomorrow.


----------



## FendiBagLady

Me too!  I had to call Manny (the SA, ask for him he's marvelous!) and he was kind enough to hold the large for me till tomorrow.  I barely left the house today except for the gym, been holed up watching some great old movies...


----------



## FendiBagLady

caroulemapoulen said:


> FendiBagLady: Thank you so much, I'm glad you like it  It could maybe give you an idea about the large size too  I wouldn't be happy with anything smaller than large.
> 
> Drel39: THANKS! That's so sweet of you.



You have a really fabulous sense of style.  Do you work in the fashion industry?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Do we think this one is good enough? I'm a bit in doubt I must say...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...62&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## caroulemapoulen

FendiBagLady said:


> You have a really fabulous sense of style.  Do you work in the fashion industry?



Thank you   No, I don't. I'm studying sociology, I'm getting my BA this summer. All the 'fashion' I do is my blog. :shame:


----------



## Elliespurse

caroulemapoulen said:


> Do we think this one is good enough? I'm a bit in doubt I must say...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...62&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182



I would say no.


----------



## KittyKat65

caroulemapoulen said:


> Do we think this one is good enough? I'm a bit in doubt I must say...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...62&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182


That looks fake to me.  The lining is weird (the design is too bright) and the typeface on the name is too big and the spacing is wrong and the shape of the inside piece of leather with the magnetic stud is wrong.  Also, who loses a shoulder strap on a python bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Perhaps the shoulder strap looked funny with shiny silver hardware on a black phyton PS1?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Yes, right? I thought so too. It both looked too good to be true, and the bag was a bit off to me. Isn't the hardware always black on the black python?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes, black hardware.


----------



## bedhead

^^ I have a black python bag, and the hardware on mine is black. Barneys site shows the same. I have never seen an authentic black python PS1 with any other color hardware. (Some of the other python colors/finishes have brass hardware, though, but not this color/finish.)


----------



## Elliespurse

^I also have black python PS1 pics from a year ago when I nearly got one and they are the same as the ones sold now.


----------



## audreylita

I blew through Barneys on Madison without time to play but saw a huge selection of PS1's in a myriad of colors, sizes and materials.  They must have just gotten a shipment in.  I'm going back on Thursday and will take time to peruse because what I saw looked like a gorgeous bouquet flowers, except it was PS1 heaven.  They looked awesome!


----------



## dbaby

The Barney's on Madison was busy with people trying on/gawking at PS1s on Sunday. They're moving quite fast! I was there with my cousin who was buying the medium in smoke.


----------



## demicouture

cant believe that python sold for 1500 !!! for a fake !!! poor buyer


----------



## Elliespurse

^This is soo heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

:weird:   :wondering :cry:


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I'm hoping to purchase this bag in a few months. It's beautiful all around, but it's the compartments and multiple zippered pockets that really attracts me. My current bag is pretty much a black hole! Things go in and I can never find them again...


----------



## demicouture

pinkham
that is THE main reason i use mine every day... all my other bags are just a mess in the inside this one is so well organised


----------



## audreylita

I took my medium black leather PS1 into Barneys today to ask about the chipped black lacquer on the latch.  They couldn't have been more gracious.  I was given a choice of what I wanted to do.  So we initally agreed to send it downtown to Proenza for repair and if they had a latch in stock it would be a 2 day repair.  If they had to order it the wait would have been 2 weeks.  I looked around at all the inventory and the black bags seemed to be the only ones with black lacquered latches, all the others were just the gun metal.  So I opted to return the bag and upgraded to a larger size in the dark gray anthracite suede.  I was really afraid the lacquer would have chipped off again.  But Barneys was great and I'm happy with my new bag.  It will get its maiden voyage tomorrow.


----------



## mochiblure

^^ Dark gray anthracite suede sounds delicious -- I don't think I've ever seen a PS1 in this color, would be great if you could share some pix! Also good to hear about Barneys' customer service; enjoy your new bag!


----------



## youllfindtheway

Hey guys, do you think a large PS1 is too small for a guy or should I get a XL one? I'm 5'6 btw 

Also, what's your thoughts on this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150425028895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks. Xx


----------



## caroulemapoulen

The backpocket needs to have a zipperclosure, if it isn't the xtra large. So either seller got the sizing wrong, you could compare the measurements with the measurements on Barneys.com, or it must be fake. (if it has the measurements of the large, then it's fake)


----------



## youllfindtheway

I've checked Barneys:

The large one is  10.5" x 13.5" x 4.5"
The XL one is     17" x 14" x 5"

But on Proenza Schouler's website:

The large one is  14" x 5" x 11"

That is so weird! And the measurements of the ebay one don't fit both ( 16" x 12" x 5" )


----------



## Cilifene

I've had my black medium in 6 month now - It's my ABSOLUTE ALL TIME faw bag!!! I LOVE this style!! I can't find anything negative on it! 
Just bought one more. Smoke medium.


----------



## FendiBagLady

Cilifene said:


> I've had my black medium in 6 month now - It's my ABSOLUTE ALL TIME faw bag!!! I LOVE this style!! I can't find anything negative on it!
> Just bought one more. Smoke medium.



OMG that is delicious.  I have the black medium but now I am adding the smoke to my wishlist.

Did you get it at Barney's?  I didn't see that color there...


----------



## Cilifene

^^^^ Thank you! - I'm in Denmark ..got it here in Copenhagen.


----------



## FendiBagLady

Cilifene said:


> ^^^^ Thank you! - I'm in Denmark ..got it here in Copenhagen.



I've always wanted to go there!  Even more reason for me to travel to Copenhagen


----------



## audreylita

FendiBagLady said:


> OMG that is delicious. I have the black medium but now I am adding the smoke to my wishlist.
> 
> Did you get it at Barney's? I didn't see that color there...


 
Yes it was locked up in one of the glass cases.


----------



## audreylita

mochiblure said:


> ^^ Dark gray anthracite suede sounds delicious -- I don't think I've ever seen a PS1 in this color, would be great if you could share some pix! Also good to hear about Barneys' customer service; enjoy your new bag!


 
I promise to put up some pics when I get back from my trip.


----------



## FendiBagLady

Barney's has the best customer service.  Manny rocks! I cannot recommend him highly enough.

*audreylita*, is that a shih tzu?  Such great dogs.  I  have a lhasa myself.


----------



## bedhead

FendiBagLady said:


> OMG that is delicious.  I have the black medium but now I am adding the smoke to my wishlist.
> 
> Did you get it at Barney's?  I didn't see that color there...



Barney's has carried smoke in the past but they usually sell out of it. Kirna Zabete in SoHo sometimes has it too. There is a shop in Brooklyn called Zoe that has the smoke right now - I just saw it as I passed by there the other day. It's on Washington Street in DUMBO. (Since you're in NYC too and like the smoke I thought I'd mention it!)


----------



## FendiBagLady

Okay, so just as I had decided to keep the black medium leather PS1 I discovered that the threading was coming undone in the front.  Here's a picture.  Wondering if I should trek back over to Barney's to exchange it or if I am being too picky...

 it's hard to see bc my camera phone sucks...


----------



## demicouture

congrats on the new bags!!!!
fendibaglady, if it is really bad then i would return it. so basically if it bothers you a lot it is better to get it fixed sooner rather than later


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*FendiBagLady*: I would exchange it, eventhough I can't see your picture that well. I wouldn't compromise when it's such a expensive bag.

Here's my large midnight together with my other bags:


----------



## FendiBagLady

Ladies, thank you for the advice. I will stop by Barney's today.  I feel badly to be picky but I want the bag to be in great condition when I first buy it.  I will say, I LOVE the 
PS1.  It has grown on my more and more in the past week since I bought it and tried it on with different outfits.  It's so simple and understated and chic.

I love this forum!  Most of my friends just don't get the handbag love and I have to pretend that my bags cost way less than they do, or that I bought them years ago, on sale, or at less expensive stores...It's wonderful to have people to ask without feeling guilty!

*caroulemapoulen*, that midnight is GORGEOUS.


----------



## audreylita

My new large gray suede PS1 got its maiden voyage yesterday.  It replaced the medium black leather I returned to Barneys.  I was really afraid this size would look too big or brief casey but I actually like it BETTER than the medium size, it just seems to have more personality and really doesn't appear that large on my shoulder, especially with all the humongous bags people are carrying these days (me included).  This suede will definitely be more durable than the leather, its got some guts to it.  However, it is heavier than the leather.    My shoulder started to ache after awhile so I kept switching it back and forth from my hand to the crook of my arm like you'd carry a Birkin.  That way was OK and it actually looks more stylish on my arm.  So I'm both sad that it's heavier than the other one but happy because I like the look better AND it has way more space inside.


----------



## youllfindtheway

caroulemapoulen: what a fab collection! And midnight PS1 is so gorgeous omg. That's one of my most fav PS1 colors. Im tempted to get the Chocolate suede one but I'm so scared of spilling some of drinks on it and can never get rid of (what happens quite often to my suede shoes)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much! I never bring my PS1 when I go out, but I totally understand your concerns. I'm considering getting the tobacco suede, so I would have to be very careful with that one too.


----------



## KittyKat65

I had the Tobacco Suede in Large a year ago and sold it after only a couple of months because every small mark showed up on it.  It looked kind of dirty even though it wasn't.  I baby my bags, but felt the suede picked up dust and just looked kind of dingy pretty quickly.


----------



## olialm1

*caroul* what is the name/style of that givenchy bag? Your collection is great.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

KittyKat: Thanks! That's great to know! I will hunt the smoke instead then.

Olialm1: It's the Nightingale in the Maxi size and thank you


----------



## FendiBagLady

Just an FYI for everyone, I saw the large in brown leather at Intermix today...GORGEOUS color, I hadn't noticed it being at Barney's...


----------



## schwarz

it seems like the python ps1 that you were talking about before has been re-listed. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...438075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
Can anyone confirm it's fake?

Someone was asking about the XL for a man, I have the XL and am 5.5, I think it would be fine. It's actually quite big for a woman.


----------



## Elliespurse

schwarz said:


> it seems like the python ps1 that you were talking about before has been re-listed. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...438075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> Can anyone confirm it's fake?



There's now a thread on this item at Authenticate this.. forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-proenza-ps1-python-571410.html


----------



## schwarz

ok thanks! seem to be only fake ps1 on ebay, what a shame


----------



## youllfindtheway

schwarz said:


> it seems like the python ps1 that you were talking about before has been re-listed. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...438075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> Can anyone confirm it's fake?
> 
> Someone was asking about the XL for a man, I have the XL and am 5.5, I think it would be fine. It's actually quite big for a woman.



Thank you so much for the input, I'm gonna get one soon, I'm dying for a new bag for everyday use.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I already reported it this time, yesterday, so I hope it will get closed soon!!


----------



## ShoeLover

PS1s are now available at la garconne!
They have several colors
medium: black and brown
large: midnight blue, smoke and moss.


----------



## seventwentynine

Has anyone seen the brown leather PS1 in the large size?  I like the color but I think it could look like luggage.


----------



## joa1004

Have been here for so long but this is my first time posting. I already have the Mulberry Alexa in Oak but I just couldn't resist the PS1 so finally went out and got it! Adore both of them 

had a hard time deciding between this and the sea blue. I was originally gonna get the black one but then it looked a bit too masculine to me (although i dress mostly on the "tough girl"/rocknroll side but still...). Saw the brown one in large too and absolutely loved it. If I hadn't got the Alexa already, I probably would get the brown one in large.


----------



## youllfindtheway

Question: What is the common size of fake PS1. I've heard that there aren't any XL knock-offs yet, is that true?


----------



## joa1004

seventwentynine said:


> Has anyone seen the brown leather PS1 in the large size?  I like the color but I think it could look like luggage.



Just saw the brown one in large size. It is absolutely gorgeous! The color is not as dark as the Mulberry Alexa and the leather looked light enough so it does not feel like luggage at all! So temped to get one but already have too many brown bags so I opted for the yellow PS1 in medium. The brown one, to me, is actually the one color which looks soooo much better in large than in medium. 

The black one in large size, on the other hand, does look a bit like a brief case/laptop bag IMO, especially when I wear it on the shoulder (maybe that's becuz I'm too small at 5'3). It still looked quite fab/edgy when I carry it in hand tho


----------



## Elliespurse

^*joa1004* Wow!! Congrats on your yellow PS1!! It's really beautiful!!


----------



## youllfindtheway

caroulemapoulen said:


> The backpocket needs to have a zipperclosure, if it isn't the xtra large. So either seller got the sizing wrong, you could compare the measurements with the measurements on Barneys.com, or it must be fake. (if it has the measurements of the large, then it's fake)



It's a Extra large finally, I asked her and maybe she measured it different way. IDK


----------



## Luxx

*joa1004*, I love love love your yellow PS1. Would you say that it goes with a lot of things? I'm having trouble deciding between the yellow PS1 and that moss green color. I really love the yellow but worry I might not have much in my closet that goes with it. Would you say it goes with a lot of things? I have to make my choice by Friday, I'm so excited


----------



## purseprincess32

Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## joa1004

Thanks Elliespurse and purseprincess32 



Luxx said:


> *joa1004*, I love love love your yellow PS1. Would you say that it goes with a lot of things? I'm having trouble deciding between the yellow PS1 and that moss green color. I really love the yellow but worry I might not have much in my closet that goes with it. Would you say it goes with a lot of things? I have to make my choice by Friday, I'm so excited


I was actually thinking about the same thing and so torned between the sea blue and yellow (and the moss... and the black... and the brown... ). Then I realized that I have mostly black, grey, navy, white in my closet so I'd be fine with really any one of them. If your outfits go with a brown/oak bag, it should go just as fine with the yellow. So what worried me more was actually the style of clothes instead of the color. The moss is great on almost everything/every occasion, be it casual or work or a night out. Yellow is more casual/summery IMO. I'm not carrying my PS1 to work and I wanted a poppy color so that's why I ended up getting the yellow 

Just that I do have a lot clothes with prints, checkers, houndstooth... I think the yellow would look a bit too busy with those since its such a poppy color...


----------



## demicouture

joa, congrats on the new YELLOW! it looks so good


----------



## krisalyn

has anyone successfully knotted the bag strap?

I got mine unknotted and want to knot it back, not but sure how.


----------



## drel39

i've been on a bag ban for almost 1 year now, but have to say the PS1 is so tempting me to break it. was at barneys today and saw the smoke, turquoise and midnight in large and the tan/brown in extra large. sooo beautiful and sooo tempted to go back and get one! wanted a black messenger type bag for awhile, but i really like the contrasting clasp closure on the other non black colors better. i'm trying to decide between smoke and midnight. i "deserve" it for being so good, right?


----------



## tbestes

^
I got the smoke a couple of weeks ago, and it's very versatile. A nice contrast to a black clothing, and it almost takes on a taupe hue against brown clothing. I don't want to tempt you if you're on a ban, but...


----------



## drel39

tbestes, tempt away..  any problem with color transfer with dark jeans on the smoke?


----------



## tbestes

drel39 said:


> tbestes, tempt away..  any problem with color transfer with dark jeans on the smoke?



I haven't noticed anything, and I toted it around on several all-day outings last week (vacay) with jeans on. No problems. It really is a great bag!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Krialyn: I did it yes. But I 'un-knotted' it again, that's not even a word I'm sure. I didn't like it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I reported you.


----------



## circoit

I need to stay away from this thread. I can't believe I am actually considering spending $2000 on just one bag. I love the looks of the PS1, I have been in love form the moment I  first saw a picture of it. But, I have no chance of being able to play with one in real life - which would be ideal.
So, can ya'll answer a few questions for me? How heavy/light is the large in the leather? In terms of comparing it to Rebecca Minkoff or Balenciaga (which are brands I am most familiar with). I hate heavy bags - I won't ever own a giant hardware Balenciaga because of their weight. Is the front clasp or flap fiddley? Is the bag a pain to get stuff in and out of?


----------



## tbestes

I find the bag to be lightweight, and easy to get in and out of after you master the clasp. Definitely can do it one-handed while the bag stays on the shoulder. I used it on vacation last week and it was wonderful! Plenty of room for whatever I picked up along the way, but never looked overstuffed. Why not buy one from a retailer with a good return policy so you aren't taking any risks?


----------



## circoit

^^Thanks! Any recommendations? Is Lagarconne any good? I like how they have online purchasing and they do have a good selection ATM. I need a place that will refund the money rather than just offer credit.


----------



## tbestes

I've only purchased from the Barneys NY website and directly from Proenza Schouler's website. Not sure of the policies at either place.


----------



## circoit

One last question - is the strap on the large size long enough to wear messenger style?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I can wear my large cross body, yes.


----------



## dbaby

circoit said:


> ^^Thanks! Any recommendations? Is Lagarconne any good? I like how they have online purchasing and they do have a good selection ATM. I need a place that will refund the money rather than just offer credit.


 
La Garconne is a great website. I do recommend purchasing from them. It's free shipping and they don't charge tax, which is a plus. I'm not familiar with their return policy, but they're a great retailer!


----------



## youllfindtheway

^i wish they carry the extra large. Has anyone purchased from Proenza Schouler's website?


----------



## tbestes

youllfindtheway said:


> ^i wish they carry the extra large. Has anyone purchased from Proenza Schouler's website?



I did. I bought my large PS1 brown there. No problems, and quick shipping.


----------



## Luxx

I just got my PS1 and I love it so much already (I already want another one :ninja it is really a well designed and useful bag.


----------



## chanel123

Hi Everyone, I was looking at the zoom in photo of the top handle, it's held onto the top of the bag on the strap with just 4 very little metal studs, is it strong enough to hold any weights? I tend to fit a lot of stuff in my bags, sometimes could be a lil heavy, especially I am interested in buying the new XLarge size so I can fit my laptop into it. I am just worry those 4 little metal studs on the top strap won't be able to hold much weights.  can anyone of you who ownes the PS1 share with your experience and opinion about this issue? also can the strap be wear across the body? or too short?

thanks girls!


----------



## chanel123

caroulemapoulen said:


> Congrats Chris! Very fast shipping!
> 
> I had mine with me today:


 

Congrats!!! your bag is fabulous!! what size is it? medium or Large? can you let me know? because I am thinking about buying one,too. thanks!


----------



## chanel123

Cilifene said:


> Modeling pics - I'm 5'5"


 
you are one STYLISH lady!!! congrats on your fabulous bag!!! I am just worry about the hardware, since I've seen so many people here that their PS1 clasp closure broke. how about the top handle? is it secure?


----------



## Elliespurse

Luxx said:


> I just got my PS1 and I love it so much already (I already want another one :ninja it is really a well designed and useful bag.



 Love your new PS1!! Congrats!!


----------



## youllfindtheway

it's a disastuhh.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

chanel123 said:


> Congrats!!! your bag is fabulous!! what size is it? medium or Large? can you let me know? because I am thinking about buying one,too. thanks!



Mine is a large  And thank you 



chanel123 said:


> you are one STYLISH lady!!! congrats on your fabulous bag!!! I am just worry about the hardware, since I've seen so many people here that their PS1 clasp closure broke. how about the top handle? is it secure?



I never experienced any troubles with the tophandles. I carry my MacBook Air with me from time to time, and occasionally a book too. No problem. But when I do, I use the shoulderstrap actually.


----------



## KittyKat65

Wow!  That is one of the ugliest bags I have ever seen!  Where did you find that?  It's fake, right?  Right?!



youllfindtheway said:


> it's a disastuhh.


----------



## seventwentynine

I hope it's fake.


----------



## raj

I don't think that's a fake...I think I've seen a picture of Lauren Santo Domingo carrying it.


----------



## audreylita

Large smoke in suede, large mustard in suede, and a chartreuse leather wallet.


----------



## Elliespurse

*audreylita* - Congrats, I really love the color choice!


----------



## youllfindtheway

This is the sauce. They even spelled Schouler wrong.

P/S: I really wonder what the fakes look like in person. Are there any high quality PS1 knock-offs out there? The ones I see on iOffer are pretty ugly and noticeable. And seems like all of them are medium or large. I wonder if there is any extra large knock offs too so I'd be safe to buy an XL one on ebay.


----------



## dbaby

Here's the Vogue article about the mochila PS1 bag. I don't think it was mass-produced.


----------



## audreylita

Elliespurse said:


> *audreylita* - Congrats, I really love the color choice!


 
Thanks, I'm trying to break away from everything black and get some color in the closet.  These all look great ON black so I'm happy!


----------



## dbaby

I scored a really great deal today at the Barney's Outlet! I got the Pre-Fall 2009 PS1 Pochette in a quilted camel color. Marked down to $499 + 25% off + another 5% off for using my Barney's card!!  Sooo happy. Here's the picture from Style.com but it's not clear. I'll take pics later 
Pochette


----------



## deryad

^ wow that's a deal, congrats! which barney's outlet was that? can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## youllfindtheway

Do you guys think this is a fake? I didn't know it was relisted again and again


----------



## Elliespurse

youllfindtheway said:


> Do you guys think this is a fake? I didn't know it was relisted again and again



Do you have a pic showing the back of the bag?


----------



## youllfindtheway

Yes I do. It's an extra large so it doesn't have any zipper:


----------



## Elliespurse

youllfindtheway said:


> Yes I do. It's an extra large so it doesn't have any zipper:



Thank you for the pic, I'm sorry to say but this bag is not authentic imho.


----------



## Nat

youllfindtheway said:


> Do you guys think this is a fake? I didn't know it was relisted again and again



Hi, sorry to hear the bag is fake  For future reference, please post your authenticity questions in our Authenticate This forum. This is a general chat thread about Proenza Schouler.

Thanks!


----------



## youllfindtheway

Hi thanks for your input. But I honestly can't find the differences between this one and an authentic one. I found them identical. The only thing that put me off was it was relisted so many times.
Can you show me some tips to spot a fake PS1 so that I can point it out and return it to the seller?
Thank you so much.


----------



## Nat

Hi again, please start a new thread on this in our Authenticate This forum, here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/

Then you can discuss this further in that new thread


----------



## lmelanie

i had a dream that I woke up with a black python PS1...damn those dreams.


----------



## demicouture

i have been carrying my moss one and am loving it. it almost has the same effect as the smoke... not AS good though... but still a good colour for every day 

i know it does not belong here and i will look for the thread in the authentication section but i just wanted to add that i have a black XL in front of me and the only thing that is different are the inside screws (on either side) mine has one where the above has 3.


anyone recently bought a bright coloured one again? i think i will bring out my fuchsia soon again


----------



## sarah7487

Hi there,

Can this fit A4 files? It is a medium?



Luxx said:


> I just got my PS1 and I love it so much already (I already want another one :ninja it is really a well designed and useful bag.


----------



## FendiBagLady

audreylita said:


> Large smoke in suede, large mustard in suede, and a chartreuse leather wallet.



GORGEOUS.  

I am really enjoying my black medium so far.


----------



## illswagga

this bag looks insane but a bit on the expensive side. where are you ladies buying yours from? directly from proenza online store?


----------



## ehemelay

Question for anyone who owns Smoke:

How has the color held up to everyday wear?  I am debating between Smoke (love the contrast edging, overall color seems very functional) and Sea Blue (beautiful bright color, may not be as wearable for me in winter).

I am short (about 5'2" without heels), and I intend to purchase the large size, so I envision that the bag could brush up against jeans when carried over the shoulder.  Truthfully, I have never had an issue with color transfer on any of my bags, but I don't want this to be the first one.

Any input is appreciated - thank you ladies!!


----------



## Elliespurse

illswagga said:


> this bag looks insane but a bit on the expensive side. where are you ladies buying yours from? directly from proenza online store?



Hi, Barneys have a good selection. Here's a list of more online stores carrying Proenza Schouler:

www.barneys.com
www.kirnazabete.com
www.proenzaschouler.com
www.net-a-porter.com
www.thecorner.com
www.luisaviaroma.com
www.mytheresa.com
www.saks.com


----------



## tbestes

ehemelay said:


> Question for anyone who owns Smoke:
> 
> How has the color held up to everyday wear? I am debating between Smoke (love the contrast edging, overall color seems very functional) and Sea Blue (beautiful bright color, may not be as wearable for me in winter).
> 
> I am short (about 5'2" without heels), and I intend to purchase the large size, so I envision that the bag could brush up against jeans when carried over the shoulder. Truthfully, I have never had an issue with color transfer on any of my bags, but I don't want this to be the first one.
> 
> Any input is appreciated - thank you ladies!!


 
I've been carrying the smoke bag around for a few weeks - no problems with color transfer. You do have to be careful about water though - mine seems to spot in the rain and I have to use conditioner to mitigate.


----------



## sarah7487

Can the medium size hold A4?


----------



## Elliespurse

sarah7487 said:


> Can the medium size hold A4?



I don't have the medium myself but the height seems to be just a little too low.

From net-a-porter,
Width 13" / 32.5cm
Height 8" / 20cm
Depth 4" / 9cm
Handle Drop 3" / 7cm


----------



## sarah7487

Thanks so much!! i will have to get the large one



Elliespurse said:


> I don't have the medium myself but the height seems to be just a little too low.
> 
> From net-a-porter,
> Width 13" / 32.5cm
> Height 8" / 20cm
> Depth 4" / 9cm
> Handle Drop 3" / 7cm


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Large holds a MacBook Air without problems! Just to add some info!


----------



## devilzwind

sarah7487 said:


> Can the medium size hold A4?



i didn't attempt it, but i had the same thought when i saw it in-store and i concluded no


----------



## devilzwind

just wondering what color leighton meester is holding here?

http://www.images.coolspotters.com/...amson-spring-2009-rtw-tulip-skirt-gallery.jpg


----------



## k*d

^Leighton has the smoke.


----------



## ehemelay

tbestes said:


> I've been carrying the smoke bag around for a few weeks - no problems with color transfer. You do have to be careful about water though - mine seems to spot in the rain and I have to use conditioner to mitigate.


 

Thanks for the warning - I hadn't given rain exposure much thought.  I have a few lighter-colored Balenciagas and they have never spotted in the rain (although it's not as though I have carried them in a full-on storm scenario)... it just hadn't occurred to me that this one might.  The leather looks so dense and durable.

I am still leaning heavily toward the Smoke, but suppose I should make a decision quickly as they are likely to sell out soon.  As much as I am attracted to the Sea Blue, I know from prior experience that I never get as much use out of bright colors as I would like to.


----------



## youllfindtheway

demicouture said:


> i know it does not belong here and i will look for the thread in the authentication section but i just wanted to add that i have a black XL in front of me and the only thing that is different are the inside screws (on either side) mine has one where the above has 3.


Thank you so much for the inputs. I haven't notice the screws.


----------



## mingtze

My 2 cents of inputs:

I'm 5'4 with 120 lbs.  I purchased the medium first at the store as I was wearing tank and leggings on that day.  So the medium seems a good size.  But when I get home, the medium looks too little when I put on a jacket or with more relaxed clothes.  So I go back and exchange for the large one.


----------



## seventwentynine

Does anyone have the brown (cognac) color?  I just got one and am trying to figure out what to wear it with.  The brown is lighter than I expected.  I have to decide soon while I can still return it!


----------



## Elliespurse

ehemelay said:


> Thanks for the warning - I hadn't given rain exposure much thought.  I have a few lighter-colored Balenciagas and they have never spotted in the rain (although it's not as though I have carried them in a full-on storm scenario)... it just hadn't occurred to me that this one might.  The leather looks so dense and durable.
> 
> I am still leaning heavily toward the Smoke, but suppose I should make a decision quickly as they are likely to sell out soon.  As much as I am attracted to the Sea Blue, I know from prior experience that I never get as much use out of bright colors as I would like to.



I'm thinking it would be possible to use some rain&stain protection like Appe Gardé or Lovinmybags service for new bags.


----------



## ailoveresale

Am also loving this bag but having the "size" debate... If my favorite go-to-bags are my 30cm Birkin and a Balenciaga Part Time or City, would a large be better suited for me in terms of functionality?  I'm petite, 5'4" so size-wise I feel the medium will be more appropriate, but I'm worried it won't fit enough... Thoughts?


----------



## Elliespurse

The medium would hold less than Balenciaga City but more than Bal First. I think it depends how much you plan to carry in this bag..


----------



## MissFluffyCat

What an interesting thread - I saw a photo of this bag in Sea Blue and just adored it!  What does Sea Blue really look like, has anyone got one? 

Still I have to agree with previous posters - for a new brand, no matter how hot, this is a pricey bag.  For less than this I can get a Bal, which will hold its value better as well,   but, that Sea Blue....


----------



## seventwentynine

I am 5'4" and 130 pounds and I have the medium and think it's too small.  The large carries about as much as a Balenciaga City.  I think the PS1's "medium" and "large" designations are misnomers:  the medium is really a small and the large is really a medium.  Go for the large!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Oh my I love this bag


----------



## youllfindtheway

Has anyone notice the big difference between the prices from Proenza Schouler website and other online retailers? At least $200! It is sure a very pricey bag!

If any of you ever get tired of your XL black, please sell it to me so that I won't have to deal with knock-offs on ebay anymore haha.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^does Saks carry the PS1s at all?


----------



## thedseer

love this bag more and more - just wish the strap was longer. still thinking about getting one though &#8211; think it would help keep me super organized!


----------



## ehemelay

ailoveresale said:


> Am also loving this bag but having the "size" debate... If my favorite go-to-bags are my 30cm Birkin and a Balenciaga Part Time or City, would a large be better suited for me in terms of functionality? I'm petite, 5'4" so size-wise I feel the medium will be more appropriate, but I'm worried it won't fit enough... Thoughts?


 

I'm 5'2" and I'm ordering the Large size.  I also carry a City frequently, and the Medium PS1 is slightly smaller.  I don't worry about the proportion being too big...and I definitely don't want to end up with a bag too small to carry my every day items!!


----------



## tbestes

ehemelay said:


> Thanks for the warning - I hadn't given rain exposure much thought.  I have a few lighter-colored Balenciagas and they have never spotted in the rain (although it's not as though I have carried them in a full-on storm scenario)... it just hadn't occurred to me that this one might.  The leather looks so dense and durable.
> 
> I am still leaning heavily toward the Smoke, but suppose I should make a decision quickly as they are likely to sell out soon.  As much as I am attracted to the Sea Blue, I know from prior experience that I never get as much use out of bright colors as I would like to.



I have been absolutely amazed by how versatile the smoke color is. It almost can go taupe depending on what it's up against. I chose it as an alternative to black because I wasn't loving the PS1 in black. I have not regretted it one bit.


----------



## tbestes

seventwentynine said:


> Does anyone have the brown (cognac) color?  I just got one and am trying to figure out what to wear it with.  The brown is lighter than I expected.  I have to decide soon while I can still return it!



I just sold my brown one because I didn't use it enough (for that reason - smoke always won out).


----------



## tbestes

Elliespurse said:


> I'm thinking it would be possible to use some rain&stain protection like Appe Gardé or Lovinmybags service for new bags.



I applied blackrocks leather cleaner/conditioner and followed that with Obenhauf's waterproofer (no silicone). It still spots very lightly, but the treatment dramatically evened out the spots that were there, and has helped prevent the darker ones I was getting. These are products recommended on the H forums for box leather protection.


----------



## ailoveresale

*Elliespurse*, *seventwentynine*, and *ehemelay* thanks for the input!  I had a Bal First and it was too small for me, and the City is just right, so I'm thinking Large is the way to go.  I agree, "medium" and "large" seem to be a misnomer!


----------



## pinknyanko

does anyone know of a retailer that stocks the "midnight" color (either medium or large)? proenzaschouler.com is out of stock


----------



## Elliespurse

pinknyanko said:


> does anyone know of a retailer that stocks the "midnight" color (either medium or large)? proenzaschouler.com is out of stock



There's a list of stockists to call on Proenza Schouler web www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stockists/


----------



## k*d

pinknyanko said:


> does anyone know of a retailer that stocks the "midnight" color (either medium or large)? proenzaschouler.com is out of stock



http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=category&category_id=843


----------



## seventwentynine

kirnazabete.com and lagarconne.com had the midnight color a couple of weeks ago and both sold out of it; it's possible that they will acquire more stock.  Also try Intermix (not the website - you have to call the store).


----------



## calisnoopy

Elliespurse said:


> There's a list of stockists to call on Proenza Schouler web www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stockists/


 
hmmm can't seem to find out if Saks carries their bags though...cos i know they carry the clothing online and in some stores...


----------



## bedhead

^^ I don't think Saks carries their bags.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today with my PS1:


----------



## ehemelay

O...M...G...  that's gorgeous!!!

I sincerely hope that they stick to the PS1.  If there are new styles thrown in the mix, I might have a heart attack.



caroulemapoulen said:


> Me today with my PS1:


----------



## demicouture

gorgeous ditte as always!!!! i think i NEED those chloe flats


----------



## hikarupanda

Me and my midnight medium PS1, which I got a couple of months ago from kirna zabete. Love the urban sophisticate vibe of the bag!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*Leyla*: They really are great those flats, I never regret getting them, eventhough they're my most expensive flats  Bur they might be hard to get hold of, I only ever saw them for sale in one store, it's located here in DK, and I never saw them online anywhere.

*ehemelay*: Thank you so much


----------



## calisnoopy

demicouture said:


> gorgeous ditte as always!!!! i think i NEED those chloe flats


 
wow is that a HOT PINK PS1 in your signature???

i didnt know they made it in that color--may i ask the details on yours and if you have more pics like modeling pics with it too hehehe

-where did you get it
-what size is it
=)

thanks!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

hikarupanda said:


> Me and my midnight medium PS1, which I got a couple of months ago from kirna zabete. Love the urban sophisticate vibe of the bag!



You look great with your PS1!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## youllfindtheway

My tribute to all ya PS1 lovers! 






Source


----------



## Elliespurse

youllfindtheway - Love all the colors and macaroons  Thanks for posting!


----------



## hikarupanda

youllfindtheway said:


> My tribute to all ya PS1 lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Beautiful!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

Elliespurse said:


> You look great with your PS1!! Thanks for posting!



Thanks!!! I really love it!


----------



## dbaby

The deal I got at Barney's Outlet!! 





Next to her sister


----------



## adeener

What size is Nicky Hilton's PS1? Is it the medium or large?


----------



## seventwentynine

I think Nicky Hilton's carrying a medium PS1 in that photo.


----------



## doreenjoy

seventwentynine said:


> I think Nicky Hilton's carrying a medium PS1 in that photo.


 
I'm not an expert, but I think it's the medium. Nicky Hilton is super tiny.


----------



## adeener

Thanks seventwentynine and doreenjoy! The bag looks really big on her so I thought it was the large at first. But when I studied the pic more, I started to have doubts because of the proportion. Thanks!


----------



## krisalyn

all the stuff i carry in my medium purple ps1

sometimes, i even carry my mini lunch box


----------



## seventwentynine

adeener - I know what you mean...I think because she's carrying the bag by the handle, it appears to be larger than it really is.  The proportions gave it away.  I prefer the medium aesthetically because of its proportions, but I prefer the capacity of the large (and I think many PS1 fans share that sentiment).  Jack McCollough and Lazaro Hernandez, if you're listening, please make a new PS1 with the proportions of the medium and the capacity of the large!


----------



## KittyKat65

Does anybody know if any new colors are coming out?


----------



## adeener

krisalyn said:


> all the stuff i carry in my medium purple ps1
> 
> sometimes, i even carry my mini lunch box



The medium doesn't seem that small if you can fit all of that stuff!


----------



## KittyKat65

adeener said:


> The medium doesn't seem that small if you can fit all of that stuff!


The medium is the perfect size.  I think it fits the same as a Balenciaga City, but is much more organized with the extra pockets.  I had a Large and a Medium and I much prefer the Medium.


----------



## Elliespurse

KittyKat65 said:


> Does anybody know if any new colors are coming out?



The new colors should arrive soon now? Many of the a/w -09 colors seems to be sold out.


----------



## demicouture

calisnoopy said:


> wow is that a HOT PINK PS1 in your signature???
> 
> i didnt know they made it in that color--may i ask the details on yours and if you have more pics like modeling pics with it too hehehe
> 
> -where did you get it
> -what size is it
> =)
> 
> thanks!!!!



cali,
it is the fuchsia in large and i have to admit i only carried it when i first got it last summer but feel like carrying it again soon with all black Rick Owens outfits 
will try and post pics when in do


----------



## demicouture

with regards to colours :
there is a beautiful kaki co;ing out along with a deep red and a bright purple!!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks for the info, gals.  Bright purple!!!!  That one is calling my name


----------



## ehemelay

Okay, just ordered the Large PS1 in *Smoke *from the website.

I'm nervous, though, because as soon as I added the bag to my cart, the availability changed from "PURCHASE" to "OUT OF STOCK."  Could I possibly have ordered the last Smoke available?!  No other retailers seem to have it, I wonder if PS was just slow to update the website...

...but I'm never *that* lucky!!  I keep refreshing my email to check for a tracking number, or the dreaded "sorry, we're out of that" message.

It took me quite a while to commit to a color and size, it will be such a disappointment if I have to change my order!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I really hope you gets the Smoke PS1!! I love this, it's a classic!


----------



## ehemelay

Elliespurse said:


> ^I really hope you gets the Smoke PS1!! I love this, it's a classic!


 

Thank you!!  I just got my Fedex tracking number - I am elated!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on getting a Smoke PS1!  Post a pic when you it arrives!


----------



## sakill

I love that color blue of bags.........


----------



## demicouture

woohooo so exciting!!  pls post pics of the smoke when u get it !!


----------



## ehemelay

I was so desperate for the bag, I had it overnighted!  My hero, Mr. FedEx, dropped it off this morning.

She's resting right now after some moisturizer and protectant - but I plan to take her out for a busy day tomorrow.  I can't wait!!

I'm so glad that I opted for the Large PS1.  It doesn't overpower my short frame, and I am sure that the Medium style would be too small for me for everyday use (I carry a lot of stuff around).

These photos were taken with a flash, but actually demonstrate the color very well.  It is so, sooooooo beautiful.


----------



## willowsmom

That's lovely!  So glad you were able to snag it! Congrats!


----------



## tbestes

good job moisturizing and protecting BEFORE you take it out. I'm still sporting some light rain drops on my smoke PS1.


----------



## Elliespurse

*ehemelay* - Congrats on your beautiful Smoke PS1!!  Good job protecting the new leather!!


----------



## youllfindtheway

What type of moisturizer and protectant did you use?


----------



## ehemelay

youllfindtheway said:


> What type of moisturizer and protectant did you use?


 

I used Cole Haan products, as well as a bit of For Handles Only (just on the top handle) by LMB.

I have used the Cole Haan moisturizer and protectant for years.  I like it because it works, but also because it has no scent whatsoever.

I should mention, though, that there are a few "speckles" on the inside of the flap where I tested out the protectant before applying across the entire bag.  I don't know if they will fade back in to the rest of the bag over time or not.  I found that I had to be more careful applying the moisturizer and protectant with this leather; it required a thin and even application.


----------



## ehemelay

I am wearing my new Large PS1 today and it's officially love!

I rely on mod shots for reference when I'm contemplating a new bag.  Hope this can be of use to someone!

I'm about 5'2" without the heels.  The last photo shows me carrying the bag without closing the front clasp.  It's a little tricky, and I envision myself leaving it open on days when I'll be getting in and out of the bag with a good degree of frequency.


----------



## demicouture

love it!!! congrats again!!!!!!


----------



## ehemelay

Ladies:

Now that I have the PS bug, I was searching on Barneys.com and noticed that they have restocked the Medium PS1 in Smoke.  I hope that someone from TPF gets her!!!


----------



## doreenjoy

I want to thank everyone who took the time to post pics and review the PS1. I'm looking at getting a Large in either sea blue or brown. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mochiblure

*ehemelay *congrats on that gorgeous Smoke PS1! You also look great in those pictures, thanks for sharing -- mod shots are such helpful visual references!


----------



## KittyKat65

ehemelay said:


> Ladies:
> 
> Now that I have the PS bug, I was searching on Barneys.com and noticed that they have restocked the Medium PS1 in Smoke.  I hope that someone from TPF gets her!!!


Shhhhhhhh!  I was hoping nobody would notice until I could afford her next month


----------



## tooshies

*ehemelay*, congrats on your gorgeous Smoke!!! 
I too had a hard time deciding on colors, and I decided to go with Black and Moss in Medium. LOVE both of them. 
I still want Smoke, but I also want deep red.....YUM.

For some reason, the leather on my black Medium is a lot softer with more sheen to it than that on my Moss. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## demicouture

tooshies,
all my bags have different leather with the smoke being the softest and ageing beautifully and the moss slowly getting there too  however the black and fuchsia are both more sturdy and shinier... they do however also get slouchy.


----------



## seventwentynine

lagarconne.com has the large PS1 in smoke, moss, and midnight!


----------



## ems1198

Hi ladies,
I have been eyeing on the PS1 and more I read this thread, more I want!!!
I was going to get AW Rocco, but PS1 is the one 
Now, I am not sure the color...black, navy, smoke or natural...
I am not sure if I can keep the bag clean if it's too light, since I expect to take the bag everywhere!
I usually carry Chanels and Balenciagas, lately I throw all my stuff in my Speedy 30 which fits a lot but I tend to lose things in my own bag since there is no compartment and PS1 seems so much more practical and I just love the handle!!
I wear a lot of blacks and as much as I want the black one, I am tempted to get the other color....any suggestions?? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great, I like the smoke and midnight blue best but the black is really nice too. I also think the new summer colors are released soon. Many sites have sold out on PS1 and I think they are waiting for the new to arrive.


----------



## ems1198

I am leaning toward the midnight blue or smoke....does anyone have problems with keeping the smoke clean?  Since I live in Denver, there are no retailers (as far as I know) who sell PS1.


----------



## bdrmflr

ems1198 said:


> ....any suggestions??
> Thank you in advance



I know this is the PS1 thread, but if I were considering the coco v. PS1 ... the AW Coco would win hands down. Don't get me wrong both are great bags, but the Coco is more versatile and a bang for your buck. Sorry, to hijack jmho.


----------



## demicouture

i would go for smoke or navy or even moss!!!
the smoke changes colour but only to become more beautiful. the leather is so special that it only gets better the more you throw it around


----------



## redblue

Hi, sorry that this has been asked before just last week! Does anyone know where I can find the PS1 in Medium, Midnight Blue other than Kirna Zabete on pre-order? Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks like Medium midnight is sold out online, but you could probably still find one in a store, look at the stockist list on www.proenzaschouler.com


----------



## SS-AW

I love the sea blue, but both look great!!


----------



## co0kiee

Does anyone know where I can find the PS1 medium in Tobacco? i can't seem to find it anywhere...thanks for your help!


----------



## paelaf

OMG ehemelay, that bag is amazing and looks great on you. I'm also loving the coclico sandals!


----------



## ehemelay

paelaf said:


> OMG ehemelay, that bag is amazing and looks great on you. I'm also loving the coclico sandals!


 

Thank you!  I have been trying it on with all sorts of clothes and it seems to match with everything.  Smoke is very much a chameleon.  I can't overstate how well this color works for me.

(Doesn't coclico make the best wedges?  I've had that pair for over a year and they still look perfect!!)


----------



## drati

*Ehemelay*, I saw that you sold your gorgeous galet day (sniff, I loved that bag on you), how does smoke compare to galet?


----------



## seventwentynine

I think smoke is a bit darker and more cool-toned than galet.


----------



## ehemelay

^^^ *seventwentynine *is right!  Smoke is definitely darker and more cool-toned.  I am wearing it _again_ today - seems to go with everything.  It could easily replace my Plomb SGH City as well, in terms of matchability, but I love that bag too much to let it go.

I'm trying to downsize my collection, and it's nice to find something that can take the place of a few other bags... I really love the Moss color as well, but will probably wait for the new season to reevaluate if I should acquire a second...



drati said:


> *Ehemelay*, I saw that you sold your gorgeous galet day (sniff, I loved that bag on you), how does smoke compare to galet?


----------



## drel39

just bit the bullet and ordered a large smoke off the PS website.. woohoo!! inspired by all the lovely pictures here and ehemelay's pictures just pushed me over the edge! Been wanting one for sooo long now.. so very excited!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Congrats!  Does the PS site charge tax?  I am going to finally get a new one next month after I was forced to sell all of mine last year for bills.


----------



## drel39

Hey KittyKat - they didn't charge tax for mine. Just shipping, so splurged and got the overnight. Can't wait to hear which one you got!


----------



## KittyKat65

drel39 said:


> Hey KittyKat - they didn't charge tax for mine. Just shipping, so splurged and got the overnight. Can't wait to hear which one you got!



Oooh, thanks for letting me know about the tax.  Right there saves $150+ and allows us gals to get overnight shipping.  I don't do that whole patience thing   I am not sure on the color.  I guess I will have to wait and see what they have in stock in 4 weeks.  Gaaaa, I have to wait 4 whole weeks!!!


----------



## ehemelay

drel39 said:


> Hey KittyKat - they didn't charge tax for mine. Just shipping, so splurged and got the overnight. Can't wait to hear which one you got!


 

Congratulations!  You will love the Large Smoke!!!  I was happy to see that it was restocked (however briefly) on the website.  Now it looks like they are out of Midnight, though.

I believe that sales tax is waived w/in the US if you live in a state where the retailer is not located.  (I used to work in an art gallery where it was common that customers would have their purchases shipped to an address across the state line to avoid paying sales tax).  So, I think that anyone outside of NY is safe when ordering from the website.  

*drel39*: Can't wait to see your Smoke!  I am with you, the overnight shipping is totally worth it .


----------



## le chic

LOVE this bag in any variation of blue!!


----------



## doreenjoy

I need your honest opinion, ladies. Is this bag too young for an older woman? Would it look ridiculous on a woman pushing 50?


----------



## Elliespurse

doreenjoy said:


> I need your honest opinion, ladies. Is this bag too young for an older woman? Would it look ridiculous on a woman pushing 50?



I think the PS1 looks great on all ages, it's a little "under the radar". There are also many colors to choose from to suit all. I'm your age and perhaps I'll post a pic later this week.


----------



## Cilifene

doreenjoy said:


> I need your honest opinion, ladies. Is this bag too young for an older woman? Would it look ridiculous on a woman pushing 50?



I'm 51


----------



## bdrmflr

Absolutely any-age-appropriate. As you can see, *Cilifene* looks smoking hot!


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies.   My typical daily uniform is a T-shirt, jeans, sneakers and an Hermes scarf...I was a little afraid of looking like an old college student. 

*cilifene*, thanks for posting pics! You're tres chic!

*elliespurse*, please post yours, too.


----------



## audreylita

Cilifene said:


> I'm 51


 
And I'm 57. Love the shorter look with the strap knotted, I have to try that with mine!


----------



## bagfan

ems1198 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have been eyeing on the PS1 and more I read this thread, more I want!!!
> I was going to get AW Rocco, but PS1 is the one
> Now, I am not sure the color...black, navy, smoke or natural...
> I am not sure if I can keep the bag clean if it's too light, since I expect to take the bag everywhere!
> I usually carry Chanels and Balenciagas, lately I throw all my stuff in my Speedy 30 which fits a lot but I tend to lose things in my own bag since there is no compartment and PS1 seems so much more practical and I just love the handle!!
> I wear a lot of blacks and as much as I want the black one, I am tempted to get the other color....any suggestions??
> Thank you in advance


 
I had smoke for year now and it definitely changes colour. It became much darker, especially after rain shower in NYC last summer. It is still beautiful imho with this "worn-in" look, but it is diffrent shade compare to when I originally purchased it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Here are my pics, it's the X-Large PS1 with the crossbody strap in the longest, it's Huge travel sized!  (I'm around 5'11")


----------



## clementina2

Hi! I'm new to this thread. I'm really liking the PS1 large bag. I am trying to decide between the colors Smoke and Khaki.  I've seen the Khaki at Barney's, but have only seen the Smoke in photos online. I'm interested in knowing what you all think! Is anybody able to put up a comparison photo showing the two colors side by side?


----------



## dbaby

Check out Barneys NYC window display!
via Modelizing


----------



## doreenjoy

Lookin' good, *elliespurse*! Thanks for posting the pic. 

Now I have to figure out if I want the XL or the L. I think I like the size of the XL, but I'd miss the outside pocket. A trip to Barney's may be in my immediate future...


----------



## jzuacn

i just received my medium ps1 in moss and loving it!!  it is such a functional bag....seriously didn't mind paying the $$ for it.  i've just ordered the XL in midnight from kirna zabete and i can't wait to get it.


----------



## seventwentynine

Does anyone know what colors the PS1 will be available in for fall 2010?  I'm hoping for a chocolate brown!


----------



## drel39

wow, *cilifene*, you look hawt! and love your modeling pics, *elliespurse*! just heard from proenza today, they are out of the smoke i had ordered online but will be getting them back in by the end of may (supposedly). sigh. guess i'll just gut it out and console myself with this thread and all the gorgeous pics!


----------



## Cilifene

*bdrmflr doreenjoy drel39* -- Thanks ladies!  
*Elliepurse* ...you look great with the x-large!!

*Drel39 * ..I'm sorry to hear you have to wait for your smoke.


----------



## audreylita

Awesome, no one does windows like Barneys.  Simon Doonan is amazing!



dbaby said:


> Check out Barneys NYC window display!
> via Modelizing


----------



## Elliespurse

*dbaby* - Great window disply, thanks for posting.
*doreenjoy* - Thanks, trying both on is the best.
*jzuacn* - Congrats on getting both sizes!
*seventwentynine* - I think the Pale Grey Suede is a new color on proenzaschouler.com ?
*drel39* - Thanks, hope they restock your Smoke soon.
*Cilifene* - Thanks, love your pics!


----------



## ehemelay

*Elliespurse*:

Are there two detachable straps on the XL, or is one of them "fixed"?  

I like the idea of having both two options - one knotted and one, not.



Also - in the modeling photo, do you recall if the long strap is fixed at the greatest length?  I wonder if there are a few more notches so I could wear it shorter...I suppose there is always the option of having a cobbler add a few notches, if it is too long for my frame.  It looks fab on you, but at that length would be too long for me.  Just curious!


----------



## Elliespurse

ehemelay said:


> *Elliespurse*:
> 
> Are there two detachable straps on the XL, or is one of them "fixed"?
> 
> I like the idea of having both two options - one knotted and one, not.
> 
> 
> 
> Also - in the modeling photo, do you recall if the long strap is fixed at the greatest length?  I wonder if there are a few more notches so I could wear it shorter...I suppose there is always the option of having a cobbler add a few notches, if it is too long for my frame.  It looks fab on you, but at that length would be too long for me.  Just curious!



Both straps are detachable, one is the same as on medium/large PS1. The other loops through the hardware and onto a knob, there are three holes.

Having both options are great, shoulder carry with the knotted strap and crossbody.

I had the long strap at the greatest length in the mod photo, it's possible to shorten a lot in both hardware loops and in the middle too. Thanks!


----------



## clementina2

Just saw a chocolate brown medium PS1 online at La garconne!


----------



## PrinceAbdullah

Hey guys.

I need to find a great gift, and I really liked the ps1 style. Only problem is the price.

Does anyone know where I can find a ps1 style bag?


xxxxx

has the ps1 bag. Any others?


----------



## Nat

Hey *Prince*, I don' believe this is the right thread to ask about 'inspired by' or fake PS1's.... You don't wanna end up with a fake PS1, right?


----------



## PrinceAbdullah

Nat said:


> Hey *Prince*, I don' believe this is the right thread to ask about 'inspired by' or fake PS1's.... You don't wanna end up with a fake PS1, right?



Hey nat.

Oh no, not a fake ps1. I was just looking for a ps1 style bag. Some thing similar to the style. I apologize.


----------



## Nat

It's okay, I understand  If I were you I'd start a separate thread on this and ask the ladies to help you find a bag similar to the PS1 style


----------



## youllfindtheway

PrinceAbdullah, maybe a Mulberry Elkington would do? Comparisons: 







source: FASHION ANIMAL


----------



## Elliespurse

clementina2 said:


> Just saw a chocolate brown medium PS1 online at La garconne!



Thanks for the heads up, I looked at this in lovely dark chocolate brown, but now it's gone!!

They still have Large in Midnight and Moss right now, link: La Garconne


----------



## devilzwind

youllfindtheway said:


> PrinceAbdullah, maybe a Mulberry Elkington would do? Comparisons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: FASHION ANIMAL



2nd this or if the gift is for a woman, the Mulberry Alexa


----------



## Tay+Lyn

@Prince Abdullah:

I was on modcloth.com..a vintage style site and they had this bag called the Cambridge Satchel which is REALLY cute and only $114. Unfortunately its sold out on mod cloth but you can buy it directly from the Cambridge Satchel Company.. you should check it out.


----------



## jzuacn

my xl midnight has arrived...it is gorgeous.  here is a pic of it with the moss medium.


----------



## Elliespurse

*jzuacn* Wow! Congrats on your new Midnight, great pic with the Moss!


----------



## jzuacn

Elliespurse said:


> *jzuacn* Wow! Congrats on your new Midnight, great pic with the Moss!



thanx elliespurse..now i need to save up for a large.


----------



## seventwentynine

Love your midnight, jzuacn!


----------



## KittyKat65

Gorgeous!


----------



## daniela127

Does anyone know where I can get the medium mustard leather PS1?  It used to be on barneys.com but I guess it sold out.  I hope I didn't miss the boat!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm not sure but looking at the PS1 in Barneys window display on last page it seems that mustard and blue-green colors are coming soon. 

Link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-64.html#post15010277


----------



## ehemelay

Big congrays *jzuacn*!!  Midnight is the perfect color for an XL PS1...I'm hoping to add a "biggie" to my collection as well.

When you add a Medium, it will be like a little family of matryoshka dolls!!


----------



## ehemelay

I have officially fallen - hard! - for the PS1.

I just received the Large size in Moss, from La Garconne (whom I recommend highly - the package was shipped with great care, AND, unlike ordering direct from Proenza Schouler, La Garconne permits returns of unused items).

Here are some photos of my new arrival, as well as comparison shots with her sister, Smoke.  On some websites they looked very close in color, but in reality they are not.  Two great neutrals, but I can see envision wearing them with very different items in my wardrobe.  

Now, I am pondering an XL in Brown - then I will have to call it quits!!


----------



## ehemelay

And, finally, a couple of mod shots.  I'm not actually wearing Ms. Moss today (we're expecting severe weather this afternoon), but tried her on for size.

I'm about 5'2", for reference.  Sorry for the low-quality iPhone pics - I can never hold my regular camera still for flashless photos and the flash ruins mirror shots.


----------



## Elliespurse

*ehemelay* - Congrats on getting the Moss too!!  and thanks for sharing comparison pics with the Smoke, they sure look different!

edit: Great mod pics!


----------



## jzuacn

ehemelay, thanks so much..and congrats on your aquisitions!  the smoke is just beautiful!  it's now making me want it


----------



## ehemelay

Thank you, *Elliespurse* and *jzuacn*!! 

I really cannot explain why I am so attracted to this bag. Maybe because it reminds me of the school satchel I carried for so many years as a kid? I love the leather, and I can just tell that it's going to look better and better with age. I also love the subtle hardware details, and the fact that it does not scream "Look at me! I'm a designer bag!"

I am contemplating a lateral move at work, and will wait to see whether that pans out before deciding on the XL. If I find myself working reporting to an office everyday (I haven't done that for more than five years!!), then I will definitely invest in the XL, as it will accommodate all of the essentials.


----------



## mclovesbags

*ehemelay* - Congrats..! Love the Smoke!


----------



## youllfindtheway

congrats ehemelay! It looks greenish but maybe because of the lighting.

Btw due to my research, there are no extra large replicas on Ioffer or any replica sites so I guess you guys can be safe buying the XL size on ebay?


----------



## KittyKat65

So many beautiful photos in the last few pages!  Congrats ladies.  I can not wait until May 15th when I can finally replace the three PS1s I had to sell last year.   I keep going to Barneys and PS sites to see what's available every day.  Obsessed much...?


----------



## jzuacn

seventwentynine:  thanks  
kittykat65:  thanks..i know what you mean...i can't wait for the new season colours to come out.


----------



## jzuacn

ehemelay said:


> Thank you, *Elliespurse* and *jzuacn*!!
> 
> I really cannot explain why I am so attracted to this bag. Maybe because it reminds me of the school satchel I carried for so many years as a kid? I love the leather, and I can just tell that it's going to look better and better with age. I also love the subtle hardware details, and the fact that it does not scream "Look at me! I'm a designer bag!"
> 
> I am contemplating a lateral move at work, and will wait to see whether that pans out before deciding on the XL. If I find myself working reporting to an office everyday (I haven't done that for more than five years!!), then I will definitely invest in the XL, as it will accommodate all of the essentials.



i couldn't agree with you more...it's so understated and extremely functional; i don't have to hunt around the bag to find my car keys anymore!!


----------



## seventwentynine

jzuacn and ehemelay, I completely agree about the PS1's appeal based on understatedness and functionality.  It goes without saying that I also am quite fond of the bag from an aesthetic standpoint, and the CFDA is too!


----------



## ehemelay

KittyKat65 said:


> So many beautiful photos in the last few pages! Congrats ladies. I can not wait until May 15th when I can finally replace the three PS1s I had to sell last year. I keep going to Barneys and PS sites to see what's available every day. Obsessed much...?


 

Will you replace all three at once?  That's hardcore!!

You have great timing - I noticed on the PS website that there are several colors in both the Medium and Large styles that have been "restocked," with a projected availability/shipping date in mid to late May.  There should be a good variety for you to choose from...maybe even new colors?!


----------



## KittyKat65

ehemelay said:


> Will you replace all three at once?  That's hardcore!!


Oh, no!  Just one.  I did have 3 last year, but I can only get one in May.  As much as I would love 3


----------



## drel39

i'm late looking at these posts, but beautiful bags and great pictures, *jzuacn and ehemelay!!* especially, thanks for the pictures of the moss color - took me a long time to decide between smoke and moss, decided on the smoke, but looking at these pics I can feel myself changing my mind (again!). thanks for posting ladies!


----------



## demicouture

*jzuacn and ehemelay* CONGRATS!!

i am still carrying the moss these days and now i am thinking about getting the midnight!!!
AAAHHHH !!!! decisions decisions but i think i will wait for more colours such as the dark red and bright purple to come out!


----------



## youllfindtheway

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh, no!  Just one.  I did have 3 last year, but I can only get one in May.  As much as I would love 3



Ahh i wish i was here last year so I could bid on yours. Now I'm too scared to buy another PS1 on ebay again


----------



## KittyKat65

youllfindtheway said:


> Ahh i wish i was here last year so I could bid on yours. Now I'm too scared to buy another PS1 on ebay again


Oh, I know.  I don't trust eBay at all.  There was a real one there last week, but the majority are fakes.  I had a tobacco suede, purple and black.  I wish I had them all again


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Kitty: Which one do you want this time? 

I brought mine out today:


----------



## youllfindtheway

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh, I know.  I don't trust eBay at all.  There was a real one there last week, but the majority are fakes.  I had a tobacco suede, purple and black.  I wish I had them all again



Oh which one was real? do u still have the link? Thanks!


----------



## KittyKat65

I think I might actually want to get a Tobacco suede again.  I complained about it for so long about the suede being delicate and picking up stains, but I just love that color and so many of my clothes have that color.  Unless PS releases the red or purple in the next month.

I don't have the link for  the authentic PS1.  I actually think it sold and finished last week.  It was a midnight blue large.


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ I love your Midnight PS1, *caroulemapoulen*!!


Finally got to wear my new Moss today (first day sans rain since she arrived)... here are some pics.

The first two are good for scale (I'm about 5'2" without shoes, and my Moss bag is the Large size); the third and fourth photos demonstrate the color fairly well.  It's so hard to describe - the color is striking and unique, but neutral.  I really think that I could wear this with every article of clothing in my closet!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^You look wonderful


----------



## thedseer

gorgeous, looks great on you!


----------



## seventwentynine

There are some authentic PS1s on ebay - you just have to be there at the right time because they tend to go fast.  Many of the black PS1s for sale on ebay are fake.  The other colors are more difficult to reproduce, so you're better off going for one of them.


----------



## youllfindtheway

^ So I guess all the fake XL on ebay are actually Large size. There are only small, medium and large (with no zipper closure) on iOffer.


----------



## Twill Bill

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^ I love your Midnight PS1, *caroulemapoulen*!!
> 
> 
> Finally got to wear my new Moss today (first day sans rain since she arrived)... here are some pics.
> 
> The first two are good for scale (I'm about 5'2" without shoes, and my Moss bag is the Large size); the third and fourth photos demonstrate the color fairly well.  It's so hard to describe - the color is striking and unique, but neutral.  I really think that I could wear this with every article of clothing in my closet!



I love the colour, it looks fantastic on you


----------



## faintlymacabre

Does anyone know where to find PS1s in Canada?  I am REALLY lusting over this bag, but courier brokerage charges for these bags would be in the $70 range, not to mention ~20% duty charges on top of that, then add the cost of international shipping...  Way too much.

The I have emailed one of the stockists on the PS website and they have not responded.  The other one, I can't even find a webpage for...  These are the only 2 listed!


----------



## ShoeLover

I just got a medium midnight from shopzoeonline at 25% off! They have a 25% discount on ALL handbags until May 2nd. Hurry up ladies!


----------



## KittyKat65

Here's a large smoke.  Add the code "grechen" to your order for an additional 10% off and it makes the total $1,346.  I would buy it myself if I could 

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20725


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks for the code! I'm gonna call to see if they can update my order!


----------



## KittyKat65

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Thanks for the code! I'm gonna call to see if they can update my order!


I tried it with my last order for Lanvin shoes and they refused to do it.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yep they refused to do it! Oh well, 25% off is still great right?


----------



## ehemelay

KittyKat65 said:


> Here's a large smoke. Add the code "grechen" to your order for an additional 10% off and it makes the total $1,346. I would buy it myself if I could
> 
> http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20725


 


Holy cow, that's a deal!!  Where was this a few weeks ago when I ordered my Large Smoke?    I've got to head over to the site now and see if there are any other deals to be had...

I hope that a TPFer can snag the Smoke!!!


----------



## hannahsophia

I'm trying with all my might not to buy the midnight!


----------



## ehemelay

^^^^  I know!  Lucky for me, it's a Medium.  It's so hard to pass up on a 25% off deal; you just never see markdowns like that!!


----------



## ShoeLover

They cancelled my order! THey don't know their inventory!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^That's not allowed here! You could get banned!


----------



## ehemelay

ShoeLover said:


> They cancelled my order! THey don't know their inventory!


 



What a disappointment!  I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! I just can't believe they have this "great" sale but they don't know how many bags they have!!!


----------



## courty

i just called the stores in nyc and nj, and one of the SAs told me their online and in-store inventories are all one, and that the bags are selling like crazy due to the sale. i think they're having to update the website as things sell in the store, so that's how it gets out of whack.

still, that is so disappointing to have an order cancelled! i was really hoping for a large moss or smoke, but no such luck. they do have a medium moss (as of a couple hours ago anyway) if anyone is looking for that.

i also have a question- right now i can only find the large moss bag on la garconne. i haven't ordered since there's no sale or cash  back or anything (usually i like to have at least one of those to feel less guilty, lol). but now i'm getting worried it could become scarce. should i jump on the chance to get that one at full price? or might it turn back up somewhere eventually? i'm not sure whether or not these bags tend to get restocked.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looking at proenzaschouler.com says the smoke and midnight are going to be restocked in the end of May, there's no info on moss though. I saw Barneys has a Large sea blue up now.


----------



## courty

eek! thanks so much for checking! i didn't even think to look for PS's restock info. maybe i should take the plunge then. i called my local barney's (nyc) and they don't have moss left at all. 

i've been wanting this bag forever, but could never decide on a color- i love the lime/yellow, and the smoke... and ALL the exotic skin ones, but that's out of my price range! once i saw the moss i thought THATS THE ONE! so maybe it's time


----------



## demicouture

courty, the moss is great an it is not a colour that will be repeated so if you find one and really want that colour i would go for it !!!!


----------



## youllfindtheway

I got my XL black order canceled too! 




faintlymacabre said:


> Does anyone know where to find PS1s in Canada? I am REALLY lusting over this bag, but courier brokerage charges for these bags would be in the $70 range, not to mention ~20% duty charges on top of that, then add the cost of international shipping... Way too much.
> 
> The I have emailed one of the stockists on the PS website and they have not responded. The other one, I can't even find a webpage for... These are the only 2 listed!



Omg if you ever known a place in Canada that has the PS1 please let me know too. I've been lusting over this bag since like forever!


----------



## aimxee

i've been lusting this bag for a while now, especially the sea blue so i finally place my order since it came back in stock at barneys. Cant wait for it! I also placed an order for the midnight at zoe (mothers day present) but they cancelled my order as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

*aimxee* - Congrats on getting the sea blue!!  Post some pics if you have a chance.


----------



## SS-AW

congrats! would love to see some pics too!


----------



## youllfindtheway

faintlymacabre said:


> Does anyone know where to find PS1s in Canada?  I am REALLY lusting over this bag, but courier brokerage charges for these bags would be in the $70 range, not to mention ~20% duty charges on top of that, then add the cost of international shipping...  Way too much.
> 
> The I have emailed one of the stockists on the PS website and they have not responded.  The other one, I can't even find a webpage for...  These are the only 2 listed!



I've just called Ursula B in Montreal and they said they only have the shoes right now but they'll call me if they have the bag when the new collection comes. Keep your fingers crossed girl.


----------



## bumble1

I bought the medium Moss! I hope I love it since it's final sale. Ladies who have the Moss or have seen it, have you found it very versatile? Thanks!


----------



## demicouture

congrats everyone on your new ps1 !!!

bumble, i have the moss and it is super versatile. i carry it with literally any outfit!


----------



## aimxee

i just woke up and got bad news this morning from barneys, they emailed me saying they are out of stock since the bag is so in demand. I think i might just cry, first the midnight now this one 

do you guys know where else i can find a large sea blue?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I'm sorry! The same happened to me yesterday!


----------



## Elliespurse

*aimxee* - Aww, I'm so sorry about your second ps1.  I hope new stock are coming soon.


----------



## ehemelay

bumble1 said:


> I bought the medium Moss! I hope I love it since it's final sale. Ladies who have the Moss or have seen it, have you found it very versatile? Thanks!


 

Absolutely!!  I have the Moss in Large and it really does go with everything.  I think that it is equally as versatile as Smoke (my only other PS1), plus because the color is medium-dark there's less worry about dirt, etc.  

I am sure you will love it - please post some pics!!


----------



## demicouture

sorry to hear about the cancelled ps1 !!! i cannot believe all this cancelling business going on after one has confirmed the sale..

on a brighter note a picture of the new kaki for next season!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous! I want a PS1 so bad!


----------



## ehemelay

demicouture said:


> sorry to hear about the cancelled ps1 !!! i cannot believe all this cancelling business going on after one has confirmed the sale..
> 
> on a brighter note a picture of the new kaki for next season!!!


 

Love it!!

Sorry to be referential, but the new Kaki color reminds me so much of the much-loved Balenciaga Vert Fonce color from 2007.  It has the same chameleon quality - could be green, could be brown, seems to go with everything...

I am so interested to see this one IRL!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

youllfindtheway said:


> I've just called Ursula B in Montreal and they said they only have the shoes right now but they'll call me if they have the bag when the new collection comes. Keep your fingers crossed girl.



Ah, nice!!  I did email them and they have not responded at all.  I will give them a call as well, so they know there is demand for this bag and they need to stock it ASAP.


----------



## KittyKat65

ehemelay said:


> the new Kaki color reminds me so much of the much-loved Balenciaga Vert Fonce color from 2007.



I completely agree!!!!  I saw the photo and my immediate thought was that I could finally replace the Balenciaga City in Verte Fonce that I had to sell!!

demicouture: do you know when the new colors are coming out?  Do I need to start saving right now or do I have a few months?


----------



## KittyKat65

demicouture said:


> on a brighter note a picture of the new kaki for next season!!!



Gorgeous!!  More photos of more colors!!  Please


----------



## demicouture

kittykat,
they should come out sometime this summer, june, july august i would say


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'll be looking for a large in a new color or the classic smoke. I saw Mrs H here has a large in trendy nude color up now.


----------



## youllfindtheway

faintlymacabre said:


> Ah, nice!!  I did email them and they have not responded at all.  I will give them a call as well, so they know there is demand for this bag and they need to stock it ASAP.



Omg yes please do! I might tell my friends to call and ask them too so they'll know the big demands


----------



## seventwentynine

demicouture, where did you get that pic?  I am loving the khaki...it looks even better than Balenciaga's vert fonce!


----------



## KittyKat65

demicouture said:


> kittykat,
> they should come out sometime this summer, june, july august i would say


I am so excited for the new deep red and bright purple you mentioned!


----------



## demicouture

i will hopefully be able to post pics of the bright purple !!


----------



## slkang

Advice please,

Does anyone know if PS is stocked anywhere in Singapore.

I'm after the large in Black, Midnight or Smoke and can't decide.

I need it for work: to and from work/client meeting and traveling around Asia. I wear a lot of grey and black so all colours should work, I believe. Smoke is a bit iffy because I'm afraid it will get dirty very easily.

Can someone please offer their opinion?


----------



## BadRomance93

I find the design so incredibly utilitarian and banal that the price makes my heart fall out my a**. But it's cute in python, and most likely any other exotic skin.


----------



## seventwentynine

Slkang, I think the smoke is likely to develop a nice patina...it's the perfect medium neutral...not too light, not too dark.


----------



## ehemelay

seventwentynine said:


> Slkang, I think the smoke is likely to develop a nice patina...it's the perfect medium neutral...not too light, not too dark.


 

I think so, too!  I brought my Large Smoke along on a business trip this week.  I've been carrying her everyday and there have been no issues with dirt/rubbing/color transfer.

And, I am happy to report that the leather is getting softer and softer everyday - all while the bag maintains its boxy satchel shape.

I love it!!


----------



## lulilu

Is this a list anywhere of stockists of the PS1?  On line and brick and mortar stores?  TIA


----------



## ehemelay

lulilu said:


> Is this a list anywhere of stockists of the PS1?  On line and brick and mortar stores?  TIA



There is a list of general stockists on the PS website.  Some of those retailers, though, do not carry the handbag line.


----------



## platinum_girly

Cilifene said:


> Comparing pics - Black PS1 medium size - Oak Alexa regular size.


 

I REALLY prefer the Alexa over the PS1, it is so much more classic looking and the leather looks like it will hold up better,

The only colour i really like in this bag is the smoke and i think the medium is the size i would get but personally i don't think it is worth the price...


----------



## SS-AW

platinum_girly said:


> I REALLY prefer the Alexa over the PS1.



This is a gold hardware thing, right


----------



## platinum_girly

SS-AW said:


> This is a gold hardware thing, right


 
Haha yes i am definately partial to GHW but also european made bags and thick, tough leather


----------



## balmiu

does anyone have the mini messenger? i would love to see a comparison picture IRL to the PS1. 

mini messenger PS1
http://www.barneys.com/Mini Messenger PS1/00505003449271,default,pd.html


----------



## platinum_girly

^The mini messenger looks nice actually, now THAT one i could buy


----------



## christiaanw

I was hearing on other forums and I believe someone on thefashionspot posted pictures and was saying how the black on the black hardware chips off or it wears off in the spots that the metal rubs up against eachother? 
has it happened to anyone here with the all black version?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It does. I've seen it too.


----------



## seventwentynine

I've also seen that happen.  It's the reason I wouldn't get a black PS1.  I wish they'd come up with a solution for that problem.


----------



## courty

i asked for advice about ordering the moss ps1 last week, and wanted to update that i now have it, with a few pics!

i still haven't totally convinced myself to keep it yet (the price is higher than any of my other bags), but i probably will. i think it's realllly gorgeous, and also seems like the most utilitarian of any of my bags. all the pockets inside are awesome! my main gripe with all of my other bags (except a MbyMJ that i think is kind of ugly) is that there are never enough compartments. the ps1 seems to be well thought-out in that way.

see how well it matches my bedding? lol. it's my favorite color.






i snapped a photo if it next to my vert foret day bag for color comparison.


----------



## indiaink

^oooo..... very lovely, gorgeous color!  Congrats, and I think you should definitely keep!


----------



## Mininana

Lovely color!!!! I'm really wanting a khaki one...


----------



## Elliespurse

*courty* - Wow! Congrats on getting the Moss, I love this color!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## thedseer

gorgeous!!


----------



## demicouture

gorgeous MOSS!! congrats and keep it!!!


----------



## drel39

i really like the moss - looks gorge!! I was trying to decide between this color and the smoke, and you're making me regret my choice


----------



## courty

drel39 said:


> i really like the moss - looks gorge!! I was trying to decide between this color and the smoke, and you're making me regret my choice



the smoke is so pretty too! i was deciding between those colors as well, and kept going back and forth, back and forth... wish we could have both


----------



## ehemelay

*courty*:

I love it!!!  I have the exact bag and I am totally with you regarding the organizational quality of the PS1.  It is the only style of bag I own that I can use without any coin purses, make-up bags, etc.  There is literally a place for everything in there.

Moss is a great neutral color, and I think that it is very different from your Vert Foret Day, especially considering the subtle brass hardware on the PS1 (you hardly notice it's there) vs. the gorgeous GGH on your Day.

Congrats!  I hope you keep it.


----------



## oxygenated18

Hi, does anyone know if the proenza schouler website accepts international credit cards?


----------



## Elliespurse

*oxygenated18* - Hi, they don't take international orders right now I think.


----------



## doreenjoy

I think we need a separate thread that's only modeling pix of PS1s...no chat....what do you all think?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think it's a great idea with a mod pics thread! - It would be really helpful, this thread is huge when trying to find something.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I hate those "only mod pics" threads. I like to have it all in one. I don't find this thread especially huge or anything.


----------



## audreylita

johnssss said:


> I haved sew some x
> 
> _*Please don't quote spam, it makes more work for us to clean up!
> *_
> .Can I buy it?


 
This is a link for counterfeit handbags and is inappropriate for here on anywhere on tPF.


----------



## honeypye1

Hi Everyone,


Im need a new bag and cant decide between the Mulberry Large Oak/or Oak Leopard Alexa and the Large Smoke PS1, i already have an Oak Mulberry Hobo but use it mostdays as the colour goes with almost everything in my wardrobe, i wondered if any of you lovely ladies could give me the pro's and cons of the PS1, i know theres been a few threads like this previously but they havent really helped me, i cant get both just now so i really need help with my decision, i was all set to get the Alexa a few weeks ago but then stumbled accross this thread when looking for Alexa modeling pics and it made my decision so much harder, i dont have a store nearby where i could try the PS1 so would need to order online without actually seeing the bag.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## tegan

If you order on the PS website, they don't accept returns or exchanges.  They are all final sales.  

I don't see a lot of online stores carrying the brand either and that is a bit disappointing.  I know Barney's does but that is really all I could find. 

Any help with stores that carry the brand would be great.

Not sure if I like the smoke or the brown - however, is the brown more of an oak color?


----------



## Elliespurse

KirnaZabete, Zoë and LaGarconne also carries PS1 but it seems everyone are waiting for more stock to arrive later in May.


In Europe there are MrsH, TheCorner, net-a-porter and Louisaviaroma


----------



## itgirls

oxygenated18 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the proenza schouler website accepts international credit cards?


Hi oxygenated18,

they do accept international (non-US) credit cards! I've just bought mt PS1 @ PS official website with my brazilian credit card - but only the billing address can be international, you must have an US shipping address to receive your order.


----------



## honeypye1

Thanks everyone, im in the UK so will have a look at the sites mentioned, thanks.


----------



## demicouture

i also vote for keeping it all in ONE thread.. i also never understood the "only" mod pic threads


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^No, they're so boring and I would never get around to comment on peoples pictures if I have to do it in another thread.


----------



## indiaink

The thing is ... I've learned this the hard way, back when the Hayden-Harnett sub-forum was finally set up -  you guys will _never_ get a Proenza Schouler sub-forum if you keep the threads to just one or two.  The more the merrier and the more likely to get your own sub-forum.  Megs and Vlad like to see lots of activity and lots of mentions/threads ...


----------



## doreenjoy

Do we have enough PS traffic for a sub forum? I'm not sure...

I suggested the separate thread for pics because it's a pita to look through this one humongous thread for the eye candy.


----------



## seventwentynine

I say yes to a separate thread and, ultimately, a PS sub forum!


----------



## sammi_nysh

YES!~ please!!!! i saw a girl carrying a medium in navy. SUPER CUTE!!!! I am looking to get one now, desperately need a deal find forum!!!


----------



## honeypye1

Hi again everyone, i apologise in advance for asking such a stupid question but are the front side straps buckled anywhere?


----------



## Elliespurse

^nope, they are just part of the design.


----------



## demicouture

i would love a subforum as this bag has lots of potential and is in big demand but until then i would love it to be all in ONE thread .....


----------



## ehemelay

Can't get enough of PS1!!!

I took my Large Smoke on a business trip and wore it for 10 days straight (switched to a Bal clutch for evenings).  I'm packing up for another trip on Monday and I'm going to give Miss Moss a chance to get better acquainted with the world.

I wore my Large Moss with a super casual outfit yesterday and I think it hit a good note.  I love that I can pair the PS1 with jeans and business attire equally well.


----------



## honeypye1

Your Moss is gorgeous Ehemelay, i'd love to see you with your work clothes and the PS1, ive been wondering if they would go together.

So if theres no buckles on the straps is all the weight of the bag put on the lock when being carried by hand?


----------



## ehemelay

honeypye1 said:


> Your Moss is gorgeous Ehemelay, i'd love to see you with your work clothes and the PS1, ive been wondering if they would go together.
> 
> So if theres no buckles on the straps is all the weight of the bag put on the lock when being carried by hand?


 
*honeypye1*:

I took some quick iPhone pics for reference (sorry - I've got the old one that doesn't zoom focus!).

I had never given any thought to the weight distribution on this bag - the leather is super sturdy so it just hadn't concerned me.  (Also, I am likely to carry on my shoulder 75% of the time.)  If you carry the PS1 by the handle, the weight is distributed mostly across the top panel.  There is also some stress at the lock/closure, although the clasp is heavily reinforced.  I tried to capture it in photos, but it's tough.  If you put your hand in the front pocket and feel behind the clasp, though, you can tell that it's sturdy.

I put my everyday stuff in the PS1 for these photos.  I think if it just sat there like that for days and days, stress marks would eventually appear horizontally across the top panel, and vertically above the clasp.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## honeypye1

Thank You Ehemelay, that helps a lot, i know someone had a broken lock and it worried me that it may happen, its a lot of £'ss for a bag that may break and have to be repaired, now if i could find a large Smoke i'd be happy.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

does anyone know if there's a pale pink ps1 out there or coming out? from all my research of this gorgeous bag, i haven't seen one. i saw a nude colored one, but its too similar to my skin tone and i fear it would look like i had a mutant growth! 

also, ehemelay, beautiful moss! you said you have a smoke, and the only thing that peeves me about the smoke is that, from pictures i've seen online, it appears the edges are blue-ish gray colored. are they in real life?


----------



## youllfindtheway

Hoorayy! I've just got my large black leather. I was having a hard time choosing a Large or a XL but finally the large one is not too small for me at all. My 15" Macbook pro can even fit in it. I'm gonna post some photos soon (first male mod pics ever )

Edit: I'm so obsessed with these bags that I've created a fan page haha PS1 lovers unite!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/PS1/119766104723294


----------



## ehemelay

honeypye1 said:


> Thank You Ehemelay, that helps a lot, i know someone had a broken lock and it worried me that it may happen, its a lot of £'ss for a bag that may break and have to be repaired, now if i could find a large Smoke i'd be happy.



Glad to help!  Your question made me look at my bags more closely and I love them even more after studying the design.



Siobhan Chiffon said:


> does anyone know if there's a pale pink ps1 out there or coming out? from all my research of this gorgeous bag, i haven't seen one. i saw a nude colored one, but its too similar to my skin tone and i fear it would look like i had a mutant growth!
> 
> also, ehemelay, beautiful moss! you said you have a smoke, and the only thing that peeves me about the smoke is that, from pictures i've seen online, it appears the edges are blue-ish gray colored. are they in real life?



You're right, the edging has a slate undertone.  I wouldn't go so far as to say that Smoke has "contrast" edging, but it is a deliberately imperfect match.


----------



## ehemelay

youllfindtheway said:


> Hoorayy! I've just got my large black leather. I was having a hard time choosing a Large or a XL but finally the large one is not too small for me at all. My 15" Macbook pro can even fit in it. I'm gonna post some photos soon (first male mod pics ever )
> 
> Edit: I'm so obsessed with these bags that I've created a fan page haha PS1 lovers unite!
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/PS1/119766104723294



Yay!!  Can't wait for your pics!!

Do you mind including a shot of the bag with your Macbook?  I am tossing around the idea of an XL as a computer tote, but maybe I don't need that much bag.  (And then, of course, I could get another Large for everyday )


----------



## SS-AW

does anyone know if a 13" macbook will fit in a Large?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^It will, I use my large with my MacBook Air 13'' 

I just joined that FB group and added some pictures


----------



## demicouture

i also just got a 13inch macbook pro after i checked it would fit into my large !!


----------



## lilbou64

I LOVE ps1 and so far I have 4! large midnight and smoke, medium black and khaki!
I am getting another medium and a clutch!! somebody... stop me!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

It looks like Opening Ceremony still has some PS1 in stock, but international orders are final, no returns.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I sold my Balenciaga black Oval clutch for $1400 :blink: So I wanted to invest the cash I earned in another PS1, so I got the large in smoke via dearest Leyla... :shame:

So here's my new wonder:


----------



## Elliespurse

Wow! Congrats on getting the Large in Smoke! Looks great, I'm eying this too!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much


----------



## ehemelay

Beautiful, *caroulemapoulen*!!

It must have been hard to let the Oval clutch go, but I am sure you will get more use out of the Large Smoke PS1.  

Hope to see some modeling shots soon - you have the best outfits!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I luckily still have an Oval in Ink, so no, it wasn't especially hard, since I paid $700 myself and the girl offered me $1400. So I just had to let it go 

And thank you so much  I'll surely post some outfits once it arrives  I cannot wait to get it!


----------



## honeypye1

Its gorgeous Caroulemapoulen, such a fabulous color.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, Honeypye!


----------



## honeypye1

LilBou64 - Could you possibly post pics of your Smoke and Khaki, i always thought they were the same color just called different names by differnt sellers.

Caroulemapoulen - When are you getting your Smoke beauty?


Im still undecided about which color PS1 to get, saw the Oak color and its nice but i keep going back to the Smoke colour i cant make up my mind as they are both great neutrals the only thing about the Oak is in some pics it looks quite Orangey and im not sure about it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Leyla shipped it out today, so I guess it will be in my possession around next week 

I love oak (tobacco) but mostly in suede, in leather I would always prefer smoke!  But I'm mostly a grey, dark, black kind of girl


----------



## nielnielniel

Any Londoners here who bought PS1s? Going over there in June and was wondering where is the best place to get em....the pound is very weak at the moment so it's the best time to bag em all up!


----------



## Elliespurse

I looked for stockists on ProenzaSchouler.com:

-Dover Street Market, London
-Harvey Nichols, London
-Joseph, London/Fulham Road
-Joseph, London/Old Bond Street

Perhaps some of these just carries RTW?


----------



## pinknyanko

balmiu said:


> does anyone have the mini messenger? i would love to see a comparison picture IRL to the PS1.
> 
> mini messenger PS1
> http://www.barneys.com/Mini Messenger PS1/00505003449271,default,pd.html



i dont own it.. but it is definitely smaller and way cuter.


----------



## samjo

Harvey Nics has PS1, I saw them there last month.  Alot more stock than you see online too so worth having a look


----------



## honeypye1

Harvey Nicols do them online as well as in store i think and NAP uk.


----------



## honeypye1

Hi Everyone.

Does anyone have any pics comparing the Medium and Large PS1, i thought the large would be the one for me but im now thinking about the medium and i wanted an idea of the size difference.

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

This is just stock pics from net-a-porter - comparison medium-large PS1, the medium is a little more east-west I think.


----------



## honeypye1

Thanks ElliesPurse, gives me a good idea of the size.


----------



## lilbou64

honeypye1 said:


> LilBou64 - Could you possibly post pics of your Smoke and Khaki, i always thought they were the same color just called different names by differnt sellers.



Hi, here is the picture from my fb! This is khaki:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12577694&l=d261981d46&id=734950174

and here is midnight and smoke:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12798735&l=e70b8e8d66&id=734950174

hope this helps!!


----------



## honeypye1

Thanks Lilbou, that really helps.


----------



## Elliespurse

Woho! KirnaZabete has just got a new PS1 shipment!!


----------



## oxygenated18

Hello, I was just wondering if the Smoke PS1 scratches easily. I was looking at the photo of it online and it looked like there were little scratch marks on it. I really hope that isn't the case though, because I love the colour and I really want one! I just can't decide between black or smoke...


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello, I have the Black and I plan on getting the Smoke later on. I put on leather conditioner when the Black was new, the leather was a little dry but it's wonderful now. I'll do the same on the Smoke and I think scratches will not be visible after treatment.

I know others here has put leather protection on their Smoke because water spots will also be visible on the untreated leather. I should be easy do. I think there are some info a few pages back.


----------



## oxygenated18

thanks *elliespurse*! may i ask what leather conditioner you use?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I use *Blackrock Leather N Rich*, it's $6/jar and can be bought on ebay, apply with finger tip on a smaller area and immediate wipe off the excess with a clean cloth and move on until the whole bag is done, 2-3 applications. Try a small hidden area first and see if you like the result. This conditioner is also used a lot on tpf in other forums.

There are other alternatives for protecting/conditioning too LMB is one.


----------



## demicouture

i would also like to add that the smoke often arrives straight from PS with slight marks. it is very prone to marks but i doesnt bother me personally.. 
i will try out this protection i have today..


----------



## lilbou64

The one color that doesn't scratch easily is black! My khaki color has scratch marks all over, but I don't really mind it! I think it does add to that vintagy look~


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^it's not only black, that doesn't scratch. My midnight has absolutely no scratches what so ever, none!


----------



## snowtire

devilzwind said:


> just wondering what color leighton meester is holding here?
> 
> http://www.images.coolspotters.com/...amson-spring-2009-rtw-tulip-skirt-gallery.jpg



not sure if this has been asked before, but can you tell me if this is a medium or a large? thanks a lot!


----------



## snowtire

ehemelay said:


> I was so desperate for the bag, I had it overnighted!  My hero, Mr. FedEx, dropped it off this morning.
> 
> She's resting right now after some moisturizer and protectant - but I plan to take her out for a busy day tomorrow.  I can't wait!!
> 
> I'm so glad that I opted for the Large PS1.  It doesn't overpower my short frame, and I am sure that the Medium style would be too small for me for everyday use (I carry a lot of stuff around).
> 
> These photos were taken with a flash, but actually demonstrate the color very well.  It is so, sooooooo beautiful.



that is absolutely beautiful. arghhhh!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

> just wondering what color leighton meester is holding here?
> http://www.images.coolspotters.com/...amson-spring-2009-rtw-tulip-skirt-gallery.jpg





snowtire said:


> not sure if this has been asked before, but can you tell me if this is a medium or a large? thanks a lot!



I'm sure this is the medium PS1.


----------



## snowtire

Elliespurse said:


> I'm sure this is the medium PS1.



thank you! i'm 5'2" and having a hard time deciding which size to get. i wish i have the funds to get both!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

snowtire said:


> thank you! i'm 5'2" and having a hard time deciding which size to get. i wish i have the funds to get both!!!



I think both would be fine, the medium is just a little smaller than Balenciaga City.


----------



## KittyKat65

snowtire said:


> not sure if this has been asked before, but can you tell me if this is a medium or a large? thanks a lot!


That is the medium.


----------



## h82bl82

What does a large PS1 weigh? I'm kinda leaning towards medium as it seems to be big enough, but maybe a large would be better???


----------



## Elliespurse

h82bl82 said:


> What does a large PS1 weigh? I'm kinda leaning towards medium as it seems to be big enough, but maybe a large would be better???



I have the x-large and it's 3lbs but it's huge compared to the medium.


----------



## h82bl82

Ah thanks!


----------



## ehemelay

snowtire said:


> thank you! i'm 5'2" and having a hard time deciding which size to get. i wish i have the funds to get both!!!


 

I am 5'2" in bare feet also, and the Large is a great size for me!  It doesn't look oversized at all, and is easy to carry both over the shoulder and by the handle.  I love it!!!

Depending on what you carry, the Large size might be a better investment because the bag looks just as good nearly empty as it does full.

Also, I feel like the proportion on the Large size is more "satchel-like" than the Medium, which looks more like a regular purse to me.  They're both stunning, though!  I can't wait to add an XL to my collection - but that would be strictly a work bag for someone of my height.


----------



## BooYah

omfg, where have i been all of this time?!?! obviously living somewhere under a rock 
i am a die-hard Balenciaga fan (of the oldies) but the PS1 is slowly creeping up my list of must-have handbags.

i am a newbie and have been lurking in this thread for a few weeks now but have been sooooo very fortunate to acquire 2 beauties for my collection.
is anyone around to see them?????

*ETA: everyone's PS1 here is TDF*


----------



## BooYah

:tumbleweed::cry:


----------



## demicouture

i am!!!!


----------



## BooYah

^hi *demi*!

(okay at least i got 1 outta 3 kids to bed for now)

okay here is the first acquisition from a very lovely lady......


----------



## BooYah

sorry uploading keeps failing


----------



## BooYah

i think my photos are too large-is there a way to make them smaller???


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You can upload them to fx photobucket.com and post the IMG code in the message in here. 

Congrats on your new wonders!


----------



## silverfern

Please hurry up *BooYah* - I'm dying to see what you got!!!


----------



## BooYah

good mornin', *silverfern*!
thanks for the congrats, *caroule*!!!



ok i'll try posting pics now  thanks for your help!


----------



## BooYah

so this one i acquired from a very wonderful gal


----------



## silverfern

^^ woohoo - it's gorgeous *BooYah*!! I'm starting to feel the need....


----------



## honeypye1

Its gorgeous BooYah, the Midnight is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## demicouture

yayyy! it is gorgeous!!


----------



## BooYah

thank you so much, *silver, honey, demi * 

okay now who wants to guess what is my SECOND acquisition????


----------



## honeypye1

Me, i want to see.


----------



## silverfern

any clues... current season or past??

I'll take a stab in the dark and say purple Large??? :wondering - only because that's what I'd love!


----------



## NemoAndChula

I want to open the box. You have my complete attention!


----------



## BooYah

oh boy, i think it's current season (?)
please be easy on me, i am new to PS1s :ninja:

and how i WISH it was purple


----------



## BooYah

any more guesses??


----------



## NemoAndChula

This is fun, feels like Christmas.


----------



## BooYah

NemoAndChula said:


> This is fun, feels like Christmas.



LOL


----------



## BooYah

is this slow reveal killing it???


----------



## honeypye1

Take it off, Take it off.


----------



## BooYah

omg, *honey*, here we go!!!!


----------



## BooYah

*it's* *SEA BLUE*


----------



## NemoAndChula

That's beautiful!


----------



## BooYah

thanks for letting me share, *Nemo*


----------



## NemoAndChula

The bag is great to begin with, but the color really makes it even more exciting.


----------



## silverfern

_*Beautiful*_ - I was going to say blue (but I'm not very familiar with PS colours) since I know how you love Bal 05 Turqy!


----------



## BooYah

for color comparison, this is side-by-side photo with Balenciaga 2005 turquoise (with flash)


----------



## BooYah

silverfern said:


> _*Beautiful*_ - I was going to say blue (but I'm not very familiar with PS colours) since I know how you love Bal 05 Turqy!



*silver*, you and me both---love the Balenciaga 2005 turquoise


----------



## honeypye1

Its gorgeous BooYah, can we have some modeling pics pleeeeease.


----------



## demicouture

OMG love it!!!!!!
congrats!!!


----------



## BooYah

thank you, *honey* 

uuuuhhhh, will have to get out of the PJs for modeling pics:shame:


----------



## BooYah

demicouture said:


> OMG love it!!!!!!
> congrats!!!



thank you, *demi*


----------



## mochiblure

*BooYah* -- Congrats, that's such a beautiful color! Also, great comparison photo with that Balenciaga Work!


----------



## sammi_nysh

I've seen this one on the street. It was gorgeous, and the color just fab!!! Love, love, love it. Congts!!! 



BooYah said:


> *it's* *SEA BLUE*


----------



## BooYah

mochiblure said:


> *BooYah* -- Congrats, that's such a beautiful color! Also, great comparison photo with that Balenciaga Work!



*mochiblure*-thank you!  
i love the Balenciaga turquoise but i know i needed to have the sea blue PS1 too  the sea blue is not as bright & the style is not as edgy as Balenciaga, and that's what i love about it


----------



## BooYah

sammi_nysh said:


> I've seen this one on the street. It was gorgeous, and the color just fab!!! Love, love, love it. Congts!!!



thank you so much, *sammi*-i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it too!


----------



## oxygenated18

BooYah your bags are soooooo pretty!!! i love the sea blue one  is that a bal city in your comparison pic? i didn't know that the ps1 was so small compared to it!


----------



## BooYah

*oxy*, my sea blue PS1 is the medium pictured with a Balenciaga work 
in this thread, i think it has been said that the medium PS1 size is between a Balenciaga first and city


----------



## Elliespurse

*BooYah* - Congrats, love the sea blue PS1!


----------



## BooYah

thank you *Ellie*


----------



## ehemelay

*BooYah*:

They are both gorgeous!!  Sea Blue is just fantastic, though.  Thanks so much for the Bal comparison shot.

You are one lucky girl!!!


----------



## bisoumoi

The sea blue is gorgeous!


----------



## lilbou64

congrats!!! love the sea blue!! I was thinking about getting it, now I really have to get it!!!!! I have so many PS1 now..!! 
We need more PS1 fans in here!!


----------



## KittyKat65

I'm very excited about the new colors.  Saving furiously....


----------



## Yanhearts

I love it alot..especially the colour of MK's ps1 but Im just a poor poor poor poor student..I think by the time I managed to save up for it, Im an old granny 





:tpfrox:


----------



## BooYah

ehemelay said:


> *BooYah*:
> 
> They are both gorgeous!!  Sea Blue is just fantastic, though.  Thanks so much for the Bal comparison shot.
> 
> You are one lucky girl!!!



thank you, *ehemelay*!!!! 

i'm so lucky to be a part of the PS1 club! yours are gorgeous too


----------



## BooYah

bisoumoi said:


> The sea blue is gorgeous!



thank you, *bisuomoi*


----------



## BooYah

lilbou64 said:


> congrats!!! love the sea blue!! I was thinking about getting it, now I really have to get it!!!!! I have so many PS1 now..!!
> We need more PS1 fans in here!!



thank you, *lilbou*
you HAVE to get SEA BLUE-the color is WOW
you have beautiful PS1s 
i am a PS1 fan forever


----------



## Elliespurse

Is this Saddle color on La Garconne a new color??


----------



## katelove477

mmm delish


----------



## honeypye1

It looks like the Brown one on the PS site, just gorgeous.


----------



## bisoumoi

That leather texture looks simply amazing!


----------



## nomoreshopping

Hey ladies, I've been reading this forum for a while now - ever since my interest in the Mulberry Alexa and Proenza Schouler PS1 came about. Along with my interest came confusion and endless struggle as to which one to get. I decided to become a member therefore, so that I could seek help from fellow bag-lovers like yourself.

This will be the first designer bag I'll be getting and I'M SO CONFUSED!! First of all, which should I get? Then there's the question of which size to decide on. I'm about 164cm tall and only about 46kg - yes, I'm rather thin. I love chunk but am not sure if I'd be able to carry off the larger sizes. I might though.. aaaahhh!! I've scoured every picture online of ladies carrying their Alexas, oversized ones, PS1 medium and the large... And I remain undecided!


PS1 smoke medium or large, or Mulberry Alexa oak or oversized?? I wish I could visit the stores to "try them on" but Alexa's sold out here and won't be coming in until August. And PS's not available here. I feel like tearing my hair out! Haha...

Please help?


----------



## ellek72

That brown PS1 is fabulous!!!


----------



## jennytalula

nomoreshopping said:


> Hey ladies, I've been reading this forum for a while now - ever since my interest in the Mulberry Alexa and Proenza Schouler PS1 came about. Along with my interest came confusion and endless struggle as to which one to get. I decided to become a member therefore, so that I could seek help from fellow bag-lovers like yourself.
> 
> This will be the first designer bag I'll be getting and I'M SO CONFUSED!! First of all, which should I get? Then there's the question of which size to decide on. I'm about 164cm tall and only about 46kg - yes, I'm rather thin. I love chunk but am not sure if I'd be able to carry off the larger sizes. I might though.. aaaahhh!! I've scoured every picture online of ladies carrying their Alexas, oversized ones, PS1 medium and the large... And I remain undecided!
> 
> 
> PS1 smoke medium or large, or Mulberry Alexa oak or oversized?? I wish I could visit the stores to "try them on" but Alexa's sold out here and won't be coming in until August. And PS's not available here. I feel like tearing my hair out! Haha...
> 
> Please help?



Hi there! 
gotta love your nickname! 

I was in the same place as you are now. Here's what I found out:
In the Mulberry subforum, there's this great thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/asking-people-list-good-bad-points-about-their-549309.html

After reading through that, I decided while I really love the style of the Alexa, it does have a few flaws that would bug me a lot (the lining is cheap, the sides stick out akwardly when worn crossbody, overall not so well made for the price). Therefore, after reading most of this thread, I decided for the PS1 as it seems to be very well made, lightweight and it comes in more shades.

Concerning the size, it really depends on how you want to use the bag. I prefer medium in the PS1 and regular in the Alexa. I'm only 160 cm, too and big bags look funny on me &#8211; not in general, but these two hang quite slouchy, therefore looking long. Not very complimenting for my size.

I think both bags are terrific, if you can try to see them IRL. If you can't (like me), try to figure out how you want to use it (remember the PS1 is no cross-body!) and what your needs are. The PS1 is more subtle to me, the Alexa more of an "it"bag.

If I were you, I'd get the medium PS1 in Smoke. It's so classy, useful, stylish and timeless. But as you can see, it's on my wishlist, too, so I'm not neutral.

Good luck deciding! Let us know what you get.


----------



## dbaby

I would recommend the medium PS1 as I have the midnight one and I'm quite short. I'm not as thin as you, but I tried on the large hanging with the strap and it looked a bit too big for me. The medium is surprisingly roomy and fits just enough, and I do love the smoke color!


----------



## nomoreshopping

Thank you, Jennytalula and dbaby, for your replies! 

Jenny, is that you? You look really sweet and congratulations on your wedding!  Btw, what's IRL? I'm not a cross-body bag kind person, so that's fine. I wish I could have both. Haha... *my nickname suddenly pops into my head*.. darn it! 

I've never actually seen the lining of the Alexa. What makes it look cheap? I've also heard a few complaints about the make of the PS1, especially the buckle. Hmm... I think the black is so cool but hear that the paint on the buckle comes off really quickly after a few uses. 

Both bags slouch, huh? I like the slightly slouchy look - like Balenciaga (love their bags!!). From all the pictures I've seen online, the oversized Alexa doesn't look that big. But maybe that's coz the models are bigger than I am. I think if I were to get the PS1, it'd probably be the medium.. ok, I'm getting somewhere at least... ;P


----------



## nomoreshopping

It's official.... I'm getting the PS1 in smoke, medium!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *jittery*

Oh, by the way, is it true that applying Black Rock Leather & Rich, or LMB, on the bag (PS1) before use is advisable?


----------



## jennytalula

Congratulations!!! Where will you be getting it from? 

btw, that's Christina Hendricks of MAD MEN in my avatar (I wish it was me). And thank you! I'm very happy these days. 

IRL = in real life 

You can see all the interior of most bags on here! The Mulberry forum, specifically the above link I posted, has good proof of the flaws in the Alexa.


----------



## Blo0ondi

heeey everyone.. i think i'm falling in love with PSI n i'm fallin hard 
but i cant decide on the color or size..
i'm a 5' 1.4" anf i rarely wear heels 
i'm torn between the brown and midnight colors.. n i cant decide on th size i'm thinkin either th medium or large..
but i cant tell i only saw pics of th large model n th midnight color
soo i'm hoping u uyz can help me with real life pics of th medium sized PSI n th brown color real life pic 2..


----------



## Elliespurse

nomoreshopping said:


> It's official.... I'm getting the PS1 in smoke, medium!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *jittery*
> 
> Oh, by the way, is it true that applying Black Rock Leather & Rich, or LMB, on the bag (PS1) before use is advisable?



Woho! Congrats on getting the PS1 in smoke!! 

I have used Blackrock Leather N Rich on my black PS1, but I haven't tried on a smoke. Some kind of protection would be great I think.


----------



## Elliespurse

Blo0ondi said:


> heeey everyone.. i think i'm falling in love with PSI n i'm fallin hard
> but i cant decide on the color or size..
> i'm a 5' 1.4" anf i rarely wear heels
> i'm torn between the brown and midnight colors.. n i cant decide on th size i'm thinkin either th medium or large..
> but i cant tell i only saw pics of th large model n th midnight color
> soo i'm hoping u uyz can help me with real life pics of th medium sized PSI n th brown color real life pic 2..



Hi, brown or midnight would be great, there are some model pics of the medium/brown on net-a-porter


----------



## Blo0ondi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, brown or midnight would be great, there are some model pics of the medium/brown on net-a-porter


 
thnx alot 
i think the medium one would fot me better.. but still torn about th color 2 get though


----------



## Blo0ondi

i think once i see them in the store i will know which one 2 get


----------



## bisoumoi

I'm 5'2 and the medium looks just right on me, though I wish it could be a little bigger for me to stuff everything in. A member ehemelay owns a large and did some mod pics before somewhere, search a few pages back you should see it. I'm satisfied with my medium, it makes me carry less stuff.


----------



## ehemelay

I just got an email from Net-a-Porter announcing "the latest PS1 bags."

There are photos of a deep red, and orange, a beautiful purple, etc.

I checked the website but still nothing new for sale.

I hope this wasn't a cruel joke!!!!  I would love to snag a brick red PS1.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Can't you post the pictures from the mail?

I'm around 5'1 (158 cm) and I have the large.


----------



## mochiblure

*ehemelay *-- Any chance of you uploading the photos here? I'd love to see the new PS1 colors!


----------



## Megs

ehemelay said:


> I just got an email from Net-a-Porter announcing "the latest PS1 bags."
> 
> There are photos of a deep red, and orange, a beautiful purple, etc.
> 
> I checked the website but still nothing new for sale.
> 
> I hope this wasn't a cruel joke!!!!  I would love to snag a brick red PS1.



Yes! Can you include the photo? I've been waiting for a PS1!!! Just need the right color


----------



## demicouture

the deep red is STUNNING!!


----------



## ehemelay

I will try to copy the photo when I get home to my PC!!  (On my iPhone now).

I re-read the email and it was an invite to pre-order.  Four colors, apparently all available in both Medium and Large.

Stay tuned; should only be a few hours!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

i talked it out with my sis.. i tink i'm gettin th large one it looks alot more nicer than th medium one and u can stuff it more 

*ehemelay*
i'll be waitin 4 ur post i'll keep on checkin in


----------



## ehemelay

Got it!!!

The colors are (per Net-a-Porter description) clockwise: 

Red
Tan 
Olive 
Lavender


The "tan" color looks more orange than tan to me, and it looks like a different color than the brown on the PS website.  Also, I don't know why the deep purple is called "lavender," but who cares?  It's gorgeous!!

I am 100% in love with the red.  I can't decide if I should pre-order or not... I don't carry red often and as much as I love it, there's no way it will get as much use as my Smoke and Moss PS1s.  Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## BooYah

^wow, colors are soooo gorgeous-love ALL of them!
thanks so much for posting, *ehemelay*


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow! Love the new colors, the Red looks great!  -Thanks for posting!


----------



## bedhead

Wow, that red is stunning! Also loving the purple and olive. Beautiful!


----------



## honeypye1

Wow, love the new colors, is the Tan the same color as the Brown on NAP?  Purple, Red and Olive are TDF.  Thanks Ehemelay.


----------



## mochiblure

Thanks for posting the new colors *ehemelay*! Wonder how similar Olive and Moss are to each other...


----------



## ehemelay

*BooYah*, *Elliespurse*, *bedhead* and *honeypye1*:

I'm thrilled to share the new colors.  I am so, so torn about the red.  I was thinking about a BV woven bag in crimson (I think that's the official name)... but now I wonder if I should pre-order another PS1.

Further complicating my shopping adventures, I'm hoping against hope that the Balenciaga moto jacket I want will be reproduced this upcoming fall, so I'm saving ahead for that purchase... I should really only buy one more bag before fall - got to make sure it's the right one!!


----------



## demicouture

thanks for sharing that email!!! 

i promise the red is TDF and the olive is a tad richer and darker than the moss.
the lavender is also a must have... ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

ehemelay said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> The colors are (per Net-a-Porter description) clockwise:
> 
> Red
> Tan
> Olive
> Lavender
> 
> 
> The "tan" color looks more orange than tan to me, and it looks like a different color than the brown on the PS website. Also, I don't know why the deep purple is called "lavender," but who cares? It's gorgeous!!
> 
> I am 100% in love with the red. I can't decide if I should pre-order or not... I don't carry red often and as much as I love it, there's no way it will get as much use as my Smoke and Moss PS1s. Decisions, decisions!!


 
i think the olive coloris very niiiiiceeeee
thnx 4 uploading it


----------



## Beach Bum

ok.if u could choose.would u get a black or smoke large PS1?
Im DYING to get one...LOL!


----------



## maxter

Beach Bum said:


> ok.if u could choose.would u get a black or smoke large PS1?
> Im DYING to get one...LOL!



I like it!  Do you have a pic for the smoke color?

The only thing I might not like are the smaller strappy things - like on the muse.  But otherwise great looking bag.


----------



## maxter

Beach Bum said:


> ok.if u could choose.would u get a black or smoke large PS1?
> Im DYING to get one...LOL!



Found it in smoke.  Like both the smoke and the midnight blue.


----------



## Beach Bum

Theres a store by me that has smoke in stock...im gonna go look at it.this is SOOO my next bag!!LOL!


----------



## nomoreshopping

Aaahhh!!! I keep getting thrown back and forth about the colour and size. I'd love the black one in medium but I really like the smoke too. My boyfriend's ordered the smoke in a medium for me from the PS website (Yippeee!!!!) but now I'm wondering if I should have gotten the large instead! I hate myself sometimes! Haha.. I keep wondering if the smoke'd be too small for my taste. Damn it... Oh well.. I'll keep you ladies updated when it arrives.

Oh, I have the list of PS1s coming in (net-a-porter). But why can't I insert a picture here? They ask for a URL? Sorry, I'm not that great with IT. If anyone can help, I could show you the bags with pictures.


----------



## ehemelay

Beach Bum said:


> Theres a store by me that has smoke in stock...im gonna go look at it.this is SOOO my next bag!!LOL!


 
Here are some photos of my Smoke.  The color is very accurate:


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS!
How do u like that color?


----------



## nomoreshopping

ehemelay said:


> Here are some photos of my Smoke. The color is very accurate:


 


Hey! I checked out your website! You sure have loads of nice bags!!! I love your City!! That's gotta be my next purchase... a long time from now though...  Any chance of looking at pictures of you modelling your PS1 in Smoke? You mentioned you weren't tall. I'm about 164cm tall and skinny. Just wanted a comparison... Thank you!


----------



## ehemelay

Beach Bum said:


> ^THANKS!
> How do u like that color?


 
I love Smoke!  It is the most versatile grey I have ever owned.  More of a taupe, I suppose.  It matches with everything.  Even browns.  Smoke alone would have been enough but then I fell in love with a photo of Moss and snagged that one, too.  They are both tremendous neutrals.



nomoreshopping said:


> Hey! I checked out your website! You sure have loads of nice bags!!! I love your City!! That's gotta be my next purchase... a long time from now though...  Any chance of looking at pictures of you modelling your PS1 in Smoke? You mentioned you weren't tall. I'm about 164cm tall and skinny. Just wanted a comparison... Thank you!


 

Here a couple of photos of me with my Large PS1s.  I carry a lot of stuff everywhere, and I prefer big bags, but I don't think that the Large style looks oversized on me.  The Medium is smaller than a Bal City by measurement alone, but because it is compartmentalized I think that you could probably fit the same amount of supplies in a Medium PS1 as a City.  It just depends it you prefer a more "empty" look (which I do!)

For reference, I am about 5'2" in bare feet and wear a US size 4:

(Smoke)





(Moss)





(Moss)


----------



## nomoreshopping

Thanx, ehemelay! Have you got pictures that aren't so close-up? Sigh.. I do agree it doesn't look that oversized on you. The medium looks small in some pictures online and bigger in others.. So annoying! How much smaller is it (medium) compared to the City?


----------



## Tank Luo

Im Love


----------



## honeypye1

Hi Everyone,

Im trying to make a decision on wether to get the Large Brown/Tan PS1 or the Smoke, i keep changing my mind, i love the Smoke color but in some pics it looks very pale and seems a bit too light, then the Tan/Brown color is lovely but looks like different shades of Tan  and sometimes looks a bit Orangey in the pics ive seen, has anyone seen the Tan/Brown IRL? i really want one of these babys but cant make up my mind on which color to get, thanks.


----------



## demicouture

i would go for smoke! it is really the best neutral to have!!!

here are a couple of pics of my current ps1
smoke
moss
fuchsia
black


----------



## Blo0ondi

nomoreshopping said:


> Oh, I have the list of PS1s coming in (net-a-porter). But why can't I insert a picture here? They ask for a URL? Sorry, I'm not that great with IT. If anyone can help, I could show you the bags with pictures.


 
u can check www.photobucket.com there u can create an account n upload th wanna post here


----------



## honeypye1

I love the Fuschia, do you wear it much?  such a gorgeous color.


----------



## demicouture

not as much as i would like to but it will come out this summer!


----------



## honeypye1

Its such a gorgeous color Demicouture, your PS1's are gorgeous, hadnt realised the Moss was such a great neutral color, think i'll go for the Smoke after all, i'd love the new Red too but want to try the Smoke 1st to see if i like it enough to get a 2nd one (though im sure i will).


----------



## Miss T

Does a multicolor python PS1 exist? Or are there any rumors of one existing in the future?


----------



## ehemelay

demicouture said:


> i would go for smoke! it is really the best neutral to have!!!
> 
> here are a couple of pics of my current ps1
> smoke
> moss
> fuchsia
> black


 


What a collection!!  Are they all the same size?  I'm not sure if it's the camera angle, looks like maybe the smoke and moss are Large while the fuscia and black are Medium?

I have to agree with the previous poster, your Fuschia is stunning!!!


----------



## ehemelay

nomoreshopping said:


> Thanx, ehemelay! Have you got pictures that aren't so close-up? Sigh.. I do agree it doesn't look that oversized on you. The medium looks small in some pictures online and bigger in others.. So annoying! How much smaller is it (medium) compared to the City?


 
Hi *nomoreshopping*!  I snapped this shot quickly in the morning - I am actually carrying one of my Bals today, so the PS1 is empty but I think you get an idea of how it looks from a distance.

FYI - I have kept the shoulder strap knotted.  I really think it's a cool look, and I also prefer that my bags fall at hip level or higher.  I think if the strap were unknotted, it would probably hang two or three inches lower (which for me, would make a big difference).

Hope this helps!!


----------



## calisnoopy

demicouture said:


> i would go for smoke! it is really the best neutral to have!!!
> 
> here are a couple of pics of my current ps1
> smoke
> moss
> fuchsia
> black


 
omg loveeeeee your collection pics!!!

i remembered you telling me last time...your hot pink is a seasonal color right?

going to try and hunt one down...are yours all the large or the medium size?


----------



## lilbou64

demicouture said:


> i would go for smoke! it is really the best neutral to have!!!
> 
> here are a couple of pics of my current ps1
> smoke
> moss
> fuchsia
> black




LOVE your collection!!! I will have to do a bag sandwich too!! I have a saddle on the way!!!


----------



## lilbou64

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...on=actual&gender=women&group=&style=&subline=

Luisaviaroma already has the fall bags available on their website! Scroll down to bags and you will see!


----------



## demicouture

thanks everyone!

mine are all LARGE so far!
it is the perfect size for me but to be honest if i saw one that i like (the colour of) and it was medium i would also take it!!!!!!


----------



## lilbou64

I just got the Saddle medium today!!
Here is my collection so far!! I LOVE PS1s!!


----------



## galex101404

lilbou64 said:


> I just got the Saddle medium today!!
> Here is my collection so far!! I LOVE PS1s!!



wow.. your collection is AMAZING!!!!  

i'm debating between a large and a medium saddle, if you have some extra time do you mind posting comparison pictures so I can see the size difference? Also, which size do you like better?


----------



## ehemelay

I am in awe, *lilbou64*.  

Do you plan to further expand your PS1 collection?  Which fall colors catch your eye?



lilbou64 said:


> I just got the Saddle medium today!!
> Here is my collection so far!! I LOVE PS1s!!


----------



## honeypye1

Woe Lilbou, What a fabulous collection you have, gorgeous colors.


----------



## lilbou64

galex101404 said:


> wow.. your collection is AMAZING!!!!
> 
> i'm debating between a large and a medium saddle, if you have some extra time do you mind posting comparison pictures so I can see the size difference? Also, which size do you like better?




I ll do a comparison picture tomorrow!  Right now, I carry the Medium size for everyday use! It has plenty of space for my wallet, iphone, make-up pouch, scarf.. etc., since I don't carry lots of stuff when I go out! I haven't had the chance to carry out the large size yet! But I think someone here mentioned that it holds a 13" laptop! so, I think both sizes are extremely practical depending on your lifestyle!!


----------



## lilbou64

ehemelay said:


> I am in awe, *lilbou64*.
> 
> Do you plan to further expand your PS1 collection?  Which fall colors catch your eye?




I will definitely expand my collection!! I was a Balenciaga addict and now I am all for PS1! (but balenciaga will still be my first love ) It is just not like other bags out there yet it is stylish and chic in an unconventional way!
I am hoping to see more fall colors!! but I really like the purple so far! I think I saw one of the olsen twins carrying the purple color in the previous season! it really looked good!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

lilbou64 said:


> I just got the Saddle medium today!!
> Here is my collection so far!! I LOVE PS1s!!


 
wow ur collection is 2 TDF


----------



## Elliespurse

*demicouture* and *lilbou64* - Wow, you have wonderful collections with all colors!!


----------



## demicouture

lilbou, GREAT GREAT collection!!!!!!!!!!!

i am really thinking about getting the midnight large today!! but then i really would like the purple from the new season... decisions decisions!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

GOD, Lilbou!!! Insanely wonderful collection!!!!  I'm sooo jealous!

I really want a clutch soon!


----------



## sammi_nysh

OMG, just take my breath away! Fab collection!  




lilbou64 said:


> I just got the Saddle medium today!!
> Here is my collection so far!! I LOVE PS1s!!


----------



## lilbou64

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## fashionista2000

Is there a way we could authenticate a ps1? Is the fake out yet by any chance? I want one so bad..


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista2000 said:


> Is there a way we could authenticate a ps1? Is the fake out yet by any chance? I want one so bad..



Hi, you could post a new thread in the Authenticate This... section with an authenticate question, and yes there are a lot of fakes around now.


----------



## fashionista2000

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could post a new thread in the Authenticate This... section with an authenticate question, and yes there are a lot of fakes around now.



Thank you for helping me out!


----------



## Cilifene

Hi 
Anyone know if there is a Smoke medium anywhere in europe?


----------



## SS-AW

LuisaViaRoma have a large.... http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=U0lMVkVS&season=actual&seasProdID=52I


----------



## Cilifene

SS-AW said:


> LuisaViaRoma have a large.... http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=M289&des=&cat=0&gender=women&group=bags&vendorColor=U0lMVkVS&season=actual&seasProdID=52I



Thanks! but it's too big and suede.


----------



## ShoeLover

For those ladies who have the smoke and moss. Which one you like better??? I really want one and I love the moss but I'm not completely sure yet! Comments???


----------



## honeypye1

Cilifene - How does the PS1 compare to the Alexa?  i remembered your Alexa reveal and  im torn between the 2 bags.


----------



## Cilifene

honeypye1 said:


> Cilifene - How does the PS1 compare to the Alexa?  i remembered your Alexa reveal and  im torn between the 2 bags.



Get the PS!! 
PS1 is the best bag I've ever had! - The medium size holds a lot. It looks same size as Alexa but it holds more. It's better to get in and out of it stays better on shoulder. 
And the most important thing for me all the pockets - I've had my black PS since september 09 and its still my faw bag. 
Btw...I sold my Alexa.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I had already decided on a Large and now you're making me think about the medium again! lol!


----------



## ehemelay

ShoeLover said:


> For those ladies who have the smoke and moss. Which one you like better??? I really want one and I love the moss but I'm not completely sure yet! Comments???


 

Proverbial gun to the head - I would pick Smoke.

But only under the threat of violence!!  I love them both; they seem to match with everything equally.  There is zero possibility of me letting either bag go.

I think that I chose Smoke because, to my eye, there are so many beautiful greens available from other designers.  Proenza Schouler produced the perfect gray/taupe for me, and that's why I would pick Smoke over Moss if I absolutely had to.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks!!! I really appreciate all of your comments! To be honest, I was hoping you'd say moss! lol! I guess, I haven't seen a good modeling picture of the smoke. And La Garconne has beautiful pictures of the moss and that's really what's making me want the moss at the moment...
Well, at least I know I want a LARGE one in a color that's not black. Because I have too many black bags.


----------



## drel39

been off the thread for awhile, but *lilbou* and *demicouture*, love your bags! i finally got my smoke large and have been really loving it. unfortunately having a problem with the front clasp but the proenza people have been super sweet in helping me resolve my issue. off to proenza for fixing, but will hopefully have her back soon. i do love this bag - before i sent it off, had used it almost 2 weeks straight. the leather is soft and seemed to be getting softer every time i used it. 

btw, those new fall colors are gorgeous!! thanks so much for posting *ehemelay*. loving the red and the purple.


----------



## youllfindtheway

This is the only bag that my big camera can fit inside and doesn't look distorted


----------



## Elliespurse

^You look great with your PS1!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

youllfindtheway said:


> This is the only bag that my big camera can fit inside and doesn't look distorted




You look awesome!! I like your blazer too!


----------



## demicouture

you DO look awesome!! my business partner (male) has that same one and uses it all the time!!

I GOT THE MIDNIGHT !!!!


----------



## honeypye1

You look fabulous with the PS1, ive pretty much decided to get the Smoke and maybe a Black too, i sold a couple of Mulberrys recently and have a gap for a Brown and a Black bag, dont know if my DH will let me get both just now but i'll work on him,  i really do need a Black bag for work and i think the Large PS1 will be perfect.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

YAY! Congrats Leyla  You're gonna love midnight!


----------



## honeypye1

The Navy is gorgeous DemiCouture, congratulations.


----------



## ehemelay

Love it!!  Your PS1 looks fantastic, and this photo goes to how chic an oversized bag can be.


I want an XL!!!!!!!!!!!!



youllfindtheway said:


> This is the only bag that my big camera can fit inside and doesn't look distorted


----------



## NYCavalier

Hi Ladies (and gentlemen!!) I have admired your bags for so long.. I bought my own! Presenting Large Black PS1


----------



## Beach Bum

---ooh loves it!!!!!!^

I'm trying to decide between black and smoke in the large size too!!!
How do u like size?


----------



## demicouture

WOW congrats NYC!!!
such an all rounder in that colour!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks* Jill* and *demicouture*!! I LOVE her! 

*Jill *- I actually was thinking about smoke too, but I love black bags so I went with black for my first .. hehe! I was deciding between the Large and the XL, but I figured since I just got the nature flap, I wanted to go a little smaller (Medium would be too small for me).. Perfect size!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Its alot smaller than nature.yes?
Nature is more of a travel bag for me so Im looking for a smaller one


----------



## NYCavalier

Yes, a lot smaller.. definitely more of a purse than nature (which I agree is more of a travel bag)


----------



## lilbou64

love the black!!


----------



## sophkbe

NYCavalier said:


> Hi Ladies (and gentlemen!!) I have admired your bags for so long.. I bought my own! Presenting Large Black PS1



Oh my god, so lovely.
Congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

LaGarconne has the new PS Shopping Tote up now


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I don't like that tote 

NYcava: Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## youllfindtheway

Thanks guys for the kind comments! Yes I love how I can use this bag for everyday or some chic events.
Also the new tan color is beyond! I want it so badly!!!


----------



## brandnamelover

How much is the normal PS1? Which one is better between this or Mulberry Alexa??? Thanks


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I just found and ordered a medium smoke and am super excited! This is my first PS1, so I'm wondering if it's okay to treat the bag with products (apple guard, conditioner, etc.) I've read a few posts where TPF'ers mention conditioner, but wanted to make certain. I've used apple on my Balenciagas, but the leather could be different. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I just found and ordered a medium smoke and am super excited! This is my first PS1, so I'm wondering if it's okay to treat the bag with products (apple guard, conditioner, etc.) I've read a few posts where TPF'ers mention conditioner, but wanted to make certain. I've used apple on my Balenciagas, but the leather could be different. Any input would be greatly appreciated!



Congrats on getting the smoke PS1!!  -I have treated both my PS1 and Bbags with the same conditioner (and a lot of buffing). I think apple products should be fine, but you could try a small hidden area first. g/l


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on getting the smoke PS1!!  -I have treated both my PS1 and Bbags with the same conditioner (and a lot of buffing). I think apple products should be fine, but you could try a small hidden area first. g/l



Thanks for the advice! I usually figure if my Balenciaga's can handle it, anything can... but it's still good to check! I'm super excited to get it! I feel in love with smoke after seeing everyone's beautiful photos!


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I usually figure if my Balenciaga's can handle it, anything can... but it's still good to check! I'm super excited to get it! I feel in love with smoke after seeing everyone's beautiful photos!



I'm here in the waiting lounge too, I also have a smoke PS1 in the mail!  -I'll try the leather protection when it arrives and see how it turns out.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Elliespurse said:


> I'm here in the waiting lounge too, I also have a smoke PS1 in the mail!  -I'll try the leather protection when it arrives and see how it turns out.



What size did you get? Like many others, I was torn between large and medium. A medium in smoke turned up, so I grabbed it. After trying them at Barney's, it's more of a handbag and the large is more of a tote. Large will be my next purchase! This is the first bag that might truly equal or even take over Balenciaga's place in my life. I need a change.


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> What size did you get? Like many others, I was torn between large and medium. A medium in smoke turned up, so I grabbed it. After trying them at Barney's, it's more of a handbag and the large is more of a tote. Large will be my next purchase! This is the first bag that might truly equal or even take over Balenciaga's place in my life. I need a change.



I got the large but I think the medium would be roomy enough for me most of the time. I love carrying the PS1 with the knotted shoulder strap, it's very comfortable and stays on the shoulder.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I can't wait to see photos! My next bag will be a large. I tried on both and they feel very different. It's similar to how different Balenciaga bags looks similar but feel unique.


----------



## ashleyby

Just ordered the large PS1 in Smoke from the Proenza Schouler website with overnight shipping, so hopefully I will have it in my paws by the weekend. I used to carry only Balenciaga (2005, 2006) but have since converted to Goyard and Bottega Veneta. This bag is the only one that has caught my eye in the last 4 years, which is to say quite a lot.


----------



## ashleyby

ashleyby said:


> Just ordered the large PS1 in Smoke from the Proenza Schouler website with overnight shipping, so hopefully I will have it in my paws by the weekend. I used to carry only Balenciaga (2005, 2006) but have since converted to Goyard and Bottega Veneta. This bag is the only one that has caught my eye in the last 4 years, which is to say quite a lot.



Oh wow. Just 2 hours after I placed my order, it has shipped. Due to arrive tomorrow by 10:30am. That's some insane turnaround time!


----------



## Elliespurse

*ashleyby* - Congrats on your smoke PS1, wow shipped in 2 hours is fast!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

My medium smoke just arrived! I'm in love! (Excuse the messy room and outfit)


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> My medium smoke just arrived! I'm in love! (Excuse the messy room and outfit)



*GORGEOUS*!! i definitely want the medium now, because that looks like the perfect size to carry both on your arm and on your shoulder.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^It is gorgeous!!!
I wonder which size (medium or large) is closer to the dimensions of a Balenciaga city, which is my favorite size bag...???


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I'm 5'4 and 110lbs and it's a very nice size. I've owned a few city bags over the years and  would say the medium is comparable to a RH city. It's also a tad smaller than my Dior gaucho if anyone is familiar with that bag. It's not a big bag, but looks fabulous on the shoulder. I also loved the large (my next bag), which felt more like a tote and more comparable to say a Balenciaga mid-day.


----------



## Beach Bum

Wow,I love your smoke bag!!!!
Now I'm second guessing the decision to get a large one...lol


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Beach Bum said:


> Wow,I love your smoke bag!!!!
> Now I'm second guessing the decision to get a large one...lol



Don't!!! I'm getting a large next! I tried both on at Barney's and both are beautiful and different. The large is a better every day\work type of bag. The medium, while it fits plenty, is more of a comfortable handbag. They are totally different! (This coming from someone who thinks there's a big difference between a Balenciaga bags in varying shapes, hardware and colors). MY BF will say "Don't you have that bag already?"


----------



## lmelanie

i have that exact smoke bag..i cant come on this thread anymore..cause i want a large one bad!


----------



## Elliespurse

*NYCshopGirl80* - Woohoo, Congrats on your PS1!  Looks great!


----------



## Lyokia

Hello,

I've been a stalker/observer on this thread for a longgg time while debating plunking down $$ on a PS1 (I have never spent that much on something that is a non electronic device  ).  I finallllly made the splurge recently, got the bag and love it!

Unfortunately, the second time I took it out, the proenza schouler tag on the side went missing!!! I have my friend searching her car (I was visiting her out of state), but I am trying to figure out how it could have "fallen off".

I was wondering if someone could either post or point me to an image of the tag on the bag including the clasp/hook on how it attaches to the bag (I seem to remember it just being on a ring that sits on the hook that connects the strap).  Similar to the pics that Ehemelay took of her smoke but getting the connection in as well.

I am sooooo angry/sad over this :*(


----------



## Elliespurse

*Lyokia* Hello and welcome! - Congrats on getting your PS1! 

I'm so sorry about the missing tag  -I've seen that it could fall off if it's put on the bag after the strap (I put the tag on the strap first). I really hope you finds it.


----------



## DeeBe

Hi everyone, so happy to see so many people loving the PS1 just like me.
I was looking to order a medium in smoke last week at the Proenza Schouler online shop and it was in stock.  Sadly when I finally sat down at the computer to order it last night..... it's already out of stock!! Does anyone know if they will replenish their stock online or does out of stock means it's sold out for good?? Thanks.....


----------



## Elliespurse

DeeBe - Congrats, the smoke has been around for years and I'm sure new stock will come in, it's a base color like midnight and black. It could also turn up at some stockists. g/l


----------



## DeeBe

Thanks Elliespurse! It's good to know, I'll check back at the website often to order the smoke =)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Years is maybe a bit much  The bag will turn 2 this FW season.


----------



## Lyokia

Thanks Ellie!

And I know...I didn't really think about it ahead of time (I figured the way it came was good).



I saw the new colors and i kind of want the green...


----------



## princessbaggirl

Hi this is my first post! I just purchased a ps1 large tobacco suede bag and I cannot decide if I should exchange it for a leather one...I like the neutral color and didnt want black on black because it seemed to mature for me (im 18) so I was wondering what your opinions were...THANKS!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*princessbaggirl* - Welcome and Congrats on getting a PS1!!  -I think tobacco suede is a great choice and I know other PS1 fans here loved their tobacco, it's also how it fit in your wardrobe and perhaps suede is little more casual than the leather.


----------



## Beach Bum

I personally prefer leather over suede in terms of durability.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

FYI 

There's two fake bags on ebay.co.uk, I reported both.

One black clutch and a PS1 large i khaki or something similar.


----------



## demicouture

oh no!!
both by the same person and someone already bid!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I know it's heartbreaking when I see someone bid on fakes..

Anyway, here's a pic of my new Large PS1 in Smoke color  -I have put on a layer of conditioner, the white dryness is gone and scratches are easier to rub out with a finger.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elliespurse said:


> ^I know it's heartbreaking when I see someone bid on fakes..
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic of my new Large PS1 in Smoke color  -I have put on a layer of conditioner, the white dryness is gone and scratches are easier to rub out with a finger.



Which conditioner did you use?

I still haven't brought my smoke out, since I want to treat it first...


----------



## tipsuda

Hello everyone!

I got the PS1 Pouchette in Black a couple weeks ago and I am absolutely in love with it! Unfortunately, after using it only four times in 11 days, the enamel on the clasp started to chip in the corner. It wasn't too noticeable, but it was very dissapointing. If I had been using it only four times and the chipping has already begun, then what the heck would the bag look like after more use?!

I e-mailed client services @ Proenza Schouler and I got a prompt reply. They agreed to repair my clasp, but also stated "Please note that enamel coatings are subject to chipping but it does not usually happen right away and does not happen to every bag."

!!!!!!

WOW. I LOVE Proenza Schouler, but the quality isn't suited for a $900 clutch. I sent it out last week, and I've been notified that the package has been received. I will post an update when I receive her back


----------



## audreylita

The same thing happened to me.  I had a medium black leather PS1 and the paint chipped on the clasp shortly after I bought it.  I returned it to Barneys New York and exchanged it for a yellow suede PS1 with a plain metal clasp.  I have really missed having a black bag so just ordered and received another medium black leather PS1 from the Proenza website.  I am really hoping this one doesn't chip as well but since you've just had the same experience, I'm a little nervous it may happen again.  



tipsuda said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I got the PS1 Pouchette in Black a couple weeks ago and I am absolutely in love with it! Unfortunately, after using it only four times in 11 days, the enamel on the clasp started to chip in the corner. It wasn't too noticeable, but it was very dissapointing. If I had been using it only four times and the chipping has already begun, then what the heck would the bag look like after more use?!
> 
> I e-mailed client services @ Proenza Schouler and I got a prompt reply. They agreed to repair my clasp, but also stated "Please note that enamel coatings are subject to chipping but it does not usually happen right away and does not happen to every bag."
> 
> !!!!!!
> 
> WOW. I LOVE Proenza Schouler, but the quality isn't suited for a $900 clutch. I sent it out last week, and I've been notified that the package has been received. I will post an update when I receive her back


----------



## Elliespurse

^The hardware on my black PS1 is ok so far, no problems.




caroulemapoulen said:


> Which conditioner did you use?
> 
> I still haven't brought my smoke out, since I want to treat it first...



I use "Blackrock Leather 'N' Rich", I posted a description here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-75.html#post15398231


----------



## tipsuda

Before I purchased the PS1 Pouchette, I heard all sorts of stories about clasp issues, but I didn't think it would happen to me. Now that mine has chipped from very very light wear, I think that it could happen to anyone and more than once.. good thing that PS has such great customer service. Hopefully yours will be one of the lucky ones with a chip-free clasp!




audreylita said:


> The same thing happened to me.  I had a medium black leather PS1 and the paint chipped on the clasp shortly after I bought it.  I returned it to Barneys New York and exchanged it for a yellow suede PS1 with a plain metal clasp.  I have really missed having a black bag so just ordered and received another medium black leather PS1 from the Proenza website.  I am really hoping this one doesn't chip as well but since you've just had the same experience, I'm a little nervous it may happen again.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elliespurse said:


> I use "Blackrock Leather 'N' Rich", I posted a description here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-75.html#post15398231




Great, thanks


----------



## Beach Bum

i gave up and ordered the LG black PS 1 today...LOL
Had a really bad day and needed retail therapy!HEHE...should be here by Thurs...I overnighted it


----------



## miap

Hi.  I am ready to pull the trigger on a medium PS1 in smoke; however I don't want to end up with a lot of marks or scratches.  I was wondering if everyone who owns these treats them first with a conditioner or a water repellant first?  And also, I was wondering about the type of leather it is?  Will it end up soft and buttery like my Balenciaga's?  Is there a color transfer problem on the smoke color because it's so light?   Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! : )


----------



## bisoumoi

I heard about the chipping issues. My d-rings, hooks and the stud has chipped. In fact, the d-rings chipped after a few days' use; I would think it was caused by the abrasion. I'm not fuss about that, they are not noticeable. My clasp is okay so far and I am crossing my fingers.

Btw, it is a bit late but I love the PS1 family pics from *lilbou* and *demicouture*!



tipsuda said:


> Before I purchased the PS1 Pouchette, I heard all sorts of stories about clasp issues, but I didn't think it would happen to me. Now that mine has chipped from very very light wear, I think that it could happen to anyone and more than once.. good thing that PS has such great customer service. Hopefully yours will be one of the lucky ones with a chip-free clasp!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Beach Bum* - Congrats on your PS1!! 



miap said:


> Hi.  I am ready to pull the trigger on a medium PS1 in smoke; however I don't want to end up with a lot of marks or scratches.  I was wondering if everyone who owns these treats them first with a conditioner or a water repellant first?  And also, I was wondering about the type of leather it is?  Will it end up soft and buttery like my Balenciaga's?  Is there a color transfer problem on the smoke color because it's so light?   Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! : )



Congrats on getting a PS1! -I think it's great to put on a conditioner/water repellent first, I posted a description on the conditioner I uses here: a few pages back, I used tis on my Smoke PS1 too, the color is't actually so light it's more medium I think. The leather is similar to Bbags and really soft.


----------



## miap

Thank you Elliespurse! This forum has been so helpful!! : )


----------



## bumble1

Need help! I have a new Moss PS1 and moisturized it with Lovinmybags Miracle Shield. I was told it wouldn't dull the leather, but it has definitely removed some of the glaze that makes this bag so lovely. Any suggestions about additional products to use or what else to do? I'm wary about using anything else on top of it, but am definitely open to suggestions. Thank you!!


----------



## silverfern

Have you tried buffing the leather with a soft cloth? I've found this normally restores a bit of the shine/glaze after applying LMB products.


----------



## Elliespurse

*bumble1* - I haven't used LMB myself but I think Bbag owners use Shine Restore over Miracle Shield to bring back the glaze. I think you could look this up in the Balenciaga forum. g/l


Edit: silverfern's suggestion sounds great!


----------



## troethke

I just returned my medium PS1 in midnight....did I get a dud? The leather was on the thin side and had a few darker splotches....I was actually OK with this though.  But the issue i couldn't accept was that there were cracks in the sealant at the edges.  The cracks were all around the bag, making it rough to the touch.  And the cracking was worst where the knot in the shoulder strap was tied.  Sigh....I just loved the size and the pockets and the design!  My Canard Balenciaga arrived the same day, and the PS1 looked so sad next to it.....and I had been so excited about trying out a new designer.  Thankfully, the retailer was great with returns....I packed it up right away.

So, please tell me I just got a bad one.....I'm hoping that's the case.  Then, I really can look forward to getting the Khaki/olive color that is coming out soon!


----------



## Beach Bum

I got my large PS1 today in black...I LOVE IT!!!!
So excited to finally find a bag i LOVE!


----------



## shopaholicvamp

Congratulations Beach Bum... the PS1 is a beautiful bag

I'm thinking of getting one too, i just can't decide yet whether to get a PS1 or a Mulberry Alexa..they look like twins 

I don't know which bag uses the better leather in terms of ageing..Mulberry has yummy leather that ages well, i don't know about Proenza, being a younger brand and all...

I'd appreciate any comments on this..


----------



## Beach Bum

I'm very impressed with the quality of the bag and the leather.
I'm super picky...and sent back 2 awful Chanel bags last week that had cheap leather....(chanel quality is not good lately)... This bag isn't as big as I thought either.can't imagine having a medium! This one is the perfect size....a lot of designers make their bags too big or too small...the large is the best everyday bag size ever
It has a back zipper pocket that is big enough for my long Chanel wallet and iPhone....so when I'm running around with my toddler,I don't even have to open purse up


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

shopaholicvamp said:


> Congratulations Beach Bum... the PS1 is a beautiful bag
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one too, i just can't decide yet whether to get a PS1 or a Mulberry Alexa..they look like twins
> 
> *I don't know which bag uses the better leather in terms of ageing*..Mulberry has yummy leather that ages well, i don't know about Proenza, being a younger brand and all...
> 
> I'd appreciate any comments on this..



I'll definitely post pictures when I can find my camera, but the proenza wallet that I have in "pink" has aged beautifully. I have used it for the past 4-5 (I forget haha) months, and the color has aged into a deeper, more rich color. It's also softer! 

Originally, when I received the "pink" wallet I was a little upset about the color. It looked _very _purple. I kept it regardless because I loved the style. In the months that I have used it -- *without any leather protection* (my b!) -- the color has darkened into a rich pink, but there are patches of the purple color left, such as under the straps, and under the strap hooks. 

Overall, my wallet eventually morphed into a beautiful, rich pink, which is much prettier than the purple-magenta-ish color it started off as! I believe the leather used for the wallets is the same as the ps1, so I expect the leather ages the same for both. *:*]


----------



## nomoreshopping

Elliespurse said:


> ^The hardware on my black PS1 is ok so far, no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use "Blackrock Leather 'N' Rich", I posted a description here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-75.html#post15398231




Hey there, I JUST GOT MY PS1 IN MEDIUM SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *fanfare* Hehe... anyway, I was thinking of having it treated before using my precious..  

I called up a couple of the leather cleaning stores locally and they're charging about USD40-60. Of course, that's ok to pay for to treat my lovely bag but... I remember owning a Terrago nanoprotector spray-on (they specialise in treating shoes) which I used my suede bags. It seemed ok and the bottle claims to treat all kinds of leather. I got it locally quite a while back but don't see it on their website. It's apparently got waterproofing and a self-cleaning effect. 

Would you recommend a spray-on or would cream like Blackrock leather and Rich be more ideal? And it's way cheaper than getting it treat professionally. Is it tedious and idiot-proof/easy to use?

Thank you!


----------



## BVLover0710

I have a medium smoke and the leather is naturally sort of distressed looking. I got mine brand new from a boutique and the leather was darker in some places than others, a bit dry and scratched. I love that this bag looks distressed and the scratches rub out with your fingers or just a little bit of conditioner. Apparently this is also just the nature of smoke... I don't know if the bag necessarily needs a professional cleaning, unless it's well used... Linda at Lovin My Bags is fantastic. Otherwise I use apple conditioner on my bag and sprayed it with apple guard for rain protection.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Beach Bum* - Congrats on your PS1! 




nomoreshopping said:


> Hey there, I JUST GOT MY PS1 IN MEDIUM SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *fanfare* Hehe... anyway, I was thinking of having it treated before using my precious..
> 
> I called up a couple of the leather cleaning stores locally and they're charging about USD40-60. Of course, that's ok to pay for to treat my lovely bag but... I remember owning a Terrago nanoprotector spray-on (they specialise in treating shoes) which I used my suede bags. It seemed ok and the bottle claims to treat all kinds of leather. I got it locally quite a while back but don't see it on their website. It's apparently got waterproofing and a self-cleaning effect.
> 
> Would you recommend a spray-on or would cream like Blackrock leather and Rich be more ideal? And it's way cheaper than getting it treat professionally. Is it tedious and idiot-proof/easy to use?
> 
> Thank you!



Wow! Congrats on your Smoke PS1!!  

-My Smoke PS1 had a white dryness on the surface and light color at first. I treated one round with Blackrock darkened the color a bit, one round was also not enough for waterproofing. I'm waiting for more product to arrive and see how it turns out though.

-I would right now say professional treatment like LMB or try a spray like Apple Gardé Rain & Stain repellent, try a small area first and see if you like the result. Also make sure any spray is silicon-free! G/L


----------



## goldbundles

Elliespurse, thanks for the tip. it's very helpful.
BeachBum, congrats on your PS1.  i've also been eyeing that fabulous bag.  enjoy.


----------



## k*d

I went to a club with my PS1 and refused to check it in.  Ironically, I still managed to destroy it.  I set it down on what looked like a clean spot in the dim lighting.  Turns out it the surface was covered in some liquid, possibly water, and now the entire bottom of my medium smoke bag is one big stain.  Thinking I might just Ebay it unless LMB can perform miracles.

Oh, and in response to questions about how the color ages, here's some photos I took of my smoke PS1 after a little over 3 months of use.  The parts exposed to sun are brownish gray, and the unexposed areas are closer to the original color.  The damn thing also spots like crazy with water, so yes, the bottom of mine is completely ruined.  That happened after I took these photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

^ I'm so sorry this happened to your smoke PS1, I really hope LMB can do something. The leather is very special and takes in water and humidity like a sponge, I haven't seen this color change on my smoke though (took pic below yesterday).


----------



## demicouture

congrats on all the new bags!!!
i am currently using my midnight and it is great!!

in terms of stains rain is the biggest enemy of these bags... other than that i love them looking destroyed!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Here is my awesome bag
I cut off the tags and put my stuff right in it...it's a winner!!!
Hope I downloaded ok,using my iPad...lol


----------



## Beach Bum

Best part? My iPad fits perfectly in front interior pocket! Loves!


----------



## mrbeanbin

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19bd35d282

Hi guys, Can i ask if this is authentic?? 

Sorry if i posted in the wrong thread...


----------



## Awwgeez

Beach Bum said:


> Best part? My iPad fits perfectly in front interior pocket! Loves!




Wow! Love it Jill! Its a keeper for sure!


----------



## sydneyswans90

mrbeanbin said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19bd35d282
> 
> Hi guys, Can i ask if this is authentic??
> 
> Sorry if i posted in the wrong thread...



Hey, there's an 'authenticate this' thread, but I distinctly remember someone saying it wasn't authentic, although I'm not sure how you can tell?


----------



## oxygenated18

hi everyone, has anyone ever tried using Apple Rain and Stain Repellent on their PS1s? I just got my smoke PS1 and after hearing about how it spots easily in the rain, i'm getting kind of worried to bring it out before treating it.


----------



## Elliespurse

oxygenated18 said:


> hi everyone, has anyone ever tried using Apple Rain and Stain Repellent on their PS1s? I just got my smoke PS1 and after hearing about how it spots easily in the rain, i'm getting kind of worried to bring it out before treating it.



I know some here used a spray on her smoke PS1, not sure it was Apple though. The Apple products has been used a lot on untreated vachetta leather in the LV forum and this spots very easily in the rain too. And the color says the same after treatment. I would try the Apple product on a small hidden area first and see if you likes the result. G/L


----------



## Elliespurse

*mrbeanbin* - We now have a dedicated thread for authentication questions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157.html


Thanks to the mods setting up this sticky thread!!


----------



## Nat

You're welcome  I noticed that Proenza Schouler authenticity threads were getting posted on a daily basis, so it definitely deserves its own thread


----------



## obcessd

i am pretty loyal to balenciaga but lately i've been wanting to get something different so i bought a black medium PS1 yesterday at barneys! i love all the pockets, but sometimes I wonder if it looks more like a messenger/briefcase instead of a purse because im only 5'0.  but i still love it, i needed something new in my bag rotation.  

also anyone else notice that the strap feels kind of flimsy? the bag is brand spanking new but the strap already feels like one of my balenciaga straps after i've worn it for 4 years...


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

oxygenated18 said:


> hi everyone, has anyone ever tried using Apple Rain and Stain Repellent on their PS1s? I just got my smoke PS1 and after hearing about how it spots easily in the rain, i'm getting kind of worried to bring it out before treating it.



I used it without an issue, though given the nature of the leather don't think it will prevent water spotting completely. Also uses the conditioner sparingly. It doesn't go on smoothly like Balenciaga. It could darken the leather and cause more spots.


----------



## Gotham

...oh my.  The upcoming PS1 weekender is gorgeous!


----------



## bisoumoi

The Large Croc is on sale on NAP! Is anyone tempted? It's still too dear a price for me.


----------



## goldbundles

Nat, ITA!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Gotham said:


> ...oh my.  The upcoming PS1 weekender is gorgeous!



I loooove the handles, but I don't know what to think about the rest of it. And its cheaper. Could the PS1's be going down in price too?


----------



## bella.girl

I really want to get a ps1 bag. I'm going to paris on september. Is it cheaper to get it there? TIA


----------



## courty

k*d said:


> I went to a club with my PS1 and refused to check it in.  Ironically, I still managed to destroy it.  I set it down on what looked like a clean spot in the dim lighting.  Turns out it the surface was covered in some liquid, possibly water, and now the entire bottom of my medium smoke bag is one big stain.  Thinking I might just Ebay it unless LMB can perform miracles.
> 
> Oh, and in response to questions about how the color ages, here's some photos I took of my smoke PS1 after a little over 3 months of use.  The parts exposed to sun are brownish gray, and the unexposed areas are closer to the original color.  The damn thing also spots like crazy with water, so yes, the bottom of mine is completely ruined.  That happened after I took these photos.



arg, i was just coming here to post a very similar complaint about my moss ps1! i purchased it from la garconne, and have carried it probably 3 weeks in total. i'm really careful with it because i know it's leather is more delicate than other bags i have.

it has 2 little water spots on it- i'm not sure what from. i got stuck with it once in the rain, but kept it well covered. 

the really annoying thing to me is the color change. i've begun noticing that the bag looks a little brownish, and thought that seemed off. today i noticed that when i open the front flap, there is a distinct color change between the front of the bag, and the underside- including the places covered by the 2 front straps. it looks like fading you might get from leaving something out in the sun and it fading/getting dirty.

i now wish i had put a protectant on the bag when i got it, but i didn't foresee this color change/fading happening. i want the pretty moss green color back! do you think i have any recourse? the water spots i can accept, but the color change in such a short time bothers me- especially since the inside and back of the bag look so different from the front 

it  is such a bummer because i love this bag otherwise.


----------



## Elliespurse

*courty* - I think it's possible a professional could bring back the color, they have products to remove color that isn't dyed into the leather. 

I would ask *docride* in her leather care thread, she has over 30 years experience with this, the pics above would be very good illustration. The link to her thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-vintage-bag-nightmares-leather-care-info-295160.html


----------



## courty

^^thanks for the thread info! i will check that out. do you think there's any hope in contacting proenza schouler as well? i'd feel better sending it to them, but don't know if there's any hope in that since i have been carrying the bag around.


----------



## Elliespurse

^You could always ask Proenza Schouler, they have been good at taking care of probl before but the nature of the leather could part of the design, looking beat up and worn.


----------



## k*d

courty, I emailed them about the color change last Monday at client.services@proenzaschouler.com and those bastards didn't have the courtesy to reply.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Just when I getting ready to get one I see this post. I was between moss and smoke and now I'm not so sure. See I had a terrible experience with fading in the past. I bought a black balenciaga work that turned green (not moss green, an ugly green) withing days and just thinking about it makes me feel sick.
So for those with the black or midnight, has there been significant fading????


----------



## pinknyanko

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Just when I getting ready to get one I see this post. I was between moss and smoke and now I'm not so sure. See I had a terrible experience with fading in the past. I bought a black balenciaga work that turned green (not moss green, an ugly green) withing days and just thinking about it makes me feel sick.
> So for those with the black or midnight, has there been significant fading????



same here. i had a bbag fade. and i was thinking of getting the midnight... but i'm not so sure now! 

i think i may just end up w/ the topshop PS1 inspired bag... it is a lot less!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

NONE, absolutely NONE on my midnight, dear Emmy. It's as new. No nailmarks and no fading.


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks Ditte! You know, I have always wanted to get a blue balenciaga, but a blue ps1 sounds even better! Right?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks Ditte! You know, I have always wanted to get a blue balenciaga, but a blue ps1 sounds even better! Right?



You knwo I'm cheering for you to get a PS1!  And no chipping on the Midgnight's hardware.


----------



## pinknyanko

caroulemapoulen said:


> You knwo I'm cheering for you to get a PS1!  And no chipping on the Midgnight's hardware.



how long have you had it? 2 yrs? thanks in advance


----------



## tipsuda

Does anyone know how long Proenza Schouler takes to repair their bags? I sent mine in almost two weeks ago and I'm getting anxious...


----------



## ehemelay

Elliespurse said:


> I know some here used a spray on her smoke PS1, not sure it was Apple though. The Apple products has been used a lot on untreated vachetta leather in the LV forum and this spots very easily in the rain too. And the color says the same after treatment. I would try the Apple product on a small hidden area first and see if you likes the result. G/L


 

That might have been me; I protected my Smoke and Moss PS1s with the Cole Haan spray product.  I have been using it to protect my Bals for years and it works very well!

I got a little heavy-handed with the spray on my Smoke, luckily on the underside of the flap, and there were a couple of dark spots as a result.  But over time they have basically blended in with the rest of the bag.

I don't get to carry my PS1s every day (I am currently on a biz trip and didn't bring either bag along - sigh), but I've had each of them for a few months and have no fading/scratching issues with the leather or hardware.  I noticed that the edging on the shoulder strap of my Moss appears to be slightly cracked in one spot, but it doesn't bother me.  The edging is still intact and doing its job, and I doubt that anyone other than me would even notice it.


----------



## muffintoppp

Oh nooo, look at MK's suede ps1. 
j.imagehost.org/0077/FP_4785629_Olsen_Twins_CWNY_040110.jpg
via theskinnywebsite.com


----------



## muffintoppp

I don't know why it shows the link instead of the picture


----------



## courty

k*d said:


> courty, I emailed them about the color change last Monday at client.services@proenzaschouler.com and those bastards didn't have the courtesy to reply.



that is really freaking annoying! i'm going to try to email too, i will let you know if i hear anything back. i would even be satisfied if they would tell me what i should do- send it in to them, get a cleaning/protectant spray elsewhere... but for now i don't want to carry the bag for fear i'll make it worse.

i really am not picky about this stuff- i carry balenciagas with soft leather that get beat up and i think it looks great. but the color changing from pretty moss green to a weird swampy green/yellow/brown combo is not appealing to me.


----------



## courty

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks Ditte! You know, I have always wanted to get a blue balenciaga, but a blue ps1 sounds even better! Right?



even with my color fading issue, i love the PS1 because of all the handy pockets. it has a similar vibe to balenciaga, but is less recognizable and it is so nicely organized inside! that's my main gripe with my balenciagas- not enough pockets.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

pinknyanko said:


> how long have you had it? 2 yrs? thanks in advance



I've had it for a little over 1 year.


----------



## denise_islove

Hi ladies,

I just received my black PS1 from Net-A-Porter! Which leather protector do you recommend to use? Thanks!


----------



## dbaby

Has anyone seen the mini PS1 bags?? They're adorable!


----------



## Elliespurse

*denise_islove* - Congrats on your PS1! I used this conditioner on my black PS1 although it should be ok as it is too. Apple Gardé is used in the LV/Bal forums.


*dbaby* - Thanks for posting, I'd love one of those mini's!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I used apple without a problem. Just make sure you put it on a cloth and not directly onto the bag as it could cause spots.


----------



## chanellove21

Hi everyone! 

I've been trying to resist buying the ps1, but I think I'm going to have to take the plunge soon.  I'm normally an hermes/chanel girl, but I need this bag!! I read through this thread briefly, and I was wondering if you ladies could help me.  I am a little hesitant about purchasing it because of my concerns about the quality of the leather (leather curling) and hardware(chipping and breaking off). I love hermes handbags because the quality is so great.  Do you think that the PS1 will stand the test of time? I don't want to waste money on a bag that will last for a short while (1-2 years).  
 I am thinking about getting the large black because it will go with my wardrobe and I can use it as a cross body when I have baby with me.    Should I buy it?  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Straight-Laced

dbaby said:


> Has anyone seen the mini PS1 bags?? They're adorable!




I'm so excited about this!!!  I like the squarer shape and being a bit more structured looking than the larger ones


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^^Pictures, pictures!!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

oh my oh my oh my... lots of nice colours as well on the mini PS1 *drool*


----------



## bumble1

A few pages back I was seeking advice about conditioning my Moss bag, and thanks to some suggestions provided I was able to restore some of the shine. I'm taking it out today for the first time - so excited! I finally took some pics to share.


----------



## Elliespurse

*bumble1* - Congrats, your moss looks great now!  -Thanks for posting pics, enjoy!


----------



## BooYah

*seahorse*, thanks so much for the pics!
really loving that PS1 mini style 
and that APPLE green color is totally TDF


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^What she said


----------



## siyg

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm so excited about this!!!  I like the squarer shape and being a bit more structured looking than the larger ones



So excited about these mini PS1's!  Anyone know about pricing?


----------



## demicouture

LOVE the new colours!!


----------



## tsuzen

HELP! desperately trying to find a midnight Large PS1. anyone seen one lately?

thanks!


----------



## denise_islove

Omg! Ladies, my ps1 is a day old and I spilled hot green tea all over it! Any suggestions?? I dried it but I am so scared. Do they show up right away?


----------



## denise_islove

And my bag is black!


----------



## Elliespurse

denise_islove - I think the black should not show spots  it usually shows up right away in other colors.


----------



## denise_islove

Ellie, I am so devasted.  thank you for the quick reply! I hope not.. At the moment, I can't tell. Does the leather change texture? (this is my first designer -expensive- handbag)


----------



## Elliespurse

denise_islove - You could always put on a leather conditioner if the leather feels different. I think it'll be fine, my black PS1 has amazing quality leather and I've applied lots of conditioner too.


----------



## denise_islove

I only spotted a few spots... :'( Should I order the Apple  conditioner?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I haven't used Apple products myself but it should be fine, try a small hidden area first and see if you likes the result. I posted more in in a reply here a couple of pages back.


----------



## denise_islove

Thanks Ellie. I will be ordering that jar from
ebay!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

i tried to find one for you, tsuzen, but it seems that everyone is out of stock currently. i expect the proenza website to have it back in a couple of weeks. all i could find were suede midnights. :/


----------



## ehemelay

Kirna Zabete just posted some "IRL" photos of the new red and yellow PS1 on their Facebook page!!!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

^^^ they're both so gorgeous! especially the deep red. 

i believe they had a suede pink/natural on opening ceremony's cruise sneak peek? anyone find it pink looking as well? I REALLY HOPE IT IS, and hopefullyyyy a light pink comes out in leather. insta-buy.


----------



## Hush

Aghh, I lovee the mini PS1 from Resort.  Does anyone know when they will be released? I'm itching to get my hands on one...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It should be out in December.


----------



## kaka

ladies help me choose a color...   should i go with black or midnight ?


----------



## ehemelay

Oh oh oh!!!!!!   Just got an email from ****** - they will have PS1s available next week.  

Medium and Large, several colors.  I cannot copy and post Erica's email, but if you are not already on her list, go to hgbagsonline.com.  She's taking pre-orders and it sounds like the stock will be in soon.

Be still my beating heart, she's going to get the Large in dark red!!!!


----------



## sillygooose

hi ladies, i'm wondering if large is too small for a guy  around 5'8-5'9?? not big built though. thanks!!!


----------



## denise_islove

*kaka, *I vote for black!
*ehemelay*, I got that email too! I'm debating whether to get Smoke or Midnight!
*sillygooose*, I think it'll be the perfect size. A XL looks like a briefcase..


----------



## SS-AW

sillygooose said:


> hi ladies, i'm wondering if large is too small for a guy  around 5'8-5'9?? not big built though. thanks!!!



i would def go with the large


----------



## goldbundles

i truly like the Resort 2011, even the croc!  very beautiful!  perfect.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

goldbundles said:


> i truly like the Resort 2011, even the croc!  very beautiful!  perfect.



same here! its making me hesitate on buying a ps1 now -- so many new, exciting models out in december, maybe i should hold off, haha!


----------



## Beach Bum

sillygooose said:


> hi ladies, i'm wondering if large is too small for a guy  around 5'8-5'9?? not big built though. thanks!!!




I just got the large and i think thats a perfect size for u!Im super picky and i LOVE it!


----------



## Tay+Lyn

**Sorry to pop in randomly. I have been stalking this thread for a while but have admired from afar because I cant afford a ps1..but the new ps1 mini might be a little more affordable. Anyone know how much they are going for??


----------



## emanu1016

Hey guys,  Well, I've been reading through this thread and admiring and falling in love with everyone's PS1's! I was wondering about this one I found on Ebay......how can I determine if it is a fake?  Any help would be super appreciated 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae167464


----------



## Elliespurse

emanu1016 said:


> Hey guys,  Well, I've been reading through this thread and admiring and falling in love with everyone's PS1's! I was wondering about this one I found on Ebay......how can I determine if it is a fake?  Any help would be super appreciated
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae167464



Hi, this bag is not authentic.

We also now have a dedicated thread for authenticate questions here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157.html


----------



## emanu1016

Hi Elliespurse,

Thank you so much!  I appreciate your help.  I'll definitely check out the thread for tips to spot a fake and continue to watch this thread for all the yummy reveals.  Also the new mini PS1.....SUPER cute. Cannot wait to see some more pics of that one!


----------



## melany1013

IDK if this has been answered yet, but where are the PS1 bags made? Are they made in the US?? I ordered a medium leather in Saddle


----------



## melany1013

ok nvm. made in italy got it.. sorry i am a newbie obviously.. but exciting nevertheless!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Can anyone comment on the longevity of the hardware on a black PS1?  I have seen a few posts regarding the black coating chipping off the hardware fairly quickly.  If I am to spend a bunch on this bag, I really do not want that to happen...  I also wouldn't be able to send it back to Proenza Schouler for a fix as shipping it back and forth internationally would be insane (hit with duties, etc.)


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

faintlymacabre said:


> Can anyone comment on the longevity of the hardware on a black PS1?  I have seen a few posts regarding the black coating chipping off the hardware fairly quickly.  If I am to spend a bunch on this bag, I really do not want that to happen...  I also wouldn't be able to send it back to Proenza Schouler for a fix as shipping it back and forth internationally would be insane (hit with duties, etc.)



because of how many comments i have read (probably the same amount you have), i would say choose a different color if you're worried about the paint chipping. it seems to happen to a fairly decent amount of black ps1s, and it seems like an expensive risk if you can't ship it back to get fixed, ya know? just my two cents. *:*)


----------



## Elliespurse

*faintlymacabre* - I haven't had any problems with the hardware on my black PS1 and I would think the majority of the black PS1 are ok, otherwise Proenza Schouler would be changing hardware on a lot of bags. The black PS1 has been available since the start.


----------



## AC936

I received my PS1 about 2 weeks ago from the Proenza Schouler store.. I've used it quite heavily since it arrived and it has held up beautifully. The leather has become a little juicier and there have been no problems with the buckle closure at all. It appears to be a very sturdy, well-made bag and I absolutely adore it. I have to say that the 5 separate compartments make this superior to the Balenciaga bags. I have a whole bunch of Balenciaga bags and I always wanted to rip my face off searching for my wallet and my keys. Not with this bag. There is a sizable compartment on the side of the wearer's body perfect for keys, your phone and a large wallet. And the best part... my iPad fits snugly into one of the interior compartments.


----------



## AC936

AC936 said:


> I received my PS1 about 2 weeks ago from the Proenza Schouler store.. I've used it quite heavily since it arrived and it has held up beautifully. The leather has become a little juicier and there have been no problems with the buckle closure at all. It appears to be a very sturdy, well-made bag and I absolutely adore it. I have to say that the 5 separate compartments make this superior to the Balenciaga bags. I have a whole bunch of Balenciaga bags and I always wanted to rip my face off searching for my wallet and my keys. Not with this bag. There is a sizable compartment on the side of the wearer's body perfect for keys, your phone and a large wallet. And the best part... my iPad fits snugly into one of the interior compartments.



I was having trouble embedding the photos into the post, so here is the link to the album.


----------



## Beach Bum

^CONGRATS!I almost got that color..then i got the LG black one..I also LOVE how the IPAD fits in it perfectly!


----------



## goldbundles

i have been wanting a clutch.  Now, i'm debating between BAL and Proenza.  But it seems that i'm loving Proenza more lately. I love both brands, but it seems my heart is calling on to Proenza now.


----------



## sanz

hi everyone, does anybody know the size of the PS1 this girl is carrying? is it a large or extra large?
thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

^Hi there, she's carrying X-Large for sure


----------



## pradapiggy

chanellove21 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been trying to resist buying the ps1, but I think I'm going to have to take the plunge soon.  I'm normally an hermes/chanel girl, but I need this bag!! I read through this thread briefly, and I was wondering if you ladies could help me.  I am a little hesitant about purchasing it because of my concerns about the quality of the leather (leather curling) and hardware(chipping and breaking off). I love hermes handbags because the quality is so great.  Do you think that the PS1 will stand the test of time? I don't want to waste money on a bag that will last for a short while (1-2 years).
> I am thinking about getting the large black because it will go with my wardrobe and I can use it as a cross body when I have baby with me.    Should I buy it?  Thanks ladies!



This is/was my dilemma too... after reading through most of this thread, I also found out about the chipping/uneven hardware and curling leather so thankfully that put me off of my crazy PS1 obsession. Now I just dream about it every now and then and love looking at photos of them but I don't think I'd buy one at the price for the quality.

If you're used to Hermes and Chanel--high quality brands and bags--I wouldn't recommend getting a PS1 but then again, I don't own one so maybe PS1 owners will tell you differently


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

goldbundles said:


> i have been wanting a clutch.  Now, i'm debating between BAL and Proenza.  But it seems that i'm loving Proenza more lately. I love both brands, but it seems my heart is calling on to Proenza now.


i LOVE the silver hardware on BAL clutches, but I think if you get a Proenza clutch in a color other than black (yellow, smoke...), it will look gorgeous and less invisible with an outfit.


----------



## seventwentynine

Does anyone know when the fall colors will be available?


----------



## itgirls

Hi faintlymacabre,

i had this exactly problem with my black PS1! The main lock's black coat peel of one month after i've bought it. (http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-customer-service-and-damaged-ps1-592090.html)

After some tries, i finally got in touch with PS Sales Coordinator, that was nice and appologized about that. I've sent the bag to NY (i live in Brazil) using PS'Fedex number, with all expenses covered by them - she said i dont have to worry about duties, since she's used to send back repaired bags internattionally.

The only problem is that my bag stills there - she said the repair would take 2 weeks, but my bag arrived there 3 weeks ago. So it's already late.

I'm really really really careful with my bags, so it's definatelly a quality issue.

I hope they can fix it for good... I love the black PS1, but i dont think i would buy it in this color if i knew about that before...


----------



## chanellove21

Thank you pradapiggy!  I appreciate your advice.  I'll try to resist but I am so tempted.  I might give in sometime down the road.


----------



## jane_k

Hi ladies n gentlemen out there,

i am wondering..can anyone justify for me the PS1 that Jennifer Garner carry is a Large or Extra Large?

Link to bag that style yesterday.

http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2010/jennifer-garner-looks-casual-as-always-with-proenza-schouler/

with her height, should be an Extra Large, am I right?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi *jane_k*, I'm sure she's carrying a Large PS1


----------



## sydneyswans90

AC936 said:


> I was having trouble embedding the photos into the post, so here is the link to the album.



Thanks so much for the photos, your bag looks amazing! Just wondering what colour and size is it? x


----------



## faintlymacabre

itgirls said:


> Hi faintlymacabre,
> 
> i had this exactly problem with my black PS1! The main lock's black coat peel of one month after i've bought it. (http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-customer-service-and-damaged-ps1-592090.html)
> 
> After some tries, i finally got in touch with PS Sales Coordinator, that was nice and appologized about that. I've sent the bag to NY (i live in Brazil) using PS'Fedex number, with all expenses covered by them - she said i dont have to worry about duties, since she's used to send back repaired bags internattionally.
> 
> The only problem is that my bag stills there - she said the repair would take 2 weeks, but my bag arrived there 3 weeks ago. So it's already late.
> 
> I'm really really really careful with my bags, so it's definatelly a quality issue.
> 
> I hope they can fix it for good... I love the black PS1, but i dont think i would buy it in this color if i knew about that before...



Thanks for your input!  I am so in love with the black-on-black look so I don't think I would bother buying another colour bag myself... but your experience makes me not want to buy one altogether.  I mean, if they are re-coating the black hardware in the same manner as it was done originally, won't it come off again in another month?  :/  Seems like such a hassle.

Please keep us updated on the status of your bag!  I hope they get it fixed up soon.


----------



## demicouture

OMG they are bringing out an amazing bright yellow for resort '11 !!
also part of the new colours

kelly green
birch
maise (yellow)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Is it the same color as the yellow croco mini PS1, leyla?


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Hi ladies & gents,
I'm a Bal girl falling hard for the PS1 

GOOD NEWS:

Erica, at ****** received a wonderful F/W stock of PS1's, she has Saddle, Black, Midnight, Red and Smoke... 

I'm thinking about the Large one in Smoke 

Check it out: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-shouler-c-22_76.html

For those of you that don't know Erica, she's the most wonderful seller EVER! I absolutely love her to pieces! Great customer service! And the best part is that she sells below retail  

I hope I could make someone happy with the good news! 

Good Luck!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Are they authentic???


----------



## crazyaboutbags

They're 100% Authentic, there is a whole thread about ****** in the Balenciaga sub-forum. Check it out: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/purchased-from-******-post-here-pictures-inside-416147.html


----------



## Elliespurse

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Are they authentic???



Yes, everything looks ok. There's a dedicated thread in the Bal forum for those buying from ******. I'm really happy they picked up the PS1 line.


----------



## ellek72

I have such an obsession with this bag!!I love to come to this thread and drool!!


----------



## voofy

I just ordered the dark red in medium from Erica and can't wait!!!


----------



## ciyi

I think it is odd that hg bags can't even spell proenza schouler correctly.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I don't know why but I get a feeling a lot of the celebrities what own this bag do not know how to spell it either! lol!


----------



## crazyaboutbags

I ordered from ****** the large one in Smoke!  I can't wait to get it! 
Here are the pics of my bag that Erica sent me:


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Let me see if I can make them a little bit bigger


----------



## seahorseinstripes

^^ ohhh that smoke is smokin hot!!! congratulations!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Call me skeptical, but how can HG sell them for hundreds less than anywhere else?  if something is too good to be true...


----------



## crazyaboutbags

seahorseinstripes said:


> ^^ ohhh that smoke is smokin hot!!! congratulations!!



Thank you!  I really can't wait to see it IRL


----------



## crazyaboutbags

KittyKat65 said:


> Call me skeptical, but how can HG sell them for hundreds less than anywhere else?  if something is too good to be true...



Yes, I know *KittyKat65.*.. it's hard to believe but trust me... Erica (******) is that good... I've been buying from her Balenciagas for years under retail. ****** is in the reputable store list in the Balenciaga sub-forum, take a look:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ng-overseas-via-mail-145165.html#post12225510 

And it has a whole thread in the Balenciaga sub-forum as well http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/purchased-from-******-post-here-pictures-inside-416147.html 

Believe me, her bags are 100% authentic plus she's a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## KittyKat65

Wow!  OK, then!  I'm a believer.  Thanks for the info


----------



## crazyaboutbags

KittyKat65 said:


> Wow!  OK, then!  I'm a believer.  Thanks for the info



You're totally welcome *kittyKat65 *
I hope you score some beautiful bags from her


----------



## ehemelay

crazyaboutbags said:


> Yes, I know *KittyKat65.*.. it's hard to believe but trust me... Erica (******) is that good... I've been buying from her Balenciagas for years under retail. ****** is in the reputable store list in the Balenciaga sub-forum, take a look:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ng-overseas-via-mail-145165.html#post12225510
> 
> And it has a whole thread in the Balenciaga sub-forum as well http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/purchased-from-******-post-here-pictures-inside-416147.html
> 
> Believe me, her bags are 100% authentic plus she's a pleasure to deal with.


 

Also of note, although Erica's prices are lower than a brick-and-mortar retailer, the discounts are reasonable.  I don't look too much at the other stock, but her Bals are generally available for about 10-15% less than Barneys, NM or the Bal boutiques.  Her stock sells quickly, so there isn't a lot of opportunity for mark-downs, but I can confirm that I have seen more generous discounts on end-of-the-season Bal stock or floor samples at other retailers.

I am seriously debating the Large PS1 in red... although what I've really coveted for the past couple of months has been an XL to use as a work bag.  I hope that ****** gets some XLs in stock soon!!


----------



## crazyaboutbags

ehemelay said:


> Also of note, although Erica's prices are lower than a brick-and-mortar retailer, the discounts are reasonable.  I don't look too much at the other stock, but her Bals are generally available for about 10-15% less than Barneys, NM or the Bal boutiques.  Her stock sells quickly, so there isn't a lot of opportunity for mark-downs, but I can confirm that I have seen more generous discounts on end-of-the-season Bal stock or floor samples at other retailers.
> 
> I am seriously debating the Large PS1 in red... although what I've really coveted for the past couple of months has been an XL to use as a work bag.  I hope that ****** gets some XLs in stock soon!!



ohhhh *ehemelay*... I'm so sooooo tempted with that Large Red as well, it's killing me.... please... go and grab it and put me out of my misery LOL!


----------



## hgbags

ciyi said:


> I think it is odd that hg bags can't even spell proenza schouler correctly.



The typo has been corrected.  Thanks to several of our loyal clients that kindly let us know


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

demicouture said:


> OMG they are bringing out an amazing bright yellow for resort '11 !!
> also part of the new colours
> 
> kelly green
> birch
> maise (yellow)




oooh, so excited! what color is birch, exactly? like a cream or pale brown? because if so, i need to wait!


----------



## demicouture

its a very pale brown...kinda beige... its so nice!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

crazyaboutbags said:


> Yes, I know *KittyKat65.*.. it's hard to believe but trust me... Erica (******) is that good... I've been buying from her Balenciagas for years under retail. ****** is in the reputable store list in the Balenciaga sub-forum, take a look:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ng-overseas-via-mail-145165.html#post12225510
> 
> And it has a whole thread in the Balenciaga sub-forum as well http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/purchased-from-******-post-here-pictures-inside-416147.html
> 
> Believe me, her bags are 100% authentic plus she's a pleasure to deal with.



I've also bought from her. She obviously has some sort of whole sale deal that allows her to get the bags at cost and re-sell them. She's still making money even selling at a discount.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

demicouture said:


> its a very pale brown...kinda beige... its so nice!



ugh, i was debating if i wanted the white or smoke, and now i'm thinking birch is perfect!


----------



## troethke

Anyone know if the strap drop, unknotted, is the same for both the medium and the large? I'm hoping it's longer on the large...as much as I love the medium, I wish it could sit a tad lower when worn messenger-style


----------



## demicouture

im pretty sure it is not as long on the medium as it is on the large.
will let you knoe once i have doublechecked though!


----------



## stbartschic

i haven't read through this whole thread but enough to know that there are quality issues with the PS1. i love this bag and want to get the medium in the saddle or the midnight. 
i had gotten the mulberry alexa b/c it was similar but ended up returning it b/c the strap would not stay in place on the sides. 
does anyone have the saddle or the midnight and had any quality issues? any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## stbartschic

lilbou64 said:


> I just got the Saddle medium today!!
> Here is my collection so far!! I LOVE PS1s!!



lilbou64, LOVE your collection! can i ask which one you like better..the midnight or saddle that you have? any changes in the leather in terms of fading on either one? thanks !


----------



## caroulemapoulen

stbartschic said:


> lilbou64, LOVE your collection! can i ask which one you like better..the midnight or saddle that you have? any changes in the leather in terms of fading on either one? thanks !



I have the midnight, from the first collection, and it didn't fade a bit, and no nailmarks or spots, nothing. 

The clasp broke though, but since they fixed it I've had no problems at all.


----------



## stbartschic

caroulemapoulen said:


> I have the midnight, from the first collection, and it didn't fade a bit, and no nailmarks or spots, nothing.
> 
> The clasp broke though, but since they fixed it I've had no problems at all.




thanks caroulemapoulen!
can i ask how long you've had yours and do you have a recent pic of you carrying so that i can see how it has worn in?
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=29867


----------



## ellek72

Oh,darn.I went to hgbagsonline to buy the medium in saddle and it's gone!Just my luck.


----------



## stbartschic

ellek72 said:


> Oh,darn.I went to hgbagsonline to buy the medium in saddle and it's gone!Just my luck.



sorry...i took the plunge and bought it.


----------



## ellek72

Lucky you!!Enjoy!


----------



## stbartschic

thank you will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## littlerock

KittyKat65 said:


> Call me skeptical, but how can HG sell them for hundreds less than anywhere else?  if something is too good to be true...



 Trust me, everything she sells is authentic. I've purchased many bags from her and they are all real and have all been in perfect condition. There are a few other sellers who also have the same deal. Another one is in NY and the other one is in Hong Kong. Not sure how they do it but they sell for a bit less than the stores. My guess is that the stores need to make more money for all their overhead. Erica doesn't have the same overhead that say, Barney's has, so she can afford to sell the bags for a bit less.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

stbartschic said:


> thanks caroulemapoulen!
> can i ask how long you've had yours and do you have a recent pic of you carrying so that i can see how it has worn in?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=29867



I had mine for around 15-16 months. I'll post a picture asap!


----------



## stbartschic

thanks so much!! i did take the plunge and bought the medium saddle from ****** already


----------



## chanellove21

Thank you guys for the ****** heads up! I took the plunge about 2 minutes ago! I ordered the Black Large


----------



## Elliespurse

*chanellove21* & *stbartschic* - Congrats on ordering PS1:s


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

So, I think I might order the PS1 in white. Is this a bad idea? I love how the color looks, but I'm worried it'll fade into an ugly color or get stains easier. Will protectant alleviate all my fears about this? I just think the white looks so classy, and as much as i love smoke, i really want something a bit brighter. 

Am i crazy for wanting white??


----------



## am2022

There is a shoulder bag version/ PS1 mini  that Im leaning towards to.

Im wondering if anybody here has this style and can chime in please!!!

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

^*Siobhan Chiffon* -I think the white would look great depending on your wardrobe, I have not seen any here yet though. For treatment I'd first ask LMB if they could do their treatment for new bag on a white PS1. It could be a good idea to ask first.


----------



## am2022

No one?  

Alright , i guess I will be the one to let you guys know as im taking the plunge!!! Wish me luck!!!


amacasa said:


> There is a shoulder bag version/ PS1 mini that Im leaning towards to.
> 
> Im wondering if anybody here has this style and can chime in please!!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pinknyanko

****** sold out of midnight. guess it's a sign for me NOT to get one now. 

she said shes trying to get more, but doesn't think it's possible

edit:
she will have more stock when the spring 2011 colors are ready. 

well, it gives me time to recover from all the sales and sell off some stuff.


----------



## itgirls

faintlymacabre said:


> Thanks for your input!  I am so in love with the black-on-black look so I don't think I would bother buying another colour bag myself... but your experience makes me not want to buy one altogether.  I mean, if they are re-coating the black hardware in the same manner as it was done originally, won't it come off again in another month?  :/  Seems like such a hassle.
> 
> Please keep us updated on the status of your bag!  I hope they get it fixed up soon.



Hi girls!

After 3 weeks, i've just got my PS1 back from repair. The Proenza Schouler Sales Manager was so attentive, replying all my emails and informing about every delay.

The hardware seems perfect again. But i have to admit that i'm a little worried about the coating issue... hope it doesnt happen again!


----------



## pinknyanko

amacasa said:


> No one?
> 
> Alright , i guess I will be the one to let you guys know as im taking the plunge!!! Wish me luck!!!



i don't own it... but i tried it on at barneys. it's super cute.


----------



## KittyKat65

I just bought this emerald green beauty from La Garconne!!  I was so not in the market for a PS1, but I saw this color and it is EXACTLY my favorite color so I had to snap it up.  Does anybody know what season this is from?  It's shipping tomorrow, so I'll post pics when she gets here.  La Garconne doesn't charge tax and has free shipping, so YAY!  







This will be my Fall and Winter go-to bag for sure.  The suede looks yummy!


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Ooh, that green is beautiful.


----------



## ehemelay

WOW!!!!!

That is a beautiful bag.  Such a deep, rich green!  I can attest that La Garconne is awesome.  I bought my first PS1 directly from Proenza Schouler, the second from La Garconne.  LG shipping/packaging was superior, and they will accept returns of unworn items (w/in a time frame, but still an advantage over ordering from PS online who does not accept returns).

Many congrats and please, please, please post us some pics when she's delivered!!






KittyKat65 said:


> I just bought this emerald green beauty from La Garconne!! I was so not in the market for a PS1, but I saw this color and it is EXACTLY my favorite color so I had to snap it up. Does anybody know what season this is from? It's shipping tomorrow, so I'll post pics when she gets here. La Garconne doesn't charge tax and has free shipping, so YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my Fall and Winter go-to bag for sure. The suede looks yummy!


----------



## na8i

Hi!
Would you say a Medium or Large would work the best for a 5'2'' petite? From looking at pictures I'd think the Large would look a bit to square and over-sized on my frame, the Medium looks slouchy, tiny and cute. However, I'd still like to fit in novel, A4 sheets/notepad and maybe a small netbook/iPad. Would the Medium be to small for this? I have a Balenciaga Day which can take ALOT, so a slightly smaller PS1 which is still spacious would be lovely.

Thanks!


----------



## hgbags

troethke said:


> Anyone know if the strap drop, unknotted, is the same for both the medium and the large? I'm hoping it's longer on the large...as much as I love the medium, I wish it could sit a tad lower when worn messenger-style



I'm finding there is about an inch more clearance on the larges than the mediums.


----------



## KittyKat65

Has anyone tried using a strap from a different bag to wear the PS1 as a messenger?  I used to have a Miu Miu Bow bag and the messenger strap on that was loooong and I wish I still had it because I could then use it on the PS1.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm just using the PS1 strap to wear it as a messenger - no problem.


----------



## faintlymacabre

itgirls said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> After 3 weeks, i've just got my PS1 back from repair. The Proenza Schouler Sales Manager was so attentive, replying all my emails and informing about every delay.
> 
> The hardware seems perfect again. But i have to admit that i'm a little worried about the coating issue... hope it doesnt happen again!



Thanks for the update!!  I'm glad the service you received was good.

I've just ordered a medium black PS1 from ******!!!  Cannot wait to get it!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Hi all!  I have the large smoke PS1 and have been using it almost constantly for the past month because I love it so much... I conditioned it with Apple conditioner before I took it out but lately I have noticed with use that the leather seems to have darkened and become more brown.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Also I had some denim transfer to the back of the bag - anyone had luck using magic eraser to take it off?
TIA!


----------



## AC936

na8i said:


> Hi!
> Would you say a Medium or Large would work the best for a 5'2'' petite? From looking at pictures I'd think the Large would look a bit to square and over-sized on my frame, the Medium looks slouchy, tiny and cute. However, I'd still like to fit in novel, A4 sheets/notepad and maybe a small netbook/iPad. Would the Medium be to small for this? I have a Balenciaga Day which can take ALOT, so a slightly smaller PS1 which is still spacious would be lovely.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm 5"2 myself (~95 lbs) and the Large is perfect for me.


----------



## k*d

ailoveresale said:


> Hi all!  I have the large smoke PS1 and have been using it almost constantly for the past month because I love it so much... I conditioned it with Apple conditioner before I took it out but lately I have noticed with use that the leather seems to have darkened and become more brown.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Also I had some denim transfer to the back of the bag - anyone had luck using magic eraser to take it off?
> TIA!



Yep to both issues.  I contacted Proenza Schouler about my not-so-amazing color-changing bag, and they said in the nicest way possible "tough cookies."  I haven't tried removing the denim transfer.


----------



## BagLover21

Hey ladies, I'm going to Paris for my Honeymoon next month. Any recos on where I could look for PS1 bags?


----------



## sasha671

KittyKat65 said:


> I just bought this emerald green beauty from La Garconne!!  I was so not in the market for a PS1, but I saw this color and it is EXACTLY my favorite color so I had to snap it up.  Does anybody know what season this is from?  It's shipping tomorrow, so I'll post pics when she gets here.  La Garconne doesn't charge tax and has free shipping, so YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my Fall and Winter go-to bag for sure.  The suede looks yummy!


Love! This is the green I want. Does it come in leather? I am brutal on my bags so i cant to suede.


----------



## Elliespurse

BagLover21 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm going to Paris for my Honeymoon next month. Any recos on where I could look for PS1 bags?



Hi, congrats on your honeymoon! have a look at the stockists list http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stockists/

There are at least three on Paris.


----------



## ailoveresale

k*d said:


> Yep to both issues.  I contacted Proenza Schouler about my not-so-amazing color-changing bag, and they said in the nicest way possible "tough cookies."  I haven't tried removing the denim transfer.



Hmm that's too bad - my bag looks exactly the same!  If I try the magic eraser I will let you know how it goes...


----------



## KittyKat65

sasha671 said:


> Love! This is the green I want. Does it come in leather? I am brutal on my bags so i cant to suede.


I think they did a green in leather, but I only saw suede available.  The PS1 suede is actually stronger than the leather IMHO.  I had a suede one and 2 different leather ones and the leather ones were a lot more delicate.


----------



## Alice1979

I'm in love with the purple pouchette


----------



## crazyaboutbags

OMG *Alice1979*... where did you find that purple beauty???????????   I think I'm in love 

Huge congrats... enjoy it!


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Many Congrats *kittyKat65*... this is such a gorgeous shade of green  Enjoy your beautiful baby! 



KittyKat65 said:


> I just bought this emerald green beauty from La Garconne!! I was so not in the market for a PS1, but I saw this color and it is EXACTLY my favorite color so I had to snap it up. Does anybody know what season this is from? It's shipping tomorrow, so I'll post pics when she gets here. La Garconne doesn't charge tax and has free shipping, so YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my Fall and Winter go-to bag for sure. The suede looks yummy!


----------



## demicouture

love the VIOLA pochette!!!!!!


----------



## dizzylizzie929

Hi guys! i've been reading this thread for while, and I love the ps1. I finally have enough money saved for one.  I'm looking for the ps1 medium in suede (tobacco), but i can't seem to find any ANYWHERE. i've called barneys new york, net-a-porter, all these places.  can anyone help/has anyone spotted one?


----------



## melany1013

Hi everyone -

I just received my medium PS1 in saddle from HG Bags. Can anyone else who's ordered from HG Bags / own a PS1 please speak to my issue?

There are already a few dark spots on the bag, some that look extremely noticeable. I know this is the look of the bag, but I thought it was strange on a brand new bag. Also, on the bottom of the bag (i am not sure how to describe this well so please bear with me) there is that rubber-ish lining all around the edges to protect the leather from touching the ground. That seems to be very un-uniform... It's already breaking on the corners and overall, looks a little bit sloppy for a $1600 bag.

Am I just being a crazy person? Or should I be worried?? Thanks in advance! I'll try to post some photos in a bit.


----------



## KittyKat65

^^

I sent 3 purple PS1s back to Barneys before I was satisfied.  They all had scratches and marks on them.  The leather is pretty fragile, but I guess they are going for a vintage look.  I ended up selling all of my leather ones, including black leather, and am expecting delivery of a suede one today instead.  The suede is a more uniform look and doesn't show scratches as easily.  I did not have any problems with the sealant that you are describing, so maybe wait for others to chime in on that.


----------



## KittyKat65

My new Emerald Suede PS1


----------



## BooYah

congrats, *KK65*! it's gorgeous!!!! 



KittyKat65 said:


> My new Emerald Suede PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

KittyKat65 - Wow! Congrats on your PS1!  -This color looks really lovely!


----------



## melany1013

ok here are the photos of the sealant damage (thanks for the correct term!) i was talking about

http://flickr.com/gp/51900086@N05/635124

http://flickr.com/gp/51900086@N05/M6o57A

http://flickr.com/gp/51900086@N05/M0tt2F

*sigh* it is such a gorgeous bag... but I am very bothered by this

http://flickr.com/gp/51900086@N05/5jM9Eu

sorry - wasn't sure how to upload pics if someone can tell me a better way!


----------



## Elliespurse

*melany1013* - Thanks for the pics and Congrats on your lovely PS1!! 

I would not be worried over the sealant myself, the bag is handmade and the sealant looks like my smoke/black PS1's. It seems to be really durable too, especially when knotting the strap bends tight. I also think it could be tushed up in the future if needed.


----------



## dbaby

I have the same sealant problem with the handles and the corners on my midnight PS1. However, I have had it since February and I wore it while traveling. It did get some rain (no spots with the midnight) and some beating so I'm not too worried about it. Any idea how I can fix it? I can start seeing some loose threads from the sealant splits and I would like to fix it before it gets too bad. 

I think the midnight leather is more durable as far as spotting, though.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

melany1013 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I just received my medium PS1 in saddle from HG Bags. Can anyone else who's ordered from HG Bags / own a PS1 please speak to my issue?
> 
> There are already a few dark spots on the bag, some that look extremely noticeable. I know this is the look of the bag, but I thought it was strange on a brand new bag. Also, on the bottom of the bag (i am not sure how to describe this well so please bear with me) there is that rubber-ish lining all around the edges to protect the leather from touching the ground. That seems to be very un-uniform... It's already breaking on the corners and overall, looks a little bit sloppy for a $1600 bag.
> 
> Am I just being a crazy person? Or should I be worried?? Thanks in advance! I'll try to post some photos in a bit.



After looking at your photos, it would bug me also. I don't know too much about how your color wears, but know smoke is also delicate and prone to marking. I personally didn't know if I could handle it so sold mine before even wearing it. Everyone has different preference, but I would contact  Erica.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

melany1013 said:


> ok here are the photos of the sealant damage (thanks for the correct term!) i was talking about
> 
> http://flickr.com/gp/51900086@N05/635124
> 
> http://flickr.com/gp/51900086@N05/M6o57A
> 
> http://flickr.com/gp/51900086@N05/M0tt2F
> 
> *sigh* it is such a gorgeous bag... but I am very bothered by this
> 
> http://flickr.com/gp/51900086@N05/5jM9Eu
> 
> sorry - wasn't sure how to upload pics if someone can tell me a better way!



It's not normal. My bag did not have the sealant issues. The markings across the front would also bug me for a brand new bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

dbaby said:


> I have the same sealant problem with the handles and the corners on my midnight PS1. However, I have had it since February and I wore it while traveling. It did get some rain (no spots with the midnight) and some beating so I'm not too worried about it. Any idea how I can fix it? I can start seeing some loose threads from the sealant splits and I would like to fix it before it gets too bad.
> 
> I think the midnight leather is more durable as far as spotting, though.



Hi, I think you could ask docride in her leather care thread here, I know she recently answered a question about touching up sealant on an older Hermes bag. She used some product and carefully applied with a tiny q-tip. I'm not sure which colors are available though. Ask her with a pic to show the area. g/l


----------



## KittyKat65

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think you could ask docride in her leather care thread here, I know she recently answered a question about touching up sealant on an older Hermes bag. She used some product and carefully applied with a tiny q-tip. I'm not sure which colors are available though. Ask her with a pic to show the area. g/l


While that's a great idea on an older bag, I think this particular bag needs to be sent back.  I think its unacceptable for a new bag to have issues like this.  I really think PS needs to get their quality control issues handled since a lot of us have had them.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

*Question!*

I just received my *Smoke PS1* from Proenza Schouler's website (_reveal soon!!_), and I was looking at the made in Italy tag, and I wondered if there was anything on the back. I looked and there was "002". Does this mean second generation?


----------



## KittyKat65

I just received a new PS1 today and I saw an 002 on the back of my tag as well.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

KittyKat65 said:


> I just received a new PS1 today and I saw an 002 on the back of my tag as well.



Hm, that must mean second generation then. I wonder if anyone can confirm a 001 or 003 perhaps? (also, the new emerald suede you revealed is GORGEOUS -- it makes me want to get a weekender in suede when they come out!)


----------



## ellek72

Melany1013-I received the exact same bag from ****** yesterday.It doesn't have any marks and the sealant looks fine.If I get a chance,I'll post some pics.By the way-I've been obsessed with this bag and now that I have it,I adore it!!I never thought I could love a bag like my Bal City,but I think this might be the one!


----------



## dbaby

Here are pictures of my sealant and loose threading from my medium PS1 purchased in Feb from PS online














I guess with the dark color it's not as easily noticeable as the saddle, but I can see it better in real life. Do you think I should contact the PS customer service?


----------



## demicouture

congrats on all your new bags!!!
i think the sealing cracking is normal specially around the edges but if it bothers anyone why not contact PS customer service and see what they say.
i think overall the bags looks is not supposed to be perfect hence the little marks, scratches or cracks...


----------



## dbaby

I'm not so worried about the cracking, mostly the loose threading in the first picture. I can see it getting longer so I'd like to do something about that. I'll try contacting customer service.


----------



## melany1013

ellek72 said:


> Melany1013-I received the exact same bag from ****** yesterday.It doesn't have any marks and the sealant looks fine.If I get a chance,I'll post some pics.By the way-I've been obsessed with this bag and now that I have it,I adore it!!I never thought I could love a bag like my Bal City,but I think this might be the one!



*sigh* ellek i am so jealous that you're having a better PS1 experience than I am. Congratulations on your new beautiful bag!!! I would love to see some detailed photos if possible on the leather as well as sealant along the bottom of the bag / strap. 

I am considering contacting the PS representatives directly about the sealant issue - I think once I start wearing it, I will eventually get over it, but just the fact that it is an expensive, brand new bag I want it to be absolutely perfect! I have been in contact with Erica from ****** about this issue though, and she has been more than helpful and one of the best customer service experiences I've had. Hopefully, I'll have the same experience with PS directly!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I honestly don't see anything wrong with the sealant. You guys should see my green balenciaga!!!
But still I agree with you guys. I want the large ps1 and $2K is a lot of money for a bag with all this issues. The clasp, the chipping on the black hardware, the fading on the smoke/moss... I just don't get it. Do I really have to spend $8K+ for a Birkin so I can get quality! Isn't $2K more than enough??????????


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

I agree, shoelover. I'm going to have to deal with color change should it happen to my smoke though. 

Also, ladies, what exactly is "luxe" leather?


----------



## demicouture

i am presuming it is simply the name type/name of the leather, luxe being the smooth version.
for pre 11 there is a new type of leather called capri which is slightly textured.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i'm slightly obsessed with this bag and wish i could afford one..


----------



## pixielogue

this came for me in the mail yesterday. Order from Erica and she was lovely to deal with.









Presenting PS1 Medium in Midnight




Totally can fit my 10" netbook. I'm also surprised it fits A4 perfectly.


----------



## pixielogue

For comparison, medium PS1 VS Alexa regular




Medium PS1 VS Balenciaga Giant City


----------



## garlantinapple

I have instantly fallen in love with thru a photo since the paddington.


----------



## melany1013

pixielogue said:


> this came for me in the mail yesterday. Order from Erica and she was lovely to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting PS1 Medium in Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally can fit my 10" netbook. I'm also surprised it fits A4 perfectly.




congrats!!  so beautiful. erica is really awesome. are you having any sealant issues with yours? i think i'm going to just stop being so OCD and love my PS1 as is... it smells like heaven.


----------



## pixielogue

melany1013 said:


> congrats!!  so beautiful. erica is really awesome. are you having any sealant issues with yours? i think i'm going to just stop being so OCD and love my PS1 as is... it smells like heaven.



I haven't spotted any sealant issues. I don't want it to diminish my love for the bag. We should just accept its 'faults' and enjoy using the bag =)


----------



## ehemelay

Gorgeous!  Midnight is a great neutral.  I have fallen hard for the Large size, but am surprised at how much you can fit in a Medium...

...may have to give that a second thought now!!



pixielogue said:


> this came for me in the mail yesterday. Order from Erica and she was lovely to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting PS1 Medium in Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally can fit my 10" netbook. I'm also surprised it fits A4 perfectly.


----------



## demicouture

love it!! congrats!!


----------



## ellek72

That midnight is fantastic!!I may need one of those!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

These bags are stunning would love to own one,...


----------



## courty

i posted earlier about my moss PS1 bag having the same color changing/fading issues as the smoke bag posted here.

i've carried the bag less than 10x, so it is really annoying to me! i emailed PS about it and got a pretty unhelpful response. just wanted to post it here in case anyone else was unaware of the issue. 

"The bag is changing with its age. I know you mentioned you have not had it that long however it is summer and if it was exposed to sun or other elements it is going to change and continue to do so. There is nothing they can do to fix the bag.

All of the colors are completely different and are effected by elements differently as well. Most of the green shades change the most but to be honest they turn into something more beautiful and unique.

You can speak with La Garconne but I am not sure if they will take it back being that this is the nature of the bag."

so basically... i am stuck with a moss bag that is getting a brownish cast after only a few times carrying it! i'm pretty upset, both about the bag and about their unhelpful response. but wanted to post this for anyone considering a green bag from them.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I know how you feel. When my black balenciaga work turned green after a few wears, I called balenciaga and they treated my like an idiot. THey said that's the way balenciaga bags are, blah, blah, blah.... Then I explained I knew all about that (I'm a balenciaga junkie) but the fading was abnormal. I mean, I understand any bag getting a little ligher/darker, but how can it turn into a completely different color???


----------



## courty

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I know how you feel. When my black balenciaga work turned green after a few wears, I called balenciaga and they treated my like an idiot. THey said that's the way balenciaga bags are, blah, blah, blah.... Then I explained I knew all about that (I'm a balenciaga junkie) but the fading was abnormal. I mean, I understand any bag getting a little ligher/darker, but how can it turn into a completely different color???



ugh, it's just awful! and i know what you mean- i have other bags, i am obsessed with them, and so i KNOW what is a normal color change/patina and what is a quality control issue! this is definitely the latter. not sure what more i can do at this point.

sorry you had the same issue with bal!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Exactly! I had to send balenciaga some pictures of my work and my city (which I had bought before the work) so they could see the difference. They agreed to send me another work which I sold on ebay (and lost quite a lot of money) because I was just so annoyed.
p.s. I just realized who you are!!! I love your blog and I actually commented on your beautiful ps1!!!


----------



## k*d

I also got a useless reply from Proenza Schouler even after I sent them photos.

"I am so sorry that you are dissatisfied with your PS1 bag and with our
customer service. Please understand that we are a very small company and
it might take us a little more time than other companies to provide
responses to customer emails.

"I regret that I am unable to lend the response that you would like to
hear. Your PS1 was crafted with delicate calf leather that is prone to
color change. Water spots and light (sun) exposure will cause the color
to change and unfortunately, there is nothing that can be done to
prevent this from happening. Typically, customers who prefer a more
durable leather opt for a black leather bag because they are less likely
to show spots and change color.

"We encourage you, as our customer, to embrace the wear and tear that
will inevitably occur. The casual messenger-style shape of the PS1 is
not designed to look perfect and has the great potential to look better
over time and with continued use.

"I do hope that I have quelled some of your concerns regarding your PS1
and apologize again for my delayed response.
Please do not hesitate if I can be of any further assistance."

Shorthand: Go screw yourself.


----------



## justwatchin

^^well that's not encouraging at all and frankly although I like a black bag, I wouldn't want to settle for a bag in black just to prevent a color change. And with this bag, I have also read where the clasp on the black one started to have the black color flake off.


----------



## chanellove21

I'll do a reveal later, but so far I looove my new large black PS1.  It is absolutely amazing.  I know this sounds weird, but I prefer this new baby over any of my other hermes and chanel bags.  Well, at least for now.  It's my first cross-body bag and I wish that I had gotten it earlier.


----------



## dbaby

I actually got a really nice reply about the loose threading: 

"I am very sorry to hear that you are not 100% satisfied with your PS1 bag. I have not seen this problem occur before but I will say that it is one that be easily rectified by our repair center. If you would like to send me your bag, I will be more than happy to arrange for its repair. Repairs take no more than 3 weeks and I will ship the bag to you as soon as it is ready.



Please let me know if you would like to send your bag and I will give you the address as well as an RA #. "

I'm sending it back today. Hopefully it comes back to me soon and in better shape!


----------



## faintlymacabre

So I got my medium black last night, and was so shocked to discover that the strap is too short to wear cross-body!!  I'm only 5'2"!  I thought I saw repeated mentions here of how the medium strap was long enough...  Do they make different lengths or something?


----------



## courty

k*d said:


> I also got a useless reply from Proenza Schouler even after I sent them photos.
> 
> "I am so sorry that you are dissatisfied with your PS1 bag and with our
> customer service. Please understand that we are a very small company and
> it might take us a little more time than other companies to provide
> responses to customer emails.
> 
> "I regret that I am unable to lend the response that you would like to
> hear. Your PS1 was crafted with delicate calf leather that is prone to
> color change. Water spots and light (sun) exposure will cause the color
> to change and unfortunately, there is nothing that can be done to
> prevent this from happening. Typically, customers who prefer a more
> durable leather opt for a black leather bag because they are less likely
> to show spots and change color.
> 
> "We encourage you, as our customer, to embrace the wear and tear that
> will inevitably occur. The casual messenger-style shape of the PS1 is
> not designed to look perfect and has the great potential to look better
> over time and with continued use.
> 
> "I do hope that I have quelled some of your concerns regarding your PS1
> and apologize again for my delayed response.
> Please do not hesitate if I can be of any further assistance."
> 
> Shorthand: Go screw yourself.



so so SO annoying! i get more mad hearing that other people are having the same problem, and still PS is not being un-front about the possible leather issues.  maybe some people don't care about a color change and would buy anyway. but it would be nice to have some prior warning.

i sent a response to the last email i got, and got this back.

"As I mentioned in my first e-mail any time there is an issue with a bag the client needs to bring the bag back to the store they purchased it from, the store can always help if you need anything.



In more detail we use a natural dye for our LUX leather and it is in the "character" of a vegetable leather bag to have a slight variation in color over the passing of time, and that certain colors are more prone than other....mainly lighter tones. This is normal and should be considered the beauty of using natural dyes....as you will notice the color change of the vachetta on a Louis Vuitton bag over time permitting exposure to light and the elements. All in all, the beauty to our bags, like Balenciaga and Vuitton, is that it ages and grows more "beautiful" with time.



I hope this helps and have to agree it is the most well-organized bag!"


from what i know, the vachetta on LV bags changes after a long time- not immediately. and i have several balenciagas that have absolutely not had this issue- maybe my straps darken from constant handling, but it certainly does not change the whole bag from sun exposure! sigh.

i may try to email la garconne and see if they'll do anything, but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## tethys

So I've been waiting waiting waiting for the right PS1 in large to come along...

and I just bought a large suede PS1 in silver off Netaporter!!! It's very similar to the colour smoke, but less taupe-brownish and more of a true grey, so I'm guessing that's why they gave it a new name. I spent ages debating between this one and a smoke leather, or the new dark grey suede, but I finally made a choice. 

I also went to Barney's NY over the weekend, so if anyone wants to know what they have in stock, I'll do my best to post an exhaustive list.

This is also my first post on purseforum! I've lurked on this particular thread for MONTHS, so it's nice to finally join you guys


----------



## bumble1

This is really infuriating. I have a Moss bag I've only used once and am now afraid to. It sounds like PS has a response prepared for every rational concern that you have and will stick to it. I don't see why they can't just accept there may be flaws in some leathers (maybe it's limited to just certain batches) and deal with it. It's better than angering a current customer and turning off many others.


----------



## Elliespurse

*tethys* - Congrats, please post pics when you get it! 

--
On the PS1 leather: I treated my smoke with leather conditioner and it has not changed after carrying it every day for a month. Also, the little folder that comes with PS1 actually says all about water spots and darkening by sunlight..


----------



## KittyKat65

faintlymacabre said:


> So I got my medium black last night, and was so shocked to discover that the strap is too short to wear cross-body!!  I'm only 5'2"!  I thought I saw repeated mentions here of how the medium strap was long enough...  Do they make different lengths or something?


My new medium green suede also has a much shorter strap than the mediums I owned last year.  I can wear it cross-body only if I want it at boob level - uh, no thanks!  The straps are definitely shorter than they were a year ago....by a good 6" at least!  My old mediums used to hang lower than my fingers (I am 5' 7") and the new one hangs at wrist length.  Why would they do that?  If anything they should make the straps longer!


----------



## courty

Elliespurse said:


> *tethys* - Congrats, please post pics when you get it!
> 
> --
> On the PS1 leather: I treated my smoke with leather conditioner and it has not changed after carrying it every day for a month. Also, the little folder that comes with PS1 actually says all about water spots and darkening by sunlight..



i'm glad you mentioned the conditioner! can i ask what kind you used? i'm thinking that if i am stuck with the moss one, i'll try to somehow protect it to prevent further changing.

and i do know they warn about water spots and sunlight. PS actually mentioned the little 'warning' card in one of their emails. regarding the sun exposure, it says: "Over-exposure to the sunlight can stain or alter the color of the leather."

i wouldn't count carrying it a few times as over-exposure. but i guess PS does!


----------



## Elliespurse

*courty* - I'm using Blackrock's Leather 'N' Rich, I've just put on one layer so far but 2-3 should be better. It's worth to note that the surface had a white color in the pores, but with the conditioner this goes away and may seem darker because of that. it's the same whiteness as my '10 Bal moutarde had though.


----------



## courty

^^awesome, thanks! i would be a-okay if i knew my bag would not fade further than it has right now. i'm going to make an order for this stuff!


----------



## ehemelay

tethys said:


> So I've been waiting waiting waiting for the right PS1 in large to come along...
> 
> and I just bought a large suede PS1 in silver off Netaporter!!! It's very similar to the colour smoke, but less taupe-brownish and more of a true grey, so I'm guessing that's why they gave it a new name. I spent ages debating between this one and a smoke leather, or the new dark grey suede, but I finally made a choice.
> 
> I also went to Barney's NY over the weekend, so if anyone wants to know what they have in stock, I'll do my best to post an exhaustive list.
> 
> This is also my first post on purseforum! I've lurked on this particular thread for MONTHS, so it's nice to finally join you guys



Oh my goodness, that sounds like a beautiful bag.  I'm trying to more actively use what I have these days, so I haven't looked on NAP for awhile... now I just have to see the silver suede!

Congrats on your new bag, and your first post!  Can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

tethys said:


> I also went to Barney's NY over the weekend, so if anyone wants to know what they have in stock, I'll do my best to post an exhaustive list.



Please do! I'm heading there next weekend, so I would love to know what they have in stock for colors!


----------



## sillygooose

Hi ladies, i just got a large PS 1 in black, but it's alot smaller than expected? the sizing fits the barney's description i guess, but it's smaller than my GGH city?! which shouldn't be the case based on the photos i've seen here ):

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/d9NmsRBviBuKalqYhe4wWzjHbBE3D761ThuKJ21CkSRKnocklG2mCznUmhLngZfRKiJP4edUXIyIhKX2tiMgH4U-6Q=s512

can any one see the picture?


----------



## tethys

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> Please do! I'm heading there next weekend, so I would love to know what they have in stock for colors!



PS1 Medium:
- Black (suede, leather, python)
- Tobacco (suede)
- Silver (suede)
- White (python)
- Navy (suede)
- Chartreuse (suede) (lime green)
- Khaki (leather). The SA said they just got it in, it's like moss but a darker green

PS1 Large:
- Black (leather, suede, python)
- Tobacco (suede)
- Navy (suede)
- Brown (croc)
- Chocolate (suede)
- Dark grey (suede)

Nary a midnight, smoke (they just sold out of the large), saddle, dark red to be seen. I might've missed a few of the python/croc, because I wasn't really looking for one. 

I was THIS close to buying the dark grey (a beautiful charcoal colour, but the clasp was extremely crooked i.e. clearly a manufacturing defect...and it was the only one in stores across the nation.

I hope that was helpful!


----------



## LovesYSL

Do the PS 1's come with the larger strap knotted or did everyone just do that themselves?


----------



## Elliespurse

*sillygooose* - The Large PS1 is more square than a Bal City but with greater depth inside I think.


*LovesYSL* - The knotted strap is actually part of the design but many prefers to undo the knot for a longer strap. I wears mine knotted and it's really comfortable on the shoulder because it's flat and not bulky.


----------



## ehemelay

Took my Smoke PS1 to the airport and it's with me for a long trip.  We'll see how it holds up to everyday use for several days in a row.  I've been lucky with both of my PS1s so far... no color change issues at all... but I rotate bags frequently.

*sillygoose*:  I find the my Large PS1 is significantly larger than a City, probably because my Cities are so slouchy.  It doesn't matter if you carry a little or a lot, the PS1 basically looks the same because it's so structured.  So, I am apt to carry more in the PS1 than other bags with similar dimensions.  I like to keep my Cities at least half-empty, because I love the slouchy look.  That might be the practical difference for me.


----------



## viciouslips

faintlymacabre said:


> So I got my medium black last night, and was so shocked to discover that the strap is too short to wear cross-body!!  I'm only 5'2"!  I thought I saw repeated mentions here of how the medium strap was long enough...  Do they make different lengths or something?



Anyone else having the same problem, and could you post a modeling pic?

I am looking to invest in one, but I want to be able to wear it cross-body (I'm 5'1"). The fact that the straps are shorter, the quality is questionable and the buckle flakes makes me think that $1600 is not a wise investment! Shucks.


----------



## ailoveresale

courty said:


> i'm glad you mentioned the conditioner! can i ask what kind you used? i'm thinking that if i am stuck with the moss one, i'll try to somehow protect it to prevent further changing.



For my smoke, I actually treated the whole bag with Apple leather conditioner before I ever used it, and it still changed color... The leather conditioner initially made it the slightest shade darker, and then the sunlight turned it more brown!  I still love it, though, don't get me wrong, but it is kind of disappointing that I loved the smoke for the greyish tone and now it's more brownish instead... Oh well.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Perhaps my smoke was more brownish to begin with although it clearly is grey in some lighting. Perhaps it's more like Hermès Etoupe or LV Elephant?


----------



## patti35jewel

Love your pics! 



ehemelay said:


> Took my Smoke PS1 to the airport and it's with me for a long trip.  We'll see how it holds up to everyday use for several days in a row.  I've been lucky with both of my PS1s so far... no color change issues at all... but I rotate bags frequently.


----------



## BooYah

you look FABULOUS, *ehemelay*!!!!!


----------



## juicyincouture

^^^ agreed !


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Elliespurse said:


> ^Perhaps my smoke was more brownish to begin with although it clearly is grey in some lighting. Perhaps it's more like Hermès Etoupe or LV Elephant?



Smoke always struck me more like a taupe kind of color.


----------



## sbogata

I'm very interested in purchasing a medium PS1 in either Saddle (from NAP) or Brown (proenzaschouler.com).  The only thing holding me back is how delicate the leather is.  I didn't buy a Balenciaga because I heard about all the color fading issues.  Is the PS1 as delicate?  I don't treat my bags rough, but I'd like to know how careful I'd have to be with this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

*sbogata*- Hi, the PS1 in black and midnight colors are less sensitive than the other colors, here's the text in the folder that comes with every PS1:

"This item was hand-crafted using genuine leather. Like all natural materials, leather reacts to the atmosphere. Humidity, rain and sunlight can damage leather.
Should a slight white coating appear on the surface of the leather, it can easily be removed using a dry cloth. Should the leather get wet, please absorb the water immediately with a dry cloth. Over-exposure to sunlight can stain or alter the color of the leather"

Some (including me) have put on a leather care product and the sensitive leather colors has not changed. I would recommend some treatment, Lovin My Bags has a treatment service for new bags.

The PS1 is a great bag and I loves mine.


----------



## sbogata

Thanks Elliespurse!  I know Black is a safe color but I have so many black bags already.  I'm really looking for in the brown family.  More like tan.  How careful do you think I'll have to be?


----------



## Elliespurse

sbogata - I have not seen any brown PS1 owners here talking about the leather other than it may show scratches, but I just rub them out with a finger on my smoke. Proenza Schouler talks about the changing in the PS1:s just makes them more personal with time. If you wants some protection, I think you could look in the Balenciaga forum and use the same.


----------



## travellingpurse

I love love the coral coloor ! I've been in love with this bag for months, but I can't figure which color or which material to get. I think I'm pretty certain on the medium size. Do you guys know which new colors are getting in for the new season? And does the leather material scratches easily?


----------



## travellingpurse

Alice1979 said:


> I'm in love with the purple pouchette


OMG THIS IS BEAUTIFUL ! Do you which stores or sites are selling it? I would love to have this color on the medium.


----------



## mochiblure

travellingpurse said:


> OMG THIS IS BEAUTIFUL ! Do you which stores or sites are selling it? I would love to have this color on the medium.



Proenza Schouler's website has the leather pochette in stock now -- including that gorgeous purple! They also have it in the Medium PS1 if that is what you were looking for.


----------



## travellingpurse

balmiu said:


> does anyone have the mini messenger? i would love to see a comparison picture IRL to the PS1.
> 
> mini messenger PS1
> http://www.barneys.com/Mini Messenger PS1/00505003449271,default,pd.html


is that purple suede or leather? it looks beautifulll ! : D
i likkeeee !


----------



## travellingpurse

seahorseinstripes said:


> oh my oh my oh my... lots of nice colours as well on the mini PS1 *drool*


Hi ! Where are these? These are the bags from the new collection right ? 
Woo, I love the new mini size. 
Is the green color, the same as this one below?


----------



## travellingpurse

Oh the picture didn't appear. Here let me try again, 






Does anybody know how much would these go for?
Thanks !


----------



## travellingpurse

Thanks Mochiblure !! 
I've been waiting for the purple one !


----------



## Pinkannie

I have been very interested in the PS1.  Just bought a black Balenciaga City, so I am looking for a bag with a pop of color. However I still like the Smoke....torn between Smoke and the Viola (purple) actually.  The raspberry one on NAP is not an option since I already have a Bottega in that color.  Can anyone suggest a good color and a size for me?

I am 5'3 (163cm) and 105 pounds (48kg), slim, Asian, 34 yrs old, mother of 2 young kids.  I intend to carry all my baby essentials in a seperate diaper bag which I keep in the car, and use this bag just for my personal stuff plus maybe a diaper and sippy cups.  I want to buy one NOW but can't decide on the size and color!!!!!  Smoke or Purple?  Medium or Large?

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Pinkannie* - Hi, I have the Smoke but the Purple is lovely too and perhaps the solid color is a little more worry free. There was a reveal of a lovely Medium with comparison pics with Bal City here a few pages back! The Medium seems to fit a lot but I don't know if it would fit sippy cups? It's fairly "flat". G/L


----------



## Elliespurse

*travellingpurse* - Hi and welcome to TPF! -I think the lovely Mini PS1 in the pics are from cruise 2011 and will come out in the end of year!


----------



## Pinkannie

Hi Ellie, I see that you have the large leather Smoke.  I was planning to get the suede, but someone said that it was very heavy, so I changed my mind to leather, but then someone said again that it's actually more difficult to take care because the scratches show better in leather versus suede.  So now I'm TOTALLY confused.

Do you find yours hard to take care?  With 2 kids I don't want to have to worry too much about bags....


----------



## Elliespurse

Pinkannie, I would love a suede PS1 too, and I don't think it would be so much heavier, a Bal City with Giant HW would be more I think. They say suede is easier to take care of and don't show scratches but I wouldn't carry it in rain though.

The smoke change color in sunshine and spots when getting wet. I have treated mine and I haven't seen any changes yet. Could use the same treatment as on Bbags.

I would say a suede since it was your first choice too. G/L


----------



## Pinkannie

I'm just one click away from getting a large midnight in leather (since it rains a lot in Vancouver and there is no dark colored suede on their website), but reality pulls me back.  $2000 for a relatively new designer?!....it is the same price for my BV Veneta, which has the best quality in handbags.  Is it all worth it?  Is the quality comparable to LV or BV?  I read some of the posts here (about 40 pages) and got the impression that their quality is not consistent.  I live in Canada which means it's more hassle for me to return it to the states......oh Ellie, help me out here, what would you say?


----------



## Pinkannie

By the way,  haven't thanked you yet....you've been so helpful here!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Pinkannie said:


> I'm just one click away from getting a large midnight in leather (since it rains a lot in Vancouver and there is no dark colored suede on their website), but reality pulls me back.  $2000 for a relatively new designer?!....it is the same price for my BV Veneta, which has the best quality in handbags.  Is it all worth it?  Is the quality comparable to LV or BV?  I read some of the posts here (about 40 pages) and got the impression that their quality is not consistent.  I live in Canada which means it's more hassle for me to return it to the states......oh Ellie, help me out here, what would you say?



The midnight is lovely and I know those here carried it for a year without problems with the weather. I would myself wait until Erica at ****** gets them back in stock, the last shipment sold out in about a week. Email her and ask. I was impatient though and got my smoke from KirnaZabete.

The more sensitive PS1 colors would be like caring for vachetta on an LV bag, some choose LV without vachetta when the weather is wet.

And thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I have the midnight, and I live in Denmark, where it rains a lot too. My midnight looks like new here one year later.


----------



## dbaby

Their video on NAP is pretty great! I love Jack and Lazaro


----------



## demicouture

im craving for the KELLY GREEN right now!!


----------



## ehemelay

*patti35jewel*, *BooYah*, *juicyincouture*:

Thanks for the nice compliments!  I love my PS1s.  I've been carrying the Smoke nearly every day for a week on this trip, and have no problems whatsoever.

I really need to do the same for my Moss - I found that after toting around for a few days in a row (rather than once or twice a month), the leather is really starting to break in and get that vintage look I adore.  I didn't think that such sturdy leather could "soften" up, but it has - without compromising the structure of the bag.  

We've been on airplanes, in icky rental cars, out in the blazing TX sun, at restaurants and bars - even to a movie theater.  No stains, color transfer or other discolorations to report.  I couldn't be more pleased with the PS1.  I'll take some photos to show how the breaking in process is going once I get home next week.  Smoke is such a beautiful and versatile color!!


----------



## aaawatch

fay520 said:


> i love the first handbag, it seems elegant and luxury! cann't help buying such kind of bag!



yes, i cann't agree more with you!


----------



## Pinkannie

i DID it!!  I bought the large dark red PS1 from ******!!!  Thank you everyone for sharing your information with me.  I think I'll love the bag, at least the size will be a good tote for carrying my two kids' stuff.  Can't wait for it to arrive in the mail....

One last question:  This is the first PS1 I see in the dark red.  Does anyone know which year and season this is from?


----------



## Elliespurse

Pinkannie said:


> i DID it!!  I bought the large dark red PS1 from ******!!!  Thank you everyone for sharing your information with me.  I think I'll love the bag, at least the size will be a good tote for carrying my two kids' stuff.  Can't wait for it to arrive in the mail....
> 
> One last question:  This is the first PS1 I see in the dark red.  Does anyone know which year and season this is from?



Wow! Congrats on your PS1  and this color new for this fall, just introduced about a month ago!!


----------



## Pinkannie

here is the photo downloaded from ******!  Wow is this new color?  haven't seen this from PS website yet...


----------



## babydee

Pinkannie said:


> i DID it!!  I bought the large dark red PS1 from ******!!!  Thank you everyone for sharing your information with me.  I think I'll love the bag, at least the size will be a good tote for carrying my two kids' stuff.  Can't wait for it to arrive in the mail....
> 
> One last question:  This is the first PS1 I see in the dark red.  Does anyone know which year and season this is from?



Love the dark redddd!!!!   congrats on ur new PS1!!!  is it the same one as the one in net-a-porter (the one that is currently out of stock)??


----------



## voofy

congrats on the dark red,  i have it in the medium from E and love it and just ordered the purple medium.
and mine says 002 under the tag,  would any one be knowing what that means ? please


----------



## Pinkannie

babydee said:


> Love the dark redddd!!!!   congrats on ur new PS1!!!  is it the same one as the one in net-a-porter (the one that is currently out of stock)??


 

I am not sure!  I wish it is but the one in NAP looks more of a plum color (has purple undertone).  The one I bought, which I haven't received yet, looks like a true red.....so i have no idea!  I hope its the same one cuz it looks so nice on the NAP site!


----------



## Pinkannie

voofy said:


> congrats on the dark red,  i have it in the medium from E and love it and just ordered the purple medium.
> and mine says 002 under the tag, would any one be knowing what that means ? please


 
You have the same color?  Do you know if it is the same as the one on NAP?


----------



## demicouture

wow!! congrats on the red! its stunning!!!


----------



## voofy

Pinkannie said:


> You have the same color? Do you know if it is the same as the one on NAP?


yes it is and its on kirna zabete too but sold out, you will really love the large,


----------



## hannahsophia

I know someone posted the clutch, but this pic is on the ps site and i am


----------



## hannahsophia

the 09 purple from alice1789:









it looks like the new one has more blue undertones while last year's was more red undertones.


----------



## mochiblure

*hannahsophia*: The PS1 in purple is indeed a gorgeous thing...  

I am not sure about the 2010 color differing from 2009 though -- I color-corrected the photos from *alice1789* and they look a lot closer now in tone to the stock photo on the PS website, what do you think?

*From alice1789*









*From the PS website:*


----------



## Pinkannie

I am soooo happy because Erica just told me my bag is from the fall 2010 and it is the same one as on net a porter!!!! I feel like I had found a treasure!!! So hard to sit still at home....wish I can get my bag soon......


----------



## Elliespurse

^They seem to run out of stock quickly everywhere, especially the new colors. Post some pics when you gets it! 



I just saw TheCorner has marked down a lot on their old Proenza Schouler items: http://www.thecorner.com/thecorner/search/tskay/F0AE7784/gender/D/viewAll/1/season/main/m/2695/ipp/60


----------



## demicouture

the 2 purples are def different.
the new one is much much brighter than last years.
i took one already  in medium


----------



## hannahsophia

demicouture said:


> the 2 purples are def different.
> the new one is much much brighter than last years.
> i took one already  in medium



I agree. I've seen the old purple in person and it was much darker. Post pics of your new one? pleasE? ??? haha


----------



## demicouture

here we go 

the straps and inner flap (the one connected to the clasp) are much lighter than the rest of the bag and they have some white acid-y like spots all over the straps.. not sure what they are but the bag is perfect otherwise!


----------



## bumble1

^^ That purple is stunning!!


----------



## hannahsophia

very nice demi! i don't see the acidy white spots. she looks a lot darker than the website pictures. is it trl?


----------



## demicouture

thanks to both 

i have to say the colour is quite darker than expected but still lighter than the blackberry.

i would say the real colour is closer to my first picture.


----------



## Elliespurse

demicouture - Congrats!!  Love this color!


----------



## BooYah

OMFG *demi*-i really LOVE it!!!! 



demicouture said:


> here we go
> 
> the straps and inner flap (the one connected to the clasp) are much lighter than the rest of the bag and they have some white acid-y like spots all over the straps.. not sure what they are but the bag is perfect otherwise!


----------



## KittyKat65

This is the purple from last year:


----------



## saracc

i love that first blue one!


----------



## LovesYSL

Has anyone seen the PS2 bag yet? I was reading the latest issue of Harper's Bazaar and there it was! I prefer the PS1 tbh...


----------



## demicouture

which is the ps2?
i am waiting for the PS11 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

demicouture said:


> which is the ps2?
> i am waiting for the PS11 !!!!!!!!!



LOL that's what I was referring to. I though they were listing it in Roman numerals but I'm wrong!


----------



## hannahsophia

pic of psII?


----------



## LovesYSL

http://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps11.html


----------



## demicouture

wonderful!!!!


----------



## dbaby

Is the bag in the Barney's window the military color? It seems to be a much lighter green, almost like a light grassy shade. View the post via Modelizing.


----------



## babydee

dbaby said:


> Is the bag in the Barney's window the military color? It seems to be a much lighter green, almost like a light grassy shade. View the post via Modelizing.



OMGGG... I love the light greeeennn.. is this from barneys window in manhattan? i don't think its the military green though... omggg just loveeee loveee ittt  is it in medium or large size?


----------



## dbaby

It's a medium size in the Barneys NY on Madison. I don't know which green it is, looks too light to be military or moss...


----------



## hannahsophia

hey guys i was at barneys ny today and it's not green it's actually the Chartreuse color (link) it's like neon yellow with a hint of lime but mostly neon yellow. It's soooo pretty! I didn't see the military color but I went to check out the viola color- gorgeous!!! voila has more red undertones than i first saw. the one on display had a black mark unfortunately and one of the pockets was a bit lighter than the rest of the bag. not sure if this is consistent with other violas having lighter colored mismatched panels.


----------



## voofy

hannahsophia said:


> hey guys i was at barneys ny today and it's not green it's actually the chanerese color (spellcheck on the name i'm too lazy to go to their website to see) it's like neon yellow with a hint of lime but mostly neon yellow. It's soooo pretty! I didn't see the military color but I went to check out the viola color- gorgeous!!!


 
is it suede or leather ? please


----------



## BooYah

it looks like an apple green/granny apple color


----------



## hannahsophia

it's suede. it's not granny apple green. i think it's just the lighting of the display that is playing this trick on the color.


----------



## dbaby

Ooh, yeah, I've seen that bag. Boo...Thanks for clearing that up hannahsophia!


----------



## Hush

Ugh, I'm dying for the mini ps1's! Does anyone know the dimensions of it (The 2011 resort smaller ps1's) just so I can get an idea of how much smaller it is than the medium? The medium is actually a TAD too big for me... so the new mini's look absolutely perfect.

Opening Ceremony in LA told me they should have some mini ps1's in stock by late fall.


----------



## demicouture

the light green in the window is the suede chartreuse. very pretty but so sensitive


----------



## mintpearl

I just got my first PS1 - a black medium PS1 from ******/ Erica and I  love love love it! 

Now I can't wait to get my hands on a large one later in the year or early next year!  But I have to first enjoy my medium!  It truly fits a lot - my kindle, fat wallet, diapers, cell, wipes, sunnies all fit with a lot of room for more! Can't wait to start using it this week!


----------



## circoit

Hush said:


> Ugh, I'm dying for the mini ps1's! Does anyone know the dimensions of it (The 2011 resort smaller ps1's) just so I can get an idea of how much smaller it is than the medium? The medium is actually a TAD too big for me... so the new mini's look absolutely perfect.
> 
> Opening Ceremony in LA told me they should have some mini ps1's in stock by late fall.



The mini does look darling! I am glad it can be worn crossbody, though I still prefer the looks of the medium. But, unless they make the strap longer on the medium, I won't be buying it


----------



## Elliespurse

mintpearl said:


> I just got my first PS1 - a black medium PS1 from ******/ Erica and I  love love love it!
> 
> Now I can't wait to get my hands on a large one later in the year or early next year!  But I have to first enjoy my medium!  It truly fits a lot - my kindle, fat wallet, diapers, cell, wipes, sunnies all fit with a lot of room for more! Can't wait to start using it this week!



 Congrats on your black PS1!! -It's a lovely bag!


----------



## hannahsophia

mintpearl said:


> I just got my first PS1 - a black medium PS1 from ******/ Erica and I  love love love it!
> 
> Now I can't wait to get my hands on a large one later in the year or early next year! But I have to first enjoy my medium! It truly fits a lot - my kindle, fat wallet, diapers, cell, wipes, sunnies all fit with a lot of room for more! Can't wait to start using it this week!


 
congrats! please share pics! especially showing how much it holds!


----------



## stephluvspurses

finally bought a ps1!! i called Barneys the other day and ordered 'Military'. the SA said it was like a mossy green. i will post pics as soon as it comes in...i hope soon!!


----------



## hannahsophia

stephluvspurses said:


> finally bought a ps1!! i called Barneys the other day and ordered 'Military'. the SA said it was like a mossy green. i will post pics as soon as it comes in...i hope soon!!


 

congrats i can't wait for your pics! it almost looks like a bronzy green on the ps website, so gorgeous!


----------



## stephluvspurses

hannahsophia said:


> congrats i can't wait for your pics! it almost looks like a bronzy green on the ps website, so gorgeous!



THANKS!!!!
it does look like that on the website, but in person it's WAY darker and a richer green...not olive, more of a mossy green...

i will post pics as soon as i receive it! i'm counting down the minutes~~~


----------



## stephluvspurses

Medium PS1 in Military


----------



## Beach Bum

^pretty!


----------



## ehemelay

I love it!!  It's a gorgeous, "army" green.  So neutral, yet distinctive.  It reminds me a lot of Balenciaga's Vert Fonce from 2007!!!

Congrats - and thanks for the photos of Military!  



stephluvspurses said:


> Medium PS1 in Military


----------



## ehemelay

I carried my Smoke PS1 every day for two weeks and thought I'd share the "broken-in" photos.

The leather is softening up to the touch, but the bag has maintained its great structured look.  I have found that the Large PS1 is the *perfect* handbag for travel!  It carries a ton, and the inherent organizational quality makes it easy to find your what you want amidst dozens of "things."  It doesn't look oversized or bulky, even when stuffed absolutely full.  

I am not fussy with my bags, and this one went with my everywhere.  Airplane, restaurant, bar, etc. - plenty of opportunities for disaster but no worries here.  When I checked carefully, I found a few featherlite scratches and a tiny dark spot here or there - although the leather wasn't perfectly uniform to begin with.  I think that adds to its character!  The only wear I can identify is a small area of denim transfer on the lower left corner of the back panel (from carrying by the shoulder strap).  It's very difficult to make out, even with the flash.

Here you go!  I hope this eases your mind if you had any concerns about the Smoke color, or PS1s in general.


*Leather has softened, but no structure lost:*






*Comparing outside of bag to leather inside pocket - no fading or darkening of the leather after consistent usage:*






*Tiny scratch by my fingernail, may or may not be recent:*






*Corners and sealant still perfect!*






*Faint denim transfer at lower corner:*


----------



## hannahsophia

thank you SO much ehemelay! What great condition it keeps! My worries are now gone! 

stephluvspurses, military is GORGEOUS! she looks so buttery soft!


----------



## ShoeLover

*steph*-I LOOOOOVE your military green bag!!! I think I want this color!!!! It's divine!!!
*ehemelay*-thanks so much for the review!!!


----------



## mochiblure

*stephluvspurses *your Military PS1 is gorgeous!

*ehemelay* -- great review on your Smoke PS1 after travelling with it, it does help allay worries on how it will age over time -- all the wear adds so much to the bag's character though!


----------



## littlerock

OMG.. Military is effing GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlerock

stephluvspurses said:


> Medium PS1 in Military



I absolutely love this and am about to buy one 

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Where can we buy it???? I don't wanna call barney's because I have to pay taxes...
BTW, I can't stop looking at the pictures!


----------



## petite_fleur*

That's a really gorgeous bag.


----------



## hannahsophia

erica at hgbagsonline.com orders them. there are none in stock now because they sell out as soon as she puts them on but if you email her to preorder it might work. no tax. cheaper than list price.


----------



## stephluvspurses

thanks everyone!!! i LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag. it is the best!
the image/color on the PS website really doesn't do it justice. 
i searched all over online to see what 'military' looked like before i bought it, but i just took a leap of faith and ordered it before i saw it. so crazy!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^You have to give us some modeling pics!!! Please!!!!!!!!
*hanna*-thanks for the tip. I just sent Erica an e-mail.


----------



## hailcien

hi! i couldnt find an authenticate thread for PS1s
can anyone tell me if this is real at all?
thanks so much in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROENZA-SCHOU...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19be332be3


----------



## hailcien

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROENZA-SCHOU...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19be332be3
oops here's the link!


----------



## demicouture

the military is divine! congrats!


----------



## littlerock

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Where can we buy it???? I don't wanna call barney's because I have to pay taxes...
> BTW, I can't stop looking at the pictures!



I emailed Erica at ****** right after seeing the pictures and she said she had a medium in military coming next week. I paid and now I just wait 

I'm not sure if I got the only one but it's worth a shot and you can see if she has any other colors..


----------



## babydee

FINALLY... my medium dark red PS1 have arrived from kirnazabete.com.  Thanks all for ur help... This thread really helps me understand more about the bag and made my decision for which size/color to purchase for my first PS1!! I was torn between the red and the purple.. BUT i guess the red one is more like me.. yay!!! I am happy  and here it is:


----------



## Elliespurse

*babydee* - Wow! Congrats, I love this color!


----------



## hannahsophia

This is the PERFECT shade of red. 



babydee said:


> FINALLY... my medium dark red PS1 have arrived from kirnazabete.com.  Thanks all for ur help... This thread really helps me understand more about the bag and made my decision for which size/color to purchase for my first PS1!! I was torn between the red and the purple.. BUT i guess the red one is more like me.. yay!!! I am happy  and here it is:


----------



## stephluvspurses

^^ it really is sooo pretty! i think my ps1 needs a friend~~


----------



## Mediana

I haven't gone thru this whole thread, but is there any pictures of the inside of the pochette?


----------



## mochiblure

*babydee* congrats on your new PS1 -- that looks like one voluptuous shade of lipstick red!


----------



## bag braggart

babydee said:


> FINALLY... my medium dark red PS1 have arrived from kirnazabete.com.  Thanks all for ur help... This thread really helps me understand more about the bag and made my decision for which size/color to purchase for my first PS1!! I was torn between the red and the purple.. BUT i guess the red one is more like me.. yay!!! I am happy  and here it is:




Babydee:  LOVE LOVE  this color!  Congrats on your beautiful PS1!!!


----------



## babydee

Thank you all!!!  Yes.. i agree with *hannahsophia* what a PERFECT shade of red.


----------



## BagLover21

Ladies can anyone tell me how much the medium PS1 costs in Euros? I've been looking online with no luck. Heading to Paris for my honeymoon in a couple of weeks so would love to score one if possible.


----------



## Elliespurse

*BagLover21* - The medium at Luisaviaroma is &#8364;1185 but at MrsH it's &#8364;1472 so I'm sure..


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> I haven't gone thru this whole thread, but is there any pictures of the inside of the pochette?



Here's a pic of the PS1 pochette 




(kirnazabete)


----------



## Mediana

^ God, you're such an enabler Ellies. Well .. if Kirna Zabete has it next month. I'll get it.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mediana - It's on my wishlist too


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> ^Mediana - It's on my wishlist too



Is the suede one still available. Is it from the current collection?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> Is the suede one still available. Is it from the current collection?



I'm not sure, proenzaschouler.com just shows leather/python pochettes but there are suede PS1's in the current collection so I hope they'll be back in stock soon..


----------



## Elliespurse

I just saw this medium Sulphur suede at kirnazabete.com


----------



## bearkeeper

I saw some of you posted about the number 002 stamped on the underside of the PROENZA SCHOULER made in italy tag...  My black large PS1 from Netaporter doesn't have any numbers stamped on it.  I know Netaporter sells authentic items, but just making sure.  The hanging paper tag with the SKU and the style number, etc. says Col. 000.  

What does this mean?  Is mine from and earlier season, maybe?  I just received it today, though...
Anyone else have a large black?  Does yours have any numbers stamped on it?
Thanks!


----------



## hgbags

Well, I had to cave in to the pressure and keep one of these gorgeous beauties for myself  This is my new med Fall 2010 Violet!!!  Color is off since I took the photo with my B-berry.


----------



## anonymouschic

babydee said:


> FINALLY... my medium dark red PS1 have arrived from kirnazabete.com.



This thread is only making me swoon after the PS1 even more than I already was!  That red colour is absolutely perfect and simply divine.  I'm still on a toss-up on size though (I'll have to dig deeper into the thread to find some commentary on that), but the pictures posted of the red definitely makes me re-think my previous decision to get this bag in either a cognac-type brown or black colour.

Question though, is the colour actually listed as dark-red or is it the same as the raspberry-red colour that Net-A-Porter is waiting for re-stock on?


----------



## voofy

****** said:


> Well, I had to cave in to the pressure and keep one of these gorgeous beauties for myself This is my new med Fall 2010 Violet!!! Color is off since I took the photo with my B-berry.


 
OMG!!!!!!ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## meluvs2shop

hello ladies!!

i keep going back & forth between a b-bag, PS1 and one other style. i need your expertise b/c i don't know anything about these gorgeous bags.

does anyone regret buying the medium size or even the large size? do you wish you bought the bigger/smaller size? if so, why?

i recently fell in love with a style from Balenciaga that's smaller than the city but larger than the first. (don't know the style name, sorry.) anyway, that is the size i want my next bag to be. so does that mean i want a medium PS1?

i also want something extremely lightweight, roomy, versatile & crossbody.
thanks! M


----------



## LovesYSL

****** said:


> Well, I had to cave in to the pressure and keep one of these gorgeous beauties for myself  This is my new med Fall 2010 Violet!!!  Color is off since I took the photo with my B-berry.



I WANT! It's so lovely!
I'm saving my pennies!


----------



## Elliespurse

****** - Congrats, voilet is really beautiful! 


anonymouschic - There's only one red color as far as I know, lovely! 


meluvs2shop - The medium/large strap may be too short for crossbody, I love wearing mine on the shoulder only though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TY *Elliespurse*. i was confused about that b/c on netaporter they show the mannequin wearing it crossbody. i'm petite too if that makes a difference.


----------



## KittyKat65

meluvs2shop said:


> i recently fell in love with a style from Balenciaga that's smaller than the city but larger than the first. (don't know the style name, sorry.) anyway, that is the size i want my next bag to be. so does that mean i want a medium PS1?


The medium is smaller than a City, but it also has more structure than a Bal, so you keep organized.  If you are petite then the Medium is perfect for you.  I believe ****** is wearing her violet cross body (photo above).  I am 5'7" and it sits under my boobs, so no cross-body for me.  My opinion is that if you love a PS1 color that you should get it because they get snapped up a lot quicker than the Bal colors, which tend to stay around for more than 1 season.

ETA:  if you really want to wear it cross body, but the strap is too short, you could always temporarily take off the strap and put on a different strap from another bag.


----------



## littlerock

meluvs2shop said:


> i recently fell in love with a style from Balenciaga that's smaller than the city but larger than the first. (don't know the style name, sorry.) anyway, that is the size i want my next bag to be. so does that mean i want a medium PS1?



You are probably talking about the new "town" style. Does it have a long crossbody strap? If not then it's probably the Twiggy.

Balenciaga will be lighter than a PS1 bag but a PS1 bag will be more durable. I just ordered a medium.. I think it will be the perfect size for me.. not too big, not too small.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TY *kittykat & littlerock* for your responses. i have a baby, will the medium hold a diaper a couple of small toys, wallet & iPhone?

i think the large will be too big for my needs.
also, the PS1 is heavier than the Bal, but does that mean it's noticeably heavy? in other words i don't want to be weighed down by my purse on one shoulder and baby in my arms.


----------



## meluvs2shop

littlerock said:


> You are probably talking about the new "town" style. Does it have a long crossbody strap? If not then it's probably the Twiggy.
> 
> Balenciaga will be lighter than a PS1 bag but a PS1 bag will be more durable. I just ordered a medium.. I think it will be the perfect size for me.. not too big, not too small.



yes, it has a long strap that easily can go cross body. i posted pictures of it in my, "help me find a camel colored bag" thread.


----------



## KittyKat65

meluvs2shop said:


> TY *kittykat & littlerock* for your responses. i have a baby, will the medium hold a diaper a couple of small toys, wallet & iPhone?
> 
> i think the large will be too big for my needs.
> also, the PS1 is heavier than the Bal, but does that mean it's noticeably heavy? in other words i don't want to be weighed down by my purse on one shoulder and baby in my arms.


No, the PS1 isn't much heavier than a Bal at all.  It is not what I would call a heavy bag.  I have a suede PS1 and it is heavier than the leather PS1, but still not a "heavy" bag.

As for what you can fit; I put a long wallet in the front compartment, my keys, make-up bag, sunglasses and reading glasses and key's in the main part, so it does hold a lot.  I put my Blackberry in the zipper part on the back.


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

****** said:


> Well, I had to cave in to the pressure and keep one of these gorgeous beauties for myself  This is my new med Fall 2010 Violet!!!  Color is off since I took the photo with my B-berry.



I can barely see it with the glare but i like the color at least


----------



## NYCavalier

****** said:


> Well, I had to cave in to the pressure and keep one of these gorgeous beauties for myself  This is my new med Fall 2010 Violet!!!  Color is off since I took the photo with my B-berry.



*E* the violet is STUNNING! Congrats and great color choice!


----------



## gandrtm

I tried on a medium PS1 today, and i can wear it crossbody on the longest strap adjustment, but I am very petite- like 5 ft tall.  So I don't think it would work for taller people...


----------



## nelstar

Does anyone know the exact length of the shoulder strap (unknotted) on the large PS1?   I'm seriously considering one from NAP but if I can't wear it cross-body then I won't be using it.   I just returned a Chloe Paraty for this reason.

Thanks!


----------



## petite_fleur*

The red is Stunning, love the violet too such a beautiful color.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

I started a reveal thread, but since you ladies love looking at PS1s, I thought I'd post some shots here! 

I bought a Silver suede medium at Barneys New York yesterday, right when shipment came in. The suede is beautiful, and it has leather underneath the top handle and backside of the longer strap.

And thats my pink wallet. It started out way more purple, but changed into this gorgeous deep, rich pink. 

*What would any of you recommend I protect the suede with? *And also, what gets rid of pen marks on the leather PS1s? Anything?  My poor wallet...

_Other colors in Barneys New York City: Violet (large and medium and pouchette), Military (large and medium), black (large medium and pouchette), Off-White (Large), Chocolate Suede (Large), Silver (Large), Sulphur (Medium), Charteuse (Medium) and some exotic skins. 
_


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Huge Congrats E   you look FANTASTIC with that bag!!!  OMG!!! That color is driving me crazy!!!! IT's stunning! I can't wait to get mine! 

Many congrats my dear E, enjoy it!!!  




****** said:


> Well, I had to cave in to the pressure and keep one of these gorgeous beauties for myself  This is my new med Fall 2010 Violet!!!  Color is off since I took the photo with my B-berry.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

WOW! That is one beautiful bag!  And your wallet is so cute!!!!
Many congrats! 




Siobhan Chiffon said:


> I started a reveal thread, but since you ladies love looking at PS1s, I thought I'd post some shots here!
> 
> I bought a Silver suede medium at Barneys New York yesterday, right when shipment came in. The suede is beautiful, and it has leather underneath the top handle and backside of the longer strap.
> 
> And thats my pink wallet. It started out way more purple, but changed into this gorgeous deep, rich pink.
> 
> *What would any of you recommend I protect the suede with? *And also, what gets rid of pen marks on the leather PS1s? Anything?  My poor wallet...
> 
> _Other colors in Barneys New York City: Violet (large and medium and pouchette), Military (large and medium), black (large medium and pouchette), Off-White (Large), Chocolate Suede (Large), Silver (Large), Sulphur (Medium), Charteuse (Medium) and some exotic skins.
> _


----------



## mintpearl

****** said:


> Well, I had to cave in to the pressure and keep one of these gorgeous beauties for myself  This is my new med Fall 2010 Violet!!!  Color is off since I took the photo with my B-berry.



 wow! What a gorgeous color & look on you! And it's the perfect length for you too!  Loving it!!


----------



## hannahsophia

what should we protect leather with too??


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

meluvs2shop said:


> hello ladies!!
> 
> i keep going back & forth between a b-bag, PS1 and one other style. i need your expertise b/c i don't know anything about these gorgeous bags.
> 
> does anyone regret buying the medium size or even the large size? do you wish you bought the bigger/smaller size? if so, why?
> 
> i recently fell in love with a style from Balenciaga that's smaller than the city but larger than the first. (don't know the style name, sorry.) anyway, that is the size i want my next bag to be. so does that mean i want a medium PS1?
> 
> i also want something extremely lightweight, roomy, versatile & crossbody.
> thanks! M




I bough the medium and ended up selling it after a month because it was too small and I was a bit underwhelmed by it. I'd still like to buy a large, but the medium wasn't substantial enough for me. I'm 5'4 and 110lbs, and in Balenciaga, I like the work, mid-day, etc. But if you think the city is too big, than the medium might be the right size for you.


----------



## petite_fleur*

The wallet is so cute.


----------



## lamardemaja

Good morning
I have a couple of questions ..
It really is heavier than the Balenciaga?
and otherwise, need to see pictures of the inside .. Ps1
Alexa ye or you would buy the


----------



## Elliespurse

lamardemaja - Hi, my large PS1 in smoke leather is 1.0 kg which is less than a Bal GH City


----------



## Elliespurse

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> I started a reveal thread, but since you ladies love looking at PS1s, I thought I'd post some shots here!
> 
> I bought a Silver suede medium at Barneys New York yesterday, right when shipment came in. The suede is beautiful, and it has leather underneath the top handle and backside of the longer strap.
> 
> And thats my pink wallet. It started out way more purple, but changed into this gorgeous deep, rich pink.
> 
> *What would any of you recommend I protect the suede with? *And also, what gets rid of pen marks on the leather PS1s? Anything?  My poor wallet...
> 
> _Other colors in Barneys New York City: Violet (large and medium and pouchette), Military (large and medium), black (large medium and pouchette), Off-White (Large), Chocolate Suede (Large), Silver (Large), Sulphur (Medium), Charteuse (Medium) and some exotic skins.
> _



I see Apple products could be used on suede..


----------



## youkosiren

Guys, I'm so depressed - I just got a lovely medium smoke PS1 from ****** last month, and I discovered at the subway station this morning that the front part of the clasp on the flap is broken (the part where the clasp hooks into) :cry:

I'm hoping it fell off at home so I at least have the hardware, but what should I do in this case? Will Proenza repair it even though I didn't buy it in a retail store?

This is really sad because I was totally loving the bag and thinking I should go back for more colors/sizes, but my clasp...!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I bough the medium and ended up selling it after a month because it was too small and I was a bit underwhelmed by it. I'd still like to buy a large, but the medium wasn't substantial enough for me. I'm 5'4 and 110lbs, and in Balenciaga, I like the work, mid-day, etc. But if you think the city is too big, than the medium might be the right size for you.



TY for your response. i was thinking of getting a town Bal. i use to love big bags but now not so much. (i already have a city.) i need something lightweight to hold my personals now that i carry my baby around and tote all of her needs. currently i've been sticking my wallet and things in her baby bag but i think i just want an excuse to buy something for myself. 

the only thing that concerns me about the PS1 is the compartments. i know its a great way to stay organized but perhaps i need something less structured??


----------



## meluvs2shop

gandrtm said:


> I tried on a medium PS1 today, and i can wear it crossbody on the longest strap adjustment, but I am very petite- like 5 ft tall.  So I don't think it would work for taller people...



what are your thoughts on the bag? love it? lightweight? although by previous posts from *kittykat* & *elliespurse* it definitely sounds lightweight.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Hey all... for those of you who have PS1s, would you say that it's a professional-looking bag?  I'm looking for a new bag for work, but I'm having a hard time finding anything big enough.  The large or extra large PS1 would be a good size, and it looks like it would stay really well organized.  But it's hard for me to tell how professional it looks, since we don't have anywhere around here that sells them so I could see them in person.  I'm just worried it would be a little too funky to take into court.  

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I have the large and extra large (pic carried with the crossbody strap) which is wider to hold a binder or two. When carrying a hard cover folder/binder it becomes more structured too. Perhaps a brown suede is nicer than my black?


----------



## hannahsophia

Lindsay2367 said:


> Hey all... for those of you who have PS1s, would you say that it's a professional-looking bag? I'm looking for a new bag for work, but I'm having a hard time finding anything big enough. The large or extra large PS1 would be a good size, and it looks like it would stay really well organized. But it's hard for me to tell how professional it looks, since we don't have anywhere around here that sells them so I could see them in person. I'm just worried it would be a little too funky to take into court.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


 

the ps1 is the ultimate professional bag. I think the only crossing the line color would be purple- and even purple is dark enough in person to be professional in my book.


----------



## hannahsophia

youkosiren said:


> Guys, I'm so depressed - I just got a lovely medium smoke PS1 from ****** last month, and I discovered at the subway station this morning that the front part of the clasp on the flap is broken (the part where the clasp hooks into) :cry:
> 
> I'm hoping it fell off at home so I at least have the hardware, but what should I do in this case? Will Proenza repair it even though I didn't buy it in a retail store?
> 
> This is really sad because I was totally loving the bag and thinking I should go back for more colors/sizes, but my clasp...!!!


 
I'm pretty sure there was someone on this thread with the same issue and didn't buy directly from ps and got it fixed. Just email them with the issue and they'll probably ask you to send it to them to have it fixed.


----------



## KittyKat65

A few people have asked how much can fit into a medium PS1, so here is what I keep in mine - wallet, sunglasses, reading glasses, makeup bag, check book, iPod, iPad, Blackberry, camera, purse hook, mints and keys:

Please note:  I also carry a digital camera, which I used to take the photos.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

*KittyKat65, *so much stuff! i'm glad i picked a medium size, it will fit everything i need.
question -- did you protect your suede with anything? i'd love to know, since i'm too afraid to wear my silver suede out! haha


----------



## KittyKat65

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> *KittyKat65, *so much stuff! i'm glad i picked a medium size, it will fit everything i need.
> question -- did you protect your suede with anything? i'd love to know, since i'm too afraid to wear my silver suede out! haha


Funny you should ask.  I spilled a half a cup of water on it last week and I took it to a cobbler to clean it.   When I got it back I used Ugg suede spray to protect it.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

oh no. that sounds horrible! well, it looks beautiful in the pictures above, so i think i'll use the ugg spray on mine then.
do you feel it changed the feel/look of your bag at all? (sorry for all the questions.  )


----------



## KittyKat65

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> oh no. that sounds horrible! well, it looks beautiful in the pictures above, so i think i'll use the ugg spray on mine then.
> do you feel it changed the feel/look of your bag at all? (sorry for all the questions.  )


No, the Ugg water and stain repellent doesn't change the color or texture at all.  Try it on a small area on the inside flap to make sure.  You have a much lighter colored suede, but I think you will be fine.  I have used it on all my suede items (shoes and handbags) and have been very happy with the results.  I re-do it once a year if it's an item I use a lot.

This is the stuff:  http://www.uggaustralia.com/Product...=9703&model=Sheepskin+Stain+&+Water+Repellent


----------



## meluvs2shop

i just bought this.

but i'm still thinking about the Bal town in seigle.


----------



## ShoeLover

*Kitty*-thanks for the pictures! Wow! It holds a ton!
*Mel*-congrats! I am jealous (in a good way)!


----------



## hannahsophia

i bought a viola from erica and it is coming today! yayyyyy!


----------



## am2022

I love balenciaga and has 1 weekender and 5 work bags and 1 first...

I really want a smaller PS1  

I waited and waited and finally got this cutie....

No regrets.. she is too cute!!!  

Comparable in what it can hold to my 2004 black bal first but i haven't tried if a long wallet could fit...

I will post pics soon!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

amacasa - This looks great!! Congrats, can't wait for more pics!! 



hannahsophia - Congrats on your viola PS1!!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

I saw that proenza at barneys nyc, its sooo cute amacasa!

And whoo hannah, the color is gorgeous I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## hannahsophia

Viola's here! I did a quick rescue beauty lounge mismas mani to match.


----------



## hannahsophia

Also- I was really hoping it might be more blue purple like the ps website photo of it but it is not. It is more red purple than blue purple.


----------



## mochiblure

*E* and *hannahsophia*: Lovely viola PS1s, both of you! And *hannahsophia *that's a great matching mani!


----------



## mochiblure

hannahsophia said:


> Also- I was really hoping it might be more blue purple like the ps website photo of it but it is not. It is more red purple than blue purple.



Are the photos of your new Viola PS1 true-to-life?


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

hannahsophia said:


> Also- I was really hoping it might be more blue purple like the ps website photo of it but it is not. It is more red purple than blue purple.



I think the color is beautiful, but perhaps, like my wallet, the color may darken into a deeper, more rich color. Maybe even blue purple!


----------



## mintpearl

Wow, the viola PS1s are gorgeous!! Reminds me of the Balenciaga violet 07 color(one of my fave bal colors!)...Congrats on yours, Hannahsophia!


----------



## Pinkannie

I ordered my red ps1 on July 24th, and sadly I am still waiting for it in the mail!!!!  Technically it has only been 6 working days so i might have to wait past the weekend....I am feeling very very impatient and absent minded...

Pleassssssse let me have my PS1 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eggpudding

hannahsophia said:


> Viola's here! I did a quick rescue beauty lounge mismas mani to match.



Wow, viola is beautiful  Congrats!


----------



## hannahsophia

mochiblure said:


> Are the photos of your new Viola PS1 true-to-life?


 
not exactly. I think it's a very hard color to capture. I'll try to post more pics later.


----------



## LovesYSL

I just saw this on Facebook!
Kirna Zabete is giving away a medium black PS 1!

http://www.kirnazabete.com/ps1-contest-terms-conditions/


----------



## hannahsophia

thanks eggpudding, mintpearl, siobhan,and mochiblue!


----------



## hannahsophia

I'll try to resize this later but


----------



## Elliespurse

hannahsophia - I love this color and it looks really good on you  Congrats!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Amazing bag!!! I can't wait to get one!!! Which reminds me, has anyone seen a large military green??????


----------



## Pinkannie

I just received my dark red PS1!!!!!!!!!!

Erica is really one amazing woman.  She packed everything so neatly and let me just say:  international orders CAN'T get better and easier than this!! 

Although it took a while to reach me but it was due to the nature of the shipping method, but it turns out worth the wait.  I am just so pleased with my bag I don't want to start taking photos when I still have to take care of my kids right now.  I'll wait until they are asleep if anyone is interested.

WOW I just can't believe there is a perfect PS1 in my closet.....


----------



## Pinkannie

hannahsophia said:


> I'll try to resize this later but


 
Hi,

Is yours the large size?  Mine is large but surprisingly it is smaller than I thought, which is perfect since I was worried that it'd look too much like a school bag that fits dictionaries....when I try it on the bag looks like the size in your photo...


----------



## meluvs2shop

hi all! wow. that violet is gorgeous.

UPS already delivered my PS1 (quick right?) but i was napping with my daughter and missed them. 

they're pretty quick. they rang the doorbell once and by the time i got to the door they were gone.


----------



## kiwishopper

*Hanna*,  your purple PS1 is GORGEOUS!!!! And I love your outfit with it too!!!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Pinkannie said:


> I just received my dark red PS1!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Erica is really one amazing woman.  She packed everything so neatly and let me just say:  international orders CAN'T get better and easier than this!!
> 
> Although it took a while to reach me but it was due to the nature of the shipping method, but it turns out worth the wait.  I am just so pleased with my bag I don't want to start taking photos when I still have to take care of my kids right now.  I'll wait until they are asleep if anyone is interested.
> 
> WOW I just can't believe there is a perfect PS1 in my closet.....



I know what you mean! I'm so happy to have one too. Congrats, I definitely want to see pictures!


----------



## am2022

Hannah the violet is gorgy
congrats on the dark red pink annie!!!

As promised, here is a little PS1 with a twist... the mini messenger style...

i have gone through a lot balenciaga cities/ part times that i want something small this time...

here she is!!!


----------



## am2022

and more pics!!!


----------



## Pinkannie

Wow Amacasa!!! I am in love with your bag, AND your hair, AND your shoe plus the whole outfit!!!!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ ^

*amacasa*:

I love it!  Thank you so much for the photos; I was expecting it to be a much smaller bag.  It looks like a great size - enough room for essentials yet small enough to wear eaily out for dinner, or wherever else you want to go with as little bulk as possible.

It's a great choice and looks fabulous on.  Congrats!!


----------



## ehemelay

Wow!!  What a beautiful, deep purple.  I have a feeling that it will darken up a bit with wear.  I hope that's what you're looking for - I personally think that Viola is going to look better and better with more wear.

Such a cool and functional bag - you are going to love carrying this around town!!



hannahsophia said:


> Viola's here! I did a quick rescue beauty lounge mismas mani to match.


----------



## ehemelay

I brought my Large Moss PS1 along on my current trip - it's breaking in so quickly!  The leather is nice and supple, and even after taking out in the rain, it has maintained a good uniform color.  I can see that it's starting to get slightly darker after constant handling, and I love it!!

Here are a couple of photos, a few pages back someone was asking about whether the Large size is overwhelming.  I don't feel that it is.  I love the fact that I can carry a ton of stuff and the bag looks the same whether it's full or nearly empty.  In the photos below, I am carrying a wallet, sunnies, two phones, GPS, iPod, two coin purses and a make-up bag.  

I'm short (about 5'2" in bare feet) and you can see that the Large size falls just below my hip when worn with the knotted strap.  My Large Smoke has a tiny area of nearly invisible denim transfer on the back left corner, and looking at the 2nd photo, I can see how that happened.


(Excuse the dreary hotel room lighting)


----------



## 19yearslater

Aw, man. These pictures are not helping me convince myself that I should buy a cheaper bag than a ps1. Everyone looks so good with their bags.


----------



## am2022

Pink annie... thanks for the sweet words!!!

Ehemelay - thanks !!! yes size is perfect for the essentials!!! it does fit a regular long LV wallet plus cell phone, make up kit and then some..
It actually has more room than a balenciaga first.  And that moss green looks awesome.. post pics of the smoke..
i will probably go for the smoke as my regular PS1 satchel...


----------



## LovesYSL

Everyone's pictures are great! Love the green PS1 and the mini messenger! Definitely tempted...


----------



## ShoeLover

19yearslater said:


> Aw, man. These pictures are not helping me convince myself that I should buy a cheaper bag than a ps1. Everyone looks so good with their bags.


You shouldn't! You'll always come back to this! I've bought so many handbags (from 400-900) and I've sold them all because I get bored. That's why I decided my next bag will be a ps1. I figure I won't get bored of it just like I never get bored of my balenciagas!

*ehemeley*-you look sooo good with your moss!!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

19yearslater said:


> Aw, man. These pictures are not helping me convince myself that I should buy a cheaper bag than a ps1. Everyone looks so good with their bags.


Resistance is futile


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

KittyKat65 said:


> Resistance is futile



SO true!! 
LOL


----------



## ShoeLover

I am still waiting for a PS1, but I got this wallet and a top:


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

^^^
that wallet is so gorgeous! the leather looks textured.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! It really does look better in real life! I couldn't capture its true beauty! Ohh, it also smells soooo freaki' good!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

I know exactly what you mean, my wallet has a great smell too! I'm so sad it has a pen mark right underneath 'Italy.' :'(

Now I'm considering getting another after your picture. Was it the Viola from Proenza's website?


----------



## hannahsophia

ShoeLover said:


> I am still waiting for a PS1, but I got this wallet and a top:


 

gorgeous!!!!!!! Is that viola? Everyone captures that color so differently.


----------



## hannahsophia

amacasa - you look great with it! 

ehemelay - I love that moss color! I originally wanted a large but ended up with the medium. which do you prefer (i think i remember you have both)


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks ladies! Yes it is the viola and it's on the ps website!
I am literally (well not literally) dying for a large ps1 military! Where can I find one???

I envy off the lucky girls that got the pink wallet last time they had it. It was such a gorgeous pink!

siobhan-I have pen marks all over my wallet and bags! I think this is inevitable!


----------



## LovesYSL

ShoeLover- loving your wallet and top! I'd love to see how the top looks on as I was considering ordering the black and white!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks ladies! Yes it is the viola and it's on the ps website!
> I am literally (well not literally) dying for a large ps1 military! Where can I find one???
> 
> I envy off the lucky girls that got the pink wallet last time they had it. It was such a gorgeous pink!
> 
> siobhan-I have pen marks all over my wallet and bags! I think this is inevitable!



Give Barneys New York City a call -- when I was in the store over the weekend, they had both a medium and large in stock. Two girls were trying both sizes in military and viola when I was leaving -- I told them to go with viola -- but they may have bought the military color. 

I'll post more pics of my pink wallet later. I hope I can capture the new color verse the old color in some photos.


----------



## littlerock

Can anyone post a picture of what the inside of the wallet looks like? How many slots.. etc?


----------



## hannahsophia

littlerock said:


> Can anyone post a picture of what the inside of the wallet looks like? How many slots.. etc?


 
There are a couple of photos of the inside of the wallet on this thread.


----------



## littlerock

^ Thanks for the heads up! I just did a search however using the keyword 'wallet' and couldn't find any inner pictures. 

ETA: I just found one picture of a navy sample wallet. So there are no slots? Just one main pocket for bills and that's it?


----------



## KittyKat65

littlerock said:


> ETA: I just found one picture of a navy sample wallet. So there are no slots? Just one main pocket for bills and that's it?


That's correct.  It is really basic.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

*Littlerock*, here are some pictures for you. Only one slot inside the wallet, and a pocket on the back. 

You can also see the significant color change. Also, my phone pictures don't do the pink justice -- it's much brighter/less dull than these pics.

I also added a pic of my Silver paired with lighter gray shoes, too much pink in one post lol!


----------



## littlerock

^ Hmm.. telltale sign of lamb leather. Lamb leather is so lovely but it darkens with age. Your wallet is beautiful!

It's not the most practical of wallets but I think cuteness out weighs that. It's adorable!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

that was my feelings on it -- its cuteness outweighs practicality. 

and maybe it is lamb leather, every site just describes PS leather as "luxe leather."


----------



## karmenzsofia

When I first saw this bag, I hated it and couldn't understand the buzz around it. Recently I decided I need/want a messenger bag (after selling another one I had), so I looked around and ran into the proenza website. I took a closer look at this bag and now I LOVE it. My only problem is that they all seem to have goldtone HW, and I like silver. I like the black one with black HW, but I need a brown bag.

Do they come with silvertone HW?


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Some of the Mini messengers have different colored hardware (one in Barneys looked pearly plastic like), but so far none of the PS1s have silver, to my knowledge. I wish they did, as I prefer SHW as well.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I received my medium PS1 in brown yesterday. It's a gorgeous bag and I love the richness of the leather but sadly it's going back. The medium is a bit smaller than I originally thought. Also the shade of brown is too close to my beloved Gucci bag.


----------



## bagolicious

I have been looking at the PS1 for quite a while as I love the style. However, I think the price is outrageous for what it is. And I haven't been impressed with the leather. 

So, I just went on www.hautelook.com, a few minutes ago, and Carla Mancini has a satchel that's very similar to the PS1. But, hers was $530. and I just got it for $212. The sale ends tomorrow, at 8AM , Pacific Time, as Hautelook is located here in L.A. So, I'm absolutely thrilled to get a very similar style, but for $212.


----------



## am2022

Its true PS1 can be quite pricey but I think its way worth it if its your go anywhere bag as the amount of usage will justify it...

I still have to get my PS1 messenger... but for the mini messenger that I have, i really waited for it to go on sale as I wasn't going to pay $ 1500 for it...   ANd at the sale price of 50% off, it was well worth it.. i think


----------



## karmenzsofia

I would love to get one, but I refuse to pay that much for a bag.


----------



## bagolicious

Amacasa: Where did you find a PS1 at 50% off? I'm the queen of finding a sale/bargain, but haven't come across any at 50% off.


----------



## am2022

Well its the mini messenger style that i was after .... not the regular satchel.

so, barneys.com still has my style at full price... 

i got mine at lagarconne.com

they have since sold out of the mini messenger but a lot of Proenza schouler clothese are still 50% off.


----------



## hannahsophia

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> *Littlerock*, here are some pictures for you. Only one slot inside the wallet, and a pocket on the back.
> 
> You can also see the significant color change. Also, my phone pictures don't do the pink justice -- it's much brighter/less dull than these pics.
> 
> I also added a pic of my Silver paired with lighter gray shoes, too much pink in one post lol!



wow that is a big color change! very pretty though!


----------



## voofy

Heres my one month old red and brand new viola medium PS1's from ******, Thank you E!
http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/voofy/ps1025.jpg


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Wow!!! THey're gorgeous!!! They look sooo big, I can't believe they're medium size.


----------



## linhhhuynh

karmenzsofia said:


> I would love to get one, but I refuse to pay that much for a bag.


 
i agree....if i even had the money i'd try to get it, lol


----------



## anitos

I just received the red ps1 in medium. The color is really gorgeous, like a dark red raspberry. It is a deep red with pink undertones. I really hope the color stays this way and doesn't darken or lighten or change to another color! Has anyone experienced any changes in color with the reds?


----------



## voofy

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Wow!!! THey're gorgeous!!! They look sooo big, I can't believe they're medium size.


 
thank you,
I can fit a lot of things in them. ( I feel so bad i want the midnight blue now!!!!!)


----------



## ahhhpushit

dream brand.


----------



## demicouture

wow voofy
congrats!! both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## kateincali

voofy said:


> Heres my one month old red and brand new viola medium PS1's from ******, Thank you E!
> http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/voofy/ps1025.jpg



These are absolutely stunning  Congrats!


----------



## annnn

Hi. 
I'm thinking of getting a PS1 but I would need to be able to fit in A4 sheets of paper and binders and such. Would the large or medium be better for this? 
Also, has anyone tried fitting a laptop in the PS1 (the laptop I would need to fit in there is slightly larger than an A4 paper)?
I've been thinking about using this as a school bag?


----------



## KittyKat65

annnn said:


> Hi.
> I'm thinking of getting a PS1 but I would need to be able to fit in A4 sheets of paper and binders and such. Would the large or medium be better for this?
> Also, has anyone tried fitting a laptop in the PS1 (the laptop I would need to fit in there is slightly larger than an A4 paper)?
> I've been thinking about using this as a school bag?


I think you would need a Large.  My medium fits an iPad, but it would be stretched to fit a laptop and anything else you would need.  I think A4 paper might be too long for a medium as well.


----------



## demicouture

ann
i have a 13inch macbookpro and it fits into a large without a case... just about as long as you do not stuff many other things inside.
i would recommend the XL


----------



## hannahsophia

I took my sapphire bal envelope out for dinner and decided to snap a couple of shots to compare the color to my viola ps1: 











the mirror is from a raisin bal, then the envelope is sapphire and the ps obvious viola. It's so close to sapphire, which is my favorite bal color of all time.


----------



## hannahsophia

voofy- your ps1's are GORGEOUS! i really want a dark red also but I'm trying to take myself out of it. It's the perfect shade of red!


----------



## softmarshmallow

**QUESTION**  

Does anyone know if the black leather ps1 (smallest size), comes with gold HW? I was just at Barney's and keep finding that the black ones all have black HW to match.


----------



## Elliespurse

^All black PS1 have black HW..


----------



## voofy

hannahsophia said:


> voofy- your ps1's are GORGEOUS! i really want a dark red also but I'm trying to take myself out of it. It's the perfect shade of red!


 

Thank you!!, i love the red so much that since i got it, i havent changed bags ( i keep on going to the red ps1 ). It goes with everything.
Im still a bit cautious about the viola as i feel its too bright for me!


----------



## voofy

faith_ann said:


> These are absolutely stunning  Congrats!


 thank you so much!! I thought that i would always be a Bal bag loyalist!!!, but now


----------



## voofy

demicouture said:


> wow voofy
> congrats!! both are gorgeous!!!


thank you!! and your PS1 pink is yummy!!


----------



## Elliespurse

I just saw the PS Tote is up now at Zoe


----------



## hannahsophia

I would love to see them do more of a hobo in the ps1 leather. The tote looks a bit more professional but the leather doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

^A hobo would be nice .. I like that there are seasonal bags outside the PS1 range and the tote is a nice addition. I'm most excited over the mini PS1 coming out later this year though


----------



## jancedtif

KittyKat65 said:


> A few people have asked how much can fit into a medium PS1, so here is what I keep in mine - wallet, sunglasses, reading glasses, makeup bag, check book, iPod, iPad, Blackberry, camera, purse hook, mints and keys:
> 
> Please note:  I also carry a digital camera, which I used to take the photos.



Thank you so much for this pic!  I *think* I'll be going for the med military!


----------



## rdgldy

*jan,* you are a big troublemaker!!  Can't get this bag out of my head now.


----------



## 19yearslater

Well, ladies, I did it. I bit the bullet and ordered a viola leather ps1 medium. I'm super excited for its arrival next week.


----------



## hblakely

hi ladies

I was wondering if anyone had come across an emerald suede meduim bag, Im having so much trouble finding one and I live in the UK so I cant order from the Proenza Schouler site 
any help would be great!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

I got my emerald suede medium from LaGarconne.com  It was about 6 weeks ago, so they may not have any right now.


----------



## hblakely

Thanks KittyKat, I've been checking their site for a while and have emailed so hopefully something will turn up!
Im super jealous of your emerald, its so beautiful!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you.  It really is a beautiful color.  Do you have a friend in the States who can ship one to you?  Maybe even contact Proenza Schouler directly and ask if they will ship to the U.K.


----------



## bagolicious

HBlakely: They carry it at Barney's of New York, in Beverly Hills. I was in there last weekend.


----------



## hblakely

KittyKat: hi, yes my sister lives in NY but they are out of stock  I might try and see if they will send it here though, I'll just beg!
Bagolicious: thank you! I have emailed them so hopefully they may send it here!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Congrats, 19! Please post some pictures when you get your gorgeous viola. *:*D


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Oh and question: has anyone experienced color transfer from the ps1 interior fabric? I purchased a lv damier azur zippy, and my SA warned me of possible color transfer if the fabric is dyed. Just curious!


----------



## bedhead

hblakely: you may want to try contacting Sien in Antwerp. They ship internationally and they sell the PS1. I don't know if they have the emerald suede though, but they usually order all the colors and are very helpful. I've purchased from them both in person and via overseas shipping. http://www.sien-antwerp.com/#/2/Designers/1826/PS1-by-Proenza-Schouler/

I was in Barneys NY this weekend and they have lots of gorgeous PS1s - large military, medium viola and that stunning teal/turquoise color, a few black ones, and tons of colors, sizes, and finishes in python. I was soooo tempted by the turquoise one but I need to sell a couple of bags before I allow myself to buy another one!


----------



## immalicious

Hello Bedhead! Thanks for the info.

I was wondering what your experience has been like, ordering from Sien? Are they reliable?

I just got a Large PS1 in Black, but I find it too big for my frame - may have to let it go  So I need to get a Medium Smoke(hopefully)!

Thankya!


----------



## bedhead

immalicious said:


> Hello Bedhead! Thanks for the info.
> 
> I was wondering what your experience has been like, ordering from Sien? Are they reliable?
> 
> I just got a Large PS1 in Black, but I find it too big for my frame - may have to let it go  So I need to get a Medium Smoke(hopefully)!
> 
> Thankya!



Hi - I've found them to be very reliable and they provide excellent customer service. I bought my first PS1 from them in person, then contacted them about another one later, which I ended up getting. The only issue was that they only take bank transfer as payment for mail orders, so I had to wait a few days for that to go through, but that wasn't Sien's fault. 

I saw a Medium Smoke at Zoe in Brooklyn a little while ago, and they might still have it. They don't have it in their online shop, but they had it in the store.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

here are some modeling shots to show off the medium PS1. It fits so much, and it grows enormous with just a couple notebooks, LV wallet, and sweater! love it.
(and sorry for the _awful_ background -- the only mirror i had handy was in our currently being assembled fitness room! XD)


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous!!! And the bag's awesome too!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

haha, thank youuu, shoelover! 
 btw, one of the pics on your blog -- the inside your chanel post -- depicts your proenza wallet/pouch with the flap open. the leather looks pebbled (sort of like an Alexander Wang bag). am I seeing things or is it?


----------



## Blo0ondi

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> here are some modeling shots to show off the medium PS1. It fits so much, and it grows enormous with just a couple notebooks, LV wallet, and sweater! love it.
> (and sorry for the _awful_ background -- the only mirror i had handy was in our currently being assembled fitness room! XD)


 
congrats ur pics made me want a PS1 more


----------



## KittyKat65

Siobhan, you wear your new PS1 so well.  The bag is beautiful and so are you!


----------



## ShoeLover

Siobhan-you're not seeing things! lol! It is a little pebbled, but it's just that little part on the inside. Everything else is pretty smooth.


----------



## Giggletwin

Hi, 

Does anyone know if I can still find the PS1 wallet in black anywhere online or in New York? It's sold out online. Are the wallets sold online only or also available in the stores that stock PS? 

Thanks!


----------



## Giggletwin

Nevermind - they are back in stock online!


----------



## jackieusc

I have the large PS1 in Saddle  in my cart.  I think the darkening of this bag over time is going to be totally gorgeous in Saddle.   Does anyone have experience with this color?   Getting a wallet in midnight because I love the looks of the wallet but will not be using it as a wallet, I need slots!  

SO EXCITED!  Help me pull the trigger for my graduation present to myself!


----------



## jackieusc

Any promotional codes for the proenza schouler website?


----------



## KittyKat65

^^^^

Do it!  Do it!!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Do it! The color does darken, and if its brown, I bet it'll be lovely!! Smoke and moss don't seem to age well, but brown should be fine.


----------



## demicouture

DO IT and pls let us know of the outcome!!


----------



## MabelMad

bedhead said:


> hblakely: you may want to try contacting Sien in Antwerp. They ship internationally and they sell the PS1. I don't know if they have the emerald suede though, but they usually order all the colors and are very helpful. I've purchased from them both in person and via overseas shipping. http://www.sien-antwerp.com/#/2/Designers/1826/PS1-by-Proenza-Schouler/
> 
> I was in Barneys NY this weekend and they have lots of gorgeous PS1s - large military, medium viola and that stunning teal/turquoise color, a few black ones, and tons of colors, sizes, and finishes in python. I was soooo tempted by the turquoise one but I need to sell a couple of bags before I allow myself to buy another one!



Hi there

I need a PS1. I haven't decided which size or colour yet though and would like some advice from the ladies that own one already.
How are your PS1's wearing, do the lighter colours change with use ? I am drawn towards the brown. Does the leather become softer with use, does it hold it shape when full or empty ? I do like large bags although I'm only 5' 2".
Does it scratch / mark easily ? I do tend to baby my bags !
I am in the UK. Does anyone know if I ordered from Sien would I have to pay Customs / VAT / Import charges ? My only option at the moment is NAP. 

Thank you in advance for any comments or advice you may have


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Mabel, I think brown is a wonderful choice. From experience, the leather without any protection does tend to darken, as my pink wallet has changed dramatically. Fortunately, I love its color. It has softened for me, as well. They do scratch easily, but the scratches blend away after days.

Also, the bag does hold its shape when full, and it flattens when its empty but still holds its shape. I have a medium ps1 and it holds everything I need with extra room! 3 notebooks, phone, lv zippy, ps wallet, sweater. 

As for ordering, I don't have a clue, sorry! I'm sure other ladies here do.
Good luck and show pictures of your new ps1 if you get it.


----------



## Elliespurse

*MabelMad* - I love that the PS1 in the lighter colors gets a patina and looks better with time, imo. Here's two pics from Net-a-Porter showing some patina/scratches already


----------



## deryad

Hi ladies

I received my medium saddle a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love it, the leather is yummy! 

My question is how to protect and waterproof the leather. Someone mentioned Blackrock leather conditioner in this forum but also stated that it darkened the color slightly and gave it a shine. I don't want a color change at all, and I don't prefer the leather getting shiny either. Is there any product that keeps the color and shine the way it is while waterproofing it? 

As for the strap length, it is around 92 cms longest in my medium saddle, including HW. I'm about 5'9'' and I can wear it across body but it sits quite high, as you can see in net-a-porter mod pics. It's definitely not a low-hanging messenger type, but it can easily be worn that way when you need both hands. Hope this helps.


----------



## Elliespurse

deryad - I've used Blackrock but some used a spray like Apple Garde, try any products on a small hidden are first before going over the whole bag


----------



## hblakely

bedhead: thanks for the advise, I tried them but they don't stock emerald 
However Im now on a wait-list at Opening Ceremony for one!!!

Mabel: When I emailed Sien they said it would be £25 to ship, also there will be no extra customs as they are included in the VAT, hope that helps!


----------



## MabelMad

Elliespurse said:


> *MabelMad* - I love that the PS1 in the lighter colors gets a patina and looks better with time, imo. Here's two pics from Net-a-Porter showing some patina/scratches already



Thank you Elliespurse. This colour is out of stock on NAP. Do you know if this is brown or the new saddle colour. TIA


----------



## MabelMad

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> Mabel, I think brown is a wonderful choice. From experience, the leather without any protection does tend to darken, as my pink wallet has changed dramatically. Fortunately, I love its color. It has softened for me, as well. They do scratch easily, but the scratches blend away after days.
> 
> Also, the bag does hold its shape when full, and it flattens when its empty but still holds its shape. I have a medium ps1 and it holds everything I need with extra room! 3 notebooks, phone, lv zippy, ps wallet, sweater.
> 
> As for ordering, I don't have a clue, sorry! I'm sure other ladies here do.
> Good luck and show pictures of your new ps1 if you get it.



Thank you for your helpful comments


----------



## MabelMad

hblakely said:


> bedhead: thanks for the advise, I tried them but they don't stock emerald
> However Im now on a wait-list at Opening Ceremony for one!!!
> 
> Mabel: When I emailed Sien they said it would be £25 to ship, also there will be no extra customs as they are included in the VAT, hope that helps!



Thank you for your help hblakely. I have just had a reply from Sien and OMG I think I will be getting one soon. Just need to decide which size.


----------



## Elliespurse

MabelMad said:


> Thank you Elliespurse. This colour is out of stock on NAP. Do you know if this is brown or the new saddle colour. TIA



This should be the brown, not saddle. Both are up now at proenzaschouler.com


----------



## MabelMad

Thank you


----------



## jackieusc

OK did it!  Just ordered the Large PS1 in Saddle and the wallet in midnight.  I really wanted to get the XL but they only have it in black and I don't need another black bag.

I am so excited.  After reading this thread I know it will fit what I bring to work....notebooks, ipad/ipod, books...
I don't know that the cross body strap will fit me since I am a plus size girl and xbody straps usually aren't made for my curves. : )   

I think I will use the wallet for glasses?  I need slots for it to really work as wallet, so what else have you ladies used it  for?


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

^I use mine as a general organizer of things I don't want unorganized in my bag. I put in pens, pencils, spare keys, and sometimes deoderant or sealed perfumes.

Also, congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

*jackieusc* and *deryad* - Congrats on your saddle PS1:s


----------



## jackieusc

Thanks ladies!
Siobhan-  That is a great use for the wallet.  I have rebecca minkoff pouches galore so this will just be another organizer!  thanks!


----------



## ozmodiar

Does anyone know if the medium dark red is still available anywhere?


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats JackieUSC!!! I am looking forward seeing your reveal pictures!!! I love some good leather functional/light handbags!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Congrats, Jackie!


----------



## denise_islove

Is there a release date for the mini PS1 bags..?


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

I believe I heard november?


----------



## deryad

Thank you Elliespurse!

Neither of these products are available in my country, so I need to decide and order one from *bay. Which one would be easier to apply? Applying the spray evenly doesn't seem to be easy, I'm afraid of having uneven application and color differences. Is the conditioner easy to use? 

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

deryad - I ordered the conditioner from the bay too (seller: toprockymountainseller). The PS1 leather is similar to my Balenciaga and takes up conditioner like a sponge, I'm happy with the result but a spray would probably be better. There are spray's that sprays on dry and wet, some also sprays on a bit of cloth first and apply on the bag with the cloth. 

I think the info here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/ could also be used for the PS1.


----------



## jackieusc

counting the seconds until it arrives........should deliver tomorrow before noon.  i will take pics asap when it arrives.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Ooooh exciting, I can't wait to see how gorgeous the color is in photos, jackie!


----------



## jackieusc

Hi ladies!
My gorgeous large PS1 bag in Saddle arrived today.  It is exquisite !  It is smaller than I thought it would be but still a nice size .  The saddle color is so very classic and I love it.
I wish the strap were longer.......how can I get a longer strap or remedy this?  
will send pics tonight.


----------



## jackieusc

OK, I took these pics with my phone, sorry.

My husband came home and said, "That looks like a book bag I had in middle school".  I made him model.

I took it out shopping this evening and didn't find a comfortable way to carry it.  I tried putting my wrist through the top handle but it is too thin of a handle to be comfortable on the wrist.  The long strap is too long for the shoulder to stay comfortably.

So...I tried it x-body as I think it is supposed to be but it was too high to look good.  THEN, after just a few hours of wear I tried it cross body again at the grocery store and it fit perfectly!  I think it stretched enough, could that have happened??  
My laptop and iPad both fit nicely but I wish I would have gotten the extra large for the longer strap and more room .


----------



## Blo0ondi

jackieusc said:


> OK, I took these pics with my phone, sorry.
> 
> My husband came home and said, "That looks like a book bag I had in middle school". I made him model.
> 
> I took it out shopping this evening and didn't find a comfortable way to carry it. I tried putting my wrist through the top handle but it is too thin of a handle to be comfortable on the wrist. The long strap is too long for the shoulder to stay comfortably.
> 
> So...I tried it x-body as I think it is supposed to be but it was too high to look good. THEN, after just a few hours of wear I tried it cross body again at the grocery store and it fit perfectly! I think it stretched enough, could that have happened??
> My laptop and iPad both fit nicely but I wish I would have gotten the extra large for the longer strap and more room .


 
*congrats on ur purchase *
*hopefully nxt time it'll be me!!*


----------



## Elliespurse

*jackieusc* - Wow! Congrats this color looks great! 

-I like to carry my large on the shoulder with a knot on the strap so it's really short.


----------



## bisoumoi

*jackieusc* it's a lovely bag!

I wondering how different is brown compared to saddle. Which is the one that looks closer Alexa's Oak? Saddle has a tinge of red tones in it, a very unique colour!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Oh wow Jackie, the color is gorgeous! you made a great choice.  I think you can't really use the  top handle on the large when it's full, since the bag is so weighted. I use it when I'm not carrying a lot in my medium. Otherwise, its over the shoulder. Enjoy!


----------



## jackieusc

^^ Thanks ladies!  
I forgot I could put the knot back in to make it shorter for the shoulder!  

Siobhan-Perhaps your right, might have been just too loaded with stuff to carry on my wrist.

I will have to play around with it and see what I like best.


----------



## anmldr1

that bag is beautiful!  i just got the viola in the medium size and i love it!!


----------



## petite_fleur*

#1854 Gorgeous,I love the color.


----------



## anmldr1

what do you guys use on these bags to protect the leather...i just tried spraying apple gaurd-which i use on some of my balenciaga bags and i think it may have stained the bottom of the bag...(i sprayed a hidden spot on the bottom of the bag)


----------



## missD

Do these bags ever go on sale? I'd love to snatch one up!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes, TheCorner have had some PS1s on sale for a while, but they are mostly sold out now I think.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> here are some modeling shots to show off the medium PS1. It fits so much, and it grows enormous with just a couple notebooks, LV wallet, and sweater! love it.
> (and sorry for the _awful_ background -- the only mirror i had handy was in our currently being assembled fitness room! XD)



What color is this?


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

^ its the silver suede. Its out of stock on net-a-porter right now, and I got mine at barneys new york.


----------



## linhhhuynh

jackie that color is gorgeous!


----------



## jackieusc

OK, been using my large saddle PS1 all week and it is devine!  
It does carry a ton and very well!   sturdy bag top top quality, could hand this down to your children!  no joke!   i love this and am looking for an XL  but can't find one!!


----------



## 925

i think this bag in large size work for men too


----------



## louien

jackieusc said:


> OK, been using my large saddle PS1 all week and it is devine!
> It does carry a ton and very well!   sturdy bag top top quality, could hand this down to your children!  no joke!   i love this and am looking for an XL  but can't find one!!



Congrats! 

Wanted to ask though, how would you describe the color saddle in real life?  Because from the website it's bordering on the orangey-brown, pumpkin shade... whereas the brown is closer to the alexa oak/ balenciaga's automne/ wang's luggage...

Appreciate it!


----------



## bisoumoi

^ I'd like to find out whether is saddle closer to Mulberry's Oak. I reckon the brown looks like a dark brown.


----------



## jackieusc

The saddle is really like a classic tan/orangish western  mail bag or saddle.  I will take better pics .  I love it, looks awesome.  

anyone sees an xl anywhere let me know!


----------



## Elliespurse

I saw KirnaZabete is having Fashions Night Out in NY celebrating with among others Proenza Schouler meeting clients and launching _Mini PS1 wallets_


----------



## Pinkannie

On my god I just found a water mark the size of a loonie at the back side of my beloved large red PS1!!!!!!  Heartache......it was from the spill of my kids sippy cup.  Now it is dry but it left a water mark.  Although it is at the back I am still devastated.  Does anyone know how to remedy this?? Does getting it cleaned by professionals work?  If yes, should I bring it to them right now? The bag is still new though.  

Any help would be greatly appreciate!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm sorry you got a mark on your PS1, the leather is special and will change with time and use. I would try a white eraser just on the darkened area, try a tiny bit first and see if it's ok..


----------



## louien

jackieusc said:


> The saddle is really like a classic tan/orangish western  mail bag or saddle.  I will take better pics .  I love it, looks awesome.
> 
> anyone sees an xl anywhere let me know!



Can't wait for this!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I saw one for sale at their website...


----------



## louien

^ oops, sorry, the one on the website is tobacco suede that looked liked saddle...


----------



## jackieusc

Louien-
The only XL I saw on the PS website was black.   I can't bring myself to pay $3k for a black bag....but if i look at it long enough I will!


----------



## louien

^  sorry for the false alarm... still waiting for your pics  :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## blackonmaroon

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> ^ its the silver suede. Its out of stock on net-a-porter right now, and I got mine at barneys new york.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## sfyhseo

coool.i like them ,it is so fashion


----------



## deryad

OK, after investigating about the protective stuff to use on my saddle PS1, I decided give Collonil waterstop a try. Neither Apple garde nor Blackrock is available here in Dubai so I tried to find the Collonil and found it at Mulberry store. First I sprayed the back of the shoulder strap and there was a texture change, plus it got somewhat darker. Than I realised that the texture of the back of the strap and handle was different from the rest of the bag and decided to try it on the back of the flap, it worked perfect! No color change at all! And I even dared splitting some water, it just rolled off! Than I sprayed multiple thin layers all over the bag using 3/4 of the bottle, the funny thing is it doesn't even rain here LOL!! But I'm pleased with the result, I don't have to worry about something being spilled on her anymore


----------



## Elliespurse

deryad - This is a great review! Thanks for posting!


----------



## nikkunoniku

wow, i haven't been to this forum in quite some time, but i decided to check in to get some feedback. i'm a muscular 5'8" guy interested in a PS1. i know many people recommend the XL for a guy, but i don't like how it seems to settle into a more square shape than the L, which seems to have more rectangular proportions. i've only ever seen pictures of the PS1, nothing in person--would i be crazy going after an L with my height and build?


----------



## jackieusc

nikkunoniku-  i think the large will be just fine.  it is actually a very big bag and holds huge amounts.   if you look at my pics earlier in the thread you can see my model is my husband who is 6ft.  it looks awesome on him!


----------



## sfyhseo

I love the colour and style


----------



## nikkunoniku

thanks jackie--yes, the pics with your husband give me some peace of mind! sometimes i see images of a guy with a great bag, only to find out it works best with a slight build. knowing hes 6' definitely gives me better perspective. thanks!


----------



## FrankieP

Is anyone able to authenticate one for me?


----------



## Elliespurse

FrankieP said:


> Is anyone able to authenticate one for me?



Sure, we now have a dedicated thread in the Auth this.. forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157.html


----------



## denise_islove

Any recommendations for a protector/conditioner for my PS1 that has been used for almost three months? I never protected my bag.  It's a black bag and I would like to protect it from getting lighter..


----------



## FrankieP

Elliespurse said:


> Sure, we now have a dedicated thread in the Auth this.. forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157.html



Ellie, thanks! I spend so much time in the dedicated boards I forgot all about that area! :girlwhack:


----------



## anonymouschic

I hear that this is the place to go if you have a bit of a PS1 dilemma here on tPF.  I'm currently working on getting a PS1 in the Brown/Cognac colour (see here), but I absolutely can't decide between the medium and large sizes.  I'm about 5'5", and heavier set.  I generally carry large shoulder bags (think YSL Large Muse, or slightly larger), and pack an agenda, wallet, sunglasses case, small make-up bag, blackberry, and iPod with me on a daily basis.  I'm thinking that I'd probably need the large PS1...but I thought I'd take an opinion from the people who hang out on this thread to see what the general opinions are here.

I'll continue digging through back pages to see if I can find an answer on this thread, but if there are any owners who can give me a quick answer, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## mochiblure

^^ The Large PS1 would probably be a better bet if you are used to larger bags -- the Medium really isn't a big bag at all IMO. That being said, the items you listed would probably fit into the Medium -- not much help here, now am I?


----------



## Pinkannie

I am 5'3 and the large doesn't look oversize on me, because I tend to carry large bags for baby stuff so it looks just right. I strongly think the large is a better option for you.


----------



## Pinkannie

Elliespurse said:


> ^I'm sorry you got a mark on your PS1, the leather is special and will change with time and use. I would try a white eraser just on the darkened area, try a tiny bit first and see if it's ok..



thank you Ellie!
I will try the trick next time I bring it out.  Did you see the photo of it on the other thread I started "before I bid farewell....". I am loving it sooo much..but raining season has started again in Vancouver so I am still trying to get a weather protectant to spray it.  Will keep on checking back here for more PS1 news!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Pinkannie - I love the photo you posted, the color is really beautiful


----------



## Elliespurse

I love Kirna Zabete and Fashion's Night Out special PS wallet editions


----------



## mochiblure

^^ That's gorgeous! Wonder if the jacquard is iridescent... Anyone here going to the KZ FNO event?


----------



## KittyKat65

anonymouschic said:


> I generally carry large shoulder bags (think YSL Large Muse, or slightly larger), and pack an agenda, wallet, sunglasses case, small make-up bag, blackberry, and iPod with me on a daily basis.


I posted a photo of what fits into my medium PS1 a few pages back (it was about a month ago) and you would be surprised.  I can fit a long wallet, a makeup bag, Blackberry, iPod, camera, oversized sunglasses case, reading glasses case, keys, check book and a few other odds and ends.  I've also carried my iPad, so it's not that small.

ETA:  you can see photos at post # 1713


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Ugh that wallet is gorgeous! Must resist! I wish I could meet the boys in barneys on Friday, siiiiiiigh


----------



## seahorseinstripes

any PS1 owner can post a comparison photo with a balenciaga? 
i'm confused between which sizes to get, if possible can you please post side by side pic between a medium with city, large with city or extra large with a city or work?

Thanks


----------



## BooYah

seahorseinstripes said:


> any PS1 owner can post a comparison photo with a balenciaga?
> i'm confused between which sizes to get, if possible can you please post side by side pic between a medium with city, large with city or extra large with a city or work?
> 
> Thanks



*seahorse*, this is my medium posted with a work (a few pages back)HTH)


----------



## seahorseinstripes

wow BooYah !!!! gorgeous!!! and the medium is bigger than i imagine, can i say it;s about the size of the city?


----------



## BooYah

yeah, i guess it would be about the size of a city 

can you give me a few minutes pls? i will try to take photos of my new viola large alongside with a city and work right now


----------



## BooYah

*seahorse*, in this pic is medium PS1 with large PS1 under on left side and City with Work under on right side. i think City is a little wider than medium PS1 and large PS1 is (larger, of course, and) more boxy as medium PS1 is more east-west......HTH


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Omg BooYah those are gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for the comparison pic, I think I'm almost set between large and extra large. Do you happen to have an extra large? If so, is it much bigger than the large?


----------



## BooYah

sorry, *seahorse*, i do not have the x-large PS1 (yet ). i am still waiting for one in a color that will blow me away 

please post reveal when the time comes! and good luck in your search


----------



## Elliespurse

BooYah - Wow! I love your comparison pics!


seahorseinstripes - I don't have comparison pics of my large/x-large right now but the main difference is that the x-large is longer and wider like a Bal Work.


----------



## BooYah

thanks for your help on the XL size, *Elliespurse*


----------



## seahorseinstripes

elliespurse thanks, is there a difference on the length of the strap, ooo I'm so undecided, I feel like I want all lol, this is like balenciaga all over again hahaha
If you have time could you please post the comparison between large and xl?

BooYah, there's no store selling the ps1 here so far, I might ask my friend to find it for me in hongkong on her trip. How do you compare the leather to balenciaga? As a fellow b-bag lovers I really appreciate your opinion.
And also the weight and the comfortability to use compare to bals. 
Your group photos really got me drooling, I was thinking of a black ps1 but now I want colours hahaha. But how's the colored leather quality, is it darken easily as the common problem on bals handles?  One thing I love about colored bals leather is although i got caught in a pouring rain I don't have to worry because the color will dry evenly 

Thank you so much and sorry for asking too many question


----------



## BooYah

*Elliespurse*, i think there are 2 shoulder straps with the XL, right?

*seahorse*, as far as comparing the leathers, Balenciaga leathers are lightweight and soft/buttery to the touch from the start. the PS1 leathers are on the rigid side in the beginning, but soften up and slouch as you wear them more IMO. 
and the PS1s are as comfortable to wear for me because i like the shoulder strap. (i love carrying my Balenciagas on my shoulders most of the time, even the Works and Weekenders, as i have 3 kiddies to chase.) so since the shoulder strap works well for me, i really haven't used the handle part on my PS1 as much. in addition, i haven't had any problems with discoloration either. (i think there are a few older posts in here that give advice on protecting the leather, i.e. apple garde, blackrock, etc) 

i, like you, would love to own a black PS1-but i have too many black bags so i want to steer clear of owning an all-black/mostly-black handbag collection.

i hope your friend finds one for you and please keep us updated on the hunt-good luck


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks for the pictures booyah! Gorgeous bags! Hey, if you had to choose which ps1 (medium or large) is more similar to the balenciaga city as far as size goes, which one would you pick?
It's just that I already had my mind set on the large and then I see comparison pictures and it seems way bigger than the city. And I just love my city. I actually sold my work because I didn't like the size. But I do own a weekender! lol!!!! I guess I like medium or huge bags! lol!


----------



## BooYah

*ShoeLover*, to me, the medium PS1 appears to be a size that's in-between the First and the City. with that said, i would pick the large PS1 as being most similar in size to the City. it's boxy in appearance but i think it fits just as much as a City can. (but that's my personal opinion )
it's funny that you love your City and Weekender, but not the Work
it's all good


----------



## linhhhuynh

boo, i love your pictures.... drooling for the 2 beautiful blues..


----------



## BooYah

linhhhuynh said:


> boo, i love your pictures.... drooling for the 2 beautiful blues..



thank you


----------



## burqaface

Hey guys! Do any of you have the PS1 in Extra Large? I would go for the large, but I checked the measurements and i'm going to have to go with the XL to fit my laptop for college. 

What do you guys think of the XL? Hopefully not too manly for a girl? (considering getting it in Smoke)


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks booyah!!! Large it is then!


----------



## Elliespurse

burqaface said:


> Hey guys! Do any of you have the PS1 in Extra Large? I would go for the large, but I checked the measurements and i'm going to have to go with the XL to fit my laptop for college.
> 
> What do you guys think of the XL? Hopefully not too manly for a girl? (considering getting it in Smoke)



Hi, I have the XL it's really roomy, similar size as Mulberry Oversized Alexa. I feel the XL like other PS1:s is well done and holds up carrying a laptop and some books.

I think the XL looks great for a girl but it depends on the color and how you wears it, with the short shoulder strap (with the knot) or with the longer crossbody strap. It's nice to have options. The best would be to try them on irl in a store. g/l


----------



## Elliespurse

seahorseinstripes said:


> elliespurse thanks, is there a difference on the length of the strap, ooo I'm so undecided, I feel like I want all lol, this is like balenciaga all over again hahaha
> If you have time could you please post the comparison between large and xl?
> 
> <snip>



Here's a comparison pic of my large/x-large, I think the shorter shoulder strap is about the same on both.


----------



## BooYah

^beauuuuutiful bags, *Elliespurse*


----------



## Elliespurse

BooYah - Thanks!! -I use the xl for travel and when I need more room. I choose black because it's worry free on planes and airports although chocolate suede or smoke might be nicer colors on this huge bag..


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*Elliespurse* wow, that's gorgeous. i see that the size difference is quite obvious. 
is the XL can fits as much as a balenciaga work or weekender?
sometimes i took my bal work for a 2 night trips


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, I would say the XL fits as much as a Work but it's divided in several compartments and pockets. I'm not sure about the Weekender size though..


----------



## seahorseinstripes

^^ great  now i'm thinking of getting one in each size LOL
omg, this is like Balenciaga all over again


----------



## Elliespurse

^It really is similar to BBags with the different sizes and colors  ..I mostly use the Large for everyday needs.


----------



## xswt

guys... to keep or not to keep?!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Keep! I love proenza patterns


----------



## Elliespurse

xswt - I love this wallet, I'd say it's a keeper


----------



## mims

I personally can't wait for the mini PS1.  How much do you think they will cost?


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

They're rumoured to cost 1200 I believe? I know an article on the opening ceremony blog discussed the price.


----------



## grace7

i took the plunge and bought my first ps1! this thread was a big help to me. 

i bought the medium in saddle. i have been eyeing the ps1 for a while and debated between purchasing the alexa or the ps1. 
i love the saddle and have found it to be versatile in my wardrobe.  i recently carried this bag on vacation and i think it has already softened. i love the bag! 
here are a few pics i took when it arrived.















i'm 5'5"


----------



## BooYah

congrats, *grace7*-your saddle is goooorgeous and you wear it beautifully!


----------



## grace7

thank you so very much, boo!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

S!


----------



## bisoumoi

Gorgeous saddle, grace7!!!!!!!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Oh my, grace! That saddle is such a beautiful bag! The leather looks so smooshy and its perfect for your frame.


----------



## KittyKat65

Grace, your PS1 is gorgeous and the size is perfect for you, as is the color.

On a side note: I am loving your wall color!


----------



## grace7

thank you* linh* and *bisoumoi*!



Siobhan Chiffon said:


> Oh my, grace! That saddle is such a beautiful bag! The leather looks so smooshy and its perfect for your frame.



thank you! i had a hard time deciding between the medium or the large but finally settled on the large. i think the size is just right!



KittyKat65 said:


> Grace, your PS1 is gorgeous and the size is perfect for you, as is the color.
> 
> On a side note: I am loving your wall color!



thank you for the compliments on the bag and my wall color kittykat!


----------



## Elliespurse

*grace7* - Congrats on your saddle PS1  It's really beautiful, great mod pics too!


----------



## xswt

thanks guys! i think ill keep it >_<"


----------



## danae

Grace, love the saddle! Just a quick question, is your bag the medium or large? In one post it says medium and in the next large! I'm undecided myself on the size, leaning more towards medium, but if it's the large you have, then that's the one I probably want


----------



## grace7

grace7 said:


> thank you* linh* and *bisoumoi*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! i had a hard time deciding between the medium or the large but *finally settled on the large*. i think the size is just right!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the compliments on the bag and my wall color kittykat!



*i meant to say i settled on the medium. opps!*



danae said:


> Grace, love the saddle! Just a quick question, is your bag the medium or large? In one post it says medium and in the next large! I'm undecided myself on the size, leaning more towards medium, but if it's the large you have, then that's the one I probably want



thank you! yes it is the medium. i made a mistake in that post above, sorry for the confusion. the medium is a great size. good luck!!

thank you *Elliespurse*, too!!


----------



## saranga

ahh the saddle looks so gorgeous!

i gave up on this bag awhile back but now i want it again... but in extra large! can XL owners possibly chime in on whether the bag is big enough/sturdy enough to hold a 15-inch macbook pro?? i'm a student, so i might have to fit some books as well

also any colors you would advise for XL? i feel like in the case with bal work bags, darker colors are much better. i love the ps1 in black, but would like opinions on whether colors like saddle or smoke would look good too... but it looks like my options are limited anyway because i've only seen black for the XL!


----------



## saranga

also i'm 5'3'' and on the petite side... would the XL look too big?? i don't mind oversized bags but i simply haven't seen many ps1s, let alone the XL size... the nearest barneys is 4 hours away, and saks/nm/bergdorf's don't seem to carry this brand..


----------



## Elliespurse

saranga said:


> also i'm 5'3'' and on the petite side... would the XL look too big?? i don't mind oversized bags but i simply haven't seen many ps1s, let alone the XL size... the nearest barneys is 4 hours away, and saks/nm/bergdorf's don't seem to carry this brand..



Hi, the XL is reinforced and suited to carry a laptop and some books I think. The weight is a little more than the Large, about the same as a giant hw Bal. I think the suede tobacco or chocolate are gorgeous in XL but perhaps midnight leather or other leather colors are more durable than the suede?

Chocolate XL,


----------



## saranga

ahh thank you!  i'm interested in leather, although the suede does look cozy for the winter months coming up! maybe i'll just go for black.. it's what is calling to me most strongly haha


----------



## Lillemy_74

Been following this thread for a while... and now the happy owner of two PS1s A medium in smoke, and the large brown suede python  I got the python last week, and actually managed to track down this bag based on a tip earlier in this thread:tpfrox:. The bag is sold out most places, but took contact with a store in Belgium and got lucky! 

*Saranga*, I'm 5'2'' and thought the XL looked to big/oversized on me when I tried one on in the store here.. I personally think the Large is the perfect work bag. It looks both elegant and holds either lots of documents and/or a small laptop. Think it will be too small for both several books and laptop though.

It all comes down to personal preferences re what look you want. If you need a really big bag, then the XL PS1 is a great bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lillemy_74 - Wow!! Congrats on your PS1:s, I bet they looks amazing especially the large python!


----------



## saranga

Lillemy_74 said:


> Been following this thread for a while... and now the happy owner of two PS1s A medium in smoke, and the large brown suede python  I got the python last week, and actually managed to track down this bag based on a tip earlier in this thread:tpfrox:. The bag is sold out most places, but took contact with a store in Belgium and got lucky!
> 
> *Saranga*, I'm 5'2'' and thought the XL looked to big/oversized on me when I tried one on in the store here.. I personally think the Large is the perfect work bag. It looks both elegant and holds either lots of documents and/or a small laptop. Think it will be too small for both several books and laptop though.
> 
> It all comes down to personal preferences re what look you want. If you need a really big bag, then the XL PS1 is a great bag.




ahhh thanks for the advice! problem is, i own a 15 inch macbook pro.. and it's kind of heavy. dont think the large size will fit it. i haven't seen many modeling pictures of the XL (versus the large) so i am still hesitating. i will probably wait till i can try one out in person.. i only saw medium and large at barneys a couple of months ago


----------



## jackieusc

xswt said:


> guys... to keep or not to keep?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1201047



Keep keep keep!!  I wanted that big time!  It is gorgeous, their patterns are so rich and classic.


----------



## jackieusc

I am loving how my large ps1 in saddle is wearing, it is perfect for work and now i want xl in a darker color.  i wish the xbody strap was bigger/longer since i am curvy.


----------



## Elliespurse

^jackieusc - saddle is a great color, aslo I feel the xbody strap can be adjusted a lot..

--

There's a Jacquard Shopping Tote up now on proenzaschouler.com


----------



## Stephanie1988

They are really nice,I also lovey them,but it is too expensive.


----------



## bagsareart

I am in serious want of a new bag and I need your help!

My criteria:

- Black leather
- Top handle and shoulder strap
- Dress it out or down
- Workhorse bag

My choices:

1. PS1
2. Balenciaga City
3. Chloe Paraty
4. Mulberry Alexa

As I currently do not own any bags by the designers listed above, I would really appreciate your assistance. It seems as a few of you out there have experience with Bals or PS'. I think I have pretty much narrowed it done to either the City or PS1. Also, the PS1 is not available in Canada.... So I would have to order it blindly without your help.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bagsareart

****dress it up


----------



## stylefiend

Actually, PS1's are available in Canada. At The Room, a part of the Bay in Toronto. That being said, they are limited in quantity, colours and sizes, and the price is much more compared to the US prices.


----------



## Elliespurse

*bagsareart* - I'd say black PS1 in medium because it's small enough to look nice dressed up. The medium holds a little less than a City though but I love all the compartments in the PS1 and it expands a bit too I think. You could ask ****** about the PS1/City availability.


----------



## bagsareart

Thanks for your responses.

After reading though this thread I am nervous about purchasing the medium black ps1 due to the clasp chipping. Why do they have a different clasp on this colour? Maybe I will wait until they amend this. Kind of disappointed. It just isn't worth it for me to pay duty/taxes/intl shipping to have to return it for 'repairs'.... I hope Holts gets with the program and starts carrying this line soon. Then I could just pop in there if I had any issues with the bag. When I called, the SA had never even heard of it!!! I told her to speak to their buyer asap! Or maybe check out a fashion magazine once in awhile....


----------



## Pinkannie

Hey I am from Vancouver!! Holts sucks I know....so I ordered a large dark red PS1 from ******.  Highly recommend it because...let's just say I didn't get charged tax and duty.  

I love my PS1 but I am afraid to wear it cuz Vancouver rains too much.  I also have a black suede Bal city that feels more weather resistent simply because it is black.  Love both styles.  Don't think I can part with any one of them but if I am forced to decide which one I will get more wear out of I would say city.



bagsareart said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> After reading though this thread I am nervous about purchasing the medium black ps1 due to the clasp chipping. Why do they have a different clasp on this colour? Maybe I will wait until they amend this. Kind of disappointed. It just isn't worth it for me to pay duty/taxes/intl shipping to have to return it for 'repairs'.... I hope Holts gets with the program and starts carrying this line soon. Then I could just pop in there if I had any issues with the bag. When I called, the SA had never even heard of it!!! I told her to speak to their buyer asap! Or maybe check out a fashion magazine once in awhile....


----------



## louien

congrats! 





grace7 said:


> i took the plunge and bought my first ps1! this thread was a big help to me.
> 
> i bought the medium in saddle.


----------



## bagsareart

Thanks Pinkannie!  

I too live in Vancouver, so I always try to stay with the darker colours. Thanks for the tip on ****** I will continue to follow up on her site.

I guess I will have to buy a black bal and a purple ps1....


----------



## Pinkannie

bagsareart said:


> Thanks Pinkannie!
> 
> I too live in Vancouver, so I always try to stay with the darker colours. Thanks for the tip on ****** I will continue to follow up on her site.
> 
> I guess I will have to buy a black bal and a purple ps1....




That's the way to go!!!  Good luck and I hope to see your lovely PS1 on the street!!!


----------



## bagsareart

Pinkannie said:


> Hey I am from Vancouver!! Holts sucks I know....so I ordered a large dark red PS1 from ******.  Highly recommend it because...let's just say I didn't get charged tax and duty.
> 
> I love my PS1 but I am afraid to wear it cuz Vancouver rains too much.  I also have a black suede Bal city that feels more weather resistent simply because it is black.  Love both styles.  Don't think I can part with any one of them but if I am forced to decide which one I will get more wear out of I would say city.



Hey Pinkannie - when you had your bag shipped from ****** did you not insure it to avoid paying duty?  

Also, how much was the shipping to Vancouver?


----------



## Pinkannie

bagsareart said:


> Hey Pinkannie - when you had your bag shipped from ****** did you not insure it to avoid paying duty?
> 
> Also, how much was the shipping to Vancouver?



I sent you a private message, go check!


----------



## hblakely

Yay
Just ordered the last emerald suede from PS online store, also I have been told that in approx. 2 months they hope to be able to ship outside the US!


----------



## Elliespurse

*hblakely* - Wow, congrats on getting the emerald suede!!  -Great news about the shipping too!


----------



## bagsareart

****** just listed a large military PS1....


----------



## courty

i just have to say, i am DROOLING over the photos of the saddle PS1s posted here! what a gorgeous color!

i wrote awhile ago here about the color change on my moss ps1, and just wanted to share photos for future reference, since i finally took some. 











when i took these photos, i had carried the bag about 10x. while i think the color change on some of these bags will be lovely (like the saddle), i don't think it's attractive on the moss leather- it looks like a mucky brown, and it's really uneven. since PS's customer service wouldn't help me with the issue, i'm considering having it dyed an olive green color- basically to look like the military color bag. what do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

*courty*, I would be interested if LMB could do something about restoring the color, perhaps send the pics and ask them?


----------



## courty

Elliespurse said:


> *courty*, I would be interested if LMB could do something about restoring the color, perhaps send the pics and ask them?



you know, they fixed up a secondhand pistachio balenciaga for me so it looks like new now, so i was thinking of asking them. my hesitation was knowing it would be expensive, but i guess better than carrying a bag i'm not happy with!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

courty, i definitely agree the color change can be kind of a burden, especially if its to a color you don't like. i think with saddle it'll look richer over time (same with purple and red!!), much like my pink wallet. However, I LOVE your photos! The bag looks so...wonderfully worn in and vintage. The patina looks great. But its definitely not the color you bought it for. I feared that smoke would turn into a brown, so I returned it to Proenza. 

Update on my PS1 while I'm at it: I'm loving my Silver suede! I've been wearing it every day for the past month and a half, and even with random people coming and "petting" my bag (i've been told it looks really soft, or like a weird texture, so curiosity overwhelms them ahahah), its held up very well! I had a heart attack when I stepped out of my mom's car to go in to work, and it down-poured out of nowhere. Thankfully my uniform is a blazer so I could cover it up LOL.

Every couple of weeks I spray a light layer of UGG suede protector on it, and let it sit for a day. I also try to avoid direct sunlight, because I don't want it to somehow change color! aha

The only problem I've run into, and I'll post some pictures later -- *my proenza schouler tag's paint is chipping!!*
Not major, but the paint "bubbled" and then the net day it had chipped off a bit. :'( 

Oh well. Right now I'm deciding if I want the PS1 in birch (when it comes out next month-ish) plus another purse, or a Chanel classic flap. I'll keep checking into this thread to see if my desire for another proenza wanes. (sorrrry for the long post!!)


----------



## willowsmom

Just got a saddle PS1 today and I am sooo excited!!!  What a gorgeous, versatile color and I think it will wear really well!

Courty - thanks for sharing your photos.  Sorry to hear about the color change though, but hopefully, lmb or another service can get your bag back to looking new!


----------



## Elliespurse

*willowsmom* Congrats on your saddle PS1


----------



## golden's mom

Should get my medium military tomorrow.


----------



## golden's mom

Just got my medium military.  Amazing.  This is the ps1 I've been looking for.  Love it!


----------



## Elliespurse

golden's mom - Congrats!!  It looks like a great color for the PS1!


----------



## anitos

Any pics?!! Would love to get one too....



golden's mom said:


> Just got my medium military.  Amazing.  This is the ps1 I've been looking for.  Love it!


----------



## Elliespurse

KirnaZabete has some colorful PS1:s up now.


----------



## BooYah

^is the "large" (that they have listed on their website) really the x-large???? 
their viola "large" shows 2 shoulder straps?
so the viola "medium" is the large then, right? 
(i have the viola large and it does not have 2 shoulder straps)


----------



## Elliespurse

^BooYah - Yup, it's a mistake either in the Large description and price(!) or the photos.. The medium is ok I think.


----------



## BooYah

wow, some people really made out then! lucky them!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

****** has a lovely Violet medium up now


----------



## viciouslips

Could someone with a new medium PS1 please let me know what the longest length of the strap is and what the it drop at the longest? I am trying to gauge if I can wear this cross-body. TIA!


----------



## nomoreshopping

grace7 said:


> i took the plunge and bought my first ps1! this thread was a big help to me.
> 
> i bought the medium in saddle. i have been eyeing the ps1 for a while and debated between purchasing the alexa or the ps1.
> i love the saddle and have found it to be versatile in my wardrobe.  i recently carried this bag on vacation and i think it has already softened. i love the bag!
> here are a few pics i took when it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm 5'5"




Hello, Grace! We share the same name! Hehe... AND... We both just got our first PS1 medium too! Well, I got it a few months ago but just started using it. Mine's in smoke.  Here are some pictures I took on the first day I carried it.. Your bag looks good on ya, Grace! 

Oh, I had an issue with my bag though. Before I even used it, the clasp window fell out, to my horror and dismay. But the customer service was quite good overall (although it took them a little while to revert at first). They had it picked up (FedEx) and of course, I didn't pay for any delivery/repair charges. Was initially really upset (it's my first designer bag which I took GREAT pains in deciding on) but... I'm glad it's now back in my arms!! I LOVEEE how soft the leather is. Had it treated too before I used it...

*Oh, I wanna ask all you PS1 owners something* - anyone's clasp's broken yet? I'm afraid that because all your bag's (including its contents) weight is on the clasp when you hold it on its top handle, the clasp might give way in time. *shudders at the thought* Anyone has a comment on this?

I need everyone's help! I wanna get another bag but I'm SOOOOO torn between...

*Mulberry Alexa in Oak* - vintage brown is so classic and versatile with my wardrobe!

*PS1 medium in blac*k - classic also that's so chic and cool without trying hard.

*PS1 medium in raspberry* - so gorgeous and rich! So chic!!!

*Balenciaga City in Pourpre* - I love Balenciaga too. Lovely colour (attached a pic of a seller offering it for USD1300 - but a little hesitant because it's used.. although it's in great condition and it's so darn hard to come by)

Alas, I have funds to only get one!!! Booohooo!!! Im back to tearing my hair out trying to pick just one!! HELP!!!! Thank you!

Cheers!


----------



## KittyKat65

Go with the Bal.  You already have a PS1 and the Bal color is gorgeous and perfect for Fall and Winter.


----------



## ShoeLover

*nomoreshopping*-I love your bag!!!!! I really had my mind set on a large but all these pictures of the medium are making me think twice! Anyway, if you don't have a balenciaga, I'd say Balenciaga!


----------



## willowsmom

Gorgeous bag nomoreshopping!!!  I love the raspberrt PS1 color, but agree with KittyKat and ShoeLover - go for the bal since you already have a beautiful PS1!

BTW - I returned my saddle to go for a violet. I started out trying to be more practical with regard to color, but just couldn't resist the violet siren song (and HGbag's great pricing, lol)!


----------



## nomoreshopping

Hey guys, thank you for your responses. Keep them coming in, people... 

Yeah, I've ALWAYS loved Balenciaga!! But you know, I get SOOOOO irritated by all the replicas and cheap imitations that EVERYONE here is carrying!!! GROSSNESS!!! Still, there's nothing like the real thing when it's on your arm. 

I'm gazing at my PS1 and just lovin' it more and more. The leather is so soft and it's just so gorgeous and exclusive (PLS DON'T PRODUCE REPLICAS! Booohooo!!)

My boyfriend says I should stop thinking about the Balenciaga because it might be a fake... I think it's real though (a seller's offering it online). Anyway, the colour rocks.. No one's voting for the Alexa (the lightest on the wallet. Haha... )? 

*ShoeLover*, I was in your shoes (sorta)... It's so personal and both sizes enjoy a lot of attention. I'm about 5 ft 4" and rather skinny as you might probably seen from the pictures previously, and my boyfriend told me to go for the medium. I wasn't so confident but in the end, I'm glad because I don't put much in there and I don't need books/magazines/laptop in there (if your work/school determines that you carry such things daily). I'm not so worried about body shape/size as a huge consideration as I feel it's your style that should decide the size. Dunno if that helps. 

Cheers.


----------



## KittyKat65

Always get anything you are considering buying online authenticated here first.  If you are thinking about the Bal post a link on the Authenticate This thread in the Bal subforum.  The gas over there will be able to tell you if it is authentic or fake.

I love the Alexa, but I heard it has problems.  Maybe do a search on the Mulberry subforum and see what they are saying there.  I do like the shape and style.


----------



## tatertot

willowsmom said:


> Gorgeous bag nomoreshopping!!!  I love the raspberrt PS1 color, but agree with KittyKat and ShoeLover - go for the bal since you already have a beautiful PS1!
> 
> BTW - I returned my saddle to go for a violet. I started out trying to be more practical with regard to color, but just couldn't resist the violet siren song (and HGbag's great pricing, lol)!




Congrats babe!! I can't wait to see pics of your new beauty!


----------



## slip

There is one suede version lookalike from GAP : http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=57827&vid=1&pid=776527&scid=776527002


----------



## slip

Oh I saw the denim version in the stores but it is not shown on the website.


----------



## TejasMama

slip said:


> There is one suede version lookalike from GAP : http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=57827&vid=1&pid=776527&scid=776527002



I saw this in a magazine and thought it looked like a nice alternative for those who can't spend the money on a PS1.  There is also a 25% off and free shipping code with "GAPSAVE."  I have always loved this particular school-satchel style and I think it will always be in style.

Certainly, the PS1 has executed it extremely well.  I love looking at the photos in this thread!


----------



## bella.girl

Is the medium significantly smaller than the large? I'm 5'9 and can't decide which one to get. How is the medium size comparing to the size of a balenciaga city? thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

bella.girl said:


> Is the medium significantly smaller than the large? I'm 5'9 and can't decide which one to get. How is the medium size comparing to the size of a balenciaga city? thanks.



There's a really good comparison city/medium pic posted a few pages back, here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-127.html#post16559355


----------



## willowsmom

Here's a couple of quickie pics of me today going out with my medium violet ps1.  I can see it easily becoming my favorite - the color is awesome, as is the super-soft and smooth leather!  Plus, if fits sooo much stuff.  I just have to work on remembering where I keep everything  

Please pardon my 8 year old's messy room, lol!!


----------



## snoozepig

ooh, i love the purple! great choice


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

that purple is stunning!! love it.


----------



## saranga

ahh this bag is driving me crazy! i hated it when it came out, and even when i checked it out at barneys back in the spring i didnt like it... but now i'm pretty sure i want an xlarge if there was just a color that i liked. i like the black, but would prefer something like... oh i don't know... a dark red-brown hue of sorts...

are there new colors coming soon? the website is sold out of pretty much every color but black (in most sizes)..


----------



## Elliespurse

*willowsmom* - Wow! it looks great! Congrats on your purple PS1 




*saranga*, they usually restock colors on proenzaschouler.com..


----------



## Elliespurse

saranga said:


> ahh this bag is driving me crazy! i hated it when it came out, and even when i checked it out at barneys back in the spring i didnt like it... but now i'm pretty sure i want an xlarge if there was just a color that i liked. i like the black, but would prefer something like... oh i don't know... a dark red-brown hue of sorts...
> 
> are there new colors coming soon? the website is sold out of pretty much every color but black (in most sizes)..



There is a navy suede xlarge at Lagarconne right now http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=7733&sid=903&pid=648


----------



## KittyKat65

Elliespurse said:


> There is a navy suede xlarge at Lagarconne right now http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=7733&sid=903&pid=648


Oooh, that's gorgeous!  I like their darker suedes.


----------



## mochiblure

The suede PS1 bags are so luxe! Would be such a great accessory to wear in colder weather too.


----------



## tatertot

*Willow* it's GORGEOUS!! The purple is divine and I love your boots! Congrats babe, she looks fabulous on you!


----------



## viciouslips

Argh! I am sorry to rant here, but I really need some honest help in deciding which bag to buy. I've been pining over the medium PS1 in black for about a year now. But after hearing all the problems with the hardware chipping, I decided that maybe a smoke would be better. That also has problems with the leather turning an ill-color. I've been saving up for a long time, and can't decide. Can anyone give an opinion on what they think? I need a real workhorse bag - I don't carry much when I go out (wallet, phone, keys, small bottle of water and camera). I would prefer something that I can wear crossbody as well. 

I was also looking at the Chloe Paraty, but being 5'1" and 105lbs, that bag is pretty overwhelming. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

viciouslips - The black is lovely and I don't think the hw are chipping on all bags, my black is fine so far. PS replaces chipping hw too. The military is an alternative and I think I remember seeing a darker navy leather (not suede) for preorder so perhaps there are more colors coming out later..


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

There are new colors coming out at the end of november, I believe, viciouslips! i would wait if you are on the fence. wait until a color sings to you -- i think if you are looking for a "work horse" color, it isn't smoke. and i don't have a black ps1, but the black paint on the proenza tag on my silver suede is chipping. its so small that i don't really care, but its still a little upsetting.


----------



## nomoreshopping

saranga said:


> ahh this bag is driving me crazy! i hated it when it came out, and even when i checked it out at barneys back in the spring i didnt like it... but now i'm pretty sure i want an xlarge if there was just a color that i liked. i like the black, but would prefer something like... oh i don't know... a dark red-brown hue of sorts...
> 
> are there new colors coming soon? the website is sold out of pretty much every color but black (in most sizes)..




Hello! Check out the raspberry! It's gorgeous!


----------



## nomoreshopping

viciouslips said:


> Argh! I am sorry to rant here, but I really need some honest help in deciding which bag to buy. I've been pining over the medium PS1 in black for about a year now. But after hearing all the problems with the hardware chipping, I decided that maybe a smoke would be better. That also has problems with the leather turning an ill-color. I've been saving up for a long time, and can't decide. Can anyone give an opinion on what they think? I need a real workhorse bag - I don't carry much when I go out (wallet, phone, keys, small bottle of water and camera). I would prefer something that I can wear crossbody as well.
> 
> I was also looking at the Chloe Paraty, but being 5'1" and 105lbs, that bag is pretty overwhelming. Any suggestions? Thanks!




Hey, ViciousLips! It's me again. I was where you are. I got the smoke in the end just because I know black's a classic colour and I read that there were problems with the coated clasp. My clasp window fell out before I even used my smoke but PS picked it up and got it fixed. It's ok now. The funny thing is, I'm now thinking of getting a black too! Sheesh! 

If you want the smoke, treat it before using it. In fact, same goes for all bags, in my humble opinion. I had mine coated with a layer of protection (at a professional cleaner's, of course!). If you're really going to mistreat and chuck the bag around, go for the black, really.

Medium size works for you. And, you can definitely carry it crossbody with your petite frame. Hope that helps.


----------



## nomoreshopping

I'm going crazy deciding between the balenciaga class city in black (which is so heavily copied where I am, it sickens me although i love the city!), the PS1 in black (love how cool it is but I already have one in smoke), and the Mulberry Alexa (the vintage brown is nice and versatile.. but it seems Balenciaga and PS owners/lovers don't quite like this style.. hmm... I'm getting a little affected/influenced). I need more help!! If only they didnt cost so much..


----------



## am2022

Im finally possibly contemplating getting this in medium size ladies...

Im thinking it could work with so many work clothes  that i need it or maybe im just justifying getting it


Im on a fence with color though:

1.  Medium leather saddle

2.  medium navy suede.


THose that own one or have adored one please chime in and voice your opinions.  thanks ladies


----------



## Gatsby

viciouslips said:


> Argh! I am sorry to rant here, but I really need some honest help in deciding which bag to buy. I've been pining over the medium PS1 in black for about a year now. But after hearing all the problems with the hardware chipping, I decided that maybe a smoke would be better. That also has problems with the leather turning an ill-color. I've been saving up for a long time, and can't decide. Can anyone give an opinion on what they think? I need a real workhorse bag - I don't carry much when I go out (wallet, phone, keys, small bottle of water and camera). I would prefer something that I can wear crossbody as well.
> 
> I was also looking at the Chloe Paraty, but being 5'1" and 105lbs, that bag is pretty overwhelming. Any suggestions? Thanks!



I was thisclose to getting the PS1 in large black leather, but after reading about the clasp coating issues, I went with the black Paraty.  I still want a black leather PS1 (and grey suede if I could!) but for the price, I'll wait until they make the clasp a solid black metal or the coating completely durable.  Good luck with your choice, they are both gorgeous bags and the PS1 is really my current dream bag!


----------



## viciouslips

Thanks everyone for the great replies! 

Elliespurse: Thanks for the optimism! It's made me want a PS1 even more badly. 

Siobhan Chiffon: I'm going to wait till December and see if there is some other color I like, but I think black it is for me. 

nomoreshopping: Thanks for your advice! I really appreciate it. I think I'm going to get a black one and treat it before using. I'll plunk for one in December, in the meantime I'll wait for the new colors and see if I like another one better. 

Gatsby: Hee! If they do come out with a solid metal clasp, I'll send the bag back and tell them to put that in! I tried the Paraty and it just looks really weird on me


----------



## HermesvsChanel

I would love to have a ps1 in black leather. Love it so much!


----------



## nemonemo42

Hello, 

I wanted to find out if the PS1 in medium black comes with one or two detachable straps? If not, which size does? TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

nemonemo42 - Only the X-Large comes with two straps, one is longer for across body wear.

--

I have been travelling with my XL PS1 from Europe to Asia the last couple of days on planes, trains and buses and it's held up great. I just brought two carryons the PS1 and a Longchamp (Surf), both with across body straps. The PS1 was a little heavy carrying when packed with laptop, cables, umbrella etc but manageable.


----------



## nemonemo42

Elliespurse said:


> nemonemo42 - Only the X-Large comes with two straps, one is longer for across body wear.
> 
> --
> 
> I have been travelling with my XL PS1 from Europe to Asia the last couple of days on planes, trains and buses and it's held up great. I just brought two carryons the PS1 and a Longchamp (Surf), both with across body straps. The PS1 was a little heavy carrying when packed with laptop, cables, umbrella etc but manageable.



Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## humpybunny

hey guys. im thinking of getting a proenza shouler large in black, do you think they'll be cheaper in italy?


----------



## Elliespurse

humpybunny - I think it's up to the store if they sell below recommended price, I've seen higher price too. There are some tpf:ers here that bought from Sien in Antwerp at a good price, you could ask them by email.


----------



## jackieusc

I have been getting tons of comments on my large saddle ps1......I've also gotten a couple water marks on it, very slight but of course I notice.  Since it is saddle I am expecting the marks to help it age/distress as it is meant to.  
This is a bag I could hand down to my children, very much a work horse!  so happy with this bag!


----------



## viciouslips

Ok - update: My mother is in town and we were at the Barney's in Seattle and she saw me pining over the black medium and got it for me for my birthday (which is in November )

Anyway - just wanted to let all the really helpful people on this board know that their comments have helped immensely and also to state these few points which I hope will help anyone with their future purchase:

1. I am 5'1" and the medium works as a crossbody really well. In fact, the right length for me is the 2nd to last hole.
2. The medium is really quite tiny if you're looking to store anything other than the bare essentials. It won't even fit a paperback novel after putting in a wallet, cosmetics case and a small camera. 
3. I noticed some enamel chipping on the display bag at Barney's. So I'm not sure if it's going to happen to all the black PS1s at some point or not. 
4. That being said, the leather is AWESOME. In fact, I compared it with a current batch of Balenciaga Arena First and the PS1 seems to have a really refined leather texture while the Bal. seemed a little bit more plasticky. I know that Balenciagas eventually get softer with time but it just seems like there is no comparison when it comes to the quality of the leather.

All in all, I am elated with my purchase, it's very subtle but elegant. If there is absolutely no enamel chipping, then I would say the price is worth the investment.


----------



## KittyKat65

viciouslips said:


> 2. The medium is really quite tiny if you're looking to store anything other than the bare essentials. It won't even fit a paperback novel after putting in a wallet, cosmetics case and a small camera.


Really?!  My medium fits a wallet in the front section, checkbook into the zipper section in the front, a cosmetics bag, oversized sunglasses case and reading glasses case, keys and my iPad in the main section and my iPod and camera in the zipper section and my Blackberry in the zipper section in the back.


----------



## willowsmom

KittyKat65 said:


> Really?!  My medium fits a wallet in the front section, checkbook into the zipper section in the front, a cosmetics bag, oversized sunglasses case and reading glasses case, keys and my iPad in the main section and my iPod and camera in the zipper section and my Blackberry in the zipper section in the back.



I also fit quite a bit into my medium.  I put my mini skinny and house keys in the inside zip pocket, my long wallet, sunglasses/case (which is really bulky), cosmetic pouch - and had a paperback book in there this past week - in the middle compartment. I then have a wristlet in the front zip pocket, and my work keys, car key, and phone in the front compartment. It's definitely packed with the book in it, but not to the point where it looks like it's bulging and it still closes easily.


----------



## viciouslips

KittyKat65 said:


> Really?!  My medium fits a wallet in the front section, checkbook into the zipper section in the front, a cosmetics bag, oversized sunglasses case and reading glasses case, keys and my iPad in the main section and my iPod and camera in the zipper section and my Blackberry in the zipper section in the back.



Weird, I fit a wallet, cosmetics case, a regular cellphone and a camera (just a G11, not a crazy DSLR) in the main section and it is already sagging. Just to be sure we're talking about the same size: it's the 14" x 9". I'll try rearranging the bag and see if it can fit more in, but I highly doubt anything more than a checkbook or planner would fit.


----------



## rhogiela

FINALLY taking the jump in getting a large PS1...problem though:  do I go with the khaki (same as stone?) or the hot pink?!  Most my handbags are dark colors and I'm thinking the hot pink will be fun...but is it tacky in person?  Do I go with the neutral of khaki??  Any suggestions/comments would be much appreciated!


----------



## TejasMama

rhogiela said:


> FINALLY taking the jump in getting a large PS1...problem though:  do I go with the khaki (same as stone?) or the hot pink?!  Most my handbags are dark colors and I'm thinking the hot pink will be fun...but is it tacky in person?  Do I go with the neutral of khaki??  Any suggestions/comments would be much appreciated!




My opinion is to consider how often you would truly carry it if it were hot pink.  Would you get bored quickly or is it something you would wear often?  Maybe consider the violet or military green if you'd like some color -- it would be a nice alternative to black but still versatile.


----------



## KittyKat65

viciouslips said:


> Weird, I fit a wallet, cosmetics case, a regular cellphone and a camera (just a G11, not a crazy DSLR) in the main section and it is already sagging. Just to be sure we're talking about the same size: it's the 14" x 9". I'll try rearranging the bag and see if it can fit more in, but I highly doubt anything more than a checkbook or planner would fit.


Here's a photo.  It is the medium:


----------



## jackieusc

rhogiela said:


> FINALLY taking the jump in getting a large PS1...problem though:  do I go with the khaki (same as stone?) or the hot pink?!  Most my handbags are dark colors and I'm thinking the hot pink will be fun...but is it tacky in person?  Do I go with the neutral of khaki??  Any suggestions/comments would be much appreciated!



I say go with the khaki!  I have the saddle and am in love with how neutral it is and how I can wear it with everything....last weekend in vegas I wore it with a black rachel pally dress and heels....i forgot to pack an evening purse and it worked out just fine.  
My hardware is plain metal and looks and feels wonderful, it is not painted.  I touch it sometimes because it is such nice quality, everything about this bag is high end.


----------



## Moury

Hi everyone!
I have been lurking for a while now, doing research on the coveted PSI. I am trying to decide between Large and Medium. I love the look of a Medium but I am trying to decide whether it would fit my study material and occasionally my 13" macbookpro. Is large too big? I am also traveling at the end of this month so I wanted to see which one would be more convenient.

Either way, I am getting light headed with excitement!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Moury, a large would be better.  The large is not that much bigger than a medium, but it is taller and a little wider, which is better for your use.  My photo above shows my iPad and the 13" Macbook is considerably bigger.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks for the picture! We definitely need more pictures in this thread!


----------



## Emily123

Hi guys,

I am new to this site and i have read through a few threads and it looks great. Basically I want some advice on the two proenza schouler ps1 sizes. I can't decided between the large and the extra large. I want to be able to carry a folder in it for uni, but I don't want it to look too big and ridiculous. I can sacrifice the folder thing if the extra large is too big. What do you guys think. Does anyone have an extra large?  I tried to have a look online to see what is looks like on but couldn't really see anything. Is the bag Dakota Fanning caries extra large?
Here is a pic
http://coolspotters.com/actresses/dakota-fanning/and/handbags/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag#medium-678754

Thanks 

Emil


----------



## Emily123

Is that the large size? I really want a proenza but I just can't decide on the size!


----------



## Emily123

caroulemapoulen said:


> Congrats Chris! Very fast shipping!
> 
> I had mine with me today:


Is this the large size?


----------



## Emily123

Alice1979 said:


> ^As much as I love purple, that khaki/olive color has me thinking about it all day long.
> 
> Here are some more pics from my SA, you can also see them on Barneys website.
> 
> Large chocolate suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X large chocolate suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium grey suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large grey suede


Hi,

I was wondering if you have any picture of the XL on? Does it look too big? I love this bag and am currently saving for one, but i still can't decided whether to get the xl or l.

Thanks 

Emily


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Emily123, I posted the pic below of the XL a few pages back. I have the XL and it's big enough to carry two hard cover ring binders I think and it's made for carrying heavier weight than the medium/large. 

Dakota Fanning is carrying the Large PS1 in the link above.


----------



## jackieusc

Moury-
For your needs I would go with the large or even xl.  I have the large and it carries my ipad, books and all my regular purse contents.

I put my macbook in it but it was very heavy.

I tried the XL on at barneys and it seems just a little bit bigger but able to hold much more weight, especially with the two diff straps.  
I really want the  XL  but am holding out to see what the Ben Minkoff Nikki messenger bag looks like in person to see if I can substitute it!  So far the pics look very similar!


----------



## metrobulotdodo

Hello all - I have a question about my unusual Large Suede in...is it Khaki? Can't remember. Several years ago, I worked as a buyer at a large, fancy department store in NYC. In fact, for the woman who "discovered" Proenza Schouler (and brought Goyard to the US...we owe her a lot!) I left for another field but retained some of my fashion contacts and because I am a fashion obsessed person with no time to shop, I would use my (few) connections to get things that were perennially sold-out or impossible to get.

Anyhow, this is how I got my PS 1 Large Suede. I'm a bit embarrassed to say, but I don't carry a good bit of my nice bags, clothing and jewels. I store them and look at them as pieces of art...I just found my PS1 in the back of the closet and saw that it is different from some of the bags here. First, I got it in 2008/2009? (from someone who worked at PS.) The principal differences are that the back patch pocket does not close with a zipper, and I have a two straps in addition to the handle! The 1st strap is the one that is knotted and the second is a longer cross body strap that is suede on one side and leather on the other. It buckles but can also be adjusted where it connects to the bag on either side. 

Is it possible that this is a prototype bag? Other than that, everything is the same. 

I would appreciate any help in uncovering what is going on here...I didn't even realize it was different, and my contact was a VERY dependable top person at PS1. Thanks in advance!

yrs, mbd

photos here: http://picasaweb.google.com/111436226307604751363/PS1LargeSuedeWUnusualFeatures#


----------



## H2O

^ can't see the pic but i think it's the xl smoke ps1


----------



## metrobulotdodo

Oy vay, here are the photos: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/111436226307604751363/PS1SuedeWhatIsIt#

having done a little research, it is indeed the XL. I suppose I've been so busy I didn't even notice that there was a difference with the XL...and how funny that he and I got confused...come to think of it, I did think the price was more than I expected!


----------



## metrobulotdodo

Oh - and for those of you smaller gals like me who are wondering about size: here is what my PS1 -now I know- XL looks like on me, who is petite, 5'4"

picasaweb.google.com/111436226307604751363/PS1SuedeWhatIsIt#5527073517414660194

Too big? I have to carry lots of heavy things in my everyday work (but the lap top has its own bag). I just had 5 Lanvin bags repaired in Paris! (Thankfully covered by Lanvin...) Of course, I was using my Lanvins, even the delicate ones, like they were every day bags! I wonder if I would even get around to using this...


----------



## H2O

looks good on you and the color is very nice


----------



## jennytalula

metrobulotdodo, you look so great! I love your shoes and the little birdy-thing on your jacket, what is that?? It looks so cool! Love the PS1 on you. It is not too big, it is a statement!


----------



## TejasMama

Now that this bag has been out for awhile, I'd love to hear some 'use reviews' from people who own and carry the PS1.  For example:


Do you carry it as an everyday bag?
Is it easy to access?
What do you carry each day, and if there are a lot of items, can it handle the weight?
Has it aged well over time?
Do you still love it as much as you did when you bought it?
Do you have any photos to add? (we love photos!)


Also, does the large feel more like a briefcase or is it still in 'handbag' range for you?

I will admit that I have spent WAAY too much time in this thread.  This bag haunts me!


----------



## metrobulotdodo

jennytalula said:


> metrobulotdodo, you look so great! I love your shoes and the little birdy-thing on your jacket, what is that?? It looks so cool! Love the PS1 on you. It is not too big, it is a statement!



Oh! JennyTalula, you are so sweet...just a simple comment like that and suddenly I am interested again in this bag.

The bird "thing" is a massive glitter brooch from Clements Ribeiro. I don't wear it much because it's so large, but I also am a "statement" kind of gal.

BUT...there are so many other colors I want/need. (The moss! The Evergreen! The midnight sea!) I wonder if I should keep this and get others - I'm sure I'll find a need for it, or if I get large size, this will be redundant. To sell, or not to sell. The bag "inner dialogue." That's what this forum is for, no?

Does anyone know what this color my PS1 is called? (Sorry, I'm such a PS1 newbie...)


----------



## Elliespurse

*TejasMama*,

Do you carry it as an everyday bag? Yes I carry my large smoke everyday for months and I wont put it down.

Is it easy to access? It's easy to access wallet etc when on the shoulder without putting it down.

What do you carry each day, and if there are a lot of items, can it handle the weight? I carry wallet, agenda, glasses, makeup, folders, pens, keys, breakfast in ziplock etc

Has it aged well over time? I love the patina on my smoke.

Do you still love it as much as you did when you bought it? Yes 

Do you have any photos to add? (we love photos!) see below

Also, does the large feel more like a briefcase or is it still in 'handbag' range for you? It's a handbag to me..


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks for the pic!!! You look great!!!


----------



## TejasMama

Thank you, Ellie !  I love your photo and description.  I have long coveted a large saddle but I have never spent anywhere that much on a bag.  Still, I think it would be perfect for me so I keep torturing myself with this thread!


----------



## Elliespurse

TejasMama - Thanks, the price is the drawback on this bag and could take some enjoyment away, especially as some colors gets patina and will not look the same as new..


ShoeLover - Thanks!


----------



## BooYah

*Elliespurse,* you look fantastic! and wonderful review on your Smoke baby


----------



## jackieusc

Ladies....this is the most I have ever spent on a bag and it does NOT taken away any enjoyment for me.  I am so happy with the Saddle because it is breaking in nicely.

I bought it just for work and school BUT I find myself not wanting to use anything else. 
I have the large and it is not briefcase-like, it is still handbag all the way.


----------



## TejasMama

jackieusc said:


> Ladies....this is the most I have ever spent on a bag and it does NOT taken away any enjoyment for me.  I am so happy with the Saddle because it is breaking in nicely.
> 
> I bought it just for work and school BUT I find myself not wanting to use anything else.
> I have the large and it is not briefcase-like, it is still handbag all the way.



I love to hear this about the saddle and I would like it to still feel like it to feel like a handbag, albeit a bigger one.  I tried to convince myself to buy one when I turned 40 but I couldn't do it.  *sigh*. I'm now thinking it could be motivation for me to finish a large project I've been working on.  Large saddle doesn't seem to be available anywhere so it looks like I'm safe for now.  Dang-- why does it have to be so pricey?!


----------



## Blo0ondi

grace7 said:


> i'm 5'5"


 
*LOVWLY i luv ur bag i want th same color i hope i ge it soon n it looks good on u 2 *


----------



## ShoeLover

TejasMama said:


> Large saddle doesn't seem to be available anywhere so it looks like I'm safe for now.  Dang-- why does it have to be so pricey?!


You're not safe
http://www.ronherman.com/product//576324-27473/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-satchel-in-saddle.html


----------



## denise_islove

Mini PS1s will be available on the PS website in December or January.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^That color is awesome!!!


----------



## mochiblure

That mini PS1 is such a cute size!


----------



## demicouture

that is the one i am getting!!! yayyy! kelly green!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

denise_islove said:


> Mini PS1s will be available on the PS website in December or January.





I like the green too  
I'm kind of relieved that they won't be available for a couple of months yet . . .


----------



## KittyKat65

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm kind of relieved that they won't be available for a couple of months yet . . .


No kidding!!


----------



## denise_islove

Straight-Laced said:


> I like the green too
> I'm kind of relieved that they won't be available for a couple of months yet . . .



Me too! I think the image is from the Barney's holiday catalog so, it might be available at Barneys soon. But I tweeted @ProenzaSchouler and they replied saying "Dec or Jan".


----------



## pradapiggy

Hey PS1 experts, my love for this bag kind of went away after I got all caught up on Wang bags but I'm starting to fall in love with this bag again!

I'm searching high and low for some deals and came across iOffer. I know for sure that there aren't any real Balenciaga or Wang bags on there, but how about the PS1s? I came across these in particular and they have the engravings and hotstamps and everything but I dunno, $250 seems WAY too low of a price for this bag!

So, can someone tell me where I should post "Authenticate this PS1" questions? I'll post the links here anyway but mods, please move or remove this post if necessary!

http://www.ioffer.com/i/proenza-schouler-extra-large-ps1-black-leather-bag-167837233
http://www.ioffer.com/i/proenza-schouler-ps1-lg-khaki-leather-shoulder-bag-155208329


... on a sidenote, I'm DROOLING over the mini PS1s! And that green!


----------



## Pinkannie

sorry to tell you but both of them are fake....not even close to the real ones....



pradapiggy said:


> Hey PS1 experts, my love for this bag kind of went away after I got all caught up on Wang bags but I'm starting to fall in love with this bag again!
> 
> I'm searching high and low for some deals and came across iOffer. I know for sure that there aren't any real Balenciaga or Wang bags on there, but how about the PS1s? I came across these in particular and they have the engravings and hotstamps and everything but I dunno, $250 seems WAY too low of a price for this bag!
> 
> So, can someone tell me where I should post "Authenticate this PS1" questions? I'll post the links here anyway but mods, please move or remove this post if necessary!
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/proenza-schouler-extra-large-ps1-black-leather-bag-167837233
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/proenza-schouler-ps1-lg-khaki-leather-shoulder-bag-155208329
> 
> 
> ... on a sidenote, I'm DROOLING over the mini PS1s! And that green!


----------



## ozmodiar

Cute bag!

The background is just plain weird, though. Is that a new look in headwear to go with your PS1??


----------



## iluvmybags

This thread is getting so long and there's so much info
I started a new thread for just pics of the PS1
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-post-your-pics-ps1-here-reference-only-633763.html
I know a lot of people (myself included!) go looking for as many pics as possible and with so much to weed through here, I thought it might be nice to have a thread just for pics

I hope you will all share your pics there as it would be so helpful to everyone!!
(not to mention, a great source of eye candy!!)


----------



## rhogiela

Question:  Do all the straps have that knot in the strap?  Is there a way to take it out?!  Thanks


----------



## KittyKat65

rhogiela said:


> Question:  Do all the straps have that knot in the strap?  Is there a way to take it out?!  Thanks


Yes, they all come with the knot and it can be taken out easily.


----------



## iluvmybags

Has anyone seen any information on the Mini yet (price? colors?)?
I just posted a few more pic of it, as well as some new colors for Resort in the PS1 Pic thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-post-your-pics-ps1-here-reference-only-633763-2.html#post16894794)

I'm really loving some of these new colors and I've got my eye on the Mini!!

ETA:  actually, never mind - just found the pricing! can that be right?  the Mini will be the same price as the Medium?

*Price:*
PS1 Pouchette - $895 in leather, $1,735 in python
PS1 Mini Messenger - $1,595 (the newest member to the PS1 family & a bit different from the others)
PS1 Medium satchel - $1,595 in leather or suede, $3,645 in python
PS1 Large satchel - $1,995 in leather or suede, $4,250 in python, $14,500 in croc
PS1 Extra large size - $2,350 in leather or suede, $5,250 in python


----------



## geraldine

To those who have the ps1s in suede. Are they difficult to maintain or are they easy as long as I spray them with conditioner/protector? 
I was set on getting the saddle in leather but am totally in love with the tobacco (and every other color) in suede.
I am planning to use it as an everyday bag to school, and need something that will age really well.
I'm torn between the two! And those colors are almost impossible to find online and in stores.


----------



## denise_islove

I think the price is too similar to the medium size... doesn't really make sense. I would assume it can run between $900-1200. 




iluvmybags said:


> Has anyone seen any information on the Mini yet (price? colors?)?
> I just posted a few more pic of it, as well as some new colors for Resort in the PS1 Pic thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ere-reference-only-633763-2.html#post16894794)
> 
> I'm really loving some of these new colors and I've got my eye on the Mini!!
> 
> ETA:  actually, never mind - just found the pricing! can that be right?  the Mini will be the same price as the Medium?
> 
> *Price:*
> PS1 Pouchette - $895 in leather, $1,735 in python
> PS1 Mini Messenger - $1,595 (the newest member to the PS1 family & a bit different from the others)
> PS1 Medium satchel - $1,595 in leather or suede, $3,645 in python
> PS1 Large satchel - $1,995 in leather or suede, $4,250 in python, $14,500 in croc
> PS1 Extra large size - $2,350 in leather or suede, $5,250 in python


----------



## KittyKat65

geraldine said:


> To those who have the ps1s in suede. Are they difficult to maintain or are they easy as long as I spray them with conditioner/protector?
> I was set on getting the saddle in leather but am totally in love with the tobacco (and every other color) in suede.
> I am planning to use it as an everyday bag to school, and need something that will age really well.
> I'm torn between the two! And those colors are almost impossible to find online and in stores.


I had the Large on in Tobacco suede and I noticed after a month or so that it looks sort of dirty.  This was just the shade of the suede and not actual dirt.  So, I ended up selling it on eBay.  My Emerald suede is holding up perfectly and I didn't protect it.  The color is darker and more forgiving.  Also worth noting is that I do volunteer work at my son's school and this bag has had plenty of little hands on it, been placed on cafeteria tables, dropped in the grass during recess and generally "abused" compared to my other bags and still looks good as new.


----------



## KittyKat65

denise_islove said:


> I think the price is too similar to the medium size... doesn't really make sense. I would assume it can run between $900-1200.


I agree!  The medium is the same price as the Mini!!!  I thought it would be $900 tops.


----------



## geraldine

KittyKat65 said:


> I had the Large on in Tobacco suede and I noticed after a month or so that it looks sort of dirty.  This was just the shade of the suede and not actual dirt.  So, I ended up selling it on eBay.  My Emerald suede is holding up perfectly and I didn't protect it.  The color is darker and more forgiving.  Also worth noting is that I do volunteer work at my son's school and this bag has had plenty of little hands on it, been placed on cafeteria tables, dropped in the grass during recess and generally "abused" compared to my other bags and still looks good as new.



I saw the emerald suede and it was lovely! And now that I know yours has been holding up well, I'm deciding between the emerald suede and saddle leather. The debate never ends!


----------



## JLJRN

geraldine said:


> To those who have the ps1s in suede. Are they difficult to maintain or are they easy as long as I spray them with conditioner/protector?
> I was set on getting the saddle in leather but am totally in love with the tobacco (and every other color) in suede.
> I am planning to use it as an everyday bag to school, and need something that will age really well.
> I'm torn between the two! And those colors are almost impossible to find online and in stores.



 The medium in tobacco is 20% off here:

http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21152&category_id=843


----------



## iluvmybags

denise_islove said:


> I think the price is too similar to the medium size... doesn't really make sense. I would assume it can run between $900-1200.



I know - when I first saw the Mini I was hoping it would be around $1000-1200, definitely less than the Medium, but when I saw that, I thought it was crazy - If I'm gonna spend $1500, I'd rather get the larger bag!

I wonder if it's got anything to do with the longer strap (altho it doesn't have the shorter handle) - I dunno.  Strange!


----------



## KittyKat65

JLJRN said:


> The medium in tobacco is 20% off here:
> 
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21152&category_id=843


That looks like (and is priced as) a Large.  Odd that it is listed as a Medium


----------



## demicouture

i have the price in US dollars for those interested 

PS1 Pouch leather or suede 
USD 1225

so to clarify, the new "mini" is called PS1 Pouch
PS refers to the mini messenger as the PS1 Mini; that is the one which is priced the same as the medium PS1

hope the above makes sense


----------



## JLJRN

KittyKat65 said:


> That looks like (and is priced as) a Large.  Odd that it is listed as a Medium


 

Whatever it was, someone snapped it up.


----------



## killerfei

KittyKat65 said:


> Here's a photo.  It is the medium:


hi could u fit A4 files in the medium PS1? thinking to get a medium/large as a work bag.. thanks


----------



## Emily123

Hi guys, 

I was just wondering if anyone had any pics of the extra large vs the large. I just can't decide which size to get.... I can't wait to get one though!.


Em


----------



## pixielogue

killerfei said:


> hi could u fit A4 files in the medium PS1? thinking to get a medium/large as a work bag.. thanks



my medium PS1 could fit A4 comfortably


----------



## Elliespurse

*Emily123*, here's a pic of my X-Large and Large.


----------



## iluvmybags

demicouture said:


> i have the price in US dollars for those interested
> 
> PS1 Pouch leather or suede
> USD 1225
> 
> so to clarify, the new "mini" is called PS1 Pouch
> PS refers to the mini messenger as the PS1 Mini; that is the one which is priced the same as the medium PS1
> 
> hope the above makes sense



so are these considered the PS1 Pouch or the PS1 Mini?


----------



## H2O

^ mini


----------



## BooYah

demicouture said:


> i have the price in US dollars for those interested
> 
> PS1 Pouch leather or suede
> USD 1225
> 
> *so to clarify, the new "mini" is called PS1 Pouch*
> PS refers to the mini messenger as the PS1 Mini; that is the one which is priced the same as the medium PS1
> 
> hope the above makes sense



*iluvmybags*, i think you can refer to this style as either the "mini" or the "pouch"


----------



## demicouture

iluvmybags said:


> so are these considered the PS1 Pouch or the PS1 Mini?




the picture you attached ^^ is the PS1 POUCH  (not to be mixed up with the PS1 Pochette)

the picture i am attaching is the PS1 MINI MESSENGER which retails at the same price as the PS1 MEDIUM


----------



## BooYah

ooooh, thanks for the additional clarification *demi*


----------



## Emily123

Elliespurse said:


> *Emily123*, here's a pic of my X-Large and Large.


Thank you so much elliepurse. Which one do you prefer? does the XL look too big on? Do you have a pic of them on? if you could only buy one, which would you get.
Any help is really appreciated, we don't have a store over here that i can go and try them on at.
Thanks again,
Emily


----------



## Ghiltrini

Can I also use Proenza Shouler PS1 for a guy like me?!?


----------



## KittyKat65

Ghiltrini said:


> Can I also use Proenza Shouler PS1 for a guy like me?!?


Absolutely!!!  There's plenty of guys who carry them.  I think they look great on men.


----------



## iluvmybags

demicouture said:


> the picture you attached ^^ is the PS1 POUCH  (not to be mixed up with the PS1 Pochette)
> 
> the picture i am attaching is the PS1 MINI MESSENGER which retails at the same price as the PS1 MEDIUM



thank you for the clarification!

So this is the PS Pouch, which retails for $1225
(it actually looks like a pretty good size!)






and this is the PS1 Mini, which retails for $1550, the same as the Medium
I assume the addition of the chain versus the long leather strap is the justification for the higher price tag on a smaller sized bag (at least I'm guessing that it's smaller than the Medium)


----------



## Ghiltrini

KittyKat65 said:


> Absolutely!!! There's plenty of guys who carry them. I think they look great on men.


 


Wow! Thanks..


----------



## Emily123

Hey Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has a picture of both the large and extra large proenza schouler ps1 on? I can't decided which on to get and it is really hard to tell. Doe anyone have any advice? It would be really appreciated.

Emily


----------



## Elliespurse

I usually carry my Large most days and the X-Large when I need more space for laptop and travel. The Large usually is roomy enough. I posted some pics in the other PS1 thread and my XL with across body strap below.



Emily123 said:


> Thank you so much elliepurse. Which one do you prefer? does the XL look too big on? Do you have a pic of them on? if you could only buy one, which would you get.
> Any help is really appreciated, we don't have a store over here that i can go and try them on at.
> Thanks again,
> Emily





Emily123 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has a picture of both the large and extra large proenza schouler ps1 on? I can't decided which on to get and it is really hard to tell. Doe anyone have any advice? It would be really appreciated.
> 
> Emily


----------



## ShoeholiC

I am literally drooling over your bags, girls!! I really really want to get this bag! I'm going for a Medium, but I'm not sure which color I should pick  I love the Saddle, and how it will age when you wear it. However, the Sea Blue and the Viola are really amazing too!!! I'm so confused  It is true that I don't have any bright color bag at the moment. But which one do you think I should go for?


----------



## Elliespurse

*ShoeholiC*, I think both the Viola and Saddle are really beautiful, perhaps I would choose the Viola for a pop of color. Good luck.


----------



## eggpudding

^The XL looks so cool on you! 

Does anyone know where Viola medium or large might still be stocked outside of the US? (Will Erica be able to procure one if you email her..?)


----------



## eggpudding

ETA: Viola owners, how has the leather/colour been holding up if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jennytalula

Now there is another variation available: The Ps11!
I really like it, it is so ladylike!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...ew201010-_-WhatsNewIntlFri-_-WhatsNewIntlFri#


----------



## khazkhaz

Hi. Do you reckon that the PS1 paperbag effect tote would fit around a guys shoulders?


----------



## ShoeholiC

Elliespurse, thanks so much for your opinion. I think I will go with the Viola!


----------



## Elliespurse

khazkhaz said:


> Hi. Do you reckon that the PS1 paperbag effect tote would fit around a guys shoulders?



Barneys has two sizes of the black PS paperbag with 7" and 8" handle drop. I think it'd look great!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi PS1 lovers!  I would greatly appreciate your thoughts and opinions.

I'm thinking about getting a *medium tobacco suede PS1*.  I don't have a suede bag in my collection and fell in love with the PS1 when I saw the Olsen twins carrying it.  I have some reservations about suede though.  

Suede PS1 owners - how is the suede holding up?  Is it thick?  Is it durable?  Does it get dirty or look dirty often?  With the suede material, is it still a pretty structured bag?

Thank you so much for your help ladies!!!


----------



## geraldine

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi PS1 lovers!  I would greatly appreciate your thoughts and opinions.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a *medium tobacco suede PS1*.  I don't have a suede bag in my collection and fell in love with the PS1 when I saw the Olsen twins carrying it.  I have some reservations about suede though.
> 
> Suede PS1 owners - how is the suede holding up?  Is it thick?  Is it durable?  Does it get dirty or look dirty often?  With the suede material, is it still a pretty structured bag?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help ladies!!!



I had the same question and got reply from KittyKat65.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-138.html#post16898205
It is the last post on this page.


----------



## pbaight

does anyone know if the new PS11 only come in one size?


----------



## Elliespurse

pbaight - I have only seen one size so far, called "small". I first saw this for preorder on luisaviaroma.com in august..


----------



## Emily123

Hi guys,

I am still having trouble deciding which size. And it is so much money to part with, i really want to be happy with my choice. 

I am trying to decide between the Large and the Extra Large in black.

Also do you know what size the girls in the pictures are carrying? I think i like the size of picture 1,2 and 4


Thanks

Emily


----------



## Elliespurse

Emily123 - I think pic 1, 2 and 4 are the Large size, pic 3 the Medium. 

Here's my XL on a domestic flight  it is a lot bulkier than the Large.


----------



## demicouture

pbaight said:


> does anyone know if the new PS11 only come in one size?



pbaight, 
the PS11 does only come in one size this season 
ive got the black one and love it. the size is perfect!


----------



## Beach Bum

^DEMI..do u happen to have modeling pics? A friend of mine wants this bag but im not sure its big enough for her 5'7 frame...


----------



## Straight-Laced

khazkhaz said:


> Hi. Do you reckon that the PS1 paperbag effect tote would fit around a guys shoulders?





I just saw this question.

I have the paperbag effect tote and the handle drop is about 9".
I haven't checked, but looking at it I'm sure it would fit over my husband's shoulders, and he's got muscles 

It's a good looking bag IRL.  When I wear it random people give me compliments and ask for details.


----------



## PinkLady85

Does anyone know if the ps1 is available in the midnight color anywhere?  I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Elliespurse

PinkLady85 - It looks like midnight is out of stock everywhere.. Opening Ceremony has a lot of other colors, sea blue etc.


----------



## saranga

i hear they are releasing new colors around november... hopefully!!


----------



## PinkLady85

Elliespurse said:


> PinkLady85 - It looks like midnight is out of stock everywhere.. Opening Ceremony has a lot of other colors, sea blue etc.


 
Too bad! I really love the midnight but it looks like I'm too late!


----------



## Elliespurse

PinkLady85 - I think the midnight will be restocked because it's a color that has been around from the beginning..


----------



## PinkLady85

Elliespurse said:


> PinkLady85 - I think the midnight will be restocked because it's a color that has been around from the beginning..


 
Oh good! Thanks for the info.  I'll just wait then


----------



## Lemon+

Straight-Laced said:


> I just saw this question.
> 
> I have the paperbag effect tote and the handle drop is about 9".
> I haven't checked, but looking at it I'm sure it would fit over my husband's shoulders, and he's got muscles
> 
> It's a good looking bag IRL.  When I wear it random people give me compliments and ask for details.




Do you have any modelling photos of the paperbag tote? I'd love to see it from more angles. Do you find the lack of lining to be an issue at all? Eg is it quite delicate?


----------



## demicouture

Beach Bum said:


> ^DEMI..do u happen to have modeling pics? A friend of mine wants this bag but im not sure its big enough for her 5'7 frame...



Beach Bum
I did not take a picture of it on me yet but i have one of the saddle colour on a mannequin. HTH


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lemon+ said:


> Do you have any modelling photos of the paperbag tote? I'd love to see it from more angles. Do you find the lack of lining to be an issue at all? Eg is it quite delicate?





I think it is a delicate bag  
For me the delicacy is part of the appeal  

It weighs next to nothing.  But I carry the usual basics that I take in my everyday workhorse Nightingale and so far the paperbag tote is fine.
Generally I wouldn't use it as a laptop bag, but every so often would be OK.

I haven't taken any pics but when I do I'll post them here for reference.

I bought the two colour version and there's a very high chance that I'll buy the all black tote too


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> PinkLady85 - I think the midnight will be restocked because it's a color that has been around from the beginning..



One could only hope. Feels like I've been waiting forever ... any info on date in November?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> One could only hope. Feels like I've been waiting forever ... any info on date in November?



It looks like it's available in some stores now Liberty


----------



## Mediana

Liberty of all the places. One should have known. Thanks Ellies


----------



## Mediana

With the big mark up, I'm hoping there will be one in US instead. Preferably on their web site.


----------



## warriorwoman

One more day until my ps1 arrives from Sien!! I am so excited. When I originally saw this back, my husband convinced me to buy a Prada vitello shine instead which is a lovely bag, but I had not fallen in love with it. Then, the leather on the vitello shine scratched! I could not decide between what Sien called red (is it the same as the raspberry?) and the blue suede. I opted for the suede - I am not sure if it is navy or medium but either will make me happy. They also had free shipping this week!! The price ended up being less than buying here in the states, but I am not sure if I will be charged duties and taxes upon arrival? Has anyone in the US purchased from Sien? If so, how much were the duties and taxes?


----------



## lavie

warriorwoman - congrats on your PS1 purchase! could i get more details on the free shipping promo from Sien? i'm looking to get something from them and the free shipping would help! thanks!


----------



## kenzo89

Just thought I'd share my new Large PS1!







Don't worry guys, I have the wallet in Storm on its way to me !

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## iluvmybags

that's so pretty Kenz!! the leather looks amazingly soft!
is it Black or Grey?  there's a PS1 wallet?   I had no idea!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*kenzo89* - Congrats on finally getting your PS1!!  -It looks great and I'm sure you'll love this.


----------



## Mediana

Verry pretty. Congrast Kenny


----------



## kenzo89

iluvmybags said:


> that's so pretty Kenz!! the leather looks amazingly soft!
> is it Black or Grey?  there's a PS1 wallet?   I had no idea!!



Thank you! It's a black, I did have a look at the Smoke but it was scratched and I was too worried about denim transfer so I figured black would be a safer option. Never know though, there could be one in the near future .



Elliespurse said:


> *kenzo89* - Congrats on finally getting your PS1!!  -It looks great and I'm sure you'll love this.



Thank you *Elliespurse*! I gave up looking for a pre-loved one and just pushed the boat out and bought a brand new one! I think this is slowly turning into an addiction. I'm absolutely in awe with the bag! 



Mediana said:


> Verry pretty. Congrast Kenny



Thank you *Mediana*!


----------



## warriorwoman

lavie said:


> warriorwoman - congrats on your PS1 purchase! could i get more details on the free shipping promo from Sien? i'm looking to get something from them and the free shipping would help! thanks!


 Lavie - they had free shipping until November 4 - maybe if you asked, they would extend it? There was a broker fee of $170 when it arrived, but I think with that it was still probably about  the same price as ordering in the states - plus I could not find the colors I wanted in the US.

The bag arrived about an hour ago - I love it!! I am at work so I can't really look at it now but I will tonite!!


----------



## omgpop

Hey peeps,

I'm a 18 yr old guy about 5'11 and i've been wanting a PS1 bag for a while now. I can't decide whether i should get the moss or black ps1?
I think moss is an good alternative to black without being too "loud", but i can't make a conclusive statement because some photos online look brighter than other and im not sure if moss is more on the "dark green" side or "emerald". 

I also think Black isn't too bad, but i think it is rather boring and the details are not as obvious. I also thought about smoke, but i am scared of color transfer, since this will be my everyday bag (literally).

Will moss be versatile and appropriate enough for a guy like me? Or should i get black?

Thanks a bunch!
Andie


----------



## warriorwoman

Andie I think you should go for the moss.  From what I have seen it looks more muted than emerald green and would be a great everyday color.  I normally love black but I think the ps1 looks better in color because as you said the details are not that obvious in the black and it is a very subtle bag.


----------



## kenzo89

omgpop said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> I'm a 18 yr old guy about 5'11 and i've been wanting a PS1 bag for a while now. I can't decide whether i should get the moss or black ps1?
> I think moss is an good alternative to black without being too "loud", but i can't make a conclusive statement because some photos online look brighter than other and im not sure if moss is more on the "dark green" side or "emerald".
> 
> I also think Black isn't too bad, but i think it is rather boring and the details are not as obvious. I also thought about smoke, but i am scared of color transfer, since this will be my everyday bag (literally).
> 
> Will moss be versatile and appropriate enough for a guy like me? Or should i get black?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> Andie



Same position as me, although I went for black. I looked at Smoke and Moss too. I felt Moss was only in for this season unless the Military trend prevails so I narrowed it down to Smoke and Black and as you've already pointed out, whilst I love the Smoke colour, I was too worried about colour transfer so went for black and do not regret it at all. 

I at first thought the Black was bland as the hardware didn't stand out like the others but I think I actually prefer it now. Not to say that I won't be investing in another PS1 but I think black is always going to be classic, chic and won't show up scratches etc. All in all I think black makes a better everyday bag compared to the other colours.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lavie

PS1 owners who have been using their bags frequently - does the PS1 slouch a lot once it's been worn in? I've seen pictures in the thread and they still look pretty structured. I'm hoping that the bag gets slouchier with use (similar to Balenciaga)?

I like the look of MK's PS1 here: http://www.bagthatstyle.com/photo-gallery/133/slouchy-schouler-for-mary-kate-olsen-002/


----------



## eggpudding

PS1 will come in patent..

http://www.bagsnob.com/2010/11/proenza_schouler_ps1_in_patent.html


----------



## Mediana

eggpudding said:


> PS1 will come in patent..
> 
> http://www.bagsnob.com/2010/11/proenza_schouler_ps1_in_patent.html


 

It looks better than I thought it would.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lavie said:


> PS1 owners who have been using their bags frequently - does the PS1 slouch a lot once it's been worn in? I've seen pictures in the thread and they still look pretty structured. I'm hoping that the bag gets slouchier with use (similar to Balenciaga)?
> 
> I like the look of MK's PS1 here: http://www.bagthatstyle.com/photo-gallery/133/slouchy-schouler-for-mary-kate-olsen-002/



Sure it will! My midnight could even do that the first day I took it out.


----------



## KittyKat65

lavie said:


> PS1 owners who have been using their bags frequently - does the PS1 slouch a lot once it's been worn in? I've seen pictures in the thread and they still look pretty structured. I'm hoping that the bag gets slouchier with use (similar to Balenciaga)?
> 
> I like the look of MK's PS1 here: http://www.bagthatstyle.com/photo-gallery/133/slouchy-schouler-for-mary-kate-olsen-002/



Mine has not slouched at all.  I have a suede one, which is thicker to begin with.


----------



## omgpop

Hey peeps,

My Large MOSS PS1 bag arrived today!

And i am absolutely in love with the colour! I am so glad i didn't pick black, this moss color is seriously versatile and relatively muted, so its definitely a good alternative to black

here's a few modeling pics from my webcam (please excuse the ick quality :-P)


----------



## omgpop




----------



## omgpop

arghhh, how do i upload photos here?!


----------



## Elliespurse

*omgpop* - Congrats on your moss PS1!! 

There are some places to direct link from ex, http://imageshack.us/ here's info, http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## omgpop




----------



## omgpop

I hope this works


----------



## KittyKat65

omgpop said:


> I hope this works


Ooooh, lovely!  It looks really good on you!


----------



## warriorwoman

Andie - congratulations on the Moss - it looks great!!

I am attaching a picture of my new navy suede ps1. I hope this works.... I took this with my bb and then compressed it, so I am not sure if you will really be able to see it. I will take better pics this weekend with a real camera.


----------



## omgpop

Thanks Kitty 
And omg warriorwoman, i love your navy suede, although i'm not a big fan of suede, i love the PS1 in this combination.

Hey, fellow PS1 owners.
How much strain can the strap hold?

I mean, i usually carry a 1) cardigan  2) a hardback novel 3)a 1 litre water bottle 4) small umbrella 4) Hermes Kelly wallet 5) i pod 5) cell phone and sometimes an A4 folder w/ school work.

I am scared of straining the bag cause the "clasp/clip end" of the shoulder strap seems delicate? You guys had any experiences to share about this?

Thanks a bunch,
Andie


----------



## kenzo89

Congrats on your Moss PS1 *omgpop*!


----------



## TejasMama

warriorwoman said:


> Andie - congratulations on the Moss - it looks great!!
> 
> I am attaching a picture of my new navy suede ps1. I hope this works.... I took this with my bb and then compressed it, so I am not sure if you will really be able to see it. I will take better pics this weekend with a real camera.



This navy suede is gorgeous!


----------



## kenzo89

I love the suede PS1s, but how do they wear? I'd be too worried to take it out in the rain incase some areas of the bag fade or discolour with use.


----------



## KittyKat65

I don't take my suede PS1 out in the rain.  I am in Texas, so there's not too many rainy days, thank goodness


----------



## warriorwoman

The info card that came with the suede bag says not to take it out in the rain - but it also says not to take the leather bags out in the rain, too. I think I will buy some sort of foldable small waterproof bag that I can keep in the ps1 "just in case".


----------



## bag swagg

jealous of you all! i diiiie for the ps1 mochila (:


----------



## Gotham

The PS1 Pouch is out.  Gorgeous little thing, but disappointed at the price.  $1225, whereas you could spend an extra $275 and just get the medium.  Was expecting the 7" pouches to be around $1000.  Congrats to any who picked it up though!  They are quite lovely, will have to think about it for myself, I was soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## kenzo89

Gotham said:


> The PS1 Pouch is out.  Gorgeous little thing, but disappointed at the price.  $1225, whereas you could spend an extra $275 and just get the medium.  Was expecting the 7" pouches to be around $1000.  Congrats to any who picked it up though!  They are quite lovely, will have to think about it for myself, I was soooo looking forward to it.



The PS1 pouch is too cute however I can't see the purpose for the bag whatsoever. Like, what can you possible fit in there? Perhaps I just carry a lot, haha. Cute nonetheless though, I'd love to see modeling pics to gauge the size.


----------



## Mediana

I think the pouch is cute. Anyone know if it can be worn cross body. I mean comfortably. Is the strap longer than the large one?


----------



## karmenzsofia

Pretty!


----------



## StarBrite310

My best friend has this bag in the medium black and it looks fabulous on her. I want one now!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

OK, I fold!!!
Saw the PS1 today for the first time -- altho I've been curious about this bag for a while now, I'll admit I wasn't completely sold on the bag.  Now that I've seen it in person -- well, looks like I know what I'll be saving for next!!! 

The leather was absolutely heavenly & even tho the style isn't one I'd normally be drawn to, I did actually like how it looked on the shoulder and the multiple sections and compartments.  The bag looked small, but was plenty roomy for my "stuff" -- I will admit that I was tempted to set aside my Happy Bag temporarily in favor of the PS1, esp since it was a gorgeous shade of Eggplant/Violet!! (I realize the PS1 is harder to find than the Happy and I probably should have jumped at the opportunity right in front of me!!).  But then I came to my senses, and stayed strong!!

(now watch, when I do have the $$ saved for the PS1, it'll be no where to be found!!)


----------



## bags to die for

I've stalked this thread for ages and can finally report I bought a PS1 large in saddle. And in the photo as a comparison, a birkin barenia/toile 30cm.  I bought ths saddle because I love tan with gold!


----------



## Elliespurse

*bags to die for* - Congrats on your PS1  and thanks for sharing the lovely pic with comparison to barenia!


----------



## yunces

yeaaahh...nice


----------



## demicouture

wow really liking the saddle more and more 
tnx for posting pics!


----------



## kenzo89

Love your Saddle PS1. Congrats!


----------



## DisCo

I love this bag but I don't think it's worth the price IMHO....if it were priced around 1500 I would get it!


----------



## linuxshihao

I like all this bags which colors, leather, quality. It made me crazy.


----------



## lara0112

I am fast falling for  this bag but I am wondering if you think it is here to stay - is it considered a classic? I am between a vintage kelly (i will get that anyway at some point), a new alma damier ebene or the ps 1 and just can't make up my mind...


----------



## Elliespurse

lara0112 - The PS1 is a great bag to have right now I think, it's not flashy so I think it can be carried for a long time. The leather is amazing and it's practical with all compartments. It's not structured like alma or kelly though. Good luck deciding.


----------



## karmenzsofia

bags to die for: your PS1 is gorgeous!


----------



## lara0112

Elliespurse said:


> lara0112 - The PS1 is a great bag to have right now I think, it's not flashy so I think it can be carried for a long time. The leather is amazing and it's practical with all compartments. It's not structured like alma or kelly though. Good luck deciding.



thanks!

see, I figure I can still do the slouchy thing while alma and kelly have been around for a long time so won't go anywhere any time soon..might just do the PS1 now...


----------



## Gatsby

Has anyone worn the black PS1 on their shoulder with a white shirt?  It didn't make any marks did it?  I'm just wondering since I love the black but it looks so "inky".


----------



## Elliespurse

Gatsby, I have not worn my black with a white shirt but I haven't seen any color transfer. I treated it with a conditioner and a little black polish come off to the cloth I used, but this is normal for a leather bag. Perhaps a spray like apple garde would seal the surface to be sure.


----------



## Gatsby

Elliespurse, thanks I didn't realize apple garde would seal color from coming off, I thought of it as just to keep from water going in


----------



## kenzo89

Not a bag but one of my new PS1 wallets came in the mail today. It's the Fish Print canvas wallet.

FYI: http://plixi.com/p/57302051


----------



## cinnabun4chu

*Proenza Schouler* 										       											                                                   Large PS1 Handbag in Pale (light blue) for 30% off if you purchase within the next 12 hours at Shop Zoe:

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21895&category_id=652

*Proenza Schouler* 										       											                                                   Oversize Cabas Tote in Paperbag,also 30% off if purchased in next 12 hours:

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21891&category_id=652


----------



## am2022

wow thanks!
they also have the infamous tribtoo boots!!! so tempting!


cinnabun4chu said:


> *Proenza Schouler*                                                                                       Large PS1 Handbag in Pale (light blue) for 30% off if you purchase within the next 12 hours at Shop Zoe:
> 
> http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21895&category_id=652
> 
> *Proenza Schouler*                                                                                       Oversize Cabas Tote in Paperbag,also 30% off if purchased in next 12 hours:
> 
> http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21891&category_id=652


----------



## lavie

cinnabun4chu said:


> *Proenza Schouler* 										       											                                                   Large PS1 Handbag in Pale (light blue) for 30% off if you purchase within the next 12 hours at Shop Zoe:
> 
> http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21895&category_id=652
> 
> *Proenza Schouler* 										       											                                                   Oversize Cabas Tote in Paperbag,also 30% off if purchased in next 12 hours:
> 
> http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21891&category_id=652



that is such a good price! unfortunately i can't do light coloured bags ... 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## agigi

I'm desperately looking for a brown PS1 in medium...and it's sold out everywhere =,(


----------



## Elliespurse

*agigi*, I saw Net-a-Porter had one available just a few days ago.. MrsH and Sien-Antwerp has the brown in suede though..


----------



## agigi

Saw it on net-a-porter and luisaviaroma last week too. Kicking myself now for not getting it sooner. I'm aiming for the leather in brown. Thanks anyway, Elliespurse.. love the blythe on your avatar. =)


----------



## ninjaiphile

Does anyone own the PS1 medium in Raspberry? Am thinking of getting one but need to know what the colour is like in real life as it looks like a lovely burgundy/maroon from pictures.

Can anyone help? TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

*ninjaiphile*, there are lovely Raspberry pics here: many pages back in this thread


----------



## skippinggirl

anyone know where to find the green and blue jacquard ps1 wallet?? its out of stock on proenzaschouler.com which colour of the plain leather ones do you guys think is nice anyway?


----------



## demicouture

i love all of them but if they have smoke i would take smoke


----------



## agigi

smoke or khaki  is a nice color too.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Does anyone know the difference between Khaki and dark green? I wanted the Military, but on Barneys it's listed as dark green. Is khaki light enough to show spots?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

chloebagfreak, I think Khaki and Smoke is the same, it shows spots and can darken in humid climate. I have treated my Smoke and it stays the same but haven't carried it in rain without umbrella. The Military and dark green should be the same and spots would be less visible on this color. All PS1's get patina with time and I love this.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Ellies...Thanks so much!
I ended up ordering what I hope is the military, but we'll see!!!
I should have gotten the large, but got the medium.  
Do you have the medium or large? I really wanted a cross body but I am 5'6 so it probably would look weird!
Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on your PS1  -I have the large but I'm taller, I love carrying mine with the knot on the strap as shoulder bag.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Very nice! I have to wait until Nov 29 to get it sent!!!
Well, I will be busy with my studies, so maybe the time will go fast


----------



## bags to die for

I apologise if this is a silly question but how do you reknot the strap? I undid it at the store when I tried it on and can't figure it out.Do you have to unstrap it from the bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's the longest strap that had the knot, just fold it in the middle and loop it round it self..


----------



## lara0112

demicouture said:


> pbaight,
> the PS11 does only come in one size this season
> ive got the black one and love it. the size is perfect!



^ that is so amazing!! I think I actually want this bag now rather than the PS1, I just love the structured part. 

should we expect different sizes next season? anyways, gotta save up first...


----------



## demicouture

lara,

it will come in a pouch size so you can carry it as a clutch and there will be a shopper with the same hardware!!!!!

here is the link to its thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/the-ps11-the-box-bag-by-proenza-schouler-638389.html


----------



## lara0112

^ thanks!!!


----------



## bags to die for

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's the longest strap that had the knot, just fold it in the middle and loop it round it self..


 
Thanks!


----------



## kimair

skippinggirl said:


> anyone know where to find the green and blue jacquard ps1 wallet?? its out of stock on proenzaschouler.com which colour of the plain leather ones do you guys think is nice anyway?



the green/blue jacquard wallet was for fashion's night out...
the only other store that had it was kirna zabete, so you can check there...

i love the smoke, khaki and purple wallets too...


----------



## kenzo89

Oh Gosh.. I think I definitely need Proenza Schouler rehab. I've just bought a Smoke Medium PS1..

I'll post pics in the morning when there's better lighting!


----------



## Elliespurse

*kenzo89*  Congrats!!


----------



## kenzo89

Thanks *Elliespurse*! I am DEFINITELY banning myself now! Without further ado, here are the pics of my Large Black and Medium Smoke (with and without flash):


----------



## iluvmybags

can anyone here help me out with this?
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/ps1-exclusive-wallet-need-some-addtl-info-643472.html


----------



## ShoeLover

Amazing *kenzo*!!! Any chance you could model them for us??? I know there are several people (including myself) who still can't decide between a medium or a large.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kenzo89 said:


> Thanks *Elliespurse*! I am DEFINITELY banning myself now! Without further ado, here are the pics of my Large Black and Medium Smoke (with and without flash):


Wow, gorgeous! Congratulations on some amazing bags!
 It's nice to see the difference in sizes, since the SA at Barneys said there wasn't much difference. Do you wear either as a cross body bag?


----------



## kenzo89

Thanks guys!

*ShoeLover*, I'll try to take modelling pics this weekend, but if not then it'll be early on next week.  If it's any consolation, I'm a 5'5 guy and I prefer the Large although the Medium fits all of my essentials in too (LV wapity, agenda, PS1 wallet, Chanel card holder, house and car keys). I use the Large to fit in pencil case and ringbinder or laptop for Uni.

*chloebagfreak* I sometimes wear the Large as a cross body but mostly I just carry both bags on my shoulder or handheld. The Medium is awkward cross body and I'm 5'5 so I can't imagine it being designed for this purpose but I'll post modelling pics when I can.

Hope this helps!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Thanks Kenzo, Good to know. I can't wait to have mine sent! I think a week!


----------



## StarBrite310

I went to Barneys today and tried the bag on. I LOOOOOVE IT!!! However, do you girls think it will stay in style and become a classic like the Balenciaga has? That's the only thing that concerns me. I want the black medium sized


----------



## namie

Does anyone know if PS1 bags will go on sale?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Gulp! Barneys cancelled my order and they are out of the Military green
Does anyone know who has a medium one????
Thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

namie said:


> Does anyone know if PS1 bags will go on sale?



this is doubtful since most places sell out at full price -- unless a store has a special event/promotion going on (i.e., Friends & Family, Private Night, etc), I don't think you'll find a PS1 on sale anywhere


----------



## chloebagfreak

Does anyone know who sells them besides Barneys?
Thx


----------



## H2O

chloebagfreak said:


> Gulp! Barneys cancelled my order and they are out of the Military green
> Does anyone know who has a medium one????
> Thanks!


it's available @ proenzaschouler.com


----------



## chloebagfreak

H2O said:


> it's available @ proenzaschouler.com


Thanks, but when I went on it , it said they weren't getting them until the end of January.
I ended up getting a Khaki?? We'll see if Barney's cancels my order again.


----------



## kenzo89

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks, but when I went on it , it said they weren't getting them until the end of January.
> I ended up getting a Khaki?? We'll see if Barney's cancels my order again.



The Corner have the Medium Military PS1: http://www.thecorner.com/item/YOOX/...82B0E9B/rr/1/cod10/45144330RA/sts/sr_tcbagsw3


----------



## chloebagfreak

Thanks Kenzo,
 Will they send to the US, and it is more expensive for me to pay with US dollars?

I ordered a couple from Barneys website, so I'll know if it gets cancelled in a couple of days.


----------



## iluvmybags

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks Kenzo,
> Will they send to the US, and it is more expensive for me to pay with US dollars?
> 
> I ordered a couple from Barneys website, so I'll know if it gets cancelled in a couple of days.



If you add it to your cart, the price comes up in US$ which is $1595 -- I didn't go any further tho to see if they deduct for the VAT because they asked for a cc # at the same time they asked for shipping info -- I'm guessing that the US$1595 (which is the same price as here), is what you'd have to pay plus shipping charges (US$30 I think it said)


----------



## chloebagfreak

iluvmybags said:


> If you add it to your cart, the price comes up in US$ which is $1595 -- I didn't go any further tho to see if they deduct for the VAT because they asked for a cc # at the same time they asked for shipping info -- I'm guessing that the US$1595 (which is the same price as here), is what you'd have to pay plus shipping charges (US$30 I think it said)


Interesting! Thanks for that info. I have never ordered anything from out of the country. My son orders shoes from UK and we get them fine and they didn't charge us a tax.


----------



## iluvmybags

the VAT is like taxes for European residents.  when US residents purchase something from a European site, they usually deduct the VAT charges.  for example, I just bought a bag from Net-a-Porter's UK site.  The bag was listed at 1020 GBP (British Pounds), but when I added it to my cart and entered my shipping address, they deducted 142 GBP and the purchase price became 877.72 GBP.  I checked that site for the PS1 to see what the price would be.  when I added it to my cart, the price converted from GBP to US $ and it was listed at $1595 - I'm assuming that the amount was less the VAT charges, but you'd have to enter your shipping address in order to find out for sure


----------



## kenzo89

iluvmybags said:


> the VAT is like taxes for European residents.  when US residents purchase something from a European site, they usually deduct the VAT charges.  for example, I just bought a bag from Net-a-Porter's UK site.  The bag was listed at 1020 GBP (British Pounds), but when I added it to my cart and entered my shipping address, they deducted 142 GBP and the purchase price became 877.72 GBP.  I checked that site for the PS1 to see what the price would be.  when I added it to my cart, the price converted from GBP to US $ and it was listed at $1595 - I'm assuming that the amount was less the VAT charges, but you'd have to enter your shipping address in order to find out for sure



Yeah, I'm definitely shopping at The Corner next time. The RRP for the PS1 is actually £1275 here, so you're saving 1/6 of the bag. I find the pricing to be quite varied for the PS1 so it's best to shop around (or at least if you're from the UK). 

*chloebagfreak*, it may be best to call/email them to deduct tax? The only problem is that you may get hit by customs charges so depending on your local tax percentage + duties, this could work out more expensive. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## kenzo89

Modeling pics as requested, first Medium Smoke PS1:


















Large Black PS1:













If you need any different angles or anything then let me know. Hope these help you guys decide on sizing. For reference, I'm 5'5 and approx. 60kg.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

ooooo *kenzo89*, you are so lucky to have 2 of them!!! love love love! they look great on you


----------



## ShoeLover

*Kenzo*-thank you sooo much for the modeling pics!! You look amazing!!!! I really like the look of the medium so I think I'm gonna get it!


----------



## kenzo89

Thank you *seahorseinstripes* & *ShoeLover*. Make sure you post pics once you get yours!


----------



## TejasMama

Kenzo--thank you for sharing these pictures.  Both bags look fantastic on you!


----------



## baglady78

bags to die for said:


> I've stalked this thread for ages and can finally report I bought a PS1 large in saddle. And in the photo as a comparison, a birkin barenia/toile 30cm.  I bought ths saddle because I love tan with gold!



Bags to die for:  I am torn between the saddle and navy suede ps1.  The saddle on the PS website looks quite yellow/orange and yours looks more classic brown.  How does it compare in reality to the website picture?  Did you order yours directly from Proenza Schouler?  They're not shipping the Saddle color until Jan 31...Thanks!


----------



## chloegal

Kenzo, your bags are gorgeous!! I want BOTH colors.

I just super scored on a PS11. Opening ceremony just sent me a special discount code for 30% off and I got the PS11 in Saddle!! I'm so stoked! Modeling pics to come!


----------



## raj

The PS1 isn't really my style so I was easily able to resist......

http://www.thecorner.com/item/YOOX/...B4C1203/rr/1/cod10/45144330RA/sts/sr_tcbagsw3

Marked down from $1595 to $1118


----------



## chloegal

raj said:


> The PS1 isn't really my style so I was easily able to resist......
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/item/YOOX/...B4C1203/rr/1/cod10/45144330RA/sts/sr_tcbagsw3
> 
> Marked down from $1595 to $1118



That's a deal! If I hadn't just bought the PS11, I'd be all over this. The military is gorgeous! Someone will be happy.


----------



## kenzo89

raj said:


> The PS1 isn't really my style so I was easily able to resist......
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/item/YOOX/...B4C1203/rr/1/cod10/45144330RA/sts/sr_tcbagsw3
> 
> Marked down from $1595 to $1118



I hope *chloebagfreak* sees this. She wanted the Military!


----------



## kenzo89

Congrats *chloegal* on your PS11. I can't wait to see your pics. What colour did you get?


----------



## TejasMama

Had anyone happened to see a medium or large saddle ps1 anywhere?


----------



## chloegal

kenzo89 said:


> Congrats *chloegal* on your PS11. I can't wait to see your pics. What colour did you get?



I went for the saddle color. The black is beautiful, but there's something about the saddle. A woman who worked at Barneys told me it was dyed with a vegetable dye. Kinda cool.


----------



## Elliespurse

The patent pochette, medium and large are up on proenzaschouler.com now


----------



## iluvmybags

I wanted that Military PS1 soooo bad -- I have a bag up for sale and all I needed was one reasonable offer in order to buy it -- got the offer, but the bag (PS1)  was gone already (after I watched it all night/a.m.).   Ya think there'll ever be another one for a price like that?

There is a Lg Smoke on ebay that I've been watching (I guess it's from an earlier season?) -- but the seller's from Canada & shipping WITHIN Canada is $75.  I can't imagine what her shipping charges to the US might be!!!


----------



## chloegal

Yeah, it looks like the military sold out. *sigh*

And I'm bummed. Opening Ceremony just emailed me to say that there was an inventory problem and they don't have the bag in saddle- which is the color that I'm set on. So I guess my order in canceled.


----------



## bags to die for

baglady78 said:


> Bags to die for: I am torn between the saddle and navy suede ps1. The saddle on the PS website looks quite yellow/orange and yours looks more classic brown. How does it compare in reality to the website picture? Did you order yours directly from Proenza Schouler? They're not shipping the Saddle color until Jan 31...Thanks!


 
Hi, I think my picture looks true to life. It also looks like the brown on the medium PS1 on the website. It definitely does not look orange/yellow. The picture on the website looks rather off! HTH!

And the price tag does say saddle just in case you were wondering!


----------



## chloebagfreak

kenzo89 said:


> I hope *chloebagfreak* sees this. She wanted the Military!


Awe, you're a sweetie
Thanks for thinking of me. Well, Barney's cancelled my Military order , but my Khaki went through and is on it's way. We'll see if it ends up being Smoke

My son has strep throat, so I've been so busy, but he is getting better as of tonight. I can't concentrate when he's sick.

Thanks again you all guys/gals for all the great info!!!


----------



## ARDENKA

*Chloegal,* *I Luv My Bags* Barneys.com is selling a dark green PS1 (in both medium & large)  Similar to the military, just a bit darker! 
Barney's website: http://www.barneys.com/Handbags/HANDB01,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Proenza%20Schouler


----------



## Elliespurse

There's a saddle on lagarconne.com right now


----------



## chloebagfreak

The thing about Barneys is that they will show the pic of the bag, let you order it and them BAM, you get an email that they don't have it. Then it ties up your available credit on your card, so you have that charge pending.
This happened to me twice this week. Very bad business 
I asked them why they don't just leave the pic off if they have run out, and they said they are working on it. 
So you think you are getting what you want and end up missing a great deal like the one one sale on another website.
I think it's best to wait until Jan 31 when PS website has them available.


----------



## iluvmybags

chloebagfreak said:


> Awe, you're a sweetie
> Thanks for thinking of me. Well, Barney's cancelled my Military order , but my Khaki went through and is on it's way. We'll see if it ends up being Smoke
> 
> My son has strep throat, so I've been so busy, but he is getting better as of tonight. I can't concentrate when he's sick.
> 
> Thanks again you all guys/gals for all the great info!!!



The Khaki isn't Smoke -- I called Barney's tonight to see what colors they had in stock.  She said that the NY Barneys had one Khaki and there was a separate listing for Smoke (which is out of stock company-wide).  I'm guessing that Khaki is very similar to Military (if not the same.  She didn't have a listing for Military, so I even asked if what they're calling Khaki is what PS calls Military -- she didn't know, but was going to find out for me)


----------



## iluvmybags

found this color on Bonanza -- I've never seen the PS1 in this shade before.
what - if anything -- can anyone share about it?  does it wear well?  is the leather as nice/durable as the leather currently used?  what does the seller mean but "color shift"?

I really like this color - altho I do have another bag in a very similar color, so I'm still undecided whether or not I should choose this one for my PS1


----------



## kenzo89

chloebagfreak said:


> Awe, you're a sweetie
> Thanks for thinking of me. Well, Barney's cancelled my Military order , but my Khaki went through and is on it's way. We'll see if it ends up being Smoke
> 
> My son has strep throat, so I've been so busy, but he is getting better as of tonight. I can't concentrate when he's sick.
> 
> Thanks again you all guys/gals for all the great info!!!



Haha, you're very welcome. Glad your son is feeling better!



iluvmybags said:


> The Khaki isn't Smoke -- I called Barney's tonight to see what colors they had in stock.  She said that the NY Barneys had one Khaki and there was a separate listing for Smoke (which is out of stock company-wide).  I'm guessing that Khaki is very similar to Military (if not the same.  She didn't have a listing for Military, so I even asked if what they're calling Khaki is what PS calls Military -- she didn't know, but was going to find out for me)



This is interesting as their pics online for Khaki look a lot like my Smoke. We shall see when *chloebagfreak*'s PS1 arrives to save all this confusion lol!

The colour shade, is that the same one that *omgpop* has? I think his was Moss Green? I'm not sure but it looks similar. Regarding other colours, I really like the Raspberry or Purple. I think they were absolutely stunning colours but sold out so quickly!


----------



## chloebagfreak

iluvmybags said:


> The Khaki isn't Smoke -- I called Barney's tonight to see what colors they had in stock.  She said that the NY Barneys had one Khaki and there was a separate listing for Smoke (which is out of stock company-wide).  I'm guessing that Khaki is very similar to Military (if not the same.  She didn't have a listing for Military, so I even asked if what they're calling Khaki is what PS calls Military -- she didn't know, but was going to find out for me)


Wow, that's interesting. I'll let you see it when I get it, probably next week because of Thanksgiving delay.


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't see the Khaki on the website anymore, but here's the Smoke --


----------



## oscarlilytc

iluvmybags said:


> I wanted that Military PS1 soooo bad -- I have a bag up for sale and all I needed was one reasonable offer in order to buy it -- got the offer, but the bag (PS1)  was gone already (after I watched it all night/a.m.).   Ya think there'll ever be another one for a price like that?
> 
> There is a Lg Smoke on ebay that I've been watching (I guess it's from an earlier season?) -- but the seller's from Canada & shipping WITHIN Canada is $75.  I can't imagine what her shipping charges to the US might be!!!


If this is the listing I'm thinking of be careful.  If you read at the bottom of the description they mention a website that has been selling fakes.  Check the Authenticate This thread as Elliespurse has called a few of them out lately.  I've been watching Ebay too, hoping for a bargain (seems unlikely though!!).


----------



## iluvmybags

oscarlilytc said:


> If this is the listing I'm thinking of be careful.  If you read at the bottom of the description they mention a website that has been selling fakes.  Check the Authenticate This thread as Elliespurse has called a few of them out lately.  I've been watching Ebay too, hoping for a bargain (seems unlikely though!!).



"Goldie's Closet"?
I would never go for it w/o verifying authenticity, but her shipping charges are nuts anyhow, so I'm just watching it w/o giving serious thought to bidding


----------



## demicouture

just thought i would also share that i have only seen bad things from goldies closet!!

i cant wait to see all the new bags!!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm *this* close to taking the plunge on a PS1 bag, but I'm having a VERY hard time deciding what color to get -- here are the ones I'm considering:

1.  *Smoke* - it's readily available on the PS website, from what I've read, it seems to be a popular choice.  People who have bought this color, have said that it wears well and that after using it for a while, it gets that lived in/washed out look - I kinda like the idea of that.  That type of look seems perfect for this style bag.

2. * Raspberry* - The only place I've seen this color is on NAP's UK site, so it would end up costing a little more than it would cost to buy it here in the US.  But I really like this shade a lot.  It's different from anything I already own.  It appears more red than pink, which I really like

3.  *Military* - This is my first choice, but I can't seem to find it anywhere and PS says it won't be ready for shipping until 1/31.  I don't think I can wait that long!  I wanted to go after that one on Yoox's website, but I wasn't able to unload the bag I was selling (to help pay for the PS1) fast enough and now it's gone 

4.  *Aqua* (it's on Bonanza) - I love this color, but the bag isn't brand new.  The seller also mentions "color shifting" which I'm not sure what that means.  I haven't seen this color very often, so it would be nice to have something that's different from everyone else, but I kinda like the idea of buying a brand new one

Can anyone help me out, share your thoughts and/or experiences with any of these colors?  So many beautiful colors to choose from -- altho it does seem like the availability of some of them are very limited


----------



## warriorwoman

Iluvmybags - I love the raspberry - I was torn between that and navy suede and went with the suede but I still love the raspberry. Net-a-porter had the raspberry in stock 2 wks ago. You should check with them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Iluvmybags - there are some discontinued colors like aqua on Opening Ceremony and MrsH (europe) has the raspberry. I think the darker colors like military or midnight wears better in humid climate but I treated my smoke and it's been ok so far. G/L


----------



## iluvmybags

warriorwoman said:


> Iluvmybags - I love the raspberry - I was torn between that and navy suede and went with the suede but I still love the raspberry. Net-a-porter had the raspberry in stock 2 wks ago. You should check with them.


Did you see it on the US NAP site?
I'll have to keep checking back and see if it shows up again
I know it's still on the UK NAP site, but the price comes out to around $300 more than US retail


Elliespurse said:


> Iluvmybags - there are some discontinued colors like aqua on Opening Ceremony and MrsH (europe) has the raspberry. I think the darker colors like military or midnight wears better in humid climate but I treated my smoke and it's been ok so far. G/L


thank you for the links to those sites -- is the Evergreen on Opening Ceremony's website the same color as the Aqua one I posted a pic of (on the previous page)?  The Evergreen is actually really pretty and I might consider that one

The other one on the MrsH website isn't the same as the Raspberry (it's also the Large and I'm looking for the Medium).  Do they restock their PS1 bags fairly often?  Maybe some other color might show up that I would consider


----------



## demicouture

iluvmybags,

i love the smoke but also the military! i would say go for either of them!!!!!


----------



## lavie

iluvmybags - Sien Antwerp has the Raspberry in a medium size. You might want to check it out. They have great service and really quick shipping.


----------



## iluvmybags

lavie said:


> iluvmybags - Sien Antwerp has the Raspberry in a medium size. You might want to check it out. They have great service and really quick shipping.





Oooooo -- thanks for the link info!!
I wonder why their price converts to less than NAP UK?
(I thought for sure the final price would be higher but it's actually lower!)
they also have the Military!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

There's a new green medium on Kirna Zabete now


----------



## demicouture

what a dream!!!
cant wait to get the kelly green!!!!!


----------



## Nicola_Six

The green is lovely! Perfect for spring


----------



## oscarlilytc

iluvmybags said:


> Oooooo -- thanks for the link info!!
> I wonder why their price converts to less than NAP UK?
> (I thought for sure the final price would be higher but it's actually lower!)
> they also have the Military!!!



Net-a-Porter charge in GBP whereas Sien charge in Euros - better rate conversion to US Dollars!


----------



## iluvmybags

oscarlilytc said:


> Net-a-Porter charge in GBP whereas Sien charge in Euros - better rate conversion to US Dollars!


Yea, but I think NAP's original price is higher even w/o the conversion to US $$


----------



## iluvmybags

has anyone seen this bag on sale ANYWHERE this weekend?
How bout any of the consignment sites/shops?


----------



## baglady78

bags to die for said:


> Hi, I think my picture looks true to life. It also looks like the brown on the medium PS1 on the website. It definitely does not look orange/yellow. The picture on the website looks rather off! HTH!
> 
> And the price tag does say saddle just in case you were wondering!



Thanks!!  I ordered one from the PS website, so we'll have to see...either way, I think I'll love the color - yours looks great.


----------



## chloegal

After reading this thread again and again, I broke down and bought a black medium ps1. I had been obsessing over the ps11- but the simplicity of the ps1 drew me back. I love that Proenza Schouler never puts it on the runway. I'm not sure if anyone has posted this video in which the designers talk about the bag, but if you haven't seen it, I recommend it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr87cQwNPKo

I hope the black hardware stays nice and doesn't chip, but only time and usage will tell. (Has anyone here who owns the black had a problem with the hardware?) I've heard that their customer service is good, so there's that.

Of course, I'll post pics...


----------



## iluvmybags

chloegal said:


> After reading this thread again and again, I broke down and bought a black medium ps1. I had been obsessing over the ps11- but the simplicity of the ps1 drew me back. I love that Proenza Schouler never puts it on the runway. I'm not sure if anyone has posted this video in which the designers talk about the bag, but if you haven't seen it, I recommend it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr87cQwNPKo
> 
> I hope the black hardware stays nice and doesn't chip, but only time and usage will tell. (Has anyone here who owns the black had a problem with the hardware?) I've heard that their customer service is good, so there's that.
> 
> Of course, I'll post pics...



I can't wait to see your pics CG!!!  I love the PS1 way more than the PS11 (I'm not really a fan of that one)  I've been obsessed with this bag all week trying to decide which color to get - I've narrowed it down to either Military or Raspberry.  Two entirely different colors, opposite ends of the spectrum!!  I love how the Military looks and think it'll age even better, but that Raspberry color just captures my heart every time I see it and I need a red bag in my collection!! 

Funny you should mention that YouTube video -- I saw it last night and was going to post it here, but forgot all about it.  It's rather interesting! (I had no idea the bag was named for the NY School system and NOT their initials! Altho it is an ironic coincidence!!)


----------



## chloegal

iluvmybags said:


> I can't wait to see your pics CG!!!  I love the PS1 way more than the PS11 (I'm not really a fan of that one)  I've been obsessed with this bag all week trying to decide which color to get - I've narrowed it down to either Military or Raspberry.  Two entirely different colors, opposite ends of the spectrum!!  I love how the Military looks and think it'll age even better, but that Raspberry color just captures my heart every time I see it and I need a red bag in my collection!!
> 
> Funny you should mention that YouTube video -- I saw it last night and was going to post it here, but forgot all about it.  It's rather interesting! (I had no idea the bag was named for the NY School system and NOT their initials! Altho it is an ironic coincidence!!)




iluvmybags- Both the Military and the Rasberry are just gorgeous. I saw the Military in person and loved it, but ultimately ended up with the black. You won't regret either color. What size do you plan on getting? Have you decided yet? I went back and forth between the medium and the large, but I thought that the medium worked better with my size because I'm on the petite side. 

I love that the bag is named after the NY school system. I'm a high school teacher and the fashion club adviser- so the whole school bag thing is just perfect!


----------



## iluvmybags

chloegal said:


> iluvmybags- Both the Military and the Rasberry are just gorgeous.* I saw the Military in person and loved it,* but ultimately ended up with the black. You won't regret either color. What size do you plan on getting? Have you decided yet? I went back and forth between the medium and the large, but I thought that the medium worked better with my size because I'm on the petite side.
> 
> I love that the bag is named after the NY school system. I'm a high school teacher and the fashion club adviser- so the whole school bag thing is just perfect!




where did you see the Military?  was it recently?  the only one I've found is from an overseas retailer -- after the conversion (from Euros to US$), it would cost just a little less than the US retail price, but I'm concerned about customs/duties & don't want to get slapped w/a bill or have to pay upon delivery (that happened when I bought a bag from a private seller overseas - 2 weeks after I recd the bag, I got a bill form DHL for custom charges - that was the 1st & only time I've ever been asked to pay customs -- NAP adds the customs/duties into the purchase price, so there are no surprises later on)

The Raspberry is from a US retailer, so I wouldn't have to worry about addtl' charges.  I'd probably get it faster than the Military as well since the Military would be shipped from Europe & the Raspberry is here in the US.

I haven't found the Military anywhere here in the US - the PS website says they don't expect to ship that color until 1/31 and Barneys is sold out and NAP only has the Lg PS1 in Military

I'm getting the Medium -- it's plenty big enough for what I need & as much as I love this bag, I wouldn't spend $2k+ on it (I think $1500 is even a lot for what this bag is, but I love the leather so much & it's such a practical shape & size, that I'm willing to overlook the higher price tag!)


----------



## iluvmybags

Never mind -- looks like the Raspberry is now gone too


----------



## chloebagfreak

I feel your Pain
I was trying so hard to get a Medium Military and thought I had one at Barney's. By the time I got the cancellation, the others were gone from the other websites.
I'm getting the Khaki next week, so I'll post pics. I probably will wait til PS has them in January.
Did you get a wallet? They seem to be out of most of those now too.


----------



## iluvmybags

I did get the wallet -- I'll post some pics tomorrow
I got the last Midnight one they had.
You may recall that I was trying to decide between the Midnight & Military wallet, but decided on the Midnight because I knew I wanted a Military bag & I don't usually match my SLGs to my bags 
(I also have a major weakness for anything blue)

maybe the Raspberry selling out is a sign that I should get the Military after all -- I just wonder, has anyone ever had to pay customs or duties when they bought from Sien Antwerp?  That's the only thing that concerns me (unless by some miracle, a Raspberry or Military magically appear at some US retailer by Mon or Tue!)

BTW -- I have a feeling that the color that Barneys is calling "Khaki" is actually the Military.  When I called them the other day to see what colors were available, she checked her computer & it said that there was one Khaki at the NY store, but she didn't show a listing for Military - I asked if she knew if Khaki was the same color that PS calls Military, but she didn't know.  I have a feeling it might be (I also saw the Khaki on their website a week or so ago, and it sure looked like Military to me!)


----------



## lavie

iluvmybags - warriorwoman bought a PS1 from Sien a few weeks back and she mentioned the amount of duties she paid. maybe you could look through the thread to get the exact amount?


----------



## iluvmybags

lavie said:


> iluvmybags - warriorwoman bought a PS1 from Sien a  few weeks back and she mentioned the amount of duties she paid. maybe  you could look through the thread to get the exact amount?



thanks for the info -- I looked back and found it
She said she paid $170 in broker fees, but I believe she's in Canada and I think the fees are higher there (we don't usually pay a broker's fee here - if we're charged anything, it's a customs charge).  I wonder what the amount would be for US residents?  When I bought my Lanvin from NAP UK, they added approx $120 as a duties fee, and the bag was actually priced higher than the PS1.  Other than that, the only time I've ever had to pay a customs charge for an international purchase was one I made from a private seller and the bag was shipped via DHL  (DHL actually sent me a bill for the customs charges - I didn't have to pay it upon delivery).  Otherwise, I've never had to pay customs on international purchases



warriorwoman said:


> Lavie - they had free shipping until November 4 - maybe if you asked, they would extend it? There was a broker fee of $170 when it arrived, but I think with that it was still probably about  the same price as ordering in the states - plus I could not find the colors I wanted in the US.
> 
> The bag arrived about an hour ago - I love it!! I am at work so I can't really look at it now but I will tonite!!


----------



## jacong

May I ask how you protect your PS1 from scratches? I got mine two weeks ago and been using them everyday but noticed it already has some scratch marks..not deep one's...


----------



## Elliespurse

^I usually rub with a finger to make scratches less visible but I also love that the PS1 gets some patina with time. It's nice depending on the color..


----------



## Samia

I have been lurking around this thread a lot and I am in love with the PS1 pochette. 
Is this the pochette that Kourtney is carrying?

*Edit* never mind it says that its a PS1  Enjoy the pic!


----------



## jacong

Thanks Elliespurse for the reply..


----------



## chloegal

iluvmybags said:


> where did you see the Military?  was it recently?  the only one I've found is from an overseas retailer -- after the conversion (from Euros to US$), it would cost just a little less than the US retail price, but I'm concerned about customs/duties & don't want to get slapped w/a bill or have to pay upon delivery (that happened when I bought a bag from a private seller overseas - 2 weeks after I recd the bag, I got a bill form DHL for custom charges - that was the 1st & only time I've ever been asked to pay customs -- NAP adds the customs/duties into the purchase price, so there are no surprises later on)
> 
> The Raspberry is from a US retailer, so I wouldn't have to worry about addtl' charges.  I'd probably get it faster than the Military as well since the Military would be shipped from Europe & the Raspberry is here in the US.
> 
> I haven't found the Military anywhere here in the US - the PS website says they don't expect to ship that color until 1/31 and Barneys is sold out and NAP only has the Lg PS1 in Military
> 
> I'm getting the Medium -- it's plenty big enough for what I need & as much as I love this bag, I wouldn't spend $2k+ on it (I think $1500 is even a lot for what this bag is, but I love the leather so much & it's such a practical shape & size, that I'm willing to overlook the higher price tag!)



I was at Barneys in San Francisco and they had what looked to be a military on display. Maybe they are calling it a different color? I don't know. But it was a nice dark green. In medium. Maybe it's worth calling them to check it out.


----------



## chloegal

iluvmybags said:


> Never mind -- looks like the Raspberry is now gone too


 Net-a-porter has the medium PS1 in rasberry right now.


----------



## iluvmybags

chloegal said:


> Net-a-porter has the medium PS1 in rasberry right now.



is it back?
it was gone last night when I was looking for it


----------



## chloegal

iluvmybags said:


> is it back?
> it was gone last night when I was looking for it


It's back!


----------



## iluvmybags

now if it would just stay put for 2 more days! ush:


----------



## iluvmybags

chloegal said:


> I was at Barneys in San Francisco and they had what looked to be a military on display. Maybe they are calling it a different color? I don't know. But it was a nice dark green. In medium. Maybe it's worth calling them to check it out.



is this the color that you saw?
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=2806&pictureid=66472
I'm waiting for a call back from Barneys -- my SA said that no one had the Military but after I told her what you said, she's going to call them back


----------



## chloegal

It was a deep dark green. And it was on display. I think that's it.


----------



## StarBrite310

Are any of you still having problems with the black hardware chipping? My friend said she ADORES her black medium except for the fact that the hardware is all chipped, badly, and it's not even that old. I was gonna be getting this bag for Christmas and I was curious if this is still a problem with the hardware on the black PS1??


----------



## kenzo89

StarBrite310 said:


> Are any of you still having problems with the black hardware chipping? My friend said she ADORES her black medium except for the fact that the hardware is all chipped, badly, and it's not even that old. I was gonna be getting this bag for Christmas and I was curious if this is still a problem with the hardware on the black PS1??



Not happened to me yet but I saw one at Harvey Nichols and the clasp was all chipped which was why I didn't buy it. I'm kinda expecting it to happen but nothing yet. *Touches wood*

Oh but I've only owned the bag about a month.


----------



## combattre

Hey everyone, I just registered on PurseForum tonight so I'm a new one. Anyway, I'm looking to purchase the medium PS1 in black in the upcoming months; I've decided to just disregard the chipping problems on the clasp due to my ardent admiration. So I'm curious as to if you guys think Barney's, La Garconne, or one of the other sites carrying the bag will have any promotional discounts during Christmastime and such. A possibility? I went through all the pages on this thread and it made me want the bag even more, if possible. *Love* Proenza Schouler. I can't wait to finally buy it and post photos here!


----------



## chloegal

I bought one in Barneys on Saturday and I was told that the Proenza Schoulers never go on sale. But I know if you open an account, I think you get a discount- something like 10% off. You might want to consider opening a card just for the discount. I did a while back to get a Balenciaga for less. 

I hope I don't encounter any chipping problems. I'm gonna try to be careful with the clasp and if it does chip, I'll send it Proenza Schouler to get fixed.


----------



## iluvmybags

Hello Combattre!!
:welcome2:to tPF!!!
I wouldn't count on the PS1 going on sale anytime soon anywhere - esp in black
I saw ONE bag that was discounted slightly and it was Military and sold out rather quickly. Barneys designer sale starts Dec 2nd and the PS1 bags are excluded from the sale - they constantly sell out at full price at NAP, so I doubt they'd put them on sale either

Your best bet is to probably order one from either Net a Porter or directly from the PS website -- as long as you don't reside in NY, you won't pay any sales tax, so you can save yourself a little bit of $$.  I believe both places have the Black in stock right now


----------



## combattre

Oh yeah, I know the bag itself won't go on sale. What I meant was more along the lines of Saks' Friends & Family promotion where you have a code that you can apply to your order, you know? Or would PS1 bags be excluded from something like that? Thanks for the responses and also for the welcome =^.^=


----------



## chloegal

combattre- You might want to check in with Opening Ceremony. They do occasionally have discount codes that can be used on the PS1. Much of their stock is on back order right now, but you might want to bookmark their site and be on the lookout for their discount codes. They recently sent me one for 30% off, but the bag I ordered was out of stock.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Ok I finally got it!!!
It is supposed to be Khaki, but it looks like a sage green to me. Could it be Military? The photos make it look grayer than it is. I put a sage green scarf next to it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1261539&d=1291163986


----------



## TejasMama

Chloe--it's gorgeous!  How do you feel about the color since it is different than you expected? I love it--it seems very versatile.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Its actually the color I was really wanting!!! i figured a true Khaki would be too light for me and the Military was what I was Drooling over. So, I was very pleasantly surprised for my early Christmas Present
Thanks!

I will post modeling pics tomorrow after I get my hair done


----------



## chloebagfreak

I went on PS website and it seems to be Military, they just have fantastic lighting and it is behind a white backdrop. Unless they made two greens, besides the new bright green for Spring.


----------



## bumble1

chloebagfreak said:


> Ok I finally got it!!!
> It is supposed to be Khaki, but it looks like a sage green to me. Could it be Military? The photos make it look grayer than it is. I put a sage green scarf next to it.




This looks almost exactly like my Moss bag! I'm glad you love it


----------



## nielnielniel

I am interested with members who owned this bag for a long time - I wondered if it wears well.....


----------



## chloebagfreak

bumble1 said:


> This looks almost exactly like my Moss bag! I'm glad you love it


Oh, Maybe it's Moss???I wonder if we could do a comparison of Khaki, Moss and Military? That would be cool.
I'm going to photograph it tomorrow on a white sheet to see if I can get the real color to show on the pics.

How do you like your Moss? Do you carry a lot? Do you find the clasp to be a little hard to open and close initially?
thx


----------



## demicouture

yup its MOSS chloe ^^ !!! and it is beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

demicouture said:


> yup its MOSS chloe ^^ !!! and it is beautiful, congrats!!


Thanks! I'm a bit worried about some things I've read about the color fading into a brownish green. Have you had that problem?


----------



## demicouture

i have to say that the moss and the smoke both change colour quite a bit! 
the moss will get darker but also more muted which i personally like... it think it is one of the best colours!
just enjoy carrying it


----------



## viciouslips

Had the bag two months. Wore it everyday while I was in London with a purse, cellphone, map, camera and a small bottle of water in the bag, so I guess the bag was pretty heavy. 

The clasp is very slightly chipped, but the o-ring that holds the cross body strap up is chipped pretty badly. I will take a picture if I can. I wonder if I can just ask PS to swap out the black enamel clasp for a sturdier bronze one. I don't care enough to have an entirely streamline black bag, but at $1600 I don't want something that looks as if I picked the damn thing up from H&M.


----------



## iluvmybags

well, I just recd my PS1, but I'm a little disappointed
I thought I had ordered the Military color - I asked the SA and he said that was the color, but it's not.  It's Khaki (which you guys are all calling Moss) - it's the same as chloe's bag. 

Has anyone seen both of these colors IRL?  I really like the darker shade of Military, but the Khaki seems so much lighter.  Is Military a lot darker than Khaki? Or does it just photograph that way (altho colors usually photograph lighter than their actual shade, so I'm guessing it really is darker)

I wanted to go with a darker color because of the way these bags wear - I figured the wear and patina wouldn't be as obvious on a darker color like Military, but from what I've read (and seen here), the Khaki seems to drastically change color and I don't know that I'll like it all that much once it starts to happen

I was so excited, but now -- not so much


----------



## chloebagfreak

demicouture said:


> i have to say that the moss and the smoke both change colour quite a bit!
> the moss will get darker but also more muted which i personally like... it think it is one of the best colours!
> just enjoy carrying it



Ha Ha, just being neurotic! All of my Balenciagas have held up perfectly after years!  I also have never treated a bag with anything, so I will consider treating this one maybe.  i just don't like dirty looking bags, that's why I have no light colors.
Thanks!


----------



## demicouture

iluvmybags said:


> well, I just recd my PS1, but I'm a little disappointed
> I thought I had ordered the Military color - I asked the SA and he said that was the color, but it's not.  It's Khaki (which you guys are all calling Moss) - it's the same as chloe's bag.
> 
> Has anyone seen both of these colors IRL?  I really like the darker shade of Military, but the Khaki seems so much lighter.  Is Military a lot darker than Khaki? Or does it just photograph that way (altho colors usually photograph lighter than their actual shade, so I'm guessing it really is darker)
> 
> I wanted to go with a darker color because of the way these bags wear - I figured the wear and patina wouldn't be as obvious on a darker color like Military, but from what I've read (and seen here), the Khaki seems to drastically change color and I don't know that I'll like it all that much once it starts to happen
> 
> I was so excited, but now -- not so much




oh no!!!! the military is much much darker and does not look anything like the moss. it is much richer in colour and slightly shinier..
do you have pics of yours?


chloe,
let us know how it looks with time


----------



## chloebagfreak

iluvmybags said:


> well, I just recd my PS1, but I'm a little disappointed
> I thought I had ordered the Military color - I asked the SA and he said that was the color, but it's not.  It's Khaki (which you guys are all calling Moss) - it's the same as chloe's bag.
> 
> Has anyone seen both of these colors IRL?  I really like the darker shade of Military, but the Khaki seems so much lighter.  Is Military a lot darker than Khaki? Or does it just photograph that way (altho colors usually photograph lighter than their actual shade, so I'm guessing it really is darker)
> 
> I wanted to go with a darker color because of the way these bags wear - I figured the wear and patina wouldn't be as obvious on a darker color like Military, but from what I've read (and seen here), the Khaki seems to drastically change color and I don't know that I'll like it all that much once it starts to happen
> 
> I was so excited, but now -- not so much


Oh, I'm excited for you! We are bag twins!
I really don't think the color is too light and it is a sage green during the day. Last night it looked more gray. I think if we keep it out of the rain, or any oil, we should be fine.
Did you try it on? It's soooo cute and i am able to wear it cross body if I undo the knot. It doesn't hang very low, but I'm not very big on top!
It is definitely more of a Military green than I was expecting. Maybe the true Military is very dark...almost black.
Try it on with a few things and see how it looks. I bet it looks great with jeans!


----------



## iluvmybags

demicouture said:


> oh no!!!! the military is much much darker and does not look anything like the moss. it is much richer in colour and slightly shinier..
> do you have pics of yours?
> 
> 
> chloe,
> let us know how it looks with time



That's what I thought.  I haven't taken pics yet - the battery is dead in my camera and I have to go get a new one.  It's the same one as Chloe's tho - the tag says Khaki, not Moss (altho my tag is spelled with a "Y" not an "I" like Chloe's - it says "Color 28 - Khaky"  

I dunno -- maybe I should just keep it until PS gets more of the Military in stock and then sell this one and get a new one?  I don't think Military is available anywhere other than Sien and I'm too worried about getting hit with customs/duties

The color right now isn't bad - I do kinda like it - but I'm worried about how it's going to look the more I wear it.  I don't think I'm going to like it all that much once the color starts to change.  That's why I decided against Smoke initially - I wanted a darker color that wouldn't so drastically change


----------



## chloebagfreak

OK, I just got off the phone with Proenza Schuler sales at corporate. Wow, they are sooooo nice.
Here's the scoop: The was a Moss, there is a Khaki, and there is a Military. Moss had a bit more fading issues. Khaki is a newer color than Moss. She also told me that Military is more of a dark green, than the Khaki. She said if I like the sagey look of the Khaki that the Military might be too dark for me.
She said they really haven't had any problems with the Khaki fading to brownish and she had hers out in the rain and the spots are fading.
I asked her about the clasp issues with breaking and she said the newer ones shouldn't have any problems, but if they ever did to call and they would fix.
All in all , I am very happy that I called. It definitely put my mind to rest about any concerns about colors, fading, clasp, etc.
Awesome customer service!!!!


----------



## StarBrite310

Do the black ones fade similar to how the Balenciaga black bags fade?? Or god forbid, they don't get green undertones, do they?


----------



## bumble1

chloebagfreak said:


> Ha Ha, just being neurotic! All of my Balenciagas have held up perfectly after years!  I also have never treated a bag with anything, so I will consider treating this one maybe.  i just don't like dirty looking bags, that's why I have no light colors.
> Thanks!



Mine is the true "Moss", and I treated it with a rain/stain protectant and moisturizer, and there hasn't been fading. If anything, the products made the color a little deeper and richer. I don't use this bag everyday as some might so I can't say for certain about whether it would change more despite being protected, but if you take precautions I think the lovely color will remain the same!


----------



## iluvmybags

chloebagfreak said:


> OK, I just got off the phone with Proenza Schuler sales at corporate. Wow, they are sooooo nice.
> Here's the scoop: The was a Moss, there is a Khaki, and there is a Military. Moss had a bit more fading issues. Khaki is a newer color than Moss. She also told me that Military is more of a dark green, than the Khaki. She said if I like the sagey look of the Khaki that the Military might be too dark for me.
> She said they really haven't had any problems with the Khaki fading to brownish and she had hers out in the rain and the spots are fading.
> I asked her about the clasp issues with breaking and she said the newer ones shouldn't have any problems, but if they ever did to call and they would fix.
> All in all , I am very happy that I called. It definitely put my mind to rest about any concerns about colors, fading, clasp, etc.
> Awesome customer service!!!!



thank you for that update!
you must have read my mind, because I was considering calling PS as well to ask about the differences between the Khaki and Military and even the Moss!  I think as long as the Khaki doesn't fade out and start to look "dirty" and/or brown-ish, it'll be OK.  Like I said earlier, I do like the color that it is now, but my concern was more how it'll wear and what will happen to it down the road & the fact that everyone here was calling it Moss.  I had seen the pics that courty posted of her Moss PS1 (#1967 - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-132.html#post16670193) and it kinda freaked me out!!  I still think I may eventually get the Military from PS when they restock them and resell this one, but for now I think this one will be OK

I went and got a new battery, so pics will follow shortly!


----------



## chloegal

iluvmybags said:


> thank you for that update!
> you must have read my mind, because I was considering calling PS as well to ask about the differences between the Khaki and Military and even the Moss!  I think as long as the Khaki doesn't fade out and start to look "dirty" and/or brown-ish, it'll be OK.  Like I said earlier, I do like the color that it is now, but my concern was more how it'll wear and what will happen to it down the road & the fact that everyone here was calling it Moss.  I had seen the pics that courty posted of her Moss PS1 (#1967 - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-132.html#post16670193) and it kinda freaked me out!!  I still think I may eventually get the Military from PS when they restock them and resell this one, but for now I think this one will be OK
> 
> I went and got a new battery, so pics will follow shortly!



Excited to see your photos!! I thought it was beautiful in person. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## viewwing

Hi PS1 girls! I saw a black medium PS1 today with black shiny hardware. Can anyone tell me which season this is from? And is the black available every season? TIA!


----------



## iluvmybags

sorry it took me so long -- I did a separate reveal thread
(http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/p-s-i-love-you-645859.html#post17301287)

but here are a couple of pics for this on-going thread
(the color is most accurate in the pic of the inside of the bag)


----------



## StarBrite310

^ Wow that is a gorgeous shade of green


----------



## iluvmybags

the more I look at the bag, the more I love the color
I think my concern at first was that everyone was calling it Moss and all I could think of were those pics that courty posted a few mos back of her bag's discoloration.  When chloeBF posted the info she got from the PS cust serv rep, I felt a lot better about the color --


----------



## chloebagfreak

I'm so glad I called them, so we could put our minds at rest and not worry so much)
Love the pics!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Does anyone know what the inside long leather piece goes to? It looks like you can snap it to the other side of the inside of the bag, but it looks weird when I do that.
Thx


----------



## iluvmybags

chloebagfreak said:


> Does anyone know what the inside long leather piece goes to? It looks like you can snap it to the other side of the inside of the bag, but it looks weird when I do that.
> Thx



I'm pretty sure that's exactly what it's meant for, but I would imagine that most people just leave it open and don't bother snapping it.


----------



## iluvmybags

OK, for the life of me, I can't re-knot the strap!!
It was way too short when I got it and it was knotted, so I undid it to see how long the strap was -- I like the length untied, it's fine, but I also like how it looks with the knot in it -- kind of gives the bag a little "pursenality"
I saw the pics a few pages back, but I can't figure it out --


----------



## chloebagfreak

You have to fold both sides of straps together, flatten them and then make a knot towards the end of the strap. It took me a couple of times to try it. You have to make it very small and not pull it completely though.
The was a pic a few pages back, but hopefully this helps


----------



## iluvmybags

I still can't figure it.  It might be that I'm trying to make the knot too small so that the strap is long enough.  The strap was definitely too short with the original knot, so maybe it won't be possible for me to re-knot it to a longer length

I also noticed that the clasp has got plastic covering it -- has anyone else noticed this?  I'm just going to leave the plastic on there as long as I can.  I almost always leave the zipper pulls and padlocks and pushlocks covered in plastic anyhow -- it's not really noticeable.  If it helps prolong the life of the clasp and keeps it from getting scratched up, then it's worth it!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

I too, noticed that mine has plastic on the clasp. As far as the knot, I took mine off today for my modeling pics and it really is too short to wear with it on there. It's like a shoulder bag like our grandmas would use, right under the armpit


----------



## warriorwoman

FYI - i ordered from Sien about month ago and the courier ( I think ups but I can't recall) charged a broker fee of $170. There were no other customs or taxes and I also got free shipping from Sien so the bag was probably about the same price as buying in the US. It only took 3 business days to receive the bag too.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Here is a couple of modeling pics with various ways to wear this bag.
I took the knot out for all of these.


----------



## iluvmybags

it looks really good on you chloe!!  do you prefer it cross-body or on the shoulder?
I carried mine tonight to the grocery store and I have to say that I am in serious LVE!!  
I can easily see myself adding a Large sometime down the road (sooner rather than later!!)


----------



## TejasMama

Chloe, that bag looks amazing on you!  The color is beautiful and it looks like just the right size.  How are you feeling about it?


----------



## kringey

Hi all,

Is this a smoke color of PS1? Thanks.



Elliespurse said:


> ^It's the longest strap that had the knot, just fold it in the middle and loop it round it self..


----------



## chloebagfreak

iluvmybags said:


> it looks really good on you chloe!!  do you prefer it cross-body or on the shoulder?
> I carried mine tonight to the grocery store and I have to say that I am in serious LVE!!
> I can easily see myself adding a Large sometime down the road (sooner rather than later!!)


Thanks
I do prefer it cross body, so far. I almost took it to the grocery store last night, but hadn't put my stuff into it.
I would like to try a large on , just to see the difference.


----------



## chloebagfreak

TejasMama said:


> Chloe, that bag looks amazing on you!  The color is beautiful and it looks like just the right size.  How are you feeling about it?


Thanks TejasMama!
I really like it so far. i just haven't worn it out yet. I have finals this week, so I'll be in for a few days.


----------



## ShoeLover

*chloe*-you look amazing with your ps1! You lucky girl!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

ShoeLover said:


> *chloe*-you look amazing with your ps1! You lucky girl!!!


Thanks so much
I hopefully will get to wear it out soon!


----------



## eggpudding

chloebagfreak said:


> Here is a couple of modeling pics with various ways to wear this bag.
> I took the knot out for all of these.



You look amazing and that colour is so pretty! Thanks for the pics, they are really helpful


----------



## chloebagfreak

eggpudding said:


> You look amazing and that colour is so pretty! Thanks for the pics, they are really helpful



Glad you liked them! I thought it would be nice to see ti worn a couple of ways.
BTW, I love your avatar pic.


----------



## chloegal

Finally managed to take some photos of my black medium PS1. I got in on black friday at Barney's in San Francisco. I tried on the large, but this one just looked better on me. I'm 5 foot 4 (and a half) for reference...




Excuse the cheesy smile:








And the PS1 wallet in Military:


----------



## iluvmybags

very nice CG!!!  The bag looks great on you!
and I love the Military wallet!!  I was actually thinking about getting one of those myself to compare the color to the Khaki
(btw, you changed your hair!!  I LIKE IT!!)


----------



## chloegal

Thanks. I'm so in love with this bag! I find the need to have it next to me at all times. Like when I'm at home and working on a paper for grad school, it's comforting to know it's next to me. I'd love to see how this color compares to your PS1. I was on the Proenza Schouler website yesterday, and I think they were sold out of every color except for Smoke... Wonder when they'll restock?


----------



## iluvmybags

I saw that -- I almost bought the Military wallet, but I bought a Midnight one instead.  I ended up not keeping it (it didn't quite work for what I wanted it for), but they're relatively inexpensive (and hold their resale value!), so I am tempted to get a Military one to compare the two colors if they restock them

BTW, I wanted to ask you -- who makes your sweater?  It looks so warm and cozy and I love the length


----------



## chloegal

iluvmybags said:


> I saw that -- I almost bought the Military wallet, but I bought a Midnight one instead.  I ended up not keeping it (it didn't quite work for what I wanted it for), but they're relatively inexpensive (and hold their resale value!), so I am tempted to get a Military one to compare the two colors if they restock them
> 
> BTW, I wanted to ask you -- who makes your sweater?  It looks so warm and cozy and I love the length



I have a Mochila on the way, and though they could be more practical, I couldn't resist. Too bag PS doesn't take returns. It's kind of a drag. Hopefully they'll restock wallets soon. 

My sweater is from Urban Outfitters. It's the BDG Fisherman Cardigan. I live in cardigans!


----------



## chloebagfreak

chloegal said:


> Finally managed to take some photos of my black medium PS1. I got in on black friday at Barney's in San Francisco. I tried on the large, but this one just looked better on me. I'm 5 foot 4 (and a half) for reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the cheesy smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the PS1 wallet in Military:



Love your bag and wallet! You are so cute in the pics!
Does anyone else sell the wallets since they are out of stock now?
Thx


----------



## bagodm

Love


----------



## jennytalula

Chloegal you look so pretty and cute! Love your whole outfit! And I can so relate to just feeling better having your dream bag sitting next to you!


----------



## dyyong

this thread is DANGEROUS!!!!! I think I finally fallen in love & heavenly hook 
anyone know where I can try it IRL in Long Island, NY area? Americana mall Manhasset?


----------



## issrit

lovely!!


----------



## zebrakit

Does anyone know what leather the PS1 bag uses?


----------



## ShoeLover

*chloegal*-you look soo cute! Congrats on your new bag!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

dyyong said:


> this thread is DANGEROUS!!!!! I think I finally fallen in love & heavenly hook
> anyone know where I can try it IRL in Long Island, NY area? Americana mall Manhasset?


Do you have a Barneys near you Dy?
There's also a list of retailers who sell them on the PS website:
http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stockists/


----------



## chloegal

Happy Holidays! Hope your trees look like this:


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## lavie

hi ladies - i just wanted to check - is Smoke a "classic color" and will always be available each season?


----------



## sharpie

Yes, smoke is available every season.


----------



## Nicola_Six

sharpie said:


> Yes, smoke is available every season.


 
Oh so glad, I just fell in love with it!


----------



## viewwing

Is it just me or does anyone else think the PS1 looks like a school bag? I'm only 4ft 11" and I tried on the black medium one and it looked like a school bag/briefcase on me!:weird:


----------



## iluvmybags

viewwing said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the PS1 looks like a school bag? I'm only 4ft 11" and I tried on the black medium one and it looked like a school bag/briefcase on me!:weird:



Before I saw them in person I had thought that - as I've said before, I could never understand the hype around these bags and/or why they were so popular, until I did some research and finally saw them in person.  I didn't think it looked like a school bag at all when I tried it on - for one, the medium's much smaller than I was expecting it to be and it's not really big enough to be used as a book bag/briefcase  (there's no way I could even fit a book in there with all my "stuff" & it's much too small for file folders!)

when you tried it on, was it stuffed full of tissue paper?  I think you need to try bags on w/o all the tissue and with a few things inside that you would normally carry (i.e., a wallet, accessory case, etc).  Bags usually look a lot different once you remove all that tissue

Altho if you really disliked it, then it just may not be the bag/style for you


----------



## viewwing

iluvmybags said:


> Before I saw them in person I had thought that - as I've said before, I could never understand the hype around these bags and/or why they were so popular, until I did some research and finally saw them in person.  I didn't think it looked like a school bag at all when I tried it on - for one, the medium's much smaller than I was expecting it to be and it's not really big enough to be used as a book bag/briefcase  (there's no way I could even fit a book in there with all my "stuff" & it's much too small for file folders!)
> 
> when you tried it on, was it stuffed full of tissue paper?  I think you need to try bags on w/o all the tissue and with a few things inside that you would normally carry (i.e., a wallet, accessory case, etc).  Bags usually look a lot different once you remove all that tissue
> 
> Altho if you really disliked it, then it just may not be the bag/style for you



Actually I really liked it the first time I saw it in real life. I went back just to have a second look b4 I bought it and it suddenly looked like a school bag to me! I tried it on without the stuffing and with my daily stuff in it. 

Also, there were a few pieces in diff colors there and when I checked them out, they all seem to have some sort of defect. So I wasn't really sure about paying that MUCH for bags that are so fragile and/or badly made. Too bad.. I really wanted to like it since I could carry it 3 ways and I love bags that are convertible.


----------



## iluvmybags

So I've decided to start saving so that after the New Year, I can buy a PS1 in the Large, but what color do you think I should get?  Raspberry or Midnight? (altho I don't think I've ever seen the Raspberry in the larger size, so maybe it'll have to be Midnight)


----------



## anmldr1

dyyong said:


> this thread is DANGEROUS!!!!! I think I finally fallen in love & heavenly hook
> anyone know where I can try it IRL in Long Island, NY area? Americana mall Manhasset?



They have them at hershliefers in the Americana...


----------



## Elliespurse

****** has PS1:s for a great price right now


----------



## iluvmybags

Aw darn it!!  I thought she was the reseller that offered lay-away!
I got so excited when I saw the Large Midnight!
(that's A Real Deal and Ann's Fab Finds)
Darn, Darn, Darn it!!


----------



## oscarlilytc

I have had a brand new large midnight on lay-away at Ann's Fab Finds and I just paid it off so it is now on it's way to me!!  I can't wait to receive it!!  But I'm in Australia and it's going to get caught up in customs with all the Christmas post.  Hopefully I will get it by Christmas.

I had been looking for a midnight for ages and resigned myself to the fact that I would have to wait until next year, so I treated myself to a new YSL Downtown.  The very next day the midnight popped up on AFF, so I thought I'd better use lay-away, so I didn't have two bags arriving in the same week!


----------



## iluvmybags

oscarlilytc said:


> *I have had a brand new large midnight on lay-away at Ann's Fab Finds and I just paid it off so it is now on it's way to me!!*  I can't wait to receive it!!  But I'm in Australia and it's going to get caught up in customs with all the Christmas post.  Hopefully I will get it by Christmas.
> 
> I had been looking for a midnight for ages and resigned myself to the fact that I would have to wait until next year, so I treated myself to a new YSL Downtown.  The very next day the midnight popped up on AFF, so I thought I'd better use lay-away, so I didn't have two bags arriving in the same week!




UGH!!  you had to tell me that!!! 
I was hoping to put one on layaway at HG until I discovered that they don't offer layaway! :cry:


----------



## kenzo89

*oscarlilytc*, you are so lucky! I saw the Large Midnight in Liberty recently and fell in love with it. I was so tempted to get it because they were offering 15% although I'm pinning for something else as I think a third PS1 would be ridiculous, ha!


----------



## oscarlilytc

I'm sure I'm going to love it!  I can't wait.  I had been tossing up between the smoke and the midnight for months and when I finally decided on the midnight (because I have an Alexander Wang Rocco in smoke) it was sold out everywhere.  I was so excited to find one on AFF!!


----------



## oscarlilytc

iluvmybags said:


> UGH!!  you had to tell me that!!!
> I was hoping to put one on layaway at HG until I discovered that they don't offer layaway! :cry:



I have just been looking at your modelling photos in the other thread.  You have a seriously gorgeous bag there!  Enjoy the beautiful bag you have while you are waiting for next perfect one!


----------



## combattre

The PS1 pouch is so cute...


----------



## chloebagfreak

They have Midnight medium available on PS website!!


----------



## kenzo89

I'm just curious... Is the Midnight a seasonal or permanent colour? I'm debating selling off my Medium Smoke to fund for a Large Midnight if it's seasonal.


----------



## iluvmybags

kenzo89 said:


> I'm just curious... Is the Midnight a seasonal or permanent colour? I'm debating selling off my Medium Smoke to fund for a Large Midnight if it's seasonal.


I'm pretty sure Midnight is a permanent color.  It's been around since the bags first came out (or pretty close to it).  It's such a popular shade, I'd be surprised if they discontinued it (and since they mention that the Med Midnight will be available to ship 1/31, tells me that it's a color that they're continuing to produce)


----------



## kenzo89

iluvmybags said:


> I'm pretty sure Midnight is a permanent color.  It's been around since the bags first came out (or pretty close to it).  It's such a popular shade, I'd be surprised if they discontinued it (and since they mention that the Med Midnight will be available to ship 1/31, tells me that it's a color that they're continuing to produce)



Fantastic! Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Kenny, they have the medium and the large Midnight available now on PS website. Only Military and Saddle have to wait for Jan.
HTH


----------



## kenzo89

chloebagfreak said:


> Kenny, they have the medium and the large Midnight available now on PS website. Only Military and Saddle have to wait for Jan.
> HTH



Haha thank you. I'm going to hold out for a while now that I know it's a permanent colour. I'm pinning for a couple of other items before I invest I think, that and it gives me time to think if I REALLY want it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kenzo89 said:


> Haha thank you. I'm going to hold out for a while now that I know it's a permanent colour. I'm pinning for a couple of other items before I invest I think, that and it gives me time to think if I REALLY want it.


Good Point! They also have cool colors on Opening Ceremony website.
Plus, you may like the Weekender coming out this month!
Have you seen it?


----------



## kenzo89

chloebagfreak said:


> Good Point! They also have cool colors on Opening Ceremony website.
> Plus, you may like the Weekender coming out this month!
> Have you seen it?



Yes, I have! I was pleasantly surprised these bags were cheaper than the Satchel. I'm intrigued although from the photos I've seen on Facebook, it seems a little awkward as the flap to open the bag is so big. I'll have to see what colours it comes in too, so far I've seen a Tobacco suede, green, saddle and yellow. What are your thoughts on the bag?


----------



## lavie

i personally don't like the weekender as much as the satchel .. the handle/flap area reminds me a little of the luella bag with vertical straps instead of horizontal straps.
it would be interesting to see how it opens up and how it looks when carried though.
and yes i agree that the price is pretty good too.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kenzo89 said:


> Yes, I have! I was pleasantly surprised these bags were cheaper than the Satchel. I'm intrigued although from the photos I've seen on Facebook, it seems a little awkward as the flap to open the bag is so big. I'll have to see what colours it comes in too, so far I've seen a Tobacco suede, green, saddle and yellow. What are your thoughts on the bag?


It looks intriguing, bit I'd like to see it in real life. The yellow might be nice....
If it is squishy, I'd like it.


----------



## kenzo89

Update: The PS1 Large Keep All is now available via. Proenzaschouler.com! This is on my watch list although I'm going to wait so I can see it in real life, I don't want to pay the hefty delivery and duties tax to find I hate the bag!


----------



## HandbagAngel

I am planning to get my first PS1 so I am doing my research.  Just heard about PS1 Weekender and did a search.  I think I still prefer their satchel.

Here is the photo of Weekender


----------



## kenzo89

HandbagAngel said:


> I am planning to get my first PS1 so I am doing my research.  Just heard about PS1 Weekender and did a search.  I think I still prefer their satchel.
> 
> Here is the photo of Weekender
> 
> stylebust.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Proenza-Schouler-Resort-2011-weekender.jpg



If anyone's interested in the Tobacco Suede (I think that's the first), Aloha Rag will have this in stock and if you're a member, you can claim at least 3% off. Hope this helps!


----------



## demicouture

the keepall is so yummy! i really would like it in the birch!!


----------



## OVincze

What is the price of the Weekender?  I find the PS1 really expensive so even though I absolutely love that bag and the colors are to die for I have been holding off.  Some said this would be lower priced but then I again I think I too prefer the PS1 but this is cute too.


----------



## omgpop

Paranoid about weight issue for PS1 bag...

I've posted here before about purchasing a PS1 large moss a while ago. Since then, I've had my PS1 for about a month now, but i've only used it twice... I usually carry it on my shoulder, using the long shoulder strap. I usually carry with me a wallet, ipod, 350ML water bottle, umbrella, hard paper back novel and maybe a pencil case and an A4 plastic folder w/ notes. I am so worried about the metal "clips"at the ends of the strap breaking. Because i noticed there is a "screw" like stucture that will dislodge if you twist it and overtime it'll "unscrew" itself. I've had a few balenciagsa before and the structure of their strap metal ends seem more duable, like there is no "screw -like" structure.

gahhh, i am just worried and i've spent so much money on this, i don't want to wreck it. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm had a lot heavier things in mine, and it's 2 years old. It's still keeping up fine, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## kenzo89

OVincze said:


> What is the price of the Weekender?  I find the PS1 really expensive so even though I absolutely love that bag and the colors are to die for I have been holding off.  Some said this would be lower priced but then I again I think I too prefer the PS1 but this is cute too.



$1150 for the Small and $1300/$1350 for the Large for the leather and suede options. The Straw is $995 for the Small. Hope this helps!


----------



## ShoeLover

Ok, I just ordered my first PS1! It's gonna be here on the 29th! I'll post pics! I'm sooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## kenzo89

ShoeLover said:


> Ok, I just ordered my first PS1! It's gonna be here on the 29th! I'll post pics! I'm sooooo excited!!!!!



Congrats! What colour did you get? What a fabulous Christmas present for you.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Midnight (large)!!! I've always wanted a blue bag and I always thought I'd get a blue balenciaga someday but not anymore!


----------



## golden's mom

So, Merry Christmas to me.  Should receive a medium python in the new coral/pink/red color.


----------



## randr21

BG store had a gorgeous soft pinky taupe PS1 on display.


----------



## ailoveresale

Hello everyone!  I searched through the thread and found advice and what to do about preventing rain spots, but what to do once they're there?  I treated my Smoke bag with Apple conditioner when I first bought it, but I got caught out in a drizzle the other day (with all this crazy rain in LA lately it was hard not to do) and I have little fine rain spots all over the front now.   I was wondering if I cleaned it with Apple conditioner if it would help even out the discoloration?  Or do I just leave it alone and try and accept it as part of normal wear?  Such a bummer!
TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

*ShoeLover* and *golden's mom* - Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!

--

*ailoveresale* - Aww, the Smoke is a little tricky but I don't mind some spots, it adds to the charm imho. Perhaps Apple Garde rain & stain repellent spray could have prevented spots? You could also ask docride in her leather care thread for advice.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This bag is pretty nice!


----------



## ARDENKA

Hi ladies, i was just at Barneys in NYC.  They have the midnight blue in medium and large. Im getting the medium tomorrow. Its so cute!  They also have the black in med n large and a couple different suede ones. Also the python in coral and green. Get them while they last!!


----------



## ailoveresale

*Elliespurse*, you're right I used the Apple conditioner and not the spray... I think I will condition it again and then accept it as part of wear.  Guess it gives it an early "vintage" look.    Thanks!


----------



## lil-lux

Not sure if it was addressed anywhere here, but I couldn't find the info . :S

What kind of leather is the black PS1 made out of? Calfskin or lamb? Just curious how soft it will be.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The PS1 leather is similar to Balenciaga so my guess is lamb but I'm not sure..


----------



## willowsmom

lil-lux said:


> Not sure if it was addressed anywhere here, but I couldn't find the info . :S
> 
> What kind of leather is the black PS1 made out of? Calfskin or lamb? Just curious how soft it will be.




Just looked at the tags of my ps1 today to figure that out, actually - it's calfskin.  However, it is super-soft!  I love the leather on the ps1!


----------



## ARDENKA

Heres a pic of the medium midnight i picked up today. I love it!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous! You lucky girl! I have to wait until wednesday to get mine


----------



## Mediana

*ARDENKA* Congrats .. happy to see that blue is available in stores again.


----------



## kenzo89

Congrats *ARDENKA*! I really love the Midnight colour. Happy holidays!


----------



## iluvmybags

Ardenka -- your Midnight is beautiful!
I want a Large one now, so badly!!  keeping my fingers crossed they stick around for a little while, cuz I can't buy another one just yet!!

I hope you'll share a few more pics with us!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Is anyone having problems going to Proenza Schouler's website? I can't seem to get on there today.......


----------



## kenzo89

chloebagfreak said:


> Is anyone having problems going to Proenza Schouler's website? I can't seem to get on there today.......



Yes, it was the same yesterday too. Eek!


----------



## ARDENKA

Hi everyone, I got the ps1 medium in midnight blue on Friday as a gift to myself. i have been lusting over this bag for months. but now that i finally have my hands on her, i think i am going to return her for another color. (either brown or raspberry) In the mean time, i still took some pic of her for everyone else to enjoy. as you can see, she is a beauty. its just, I already wear a lot of blue, so i might be overdoing. i need to add some color diversity to my wardrobe! 

Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/57480240@N05/with/5295130414/
i can't seem to add the pics directly into the post.
(if you notice on pic 18, the blue looks lighter from the angle i took the pic)

since midnight blue is a classic ps1 color, if i change my mind, i can always wait until they are back in stock next season! 

also, ill be returning the bag this week to Barney's NYC if anyone is interested in buying it.


----------



## iluvmybags

thanks so much for sharing those pics -- the Midnight is just stunning!  I'm sorry to hear that you're not keeping it.  I too have a weakness for blue handbags, but instead of fighting the attraction, I've given in and just gone with my heart!!  If I love it, I'll get it, no matter how many other blue bags I may have!!  I really think you should keep this one -- It's the perfect shade of blue that will go with anything (including other shades of blue!)


----------



## ARDENKA

iluvmybags, it truly is a nice bag. the pics were taken with flash, so it makes the bag look a lighter shade of blue than how it actually looks. it's much darker than the pics, hence the name midnight blue. I've only really looked at the bag under fluorescent lighting. Maybe when this crazy blizzard stops and the sun shines thru, ill take it out into natural light and see how the bag looks. thanks for your comment. i really appreciate it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

kenzo89 said:


> Yes, it was the same yesterday too. Eek!


Ok, Thanks! I thought there was something wrong with my computer!
I even tried to update my Adobe Flash.
Maybe they are remodeling their website


----------



## chloebagfreak

iluvmybags said:


> thanks so much for sharing those pics -- the Midnight is just stunning!  I'm sorry to hear that you're not keeping it.  I too have a weakness for blue handbags, but instead of fighting the attraction, I've given in and just gone with my heart!!  If I love it, I'll get it, no matter how many other blue bags I may have!!  I really think you should keep this one -- It's the perfect shade of blue that will go with anything (including other shades of blue!)


Since you love blue bags ,have you seen all of the different blue PS1 on Opening Ceremony? They have so many different blues that I had never seen!


----------



## combattre

After spending a considerably long time waiting, I finally gave in and ordered my medium black PS1 off of Net-A-Porter on the 23rd and received it early on the morning of the 24th. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Congratulations!!! Gorgeous bag, Enjoy


----------



## Mediana

*combattre* A thing of beauty indeed. Congrats!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous!!! Makes me want a black one! But I have too many black handbags!


----------



## iluvmybags

chloebagfreak said:


> Since you love blue bags ,have you seen all of the different blue PS1 on Opening Ceremony? They have so many different blues that I had never seen!



I did see those - I considered the Teal one originally, but I have another bag that's a similar color.  The Midnight's stolen my  -- if I go for another one in the Large that's probably the color I'll end up with!


----------



## ShoeLover

Finally:


----------



## Elliespurse

Wow! This is gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## Mediana

*ShoeLover * Thanks for sharing this beautiful picture. Conrats!


----------



## kenzo89

Congrats *Combattre* and *ShoeLover*, your bags are absolutely stunning! Hope everyone had a fabulous holiday/Christmas!


----------



## ShoeLover

Thank you ladies and gentleman! I'm already wearing it! I'm gonna have dinner with my husband and I'll try to take some modeling pics! I am loving it! And I already know I want a medium too! Probably smoke...


----------



## Saizou

Hi, I've been following this thread for a while! Been eyeing the gun-metal oversized Alexa for a while before being converted to the PS1! The pictures posted are simply gorgeous!

And so I took the plunge, ordered a medium purple PS1 on Christmas Day from NAP and the last I checked, it's at the DHL facility in my country!! I can't wait to get it! But I need to get some work done! Arghhh... if only I can stay home to await the arrival of the bag! T_T


----------



## RadarLove

I really, really want this bag in Saddle. It is stunning!


----------



## iluvmybags

ShoeLover said:


> Finally:




You guys are killing me with all these Midnight reveals!!
It's absolutely beautiful -- more pics please!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Ask and...













I really want  a medium smoke now! I am dying for it!


----------



## iluvmybags

Those are gorgeous SL!!!!
Absolutely stunning!!
I want one more than ever now!!

(you should add that first pic to our tPF Art thread!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/tpf-members-bags-as-art-410330-63.html)


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! And I'll definitely post it in that thread!


----------



## Mediana

*shoelover * Gorgeous pictures. Is that the extra large bag?


----------



## iluvmybags

I think SL got the Large PS1


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^You're right! It's the large! I really like the size, but I can't stop thinking the medium would work even better for me. That's why I want the medium smoke so bad.


----------



## Mediana

I don't blame you, the smoke is gorgeous too.


----------



## nielnielniel

is that midnight blue? arrrghhh...large is perfect. I tried on the medium and it doesnt work for me though who can blame you for wanting smoke. It's equally as gorgeous!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yes it's the midnight.


----------



## chloebagfreak

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Ask and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want  a medium smoke now! I am dying for it!


Shoelover, Wow!
Congratulations, it looks great on you. the pictures are very good
You look like an ad for Proenza Schouler


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! You're so sweet!


----------



## nielnielniel

Hi all,

Just want to check with you guys...whats the difference between Smoke and Khaki? I can't really tell. And secondly I was looking at one bag (through a reseller as there is no stockist in my country) and found a spare shoulder strap inside the bag...is that common and comes with every bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, the Khaki is more limited from what I've seen and perhaps a little darker. There should be no spare strap.. but it's best to post in the auth thread http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157.html


----------



## nielnielniel

thanks alot! I really like smoke and I don't mind it being darker. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lavie

the spare strap could be because its the XL size? XL comes with 2 straps, unlike the Medium and Large where there is only 1 strap. but please post in the authenticate this thread to make sure that it's authentic before purchasing.


----------



## lavie

Also - for those looking for a Large Smoke/Midnight or Medium Midnight - ****** has new stocks in !


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the Khaki is more limited from what I've seen and perhaps a little darker. There should be no spare strap.. but it's best to post in the auth thread http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157.html



Also Khaki is green, smoke is grey. 


And about the spare strap is does come with the XL, since it has two straps.


----------



## iluvmybags

nielnielniel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to check with you guys...whats the difference between Smoke and Khaki? I can't really tell. And secondly I was looking at one bag (through a reseller as there is no stockist in my country) and found a spare shoulder strap inside the bag...is that common and comes with every bag?



I have a PS1 in Khaki -- It's a shade of green, I guess you could call it "army Green".  It's more like Military (w/o the brown-ish undertones), than Smoke (which is more of a taupe-y/grey)


----------



## kenzo89

FYI this is my Medium Smoke, as *iluvmybags* said Smoke is more of a taupe/grey.


----------



## nielnielniel

Thank you ladies (and gent) for the references. I am gonna check out the bag this Wed/Thurs...very likely I will make a purchase!!! Just in time for my big 3-0!!!


----------



## lorilizy

OMG (doh!! thats another new year's resolution down the pan - not to use OMG).....they're fantastic - I'm loving the python


----------



## kenzo89

nielnielniel said:


> Thank you ladies (and gent) for the references. I am gonna check out the bag this Wed/Thurs...very likely I will make a purchase!!! Just in time for my big 3-0!!!



Can't wait to see what you decide on!


----------



## Elliespurse

Net-a-Porter has a Straw/leather PS1 keep all up now


----------



## TejasMama

I really like the look of the keepall!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

I need a keepall stat! Drooool


----------



## alouette

Does anyone know why the medium keepall/weekender (are they the same?) less expensive than the PS1?  Aren't they 1150 vs. 1595?

I wish someone was selling the black medium keepall!  I need one in my life.


----------



## kenzo89

alouette said:


> Does anyone know why the medium keepall/weekender (are they the same?) less expensive than the PS1?  Aren't they 1150 vs. 1595?
> 
> I wish someone was selling the black medium keepall!  I need one in my life.



At a guess I presume it's because there's less hardware detailing on the Keepall compared to the satchel, alongside this perhaps they've outsourced to a factory that is cheaper? Those were the only two conclusions I came up with.


----------



## naling

I had no idea this was coming out! Does anyone have any pictures of the whiskey color that's expected?? I may have to forgo a Bal Work for this!!!


----------



## naling

Actually...what happened to the straw one on NAP? Did it sell out already? Because the more I look at it, the more perfect it looks!


----------



## alouette

kenzo89 said:


> At a guess I presume it's because there's less hardware detailing on the Keepall compared to the satchel, alongside this perhaps they've outsourced to a factory that is cheaper? Those were the only two conclusions I came up with.



Thanks for the info!  Much apprec.

Do you happen to know when/where the Keepall will be available for purchase?


----------



## kenzo89

alouette said:


> Thanks for the info!  Much apprec.
> 
> Do you happen to know when/where the Keepall will be available for purchase?



The Black Large is available via. ProenzaSchouler.com and the Medium Straw is available via. Netaporter International site. I know Aloha Rag will also be stocking the Medium in Straw and Tobacco suede. you may want to email them so they'll notify you as soon as they're available online. 

I presume within the US, it'll be their usual stockists so websites like thecorner.com and Barney's. The product should be dropping in now though as many are receiving their SS11 deliveries.


----------



## cindypalanca2

Hi all! Happy new year!
I'm thinking of getting a PS1 Keepall but am concerned about the size - what are the measurements of the large keepall? Does anyone know if it will come in extra-large? 

I love big bags - the bigger the better. I am thinking of getting a weekender too (since I think this would be bigger than the Keepall) but I like the Keepall's design better.

Thanks!!


----------



## kenzo89

cindypalanca2 said:


> Hi all! Happy new year!
> I'm thinking of getting a PS1 Keepall but am concerned about the size - what are the measurements of the large keepall? Does anyone know if it will come in extra-large?
> 
> I love big bags - the bigger the better. I am thinking of getting a weekender too (since I think this would be bigger than the Keepall) but I like the Keepall's design better.
> 
> Thanks!!



Small Keepall:
15.5" (W) x 9" (H) x 7" (D) according to Lagarconne.com

Large Keepall:
16.5" (W) x 10" (H) x 7.5" (D) according to ProenzaSchouler.com.

PS told me this bag would only be available in Small and Large. 

For anyone interested in purchasing the Small Keepall in black leather, it's available here: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=9923&sid=7

Luisaviaroma have the Small Keepall in black, tobacco, navy, peach and stone suede (for pre-order):
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...es=A8Z&cat=&season=actual&gender=women&group=


----------



## alouette

kenzo89 said:


> The Black Large is available via. ProenzaSchouler.com and the Medium Straw is available via. Netaporter International site. I know Aloha Rag will also be stocking the Medium in Straw and Tobacco suede. you may want to email them so they'll notify you as soon as they're available online.
> 
> I presume within the US, it'll be their usual stockists so websites like thecorner.com and Barney's. The product should be dropping in now though as many are receiving their SS11 deliveries.



Thanks so much Kenny!  You're been super helpful.  Can't wait to stalk and try this bag on irl.


----------



## kenzo89

FYI: Leighton Meester with the Small Keepall


----------



## sammi_nysh

i was thinking abt getting a mulberry bayswater, but now i think i am going for Keepall... My only concern is Keepall might having the same fade color leather problem as PS1.


----------



## kenzo89

sammi_nysh said:


> i was thinking abt getting a mulberry bayswater, but now i think i am going for Keepall... My only concern is Keepall might having the same fade color leather problem as PS1.



Fade colour problem? This is the first I've heard of this. Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## jacong

Hi..I'm 5ft. 2inches tall..you think the small keepall will not look too big on me?


----------



## Elliespurse

jacong said:


> Hi..I'm 5ft. 2inches tall..you think the small keepall will not look too big on me?



Hi, the keep all is a bit smaller than a Balenciaga Work if that helps to compare the size. I think the small keep all will look great on you


----------



## jacong

Thanks for your help...


----------



## kenzo89

For anyone interested:

Small Black Keep-All available via. http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/shop-online/ps1/keep-all/


----------



## alouette

^^That's good to know, t4p.  I wish I was more decisive about this bag since ps.com does not accept returns.  Too bad.

ETA:  Never heard of this color fade issue either.  Hope the tpf'er will explain.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Never mind.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I have officially fallen in love with PS1 bags. I am dying to get one! All the pictures are so drool-worthy.


----------



## bag-craze

Hello everyone,

I love the ps1 and I've seen some amazing colors in suede in this thread. I was just wondering how the upkeep is with suede. Is it easy to maintain the color of the bag? The problem is when I see some of the suede bags on display in the shops, the color on the inside (that is not exposed) is so vibrant and beautiful compared to the outside which just looks dusty. Is that because the bag has been on display for a long time without any upkeep? Or is it inevitable that suede will just change?

All your help is much appreciated!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*bag-craze* - I haven't seen any suede changing color, could it just be dust? Perhaps ask an SA..

--

KirnaZabete has a new shopping tote, with lower height


----------



## naling

I love the new shopping bag! ...well, who am I kidding, I loved the original one, too. But still! This one's awesome!


----------



## kenzo89

bag-craze said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I love the ps1 and I've seen some amazing colors in suede in this thread. I was just wondering how the upkeep is with suede. Is it easy to maintain the color of the bag? The problem is when I see some of the suede bags on display in the shops, the color on the inside (that is not exposed) is so vibrant and beautiful compared to the outside which just looks dusty. Is that because the bag has been on display for a long time without any upkeep? Or is it inevitable that suede will just change?
> 
> All your help is much appreciated!!



I think this is predominantly to do with store lighting and if the bags are consistently under this lighting then it's subject to change colour (I used to work in retail and this happened a lot). I'm keen to know the wearability of suede though, I mean how does it wear in rain? Is there any protective spray? I love the suede Keepalls but I'm concerned about spending so much for the bag to look like trash after a few months wear!


----------



## bag-craze

Thank you Kenzo89 and Elliespurse for your reply!

The discoloration is probably due to the lights. In reply to the wearability of suede, my mother always told me to stay away from it as it gets ruined fast.  But Proenza Schouler makes such beautiful bags in suede!!  

I asked around and I've gathered that Suede does gets stained in the rain, and there is some king of special spray and comb you could use to clean your suede shoes or bags. But it all seems to take too much time to keep it clean all the time. I also wonder about those who own a suede ps1, and their comments on its wearability. Have any of you faced any problems with your suede satchels?


----------



## ShoeLover

That new shopping tote looks amazing!!!!! I want!!!  How much is it????


----------



## kenzo89

ShoeLover said:


> That new shopping tote looks amazing!!!!! I want!!!  How much is it????



Colette stocks it and is currently 565 - http://www.colette.fr/#/eshop/article/21903996/proenza-schouler-bag/99/

I think I need to get a new hobby that doesn't involve online window shopping LOL!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks Kenzo! Kirna Zabete site is working now and lists the price at $725 which is even better...
Are there any modeling pics??? Is anyone planning on getting it???  
One of my brothers always makes fun of my handbags and if I get this one I'll know he'll said, "Why don't you just use a paper bag?" lol!


----------



## nielnielniel

Shoelover....they are just jealous...LOL

Anyway...here is my Khaki Large....pardon the picture and background. Just gotten it and my office is a mess.


----------



## iluvmybags

that's a great looking bag niel -- the color is Khaki?  where did you get it from?  I wonder if there two diff shades of Khaki?  I recently purchased a Khaki PS1 and it was a shade of green -- this one looks like it's in the same family as Smoke


----------



## nielnielniel

I bought it from a reseller. I guess with some colors esp smoke, military and khaki, it has alot to do with lighting and camera/flash and etc...everyone seems to have a different picture. Smoke is more greyish with blue undertone though...khaki is more grey with green undertone


----------



## kenzo89

Congrats *nielnielniel* ! I'm pleased you got the PS1 you were after. You'll have to show us photos of you modelling the bag now. I'm intrigued about the colour also because it looks a lot like my Smoke.


----------



## iluvmybags

nielnielniel said:


> I bought it from a reseller. I guess with some colors esp smoke, military and khaki, it has alot to do with lighting and camera/flash and etc...everyone seems to have a different picture. Smoke is more greyish with blue undertone though...khaki is more grey with green undertone



That's why I'm wondering if there are two diff shades of Khaki 
The Khaki bag that I got (and one of our other members -- chloebagfreak - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-153.html#post17288548) is most definitely a shade of green  -- there are no grey tones at all (in fact, a lot  of people thought it looked more like Moss than khaki, but PS confirmed  that Moss and Khaki are very similar - both are shades of green).  the bag I have is an entirely diff color -- perhaps they did a diff shade of khaki for oversea retailers?


----------



## nielnielniel

There was another member ...can't remember her name but she posted a khaki color from her FB which is much more similiar to mine than yours....I need to dig the picture again


----------



## icycoldice

I'm just curious, does anyone know which size or color would be most appropriate for a guy?


----------



## nielnielniel

Large is best for guys...I really don't know how one can pull off medium unless you are petite...as for colors...its very subjective...black (imo is boring), smoke, khaki, military, midnight blue, moss.....


----------



## Limey

love the second one the most! =D


----------



## am2022

love this one!




combattre said:


> After spending a considerably long time waiting, I finally gave in and ordered my medium black PS1 off of Net-A-Porter on the 23rd and received it early on the morning of the 24th. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## jg1009

pixielogue said:


> this came for me in the mail yesterday. Order from Erica and she was lovely to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting PS1 Medium in Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally can fit my 10" netbook. I'm also surprised it fits A4 perfectly.



hi,
did you receive it with original tags?


----------



## nielnielniel

Hmmm...I am begining to think that I might gotten myself a smoke instead of khaki...I am sooo confused ((( I found this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-83.html#post15512047

You know what? Its like f**K that ****..whatever color it is...I love it. I will try and get some proper pictures this weekend and post here and you guys can judge for me.


----------



## hgbags

nielnielniel said:


> Large is best for guys...I really don't know how one can pull off medium unless you are petite...as for colors...its very subjective...black (imo is boring), smoke, khaki, military, midnight blue, moss.....



I have a lot of male clients that like Saddle as well and even a few that pull Dark Red off incredibly!


----------



## kenzo89

Has anyone noticed that the Suede PS1 Satchel is cheaper this season compared to its leather counterpart? I saw via. Netaporter UK. I'm keen to see anyone with a Suede PS1 and how well it's worn? If you could let me know the climate where you lived to, that'd be great!


----------



## diaraqmon

so excited for my new bag... I just bought the wallet to match!


----------



## cindypalanca2

icycoldice said:


> I'm just curious, does anyone know which size or color would be most appropriate for a guy?


 
I agree. Large or extra-large would be ok for guys. I'm a guy and I just had a friend buy a large PS1 keepall in midnight at Barneys NY for me. I'll be receiving it in 2 weeks. Can't wait!!
As for the color, I have long wanted a blue bag, so midnight is just right for me. Black is always safe but I think that military would be nice too.
Hope this helps!


----------



## nanchallee

hi just a quick question on sizings of the ps1

how is the sizing of the xl ps1 compared to the large? is there much difference and which would u think is better?

im 5"2 and of small built. 
thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

*nanchallee*, I would say the large is better for everyday use (even for me who is tall), but the xl is great when carrying a lot. The base is deeper on the xl too. See comparison pic of my xl/large.


----------



## nanchallee

oh great thanks!

am debating btwn colours now : saddle vs black patent vs smoke


----------



## demicouture

nanchallee,
i would go with either saddle or smoke. the lux leather type is just so much better to the feel !!!!


----------



## StarBrite310

So it looks like I will FINALLY have this bag in the next few days or so. I sold a Chanel bag of mine to fund for the PS1! I'm so excited. Medium black  I just hope the hardware doesn't chip much! Only thing I'm concerned about.


----------



## nanchallee

does anyone have a pic of the smoke and saddle? 

am looking on the ps site and sumhow i think they brighten their colours up abit?


----------



## Elliespurse

*nanchallee*, there are some gorgeous pics earlier in this thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-129.html#post16580807


----------



## cuirairdoigh

Limey said:


> love the second one the most! =D



love that one too


----------



## appleproject

I'm considering getting the PS1 but have never spent this on a bag before, so I would appreciate any thoughts you have. I'm also mulling over whether  black or midnight - so any thoughts on that would be v helpful too. I should note I have a soft sport for the Ps11 too....


----------



## iluvmybags

nanchallee said:


> does anyone have a pic of the smoke and saddle?
> 
> am looking on the ps site and sumhow i think they brighten their colours up abit?



Lots of pics here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...your-pics-ps1-here-reference-only-633763.html


----------



## oscarlilytc

Barneys has the large keepall in midnight!!!!

http://www.barneys.com/Large-Leather-PS1-Keep-All/00505009839229,default,pd.html

and the small in black:

http://www.barneys.com/Small-Leather-PS1-Keep-All/00505009839144,default,pd.html


----------



## appleproject

I think the keep all looks a lot like a cross between a PS1 and a Mulberry Bayswater.


----------



## nielnielniel

I may be biased but I really not into black bags and I heard of the hardware chipping issue for black as well. Midnight blue seems to work very well...among one of the best color for this bag....just like oak for Alexa...imo


----------



## appleproject

nielnielniel said:


> I may be biased but I really not into black bags and I heard of the hardware chipping issue for black as well. Midnight blue seems to work very well...among one of the best color for this bag....just like oak for Alexa...imo



Thanks nielnielniel, that's really helpful.  Ideally I think I would have the loved one in Raspberry but of course I only realised that when it was no longer available.  The problem with the midnight is that some pics show it quite light but some show it beautifully dark which I really like.  I do have two black bags already and I'm worried that in black it looks a little luggagey if that makes sense.


----------



## icycoldice

cindypalanca2 said:


> I agree. Large or extra-large would be ok for guys. I'm a guy and I just had a friend buy a large PS1 keepall in midnight at Barneys NY for me. I'll be receiving it in 2 weeks. Can't wait!!
> As for the color, I have long wanted a blue bag, so midnight is just right for me. Black is always safe but I think that military would be nice too.
> Hope this helps!



I"m one of those tall skinny asian guys, so I dont want a huge xlarge bag to be wearing me instead of me wearing the bag. I'm considering the medium military but I wonder if I can fit my laptop and a4 sized documents into it. but midnight blue is also a nice color. One thing is for sure is that I dont want a another black bag in my closet.


----------



## Elliespurse

*icycoldice* - Both military and midnight are really nice colors, and I first thought a4 papers would be tight in a medium but several medium owners said a4 fit, there are some posts in this thread. G/L


----------



## StarBrite310

Does anyone know if they sell this bag in the Las Vegas Barney's? I am heading to Vegas over the weekend and I was wondering if I should wait on purchasing the bag here in BH incase maybe the Barney's in Vegas offers other colors. I'd love to see Saddle and I guess Military or some dark green color in the PS1 before I decide on black.


----------



## NYCavalier

Soooo I bought the large black last year and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I recently got a Balenciaga bag as a gift, but I did not like the style. I returned it, and now have a gift card. I am either going to save it for a balenciaga down the road (theres no Bals I want right now) or buy another PS1.. I am leaning towards another PS1 because I don't need more Bals (I have more than ten! )

My SA has the following large PS1s: navy, purple and smoke (minus black, which I already have)

Soo... which color???


----------



## anitos

The purple is really stunning...would love a medium one myself!



NYCavalier said:


> Soooo I bought the large black last year and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I recently got a Balenciaga bag as a gift, but I did not like the style. I returned it, and now have a gift card. I am either going to save it for a balenciaga down the road (theres no Bals I want right now) or buy another PS1.. I am leaning towards another PS1 because I don't need more Bals (I have more than ten! )
> 
> My SA has the following large PS1s: navy, purple and smoke (minus black, which I already have)
> 
> Soo... which color???


----------



## kathyno

Does anyone know where I could get a pre-loved black medium PS1 thats not ebay?  I've looked everywhere for one but all I see is fakes. I am starting to consider just buying a new one but I would like to at least have a discount of some sort... at least 10% off would be nice!


----------



## NYCavalier

kathyno said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a pre-loved black medium PS1 thats not ebay?  I've looked everywhere for one but all I see is fakes. I am starting to consider just buying a new one but I would like to at least have a discount of some sort... at least 10% off would be nice!



you should wait until hgbagsonline.com has them in stock again! The mediums were like $1295!

*anitos* Thanks for your input! I just ordered the large smoke. I think it will be a great neutral! But I still realllllly want purple


----------



## nielnielniel

icycoldice said:


> I"m one of those tall skinny asian guys, so I dont want a huge xlarge bag to be wearing me instead of me wearing the bag. I'm considering the medium military but I wonder if I can fit my laptop and a4 sized documents into it. but midnight blue is also a nice color. One thing is for sure is that I dont want a another black bag in my closet.



Hiya...I am also a tall skinny asian fella...I am 5'10 and around 65kg...medium is NOT possible. This coming from a guy who will try and rock any hot bag as long as it's hot. Large is the only way. Besides the strap is also way too short for you to carry as messenger across your body. It will and literally looked like a handbag.


----------



## fumi

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but where are PS1 bags manufactured? TIA!


----------



## StarBrite310

NYCavalier said:


> Soooo I bought the large black last year and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I recently got a Balenciaga bag as a gift, but I did not like the style. I returned it, and now have a gift card. I am either going to save it for a balenciaga down the road (theres no Bals I want right now) or buy another PS1.. I am leaning towards another PS1 because I don't need more Bals (I have more than ten! )
> 
> My SA has the following large PS1s: navy, purple and smoke (minus black, which I already have)
> 
> Soo... which color???



Has the hardware on your bag chipped at all??


----------



## oscarlilytc

NYCavalier said:


> you should wait until hgbagsonline.com has them in stock again! The mediums were like $1295!
> 
> *anitos* Thanks for your input! I just ordered the large smoke. I think it will be a great neutral! But I still realllllly want purple



I can see I'm too late, but I was going to suggest midnight.  I received my large midnight just before Christmas and have used it every day since.  It is the perfect shade of blue - not too light, not too dark.  It is a great neutral colour and it has matched everything I have worn since Christmas!!

It has been caught in the rain heaps!  I live in Brisbane Australia and we are having floods - and it dries perfectly.  I also love the smoke colour, but if you read back through this thread (especially the very early posts), I think you have to take more care of it because it is a bit more delicate as far as getting watermarks etc on it and also there were a couple of people way back who said that the smoke colour did oxidise to a slightly more brown colour with wear (though this could have changed with the newer bags).

Especially as I see the large PS1 as a more casual, everyday type bag that I do not have to baby!  I would still like a smoke PS1 later on, just because I do love the colour so much!!  In fact I can see them ending up a bit like Bal bags where everyone wants every colour!!


----------



## kenzo89

icycoldice said:


> I"m one of those tall skinny asian guys, so I dont want a huge xlarge bag to be wearing me instead of me wearing the bag. I'm considering the medium military but I wonder if I can fit my laptop and a4 sized documents into it. but midnight blue is also a nice color. One thing is for sure is that I dont want a another black bag in my closet.



Just to chime in. I have a Medium Smoke and unfortunately it does not fit my 13" Macbook or A4 documents in, whereas my Large accommodates them perfectly. I hope this helps!




NYCavalier said:


> Soooo I bought the large black last year and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I recently got a Balenciaga bag as a gift, but I did not like the style. I returned it, and now have a gift card. I am either going to save it for a balenciaga down the road (theres no Bals I want right now) or buy another PS1.. I am leaning towards another PS1 because I don't need more Bals (I have more than ten! )
> 
> My SA has the following large PS1s: navy, purple and smoke (minus black, which I already have)
> 
> Soo... which color???



Go for the Purple! I'm pretty certain Midnight and Smoke are available all year round but I'm not sure if Purple is? Ultimately it depends what you're comfortable with and what colours you wear most of to see if purple would fit in. 



StarBrite310 said:


> Has the hardware on your bag chipped at all??



Just to say, I've had my Large Black for about 3-4 months (I think?) and the hardware has chipped slightly however it's more that the glazing has come off a little so there's no silver peeking through. Not sure if that made any sense!


----------



## nielnielniel

fumi said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but where are PS1 bags manufactured? TIA!




Italy.

Btw...this is TDF


----------



## oscarlilytc

nielnielniel said:


> Italy.
> 
> Btw...this is TDF



It is gorgeous!

And look at these!!  It is like a cross between the PS1 and the Keepall!  Look - a shoulder strap and a cute little luggage tag (like Prada!).  Oh well, I'm glad I haven't bought a Keepall - I'm going to wait for one of these!!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

^^^What style are those?

Oh my, I think I've fallen in love with the brown one.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Capt_Longshanks said:


> ^^^What style are those?
> 
> Oh my, I think I've fallen in love with the brown one.



It is today's Purse Blog!  New pre-fall 2011!  Looks like its called a weekender.

http://www.purseblog.com/


----------



## kenzo89

oscarlilytc said:


> It is today's Purse Blog!  New pre-fall 2011!  Looks like its called a weekender.
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/



Is this not just the Large Keepall? There's now also an "XL" size known as the Weekender?


----------



## oscarlilytc

kenzo89 said:


> Is this not just the Large Keepall? There's now also an "XL" size known as the Weekender?



I'm was just going by what Megs wrote - that her and Amanda are now obsessed with the "weekender".

It is different to the Keepall, because of the shoulder strap and the luggage tag though, isn't it??

I don't know!!  I do know that I LOVE it though!!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

it could be a little big for daily use though....but has more details than the keepall


----------



## sharpie

It says on Proenza's facebook page that it's called the "PS1 Travel" and comes in Medium and Large.


----------



## demicouture

just thought i would share that all the KEEP ALL come with the shoulder strap (beginning from this season)


----------



## kenzo89

demicouture said:


> just thought i would share that all the KEEP ALL come with the shoulder strap (beginning from this season)



Sorry, are we discussing from SS11 or FW11?

ETA: Just because all the SS11 ones I've seen have no shoulder strap so just wanted to double check.


----------



## appleproject

Does anyone know where it is possible to get the raspberry in medium?


----------



## kenzo89

appleproject said:


> Does anyone know where it is possible to get the raspberry in medium?



Just seen you're from London, I'm assuming England. Have you called Joseph stores? They're your best shot as their stock is usually quite good and they sell it cheaper than everywhere else. The branches that stock PS are Fulham Road and New Bond Street. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## appleproject

kenzo89 said:


> Just seen you're from London, I'm assuming England. Have you called Joseph stores? They're your best shot as their stock is usually quite good and they sell it cheaper than everywhere else. The branches that stock PS are Fulham Road and New Bond Street.
> 
> I hope this helps!



No I hadnt thought of that, will give them a call.Thank you

Can I ask- are you happy with your PS1- do you feel it was a good purchase?


----------



## kenzo89

appleproject said:


> No I hadnt thought of that, will give them a call.Thank you
> 
> Can I ask- are you happy with your PS1- do you feel it was a good purchase?



You're welcome! I'm always here to encourage self indulgence, ha! I'm really pleased with my PS1, I actually bought another one since purchasing my Large Black however I definitely prefer the size of the Large. The Medium (for me) is too small and I personally don't think the PS1 looks good overstuffed which is what the Medium does because of how much I have to carry.

Hope this helps! Please do post photos of what you decide on.


----------



## demicouture

kenzo89 said:


> Sorry, are we discussing from SS11 or FW11?
> 
> ETA: Just because all the SS11 ones I've seen have no shoulder strap so just wanted to double check.




hi kenzo,
the SS11 were supposed to all come with shoulder/extra straps... havent seen them in shops yet though...?


----------



## appleproject

kenzo89 said:


> You're welcome! I'm always here to encourage self indulgence, ha! I'm really pleased with my PS1, I actually bought another one since purchasing my Large Black however I definitely prefer the size of the Large. The Medium (for me) is too small and I personally don't think the PS1 looks good overstuffed which is what the Medium does because of how much I have to carry.
> 
> Hope this helps! Please do post photos of what you decide on.



Thank you again, I will do


----------



## alouette

demicouture said:


> hi kenzo,
> the SS11 were supposed to all come with shoulder/extra straps... havent seen them in shops yet though...?



Strange.  My friend saw one and tried it on at Barney's.  She mentioned no shoulder strap and she would have told me had she seen one.

Wondering if it's for FW11..


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hello Everyone!  I was hoping that someone with a medium and a tape measure could help me please!!

I have a large PS1 which I love and am using it as an everyday bag.  Like Kenny said above, I like the slouchy look too and I like to be able to get everything in and out easily in the zippered compartments!

Anyway, for my second PS1, I was thinking about a medium as there are times when I do like to carry a smaller bag. (And I have to admit that the $500 price difference is not to be sneezed at either!!).   Mine is just used as a handbag, no laptops, or ipads or school books required!!  I know my stuff will fit into a medium no problems, but my only worry is the length of the zipper compartments as I do have quite a large wallet and agenda.  I have everything in my large set out just right and was hoping I could do the same with a medium.

Anyway, the the length of the zipper on the front compartment of my large is 26cm (10 inches) and the back zipper is 28cm (11 inches).

Could someone please be kind enough to measure these two zippers on their medium for me!  Thank you!!


----------



## StarBrite310

I finally got the bag today! Yaay I'm so excited 

Black Medium, although in photos I think it looks bigger. I picked the one that had, what I thought was, the thickest leather. I was able to choose between 4 of them and I noticed that some of the bags were thinner leather and one actually had some chipping on the little circles on the side. Sucks! Of course I did not pick that one. At least I was able to see what is bound to eventually happen with use.

Anyway, some pix are below. I love how dark black the leather is, especially compared to the black leather on Balenciaga which always looks greyish to me.


----------



## cindypalanca2

alouette said:


> Strange. My friend saw one and tried it on at Barney's. She mentioned no shoulder strap and she would have told me had she seen one.
> 
> Wondering if it's for FW11..


 

I am wondering the same too. I just had a friend buy me a large keepall this month in Barneys NY and it definitely has no strap. The picture she sent me also doesn;t show any hardware on the side where one can attach straps. 
Probably FW11...


----------



## chloegal

StarBrite- I love it! It looks great on you. Congrats!! You're gonna love it!


----------



## StarBrite310

chloegal said:


> StarBrite- I love it! It looks great on you. Congrats!! You're gonna love it!



Thank you! And also thank you for your opinions on the bag the other day. Quick question, does the handle stretch a bit with use? Mine was from the back untouched and the handle drop seems so short.


----------



## StarBrite310

I just put all my things into the bag so I can wear it out tomorrow! Have you all been putting your cell phone in the back pocket for easy access? I figured that was the best spot for it. There are so many compartments, I don't even know where to put everything lol!


----------



## putri duyung

I'm new to this bag. But I'm in love with rasberry. But I can't find it anywhere. is it coming back?


----------



## appleproject

Star Brite, thats gorgeous!


----------



## bisoumoi

*StarBrite* gorgeous bag! We are bag twins 

I hardly use my handles but my strap expanded. I have small hands so it is still not too cumbersome to squeeze through and carry the bag at the crook of my arm. I keep my cell in the front zip pocket, I like it there. The back zip pocket contains my music player which allows me to stuck my hand in to shuffle the music.


----------



## oscarlilytc

For those of you wanting raspberry, sien are showing a medium in what they call medium-red (but it looks like rasperry to me!).  They have a great range of colours, but unfortunately because they charge in euros, that rules me out here in Australia, because the exchange rate is horrifying!!


----------



## putri duyung

thanks for the info. but could you tell me what is sien? or maybe the link? i'm sorry i'm just not familar with that...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Here's the sien link http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/6-bags-shoes/


----------



## NYCavalier

Elliespurse said:


> ^Here's the sien link http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/6-bags-shoes/



Has anyone bought from this shop? I am tempted! But I hate customs charges..........


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes at least two or three here have bought from sien.. it's in this thread but the search is down right now..


----------



## icycoldice

Elliespurse said:


> *icycoldice* - Both military and midnight are really nice colors, and I first thought a4 papers would be tight in a medium but several medium owners said a4 fit, there are some posts in this thread. G/L



Thanks so much for assuring me that a4 will fit in the medium


----------



## icycoldice

kenzo89 said:


> Just to chime in. I have a Medium Smoke and unfortunately it does not fit my 13" Macbook or A4 documents in, whereas my Large accommodates them perfectly. I hope this helps!



So Im assuming that the 13" MacBook and 13" MacBook Pro are the same size, thus meaning that I have to buy a large PS1?


----------



## StarBrite310

Used my bag today and I loved it! However, I am so scared to open and close the clasp in fear of it chipping  but I will get over that I'm sure. 

Great bag so far!


----------



## kikko

Hello there, I am planning to buy a medium sized PS1 bag. What is a good color for a guy?  im thinking of All Black, Or a Brown one?   I know, I know medium might seem small for a guy, but it's just a city bag for me, I'm NOT planning to put my computer or gadgets in it. That's all. Thanks!


----------



## bisoumoi

I'm over the chipping-phobia. I realised, I don't get to enjoy the bag as much if I care so much about chipping hardware so after a couple of weeks, I decided, heck I'm going to use the bag how I want to use it. I have had it for almost a year, the chipping is minimal. I don't have any "peelings" on the hardware and scratches are minimal. My only bane is the loosened clasp which makes the flap pops out some times while I carry the bag with the top handle. On top of that, the leather of my bag and strap stretched and the bag doesn't keep the neat, schoolbag shape now. I like how the bag looks now, very worn in, well loved.


----------



## kikko

can you guys tell me what size is this?  the measurements? http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2009/leighton-meester-lovin-proenza-schouler/


----------



## Elliespurse

^I would say it's the medium.. looks great.


----------



## iluvmybags

kikko said:


> can you guys tell me what size is this?  the measurements? http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2009/leighton-meester-lovin-proenza-schouler/





Elliespurse said:


> ^I would say it's the medium.. looks great.


Oooo, more importantly, what color is that?  Is that Smoke?
it looks pretty grey -- the kind of grey I usually go nuts over!!


----------



## oscarlilytc

oscarlilytc said:


> Hello Everyone!  I was hoping that someone with a medium and a tape measure could help me please!!
> 
> I have a large PS1 which I love and am using it as an everyday bag.  Like Kenny said above, I like the slouchy look too and I like to be able to get everything in and out easily in the zippered compartments!
> 
> Anyway, for my second PS1, I was thinking about a medium as there are times when I do like to carry a smaller bag. (And I have to admit that the $500 price difference is not to be sneezed at either!!).   Mine is just used as a handbag, no laptops, or ipads or school books required!!  I know my stuff will fit into a medium no problems, but my only worry is the length of the zipper compartments as I do have quite a large wallet and agenda.  I have everything in my large set out just right and was hoping I could do the same with a medium.
> 
> Anyway, the the length of the zipper on the front compartment of my large is 26cm (10 inches) and the back zipper is 28cm (11 inches).
> 
> Could someone please be kind enough to measure these two zippers on their medium for me!  Thank you!!



Please, please, please could someone measure the zips on their medium for me?

Thank you!!


----------



## RACHEY07

Hi everyone! I just ordered my first PS1 bag....an extra large in midnight. I got a great deal on EBay and I can't wait for it to get here!

I have to carry me laptop with my to work (13 in. macbook pro) and I also have my other stuff....large wallet, 3 balenciaga coin purses, small journal, phone, keys, and i usually end up having to stuff a hat and scarf in my bag because i'm in Boston and its very cold. 

So, I'm hoping I made the right choice on size...but I really don't want it to be too big for an everyday work bag. What do you all think? I'm 5'7" btw...


----------



## sharpie

Just measured my medium. The outside zip is about 23.5 cm and the 2 inside zips are 21.5 cm and 17.5 cm.


----------



## kenzo89

oscarlilytc said:


> For those of you wanting raspberry, sien are showing a medium in what they call medium-red (but it looks like rasperry to me!).  They have a great range of colours, but unfortunately because they charge in euros, that rules me out here in Australia, because the exchange rate is horrifying!!



I think that is actually red and not raspberry. The bag pictured (I think) is here: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=192881807389504&set=a.180812548596430.44598.158054867538865


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats Rachey, can't wait to see your reveal pictures!!! I am also a fan of your blog 




RACHEY07 said:


> Hi everyone! I just ordered my first PS1 bag....an extra large in midnight. I got a great deal on EBay and I can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> I have to carry me laptop with my to work (13 in. macbook pro) and I also have my other stuff....large wallet, 3 balenciaga coin purses, small journal, phone, keys, and i usually end up having to stuff a hat and scarf in my bag because i'm in Boston and its very cold.
> 
> So, I'm hoping I made the right choice on size...but I really don't want it to be too big for an everyday work bag. What do you all think? I'm 5'7" btw...


----------



## Elliespurse

RACHEY07 said:


> Hi everyone! I just ordered my first PS1 bag....an extra large in midnight. I got a great deal on EBay and I can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> I have to carry me laptop with my to work (13 in. macbook pro) and I also have my other stuff....large wallet, 3 balenciaga coin purses, small journal, phone, keys, and i usually end up having to stuff a hat and scarf in my bag because i'm in Boston and its very cold.
> 
> So, I'm hoping I made the right choice on size...but I really don't want it to be too big for an everyday work bag. What do you all think? I'm 5'7" btw...



I think the XL will be great for what you're carrying.. it's actually similar in size to the oversized Alexa. Congrats to your first PS1!


----------



## iluvmybags

kenzo89 said:


> I think that is actually red and not raspberry. The bag pictured (I think) is here: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=192881807389504&set=a.180812548596430.44598.158054867538865



I thought red and raspberry were the same color?
there's a pic somewhere within this thread of a bag that was referred to as "Raspberry" but the owner said that the color was actually called "Red" -- could it just be different interpretations of the same color?

ETA:  here are a few pics of "Raspberry"
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ere-reference-only-633763-2.html#post16904366


----------



## StarBrite310

bisoumoi said:


> I'm over the chipping-phobia. I realised, I don't get to enjoy the bag as much if I care so much about chipping hardware so after a couple of weeks, I decided, heck I'm going to use the bag how I want to use it. I have had it for almost a year, the chipping is minimal. I don't have any "peelings" on the hardware and scratches are minimal. My only bane is the loosened clasp which makes the flap pops out some times while I carry the bag with the top handle. On top of that, the leather of my bag and strap stretched and the bag doesn't keep the neat, schoolbag shape now. I like how the bag looks now, very worn in, well loved.



Yeah I think I am just gonna enjoy my bag and try not to worry about the chipping. If it happens, it happens. I have to remind myself that it is just a bag afterall. Plus I guess that's the "look", kinda vintagy. You said your chipping is minimal after a year? Where has it chipped exactly? 

I'm excited for my bag to become more worn in as time passes. Right now of course it's still a perfect square type shape as I've only used it one day, but like my other love, Balenciaga, it should only get better with wear


----------



## oscarlilytc

sharpie said:


> Just measured my medium. The outside zip is about 23.5 cm and the 2 inside zips are 21.5 cm and 17.5 cm.



Thank you so much for that!


----------



## oscarlilytc

iluvmybags said:


> I thought red and raspberry were the same color?
> there's a pic somewhere within this thread of a bag that was referred to as "Raspberry" but the owner said that the color was actually called "Red" -- could it just be different interpretations of the same color?
> 
> ETA:  here are a few pics of "Raspberry"
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ere-reference-only-633763-2.html#post16904366



Yes, I thought the same.  Sien call it medium-red, the same as that PS Facebook link.  I know that net-a-porter called it rasperry, but I have just been looking at various pictures and it seems to me that all the sites that call it rasperry link their photos back to net-a-porter.  It looks like the same colour to me, but I could be wrong.  (It has happened before!!).  PS have brought out lots of similar but different greens, now they might start with reds!!


----------



## NYCavalier

My large smoke just arrived! LOVE IT! Soooooo glad my large black has a sister!


----------



## iluvmybags

kikko said:


> can you guys tell me what size is this? the measurements? http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2009/leighton-meester-lovin-proenza-schouler/


 


iluvmybags said:


> Oooo, more importantly, what color is that? Is that Smoke?
> it looks pretty grey -- the kind of grey I usually go nuts over!!


 

anyone ID the color of the bag in those pics?
is it Smoke?  Anyone?


----------



## RACHEY07

kiwishopper said:


> Congrats Rachey, can't wait to see your reveal pictures!!! I am also a fan of your blog



Thanks Kiwi!! I'm glad you like my blog 
Wow...i just realized that it has been so long since I've done a reveal here. Now I can't wait either!



Elliespurse said:


> I think the XL will be great for what you're carrying.. it's actually similar in size to the oversized Alexa. Congrats to your first PS1!



Thanks Ellies! I saw your pic with the xl PS1 and it looked great on you! Not too big IMO. Actually, your picture is pretty much the only one I had to help me in my purchase. There's really not a lot of modeling shots on here of the XL...just the mannequin ones from Netaporter and thats about it.


----------



## oscarlilytc

iluvmybags said:


> anyone ID the color of the bag in those pics?
> is it Smoke?  Anyone?



No, not smoke!  I think you missed the boat with this one.  Wasn't this light grey one of the early colours?  That post with Leighton is from 2 years ago.

And this from 2008:
http://jakandjil.com/blog/?p=514


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Have there been any PS1s with silver HW yet??


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think only the exotic croc PS1 has shiny silver HW so far.. and the new Keep All has gun metal HW..


----------



## kenzo89

Oh nooo guys... I just did something really bad.... I just bought a Mochilla Medium PS1 on Net-a-Porter for just under 50% off. 

...Don't worry, I'll be posting pics as soon as it arrives ! That's my third PS1 now. I am DEFINITELY not purchasing anymore ...until the Keepall perhaps. Proenza Schouler will be the end of me!


----------



## appleproject

kenzo89 said:


> Oh nooo guys... I just did something really bad.... I just bought a Mochilla Medium PS1 on Net-a-Porter for just under 50% off.
> 
> ...Don't worry, I'll be posting pics as soon as it arrives ! That's my third PS1 now. I am DEFINITELY not purchasing anymore ...until the Keepall perhaps. Proenza Schouler will be the end of me!


 
I take it you reallly really like them?


----------



## pradapiggy

Hey all! 
I'm planning on getting my two HG bags this summer when I go to Europe (the price difference really pays off when you live in Canada ).
One of them is the Bal city in black, and the second is of course the PS1 in black. I narrowed down what size I want in the PS1 after reading about 40 pages of this thread... a medium!

Any ideas on where I can find the European retailers and prices?


----------



## bisoumoi

I was looking at the bag on NAP, Kenny. And it suddenly went out of stock! Good for you!


----------



## stbartschic

Hi All, I haven't been able to read through the whole thread but I have been debating between a large mulberry Alexa, a large proenza schouler or xl. Does anyone have the mulberry and the proenza? Just wondering which one to get?? Any suggestions or comments wOuld be welcomed!! Really need help deciding!


----------



## nielnielniel

The ONLY issue I have with both bags (when it comes to large/oversized) is that it kinda slouch slightly. I guess it's a personal thing as I like very structured bags and don't like wrinkles and such.

My ONLY problem with PS1 is that the tension point for the bag is at the clasp, when you carry it on the crook of your, that area is tight and all the leather pulls....I am just afraid it will give way one day. Other than that, it has TONS of compartment, the lining is luxurious. This one looks unisex. The strap is too short for me.

Alexa, at least the weight is more distributed as there's the postman lock and the two magnetic clasp. However the leather is not very good, the lining is crap and not much compartment. This is more girly of the two.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Just in case not everyone looks in the Authenticate This Thread where Elliespurse kindly gives her time to authenticate PS bags, I would just like to put a bit of warning up.  There is a website called Le Goodie Closet that sell fake bags including quite a few PS1 bags.  They also put them on ebay from time to time under different id names.  Please make sure that if you want to buy a PS1 from a reseller (unless of course it is one of legitimate named on the Proenza Schouler website), please put it in the Authenticate This Thread.  

As these bags are so popular now, there are lots of fakes popping up on Ebay at horrifying prices.  Please don't let yourself fall for a fake.

And it is not just Ebay.  I just did a google images search on "proenza ps1 khaki" and at least 90% of the links go to replica websites.  Please be careful!!


----------



## bisoumoi

^ Gosh! I don't even want to count how many bags that person managed to sell.


----------



## appleproject

Thanks for the update oscarlily.

I have also been debating the merits of Alexa v's PS1 but in the regular size but have been finding it hard to get reviews from people who have had the PS 1 for quite a while as to hOw it holds up. The Mulberry subforum has a lot of good info on the Alexa but without the PS1 info, it's harder to compare. 
I prefer more structured bags myself, so I'm worried about how much of it's shape the PS 
 loses with longterm use especially as it sounds like it's very roomy even in the medium. In addition £1000 + is a pretty substantial amount of money so I would like to consider this a bit of an investment- a bag I'd use in the longterm. I'd appreciate any feedback from longterm users of either bag, particularly the PS1.


----------



## Elliespurse

*appleproject*, the black, midnight and some of the darker colors looks more or less the same, smoke and some lighter colors sometimes change with time and gets a patina which I like. The leather holds up great and mine still looks like new. You could also ask this TPFer, she had her Midnight PS1 for years.


----------



## kenzo89

pradapiggy said:


> Hey all!
> I'm planning on getting my two HG bags this summer when I go to Europe (the price difference really pays off when you live in Canada ).
> One of them is the Bal city in black, and the second is of course the PS1 in black. I narrowed down what size I want in the PS1 after reading about 40 pages of this thread... a medium!
> 
> Any ideas on where I can find the European retailers and prices?



Stockists are online via. Proenzaschouler.com however you'll find majority of the stockists do not display their PS collection online. You can look at netaporter, Colette and the Corner to give you some ideas though.



bisoumoi said:


> I was looking at the bag on NAP, Kenny. And it suddenly went out of stock! Good for you!



Thank youuu!



stbartschic said:


> Hi All, I haven't been able to read through the whole thread but I have been debating between a large mulberry Alexa, a large proenza schouler or xl. Does anyone have the mulberry and the proenza? Just wondering which one to get?? Any suggestions or comments wOuld be welcomed!! Really need help deciding!



I have both bags, well had the oversized Alexa but the strap snapped and I refused to have it repaired after only 3 weeks of ownership (and rotation of bags) so I requested a refund. 

I still have a Regular Alexa as I bought both sizes. Anyway it really depends what you're after, for me the (oversized) Alexa is marginally lighter but the strap is quite thin for the size of the bag making it unstable but I suppose if you carry it by the handle then it's not a huge issue. The PS1 is more understated whereas let's be honest, everyone knows what an Alexa looks like given its postman lock and signature magnetic clasps on the front. The leather on my PS1 is much softer but I would think the leather is more fragile on my PS1 and requires more care, so if you're after an everyday throw around kinda bag then perhaps the Alexa may be better suited.

I use my PS1 a lot more (it is black though, compared to my Butter Alexa) so this could be factored in. My only hesitations with the PS1 is that it gets heavy after a while, I'm not sure if that's because I generally carry more than the average person or not but regardless, I also think the PS1 looks better as a messenger bag compared to the Alexa. 

What colour Alexa or PS1 will you be choosing? You should factor in things like water spots and colour transfer? What bag will look better with wear? For me, the PS1 wins hands down. 

NB. I'm not sure if the strap issue has been fixed, I bought the Alexa when they first came out and was available in Ink, Butter and Oak. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jennytalula

So does anyone own the Pouch/cross-body version? I wonder how much it holds. I really really want a PS1, and since I think the medium is too big for me, this might be just right (even though I dislike the price).


----------



## lulu3955

kenzo89 said:


> Oh nooo guys... I just did something really bad.... I just bought a Mochilla Medium PS1 on Net-a-Porter for just under 50% off.
> 
> ...Don't worry, I'll be posting pics as soon as it arrives ! That's my third PS1 now. I am DEFINITELY not purchasing anymore ...until the Keepall perhaps. Proenza Schouler will be the end of me!



50% off! OMG you luck gal! That was one on my hit list. I wish I would have known they were on sale. Congrats on your score!


----------



## iluvmybags

jennytalula said:


> So does anyone own the Pouch/cross-body version? I wonder how much it holds. I really really want a PS1, and since I think the medium is too big for me, this might be just right (even though I dislike the price).


Hey jen -- I haven't seen the Pouch, so I can't comment on its size, but have you seen the Medium in person yet?  I was actually surprised at how small it was the first time I saw it -- I always imagined this big bag, but it's not all that big.  Of course, it can hold a lot and it's plenty big for what I need, but I'd say it's not much larger than an Alexander Wang Rocco (which I know you have (had?)) -- in fact, it may actually be smaller, since it's not as wide/deep & carries much closer to the body.  How does that size work for you?


----------



## jennytalula

Hey JJ, thanks for helping out! 
I do still have Rocco and enjoy it, however, I need a crossbody bag that is not as big. I wanted the MBMJ Rocky bag, but it's not available here and I'm not sure I like the color-combos. I've been admiring the PS1 Medium since forever, but what I saw from modeling pics, it seems larger also, it's not a crossbody, which is a must for me. If money wasn't an issue for me, I'd get both in lots of colors I guess it's such a pretty bag. But I have to save up lots for just one high-end bag a year, so this decision must be made carefully.


----------



## appleproject

iluvmybags said:


> Hey jen -- I haven't seen the Pouch, so I can't comment on its size, but have you seen the Medium in person yet?  I was actually surprised at how small it was the first time I saw it -- I always imagined this big bag, but it's not all that big.  Of course, it can hold a lot and it's plenty big for what I need, but I'd say it's not much larger than an Alexander Wang Rocco (which I know you have (had?)) -- in fact, it may actually be smaller, since it's not as wide/deep & carries much closer to the body.  How does that size work for you?



I have also been worried the medium is too big- do you know Mulberry bags at all? They're my only point of reference


----------



## appleproject

Elliespurse said:


> *appleproject*, the black, midnight and some of the darker colors looks more or less the same, smoke and some lighter colors sometimes change with time and gets a patina which I like. The leather holds up great and mine still looks like new. You could also ask this TPFer, she had her Midnight PS1 for years.



Thanks very much for that Elliespurse, that's very helpful.


----------



## iluvmybags

jennytalula said:


> Hey JJ, thanks for helping out!
> I do still have Rocco and enjoy it, however, I need a crossbody bag that is not as big. I wanted the MBMJ Rocky bag, but it's not available here and I'm not sure I like the color-combos. I've been admiring the PS1 Medium since forever, but what I saw from modeling pics, it seems larger also, it's not a crossbody, which is a must for me. If money wasn't an issue for me, I'd get both in lots of colors I guess it's such a pretty bag. But I have to save up lots for just one high-end bag a year, so this decision must be made carefully.



I've seen a few girls attempt to carry theirs cross-body, but that would never work for me, so if that's a must then the Medium probably wouldn't work.  It's such a great bag tho -- I'm actually surprised at how much I've ended up loving it.  I haven't put mine away since I got it and that says a lot (my MJ bags are sitting in the dusters, fast asleep!!)  I think one of the reasons I love it so much is because it's smaller and so easy to carry, but there's still plenty of room for all of my "junk" 



appleproject said:


> I have also been worried the medium is too big- do you know Mulberry bags at all? They're my only point of reference



I'm familiar with the Alexa but can't say that I've seen one in person -- I do think that there are some comparison pics of the PS1 and Alexa bag tho.  If you do a search, you should find some -- I know for sure that grace7 posted a few comparison pics when she was trying to decide between the two (she ended up with not one, but TWO PS1s!!)

ETA:  here ya go -- comparison pics of the two (more pics at the link)
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/so-sorry-marc-i-cheated-today-264517-191.html#post16438028


----------



## appleproject

Really?, lucky girl thanks Iluvmybags, I'll do a search.  I like the fact it carries so much, I think I now need to see one in real life and feel the leather.  Is it particularly vulnerable to rain?


----------



## iluvmybags

appleproject said:


> Really?, lucky girl thanks Iluvmybags, I'll do a search.  I like the fact it carries so much, I think I now need to see one in real life and feel the leather.  Is it particularly vulnerable to rain?


I added a pic to my post at the same time you posted -- ^^ -- as well as a link to more pics

my PS1 is a work horse -- it's been carried in snow and rain and it still looks as good as it did the day I received it and I never treated it or sprayed it with anything.  the color may have warmed ever so slightly, but it's not very noticeable.  I am very impressed and pleased with the quality of my PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

Barneys has the Pouch and large Keep All available in Midnight color!


----------



## appleproject

iluvmybags said:


> I added a pic to my post at the same time you posted -- ^^ -- as well as a link to more pics
> 
> my PS1 is a work horse -- it's been carried in snow and rain and it still looks as good as it did the day I received it and I never treated it or sprayed it with anything.  the color may have warmed ever so slightly, but it's not very noticeable.  I am very impressed and pleased with the quality of my PS1



Those pics are terrific thanks very much and the feedback is really helpful.  If it's the same size as the regular Alexa then the medium isn't as big as I thought- it's a good size.  Do you find yours has stretched a lot?


----------



## jennytalula

Elliespurse said:


> Barneys has the Pouch and large Keep All available in Midnight color!




That's the bag I want! I love love love the color. So pretty!


----------



## stbartschic

iluvmybags said:


> I added a pic to my post at the same time you posted -- ^^ -- as well as a link to more pics
> 
> my PS1 is a work horse -- it's been carried in snow and rain and it still looks as good as it did the day I received it and I never treated it or sprayed it with anything.  the color may have warmed ever so slightly, but it's not very noticeable.  I am very impressed and pleased with the quality of my PS1



Iluvmybags - thanks fOr all your comments. It helps. I had the medium but sold it because I couldnt wear it as a crossbody. Now I'm looking at a large PS1 or possibly the keepall. What color is your PS1 that it hasn't stained? I had the caramel and was hesitant to use it much because I felt it would stain!


----------



## cindypalanca2

Elliespurse said:


> Barneys has the Pouch and large Keep All available in Midnight color!


 

Hi guys! This is turning out to be a very active thread. I check in everyday and find new posts. Goes to show how lust-worthy PS1s have become.
I, for one, have just received my Large Keepall in midnight and I have to say it is divine!! 
The leather is so nice and soft and I'm just loving the new leather smell. The color is so beautiful - it's a nice shade of blue that's not so dark as navy, much like a Bal canard. As for the size, I'm a guy and the Large Keepall is just the right size. I thought that I would be bothered by the long handle drop but I find it just right.
I'm now saving up for a Large or Extra-Large PS1 in military - another color that I am so lusting for.


----------



## fumi

Anyone have experience with any of the PS1 bags in SUEDE??
I like the medium PS1 in rose suede (featured on the purseblog) but don't want to buy such a costly bag if it will be a hassle to maintain. TIA!


----------



## stbartschic

cindypalanca2 said:


> Hi guys! This is turning out to be a very active thread. I check in everyday and find new posts. Goes to show how lust-worthy PS1s have become.
> I, for one, have just received my Large Keepall in midnight and I have to say it is divine!!
> The leather is so nice and soft and I'm just loving the new leather smell. The color is so beautiful - it's a nice shade of blue that's not so dark as navy, much like a Bal canard. As for the size, I'm a guy and the Large Keepall is just the right size. I thought that I would be bothered by the long handle drop but I find it just right.
> I'm now saving up for a Large or Extra-Large PS1 in military - another color that I am so lusting for.



do you have a pic of you carrying the large keepall? would love to see as i'm trying to decide between the large keepall and the large PS1. i definitely want a bag that can also double as a baby bag  so a nice tote or a large messenger would be great!


----------



## bisoumoi

Mod pics of the keepall PLEASE!!!


----------



## bisoumoi

kenzo89 said:


> I use my PS1 a lot more (it is black though, compared to my Butter Alexa) so this could be factored in. My only hesitations with the PS1 is that it gets heavy after a while, I'm not sure if that's because I generally carry more than the average person or not but regardless, I also think the PS1 looks better as a messenger bag compared to the Alexa.



My PS1 gets heavy too. It is not a super light bag in comparison with, say, Bal RH City. The hardware doesn't weigh much heavier than other normal bag but the leather of mine is thick and chewy, which is where all the weight comes from.


----------



## oscarlilytc

cindypalanca2 said:


> Hi guys! This is turning out to be a very active thread. I check in everyday and find new posts. Goes to show how lust-worthy PS1s have become.
> I, for one, have just received my Large Keepall in midnight and I have to say it is divine!!
> The leather is so nice and soft and I'm just loving the new leather smell. The color is so beautiful - it's a nice shade of blue that's not so dark as navy, much like a Bal canard. As for the size, I'm a guy and the Large Keepall is just the right size. I thought that I would be bothered by the long handle drop but I find it just right.
> I'm now saving up for a Large or Extra-Large PS1 in military - another color that I am so lusting for.



Oh yes - pictures of yours please!!

I have been dying to see how this looks.  It is always so hard to tell from the stock photos!


----------



## QuelleFromage

hi all, so happy to see this bag is so loved. I'm a newbie but couldn't find an answer to this q: will a 15" laptop fit in the large or do I need an XL? TIA!! quelle


----------



## ccchar

Falling in love with the PS1 - going to NY in 6 weeks. Can't decide if I should opt for a Medium or a Large! Sigh....decisions, decisions....


----------



## Nicola_Six

fumi said:


> Anyone have experience with any of the PS1 bags in SUEDE??
> I like the medium PS1 in rose suede (featured on the purseblog) but don't want to buy such a costly bag if it will be a hassle to maintain. TIA!



I would love to know the answer to this too! I've been eyeing the rose suede medium PS1 too, but I'm wondering about its maintenance, colour transfer, and colour fade.


----------



## jennytalula

I think any bag in light suede is hard to maintain clean. That's just the nature of the material


----------



## kenzo89

appleproject said:


> Those pics are terrific thanks very much and the feedback is really helpful.  If it's the same size as the regular Alexa then the medium isn't as big as I thought- it's a good size.  Do you find yours has stretched a lot?



Just to say, I think the Alexa pictured alongside the Saddle PS1 is actually the Oversized. The Regular Alexa imo is a bit smaller than the Medium. Sorry, I've got both bags but they're back home and not at University with me so I'm using my recollection. Just to give you an idea, here are modeling pics that I have lying around of my Medium PS1 and Regular Alexa.

The difference with the Alexa is that it's depth is wider so you're able to fit more items that way (imo).













QuelleFromage said:


> hi all, so happy to see this bag is so loved. I'm a newbie but couldn't find an answer to this q: will a 15" laptop fit in the large or do I need an XL? TIA!! quelle



I don't think it'd fit in a large. My 13" just about fits if I don't put the case on it. If I have the case on, it won't fit and I'd presume the case would give it an extra inch or two.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Nicola_Six said:


> I would love to know the answer to this too! I've been eyeing the rose suede medium PS1 too, but I'm wondering about its maintenance, colour transfer, and colour fade.



As already mentioned any light suede bag will be very high maintenance, that's just the way it is. 



QuelleFromage said:


> hi all, so happy to see this bag is so loved. I'm a newbie but couldn't find an answer to this q: will a 15" laptop fit in the large or do I need an XL? TIA!! quelle



No, it won't. My 13'' MacBook Pro fits into large with a sleeve on it. But it wouldn't be able to be any bigger than 13''.


----------



## iluvmybags

kenzo89 said:


> *Just to say, I think the Alexa pictured alongside the Saddle PS1 is actually the Oversized. The Regular Alexa imo is a bit smaller than the Medium.* Sorry, I've got both bags but they're back home and not at University with me so I'm using my recollection. Just to give you an idea, here are modeling pics that I have lying around of my Medium PS1 and Regular Alexa.
> 
> The difference with the Alexa is that it's depth is wider so you're able to fit more items that way (imo).
> 
> 
> don't think it'd fit in a large. My 13" just about fits if I don't put the case on it. If I have the case on, it won't fit and I'd presume the case would give it an extra inch or two.




according to the OP, both the Alexa and PS1 were medium sized (http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/so-sorry-marc-i-cheated-today-264517-192.html#post16438270)


----------



## Nicola_Six

*jennytalula* and *caroulemapoulen* - thank you for your replies. I suspect my brain knew the answer already, but my heart wasn't willing to accept it. 

So it's no to the rose suede...which is actually good, seeing that I am currently low in funds! I'll wait for a suede PS1 in a colour that I love. Maybe next season!


----------



## StarBrite310

So I've been using my medium now for days and I love it! I was in Vegas over the weekend and I used it the entire trip. It was perfect!

My mother is actually going to be getting the Keep All in the small size. Anyone have that bag yet? I tried it on at Barney's and I was shocked at how light it was on the shoulder, especially for the size. I really wish that it came in a smaller size though so that it could be more acceptable of wearing it from day to night. 

The PS1 medium is definitely perfect for that. I was able to dress it up and dress it down


----------



## appleproject

Kenzo, the pics are great, thanks v much and thanks for that Starbrite, that's good to hear.


----------



## jackieusc

We need pics of the Keep Alls!!!!!  I am dying to get the navy blue one at Barneys because it looks gorgeous but large or small?!?!?

Please post details pics of this bag if you have it?

side note- my large saddle ps1 is in storage while I use my gucci but after going through this thread I am taking her out!


----------



## golden's mom

So, I've ordered and waiting for an extra strap for my medium midnight.  The factory is making a strap for cross body that is the size of the strap on the pouch.  Can't wait.


----------



## jackieusc

^^I just asked them about a xbody strap for my saddle bag!  Hoping they can help me out too!


----------



## nielnielniel

funny enough, you can request for an extra strap...which I thought is not very common. My reseller always request for one for all her PS1 bags.


----------



## bisoumoi

^ Can we? I'd love to have an extra strap. Do we write to the customer service?


----------



## Bizaar

^^I'd love to know about the extra strap too! 

I am awaiting delivery of a black medium from net-a-porter - should I have asked for it when I ordered?


----------



## Mediana

golden's mom said:


> So, I've ordered and waiting for an extra strap for my medium midnight.  The factory is making a strap for cross body that is the size of the strap on the pouch.  Can't wait.



Where did you order the extra strap?


----------



## golden's mom

Use the contact email on the website.


----------



## Mediana

golden's mom said:


> Use the contact email on the website.



So you don't need to go thru your reseller? You can just order it online? I want to buy a bag from Europe, but I'm not gonna buy it unless I'm sure I can get hold of a longer strap.


----------



## golden's mom

I bought the bag from Barney's.  Before I removed the tag, I made certain that I could order the really LONG strap that goes on the new pouch bag.


----------



## Bizaar

thanks golden's mom!

how much is the long strap?


----------



## iBag

how much is the difference between pouch and medium straps length?


----------



## jackieusc

OK, just got the best customer service from Proenza Schouler.  I am ordering an extra long strap for my large saddle ps1, it will be $150

So excited!  Next up a Carry All , if I can get some good pictures of it , mod shots and interiors.


----------



## iluvmybags

I agree that PS has great customer service and it's fantastic that they'll provide a longer strap upon request, but $150 for a shoulder strap?  That seems like a lot of $$ -- their wallet only costs $160!  How long/wide is the strap?  Does it have a shoulder pad or is it just like the shorter strap that already comes with the bag?


----------



## jackieusc

that wallet is really just a pouch. I use it to hold my sunglasses.  
HOWEVER, it is some of the best leather and craftsmanship I have ever seen in handbags.

The $150 is worth it to me because I am a plus size girl and the regular strap is not long enough to fall on my hip where it should.


----------



## Mediana

I'm thinking of getting a pouch but I would really like to see pictures of people wearing it cross body. I'm sure some have been posted but I can't find them. Can someone direct me?


----------



## Elliespurse

****** has a lot of PS1's for preorder right now, Large, Medium, XL, small Keep All, Pouchette and the Pouch


----------



## golden's mom

It's worth the money to me.  I'm quite tall...and I love to have a bag cross body.  It need to hit at my hip, and the pouch does.  Mediana...I don't know of any pictures...but email KZ, they have the bag, and could get someone to take a picture modeling the bag.  I'm 5'8", and it hit on my hip (without the knot).


----------



## RACHEY07

Elliespurse said:


> ****** has a lot of PS1's for preorder right now, Large, Medium, XL, small Keep All, Pouchette and the Pouch



really? are you sure? Just before I ordered mine, I e-mailed Erica and asked if she would be getting any XLs in and she wrote back and said "just the medium and large."


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the XL in black & smoke.. it could be that the XL was not included until her order was finalized..


----------



## RACHEY07

^^oh weird! I e-mailed her to ask less than 2 weeks ago. Darn...I would have liked to purchase it from her if I knew. Do you know what price she's selling them for?

Oh well....I'm still waiting for mine. It's taking forever to get here from Australia!!


----------



## Mediana

golden's mom said:


> It's worth the money to me.  I'm quite tall...and I love to have a bag cross body.  It need to hit at my hip, and the pouch does.  Mediana...I don't know of any pictures...but email KZ, they have the bag, and could get someone to take a picture modeling the bag.  I'm 5'8", and it hit on my hip (without the knot).



I tried the bag on today (pouch) and the strap is to small for me. It does hit the hip but not the right way. I would have wanted it to be a little bit longer. I'm not petite so perhaps that's it.


----------



## mintpearl

golden's mom said:


> It's worth the money to me.  I'm quite tall...and I love to have a bag cross body.  It need to hit at my hip, and the pouch does.  Mediana...I don't know of any pictures...but email KZ, they have the bag, and could get someone to take a picture modeling the bag.  I'm 5'8", and it hit on my hip (without the knot).



That's great that you were able to order the longer strap! I have a medium PS1 and I was a bit disappointed when I first saw how short the strap was.  If I hadn't just purchased the black PS1 pouch with the longer crossbody strap which I can interchange with the medium PS1's strap, I would not have hesitated to buy the longer strap as well.  I do wish I had known about this beforehand though when I first bought the medium PS1. The width is the same on both straps.  The large PS1 though has a wider strap than the medium and the pouch.  I don't regret the purchase of the pouch though bec. I love it on its own right... but it was extra nice to know I could interchange the straps since all my PS1s are black!


----------



## Elliespurse

RACHEY07 said:


> ^^oh weird! I e-mailed her to ask less than 2 weeks ago. Darn...I would have liked to purchase it from her if I knew. Do you know what price she's selling them for?
> 
> Oh well....I'm still waiting for mine. It's taking forever to get here from Australia!!



Aww.. the xl is $2,095.00 and they are up on the website now ******..


----------



## Shady Lane

I spent all last night and this morning flipping through pages and pages of this thread! I'm now convinced I need a PS1, but I was hoping you guys could help me pick a color...

I'm going for a large, since I want to be able to carry my netbook and a few books (just paperbacks and such) in it for school. Am I right in thinking that most of the gorgeous colors (like that yellow, omggg) aren't available in large? So I'm trying to decide mostly between black, smoke, and midnight.

I've never had a black bag, because i always thought they were kind of boring...but I really like the black PS1. The black hardware really works for me. But I'm still worried it might be too plain for me...but maybe the black adds to the kind of edgy, androgynous look I'm going for? 

If smoke were straight gray, it'd be a done deal, but I think there might be too much brown in it for me. Some of the pictures I've seen (like Barney's) make it look a little too taupe-y and dated to me. Thoughts? I've looked through a lot of your pictures, but I'm wondering where you guys would put it on the gray/brown spectrum.

Midnight is great--I wear a ton of navy--but I'm just not sure it's right for me for this bag, so I think this is only the route I'm going to take if I rule out black and smoke (and if there aren't any bright colors available that I like--if bright colors are an option??). I like it, but I already have a blue bag or too, so it's not my first choice.

TIA--I've gone crazy looking at pictures of all of your gorgeous bags!


----------



## iluvmybags

Shady -- I notice you didn't include Saddle among your color choices.  Do you not like this color?  I think the Saddle Ps1 is gorgeous.  To be honest, based on what you said about the Black (not your usual choice), Smoke (too taupe-y, not enough grey) and Midnight (already have many blue bags), Saddle might be an excellent color choice (and I'm 99% positive the Large comes in Saddle) -- there's also Military, which was my choice of color (altho I ended up with Khaki, which is just a little lighter than Military w/fewer brown undertones)  Saddle would be an excellent neutral that you could carry with a lot, and Military is dark enough that I think you could also get a lot of use from it

If those aren't choices tho, and you definitely want one of the three colors you mentioned, my first choice would be Midnight -- it's such a gorgeous shade of blue.  Not quite a bright as navy, but definitely not as dark as black.  That's actually the size/color I'm hoping to add to my collection sometime soon!!


----------



## Shady Lane

Thanks! Saddle is just not my thing, I should have mentioned--I don't have any brown shoes and I hardly ever wear brown, so I try to avoid it in bags, too. Just not the neutral for me, I guess!

I like Military a lot! Thanks for the rec! I'll look into this more. Thank you so much.


----------



## daniela127

Does anyone else have a yellow PS1?  I bought it less than a year ago and the color transfer is truly awful.  The back of the bag is like 30% covered in black smudges.  Also, I got one drop of water on it once (must have been a drip from something) and there is a huge water stain on front.  It's not enough to make me not love my bag buuuuuut I do think that for a bag this expensive, it should be a bit hardier and better able to weather the elements.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Elliespurse

*daniela127*, aww, the lighter colors gets stains easier, but I know the leather is treated with some colored polish when new and I think it's possible to touch up the leather after a while. There are also alternatives like sending the bag to lovinmybags for reconditioning. shoetreemarketplace has colored polish, try a tiny spot on the underside first and see if it's ok..


----------



## chanel123

do you girls think the PS1 is too small for aguy to carry? I love this canvas one, wish it's available in large or XL.... what do you guys think?


----------



## Mediana

^ I think it all depends on how you carry it. You're sure it only comes in medium?


----------



## chanel123

Mediana said:


> ^ I think it all depends on how you carry it. You're sure it only comes in medium?


 
Hi Mediana:

Yes, I did checked, the linen version of PS1 is only available in the medium size. I love this bag but just worry it might be too small and too Too girlish ( I knwo it's already a women's bag....) I have the XLarge Mulberry Alexa and the size is perfect for me! also because I can wear it cross body or just carry as a brifcase / satchel. what do you think? 

anyone here is a man and owns the PS1 in medium? thanks!


----------



## Mediana

The bag itself isn't girlish but you can't use the strap. If you're fine with only a handheld bag, I say go for it. Otherwise I would probably look around for another. There's also the option to order the longer strap, the one that comes with the pouch, not sure how long you are.


----------



## kenzo89

Just received my Mochilla Medium. I'll be posting pics later. Keep your eyes peeled !


----------



## tatertot

kenzo89 said:


> Just received my Mochilla Medium. I'll be posting pics later. Keep your eyes peeled !



Oooohhh Congrats Kenzo! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Same here!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

my long overdue modelling pics of my PS1 Khaki in L...well according to my reseller anyway. Some said it looked like smoke and now I am not even sure. But whatever it is, I love the color. As you can see, this size is perfect for guys. People are nice to say it looked nice but I am happy that NO one knows what bag it is. I hope it will be that way for long. I don't want everyone to start carrying it.












And I want to show you my extra strap, it's the not usual clip on but rather button on type. Pls refer to the picture. It's abit strange no? Slighty longer than the regular one.


----------



## Shady Lane

I did it!! I just ordered a Large Smoke. It should be here in the middle of next week. I'm so so so excited.


----------



## justwatchin

nielnielniel said:


> my long overdue modelling pics of my PS1 Khaki in L...well according to my reseller anyway. Some said it looked like smoke and now I am not even sure. But whatever it is, I love the color. As you can see, this size is perfect for guys. People are nice to say it looked nice but I am happy that NO one knows what bag it is. I hope it will be that way for long. I don't want everyone to start carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I want to show you my extra strap, it's the not usual clip on but rather button on type. Pls refer to the picture. It's abit strange no? Slighty longer than the regular one.



Looks great on you and love the color!


----------



## RACHEY07

i can't wait any longer for my bag to get here! Where is it?????


----------



## kenzo89

Photos of my new Medium Mochilla are here! I'm really pleased with it and think it may become my new bag that I grab when in a rush. I'm going to test it this week for Uni and see how I cope with it. The other is my Black Large.


























Thanks for letting me share!

PS. Please ignore the mess of my flat. I'm redecorating!



chanel123 said:


> Hi Mediana:
> Yes, I did checked, the linen version of PS1 is only available in the medium size. I love this bag but just worry it might be too small and too Too girlish ( I knwo it's already a women's bag....) I have the XLarge Mulberry Alexa and the size is perfect for me! also because I can wear it cross body or just carry as a brifcase / satchel. what do you think?
> 
> anyone here is a man and owns the PS1 in medium? thanks!



I think you could carry the Medium. I guess it ultimately depends on whether you're confident carrying the bag and what your proportions are. I have two Mediums now although admittedly I do prefer the size of the Large. With Mediums I prefer carrying it handheld or on the shoulder, I personally think cross body is a little awkward (and I'm 5"5).


----------



## nielnielniel

Looks good on you Kenny!! You can certainly rock the medium, the proportions are just right for you...


----------



## chanel123

@ Kenny: wow congrats on both of your awesome PS1 bag! and it looks so great on you! now i feel more confident that maybe I can buy the linen medium for myself. even tho I am just a bit taller than you ( I am 5'7") which I think it will still be ok! thanks for your modeling pics!

@NielNielNiel: long time no see dude! how are you? I love your new Large size Smoke color PS1 !! it looks fabulous on you! remember we were chatting about the oversized Mulberry Alexa on the other page? so good to see you again!

@Mediana:  thanks for your reply, do you know who or where can I order the longer straps? since they don't have independent boutiques, do I call the department store to order longer straps? 

SO you guys think the linen version of the medium PS1 is cool for a man to carry? I love the look of linen for summer time! thanks guys!


----------



## pradaholic

Hi nielnielniel, the one that you are carrying in that a Large PS1?


----------



## appleproject

nielnielniel said:


> my long overdue modelling pics of my PS1 Khaki in L...well according to my reseller anyway. Some said it looked like smoke and now I am not even sure. But whatever it is, I love the color. As you can see, this size is perfect for guys. People are nice to say it looked nice but I am happy that NO one knows what bag it is. I hope it will be that way for long. I don't want everyone to start carrying it.



That really suits you, it looks great on you


----------



## bisoumoi

Looks great Kenny! Does it feel much lighter compared to the full leather version?


----------



## oscarlilytc

The Mochilla looks great Kenny!

This is another great example of stock photos not doing a bag justice.  It looks so much nicer in your pics!  Congrats!  Three PS1's - I'm more than a bit jealous!


----------



## cbarrus

Everyone's bags look very nice, and I am considering the medium PS1.  However, has anyone ordered directly from their website?  Or is this new?  I am asking because they do not accept returns for anything other than a defect.  Since I would be ordering sight-unseen, I am not crazy about that.  Any experience or other online retailers to suggest?  I haven't ordered anything in the past from Barney's or net-a-porter, so I am wondering who has the best customer service.  Thanks!


----------



## golden's mom

Net a porter is great.


----------



## kenzo89

Thank you *nielnielniel, chanel123 & bisoumoi*

*Chanel123*, if you decide on purchasing the Linen PS1, please do post photos. I'm keen to see how this looks in real life however I'm worried about colour transfer onto the light linen. It is a stunning bag though.

*bisoumoi*, surprisingly the bag isn't much lighter if at all. It may be marginally lighter but the canvas is very soft and underneath of the canvas it is lined with leather which contributes to the weight. 



cbarrus said:


> Everyone's bags look very nice, and I am considering the medium PS1.  However, has anyone ordered directly from their website?  Or is this new?  I am asking because they do not accept returns for anything other than a defect.  Since I would be ordering sight-unseen, I am not crazy about that.  Any experience or other online retailers to suggest?  I haven't ordered anything in the past from Barney's or net-a-porter, so I am wondering who has the best customer service.  Thanks!



I ordered my Mochila PS1 from Net-a-porter and they were incredibly friendly, helpful and efficient. I have ordered a number of items from the company before and I have nothing but praise for them. The package is always presented beautifully and carefully wrapped. I've never bought from Barney's but if you were dissatisfied with Netaporter, then they'd have no problems trying to resolve the situation.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cbarrus

^^ Thanks!


----------



## ShoeLover

Love the new bags!! Congrats gentleman!!!


----------



## Bizaar

Hello everyone,

I have just received my black medium PS1 (from Net-a-Porter) and need your advice before I decide whether to keep it. Although I quite like the bag, unfortunately it is a lot stiffer and more structured than I had hoped. 

I like my bags to slouch a bit to give them an informal look and this one doesn't really, unless I press down on the top middle of the bag when hanging over my shoulder to give it that nice saddle-like shape that I like (does that make sense?!).

Can you owners give me some input as to how much more I can expect it to slouch with wear? 

If some of you own (or have owned) more than one PS! I would also appreciate your thoughts on how much the leathers vary in terms of thickness and slouchiness.

Thank you in advance - I'll be eternally grateful for any advice you can give to help me decide.


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't think the PS1 is a very slouchy bag -- I don't think it's meant to be with the way that it's designed.  The leather, however, is very soft and it only gets better with age.  I love mine now more than I did when I first got it and I find myself just constantly touching the leather and "petting" my bag!!  In fact, yesterday I was at the Marc Jacobs store and one of the SAs spotted my bag sitting on the counter.  She came over and asked about it, and we started talking about the PS1 -- she was so impressed with the leather and how the bag looked after I told her that I'd be carrying it non-stop thru snow and rain, she said she'd been wanting one and I convinced her that this should be her "tax return purchase"!!

even tho the bag doesn't slouch much, I wouldn't exactly call it a structured bag either -- it's not a stuffy, executive looking bag, it's a very relaxed style that I think looks best worn with a pair of jeans (altho it looks just as good dressed up -- it's just that I think of the PS1 as a more casual bag)

From what you're describing, it sounds like you want a bag more like a Balenciaga City, which is very similar in shape & size - the difference is that when you carry a City on your shoulder, the bag tends to sag down and curve at the top of the bag, whereas the PS1 retains most of its natural shape


----------



## oscarlilytc

Mine is slouchy - but I have the large!

My large bag is usually only about half full and I always carry it on the shoulder.  It has slouched heaps and I have only been using it for just over a month (daily though!).

I don't think a medium will slouch as much as iluvmybags said above.  My friend just bought a medium in the same midnight as mine and it looks more "structured", though still the same soft, gorgeous leather.

I think it is more to do with the size of the compartments.  As you can see from the side photos of mine, it opens up quite wide.  With the smaller size of the medium, all the "internal walls" are closer together (if that makes sense!!) and they kind of hold the bag firmer.

Mine definitely has the slouch in the middle when I carry it.  I think if you don't put very much in your bag, it will start to slouch a bit (but never as much as the larger sizes), but if you fill it, it will hold it's shape!


----------



## RACHEY07

^^that leather looks luscious. I guess the XL will slouch even more then!


----------



## kenzo89

Great photos. I find mine do not slouch much however I do rotate my bags regularly and do carry a lot such as A4 notepads etc so I suspect this helps to keep its shape.


----------



## pradapiggy

I heard the leather stretches/gets broken in eventually where the leather begins to "curl" so I feel like they would slouch the more you use it?


----------



## nielnielniel

pradaholic said:


> Hi nielnielniel, the one that you are carrying in that a Large PS1?



Yes it is.


@Appleproject - Thanks!

@chanel123 - I am still thinking about the Alexa oversized.... hahahaa


I do agree it's a matter of size. My large is pretty slouchy mainly because I don't have anything much inside. In fact I did place a  bag liner inside because I am the type that likes structured bags.


----------



## cindypalanca2

oscarlilytc said:


> Oh yes - pictures of yours please!!
> 
> I have been dying to see how this looks. It is always so hard to tell from the stock photos!


 

Hi all, 

Sorry for the late reply. I was out on vacation and came back just today. I have not yet taken a picture of me with my new large keepall - my camera has been acting up and needs to be repaired. In the meantime, here are pictures of my friend in Barney's NY when she bought the bag for me. I have also attached a pic of her with the large PS1. She is, I think, 5 feet 4 inches. I myself am 5 feet 5 inches and find that the large keepall is just right for me. 

The leather is divine. I just love the smell of new leather. 

The pics were taken with a camera phone so please pardon the quality.


----------



## kenzo89

Thanks for the modeling pics! The Large Keepall is bigger than I had anticipated. I wonder if it slouches much when not stuffed?


----------



## Bizaar

@ iluvmybags, oscarlilytc, kenzo89, pradapiggy

Thank you so much for your input and for taking the time to post pics (your bag looks absolutely smooshy, oscarlilytc!). I would love the large, but I'm about the size of MK Olsen and I think it looks too overwhelming on her.

Darn, I'm still undecided!


----------



## iluvmybags

Bizaar said:


> @ iluvmybags, oscarlilytc, kenzo89, pradapiggy
> 
> Thank you so much for your input and for taking the time to post pics (your bag looks absolutely smooshy, oscarlilytc!). I would love the large, but I'm about the size of MK Olsen and I think it looks too overwhelming on her.
> 
> Darn, I'm still undecided!



you're welcome Biz -- I'm on the shorter side (5 feet) & I added a few modeling pics to the Reference thread of my Medium:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ere-reference-only-633763-4.html#post17384244

there are also some modeling pics of people at random taken from various blogs in that same thread (scroll up from my post)

maybe those will help you decide (my bag was newer in those pics -- I can snap a few later today to show you how much softer it's gotten since I've been using it)


----------



## Bizaar

iluvmybags said:


> you're welcome Biz -- I'm on the shorter side (5 feet) & I added a few modeling pics to the Reference thread of my Medium:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ere-reference-only-633763-4.html#post17384244
> 
> there are also some modeling pics of people at random taken from various blogs in that same thread (scroll up from my post)
> 
> maybe those will help you decide (my bag was newer in those pics -- I can snap a few later today to show you how much softer it's gotten since I've been using it)



Thank you again iluvmybags - before and after pics would be GREATLY appreciated (by a lot of tPF'ers I'm guessing)! That is so sweet of you to offer.

I was hoping the bag could end up having the same kind of slouch as mary-kates tobacco suede, but from your replies I understand that I  shouldn't expect that (maybe the suede bags are softer? Too bad I hate suede!). 

Actually, I posted a lot of the blog photos in the other thread.  The modelling pics you girls have posted also really helped me decide that the medium was probably best for someone my size (abt. 5 ft. as well). The medium looks really good on you too, I think. 

Arrhh, the poor bag is just sitting here on my dining table, while I'm trying to make up my mind if it can stay or be cast away.


----------



## jennytalula

Bizaar, i don't want to sound too negative, but for me, whenever I unpack a bag just to find out it's not how I imagined, and I start to be undecidedit has to go back if it is not love right away, it usually won't be any time soon. Though the PS1 is gorgeous, that's for sure!


----------



## Bizaar

i completely agree, jenny.

with the exception of my GGH aguamarine bal hobo (an acquired taste!) it has been love at first sight or not at all with all my bags over the years. guess i'm hoping this will be the second exception.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Bizaar said:


> Thank you again iluvmybags - before and after pics would be GREATLY appreciated (by a lot of tPF'ers I'm guessing)! That is so sweet of you to offer.
> 
> I was hoping the bag could end up having the same kind of slouch as mary-kates tobacco suede, but from your replies I understand that I  shouldn't expect that (maybe the suede bags are softer? Too bad I hate suede!).
> 
> Actually, I posted a lot of the blog photos in the other thread.  The modelling pics you girls have posted also really helped me decide that the medium was probably best for someone my size (abt. 5 ft. as well). The medium looks really good on you too, I think.
> 
> Arrhh, the poor bag is just sitting here on my dining table, while I'm trying to make up my mind if it can stay or be cast away.



The leather is gorgeous and will still soften up, even if it doesn't get super slouchy.

Seeing you are using Balenciaga references, to me it will be kind of like the Bal mid-afternoon.  The leather is still the same gorgeous, soft Bal leather, but it will never get super-squishy like a City that has no structure.


----------



## lmelanie

Elliespurse said:


> ****** has a lot of PS1's for preorder right now, Large, Medium, XL, small Keep All, Pouchette and the Pouch




Is this website legit?  Has anyone ordered from them?


----------



## oscarlilytc

Yes, HG bags are absolutely legit.  Do a search on them, there are heaps of threads about them, both here and particularly in Balenciaga!

They are great!!  In fact I may have just ordered another bag from them yesterday!!  (Shh - it's a secret!! Don't tell my husband!!!!)


----------



## vlore

lmelanie said:


> Is this website legit?  Has anyone ordered from them?



1000% legit.


----------



## mintpearl

lmelanie said:


> Is this website legit?  Has anyone ordered from them?



Yes!! Absolutely legit.  Got two of my PS1s from ******!! Love the site & the customer service!


----------



## oscarlilytc

cindypalanca2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I was out on vacation and came back just today. I have not yet taken a picture of me with my new large keepall - my camera has been acting up and needs to be repaired. In the meantime, here are pictures of my friend in Barney's NY when she bought the bag for me. I have also attached a pic of her with the large PS1. She is, I think, 5 feet 4 inches. I myself am 5 feet 5 inches and find that the large keepall is just right for me.
> 
> The leather is divine. I just love the smell of new leather.
> 
> The pics were taken with a camera phone so please pardon the quality.



The keepall looks great!

I love the shape of it.  It is just such a classic looking bag that will look good forever I think.


----------



## cindypalanca2

oscarlilytc said:


> The keepall looks great!
> 
> I love the shape of it. It is just such a classic looking bag that will look good forever I think.


 
Thanks! I love big bags and the keepall is definitely a winner in  my book. It can carry my laptop and lots of other things. It doesn't slouch as much as I want it to but the leather is still so soft. The price is also more affordable than the regular PS1s.

I would like another in military. Hope they come up with other colors.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bizaar said:


> Thank you again iluvmybags - before and after pics would be GREATLY appreciated (by a lot of tPF'ers I'm guessing)! That is so sweet of you to offer.
> 
> I was hoping the bag could end up having the same kind of slouch as mary-kates tobacco suede, but from your replies I understand that I  shouldn't expect that (maybe the suede bags are softer? Too bad I hate suede!).
> 
> Actually, I posted a lot of the blog photos in the other thread.  The modelling pics you girls have posted also really helped me decide that the medium was probably best for someone my size (abt. 5 ft. as well). The medium looks really good on you too, I think.
> 
> Arrhh, the poor bag is just sitting here on my dining table, while I'm trying to make up my mind if it can stay or be cast away.



My midnight large in leather does slouch the way MK's does. Mine is around 2,5 years old.


----------



## kenzo89

For anyone wondering, you can actually fit A4 into Medium. I just tried it. I'm surprised (lol) but it accomodates it perfectly.


----------



## abcoco

Hi Kenzo89, 

I was thinking of getting a large, but then your post caught my eyes and I am leaning towards medium

can you put a bulk of A4 papers (or letterheads)/folders in the medium? or it's just a few papers ?




kenzo89 said:


> For anyone wondering, you can actually fit A4 into Medium. I just tried it. I'm surprised (lol) but it accomodates it perfectly.


----------



## kenzo89

abcoco said:


> Hi Kenzo89,
> 
> I was thinking of getting a large, but then your post caught my eyes and I am leaning towards medium
> 
> can you put a bulk of A4 papers (or letterheads)/folders in the medium? or it's just a few papers ?



I can fit an A4 notepad in there including my lecture slides and any preparation within so I'd say that's a fair bit. Please bear in mind it's a tight squeeze (alongside my pencil case, agenda, camera case and wallet).


----------



## iBag

small smoke ps1 keep all with SILVER hardware
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=10294&sid=26&pid=#


----------



## appleproject

Does anyone know what the purple PS1 looks like in real life? I love the colour of hannahsophias bag, but don't know if that's purely seasonal?



Tank Luo said:


> Im Love





hannahsophia said:


> Viola's here! I did a quick rescue beauty lounge mismas mani to match.


----------



## kenzo89

appleproject said:


> Does anyone know what the purple PS1 looks like in real life? I love the colour of hannahsophias bag, but don't know if that's purely seasonal?



Some photos via. netaporter: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98185. I find their photos reflect the product's true colours usually.


----------



## abcoco

kenzo89 said:


> I can fit an A4 notepad in there including my lecture slides and any preparation within so I'd say that's a fair bit. Please bear in mind it's a tight squeeze (alongside my pencil case, agenda, camera case and wallet).



Thanks!


----------



## oscarlilytc

iBag said:


> small smoke ps1 keep all with SILVER hardware
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=10294&sid=26&pid=#



That is GORGEOUS!

I also LOVE the saddle colour in the keepall!

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/shop-online/ps1/keep-all-small/


----------



## Mediana

The Keep All looks very good in smoke


----------



## kenzo89

abcoco said:


> Thanks!



Just some pics for your reference.














Hope this helps!

Love the Keepall in Smoke! I'm craving for one in Midnight although I won't be investing for a little while before I see all the available options. The price point particularly is appealing. I'd love one in Suede but I can imagine it would look mucky after a few months of use.


----------



## iBag

i just found some of pre fall 2011 bags





i'm not a fan of 2 toned bags but somehow i liked ^this one!


----------



## Mediana

Thanks for sharing ..I like the two toned.


----------



## hgbags

Here is some more eye candy from the new Fall 2011 collection!


----------



## hgbags

Here are some gorgeous Suedes!!  I love the Raspberry and Antique Pink...I'm always a sucker for anything pink!


----------



## Mediana

^ Yes, they are lovely! The Raspberry 
If there was only some way to keep suede clean.


----------



## hgbags

Mediana said:


> ^ Yes, they are lovely! The Raspberry
> If there was only some way to keep suede clean.



I use a spray called Vectra on all my Bals and it's amazing...it says it can be used on suede...I will have to try it.  It has kept colors like Ciel and Bois De Rose near pristine.


----------



## bisoumoi

OMG, the suedes are LUSH!!!


----------



## kenzo89

Oh my gosh, the suede bags are absolutely stunning. I just wish it were possible to carry suede in the UK without it looking trashed after a few weeks!


----------



## oscarlilytc

****** said:


> Here is some more eye candy from the new Fall 2011 collection!



I LOVE both the pinks and tangerine in the suede, and also LOVE the tangerine leather!!

That little rasperry pouch is just adorable!!  It is like a little girls bag, but for grown-ups!!


----------



## armyofbirds

iBag said:


> i just found some of pre fall 2011 bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not a fan of 2 toned bags but somehow i liked ^this one!



Wow, that bag is stunning (and I kind of want it immediately, haha). Not sure what I think of adding the shoulder strap to the Keep All, though. I've got the straw and leather large Keep All and the handles kind of get in the way when I'm not carrying the bag (like if I'm sitting down with the bag in my lap, the handles sit up at about chin height and can't sort of be folded away anywhere). So if I was carrying a Keep All on a shoulder strap, I feel like the handles would get in the way and poke out at awkward angles. But I love the shoulder strap addition in theory, so I guess I'd have to try it out in person and see how it went.


----------



## fumi

I love the rasberries and pink suedes too!  Better start saving up...


----------



## iBag

wow raspberry! i guess i can't resist suede anymore  but pistachio, is it the same as grass i also wonder about exotics, are there gonna be new colors?
thanks 4 sharing ******


----------



## naling

The suedes are GORGEOUS! But I just don't trust myself with suede... 

Part of me just wants to bite the bullet and get a medium military, but the other part of me wants to wait for reveal pictures first... although, the good colors always go fast, don't they? I wish the PS website had a better return policy!


----------



## thegoreprincess

The suedes are definitely gorgeous, but I think that baby would get dirty within minutes.


----------



## purse-nality

luv this shade of tan!  keep all looks like a cross between a ps1 & bayswater, though...


----------



## abcoco

****** said:


> I use a spray called Vectra on all my Bals and it's amazing...it says it can be used on suede...I will have to try it. It has kept colors like Ciel and Bois De Rose near pristine.


 
OMG I LOVE rasberry suede. Was thinking of purchasing the military leather but I guess I should wait until it comes out.
Do you happen to know when it is supposed to be out?


----------



## fumi

^Yeah I'm not really crazy about the handle and the strap on the Keepall; I feel like they should've stuck to either one or the other IMO.


----------



## hgbags

abcoco said:


> OMG I LOVE rasberry suede. Was thinking of purchasing the military leather but I guess I should wait until it comes out.
> Do you happen to know when it is supposed to be out?



The Fall Collection usually starts to hit stores in June.


----------



## appleproject

kenzo89 said:


> Some photos via. netaporter: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98185. I find their photos reflect the product's true colours usually.



Thanks very much for that Kenzo- I wonder if it gets plummier with age?


----------



## appleproject

****** said:


> Here is some more eye candy from the new Fall 2011 collection!



Ooh, I love the purple!

Does anyone how long it usually takes Proenza Schouler customer service to respond to queries?


----------



## saranga

there's a new color listed on the website for the large ps1 called birch. it's pretty similar to saddle but a bit lighter... anybody know anything about it? or maybe it's not new? lol


----------



## Mediana

saranga said:


> there's a new color listed on the website for the large ps1 called birch. it's pretty similar to saddle but a bit lighter... anybody know anything about it? or maybe it's not new? lol



No, it's not new. It's very pretty though and I personally prefer that one over saddle.


----------



## Mediana

I can't stop thinking about that raspberry suede one. Not a good sign.


----------



## demicouture

birch is BEAUTIFUL irl!
and that raspberry suede is a must in the pouch ....


----------



## Mediana

demicouture said:


> birch is BEAUTIFUL irl!
> and that raspberry suede is a must in the pouch ....



Yes, I want one. I'm thinking I can do suede in small portions. Hopefully .


----------



## demicouture

Mediana,
same for me. i am not a big fan and will always pick leather over suede but in the pouch version i think i might just do it!!


----------



## ShoeLover

You guys are killing me with all the pictures!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Gotham

I was going to get a Military in the Medium PS1, but PS confirmed that the Keep All for Fall will be in Military as well.

So looks like I will be waiting patiently for that and that gorgeous tan/suede color.


----------



## hikarupanda

Can someone plz tell me if the PS1 keep all in yellow leather is out? I don't even know if it's small or large, but I saw the model carrying it and I am in love!

http://chichappens.wordpress.com/2010/12/16/ps1keepall/


----------



## bisoumoi

appleproject said:


> Does anyone how long it usually takes Proenza Schouler customer service to respond to queries?



Within a day. They are very quick!


----------



## hgbags

Mediana said:


> I can't stop thinking about that raspberry suede one. Not a good sign.



Me too!!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Mediana said:


> The Keep All looks very good in smoke


ITA. The smoke color looks simply divine--just the right shade of grey.


----------



## appleproject

bisoumoi said:


> Within a day. They are very quick!



That's odd- I sent them a query on wed night and still haven't had a response. I use this as a test before buying- if they're quick and responsive I feel a lot better about buying such an expensive bag.


----------



## anmldr1

do they do similar colors every season?? it seems that the purple for fall/winter 2011 is similar to fall/winter 2010...


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm digging both the burgundy and raspberry! I can imagine the burgundy only getting richer as it ages.


----------



## sharpie

The classic colors are black, white, smoke, midnight, military & saddle, and there's usually some kind of purple every pre-fall/fall season.


----------



## bisoumoi

appleproject said:


> That's odd- I sent them a query on wed night and still haven't had a response. I use this as a test before buying- if they're quick and responsive I feel a lot better about buying such an expensive bag.



When I emailed them regarding a replacement, they were quick to response and we managed to close the case in about a week, after I received my replacement. Good luck!


----------



## appleproject

bisoumoi said:


> When I emailed them regarding a replacement, they were quick to response and we managed to close the case in about a week, after I received my replacement. Good luck!



Thank you I resent my mail and got a part response but still can't seem to get an answer on whether the chipping hardware is still a problem


----------



## eevster

Hello, can anyone please tell me how much a large Ps1 in black is at Barney's in New York plus tax? Thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## iluvmybags

eevster said:


> Hello, can anyone please tell me how much a large Ps1 in black is at Barney's in New York plus tax? Thank you so much. I really appreciate it.



the large PS1 is $1995, plus NY Sales Tax, which I believe is 4% (lucky!), so the total would be approx. $2075


----------



## xiaoxiao

^ NY sales tax is 8.75%....


----------



## iluvmybags

xiaoxiao said:


> ^ NY sales tax is 8.75%....



Oh, I see it now -- I guess the 4% is the state average (i.e., if something was purchased outside the state from a business that has a store within the state, i.e., Barneys - for IL, that's 6%, yet the sales tax in Chgo is 9.75%) -- so that would make the purchase price approx $2169


----------



## eevster

Thank you so much. I bought it today, yay.
The bag is beautiful. I'm in love.


----------



## chateleine

Hi hoping someone can help me... I've been searching through photos of Smoke bags, but the colour differs so much. Could anyone who owns a bag in Smoke (I'm eyeing the Med PS1) please tell me if it's a warm grey with brownish undertones, or a cool grey with blue? TIA!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*chateleine*, mine is warm grey with brownish undertones but it depends on the lighting. The color could also change to more brown in humid climate, the PS1 comes with a booklet that says "avoid rain".


----------



## appleproject

eevster said:


> Thank you so much. I bought it today, yay.
> The bag is beautiful. I'm in love.



Congratulations! Can we see pics?


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi everyone, I was at the store yesterday to try on the PS1 bags, and was wondering what kind of leather are they? I tried on the navy blue w/ gold HW and then a cream coloured one. Both felt really different-the cream one was much softer. If anyone could clarify for me I'd appreciate it! Thanks in advnace =)


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Opps, double post...sorry!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Swe3tGirl*, there have been some talks here about the type of leather but luisaviaroma.com PS1 description says lambskin. I think the PS1 leathers have been finished differently depending on the color, navy/midnight wont get water spots while the smoke color gets spots. It could be that the leather feels differently too..


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Oh, ok. Thanks so much *Elliepurse*! It baffled me since on the tag, it didn't specify a particular leather. If I rembmered correctly, it stated 'stylized' leather or something along that sort.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think PS left out the type of leather, not sure why. Sometimes it just says "luxe leather". But the PS1 leather reminds me very much about Balenciaga, I put on a conditioner on my PS1 and Bal Work at the same time and it felt similar..


----------



## appleproject

After much deliberation, reading this thread ( it's a LONG thread) and a lot of helpful from you all, I've decided to get a PS1 in medium. Yay!

The problem I'm having is deciding on a colour-  as it is quite an expensive bag, want to make sure I choose the best colour for me. 

I prefer a darker colour bag that doesn't need too much babying which would suggest the black PS1 but I've also heard that there have been problems with the hardware chipping on the black - Im still waiting to hear back from client services as to whether this is still an issue.  also, while I do normally like black on black, I'm wondering if the black is a little too understated? The midnight is unfortunately not an option for me as I already have an ink Mulberry which fills that spot in my wardrobe nicely and the midnight PS1 would not get used. *I haven't managed to see the purple IRL but depending on the different pics I've seen, it's either perfect or not for me at all- as they seem to differ so much. I'm also worried that as I already have a purple bag I LOVE, one of the bags won't get used much if I get another purple.  Sigh.  Decisions, decisions

I'd appreciate any thoughts you guys have...


----------



## iBag

appleproject i suggest military


----------



## iluvmybags

Bizaar said:


> Thank you again iluvmybags - before and after pics would be GREATLY appreciated (by a lot of tPF'ers I'm guessing)! That is so sweet of you to offer.
> 
> I was hoping the bag could end up having the same kind of slouch as mary-kates tobacco suede, but from your replies I understand that I  shouldn't expect that (maybe the suede bags are softer? Too bad I hate suede!).
> 
> Actually, I posted a lot of the blog photos in the other thread.  The modelling pics you girls have posted also really helped me decide that the medium was probably best for someone my size (abt. 5 ft. as well). The medium looks really good on you too, I think.
> 
> Arrhh, the poor bag is just sitting here on my dining table, while I'm trying to make up my mind if it can stay or be cast away.



so sorry it's taken me so long - - with the blizzard this week, I missed a few days of work and then we were swamped!  I finally managed to snap a few pics yesterday.  This is how my bags looks now after 2 months of daily use (I literally haven't put this bag away since I recd it in the beginning of December!  I think my other bags are getting VERY jealous!!)

First are a few on the arm -- when carried this way, there's really no slouch at all


----------



## iluvmybags

and here's how it looks on the shoulder -- there's a slight curve at the top of the bag and maybe if you carried less inside it would slouch a little more.  My bag isn't stuffed -- I could fit a whole lot more inside -- but there is something in every section and there's a lot inside the main part


----------



## oscarlilytc

appleproject said:


> After much deliberation, reading this thread ( it's a LONG thread) and a lot of helpful from you all, I've decided to get a PS1 in medium. Yay!
> 
> The problem I'm having is deciding on a colour-  as it is quite an expensive bag, want to make sure I choose the best colour for me.
> 
> I prefer a darker colour bag that doesn't need too much babying which would suggest the black PS1 but I've also heard that there have been problems with the hardware chipping on the black - Im still waiting to hear back from client services as to whether this is still an issue.  also, while I do normally like black on black, I'm wondering if the black is a little too understated? The midnight is unfortunately not an option for me as I already have an ink Mulberry which fills that spot in my wardrobe nicely and the midnight PS1 would not get used. *I haven't managed to see the purple IRL but depending on the different pics I've seen, it's either perfect or not for me at all- as they seem to differ so much. I'm also worried that as I already have a purple bag I LOVE, one of the bags won't get used much if I get another purple.  Sigh.  Decisions, decisions
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts you guys have...




As iBag said above, military would be great.  I have a midnight that I love and have been seriously thinking about military.

There is a catch though!  On the PS website, the military is out of stock and the medium in military is not expected until 31 March!  Can you wait that long??!!

There was a post a few pages back by ****** and military is definitely coming back - but as a fall colour, so you probably won't find one for a while.


----------



## chateleine

Elliespurse said:


> *chateleine*, mine is warm grey with brownish undertones but it depends on the lighting. The color could also change to more brown in humid climate, the PS1 comes with a booklet that says "avoid rain".



Thanks so much *Elliespurse*!  Shopping online can be so tricky when it comes to colours...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Ah, it was luxe leather...I totally remembered it wrong. I wondered that as well. But I presumes its either lambskin or calf leather or some sort. Thanks again for the confirmation! 



Elliespurse said:


> ^I think PS left out the type of leather, not sure why. Sometimes it just says "luxe leather". But the PS1 leather reminds me very much about Balenciaga, I put on a conditioner on my PS1 and Bal Work at the same time and it felt similar..


----------



## Vixy

Another vote for Military!
I was debating between the black, military and midnight myself 2 weeks ago. Black is such a classic but I have way too many black bags as is. Midnight is gorgeous but I think it might be too similar to my Blue Roi Part Time..so after much consideration I decided on the Military. It arrived last week and I LOVE IT!


----------



## anitos

Hey, I am also from Canada, but in Mtl...where did you try on the PS1?  and do you remember how much was the medium ?



Swe3tGirl said:


> Ah, it was luxe leather...I totally remembered it wrong. I wondered that as well. But I presumes its either lambskin or calf leather or some sort. Thanks again for the confirmation!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I tried it on at The Bay on Queen St. They recently renovated the 3rd floor and called it the Room and White Space. There are many high end designers there, and they also carry Proenza Schouler handbags and footwear. The medium was approx. $1800+, and the large size was approx. $2300+. They also had the pouchette (ps1 mini) style for approx. $1300+. 



anitos said:


> Hey, I am also from Canada, but in Mtl...where did you try on the PS1?  and do you remember how much was the medium ?


----------



## appleproject

iBag said:


> appleproject i suggest military





oscarlilytc said:


> As iBag said above, military would be great.  I have a midnight that I love and have been seriously thinking about military.
> 
> There is a catch though!  On the PS website, the military is out of stock and the medium in military is not expected until 31 March!  Can you wait that long??!!
> 
> There was a post a few pages back by ****** and military is definitely coming back - but as a fall colour, so you probably won't find one for a while.





Vixy said:


> Another vote for Military!
> I was debating between the black, military and midnight myself 2 weeks ago. Black is such a classic but I have way too many black bags as is. Midnight is gorgeous but I think it might be too similar to my Blue Roi Part Time..so after much consideration I decided on the Military. It arrived last week and I LOVE IT!



Thank you all very much for the replies. I'd forgotten the military actually. I've had a look at the pictures and the military is lovely. The problem is that it won't go with very much in my wardrobe I don't think so it looks like my two prime contenders are black and purple unless PS brings out something new anytime soon... I'm going two have to wait anyway as Harvey Nichols and Josephs don't have any in stock for me to see in person but I was only planning on getting it in March anyway


----------



## anitos

Thank you Swe3tGirl!


----------



## ryrybaby12

iluvmybags said:


> so sorry it's taken me so long - - with the blizzard this week, I missed a few days of work and then we were swamped!  I finally managed to snap a few pics yesterday.  This is how my bags looks now after 2 months of daily use (I literally haven't put this bag away since I recd it in the beginning of December!  I think my other bags are getting VERY jealous!!)
> 
> First are a few on the arm -- when carried this way, there's really no slouch at all


What is that camel bag in your signature?


----------



## chateleine

*iluvmybags*, great pix! Is your PS1 military or was there another shade of green? Sorry, still finding my way around the colours


----------



## chateleine

I wonder if I could chime in for some colour advice too?  I'm an ex-colour-phobe, looking to expand my wardrobe palette (90% of my bags and shoes are black!). 
My wardrobe was mainly black, white, greys and denim, but I've started adding browns, beiges and some jewel tones, like reds, purples, greens, even mustard. I'm looking for a PS1 that's not black, but which will go with as much of what I own as possible. 

So far, I've narrowed my choices down to smoke (I don't have such a light bag, so wonder if it's hard to match, also if black shoes look too "heavy" worn with it?), red (I love red, but have rarely worn it), or saddle (I have a new pair of shoes in a similar brown that I love and have been wearing lots!).

I can't see any of the PS1 colours in person as they aren't available where I am, so am relying only on photos  and your helpful advice!  Would _love_ any input anyone has time to give... Thanks!!


----------



## nielnielniel

Mine is supposed to be khaki (but dont be mistaken by the name...its actually grey tone) and I gotten alot of praises for it...the grey - smoke or khaki is very versatile...


----------



## jennytalula

ryrybaby12 said:


> What is that camel bag in your signature?



The Marc Jacobs Wellington Satchel. It's not out yet, I think, but will be soon


----------



## iluvmybags

ryrybaby12 said:


> What is that camel bag in your signature?



that's the Marc Jacobs Wellington -- it's part of the S/S collection & should be in stores sometime in late Feb/early March (the smaller size is available for pre-order on Saks website)



chateleine said:


> *iluvmybags*, great pix! Is your PS1 military or was there another shade of green? Sorry, still finding my way around the colours



thanks Chat!!
My bag is Khaki -- I thought it was Military when I originally bought it (that's what the SA told me, but I guess he didn't look at the tag!).  I really ended up LOVING this color, even more than Military (it has fewer brown undertones than Military has) - I love how it's aging!!


----------



## appleproject

iluvmybags said:


> so sorry it's taken me so long - - with the blizzard this week, I missed a few days of work and then we were swamped!  I finally managed to snap a few pics yesterday.  This is how my bags looks now after 2 months of daily use (I literally haven't put this bag away since I recd it in the beginning of December!  I think my other bags are getting VERY jealous!!)
> 
> First are a few on the arm -- when carried this way, there's really no slouch at all



Gorgeous, Iluvmybags


----------



## Elliespurse

****** has added a huge number of PS1:s for preorder  I'm excited to see how the new colors Birch, Corral and Feldspar turns out!


----------



## nielnielniel

I googled Feldspar and it come up...nice color...the rest still not out yet online


----------



## Mediana

Am I all wrong, cause I thought Birch was an old color. Anyway .. it's a really lovely natural color.



_Picture from Mrs H_


----------



## appleproject

More colours? Very exciting- these aren't on the PS website for some reason?


----------



## nylonbits

mmm i just saw the feldspar on opening ceremony. gorgeous!!!


----------



## kenzo89

chateleine said:


> I wonder if I could chime in for some colour advice too?  I'm an ex-colour-phobe, looking to expand my wardrobe palette (90% of my bags and shoes are black!).
> My wardrobe was mainly black, white, greys and denim, but I've started adding browns, beiges and some jewel tones, like reds, purples, greens, even mustard. I'm looking for a PS1 that's not black, but which will go with as much of what I own as possible.
> 
> So far, I've narrowed my choices down to smoke (I don't have such a light bag, so wonder if it's hard to match, also if black shoes look too "heavy" worn with it?), red (I love red, but have rarely worn it), or saddle (I have a new pair of shoes in a similar brown that I love and have been wearing lots!).
> 
> I can't see any of the PS1 colours in person as they aren't available where I am, so am relying only on photos  and your helpful advice!  Would _love_ any input anyone has time to give... Thanks!!



This is what my Medium Smoke looks like


----------



## thegoreprincess

*Iluvmybags*, LOVE your PS1. Looks so good on you.


----------



## Winterbaby

Can the medium size be worn cross body as a messenger?
I've heard conflicting reports and wondered if anyone has any pics?


----------



## golden's mom

^^No, not unless you order a longer strap.


----------



## Winterbaby

golden's mom said:


> ^^No, not unless you order a longer strap.


 
Thanks for the answer.
But the large size can be worn cross body correct?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^My friend can easily wear her's crossbody, and it's a medium. I don't understand why everyone says this all the time. 

I guess it depends on how long you want the strap to be, because it is certainly possible to wear the medium crossbody with the strap it comes with.


----------



## Winterbaby

caroulemapoulen said:


> ^My friend can easily wear her's crossbody, and it's a medium. I don't understand why everyone says this all the time.
> 
> I guess it depends on how long you want the strap to be, because it is certainly possible to wear the medium crossbody with the strap it comes with.


 

Thanks for your input - this is why I'm so confused. 
I'm fairly short only 5'1 so I'm thinking I can do a medium crossbody easily as well...but just wanted to be sure. Pics anyone?


----------



## jg1009

hi, I just tried the birch in Large at barneys and it seems to be bigger than the large in others colors, did they make the new ones bigger than before ?? does it mean new colors of ps1 in medium will be bigger as well ?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Winterbaby said:


> Thanks for your input - this is why I'm so confused.
> I'm fairly short only 5'1 so I'm thinking I can do a medium crossbody easily as well...but just wanted to be sure. Pics anyone?



You're welcome.  I had to say something, since it's really not a problem to wear it crossbody. I've even tried it on myself, and I can wear it crossbody too. She's a US4, and I'm a US10. We're both quite small, around 160 cm, I think it's around 5'1'ish? But I'm not sure.


----------



## WanShin

I received my medium Midnight from ****** recently. Here's a pic of me wearing it crossbody (using the strap that comes with the bag) - a bit uncomfortable though. I guess it depends on the length of your upper body to determine whether crossbody styles suit you  For reference I'm 5' tall.


----------



## iluvmybags

Winterbaby said:


> Can the medium size be worn cross body as a messenger?
> I've heard conflicting reports and wondered if anyone has any pics?





caroulemapoulen said:


> ^My friend can easily wear her's crossbody, and it's a medium. I don't understand why everyone says this all the time.
> 
> I guess it depends on how long you want the strap to be, because it is certainly possible to wear the medium crossbody with the strap it comes with.





Winterbaby said:


> Thanks for your input - this is why I'm so confused.
> I'm fairly short only 5'1 so I'm thinking I can do a medium crossbody easily as well...but just wanted to be sure. Pics anyone?



I think it all depends on the individual and what's comfortable for them.  I'm 5 feet tall and altho I COULD wear the medium cross-body, it wouldn't be comfortable at all.  The drop is a lot shorter than a typical cross-body/messenger style bag would be.  The bag hits above my hip and because of it's depth I think it sticks out far too much & my arm wouldn't fall comfortably to my side (the strap also tugs on my shoulder when carried this way).

Someone else, however, might not have a problem with it, esp if they don't carry much inside their bag -- and maybe the shorter drop wouldn't bother them much.  I think a longer strap would make carrying it cross body a lot easier and more comfortable.  

here are some pics of my Medium worn cross-body (sorry for the messy bathroom!!) and again, I'm 5 feet tall


----------



## Mediana

^  This is what it looks on me too. I would never be able to use it cross body.


----------



## oscarlilytc

I have a large and wouldn't wear it cross-body.  I am 5'7" (170cm).   I find it too short, so for me, the medium would be way too short!  But if you are not very tall, you probably could.   I like cross-body bags to sit quite low, not around my waist or banging against my hip, but it a personal thing too.

If I wanted to wear mine cross body, I would order an extra strap or get the extra-large which comes with the two straps, but I only ever wanted mine as a shoulder bag.


----------



## mocha.lover

There are pics on Netaporter: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/100759

It just looks like the models hips are really high. 

Maybe it might work well for 5'1! I'm 5'8" but I'm highly considering this bag...


----------



## iluvmybags

mocha.lover said:


> There are pics on Netaporter: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/100759
> 
> It just looks like the models hips are really high.
> 
> Maybe it might work well for 5'1! I'm 5'8" but I'm highly considering this bag...








the bag actually hits on the model around the same place it hits on me -- above the hip.  The thing is, that bag is probably empty, so it lies flat against her body -- my bag has an average amount of "stuff" inside of it, and is probably a better example of how the bag would lie and/or stick out


----------



## chateleine

kenzo89 said:


> This is what my Medium Smoke looks like



That looks fabulous *Kenny*! I think I'm officially sold on smoke!


----------



## nielnielniel

no dearies....even a large is difficult to wear as crossbody, what more a medium. I am 5ft 10"


----------



## nylonbits

there are some bags on Canadian site SSENSE
http://www.ssense.com/women/designers/proenza_schouler

expensive though


----------



## chateleine

Heartbroken!! Finally decided to pull the trigger on the medium smoke on lagarconne and it's gone!  How depressing! 

Anyone know where online I could find one? I've tried NAP, sien, ******... all out... it's on the ps website now, but international shipping and taxes cost a bomb - US$700 in total!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

iluvmybags said:


> I think it all depends on the individual and what's comfortable for them.  I'm 5 feet tall and altho I COULD wear the medium cross-body, it wouldn't be comfortable at all.  The drop is a lot shorter than a typical cross-body/messenger style bag would be.  The bag hits above my hip and because of it's depth I think it sticks out far too much & my arm wouldn't fall comfortably to my side (the strap also tugs on my shoulder when carried this way).
> 
> Someone else, however, might not have a problem with it, esp if they don't carry much inside their bag -- and maybe the shorter drop wouldn't bother them much.  I think a longer strap would make carrying it cross body a lot easier and more comfortable.
> 
> here are some pics of my Medium worn cross-body (sorry for the messy bathroom!!) and again, I'm 5 feet tall



Okay, you wear it differently from what we do. I have it hanging on my back, when I use it crossbody, not on my side, so I have no problems doing it that way.


----------



## appleproject

chateleine said:


> Heartbroken!! Finally decided to pull the trigger on the medium smoke on lagarconne and it's gone!  How depressing!
> 
> Anyone know where online I could find one? I've tried NAP, sien, ******... all out... it's on the ps website now, but international shipping and taxes cost a bomb - US$700 in total!



Have you tried Luisaviaroma?


----------



## chateleine

appleproject said:


> Have you tried Luisaviaroma?



Thanks *appleproject*, just checked but they don't have smoke either... 

Someone mentioned earlier in this thread that there's a site like ****** that's based in Hong Kong, wonder if anyone knows what it is?


----------



## golden's mom

When I said No, I should have said that I'm 5'8", and I like a cross body to hit at the lower part of my hip. 

Chanteleine...Kirna Zabete?


----------



## debi.n

hi guys, well i have just spent the last hour and a half at work reading about PS1s.....  it definitely inspires obsession in me.  i don't have one yet, and am deciding between smoke or midnight.  or even birch is now catching my eye....

here are a couple of questions i haven't seen answered recently:

does smoke actually go with grey clothing??  i love the smoke, but wear a lot of grey.  if the smoke is a more brown-y grey, does it go with true grey clothing?  it seems like it would go with most colours, but maybe not actually grey.  in that sense i might be better off with midnight.

second question, if wearing as a cross body (which from previous threads it seems i might be able to as i'm petite) does the strap dig into your shoulder?  what i'm a bit worried about is i have a rick owens leather jacket in brown and it marks fairly easily.  if the strap of the bag is fairly stiff is it going to leave a big mark where it sits over my shoulder and rubs?  obviously i don't mind a few marks on the jacket here and there but i wouldn't want to do any serious damage.

i still haven't actually seen a PS1 in person, i live in london and have tried harvey nichols and dover street market but neither had any in stock when i went a few weeks ago.  anyone know of anywhere they do have them in stock?  i haven't tried joseph yet.

thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n*, there are some pics of smoke/grey clothing here many pages back  ..also, Liberty have them in stock, I've seen midnight online there before.


----------



## iluvmybags

debi.n said:


> hi guys, well i have just spent the last hour and a half at work reading about PS1s.....  it definitely inspires obsession in me.  i don't have one yet, and am deciding between smoke or midnight.  or even birch is now catching my eye....
> 
> here are a couple of questions i haven't seen answered recently:
> 
> does smoke actually go with grey clothing??  i love the smoke, but wear a lot of grey.  if the smoke is a more brown-y grey, does it go with true grey clothing?  it seems like it would go with most colours, but maybe not actually grey.  in that sense i might be better off with midnight.
> 
> second question, i*f wearing as a cross body (which from previous threads it seems i might be able to as i'm petite) does the strap dig into your shoulder?  what i'm a bit worried about is i have a rick owens leather jacket in brown and it marks fairly easily.  if the strap of the bag is fairly stiff is it going to leave a big mark where it sits over my shoulder and rubs?  obviously i don't mind a few marks on the jacket here and there but i wouldn't want to do any serious damage.*
> 
> i still haven't actually seen a PS1 in person, i live in london and have tried harvey nichols and dover street market but neither had any in stock when i went a few weeks ago.  anyone know of anywhere they do have them in stock?  i haven't tried joseph yet.
> 
> thanks a lot!



While I don't carry the bag this way, for the short amount of time I had it on to take those pics on the previous page, the strap was digging into my shoulder.  I found it to be quite painful actually (and I had a thick sweatshirt on over another shirt).  I also found it pulling and rubbing up against my neck.  I think it's because the strap is shorter than average messenger bags & it's not really designed to be carried this way (the shoulder strap is also thin, only about an inch & a half wide, so depending how much you have in your bag, that's a lot of tug on that smaller strap)

If you really want to carry the bag cross-body, I'd invest in the longer strap that was mentioned a few pages back -- my guess is that it would be a lot more comfortable


----------



## oscarlilytc

chateleine said:


> Heartbroken!! Finally decided to pull the trigger on the medium smoke on lagarconne and it's gone!  How depressing!
> 
> Anyone know where online I could find one? I've tried NAP, sien, ******... all out... it's on the ps website now, but international shipping and taxes cost a bomb - US$700 in total!



Have you gone through the list of stores on the Proenza Schouler website?  Even if the on-line stockists don't have one, you might find one at one of the other stores, that will ship to you.

Smoke is available every season, so don't worry, everyone will re-stock eventually!  Good Luck!!

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stores/


----------



## Winterbaby

I just checked and Smoke is now available for purhcase on the PS site!
both sizes are available!


----------



## nielnielniel

iluvmybags said:


> While I don't carry the bag this way, for the short amount of time I had it on to take those pics on the previous page, the strap was digging into my shoulder.  I found it to be quite painful actually (and I had a thick sweatshirt on over another shirt).  I also found it pulling and rubbing up against my neck.  I think it's because the strap is shorter than average messenger bags & it's not really designed to be carried this way (the shoulder strap is also thin, only about an inch & a half wide, so depending how much you have in your bag, that's a lot of tug on that smaller strap)
> 
> If you really want to carry the bag cross-body, I'd invest in the longer strap that was mentioned a few pages back -- my guess is that it would be a lot more comfortable



agree, while the leather shoulder strap is generally very soft and comfy, it's way too short to wear crossbody and I actually own the large version.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Hello all, this is the first time a post here...though I have been following this thread for quite a while.

May I know if anyone see PS1 in Feldspar color in person? Or already own it? 
I saw it on Opening Ceremony website and I m very curious if it s like a baby blue color with grey tone....

btw, would like to compliment PS's customer service too, they are always responding fast for questions about availabilities and colors ~~


----------



## iluvmybags

I REALLY like the Feldspar color on Opening Ceremony's website!  It reminds me of a color Marc Jacobs did a few seasons back -- Meadow.  It looks like the perfect shade for Spring/Summer.

 Hmmm . . . .  I may just have to change my Wish List!!


----------



## chateleine

Winterbaby said:


> I just checked and Smoke is now available for purhcase on the PS site!
> both sizes are available!



Thanks *Winterbaby*, but the shipping and taxes to where I'm at add up to about US$700!  I'm just trying to be patient and hope it pops up somewhere soon...


----------



## chateleine

Oh and thanks *Golden's mom* and *oscarlilytc* for the tips! I shall go through all the stores carefully... 

I'm so glad there's tpf-ers to understand the pain of unfulfilled bag lust  :tpfrox: DH thinks I'm crazy...


----------



## debi.n

Hi *Elliespurse*, thanks for that.  I had a look and it does seem to go with grey.  I was kinda hoping it didn't as that would make my choice a lot easier!!!  Also thanks for the tip about Liberty, I hadn't noticed them there before.  They have the linen one online right now, though unfortunately not the midnight.... must have sold out.  I will go have a look there soon.

And that's really useful to know *iluvmybags *and *nielnielniel*.  I do need to use it as a crossbody, so looks like I will be investing in the longer strap.  Hopefully that will keep it in a better position on my shoulder and not rub badly on my jacket.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bag in black

Winterbaby said:


> I just checked and Smoke is now available for purhcase on the PS site!
> both sizes are available!


 
whats the payment ? I come from germany und where I can order the PS1 medium ?


----------



## Janicemph

I guess I'm new to the PS1 look.  I have been checking this out since around early fall, in and out.  The bag is starting to grow on me.  What are the likes and dislikes of the bag, suggested colors and size?   What I like are the compartments and the deep blue and purple colors.  The black also looks great.
Is the handle easy to carry as a satchel?


----------



## Mediana

Any news on when the midnight will be available again?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Luisaviaroma has the midnight available in both medium and large.. smoke just in large


----------



## Winterbaby

iluvmybags said:


> I REALLY like the Feldspar color on Opening Ceremony's website! It reminds me of a color Marc Jacobs did a few seasons back -- Meadow. It looks like the perfect shade for Spring/Summer.
> 
> Hmmm . . . . I may just have to change my Wish List!!


 

the Feldspar is really pretty...is it like a minty green? hard to tell online.


----------



## chateleine

Mediana said:


> Any news on when the midnight will be available again?



Spotted the large midnight on sale (US$1700) on farfetch.com......


----------



## RACHEY07

My xl in midnight finally came!! I am obsessed with it. It fits my laptop and papers and everything I need without any worry. It is very sturdy, and I love that it has two long straps.


----------



## appleproject

Lovely - for some reason the pics I've seen of the midnight show it as more of a navy but I love the darkness of the colour in your pics- is it accurate ?


----------



## Elliespurse

*RACHEY07* - Congrats on the xl  Great pics! -I've been carrying my xl for the last couple of days (snow and rain here).


----------



## pradaholic

RACHEY07, lovely bag!!!

I am still undecided..large saddle leather or large birch leather. Anyone can help to post some modeling photos of these 2 colors?


----------



## pradaholic

Appleproject, noticed you are from London. Could you kindly let me know which store in London is selling PS1? A friend of mine will be in UK coming March and was thinking to get his help to get a PS1 large (saddle or birch) for me considering can get VAT refund.


----------



## RACHEY07

Thank you appleproject, Ellies, and pradaholic!

Actually, appleproject, I would say my photos are not the most accurate representation of the color. It's kind of brighter than this...not quite a navy..which I love, because it looks really nice with black. 

My camera is not very good, and these photos aren't taken with the best lighting. I'll try to snap some better shots in sunlight soon. But it is a hard color to capture.


----------



## saranga

RACHEY07 said:


> My xl in midnight finally came!! I am obsessed with it. It fits my laptop and papers and everything I need without any worry. It is very sturdy, and I love that it has two long straps.



finally more pics of the xl! 

i do have a question- are any of the straps removable? like if you carry it cross body, can you remove the shorter strap so it doesn't dangle around?

i want to get this size in saddle and now my only concern is that a lighter color will make the bag look too big...


----------



## Elliespurse

*saranga*, both straps are removable.. but I have the short strap with the knot and carries like a shoulder bag, the long strap across body, loves the different ways


----------



## Elliespurse

I think I'm going to stay up for this show!


----------



## chanel123

ok boys and girls, the linen medium size PS1 bag should arrive any time now today, I keep peeking out of my window from my office's balcony for the UPS truck to arrive... once I got it I will take some photos to share with y'all !  I am still worry the medium will be too small for a guy to carry like myself but it's just so cute I had to see and try it in person to decide.  If it's too small I can always return it. so  i am super excited... where the hell is the UPS truck!!! deliver my PS1 bag NOW!!! haha

@NeilNeilNeil: you got a new celine bag (in your profile photo) congrats! where is the reveal post of that bag, I wanna see! 

Alan


----------



## appleproject

pradaholic said:


> Appleproject, noticed you are from London. Could you kindly let me know which store in London is selling PS1? A friend of mine will be in UK coming March and was thinking to get his help to get a PS1 large (saddle or birch) for me considering can get VAT refund.



Hi pradaholic, I'm actually finding it quite difficult to find the PS1 here and have had to call around a lot.  I think there was a large saddle in Josephs, but my understanding is that they are not always sure what they are getting in. Liberty is getting some backs in in the next two weeks and apparently Harvey Nichols can hold one for you if you ask them.



RACHEY07 said:


> Thank you appleproject, Ellies, and pradaholic!
> 
> Actually, appleproject, I would say my photos are not the most accurate representation of the color. It's kind of brighter than this...not quite a navy..which I love, because it looks really nice with black.
> 
> My camera is not very good, and these photos aren't taken with the best lighting. I'll try to snap some better shots in sunlight soon. But it is a hard color to capture.


Thanks Rachey


----------



## saranga

Elliespurse said:


> *saranga*, both straps are removable.. but I have the short strap with the knot and carries like a shoulder bag, the long strap across body, loves the different ways



thanks, good to know


----------



## kiwishopper

*Rachey* congrats on getting your PS1!! The size looks perfect on you! You are alsy so chic and stylish!! And I love your bookcase/bagcase featured on your blog! Is that from Ikea too?


----------



## jmacxxx

OMG luv the 1st one in the same color as MK's. i was going to post about asking for help in ID-ing a certain bag, but i dont need to do it anymore....i love this one more!!! hmmmm time for some saving up again!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

iluvmybags said:


> I REALLY like the Feldspar color on Opening Ceremony's website!  It reminds me of a color Marc Jacobs did a few seasons back -- Meadow.  It looks like the perfect shade for Spring/Summer.
> 
> Hmmm . . . .  I may just have to change my Wish List!!



I saw Kirna Zabate has Large PS1 in MOSS color just in, wondering if MOSS is same as Feldspar !  They are look alike from photos


----------



## Elliespurse

*mimi_glasshouse*, Kirna Zabate has got the color naming wrong.. I have a pic from KZ a year ago when they sold Moss PS1 and it's much darker. The Feldspar (now called moss by KZ) is lighter and a more solid color..


----------



## oscarlilytc

iluvmybags said:


> I REALLY like the Feldspar color on Opening Ceremony's website!  It reminds me of a color Marc Jacobs did a few seasons back -- Meadow.  It looks like the perfect shade for Spring/Summer.
> 
> Hmmm . . . .  I may just have to change my Wish List!!



HGBbags has the feldspar in both medium and large (and of course good prices too!!)

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-feldspar-ps1-medium-p-1683.html


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Elliespurse said:


> *mimi_glasshouse*, Kirna Zabate has got the color naming wrong.. I have a pic from KZ a year ago when they sold Moss PS1 and it's much darker. The Feldspar (now called moss by KZ) is lighter and a more solid color..



Thanks Elliespurse, they name BEIGE as Tan so I m not surprised that their "Moss" is actually Feldspar....

I wrote to PS & they replied already they will not have Feldspar color to be carried at their online shop...very hard to tell from photos, I m hoping I can arrange a weekend getaway in march to NYC then I can shop in person


----------



## nielnielniel

chanel123 said:


> oI am still worry the medium will be too small for a guy to carry like myself but it's just so cute I had to see and try it in person to decide.  If it's too small I can always return it. so  i am super excited... where the hell is the UPS truck!!! deliver my PS1 bag NOW!!! haha
> 
> @NeilNeilNeil: you got a new celine bag (in your profile photo) congrats! where is the reveal post of that bag, I wanna see!
> 
> Alan



Have a try but honestly I think medium will be way too small for a guy to carry unless you are petite...

As for my Celine - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...bag-pictures-here-634082-48.html#post18009440

*Rachey*, a word of caution, don't overload your PS1 with laptops and carry it by handle...it's not really a workhorse


----------



## bag in black

I have a problem , I will buy the PS1 medium in smoke or in black ? My day outfits are jeans and black or grey shirts not more colour (you understand?) . I don't know ?


----------



## Elliespurse

*bag in black*, I think both smoke and black would look great. The black is better in rainy weather, I carries my smoke more in good, dry weather.


----------



## iluvmybags

OMG!!! It's amazing!!!


----------



## Mediana

^ Very pretty color.


----------



## bag in black

Elliespurse said:


> *bag in black*, I think both smoke and black would look great. The black is better in rainy weather, I carries my smoke more in good, dry weather.


 

but I will a bag for the all day and we have many raining dayes  then I will buy the black PS1  , but in the next time /month the smoke bag


----------



## StarBrite310

Has anyone here bought the small Keep All yet? Thoughts? Modeling photos??? I really like it!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Anyone has tried to use Tana Water and Stain Repellent on PS1? This is what I usually use to spray on my bags and shoes.

I didn't spray my viola PS1 and so far no problem, just wonder how I should treat my new Smoke PS1.


----------



## nielnielniel

all these talk about rain and etc....hmmm I was wondering, I have never sprayed mine with any repellent and it did caught a few drop of rain the second time I used it and it didnt leave a stain....so I am quite puzzled....not that I want to but still...


----------



## leboudoir

can i just chime in here and ask, does anyone reckon the PS1 is a professional looking work bag? TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

*leboudoir*, I think the PS1 could look professional depending on the color and outfit, dark suede PS1 like navy would look great imho, the many compartments are great for organizing too. The PS1 is less structured than for example Celine Luggage though.


----------



## oxygenated18

this may have been mentioned somewhere in the thread but is the strap on the large long enough to be worn messenger style? i have the medium in smoke and it's perfect but i just wish the strap was long enough to wear cross body!


----------



## Elliespurse

*oxygenated18*, the strap length on medium and large are about the same, the xl has an extra cross body strap though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Pics of the large and medium from net-a-porter


----------



## oxygenated18

Elliespurse said:


> *oxygenated18*, the strap length on medium and large are about the same, the xl has an extra cross body strap though.



thanks Elliespurse! guess i'll be eyeing the XL instead of the L


----------



## Mediana

*leboudoir* This is just my opinion but I would only use it handheld with the strap removed.


----------



## RACHEY07

leboudoir said:


> can i just chime in here and ask, does anyone reckon the PS1 is a professional looking work bag? TIA!



I definitely think so! That's why I bought it.


----------



## RACHEY07

kiwishopper said:


> *Rachey* congrats on getting your PS1!! The size looks perfect on you! You are alsy so chic and stylish!! And I love your bookcase/bagcase featured on your blog! Is that from Ikea too?



Thanks so much kiwi!!! Yes, the purse display case is the Billy Bookcase from Ikea, with glass doors. Our apartment could be straight out of a page in the Ikea catalog...that's where everything is from.


----------



## Winterbaby

I went to The Room in Toronto yesterday and played with all the PS1 bags. They had a decent selection. The straps on the medium and the large size are the same length. The suede version is heavier than the leather version. The pochette is adorable. I found the military color to be a lot lighter in person than online. And the black was by far my favorite. The linen/combo bag is really nice but I would be afraid of getting that color dirty.
I'm 5'1 and can definitely wear the PS1 crossbody comfortably over my wintercoat. 
Oh and the PS1 definitely has a professional vibe in my opinion.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I am considering getting a PS1 as my new handbag...just wondering if the metal hardware will oxide/rust?


----------



## killerdolly

i just ordered the ps1 from ****** recently and am waiting for it to arrive. would appreciate any tips on what to do and especially what to take note of, when it comes to taking care of my bag! thanks


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Winterbaby said:


> I went to The Room in Toronto yesterday and played with all the PS1 bags. They had a decent selection. The straps on the medium and the large size are the same length. The suede version is heavier than the leather version. The pochette is adorable. I found the military color to be a lot lighter in person than online. And the black was by far my favorite. The linen/combo bag is really nice but I would be afraid of getting that color dirty.
> I'm 5'1 and can definitely wear the PS1 crossbody comfortably over my wintercoat.
> Oh and the PS1 definitely has a professional vibe in my opinion.
> Hope that helps!



Hi Winterbaby, may I know how much The Room is selling PS1 medium?

SSENSE is selling online at CAD$1925 which I think is way over with today's strong CAD$. I m in Canada too but I bought mine in US...


----------



## bclovesbags

Just got my medium PS1 in bright green - I love it. Will post a photo when I get time & when I work out how (I'm new to PusreForum)


----------



## Elliespurse

*Swe3tGirl* - The hardware has antique finish and I haven't noticed any change, but perhaps it would just add to the charm?


*killerdolly* - Congrats on your PS1  which color did you get? One tip would be to make sure the metal PS tag is put on the strap first, then the strap on the bag.. there was one TPFer lost her tag.


*bclovesbags* - Congrats on the bright green PS1  It's a gorgeous color! I'm looking forward to the pics!


----------



## nielnielniel

Elliespurse, actually TWO members lost their tag...I decided not to take any chance and I hang it to the hook with a leather piece...


----------



## killerdolly

*Elliespurse* - i got the PS1 Large in Saddle. and noted on the tip! will do just that when my bag arrives! i'm so excited


----------



## Winterbaby

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Hi Winterbaby, may I know how much The Room is selling PS1 medium?
> 
> SSENSE is selling online at CAD$1925 which I think is way over with today's strong CAD$. I m in Canada too but I bought mine in US...


 

Hi, I believe they were for $1850 CAD.


----------



## BagLover21

Hi I just bought a black large PS1 from ******. I adore Erica. Very excited to get it.


----------



## Mediana

^ Glad for you .. I wanted the Birch but it's already gone.


----------



## faintlymacabre

nielnielniel said:


> Elliespurse, actually TWO members lost their tag...I decided not to take any chance and I hang it to the hook with a leather piece...


 
I almost lost mine as well -- it fell off but luckily I noticed and picked it up before walking away!  I don't even hang it on my bag anymore.  I keep it in the inside pocket.


----------



## gucci whore

I finally caved and bought the medium PS1 in black.


----------



## Elliespurse

*BagLover21* and *gucci whore* - Congrats on your PS1:s 


*killerdolly*, the Saddle is great choice


----------



## nielnielniel

GOOD GRIEF!!!! I am annoyed. The strap gave way. I have been reading and was warned not to overload my PS1 and I have been careful and always take care of my bag. It just freaking broke - the metal clasp bit.

And I only carry a damn phone, wallet and a small pouch! WTF!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*nielnielniel*, I'm so sorry but send an email to PS support. They are great and repair things very fast.


----------



## pradaholic

killerdolly said:


> *Elliespurse* - i got the PS1 Large in Saddle. and noted on the tip! will do just that when my bag arrives! i'm so excited



Killerdolly, remember to post photos of your large Saddle


----------



## nielnielniel

Elliespurse said:


> *nielnielniel*, I'm so sorry but send an email to PS support. They are great and repair things very fast.



I am not going to bother. Mine came with an additional strap so I am selling it off. I have only used it a couple of times...bought it less than a month.

It was meant to be a birthday present for myself and turned out to be a disaster.


----------



## kenzo89

I'd like some opinions please guys, I've got a job interview tomorrow for a PR agency and I think I'm going to go in an ensemble that will be black and white, do you think my Large Black or Medium Mochila PS1 will be better suited? I guess I know Black is better suited but I just think the Mochila will be a nice touch to an otherwise plain outfit. Thoughts? 

If it helps, the PR agency is an international company who look after many high end Fashion houses.



nielnielniel said:


> GOOD GRIEF!!!! I am annoyed. The strap gave way. I have been reading and was warned not to overload my PS1 and I have been careful and always take care of my bag. It just freaking broke - the metal clasp bit.
> 
> And I only carry a damn phone, wallet and a small pouch! WTF!!!



Wow really? I'm so surprised. I've carried my laptop in mine, water bottles etc alongside what I carry normally and I've not had an problems. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mediana

*nielnielniel* Sorry to hear that, but are you sure you want to sell it after only a month? 

I've never heard anything about not overloading the bag, not I'm getting worried, I thought it was a work horse that could take pretty much anything.


----------



## bisoumoi

*nielnielniel* mine broke after a week and I managed to salvage the small bits, stuck them back together with super glue. It works alright now but I definitely don't treat it like a work horse anymore. Have been very vigilant on what I carry in my PS1. I think it happens to a handful of PS1s, not most. A lot of PS1 owners don't have any issue with carrying heavy things in their bags. I guess we are the unlucky ones.
*
Kenny*, I'd go for the Mochila.


----------



## Mediana

*bisoumoi* Still, it's badly made.


----------



## nielnielniel

*Kenny*, I would go for Mochila too.

As for my strap...I am just very tired. I paid alot for it and certainly don't expect such terrible quality. Some el cheapo bag that I gotten from Korea cost less (for the price I paid for Ps1, I could have gotten *100* of that same el cheapo bag) and lasted two years without any issue!!!!!


----------



## pradaholic

I need help..can someone who ordered from Luisaviaroma before help me to confirm the colour code BEIGE is same the BIRCH in ProenzaSchouler website?

I emailed them and they said BEIGE is color code 17 and lighter than the photo of BIRCH as in ProenzaSchouler website. Appreciate for those who ordered BEIGE before from LUISAVIAROMA can clarify on this 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## appleproject

nielnielniel said:


> *Kenny*, I would go for Mochila too.
> 
> As for my strap...I am just very tired. I paid alot for it and certainly don't expect such terrible quality. Some el cheapo bag that I gotten from Korea cost less (for the price I paid for Ps1, I could have gotten *100* of that same el cheapo bag) and lasted two years without any issue!!!!!



I'm very sorry to hear that, thats very frustrating


----------



## LeeMiller

Any moms use the large PS1 as a diaper bag? I love the grey color and am wondering if it would work for that use.


----------



## chanel123

Hey everyone! 

I've finally received my medium size Linen PS1 bag !!! it is so cute I almost pee on my pants! LOL.  I was worry about the size to be too small but I have to say, for Medium PS1, it is a little small for a guy to carry it as a satchel (but it's almost the same size as some small laptop bag) but I think if you carry it with confidence, it will be ok to carry it as Satchel.  

As for the shoulder strap, it is too short for a man to wear it cross the shoulder but carry it on one shoulder it's actually kinda nice! but in the photo I have attached below, I use the longer wider strap from my Proenza Schouler Large Cabas Tote from last fall to be use as the cross body shoulder strap on this bag and it is actually super cute! it's perfect when you go shopping or runing around in the city and don't want to carry a big ass messenger bag and this is the perfect size!

Just to throw it out there, I am not a petite dude, I am 5'7" and weight.... I'll keep that a secret, but I purposely took a profile shot to show y'all that it is actually a great size to wear it cross the body kinda bag for a dude!

I hope this helps any male fashionistas out there also was wondering & worried like I did about the medium size PS1, it's great! get it!  but I wish they also make this linen PS1 in Large or XLarge size I would totally buy it,too!

I LOVE my linen PS1 !! happy happy, joy joy !

Alan


----------



## lkim16

I can't decide on size!  The medium satchel or the mini cross body pouch??
decisions, decisions!!


----------



## kenzo89

Thanks for all your feedback. I'm going to take my Mochila to the interview. I will post pics later! 



chanel123 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've finally received my medium size Linen PS1 bag !!! it is so cute I almost pee on my pants! LOL.  I was worry about the size to be too small but I have to say, for Medium PS1, it is a little small for a guy to carry it as a satchel (but it's almost the same size as some small laptop bag) but I think if you carry it with confidence, it will be ok to carry it as Satchel.
> 
> As for the shoulder strap, it is too short for a man to wear it cross the shoulder but carry it on one shoulder it's actually kinda nice! but in the photo I have attached below, I use the longer wider strap from my Proenza Schouler Large Cabas Tote from last fall to be use as the cross body shoulder strap on this bag and it is actually super cute! it's perfect when you go shopping or runing around in the city and don't want to carry a big ass messenger bag and this is the perfect size!
> 
> Just to throw it out there, I am not a petite dude, I am 5'7" and weight.... I'll keep that a secret, but I purposely took a profile shot to show y'all that it is actually a great size to wear it cross the body kinda bag for a dude!
> 
> I hope this helps any male fashionistas out there also was wondering & worried like I did about the medium size PS1, it's great! get it!  but I wish they also make this linen PS1 in Large or XLarge size I would totally buy it,too!
> 
> I LOVE my linen PS1 !! happy happy, joy joy !
> 
> Alan



Congrats! Looks fantastic on you. Do you have closer photos of the Linen PS1? I can't wait to see one in real life. Is it much lighter than other PS1s in your experience?


----------



## lmelanie

I really want the dark red one. What season is that from, this past fall?


----------



## oscarlilytc

chanel123 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've finally received my medium size Linen PS1 bag !!! it is so cute I almost pee on my pants! LOL.  I was worry about the size to be too small but I have to say, for Medium PS1, it is a little small for a guy to carry it as a satchel (but it's almost the same size as some small laptop bag) but I think if you carry it with confidence, it will be ok to carry it as Satchel.
> 
> As for the shoulder strap, it is too short for a man to wear it cross the shoulder but carry it on one shoulder it's actually kinda nice! but in the photo I have attached below, I use the longer wider strap from my Proenza Schouler Large Cabas Tote from last fall to be use as the cross body shoulder strap on this bag and it is actually super cute! it's perfect when you go shopping or runing around in the city and don't want to carry a big ass messenger bag and this is the perfect size!
> 
> Just to throw it out there, I am not a petite dude, I am 5'7" and weight.... I'll keep that a secret, but I purposely took a profile shot to show y'all that it is actually a great size to wear it cross the body kinda bag for a dude!
> 
> I hope this helps any male fashionistas out there also was wondering & worried like I did about the medium size PS1, it's great! get it!  but I wish they also make this linen PS1 in Large or XLarge size I would totally buy it,too!
> 
> I LOVE my linen PS1 !! happy happy, joy joy !
> 
> Alan





That linen bag looks great!  I live in the sub-tropics where it is warm for all but 2 months of the year and I think this bag would be perfect for me!

Kenny - Good luck with your interview!


----------



## oscarlilytc

lmelanie said:


> I really want the dark red one. What season is that from, this past fall?



The red is still available at some places - www.sien-antwerp.com are still showing it.  It was on the Proenza Schouler website too until recently, but is now showing out of stock.  You could try contacting them to see if they are getting more.  Otherwise, on the PS website, you will find the full list of stockists.  It is just a matter of going though them to see if anyone has it.


----------



## Winterbaby

*Chanel123*, I love the linen on you! It looks super fabulous!!


----------



## vlore

Congrats *Alan*! I really, really like it and it looks good on you!


----------



## chanel123

kenzo89 said:


> Congrats! Looks fantastic on you. Do you have closer photos of the Linen PS1? I can't wait to see one in real life. Is it much lighter than other PS1s in your experience?


 
Hey Kenny, good luck with your interview! yes, the bag is much lighter than the leather PS1, which is kinda good because I am just worry that little clasp closure thing at the front flap is all there is to hold the weiht of the bag plus whatever stuff you put into your bag... sorry that my photo is not well lit, but what I love about this linen fabrice they use is that it is not too "White" it has some grain/fiber that's a little darker than just the regular linen color so it's very well mixed in and it's the perfect shades of 'linen color" if that make any sense. 

I was trying to find the blk/white combo Mochila bag like the one you have, but only the green color combo is available in USA... 

I am also thinking of getting the XLarge Ps1 in midnight color, but kinda worry that since it's the bigger size bag might be more heavy and seen many photos online that when people pack all of their stuff in to the PS1 and it seems like all the weight is holding on by that tiny flip clasp at the front closure... has anyone heard any problems that the clasp broke? due to holding the weight when you carry it as a satchel?


----------



## chanel123

Hey Vlore, Winter baby, Oscarlilytc:

Thanks for your compliments ! I love this bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

*chanel123* - Congrats! Your new PS1 looks great 

--

There's live F/W show on proenzaschouler.com 8pm EST tonight, and I just saw this message


----------



## chanel123

Elliespurse said:


> *chanel123* - Congrats! Your new PS1 looks great


 
Thanks Elliespurse!!


----------



## golden's mom

Well, my strap is in customs...come on, it's a strap!  It isn't an expensive item...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Did anyone preorder any of the FW11 bags?  I like them!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I liked the FW bags too, but haven't preordered yet. (I already have knitted gloves in the same color scheme )


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I haven't either. I cannot make a decision about a bag I will receive 8 months from now. It's too far away.


----------



## Mediana

I was hoping there would be more bags you could pre order .. not to found of the printed ones.


----------



## hblakely

so I thought I would just share some info for people who are looking to but a ps bag.
I bought a medium ps1 in emerald suede around 8 months ago. It is so beautiful but not the best quality. One of the seams split and had to be repaired, so there was a hole on one side for a while, that happened after about 3 months, then the material on the clasp stated to peel off. Having said that I do use it most days for uni so its not as if its not been used alot. Also I know some people have been worried about the weather and suede, I live in london and its rained ALOT and the suede has held up well. I think if it is one of the lighter shades then you will see visible marks but on the darker ones, not so much.

Would I buy another ps1? probably not as the quality is not great. I did however buy a ps11 in black and its pretty sturdy and is in great shape. Much better than the celine box bags, which I find I cant fit as much in. Plus my celine is covered with scratches so I would say go for the ps11 if your looking for a box bag.


----------



## Mediana

^Thanks for the info. I'm about to buy both the PS1 and a Celine classic box. 

About the quality though .. I don't like this at all. To many people have stated that the bag doesn't hold up. Should I go for it anyway?


----------



## elizamartens

I have mine since it launched and no complains though, I am now interested in the fw 2011 bags but it is still so far away


----------



## debi.n

Hi *hblakely*, thanks so much for posting that, that is really useful information.  Especially about the suede, it seems that a lot of people just guess that suede will not wear well but don't actually have the experience with it to say for sure.

A couple more questions about it - did you treat the suede with any weather protector?  Also my other worry about suede is that where the suede gets rubbed on it will go smooth in those spots, do you know what I mean?  Has that happened to yours?

I think they look better in suede but just worry it would be silly to pay a lot of money for a bag that will look tatty in no time.

Sorry to hear about the poor quality, do you tend to put a lot of things in the bag or is this just from normal use?  If so it might make me think twice.

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Mediana*, the PS1 is meant to hold up really well and I know Proenza Schouler repairs things quickly if there are some issue. I carried my PS1 with laptop etc without problems on vacations, see pic from a flight.


----------



## elizamartens

anybody an Idea on the PS1 pouch, I saw it in bright green on sien-antwerp.com, 
how small is it and how long the strap?


----------



## killerdolly

hey guys, read a lot about the quality of the PS1. just a quick question, if my ps1 were to suffer from any of those things mentioned, where should i head to for "repair works" i bought mine from ****** and reside in singapore. we don't have a ps1 boutique here in singapore. this is pretty tricky


----------



## Elliespurse

*killerdolly*, I would contact Proenza Schouler support and/or Erica to arrange something. The PS support is great.


----------



## Nicola_Six

I just broke my bag ban because I received a bonus from work (yay!), so I spent part of it on a large PS1 in dark purple suede. _Pics to come sometime this week!_

I hope it holds up - I just read the above posts re: quality issues. Speaking of...it was raining today, but I couldn't resist carrying it. Last night, I sprayed it with a Tana protector (which I use on my leather boots), and it repelled the water beautifully today. The water simply sat on the suede until I used my scarf to blot it off (I did blot it off quickly though!). The suede doesn't look like it was in the rain at all.


----------



## Winterbaby

Nicola, did you buy it at The Room? I saw the purple suede there in large - it was pretty! Congrats!


----------



## hblakely

Mediana: I would still get one if I were you, I think the main problem with mine was the stitching. But hopefully they will have sorted that by now. 

debi.n: I didn't treat mine which was really silly, so defiantly do that if you decide to get one. There is one area which has been worn smooth on the front, I think just from rubbing on clothing but I use mine everyday. I agree with you though, I'm glad I got suede as I think they look really beautiful, especially the darker colours.
Usually I use mine for uni and I carry 2 A5 notebooks, sunglasses, a small make-up bag, card holder, phone, pens and keys. Its never over filled and it has kept its shape very well which Im pleased about!


----------



## Janicemph

In addition to hardware concerns are their any other concerns about the bag. I have been reading a lot of the threads about this bag, and have been considering getting one. Now I am getting apprehensive about the quality of the bag. With this price point it should hold up much longer.

Does the handle fit comfortably over the crook of the arm and
 Where would I purchase a large black leather or purple suede bag?


----------



## debi.n

Oooooooo I think I'm finally coming to a decision about which one to get.  I really like the smoke but after reading that they turn more brown with age I think I am changing my mind.  And I also wouldn't want to worry about water marks.  Now hearing that the suede ages well I think I am deciding on the medium navy suede......  now where to get one!!  The only place I have seen them is on the PS website, but ordering from the States isn't an option due to duties and taxes, so I need to find somewhere in Europe.  So far the European boutiques seem to be a fair bit cheaper than here, like you seem to be able to get them for under £1100 on Luisa Via Roma or Sien but here they are £1250+.

Thanks *hblakely*!  Any chance of getting a photo to see how your bag has aged?

Congrats *Nicola_Six*!  Look forward to seeing the photos.  Glad to hear that the protector worked on the suede.


----------



## Nicola_Six

Winterbaby said:


> Nicola, did you buy it at The Room? I saw the purple suede there in large - it was pretty! Congrats!


 
Thank you! And yes I did! I had been eyeing it for a while there but I had no money to buy it. It was actually on "sale" - the price was marked as $2,350 CDN ( <- my reaction initially), but when I went to pay for it, apparently it had been marked down, and I got another 10% off because it was the last model and had some marks on it (which I took out with an eraser when I got home). So I ended up paying a little over $1900 CDN inclusive of taxes. 

At the Room, I also noticed that a bunch of the other PS1s that had been on display were gone - large white leather, and medium green leather. The SA told me that they are flying out of the store!

The SA also mentioned to me that they wouldn't be getting in any more dark purple suede PS1s - which makes sense, because I think it was a colour from last season or the season before that.


----------



## Nicola_Six

debi.n said:


> Oooooooo I think I'm finally coming to a decision about which one to get. I really like the smoke but after reading that they turn more brown with age I think I am changing my mind. And I also wouldn't want to worry about water marks. Now hearing that the suede ages well I think I am deciding on the medium navy suede...... now where to get one!! The only place I have seen them is on the PS website, but ordering from the States isn't an option due to duties and taxes, so I need to find somewhere in Europe. So far the European boutiques seem to be a fair bit cheaper than here, like you seem to be able to get them for under £1100 on Luisa Via Roma or Sien but here they are £1250+.
> 
> Thanks *hblakely*! Any chance of getting a photo to see how your bag has aged?
> 
> Congrats *Nicola_Six*! Look forward to seeing the photos. Glad to hear that the protector worked on the suede.


 
Thanks! And I'm glad the protector worked as well, cuz rain + unprotected suede = . I doubt any suede, though, would withstand a downpour, doesn't matter how expensive it is! So I stuffed a huge plastic bag into my PS1 in case of downpours.

I hope the suede ages well - I actually considered dark suede based on a TPFer who posted a while back about her emerald suede PS1 being really durable. The SA told me that the PS1 I bought has been kicking at the store since mid to last year as a display model, so I suspect many people handled the purse before me - but it still looks brand spanking new, which bodes well. Fingers crossed!

Good luck on your search for a navy suede! It seems like navy is a staple PS1 colour, so you may be able to hold out for a while until they appear in Europe for a cheaper price. Of course, if you don't want to wait...


----------



## iluvmybags

So did you see the article on The Purse Blog about the PS pre-orders for F/W?  
http://www.purseblog.com/proenza-sc...roenza-schouler-bags-while-you-still-can.html
They made three bags available immediately after the show -- a pouchette, PS1 & Weekender (I think the PS1 is a medium, altho it might be a large)

I'm not really feeling the "blanket print" - maybe cuz I love my leather and the PS leather is so wonderful to begin with (that was one of the major draws to this bag in the first place).  I'm also not a big fan of "loud" prints

What do you guys think of these?







would you pay $975, $1925 or $1585 (in order, from left to right) for one of these?


----------



## naling

I think they're fun, but heck to the no! I would not pay that much for them! For something so trendy??? They should have at least taken 30% off the regular price for them...


----------



## iluvmybags

Just found out it's the Medium -- personally, I wouldn't pay almost $500 more for a bag that's not all leather


----------



## oscarlilytc

iluvmybags said:


> So did you see the article on The Purse Blog about the PS pre-orders for F/W?
> http://www.purseblog.com/proenza-sc...roenza-schouler-bags-while-you-still-can.html
> They made three bags available immediately after the show -- a pouchette, PS1 & Weekender (I think the PS1 is a medium, altho it might be a large)
> 
> I'm not really feeling the "blanket print" - maybe cuz I love my leather and the PS leather is so wonderful to begin with (that was one of the major draws to this bag in the first place).  I'm also not a big fan of "loud" prints
> 
> What do you guys think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you pay $975, $1925 or $1585 (in order, from left to right) for one of these?



According to the PS website, the PS1 is a medium and the keepall is a small.  I hope this isn't an indication of new prices across the range!!!!

Oops, sorry iluvmybags - just saw your post saying it was medium!


----------



## iluvmybags

No worries -- our posts crossed!!
If I were going to pay $1925 for a bag, I think I'd make an effort to shell out another $75 and buy the Large PS1 -- I don't understand why they're charging more money for something that's not full leather.  One of the biggest draws, IMO, is the "Lux" leather that PS1 uses.  If they're using blanket fabric in a "loud" print, I think the bag looses a major part of it's appeal.  Add to that a higher price tag?  I don't know -- I don't get it


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope the higher prices is because of the limited number made and they have to recoup the costs?

--

Liberty has an adorable green suede Pouch


----------



## oscarlilytc

^ That green is gorgeous!  ****** has restocked.  The Birch is back on in medium and large.  I think there was someone a few pages back that wanted that.  And also Smoke in medium and large too.

Also, the mochilla and linen PS1's weren't more expensive than the leather.  In fact, I think they were a little bit cheaper, so I also don't get the prices of these new blanket ones!!!


----------



## pradaholic

debi.n said:


> Oooooooo I think I'm finally coming to a decision about which one to get.  I really like the smoke but after reading that they turn more brown with age I think I am changing my mind.  And I also wouldn't want to worry about water marks.  Now hearing that the suede ages well I think I am deciding on the medium navy suede......  now where to get one!!  The only place I have seen them is on the PS website, but ordering from the States isn't an option due to duties and taxes, so I need to find somewhere in Europe.  So far the European boutiques seem to be a fair bit cheaper than here, like you seem to be able to get them for under £1100 on Luisa Via Roma or Sien but here they are £1250+.
> 
> Thanks *hblakely*!  Any chance of getting a photo to see how your bag has aged?
> 
> Congrats *Nicola_Six*!  Look forward to seeing the photos.  Glad to hear that the protector worked on the suede.



Debi.n,

Luisaviaroma has many PS1 large in stock now with many colour choices too. I just ordered BEIGE and now very excited waiting for my bag to arrive!!


----------



## pradapiggy

Re: the quality

To those whose bags have been holding up with no problems: did you purchase them in the earlier PS1 years? Because maybe the quality is getting worse as the years go by (much like the Roccos)?? I'm worried now, because I've been waiting to get the medium black leather in Europe this summer!


----------



## Nicola_Six

Pics of my new large, dark purple PS1 suede!

With flash - this colour in the photo is wayyyyyy lighter than it's supposed to be, but I included this to show how uniform the suede is, and what great quality it is:







With no flash - this is more true to the actual colour of the purse (although it's a bit more blue-toned IRL):


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Nicola_Six said:


> Thank you! And yes I did! I had been eyeing it for a while there but I had no money to buy it. It was actually on "sale" - the price was marked as $2,350 CDN ( <- my reaction initially), but when I went to pay for it, apparently it had been marked down, and I got another 10% off because it was the last model and had some marks on it (which I took out with an eraser when I got home). So I ended up paying a little over $1900 CDN inclusive of taxes.
> 
> At the Room, I also noticed that a bunch of the other PS1s that had been on display were gone - large white leather, and medium green leather. The SA told me that they are flying out of the store!
> 
> The SA also mentioned to me that they wouldn't be getting in any more dark purple suede PS1s - which makes sense, because I think it was a colour from last season or the season before that.



WOW, congratulations ! you got a good deal ! I m in Montreal and too bad we don't have the Room at the Bay here


----------



## appleproject

Nicola_Six said:


> Pics of my new large, dark purple PS1 suede!
> 
> With flash - this colour in the photo is wayyyyyy lighter than it's supposed to be, but I included this to show how uniform the suede is, and what great quality it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With no flash - this is more true to the actual colour of the purse (although it's a bit more blue-toned IRL):



Beautiful Nicola


----------



## nielnielniel

the thing is medium is actually quite nice and enough (just that the strap is waaaay too short)...if only its longer than it would have been perfect - congrats *chanel123*

*elliepurse* - was wondering if you have PS1 CS email? I am thinking to email them about my strap. I put mine up for sale already but if it's not bought up, at least I can get the strap fixed or give it to the new owner...


----------



## Elliespurse

*nielnielniel*, I think you could try the contact info here www.proenzaschouler.com/help.php?id=6 for directions.


----------



## debi.n

Oooo the suede looks beautiful *Nicola_Six*!  What a great colour!  Would love to hear how the suede holds up over the coming weeks.  You're right I think it will just be a matter of waiting for the navy suede to be available somewhere over here.  I'm going to Paris in April so I will have a good look there and hopefully they will have it and I can pay in Euros.  It'll also give me a couple of months more to save up.... haha.

Thanks *pradaholic*, I've been keeping an eye on Luisa Via Roma but they don't have any mediums in suede at the moment.  Post pics of your birch when it arrives!

Also I have to say I'm not really a fan of the new blanket patterned bags..........  and paying more for a bag that's not leather is ridiculous.


----------



## ARDENKA

hi, has any ps1 owner noticed that the sides of the strap is starting to crack/fray after use? i've used my bag only three times and i see the sides beginning to fray. When i run my hands along the strap, it's not smooth. does that make sense? lol thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

*ARDENKA*, it's the "edge glue" coating? It usually isn't smooth even when new, my PS1:s looks like this but it haven't changed with time. There was one TPFer many pages back where some glue was missing. I think PS can fix this if it happens though.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

pradapiggy said:


> Re: the quality
> 
> To those whose bags have been holding up with no problems: did you purchase them in the earlier PS1 years? Because maybe the quality is getting worse as the years go by (much like the Roccos)?? I'm worried now, because I've been waiting to get the medium black leather in Europe this summer!



Yes, mine is almost as new, and it's from the first or second season.


----------



## killerdolly

i just got my ps1 large in saddle from ****** and i have some questions

1) am i supposed to untie the knot? if i don't it feels a little short?
2) how come some people can wear it crossbody cause there is absolutely no way i can do that. is there like some additional strap or something? i read something about buying the strap somewhere on the forum before. some advise please?

and the ps1 large turned out a little smaller than i'd have expected. it really feels more like a medium but i don't know how a medium looks like. it's like approx 14" across only? which is really just nice for my 13" macbook pro when i fit it in.

thanks all!


----------



## ARDENKA

Elliespurse said:


> *ARDENKA*, it's the "edge glue" coating? It usually isn't smooth even when new, my PS1:s looks like this but it haven't changed with time. There was one TPFer many pages back where some glue was missing. I think PS can fix this if it happens though.


 
Thanks Ellie, when i first got the bag, the straps were smooth. ill use it for a few more times and see what happens. thanks again!!


----------



## pradaholic

killerdolly said:


> i just got my ps1 large in saddle from ****** and i have some questions
> 
> 1) am i supposed to untie the knot? if i don't it feels a little short?
> 2) how come some people can wear it crossbody cause there is absolutely no way i can do that. is there like some additional strap or something? i read something about buying the strap somewhere on the forum before. some advise please?
> 
> and the ps1 large turned out a little smaller than i'd have expected. it really feels more like a medium but i don't know how a medium looks like. it's like approx 14" across only? which is really just nice for my 13" macbook pro when i fit it in.
> 
> thanks all!



Killerdolly, I am waiting for my PS1 large to be delivered as well. However I would like to know where can I buy additional strap too 

Based on the measurement, it's no way can carry cross body.


----------



## Elliespurse

*killerdolly*- Congrats on your PS1! 
I think most untie the knot although I prefer the shortened strap with knot. The Pouch has a longer strap but I'm not sure it comes in saddle color? The large should be about 14-15" across, the medium 12-13".


----------



## pradaholic

jackieusc said:


> OK, just got the best customer service from Proenza Schouler.  I am ordering an extra long strap for my large saddle ps1, it will be $150
> 
> So excited!  Next up a Carry All , if I can get some good pictures of it , mod shots and interiors.



Jackieusc, could you share the email address of ProenzaSchouler where we can order an extra strap? 


If you got your extra strap, can you measure and let us know the total length?

Thx!!!


----------



## ARDENKA

I am so waiting on the pouch in saddle.


----------



## Nicola_Six

mimi_glasshouse said:


> WOW, congratulations ! you got a good deal ! I m in Montreal and too bad we don't have the Room at the Bay here


 
Thanks! I'm still in shock over the deal. 

They really should open multiple locations of The Room across Canada. But if it makes you feel better, the PS1 selection at the Room is painfully limited and the markup is insane (plus taxes, so you get the idea of the cost of the bag!), so you're probably best off ordering from the U.S. if possible. The SAs at the Room told me a few months ago that they were getting "lots" of other colours in for spring. But the only colours they ended up getting were black leather and green leather.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Nicola_Six* - Gorgeous purple color!  Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## appleproject

I've been planning on getting my PS1 soon but am now starting to worry about the quality, it is quite a lot of money for something that seems to be breaking easily. The bags that seem The bags that seem to last are from the first season- what do you guys think?


----------



## iluvmybags

I think with every brand, there will be a handful of bags that have "issues" with them.  I don't think it comes down to the season they were released or made.  My PS1 is from last fall (F/W 2010), and I've been using the bag every day for 3 months now and haven't any issues with the bag whatsoever.  The clasp is not loose or all scratched up, I haven't lost my PS luggage tag, the bag looks great (better than it looked when it was brand new!).  I never treated my bag with any type of all weather or stain repellent and have carried the bag in snow and rain and there are water stains or marks, know darkening of or spotting of the leather.

If anything, PS has proven to pay attention to problems and defects and are willing to fix these issues should they arise, so I wouldn't be worried about buying a bag or what season it's from.  Buy what you like and IF there's an issue, contact PS customer service and I'm sure they will take care of it for you


----------



## Nicola_Six

Thanks *appleproject*, *debi.n*, and *Elliespurse*!

*debi.n*, I'll be sure to post an update on the condition of my PS1 as I keep using it. Good luck on your search for navy! It's good you're seeing the purses IRL - I think you'll fall in love with the suede when you see it. I liked the leather but the suede was just AMAZING!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*appleproject*, I haven't seen any visible change in new PS1 (leather, hw etc) over the years. I have also checked more than 25 authentic preloved PS1:s in auth thread, the only thing I've seen is some spots/color change in the light colored leathers.


----------



## appleproject

iluvmybags said:


> I think with every brand, there will be a handful of bags that have "issues" with them.  I don't think it comes down to the season they were released or made.  My PS1 is from last fall (F/W 2010), and I've been using the bag every day for 3 months now and haven't any issues with the bag whatsoever.  The clasp is not loose or all scratched up, I haven't lost my PS luggage tag, the bag looks great (better than it looked when it was brand new!).  I never treated my bag with any type of all weather or stain repellent and have carried the bag in snow and rain and there are water stains or marks, know darkening of or spotting of the leather.
> 
> If anything, PS has proven to pay attention to problems and defects and are willing to fix these issues should they arise, so I wouldn't be worried about buying a bag or what season it's from.  Buy what you like and IF there's an issue, contact PS customer service and I'm sure they will take care of it for you





Elliespurse said:


> *appleproject*, I haven't seen any visible change in new PS1 (leather, hw etc) over the years. I have also checked more than 25 authentic preloved PS1:s in auth thread, the only thing I've seen is some spots/color change in the light colored leathers.



Thanks very much ladies.  I really do want this this bag, so that's exactly what I want to hear . Good point Iluvmybags, worry about a problem if there is one.

Next week I'm going to see what London sticklers have the bag in stock so I can try them on in person and decide


----------



## Janicemph

appleproject said:


> I've been planning on getting my PS1 soon but am now starting to worry about the quality, it is quite a lot of money for something that seems to be breaking easily. The bags that seem The bags that seem to last are from the first season- what do you guys think?





iluvmybags said:


> I think with every brand, there will be a handful of bags that have "issues" with them.  I don't think it comes down to the season they were released or made.  My PS1 is from last fall (F/W 2010), and I've been using the bag every day for 3 months now and haven't any issues with the bag whatsoever.  The clasp is not loose or all scratched up, I haven't lost my PS luggage tag, the bag looks great (better than it looked when it was brand new!).  I never treated my bag with any type of all weather or stain repellent and have carried the bag in snow and rain and there are water stains or marks, know darkening of or spotting of the leather.
> 
> If anything, PS has proven to pay attention to problems and defects and are willing to fix these issues should they arise, so I wouldn't be worried about buying a bag or what season it's from.  Buy what you like and IF there's an issue, contact PS customer service and I'm sure they will take care of it for you



This was my concern as well.  But you put it in perspective for me.  Thanks.  This helps me to make my decision.


----------



## oscarlilytc

iluvmybags said:


> I think with every brand, there will be a handful of bags that have "issues" with them.  I don't think it comes down to the season they were released or made.  My PS1 is from last fall (F/W 2010), and I've been using the bag every day for 3 months now and haven't any issues with the bag whatsoever.  The clasp is not loose or all scratched up, I haven't lost my PS luggage tag, the bag looks great (better than it looked when it was brand new!).  I never treated my bag with any type of all weather or stain repellent and have carried the bag in snow and rain and there are water stains or marks, know darkening of or spotting of the leather.
> 
> If anything, PS has proven to pay attention to problems and defects and are willing to fix these issues should they arise, so I wouldn't be worried about buying a bag or what season it's from.  Buy what you like and IF there's an issue, contact PS customer service and I'm sure they will take care of it for you





I agree with everything said!

I have a PS1 purchased late last year and I have used it EVERY day since getting it (though I have another one on its way which just got out of customs, so hopefully I will get it over the next day or so!!!  - But that's another story!!).  

Mine is a large and at the moment it is really full and heavy as I have been carrying samples for my business around in it as well!  It still looks perfect.  The leather has softened up nicely, but the clasp, straps, hardware are PERFECT!  The sealant around the edges is PERFECT!


----------



## frugalgirl

hi, i was wondering if anyone has the PS1 in stone (suede). i was so close to buying it in proenzaschouler.com, but i saw it in a different site and it looked way darker - more than i would actually like. so is it close to a white-ish color or more of a lighter kind of grey? 

im so confused which color to get! aaahh. i know that i want a large one though. i have mixed feelings for the black. sometimes it looks nice and classic. but doesn't it seem to plain sometimes? the white is nice, but  a friend already has it, so i can't get it. ive thought about the stone (leather). i like the silver suede but can't find it anywhere! i like the antique pink in suede, but i dont know if it would match with a lot of things.. 

can someone please help me with my dilemma?


----------



## Elliespurse

*frugalgirl*, I saw the stone suede on MrsH and Lagarconne for comparison..


----------



## elizamartens

at Ardenka, how is the pouch I am thinking too, but how big is it? And is the strap long enough?
where did you find the saddle? 



ARDENKA said:


> I am so waiting on the pouch in saddle.


----------



## elizamartens

Elliespurse said:


> *frugalgirl*, I saw the stone suede on MrsH and Lagarconne for comparison..



they also have at sien if it helps


----------



## frugalgirl

Elliespurse said:


> *frugalgirl*, I saw the stone suede on MrsH and Lagarconne for comparison..



thanks, after looking at these sites i've realized i would have made a mistake on getting the bag in stone and suede! i'm still really confused to which color i should get. ANY SUGGESTIONS? has anyone been to the department stores in beverly hills and seen the stock for the ps1? i might take a visit sometime this weekend.


----------



## love_denise

ARDENKA said:


> hi, has any ps1 owner noticed that the sides of the strap is starting to crack/fray after use? i've used my bag only three times and i see the sides beginning to fray. When i run my hands along the strap, it's not smooth. does that make sense? lol thanks!



OMG... I was going to post this, too. This is happening to me also! I have been using my bag since July, it's pretty much my everyday bag and I rarely use the handles but it's beening to crack and look brownish. I want to ask PS if they will fix it because I haven't ruined my bag, at all.

I'll post pictures soon!


----------



## Elliespurse

frugalgirl said:


> thanks, after looking at these sites i've realized i would have made a mistake on getting the bag in stone and suede! i'm still really confused to which color i should get. ANY SUGGESTIONS? has anyone been to the department stores in beverly hills and seen the stock for the ps1? i might take a visit sometime this weekend.



Yes nothing beat trying the bag irl in a store, there's a list of stores here proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stores/


----------



## angerine

I am really obsessed with this bag, but I'm debating on the color or if I should get the Mulberry Alexa instead. I was allured by the midnight blue originally, but it is now out of stock. I'm looking into either the saddle or birch color, maybe? Not a big fan of the black or maize color. What would be a good tiebreaker between the two bags and colors?


----------



## Elliespurse

*angerine*, the midnight is a permanent color and will eventually get back in stock again. The saddle and birch colors are great too, search this thread for saddle mod pics. I've seen some great pics here! G/L


----------



## killerdolly

*angerine* - i contemplated between the alexa and the ps1 for the longest time as well and decided it has to be the ps1. i finally got mine and it is divine. the alexa is too soft (in shape) for me and it tends to slouch around, so i much prefer the ps1 in terms of that.

i got mine in saddle and the ps1 wallet in midnight blue. the midnight blue is awesome, i love it but most of my bags are already that colour so i thought i wanna saddle one for a change and was i impressed when i got mine 

hope this helps!


----------



## love_denise

Elliespurse, by any chance do you have the link to the PS1 Care thread? Thanks.


----------



## angerine

Elliespurse said:


> *angerine*, the midnight is a permanent color and will eventually get back in stock again. The saddle and birch colors are great too, search this thread for saddle mod pics. I've seen some great pics here! G/L





killerdolly said:


> *angerine* - i contemplated between the alexa and the ps1 for the longest time as well and decided it has to be the ps1. i finally got mine and it is divine. the alexa is too soft (in shape) for me and it tends to slouch around, so i much prefer the ps1 in terms of that.
> 
> i got mine in saddle and the ps1 wallet in midnight blue. the midnight blue is awesome, i love it but most of my bags are already that colour so i thought i wanna saddle one for a change and was i impressed when i got mine
> 
> hope this helps!



@Elliepurse: I have seen great pictures for both, but I'm still indecisive...
@killerdolly: What would be the overall shape of the ps1 in general, I've seen bulky, structured pictures of the ps1 and the slouchier look. I prefer the slouchier look, but does it usually maintain the bulky shape or the looser?


----------



## killerdolly

*angerine* - i think it depends. cause some users on the forum mentioned that theirs slouch over time and also, the "slouch" or "bulk" depends on how much you fill your bag. if it is filled, it has the bulky shape that i think you referred to, if not, it will slouch since the leather is soft.


----------



## angerine

killerdolly said:


> *angerine* - i think it depends. cause some users on the forum mentioned that theirs slouch over time and also, the "slouch" or "bulk" depends on how much you fill your bag. if it is filled, it has the bulky shape that i think you referred to, if not, it will slouch since the leather is soft.



Thanks, I guess that makes sense. I also wanted to verify, about how long is the shoulder strap?


----------



## Elliespurse

*love_denise*, we don't have a specific care thread here, but I think it would be great if we started more new threads  Some general names like "Proenza Schouler PS1 Care" or "Proenza Schouler PS1 Shopping" that's easy to find.

Here are threads that come up in search,
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/p-s-i-love-you-645859.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-wallets-pics-chat-656500.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-experience-in-the-rain-567356.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/reveal-first-designer-purse-s-612871.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schoulers-customer-service-and-damaged-ps1-592090.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/for-you-ps1-people-knot-or-not-504133.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/inside-the-small-proenza-schouler-ps1-410411.html


----------



## killerdolly

*angerine* according to pradaholic on page 196 "(large PS1 comes with approx 35 inches strap)"


----------



## debi.n

Wow, stone suede, very brave!!  I love the light grey suede they had on Net a Porter recently, but I'm not brave enough to go for a light coloured suede. 

I'm going to Liberty and maybe Dover St Market today, I'll report back on my findings.  If they have the bags in store I will also ask them about getting a longer strap for me, as ordering one from the States would probably cost loads with the duties and taxes. Maybe the shops would be able to order one for you instead.


----------



## debi.n

Oops missed the follow up to the stone suede, I think you're right *frugalgirl*, it would be very risky. I'd probably be scared to ever take it out of the house!


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Here are threads that come up in search,
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/p-s-i-love-you-645859.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-wallets-pics-chat-656500.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-experience-in-the-rain-567356.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/reveal-first-designer-purse-s-612871.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schoulers-customer-service-and-damaged-ps1-592090.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/for-you-ps1-people-knot-or-not-504133.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/inside-the-small-proenza-schouler-ps1-410411.html



Also, feel free to bump up the older threads and post comments/questions in them


----------



## love_denise

Thank you* Elliespurse*! I remember reading a thread about a damage PS1, so that one might be it. Thanks so much!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Wow, stone suede, very brave!!  I love the light grey suede they had on Net a Porter recently, but I'm not brave enough to go for a light coloured suede.
> 
> I'm going to Liberty and maybe Dover St Market today, I'll report back on my findings.  If they have the bags in store I will also ask them about getting a longer strap for me, as ordering one from the States would probably cost loads with the duties and taxes. Maybe the shops would be able to order one for you instead.



I can't get to Liberty till Mon  so am looking forward to what you find out. If you could take pics that would be terrific.  Look out for purple ....


----------



## Nicola_Six

Elliespurse said:


> Yes nothing beat trying the bag irl in a store, there's a list of stores here proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stores/



ITA. I was kind of surprised at the variations between the leather PS1s when I saw them IRL - the white leather was thick, lush and unscratched (I would have gotten it but I know that me + white leather = disaster), but the green and black leather PS1s I saw were scratched up and the leather was a bit thinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Nicola_Six*, great you got a hands on feel for the different colors/leathers! My black also gets some scratches, they don't bother me and I think the PS1 is meant to get some patina. I can rub out most scratches with a finger though. Applying a conditioner will also even things out, at least on the black.


----------



## Nicola_Six

Elliespurse said:


> *Nicola_Six*, great you got a hands on feel for the different colors/leathers! My black also gets some scratches, they don't bother me and I think the PS1 is meant to get some patina. I can rub out most scratches with a finger though. Applying a conditioner will also even things out, at least on the black.



Thanks for letting me know! If I continue to love my suede PS1, maybe I'll get a leather one in the future. I guess I was a bit worried because the scratches seemed pretty noticeable on the ones I saw...


----------



## Elliespurse

I spotted a new python pochette color on proenzaschouler.com


----------



## Mediana

I want to see more pics of the Raspberry suede. I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## appleproject

Do any of you know if this pic of the purple PS1 : http://londonprettyboy.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/khaki-or-purple-ps1/ is an accurate colour?  I would absolutely LOVE a PS1 in this colour.


----------



## BooYah

appleproject said:


> Do any of you know if this pic of the purple PS1 : http://londonprettyboy.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/khaki-or-purple-ps1/ is an accurate colour?  I would absolutely LOVE a PS1 in this colour.



the stock photo makes it looks beautifully saturated 

this is my large violet in daylight:


----------



## purseprincess32

Boo Yah your large violet bag is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## angerine

wow the violet is sooo beautiful!~Lucky you. Just wanted to ask those of you here with both the ps1 and the balenciaga city, what is each bag more suitable for and what would be a tiebreaker? Also are the saddle and birch colors pretty much the same in person as they are online?


----------



## BooYah

purseprincess32 said:


> Boo Yah your large violet bag is beautiful! Congrats!



thanks *purseprincess32*


----------



## BooYah

angerine said:


> wow the violet is sooo beautiful!~Lucky you. Just wanted to ask those of you here with both the ps1 and the balenciaga city, what is each bag more suitable for and what would be a tiebreaker? Also are the saddle and birch colors pretty much the same in person as they are online?



thanks *angerine*!

i have both PS1s and Bbags and i rotate them depending on where i am going. 
i prefer to use my Bbag on more casual days like going out with kids for school events, mall, hanging out with family, etc. 
and i like the PS1 for occasions that the kids are not with me like when i am  accompanying DH to get together with his colleagues, going out with in-laws, dinner with friends, etc. (adults-only night )
here are my comparison pics from awhile back of my PS1s vs BBags:


----------



## angerine

*Booyah*, oh wow, you have some very bold colors! I am a student and I am planning on purchasing my very first designer handbag and I probably won't be purchasing another anytime soon, so I'm hoping to make the right decision. I'm so torn between the two, yikes!


----------



## BooYah

your first designer handbag-how exciting and wonderful that is going to be! take your time to decide because there are so many beautiful designer handbags to choose from and you'll want to get one that you can use here. there, everywhere.
yes, my colors are bright-to add some life to my neutral-colored wardrobe 

good luck!


----------



## chateleine

Delirious at finally ordering my medium Smoke!! 

Know it's quite an old-fashioned notion, but I do like to match my shoes with my bag sometimes  wonder if any of you ladies know of any shoes that match the smoke?


----------



## Elliespurse

*chateleine* - Congrats!  -I'm not sure about the shoes but smoke is a versatile color I think.


----------



## appleproject

BooYah said:


> the stock photo makes it looks beautifully saturated
> 
> this is my large violet in daylight:



So prett Booyah! I like very dark colours though so maybe the Viola isn't for me


----------



## kikko

HELLO THERE, I'VE BEEN WANTING TO BUY THE PS1 BAG FOR FEW MONTHS NOW.  I DECIDED THAT I WANT A GREY COLOR LARGE SIZE.   WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?  I'M A GUY, AND I THINK IT LOOKS MASCULINE ENOUGH TOO. 

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=00505006130053


----------



## hipnycmom

chateleine said:


> Delirious at finally ordering my medium Smoke!!
> 
> Know it's quite an old-fashioned notion, but I do like to match my shoes with my bag sometimes  wonder if any of you ladies know of any shoes that match the smoke?



Chie Mihara makes some great shoes in various shades of taupe/grey that match the PS1 smoke pretty well.


----------



## balmiu

kikko said:


> HELLO THERE, I'VE BEEN WANTING TO BUY THE PS1 BAG FOR FEW MONTHS NOW.  I DECIDED THAT I WANT A GREY COLOR LARGE SIZE.   WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?  I'M A GUY, AND I THINK IT LOOKS MASCULINE ENOUGH TOO.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=00505006130053



i think you should go for it!


----------



## killerdolly

*kikko* - i think it is an awesome choice! i got mine in saddle partially because i was afraid that lighter colours will get dirty easily and i want it rather fuss free, if not, smoke would have been my preferred colour! get yours soon 

*chateleine* - i agree with elliespurse, smoke is a really versatile colour so i guess almost anything in the neutral or even earth tone palette would go well with it


----------



## debi.n

hi guys, sorry everyone especially *appleproject*, I ended up not being able to make it to Liberty yesterday despite my best efforts.... was shopping with a friend and she had places she needed to go so we ran out of time. very disappointed! but I should be able to get there at some point this week so if so I will report back and take a couple pics. 

BUT, I did actually see someone walk past with a violet one! the first time I've ever seen anyone with one, or seen one in person. it looked great. I should've stopped her and asked if I could touch it. haha. 

*kikko*, from the pics I've seen on here the bag definitely works for guys too. go for it!


----------



## fiatflux

kikko said:


> HELLO THERE, I'VE BEEN WANTING TO BUY THE PS1 BAG FOR FEW MONTHS NOW.  I DECIDED THAT I WANT A GREY COLOR LARGE SIZE.   WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?  I'M A GUY, AND I THINK IT LOOKS MASCULINE ENOUGH TOO.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=00505006130053



Is that Barney's picture true to color? Because that doesn't look like grey to me at all! BTW, Barney's calls this color "smokey grey," while ****** is referring to pre-ordering a color called "smoke." Are those two different colors, or are there just inconsistencies between vendors on how they're labeling the same color?


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> hi guys, sorry everyone especially *appleproject*, I ended up not being able to make it to Liberty yesterday despite my best efforts.... was shopping with a friend and she had places she needed to go so we ran out of time. very disappointed! but I should be able to get there at some point this week so if so I will report back and take a couple pics.
> 
> BUT, I did actually see someone walk past with a violet one! the first time I've ever seen anyone with one, or seen one in person. it looked great. I should've stopped her and asked if I could touch it. haha.
> 
> *kikko*, from the pics I've seen on here the bag definitely works for guys too. go for it!



Hi Debi, I managed to make it to Liberty today, they didnt have an enormous amount of stock. 

I saw black and smoke pouchettes and a medium in purple.  The purple was a really nice colour but this was the display model and the leather seemed very pulled up by the clasp- I know this happens in time but was surprised to see it on a display model.  I really like the purple but can only really get it in a month so am a bit worried by the fact that one SA at Liberty told me that this a special purple exclusive to Liberty and the last one they have while another SA told me that there's a chance they may get more in.  I've also noticed that this purple seems very similar to the out of stock purple on Net a Porter which surely it shouldn't if it's a once off colour? How dark was the violet you saw today?


----------



## vlore

Hi everyone! I have been lurking in this thread for way too long! I am so ready to get my first PS1 (straying from Bbags!) and wanted to know what size do u think Jessica's is? Medium or Large? TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

vlore, it's the medium imho.  The medium is a little more horizontal in layout compared to the large.


----------



## vlore

Elliespurse said:


> vlore, it's the medium imho.  The medium is a little more horizontal in layout compared to the large.



thanks *elliespurse!* I am so undecided as to the size. But in these pics the Medium looks nice.


----------



## xFashionEditorx

hi that's so cute


----------



## Elliespurse

^vlore, the medium is nice if it's roomy enough for you, I think it's just a little smaller than the Bal City.. there are some nice comparison pics somewhere here.


----------



## Elliespurse

*vlore* - Found the comparison pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-post-your-pics-ps1-here-reference-only-633763-2.html#post16878808


----------



## chateleine

Thanks for the tips *Elliespurse*, *hipnycmom* and *killerdolly*! Think I'm just looking for more excuses to shop heehee. Checked out Chie Mihara and love some of their shoes...


----------



## bag'hem all

Hey *Vlore,* nice to see you here, I have been frequenting this thread as well.

Finally received my *Birch Medium* from the lovely E. Was actually debating whether to get the Saddle or the Birch, both are lovely colors I think (though I haven't seen Saddle IRL). Since I don't have a bag in this color yet, I chose Birch.  I think it's  versatile and pretty color. Something that stands out but isn't too flashy. The medium is a good size for me, just enough to hold my every stuffs. With the original strap, I can wear it cross-body, so far no issues with the strap. 

I'm loving it so much, I've decided to order the *Navy Suede Large*


----------



## Elliespurse

*bag'hem all* - Congrats!  This is a gorgeous color, great pics!


----------



## appleproject

bag'hem all said:


> Hey *Vlore,* nice to see you here, I have been frequenting this thread as well.
> 
> Finally received my *Birch Medium* from the lovely E. Was actually debating whether to get the Saddle or the Birch, both are lovely colors I think (though I haven't seen Saddle IRL). Since I don't have a bag in this color yet, I chose Birch.  I think it's  versatile and pretty color. Something that stands out but isn't too flashy. The medium is a good size for me, just enough to hold my every stuffs. With the original strap, I can wear it cross-body, so far no issues with the strap.
> 
> I'm loving it so much, I've decided to order the *Navy Suede Large*



Gorgeous! How did you get the longer strap? Now that I've seen yours I realise just how battered the is play PS1 I saw in Liberty was.


----------



## bag'hem all

Appleproject, the strap is actually the originally one. Initially going through this thread I thought maybe I had to order a long strap for her, good thing I waited for her to arrive before I placed my order.


----------



## debi.n

Hi *appleproject*, glad at least one of us made it to Liberty on the weekend!  The purple I saw on the girl on the street was definitely the viola colour that is on the PS website and not the 'purple' one on NAP that's sold out.  In my experience the sales people in Liberty aren't the most helpful/knowledgeable SAs around so maybe it isn't true that it's an exclusive.  I think I'll check out the purple one just to see the size of the medium.  A friend of mine also told me they have some at Harvey Nichols, the website only has a medium midnight or the medium bright green, but my friend said there were more colours in store, so I'll have to make it down there at some point as well.

Great photos *bag'hem all*!  It's so good to see real photos of the bags, the colours on the websites really seem to vary and you can't really get a good sense of the true colour from them.  Birch looks like it would go with everything.  And just when I thought I had decided on navy suede......  haha.


----------



## debi.n

Another question, has anyone ever had any problems with colour transfer with the darker colours?  Would suede be more likely than the leather to do this?


----------



## appleproject

bag'hem all said:


> Appleproject, the strap is actually the originally one. Initially going through this thread I thought maybe I had to order a long strap for her, good thing I waited for her to arrive before I placed my order.



That's odd, the strap on the purple one I saw in Liberty seemed a lot shorter.



debi.n said:


> Hi *appleproject*, glad at least one of us made it to Liberty on the weekend!  The purple I saw on the girl on the street was definitely the viola colour that is on the PS website and not the 'purple' one on NAP that's sold out.  In my experience the sales people in Liberty aren't the most helpful/knowledgeable SAs around so maybe it isn't true that it's an exclusive.  I think I'll check out the purple one just to see the size of the medium.  A friend of mine also told me they have some at Harvey Nichols, the website only has a medium midnight or the medium bright green, but my friend said there were more colours in store, so I'll have to make it down there at some point as well.



Thanks for that Debi- its the dark purple I want then.  Unfortunately the bag in Liberty just seemed to pulled by the clasp for me, even my husband commented on it. No, the SA didn't seem all that knowledgeable.  I wonder if Jospehs has any more in?


----------



## kikko

Umm i really don't know. All I know is that I saw the grey color at barneys and it looks a little different from the color in their website. I'm thinking its the same thing.


----------



## BagLover21

bag 'hem all - your birch is BEAUTIFUL!!! what a fabulous color! great buy! i think a navy suede will be the perfect complement.


----------



## sonyaGB

if you don't mind me asking Bag'hem All -- how tall are you?

i tried the medium and had to exchange for the large in order to wear it cross body (i'm 5'7)


----------



## kenzo89

For anyone interested, Netaporter now have the Saddle Large PS1 Keepall available: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98556


----------



## oscarlilytc

bag'hem all said:


> Hey *Vlore,* nice to see you here, I have been frequenting this thread as well.
> 
> Finally received my *Birch Medium* from the lovely E. Was actually debating whether to get the Saddle or the Birch, both are lovely colors I think (though I haven't seen Saddle IRL). Since I don't have a bag in this color yet, I chose Birch.  I think it's  versatile and pretty color. Something that stands out but isn't too flashy. The medium is a good size for me, just enough to hold my every stuffs. With the original strap, I can wear it cross-body, so far no issues with the strap.
> 
> I'm loving it so much, I've decided to order the *Navy Suede Large*




I LOVE that birch.  What a great colour!!  And fantastic photos too!!


----------



## vlore

Hi *H* (*bag'hem'all*)!!! :salute:
So u too have been a silent visitor to this thread! lol! I have been going back and forth on the PS1 and trying to hold off on any MORE Bbag purchases in order to get something different. But yesterday I totally caved in and pre-ordered the Nuage RGGH City from E. Now, after seeing your wonderful pics I am soooo ready to take the plunge and get one too. I also am debating between Saddle and Birch- but am afraid Saddle might look 'too college professor', kwim? Feldspar is also really nice. I am not a 'green' bag-gal but this seems like a moss-green to me. *H*, how tall are you? 5'2"? Because the Medium looks like a perfect size on you. Oh, and congrats on the Navy Suede- that one must really be a beauty! 

Has anyone seen *Feldspar* irl?


----------



## miumiume

kikko said:


> hello there, i've been wanting to buy the ps1 bag for few months now. I decided that i want a grey color large size. What do you guys think? I'm a guy, and i think it looks masculine enough too.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/sites-bny-site/default/link-product?pid=00505006130053


 
do it!!!


----------



## ckfox

Hi everyone~

I'm in a bit of a fix and could do with some advice~! But first, do let me share my appreciation to everyone for all your honest feedback/reviews esp regarding the PS1.. You've more than convinced me that I /NEED/ the bag.. so I'm now ready to take the plunge! =D

I'm leaning toward the large PS1 (either in black or midnight.. but likely black as I love the hardware!), but am worried about about the length of the strap. I prefer to use it cross body, but being both tall (5'7"tis) and on the large size (12), would like to play it safe by ordering an extra long strap. I don't really like how it sits near the waist (based on NAP pictures).. I much prefer it by the hip, or even a tad lower.. 

So here - after all the long explanation which I do apologise for! - are my questions:

1. For those who own the pouch, what is the length of the strap?

2. For those who own the XL, what is the length of the strap?

3. For those who have ordered an extra long strap - did you customised the length or requested for an existence strap ie the pouch or XL.

Finally, 4. From your experiences with the bag, which strap would you order?

Any help in any form is greatly greatly appreciated~~!!! xoxox


----------



## oscarlilytc

ckfox said:


> Hi everyone~
> 
> I'm in a bit of a fix and could do with some advice~! But first, do let me share my appreciation to everyone for all your honest feedback/reviews esp regarding the PS1.. You've more than convinced me that I /NEED/ the bag.. so I'm now ready to take the plunge! =D
> 
> I'm leaning toward the large PS1 (either in black or midnight.. but likely black as I love the hardware!), but am worried about about the length of the strap. I prefer to use it cross body, but being both tall (5'7"tis) and on the large size (12), would like to play it safe by ordering an extra long strap. I don't really like how it sits near the waist (based on NAP pictures).. I much prefer it by the hip, or even a tad lower..
> 
> So here - after all the long explanation which I do apologise for! - are my questions:
> 
> 1. For those who own the pouch, what is the length of the strap?
> 
> 2. For those who own the XL, what is the length of the strap?
> 
> 3. For those who have ordered an extra long strap - did you customised the length or requested for an existence strap ie the pouch or XL.
> 
> Finally, 4. From your experiences with the bag, which strap would you order?
> 
> Any help in any form is greatly greatly appreciated~~!!! xoxox



Hello fellow Australian!

I can't help you with any of your questions, as I don't have a pouch or an XL, but I am also 5'7" (170cm) and about at Aust Size 10 (US 6) and I would never dream of wearing either my medium or large cross-body!!

Everyone that normally posts here is probably asleep on the other side of world right now, but if you go back and search this thread, there are lots of questions about strap lengths and people that have ordered extra straps, so you might find your answer in here already.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

*bag'hem all *, Congratulations! Your Birch medium looks gorgeous....


----------



## pradaholic

ckfox said:


> Hi everyone~
> 
> I'm in a bit of a fix and could do with some advice~! But first, do let me share my appreciation to everyone for all your honest feedback/reviews esp regarding the PS1.. You've more than convinced me that I /NEED/ the bag.. so I'm now ready to take the plunge! =D
> 
> I'm leaning toward the large PS1 (either in black or midnight.. but likely black as I love the hardware!), but am worried about about the length of the strap. I prefer to use it cross body, but being both tall (5'7"tis) and on the large size (12), would like to play it safe by ordering an extra long strap. I don't really like how it sits near the waist (based on NAP pictures).. I much prefer it by the hip, or even a tad lower..
> 
> So here - after all the long explanation which I do apologise for! - are my questions:
> 
> 1. For those who own the pouch, what is the length of the strap?
> 
> 2. For those who own the XL, what is the length of the strap?
> 
> 3. For those who have ordered an extra long strap - did you customised the length or requested for an existence strap ie the pouch or XL.
> 
> Finally, 4. From your experiences with the bag, which strap would you order?
> 
> Any help in any form is greatly greatly appreciated~~!!! xoxox



CKFOX,

You are asking what exactly on my mind now  My large PS1 in birch is pending for shipping at Luisaviaroma and based on bag'hem all photo, she can wear it cross body. It is likely she is shorter than 5"7. Myself is 5"7 too and i emailed Proenza Schouler customer service the possibility of ordering a extra longer strap, answer is yes however i am still waiting for them to get back to me the actual length of the extra strap.

I shall post here once I got any update from PS customer service.


----------



## candy522

Love the first and third!


----------



## killerdolly

to those who need a rough estimate, i am 5"6 and i can carry my ps1 large crossbody pretty comfortably. without the knot of course. the end of the bag lands somewhere around my tummy area.

and i think maybe 10 pages back, someone posted the length of the strap for the ps1 large somewhere. i remember seeing it, and i posted it in reply to another member as well.

hope this helps


----------



## nycmom

I am approx 5'5" and can wear the large cross body but it does sit fairly high, not quite on my hip. At first it seemed awkward but I have gotten used to it and it is more comfortable now. I can try to take pics later if that would help. I am also considering ordering a longer strap but i think i remember someone posted that they are thinner in width and I worry that could end up hurting my shoulder if I am carrying anything heavy. Sorry I guess i am conflcited myself so I'm not much help after all!?!


----------



## ckfox

*oscarlilytc*: LOL.. it is awfully late where we are.. Anyways, why do you say you won't 'dream of wearing the medium/large cross body'? Is it cos it looks bulky or funny?

*pradaholic*: thanks a lot for responding! I think PS ought to consider having an option for purchasing 'extended length straps' on their website. It would be a big help for those who need them later on..  In any case, do keep me posted on what PS' customer service has to say. It would be a big big help~~! =D

*killerdolly*: thanks for the heads up.. I think I remember seeing the length too.. my bad for not writing it down then.. I'll have another look though!

*@nycmom*: hahaha.. it's not conflicting at all~! No doubt everyone has their own preference on where they want the bag to sit - would love to see some of your pics if you have the time =) I'll start backtracking after this post to read more about the thinner strap - this is the first time I'm hearing it in fact~!

Thanks again for those who responded.. if anyone else has further advice, I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Elliespurse

*ckfox*, the long XL strap is 115cm (45") in the longest


----------



## golden's mom

I'm 5'8"...I ordered a strap, and specified that I wanted it to be the length of the pouch.  It came last week.  Now I can wear my medium (with a knot) crossbody...and the top of the bag hits at my hip.


----------



## oscarlilytc

ckfox said:


> *oscarlilytc*: LOL.. it is awfully late where we are.. Anyways, why do you say you won't 'dream of wearing the medium/large cross body'? Is it cos it looks bulky or funny?
> 
> *pradaholic*: thanks a lot for responding! I think PS ought to consider having an option for purchasing 'extended length straps' on their website. It would be a big help for those who need them later on..  In any case, do keep me posted on what PS' customer service has to say. It would be a big big help~~! =D
> 
> *killerdolly*: thanks for the heads up.. I think I remember seeing the length too.. my bad for not writing it down then.. I'll have another look though!
> 
> *@nycmom*: hahaha.. it's not conflicting at all~! No doubt everyone has their own preference on where they want the bag to sit - would love to see some of your pics if you have the time =) I'll start backtracking after this post to read more about the thinner strap - this is the first time I'm hearing it in fact~!
> 
> Thanks again for those who responded.. if anyone else has further advice, I would love to hear from you!




Sorry!  I meant with the strap that comes with the bag - because I personally find it way too short!!  And maybe I carry too much around with me, but I find the strap not very comfortable, because it is quite thin.

However, like some people have said, they don't mind their bags sitting higher, but I like my cross-body bags to sit really low. 

Before I got mine, I wished the strap was a bit longer, but now I have it, I just really love it as a shoulder strap and wouldn't ever worry about ordering a longer strap for it anyway.

You could always get the bag and see how it goes for you, and order a strap later if you want one.


----------



## oscarlilytc

I have posted before about all the PS fakes popping up on Ebay and the lovely Elliespurse, who spends her free time authenticating here - Thank you Elliespurse!!

Anyway, there are a few that are on at the moment, which I have reported, but Ebay don't always pull listings, so I am asking everyone's help, as the more reports Ebay get, the better the chance is of listings being cancelled.

Can we please start checking the Authenticate This Thread and reporting fakes?

Here are 3 on there at the moment.  One is already bid at nearly $1000!  And I especially like the one that is described as "leather-like"!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2K-PROENZA-SCHO..._Handbags&hash=item19c35f75b5#ht_33077wt_1122

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8ee7591#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-PROENZA-SCH..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5527f06#ht_942wt_905

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## pradaholic

ckfox said:


> *oscarlilytc*: LOL.. it is awfully late where we are.. Anyways, why do you say you won't 'dream of wearing the medium/large cross body'? Is it cos it looks bulky or funny?
> 
> *pradaholic*: thanks a lot for responding! I think PS ought to consider having an option for purchasing 'extended length straps' on their website. It would be a big help for those who need them later on..  In any case, do keep me posted on what PS' customer service has to say. It would be a big big help~~! =D
> 
> *killerdolly*: thanks for the heads up.. I think I remember seeing the length too.. my bad for not writing it down then.. I'll have another look though!
> 
> *@nycmom*: hahaha.. it's not conflicting at all~! No doubt everyone has their own preference on where they want the bag to sit - would love to see some of your pics if you have the time =) I'll start backtracking after this post to read more about the thinner strap - this is the first time I'm hearing it in fact~!
> 
> Thanks again for those who responded.. if anyone else has further advice, I would love to hear from you!



CKFOX, I just got a reply from PS customer service. The extra strap is approx 44 inches long. It costs USD150 and another USD25 for delivering to my country, Malaysia.


----------



## ckfox

elliepurse: thanks a lot for the length of the xl~!!! I read somewhere that the max length of the pouch is 44" or thereabouts.. is this correct?

oscarlilytc: congratulations!!! If it's not too much trouble.. would love to see modelling pics~  I also prefer to have my crossbody bags hang as low as possible~ LOL. Also, would you advise I email customer service, or the Charlotte person for quicker response?

pradaholic: that's excellent news! whereabouts in Malaysia are you? My hometown is there..


----------



## iluvmybags

bag'hem all said:


> Hey *Vlore,* nice to see you here, I have been frequenting this thread as well.
> 
> Finally received my *Birch Medium* from the lovely E. Was actually debating whether to get the Saddle or the Birch, both are lovely colors I think (though I haven't seen Saddle IRL). Since I don't have a bag in this color yet, I chose Birch.  I think it's  versatile and pretty color. Something that stands out but isn't too flashy. The medium is a good size for me, just enough to hold my every stuffs. With the original strap, I can wear it cross-body, so far no issues with the strap.
> 
> I'm loving it so much, I've decided to order the *Navy Suede Large*





this color is absolutely amazing!!
I actually love it more than Saddle (I'm in the minority and am not a big fan of the Saddle PS1) -- 
it looks fantastic on you too!!!  
Would you mind adding a few pics to the reference thread in case anyone's looking for pics of this color? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ur-pics-ps1-here-reference-only-633763-6.html
I believe your the first one to own one in this shade!!


----------



## Megs

So I finally found the perfect PS1 for myself and I have to share it with you all!!! I have been obsessed with this bag for a long time but could never decide on the color/material combo. 

So last week I opened up the Outnet just to browse and I saw a CROC PS1 marked 70% off. I clicked purchase so quickly and I was so antsy to make sure it went through!! The bag is a true tan color, almost like latte, and matte croc. I am OBSESSED!!!!!


----------



## silverfern

OMG the croc is TDF!!! Major congrats on such a great score!


----------



## Megs

^ Thanks!! I honestly feel like I hit the lotto... only I paid for the bag but it is probably the best deal I feel I have ever scored!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Wauw! Congrats, Meg! How much was it after the mark down? If I may ask.


----------



## Nicola_Six

Megs said:


> So I finally found the perfect PS1 for myself and I have to share it with you all!!! I have been obsessed with this bag for a long time but could never decide on the color/material combo.
> 
> So last week I opened up the Outnet just to browse and I saw a CROC PS1 marked 70% off. I clicked purchase so quickly and I was so antsy to make sure it went through!! The bag is a true tan color, almost like latte, and matte croc. I am OBSESSED!!!!!



Congrats - What a steal! It's gorgeous!!! Is that a medium or large?


----------



## ozmodiar

Megs said:


> So I finally found the perfect PS1 for myself and I have to share it with you all!!! I have been obsessed with this bag for a long time but could never decide on the color/material combo.
> 
> So last week I opened up the Outnet just to browse and I saw a CROC PS1 marked 70% off. I clicked purchase so quickly and I was so antsy to make sure it went through!! The bag is a true tan color, almost like latte, and matte croc. I am OBSESSED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> That is so beautiful. What a score! Congrats!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Megs* - Wow!  Congrats, it's an amazing find!


----------



## Megs

It is the large size. It was originally almost $15,000 and I got it for $4,300! Still expensive, but when I considered the large leather version I wanted was $2k this seemed like a steal!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Megs said:


> ^ Thanks!! I honestly feel like I hit the lotto... only I paid for the bag but it is probably the best deal I feel I have ever scored!



Congratulations ! Envy you...........guess I have to visit THEOUTNET more often for deals...........


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Megs* - modeling pics?  Pretty please???


----------



## love_denise

*Megs*, you are such a lucky girl! So jealous. It looks beautiful.


----------



## pamela86

like the first and the second ones


----------



## pradaholic

CKFOX,

Just got a call from Fedex and my bag is here at the local custom..10% sales tax  Anyway it is expected. Fedex will be delivering the bag to me on tomorrow! I am at Klang Valley. 

I shall decide to get the extra strap after I tried out the bag. Shall keep everyone posted.


----------



## debi.n

HOLY CRAP,  that croc bag is AMAZING!  what a major score.


----------



## pradaholic

Croc! 70% discount!! OMG!! You are really lucky 

The croc leather looks so nice.....drooling!


----------



## BooYah

*Megs,* how gorgeous, to say the least! a big congrats and please wear it in the best of health  that is like the croc deal of the century


----------



## bag'hem all

oh *Megs*! That's such a delish bag, look at that leather, nothing compares! Congrats on such a great deal!


----------



## saranga

omg that croc is beautiful. i've been in the same position too, unsure about sizes and color and everything, but a croc large would be PERFECT. and that color is divine too!!


----------



## demicouture

meg!!!!
MEGa congrats on that stunning croc... at 70 % off?! wow, that is amazing!
pls post pics
and congrats to all the new PS1 owners .. i always drool over this bag and can only say i NEED birch now!


----------



## bag'hem all

thanks *Elliepurse*, it's such a pretty color, I'm happy I tried a different color for my first PS1

*debi.n:* Hello! I know I was having difficulty researching about the Birch color, E did send me a couple of pictures and was gracious enough to describe the color to me. Which then convinced me to get the Birch instead of the Saddle.

*appleproject:* Maybe I can wear it cross-body because I'm only 5'3"?!  I was ready to place my order for the longer strap, good thing I waited for the bag to arrive, only to find out that I could wear it cross-body comfortably.

*BagLover21:* Thanks dear, it's a color different from my Bbags, so I thought it would be a nice color to get, since it's quite versatile as well. Can't wait to receive the Navy Suede too!

hi *sonyaGB* I'm teeny tiny compared to you, only 5'3" 

*oscarlilytc:* thanks dear

hey *vlore,* oooh congrats on the Nuage RGGH, it's a pretty periwinkle blue, I've been thinking about this color too, but I just have to control myself, I've been very bad, got 2 Ardoise, an 05 Black City, a Dolma, an Officier SGH PT and a Violet SGH PT, a Moto Jacket, and now 2 PS1s I have to behave. But, I did let some of my Bags go,  

I never thought of Saddle being too college professor looking, great description haha. I'm such a green kinda gal, but somehow, the Feldspar does look a bit dull or flat to me. I would love the Military which I saw in some pictures (which should be a color from past seasons?) Am not so sure about this, as I'm only quite new to the PS1).

Yup, close, I'm 5'3" so wearing the medium cross-body without the knot works for me. So have you decided which color to get? 

*mimi_glasshouse:* thanks dear!

hi *iluvmybags*: Thanks dear, I already added her up, there are more pics there for reference. The birch is even prettier IRL.


----------



## ckfox

*megs*: congratulations~!!! you are one lucky lucky girl~!!!

*pradaholic*: ooh.. my parents are living in PJ =) hope your bag gets to you soooon! would love some modeling pics!

On a side note (also in response to pradaholic's previous comment), I just popped customer service (Charlotte actually) an email regarding the possibility of ordering an extra strap, and was told that "we are no longer to produce custom long straps for customers".. I can't tell you how devastated I am with the news. It might be simply they've had too many requests.. or just my bad luck that they have decided to say 'no' to newer requests.. either way.. I'm way way much sad =(

Sigh...


----------



## nielnielniel

*Guys...pls advise me on this. Need not to say, it's like passing the blame away...*

Dear Daniel,


Thank you for your email. I am sorry to hear about your broken PS1. You have reached our corporate office and we are unable to handle repairs of customer-owned handbags directly. I kindly ask that you contact the store from where you purchased the bag and coordinate a repair through them.



Best regards,

C


----------



## StarBrite310

I had to return my black medium PS1 last week. I noticed that there was exposed stitching on one side of the handles and it seemed like it was getting looser. I opted to not exchange for another. Instead I'm waiting on the small Keep All, which unfortunately was all sold out at the time. I have no clue when a new shipment will come in but I will just wait. It seems to be a much sturdier bag. I'll post pictures when I finally get it.


----------



## elizamartens

oscarlilytc said:


> I have posted before about all the PS fakes popping up on Ebay and the lovely Elliespurse, who spends her free time authenticating here - Thank you Elliespurse!!
> 
> Anyway, there are a few that are on at the moment, which I have reported, but Ebay don't always pull listings, so I am asking everyone's help, as the more reports Ebay get, the better the chance is of listings being cancelled.
> 
> Can we please start checking the Authenticate This Thread and reporting fakes?
> 
> Here are 3 on there at the moment.  One is already bid at nearly $1000!  And I especially like the one that is described as "leather-like"!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2K-PROENZA-SCHO..._Handbags&hash=item19c35f75b5#ht_33077wt_1122
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8ee7591#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-PROENZA-SCH..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5527f06#ht_942wt_905
> 
> Thank you everyone!!



last 2 links are fake for sure


----------



## elizamartens

nielnielniel said:


> *Guys...pls advise me on this. Need not to say, it's like passing the blame away...*
> 
> Dear Daniel,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. I am sorry to hear about your broken PS1. You have reached our corporate office and we are unable to handle repairs of customer-owned handbags directly. I kindly ask that you contact the store from where you purchased the bag and coordinate a repair through them.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> C



it is normal you go the store no? unless you bought it at their website if that`s the case? 
my friend bought one at sien they arranged a pick up from ny and send it back, customer service from the store


----------



## elizamartens

just a random question, I am knew to the purseforum and can`t handle the search thing well
is there already a post about the new bag of the row, or how i can find it?


----------



## Elliespurse

^*elizamartens*, this thread has a lot of PS1 info.

Here are some more threads,

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/the-ps11-the-box-bag-by-proenza-schouler-638389.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/ps1-exclusive-wallet-need-some-addtl-info-643472.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-post-your-pics-ps1-here-reference-only-633763.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157-42.html


----------



## thegoreprincess

Megs said:


> So I finally found the perfect PS1 for myself and I have to share it with you all!!! I have been obsessed with this bag for a long time but could never decide on the color/material combo.
> 
> So last week I opened up the Outnet just to browse and I saw a CROC PS1 marked 70% off. I clicked purchase so quickly and I was so antsy to make sure it went through!! The bag is a true tan color, almost like latte, and matte croc. I am OBSESSED!!!!!



Oh my gosh, that is GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations!


----------



## thegoreprincess

nielnielniel said:


> *Guys...pls advise me on this. Need not to say, it's like passing the blame away...*
> 
> Dear Daniel,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. I am sorry to hear about your broken PS1. You have reached our corporate office and we are unable to handle repairs of customer-owned handbags directly. I kindly ask that you contact the store from where you purchased the bag and coordinate a repair through them.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> C



That is absurd. If your PS1 breaks, you should be able to get it repaired regardless of where you bought it and when you bought it. You shouldn't need to contact where you purchased it from and cross your fingers that they will help you pursue repairs.

For a luxury brand, asking you to do that is ridiculous. I'm surprised they don't have someone currently in place to handle repairs and similar requests. It's not like they're a small, unknown brand with a few employees.


What if you purchased it secondhand? How are you supposed to get defects fixed if you don't know where it came from? A brand should still stand behind its products and fix defects, or general wear and tear for a fee.


----------



## Megs

*Just FYI everyone - please do not post personal information about company contacts at Proenza Schouler. I edited that out as we do not allow that info to be posted. As you can imagine, those people get a lot of emails from our forum then . Thanks! *


----------



## oscarlilytc

nielnielniel said:


> *Guys...pls advise me on this. Need not to say, it's like passing the blame away...*
> 
> Dear Daniel,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. I am sorry to hear about your broken PS1. You have reached our corporate office and we are unable to handle repairs of customer-owned handbags directly. I kindly ask that you contact the store from where you purchased the bag and coordinate a repair through them.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> C



I am in Australia, so I can only comment on how consumer law works here (it may be different in the US), but I have had lots of experience in both retail and wholesale areas.

As it stands in Australia, if you have a fault with a product such as a bag, you would take it back to the retailer where you purchased the product.  It is then up to them to assess the problem and either arrange for repair or replacement of the product for you.  You would never deal directly with the supplier.  It is up to the retailer to decide if it is a legitimate claim and they would then deal with the supplier.

You would only contact PS directly, if you purchased the bag directly from them.  

This is different when it comes to whitegoods, electrical etc, where you actually fill out a warranty registration and then deal directly with the brand if there is a problem. 

Like I said before, this is how it is in Australia, but if I were you, I think the first step would be to contact the retailer you purchased the bag from.


----------



## HeathJo

Greetings I have mainly been a presence here on the Celine threads, but am now looking at buying a PS bag. I was at Barney's Dallas yesterday and saw many gorgeous bags, and was also given acces to a slideshow of their key bags, which include several PS bags. Here is a link to the PS bags from that album, although it is just a sampling of what this store has in stock. Contact Felicia at fknapp@barneys.com for more info.

https://picasaweb.google.com/bnyhandbags/Proenza?authkey=Gv1sRgCNqbkcbtnPPGDA&feat=email#

I hope to buy a PS1 soon, the "pouch" size, black. I am certain I will find all the resources I need here to get the best deal.


----------



## am2022

I really need a PS1 in my life... ive been procrastinating for over a year now!!!


----------



## vlore

*bag'hem all, *dear *H*, wow you really did go splurge on Bbags! The Dolma is just gorgeous! 
I'm glad to know you are 5'3" since I'm 5'4" and the Medium just looked perfect on you. I was afraid it would be too small but it looks good. I think then the Large might be too big. And I believe the PS1 slouches alot, no? 
Well, if I do decided I just might have to copy you and get the M Birch!


----------



## Nicola_Six

elizamartens said:


> last 2 links are fake for sure



Ugh, I know, I reported them but EBay still has them up!!! What the heck... How many people have to report the postings before they are pulled?


----------



## Nicola_Six

vlore said:


> *bag'hem all, *dear *H*, wow you really did go splurge on Bbags! The Dolma is just gorgeous!
> I'm glad to know you are 5'3" since I'm 5'4" and the Medium just looked perfect on you. I was afraid it would be too small but it looks good. I think then the Large might be too big. And I believe the PS1 slouches alot, no?
> Well, if I do decided I just might have to copy you and get the M Birch!



I'm just under 5 feet tall, and the large PS1 definitely looks like a work bag on me (and I use it as a work bag). For a more purse-like look, go for the medium - the medium looked like a purse on me!


----------



## vlore

Thanks for the heads-up *Nicola_six!*  Yeah, that's what I don't want it to look like- a work bag. And the I love the color Saddle- but can you imagine, like I had mentioned to bag'hem all-- in a Large it kinda reminds me of a college-professor bag! lol!


----------



## nielnielniel

thegoreprincess said:


> That is absurd. If your PS1 breaks, you should be able to get it repaired regardless of where you bought it and when you bought it. You shouldn't need to contact where you purchased it from and cross your fingers that they will help you pursue repairs.
> 
> For a luxury brand, asking you to do that is ridiculous. I'm surprised they don't have someone currently in place to handle repairs and similar requests. It's not like they're a small, unknown brand with a few employees.
> 
> 
> What if you purchased it secondhand? How are you supposed to get defects fixed if you don't know where it came from? A brand should still stand behind its products and fix defects, or general wear and tear for a fee.



That's my thought exactly!! Luckily mine came with two straps...which is why I can still put it up for consignment. But I would rather get it fixed and pass on the original to whoever will be purchasing it in the future. Furthermore, I need spare parts which only they will have. Unless of course I order another strap. Guess I will just forget it.

This whole experience has been really really bad. I know it doesn't happen all the time, some of the members here enjoyed a nice relationship with their PS1 but I guess it's not so lucky for some. I should have known better and avoid this (just like the quality issues that I read about Alexa or Bow bag) when there were hints of inconsistency in terms of quality. It's not a cheap bag and I expected more from them than this. 

I paid for my lesson and fingers cross someone will take this off my hand the soonest. I will be sure to give them a piece of my mind/feedback. Enjoy your bag(s) ladies....


----------



## syrah22

Does anyone know what country the PS1 is made in? I'm hoping it is not Made in China. What does the inside tag say?

Also what size should i get if i want it to fit a standard-sized water bottle?


----------



## Nicola_Six

vlore said:


> Thanks for the heads-up *Nicola_six!*  Yeah, that's what I don't want it to look like- a work bag. And the I love the color Saddle- but can you imagine, like I had mentioned to bag'hem all-- in a Large it kinda reminds me of a college-professor bag! lol!



It is kind of like a college-professor bag, but I think it's elegant.  Here are some modeling pics, I hope they help! For reference, it's the large PS1 in purple suede (sorry for the photo quality, not much light available for the pics), and I'm just under 5'0". In these heels, I'm 5'2".










I definitely don't wear the large PS1 as a casual going-out bag, but use it only a work bag or running-errands bag because of its size. I find it can fit tonnes of stuff, including 8' x 11' papers, wallet, sunglasses in the case, my lunch in a tupperware container, and a 1L water bottle (*syrah22*, hope this info helps you!).


----------



## Nicola_Six

nielnielniel said:


> That's my thought exactly!! Luckily mine came with two straps...which is why I can still put it up for consignment. But I would rather get it fixed and pass on the original to whoever will be purchasing it in the future. Furthermore, I need spare parts which only they will have. Unless of course I order another strap. Guess I will just forget it.
> 
> This whole experience has been really really bad. I know it doesn't happen all the time, some of the members here enjoyed a nice relationship with their PS1 but I guess it's not so lucky for some. I should have known better and avoid this (just like the quality issues that I read about Alexa or Bow bag) when there were hints of inconsistency in terms of quality. It's not a cheap bag and I expected more from them than this.
> 
> I paid for my lesson and fingers cross someone will take this off my hand the soonest. I will be sure to give them a piece of my mind/feedback. Enjoy your bag(s) ladies....



That really sucks. I hope that this gets resolved - either they change their mind, or you manage to sell it (which I'm sure you will, cuz it seems like PS1s are a hot commodity these days).


----------



## luie

i think it's a bit overpriced too...


----------



## Mediana

oscarlilytc said:


> I am in Australia, so I can only comment on how consumer law works here (it may be different in the US), but I have had lots of experience in both retail and wholesale areas.
> 
> As it stands in Australia, if you have a fault with a product such as a bag, you would take it back to the retailer where you purchased the product.  It is then up to them to assess the problem and either arrange for repair or replacement of the product for you.  You would never deal directly with the supplier.  It is up to the retailer to decide if it is a legitimate claim and they would then deal with the supplier.
> 
> You would only contact PS directly, if you purchased the bag directly from them.
> 
> This is different when it comes to whitegoods, electrical etc, where you actually fill out a warranty registration and then deal directly with the brand if there is a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, this is how it is in Australia, but if I were you, I think the first step would be to contact the retailer you purchased the bag from.



This is how it's done where I live too. You need to go to your retailer and they will help you out.


----------



## debi.n

Just to add to the debate about who should fix repairs.  My husband has a Mulberry messenger bag that he bought years ago.  Because he overfills it the strap has broken twice.  Even though he bought it at Selfridges he took it back both times to the Mulberry shop in Bond Street and they ordered him a new strap and they were always very helpful.

A few years ago I bought a Miu Miu bag at their boutique in Paris while over for a weekend.  A couple months later the strap came off and I took it back to the shop in London.  They were so difficult and I had to really fight with them to get them to fix it.  Their argument was that I bought it in a different shop and they didn't sell that exact bag in the London shop, even though they knew that they did sell this bag in the Paris shop and I wasn't making it up.  So I said, am I supposed to go back to Paris to return this bag!??!  How ridiculous.  Eventually I convinced them that they had to fix this bag that was faulty.  Thankfully I had kept my receipt though didn't have it with me as I didn't think I would need it, and then faxed it to them the next day, because they would probably have refused to do it without it, which is also ridiculous.  It was very obviously a real Miu Miu bag.

Anyhow the bottom line is it seems very hit and miss.

I think really you should be able to go to both places for a repair.  The retailer in the first instance but if that isn't possible then PS should also stand behind their product and be willing to help.  As mentioned I'm not sure if they are obliged by law to do so unless you have bought directly from them, but even if they aren't it is still just good customer service which you would expect from a brand like theirs and for a bag that costs a silly amount of money.


----------



## debi.n

I guess this also makes a case for buying the bag from a reputable re-seller rather than somewhere online you might not be very familiar with.  If anything goes wrong then it is better to be able to walk into a shop and talk to them about it.  Of course this isn't always possible but I think probably preferable.  You could also make sure to read a website's stance on customer service and faulty goods before choosing to buy from them, and if you're not sure maybe it's better to buy elsewhere.

Sorry *nielnielniel *you are having problems and I hope things will be resolved very soon for you, good luck!


----------



## dbaby

Last year I sent back my medium midnight PS1 to PS to fix a loose thread and the sealant issue. They did this for free and shipped it back to me within 1.5 months. Two weeks ago I contacted them again because I had just noticed a missing screw/stud on the side of the bag which attaches the base of the strap metal loop to the bag. I emailed Charlotte again and she offered to fix the bag again or send me the part to fix here. I opted to ship the bag back to PS as I didn't want to deal with quality issues with a local handbag repair. I've had really positive email interactions with Charlotte. I did buy the bag directly from the PS website a year ago.


----------



## vlore

Thanks for the awesome modeling pics *nicola_six*!!!  Both you and *bag'hem all* have helped me decide that I really like the Medium and it fits my needs perfectly. The Large looks great on you but like you mentioned it's ideal for work, etc. 
Ok, now...is it gonna be Birch or Saddle??? lol!


----------



## piperlu

Quite a great find indeed.  I love the PS in large (midnight).  I have seen the croc, but never for 70% off.  

Would a 13 or 14 inch laptop fit inside comfortably??

Huge congrats to you!




Megs said:


> It is the large size. It was originally almost $15,000 and I got it for $4,300! Still expensive, but when I considered the large leather version I wanted was $2k this seemed like a steal!


----------



## stbartschic

just ordered a large PS1 in smoke from ****** and should be receiving it tomorrow! i can't wait to get it!!!!


----------



## vlore

stbartschic said:


> just ordered a large PS1 in smoke from ****** and should be receiving it tomorrow! i can't wait to get it!!!!



*stbartschic,* Congrats!!!!!!  Smoke looks like a great color! Please post pics when u receive! Would love to see it.

*Megs, *Congrats on that ultra-gorgy PS1!!!!!!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

Thank you for all the feedback. I understand why they can't be held responsible for everything that happen but it would have been good customer service to look into or offer help.

I think the issue here is the spare part broke, I wondered if they could sell it to me or something. Sigh. But nevertheless I have given up on this bag.


----------



## syrah22

Thanks Nicola! I think a medium would probably be better for me then. 

Have you checked your PS1 to see what country it is made in? It's pretty expensive so I hope it is not made in China.


----------



## Elliespurse

*syrah22*, all PS1:s are made in Italy


----------



## appleproject

Hi all,  if I was to ask for a discount on a display model, what would you suggest I ask for?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think you could try 20% but it depends on the price, some have a higher price to begin with..


----------



## appleproject

Thanks Ellie, will try


----------



## debi.n

^^  I think it depends on the condition of the bag.  If it's a display model in good condition I would try for 10% off, or if it's not in great condition but you don't mind that then I would go for 15-20%.  Really they don't have to give you anything off, but it's worth asking.  If it's been sitting around for a while and no one's buying it then it's more likely they'd do it.

Is this the dark purple in Liberty?  Do you know they are about to do their seasonal disount days and this time it is 20% off?  This is for loyalty cardholders only, so if you don't have one get one!  It starts on Wednesday until Saturday.


----------



## kenzo89

debi.n said:


> ^^  I think it depends on the condition of the bag.  If it's a display model in good condition I would try for 10% off, or if it's not in great condition but you don't mind that then I would go for 15-20%.  Really they don't have to give you anything off, but it's worth asking.  If it's been sitting around for a while and no one's buying it then it's more likely they'd do it.
> 
> Is this the dark purple in Liberty?  Do you know they are about to do their seasonal disount days and this time it is 20% off?  This is for loyalty cardholders only, so if you don't have one get one!  It starts on Wednesday until Saturday.



I agree. In most cases they'll only do 10% off so personally if it were me, I'd just wait for a new one. What's wrong with the display model one? Scratches?


----------



## ARDENKA

I think it depends on how long the display model has been out.  Obviously if the display is all busted (scratches etc...), go for btw 15% to 20%. When i bought my midnight at barneys ny, the display model had just came in like 2 days before (and it already had some light scratches) Good luck!


----------



## pradaholic

My PS1 large in birch just arrived today. The large is not as big as I thought of but i love the size cause it can fit my 13" MBA.

Yup, the shoulder strap is a bit short for cross body carry however i tried it and it looked nice. For a more comfortable cross body carry, ordering the extra longer strap would be great! 

The leather is super soft and the scent of leather is divine!!! This is my first leather bag, I need to know how to take care of the leather..any product recommendation would be great.

http://img59.imageshack.us/f/img3100qj.jpg/


----------



## Elliespurse

*pradaholic* - Congrats on your PS1!  Brich is a great color!

Some PS1 colors like midnight and black don't need protection but I'm not sure about Birch yet. I posted a link to Apple Gardé here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-experience-in-the-rain-567356.html


----------



## debi.n

^^ Congrats it looks great!!

You really should spray it with weather protector before you use it at all.  I've seen a lot of lovely bags ruined by water marks.  I've used various protectors but was recommended the brand Woly by the local shoe repairs shop (which also happens to be where all the top London boutiques send their shoes for repairs, very handy huh) and this one seems to be the best I have used.  Not sure if you can get hold of that one where you are.  I would give it a spray every couple of months to be safe, especially with a light colour that would show up water marks more easily.

I've never conditioned a bag before as I'm afraid it will change the colour or texture of the leather, so I'm not the best person to advise about that.  Personally I think spraying with waterproof spray is enough.


----------



## dbaby

nielnielniel said:


> I think the issue here is the spare part broke, I wondered if they could sell it to me or something. Sigh. But nevertheless I have given up on this bag.



I agree, Charlotte should have offered to send you the part if she couldn't offer to fix it!


----------



## pradaholic

debi.n said:


> ^^ Congrats it looks great!!
> 
> You really should spray it with weather protector before you use it at all.  I've seen a lot of lovely bags ruined by water marks.  I've used various protectors but was recommended the brand Woly by the local shoe repairs shop (which also happens to be where all the top London boutiques send their shoes for repairs, very handy huh) and this one seems to be the best I have used.  Not sure if you can get hold of that one where you are.  I would give it a spray every couple of months to be safe, especially with a light colour that would show up water marks more easily.
> 
> I've never conditioned a bag before as I'm afraid it will change the colour or texture of the leather, so I'm not the best person to advise about that.  Personally I think spraying with waterproof spray is enough.



Debi.n, thanks for the tips. Are you referring to http://www.footwearsolutions.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=wolyprotector ?

I have a friend visiting UK in March, might get him to bring back for me.


----------



## cocopoodle

finally!! this is my medium ps1 in smoke..it's not new and i got it at a very good deal it turns out that the seller needs the money bad, and surprisingly the ps1 demand in my country is very low.lucky me it comes in a mint condition.i just love the leather and the color too..now i've been thinkin bout buying large millitary.
 here's the pic and the modelling pics for your references (by the way i'm about 5'6 and 110 pounds).enjoy..

outdoor






indoor


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous PS1!  Congrats, great pics too!


----------



## cocopoodle

thanks to you..*elliespurse* that i finally able to purchase this beauty..you help me to authenticate this bag i'm soo happy


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> ^^  Is this the dark purple in Liberty?  Do you know they are about to do their seasonal disount days and this time it is 20% off?  This is for loyalty cardholders only, so if you don't have one get one!  It starts on Wednesday until Saturday.



I didnt know that Debi, thanks very much for that.  Yes it's the purple, but even the SA admitted that there is substantial pulling near the clasp, unlike other display models, prob because it's a softer leather.  I love the colour but I think that if the pulling bothers me now, it'll bother me much more later on.



kenzo89 said:


> I agree. In most cases they'll only do 10% off so personally if it were me, I'd just wait for a new one. What's wrong with the display model one? Scratches?



Kenzo, you may be right, it may be wiser to wait for a bag I think is pristine.


----------



## thegoreprincess

cocopoodle said:


> finally!! this is my medium ps1 in smoke..it's not new and i got it at a very good deal it turns out that the seller needs the money bad, and surprisingly the ps1 demand in my country is very low.lucky me it comes in a mint condition.i just love the leather and the color too..now i've been thinkin bout buying large millitary.
> here's the pic and the modelling pics for your references (by the way i'm about 5'6 and 110 pounds).enjoy..
> 
> outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indoor



Your Smoke looks lovely!!! Congratulations.


----------



## appleproject

Gorgeous cocopoodle!


----------



## kate79

Anyone have comparison pictures of the clutch and wallet?  I love both and am curious about the size difference.  Sorry in advance if this has already been posted - my search skills are not fantastic.


----------



## syrah22

Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## ARDENKA

elizamartens said:


> at Ardenka, how is the pouch I am thinking too, but how big is it? And is the strap long enough?
> where did you find the saddle?



Oh i dont think the saddle pouch exists yet. But once it does, i might have to break my ban!! 

Ive seen the midnight blue one and its TDF. But i bought the midnight in medium for xmas so right now im just patiently waiting.


----------



## vlore

Has anyone seen Feldspar irl?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

vlore said:


> Has anyone seen Feldspar irl?




I want to find out too....the photos of Feldspar at Sien catches my attention but it looks different in other sites....

Now I m thinking about Coral !


----------



## Swe3tGirl

So I stopped by The Room at the Bay today and all of the PS1 bags are SOLD OUT! There were like only 2 left =(


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's amazing they sell out so fast!

--

I just saw this lovely Red Clay suede medium at Opening Ceremony


----------



## silverfern

After months of thinking about it I finally took the plunge with this pre-loved medium PS1 from the lovely Erica at ******  It has already been nicely broken in for me and I'm loving it! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!!  -Looks great, the black PS1 is a classic.


----------



## debi.n

pradaholic said:


> Debi.n, thanks for the tips. Are you referring to http://www.footwearsolutions.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=wolyprotector ?
> 
> I have a friend visiting UK in March, might get him to bring back for me.



Hi yes that's the one.  I haven't had this brand of protector for that long but have used it on a couple of pairs of Jimmy Choo knee high boots and then had to go out in the slush and rain and was amazed that the water/dirt didn't affect the boots at all.  I had used a Russell & Bromley one on boots before and ended up with water marks.  Though as suggested you should test it out somewhere first, maybe on the strap would be good.

I spray all of my shoes and bags, I think it's better to be safe than sorry.  It's also important to top up the spray now and then to maintain the protection.


----------



## siuman

Congrats Silverfern! Great bag! And Erica is great, isn't she!!

I was contemplating on whether I should get the black or the smoke... And I got the smoke from Erica! 

Loving my PS1 and Keepall immensely! And Erica is the best!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*siuman* - Congrats on your PS1:s!


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> I didnt know that Debi, thanks very much for that.  Yes it's the purple, but even the SA admitted that there is substantial pulling near the clasp, unlike other display models, prob because it's a softer leather.  I love the colour but I think that if the pulling bothers me now, it'll bother me much more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenzo, you may be right, it may be wiser to wait for a bag I think is pristine.



I agree, I think if you're going to spend that much money (even with a discount) you should be completely happy with the condition.  I have to say the pulling on the clasp of these bags does put me off a bit, but it seems to not happen to all of them, so hopefully it can be avoided.  But if the bag was like that before I even bought it, personally I wouldn't bother.


----------



## killerdolly

My PS1 Large Saddle that I got from Erica (******) 2 weeks back. First time bringing her out today and I was insanely paranoid (it drizzled a little). But I love love love love love it 

For reference, I'm 5"6 and 110pounds. For some reason, the bag looks bigger in pictures but it doesn't look this big in real life, at least not to me.

(both pictures are taken without flash, one in natural sunlight, the other taken indoors)


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous pics! Congrats on your PS1  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## siuman

Thanks Elliespurse, and I got a Marine Keepall from Erica too!
I will try to post pix tomorrow! 



Elliespurse said:


> *siuman* - Congrats on your PS1:s!


----------



## Elliespurse

*siuman*, I look forward to the pics! 

--

KirnaZabete has the Pouch in saddle now!


----------



## pradaholic

killerdolly said:


> My PS1 Large Saddle that I got from Erica (******) 2 weeks back. First time bringing her out today and I was insanely paranoid (it drizzled a little). But I love love love love love it
> 
> For reference, I'm 5"6 and 110pounds. For some reason, the bag looks bigger in pictures but it doesn't look this big in real life, at least not to me.
> 
> (both pictures are taken without flash, one in natural sunlight, the other taken indoors)



Haha I am gonna bring mine out for the first time as well to search for a water repellent spray Woly.  Did you treat yours with any water repellent spray?


----------



## pradaholic

silverfern said:


> After months of thinking about it I finally took the plunge with this pre-loved medium PS1 from the lovely Erica at ******  It has already been nicely broken in for me and I'm loving it! Thanks for letting me share





Lovely bag! The extra large in black would be my next target


----------



## killerdolly

Hey *pradaholic*, 

No I didn't get any spray but I am planning to take it to this shop that specializes in leather protection for bag to get it treated with the weather-proof spray thing and check out what other stuff they have and would recommend for the PS1. I think I'm too clumsy and lazy to do something like that by myself. Hah!

Now I'm starting to worry what happens if a part spoils cause reading the reviews from others, PS is no longer very pro-active about their customer service and I'm assuming in Malaysia, there is no PS boutique as well? =(


----------



## Elliespurse

*killerdolly*, I think you would have no problems arranging with Erica if something comes up..


----------



## killerdolly

*Elliespurse* - That sounds like plan! Thank you so much! Anyway, can I just ask, I realised that there are 2 spots on my bag when I got them. Not that very obvious but still visible. I don't think there is anything to fuss about right?


----------



## Elliespurse

*killerdolly*, my smoke has a lot of spots, especially on the back when new. It adds character I think and it doesn't bother me at all. It depends how you sees it though.


----------



## ARDENKA

Elliespurse said:


> KirnaZabete has the Pouch in saddle now!



omg Ellie, that's amazing, i just mentioned that a few posts ago... 
oh no, am i going to break my ban?!


----------



## StarBrite310

Mandy Moore carrying the Keep All  Looks like it's the small and I dunno the color.... Saddle perhaps??

I looove this bag!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> I agree, I think if you're going to spend that much money (even with a discount) you should be completely happy with the condition.  I have to say the pulling on the clasp of these bags does put me off a bit, but it seems to not happen to all of them, so hopefully it can be avoided.  But if the bag was like that before I even bought it, personally I wouldn't bother.



Yes, I think you're right- it is a pity about the pulling of the leather, I'm hoping that it will not be as bad with a more classic colour. I'm thinking that black may actually be the best option for me.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute bag on Mandy. Mandy looks good here she lost some weight.


----------



## vlore

Congrats *killerdolly!* Your Saddle Large is amazing! I just absolutely love this color! And you see, pics like yours makes me again consider the Large vs. the Medium! lol!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Elliespurse said:


> *killerdolly*, my smoke has a lot of spots, especially on the back when new. It adds character I think and it doesn't bother me at all. It depends how you sees it though.




Today...I wore black jeans and carried my Smoke PS1 as shoulder bag...when I returned home, i found a coin size spot on the back of my bag....
I believe it must be the black color transferring to the leather surface as the jeans is like rubbing the bag when I m walking ....

I have sprayed it before I use...so I tried to apply some dedicate leather cleanser and the black is off...I m waiting for it to dry up completely ..
As the leather will get aged and the color will go darker ....I can live with it but just I know for sure now I MUST drop my thought of getting a Suede PS1 in light color...just too dangerous for a careless person like me...


----------



## killerdolly

*Elliespurse* - do the spots increase or enlarge over time?

*vlore* - the saddle is awesome and personally, if you're not putting too many things in your bag, then i'd think the medium is enough because as with my large, if i don't carry too many things around, it looks really limp.

*mimi_glasshouse* - i was insanely paranoid about colour transfer as well so i got a darker colour (saddle) just in case.


----------



## babycakess

I've been trying to contemplate for the longest time (thank you so much *Elliespurse* for all your help!!!) whether or not to go with the Smoke for my medium PS1...but from what I'm reading, there seems to be more problems with the Smoke than other colors ?  

Also, it looks different in every picture - the one Leighton has is the only one I've seen that looks like a true grey - Ellie's Smoke also looks a lot more cool-toned than other Smoke PS1s that I've seen

I liked how the black looks, but I also know the black on the hardware is prone to chipping, and that bothers me

I love the viola, but I already have a Bal RH Work, GGH Envelope and Shoulder in Raisin, so I don't know if that's too much purple...sigh

I'm ordering through Erica @ HG Bags, and I was told it's unlikely for midnight to come in again (at least for this season), so that sucks cause that would've solved my problem - I don't have any navy/dark blue bags.

Is it inevitable for the Smoke to turn brown with use?
And also, is it more taupe rather than grey?

I have to decide soon because I've already troubled Erica a lot >.<; so any comments would really help!

(sorry for the long post!)


----------



## Elliespurse

*killerdolly* and *babycakess* - I just snapped a few pics of my one year old smoke, the spots was like this when I got the bag new, perhaps a few new under the handle but I'm not sure. I like the character of the leather. The color is really elusive and changes with lighting, mine has more brown in it irl.


----------



## oscarlilytc

babycakess said:


> I've been trying to contemplate for the longest time (thank you so much *Elliespurse* for all your help!!!) whether or not to go with the Smoke for my medium PS1...but from what I'm reading, there seems to be more problems with the Smoke than other colors ?
> 
> Also, it looks different in every picture - the one Leighton has is the only one I've seen that looks like a true grey - Ellie's Smoke also looks a lot more cool-toned than other Smoke PS1s that I've seen
> 
> I liked how the black looks, but I also know the black on the hardware is prone to chipping, and that bothers me
> 
> I love the viola, but I already have a Bal RH Work, GGH Envelope and Shoulder in Raisin, so I don't know if that's too much purple...sigh
> 
> I'm ordering through Erica @ HG Bags, and I was told it's unlikely for midnight to come in again (at least for this season), so that sucks cause that would've solved my problem - I don't have any navy/dark blue bags.
> 
> Is it inevitable for the Smoke to turn brown with use?
> And also, is it more taupe rather than grey?
> 
> I have to decide soon because I've already troubled Erica a lot >.<; so any comments would really help!
> 
> (sorry for the long post!)




My smoke came with slight spots/colour variations too, but like Elliespurse, I think this is all part of the character.

I would describe the smoke as more taupe, than grey.  The grey that is seen in pictures of Leighton, is not smoke.  There was a true grey that was one of the earliest colours from 2008.


----------



## killerdolly

*Elliespurse* - You're right! I think it really adds more character to your bag, and makes it distinctly yours  I'm beginning to think that the smoke is really an awesome colour cause it's pretty much like a chameleon, looking different at every angle and under different light!

*babycakess* - I think smoke would be an awesome choice! i have the wallet in midnight and it is definitely one of my favourite colours but unless you wanna wait, i think smoke gives off a different vibe and definitely has a character of its own


----------



## pradaholic

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Today...I wore black jeans and carried my Smoke PS1 as shoulder bag...when I returned home, i found a coin size spot on the back of my bag....
> I believe it must be the black color transferring to the leather surface as the jeans is like rubbing the bag when I m walking ....
> 
> I have sprayed it before I use...so I tried to apply some dedicate leather cleanser and the black is off...I m waiting for it to dry up completely ..
> As the leather will get aged and the color will go darker ....I can live with it but just I know for sure now I MUST drop my thought of getting a Suede PS1 in light color...just too dangerous for a careless person like me...



Mimi_glasshouse, I have same experience with you. Today is my first time carrying the bag and after few hours i noticed the same scrub mark the bag of the bag..faint!

I am wearing jeans and I don't see that as colour transfer, it is just the bag rubbing the jeans and causing the scrub mark. I am not sure should I get leather cleaner product (which brand to get?) to clean it or just leave it. Cause i know i will be using this bag frequently and shall get more scrub mark later ;-p

Today I managed to find Woly water repellent spray. Spray it all over the bag and the colour still the same. Tested a small patch with water and no water mark


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Yes, I think you're right- it is a pity about the pulling of the leather, I'm hoping that it will not be as bad with a more classic colour. I'm thinking that black may actually be the best option for me.



I really like the black, I think the black hardware makes it. If you need a black bag and it goes with your wardrobe then I would go for it. For me my wardrobe is more blues, greys and browns so black isn't a first choice for me, but maybe my second PS1..........

And with the black it's easy to get hold of (NAP, Luisa via Roma) and you will never have to worry about getting it dirty or damaged in the rain.


----------



## debi.n

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Today...I wore black jeans and carried my Smoke PS1 as shoulder bag...when I returned home, i found a coin size spot on the back of my bag....
> I believe it must be the black color transferring to the leather surface as the jeans is like rubbing the bag when I m walking ....
> 
> I have sprayed it before I use...so I tried to apply some dedicate leather cleanser and the black is off...I m waiting for it to dry up completely ..
> As the leather will get aged and the color will go darker ....I can live with it but just I know for sure now I MUST drop my thought of getting a Suede PS1 in light color...just too dangerous for a careless person like me...



Posts like this really scare me!!  But you're saying the mark did come out with the leather cleaner?


----------



## debi.n

pradaholic said:


> Mimi_glasshouse, I have same experience with you. Today is my first time carrying the bag and after few hours i noticed the same scrub mark the bag of the bag..faint!
> 
> I am wearing jeans and I don't see that as colour transfer, it is just the bag rubbing the jeans and causing the scrub mark. I am not sure should I get leather cleaner product (which brand to get?) to clean it or just leave it. Cause i know i will be using this bag frequently and shall get more scrub mark later ;-p
> 
> Today I managed to find Woly water repellent spray. Spray it all over the bag and the colour still the same. Tested a small patch with water and no water mark



Oh no, that sucks, but from the sounds of it cleaner will get it out. And glad to hear you found the Woly spray and it worked for you. Woly also does a cleaner that works very well, it's foamy and you rub it on with a cotton ball or something like that. I've only used it on dark coloured shoes but it worked really well. So try that but do a test patch first.


----------



## debi.n

*babycakess* - I'm not sure what you think about paying import duties but there are still midnights left on European websites if you wanted to go that route. 

*Elliespurse* and *oscarlilytc* - have you had any problems with colour transfer on the back of your smokes? From your pictures Ellie is doesn't look like you have?


----------



## pradaholic

debi.n said:


> Oh no, that sucks, but from the sounds of it cleaner will get it out. And glad to hear you found the Woly spray and it worked for you. Woly also does a cleaner that works very well, it's foamy and you rub it on with a cotton ball or something like that. I've only used it on dark coloured shoes but it worked really well. So try that but do a test patch first.



Debi.n,

Can you please show me which is the product... http://www.yanbiz.com/us/cleaning.htm ?


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n*, no color transfer so far after carried everyday for 4-5 months. And I always lay my PS1:s flat on the back at home etc.


----------



## debi.n

pradaholic said:


> Debi.n,
> 
> Can you please show me which is the product... http://www.yanbiz.com/us/cleaning.htm ?



It's actually not on that page, but is on this one -

http://www.yanbiz.com/us/colorrevitalizer.htm

It's the one called 'combi proper'.  Reading about it just now I actually didn't realise it was a protector as well as a cleaner.  And thanks for showing me that webpage, I didn't realise they had a patent leather cleaner, that would be useful!


----------



## debi.n

Elliespurse said:


> *debi.n*, no color transfer so far after carried everyday for 4-5 months. And I always lay my PS1:s flat on the back at home etc.



That's good to hear.  I think I will just take my chances with the smoke.  It's the one I initially fell in love with, I've always wanted a grey toned bag, and it would be the most useful in my wardrobe.  I look after my things well so hopefully I can keep it looking good.  And if it gets a bit battered I'll just have to hope it will actually make it look better.  Thanks Ellie.


----------



## babycakess

Thank you everyone for the comments !

So I should go with smoke instead of getting yet another purple bag right?  =T


----------



## babycakess

oscarlilytc said:


> I would describe the smoke as more taupe, than grey.  The grey that is seen in pictures of Leighton, is not smoke.  There was a true grey that was one of the earliest colours from 2008.



Ohh !  I totally did not know that...thanks for the info !
lol now I feel stupid always trying to compare smoke with Leighton's colour...cause I really liked that colour !


----------



## debi.n

babycakess said:


> Ohh !  I totally did not know that...thanks for the info !
> lol now I feel stupid always trying to compare smoke with Leighton's colour...cause I really liked that colour !



But then again, check out this smoke..... very grey looking to me!

http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/ps1-large-leather-tote.html


----------



## babycakess

i really like the look of the violet, but i'm only having second thoughts about it because I have purple balenciagas already and i feel like i shouldn't get another purple...?
SIGH violet or smoke violet or smoke >.<


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> But then again, check out this smoke..... very grey looking to me!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/ps1-large-leather-tote.html



I know !!  that's why I'm so confused - it looks different in every picture !!  >.<

I'm thinking the violet will be lower maintenance , but it's again the thing with whether I should get a range of different colours instead of getting another purple...>.<

the thing is i haven't seen the colours in person (there are no stores near me that carry them) so it makes it really hard =T


----------



## debi.n

babycakess said:


> I know !!  that's why I'm so confused - it looks different in every picture !!  >.<
> 
> I'm thinking the violet will be lower maintenance , but it's again the thing with whether I should get a range of different colours instead of getting another purple...>.<
> 
> the thing is i haven't seen the colours in person (there are no stores near me that carry them) so it makes it really hard =T



I think if you already have a purple bag you are happy to use then get something different.  If you get the viola one you will just use that all the time and your other purple will not get used anymore, but if you have two different colours you will use them both and have more options.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm a newbie in this thread. I've been eying PS1's for a while and I think I'm going to take the plunge this year. I really liked the raspberry color that I'm pretty sure is sold out everywhere lol go figure when I finally decided I want it, it's gone. I have a few questions I hope you guys can help me with, I'd look threw this thread but it's 200+ pages long I'll get carpel tunnel before I ever get to the end.  How many seasons dose proenza schouler have a year? Do they have two: S/S and F/W? Generally when/what time of year do their seasons come out? Do they have any color themes when it comes to their seasons, for example the S/S season is their pop colors and their F/W season is more neutrals or do they do a combo of both pop colors and neutrals every season? Do you guys ever manage to get your hands on color swatches before the season comes out? I just want to be on my A game for the next season so i don't miss out on a color I like. I'm half thinking about a black but I have several black bags already and I'm not sure if I like the black hardware on the black bag they have in the current season. I feel like it's too much black, I'd like the black hardware more on a different color just because I like the color contrast of the hardware vs. leather. TIA!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

debi.n said:


> Posts like this really scare me!!  But you're saying the mark did come out with the leather cleaner?



The black color is off but a slightly darker spot remains stayed!
However it doesn't bother me as the leather will age n soon I believe it will be less visible &#58381;, I m optimistic !

I just took a snap using my iPhone, will upload later today !!!


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> I think if you already have a purple bag you are happy to use then get something different.  If you get the viola one you will just use that all the time and your other purple will not get used anymore, but if you have two different colours you will use them both and have more options.



That's the thing , the other purple bag I have is a bal work, so ko shoulder strap and a little big for everyday.
Plus I rarely take that bag out because it has near perfect, smooth leather (I prefer smooth leather), so I baby it and don't take it out much.

I was considering the smoke because of exactly what you said above - more variety, but when I look at the pictures, I think "it look really really nice" but not "wow"...

I look at the purple and think its absolutely gorgeous, but just that I'm buying a colour that I already own, and I feel like I shouldn't .

Sorry , I'm so super indecisive =\
*debi.n*, you got the smoke too right ?
Can't wait to see your pics !!




On a side note, I think PS needs a its own section!!

Like the previous post mentioned, it's getting impossible to read through all the posts in this thread for us newbies who havent followed it from the beginning >.<
just my opinion =P


----------



## babycakess

Oops, double posted !!


----------



## pixiejenna

pixiejenna said:


> I'm a newbie in this thread. I've been eying PS1's for a while and I think I'm going to take the plunge this year. I really liked the raspberry color that I'm pretty sure is sold out everywhere lol go figure when I finally decided I want it, it's gone. I have a few questions I hope you guys can help me with, I'd look threw this thread but it's 200+ pages long I'll get carpel tunnel before I ever get to the end.  How many seasons dose proenza schouler have a year? Do they have two: S/S and F/W? Generally when/what time of year do their seasons come out? Do they have any color themes when it comes to their seasons, for example the S/S season is their pop colors and their F/W season is more neutrals or do they do a combo of both pop colors and neutrals every season? Do you guys ever manage to get your hands on color swatches before the season comes out? I just want to be on my A game for the next season so i don't miss out on a color I like. I'm half thinking about a black but I have several black bags already and I'm not sure if I like the black hardware on the black bag they have in the current season. I feel like it's too much black, I'd like the black hardware more on a different color just because I like the color contrast of the hardware vs. leather. TIA!



Not trying to be a thread hog just hoping for some answers.

A side note to  babycakes comment. Dose anyone one know if any members have requested a PS subfourm? It sounds like a good idea. I know that it's probably still considered a "new" designer but this thread was started back in 08 and has lasted 3 years now. I know I've seen other PS threads here as well. I would be nice to see them all in one section and it would defiantly make it a million times easier for us newbies to find info on the different styles, colors, ect.


----------



## Elliespurse

*pixiejenna* - The number of colors available have expanded each season since 2008. New colors are mainly coming out summer and winter, with the number of permanent colors increasing each year. May-June and Nov-Feb. There have been no swatches available yet but I think it depends on if some TPFers develop good SA relations. Some colors also seem to be exclusive to one store, at least at first.


*babycakess*, I think you are right. It would be great to have more threads like "Proenza Schouler Shopping Intel" etc.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks so much Elliespurse!:urock: Now I know to be on the look out in a few months. I'm glad to know it's a bit of a mix up on the colors.


----------



## oscarlilytc

debi.n said:


> But then again, check out this smoke..... very grey looking to me!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/ps1-large-leather-tote.html



The smoke definitely has grey tones (and looks quite grey in some lighting), but I would still describe it as more taupe.  The photos on all these sites vary so much!!!

Leighton probably has the light grey AND the smoke!!!

This is the grey from 2008:

http://jakandjil.com/blog/?p=514


Also, I haven't had colour transfer on my smoke.  My smoke is fairly new and after reading everything here, I have to admit I am babying this colour a bit and carrying it with things I know won't transfer colour!!


----------



## debi.n

mimi_glasshouse said:


> The black color is off but a slightly darker spot remains stayed!
> However it doesn't bother me as the leather will age n soon I believe it will be less visible &#58381;, I m optimistic !
> 
> I just took a snap using my iPhone, will upload later today !!!



I think you're right, I think over time it will even out.



babycakess said:


> That's the thing , the other purple bag I have is a bal work, so ko shoulder strap and a little big for everyday.
> Plus I rarely take that bag out because it has near perfect, smooth leather (I prefer smooth leather), so I baby it and don't take it out much.
> 
> I was considering the smoke because of exactly what you said above - more variety, but when I look at the pictures, I think "it look really really nice" but not "wow"...
> 
> I look at the purple and think its absolutely gorgeous, but just that I'm buying a colour that I already own, and I feel like I shouldn't .
> 
> Sorry , I'm so super indecisive =\
> *debi.n*, you got the smoke too right ?
> Can't wait to see your pics !!



I suppose if the bag is a different type of bag and for a different purpose then it's ok to have the same colour.  Like you can have several black bags that are different styles and for different uses, so why not purple.  From the sounds of it you don't really LOVE the smoke, so you should go with what you love.

I don't have the smoke yet, I think it was only today I decided to go for that one.  I am also super indecisive!!  I know what you mean about the smoke not standing out, for me that's what I like about it, I love the colour and how subtle it is.  I now need to try to find one, I don't see any online anymore.  There are a couple shops in London I will check out probably this week.  When I get it I will for sure post pictures!



oscarlilytc said:


> Also, I haven't had colour transfer on my smoke.  My smoke is fairly new and after reading everything here, I have to admit I am babying this colour a bit and carrying it with things I know won't transfer colour!!



Ellie's hasn't transfered any colour from her clothes after using it a lot, so you will probably be ok.  And from the sounds of it any marks can be cleaned and any unevenness in the colour will I'm sure even out over time.


----------



## babycakess

Yeah ... This bag is going to be my last MAJOR bag purchase for awhile (I just go on a van >.<) hence the decosiveness =\

I basically just wanted the bag to have nice leather and be hassle free...I eas originally set on the smoke, until i saw all the posts about the smoke turning brown , and I started worrying ... And for something that's at this price point, I want something that would last awhile and instead of change colours, kwim?

I guess it may also be the fact that is seems like there's always bals available, so when I try to decide on the colours, i get less of a "now or never" feeling...if that makes any sense LOL !

I saw this pic of a model with a smoke, but it turned REALLY brown ... Let me try to find a pic


----------



## pradaholic

Debi.n,

Luisaviaroma has large in Smoke..in fact it has many colours in stock as of now.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

*debi.n*, I took the snap this afternoon with daylight...

to me...the spot is not too obvious as the leather color varies with light reflection anyway...
however, this is a good alert for me to baby my smoke carefully....
I rarely have light color bags....this is probably one of the very few...


----------



## fiatflux

vlore said:


> Has anyone seen Feldspar irl?



Yes, I have it - it's much, much darker in person than it is appearing in the photos....I was a little taken aback, but I have decided the real color is more practical than the color that it looked to be...
It's also "greener" than it appears in the photos, if that makes any sense. To me, the photos make it look like a sage green, but it's not, really.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

pradaholic said:


> Mimi_glasshouse, I have same experience with you. Today is my first time carrying the bag and after few hours i noticed the same scrub mark the bag of the bag..faint!
> 
> I am wearing jeans and I don't see that as colour transfer, it is just the bag rubbing the jeans and causing the scrub mark. I am not sure should I get leather cleaner product (which brand to get?) to clean it or just leave it. Cause i know i will be using this bag frequently and shall get more scrub mark later ;-p
> 
> Today I managed to find Woly water repellent spray. Spray it all over the bag and the colour still the same. Tested a small patch with water and no water mark



Me too having no clue how it happened but surely it is caused by "rubbing"... I will be more carefully from now on...

I m using Tana Dedicate Leather cleaner...I don't think it is the best but that's easiest to get here in Canada....

For spray, I use Tana water and stain repellent to spray all shoes and bags ...working well even it is heavy snow outside...


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

babycakess said:


> Yeah ... This bag is going to be my last MAJOR bag purchase for awhile (I just go on a van >.<) hence the decosiveness =\
> 
> I basically just wanted the bag to have nice leather and be hassle free...I eas originally set on the smoke, until i saw all the posts about the smoke turning brown , and I started worrying ... And for something that's at this price point, I want something that would last awhile and instead of change colours, kwim?
> 
> I guess it may also be the fact that is seems like there's always bals available, so when I try to decide on the colours, i get less of a "now or never" feeling...if that makes any sense LOL !
> 
> I saw this pic of a model with a smoke, but it turned REALLY brown ... Let me try to find a pic



*babycakess* I also went through a long debate about which color I should pick and finally I chose Smoke....

I like the color...even I find out now I have to be super careful with light color bags...still I think the color is a sure bet...don't worry...go for it if u like it


----------



## babycakess

mimi_glasshouse said:


> *babycakess* I also went through a long debate about which color I should pick and finally I chose Smoke....
> 
> I like the color...even I find out now I have to be super careful with light color bags...still I think the color is a sure bet...don't worry...go for it if u like it




Thank you *mimi_glasshouse* !!  I was starting to lean towards the smoke but wasn't still wasn't sure =\

I was just discussing with two of my friends and they both vote for the smoke, especially since I don't have something in that colour yet whereas the three purples I have are really similar to the violet.

Most people who bought the smoke seem to really love it, and I think if I don't get it I'll always be thinking about it whereas if I let the purple go this time I won't really be THAT upset about it because I already have purple...

My main issue with the smoke is just the maintenance problems >.<

The smoke doesn't seem like that light a colour in the photos I've seen though ?


----------



## babycakess

fiatflux said:


> Yes, I have it - it's much, much darker in person than it is appearing in the photos....I was a little taken aback, but I have decided the real color is more practical than the color that it looked to be...
> It's also "greener" than it appears in the photos, if that makes any sense. To me, the photos make it look like a sage green, but it's not, really.



wow I'm glad I read about that here !
I was kind of liking feldspar but not if it's actually darker and greener >.<


----------



## oscarlilytc

babycakess said:


> Thank you *mimi_glasshouse* !!  I was starting to lean towards the smoke but wasn't still wasn't sure =\
> 
> I was just discussing with two of my friends and they both vote for the smoke, especially since I don't have something in that colour yet whereas the three purples I have are really similar to the violet.
> 
> Most people who bought the smoke seem to really love it, and I think if I don't get it I'll always be thinking about it whereas if I let the purple go this time I won't really be THAT upset about it because I already have purple...
> 
> My main issue with the smoke is just the maintenance problems >.<
> 
> The smoke doesn't seem like that light a colour in the photos I've seen though ?



I really wanted my first PS1 to be a large (so I could use it as an everyday bag - I carry a lot of stuff!!) and had decided on smoke until I started reading this thread.  A lot of very early posts talk about colour change with smoke and moss and I was worried about the smoke because I'm not usually all that careful with my everyday and work bags.

I ended up getting the midnight in large and have loved it.  I can throw it around, take it in the rain and have even gone away camping and taken it!!!

I was still obsessed with the smoke colour though.  I have always loved those taupey, grey neutral colours and realised that I didn't need this colour in a large (because I have a large taupe/grey Anya Hindmarch tote!).   

So I bought the smoke in medium and I have been using it as more of a purse.  I have kept the shoulder strap knotted, so it doesn't rub on any denim and it has been fine so far.  It really is a gorgeous colour.  Because I haven't had it very long, there has been no indication of colour change and because I am not using it daily, I am putting it away in it's sleeper when not in use, to try and prevent it from changing.

It is definitely not a "light" colour; more "medium".   It is certainly not like looking after a white bag!!!


----------



## chateleine

So much love for the smoke on TPF recently!  My medium smoke arrived today, joy! 
It's smaller and browner than I'd imagined, but I do love it! Looking forward to it seasoning and darkening actually, it looks like a colour that'll look better with age than it does brand-new.

Is it wrong that I'm already contemplating a large saddle?


----------



## Elliespurse

*chateleine* - Congrats on your smoke!  it's great to hear your views and large saddle really nice too!


----------



## debi.n

pradaholic said:


> Debi.n,
> 
> Luisaviaroma has large in Smoke..in fact it has many colours in stock as of now.


 
Thanks, I have seen them, unfortunately I'm after a medium, I think a large would be too big for me. I don't carry that much stuff around.



mimi_glasshouse said:


> *debi.n*, I took the snap this afternoon with daylight...
> 
> to me...the spot is not too obvious as the leather color varies with light reflection anyway...
> however, this is a good alert for me to baby my smoke carefully....
> I rarely have light color bags....this is probably one of the very few...


 
Thanks for posting that. It's not too obvious and just looks a bit worn.


----------



## debi.n

*chateleine * - congrats!  would love to see pictures!


----------



## vlore

fiatflux said:


> Yes, I have it - it's much, much darker in person than it is appearing in the photos....I was a little taken aback, but I have decided the real color is more practical than the color that it looked to be...
> It's also "greener" than it appears in the photos, if that makes any sense. To me, the photos make it look like a sage green, but it's not, really.



*fiatflux, *thanks for your input!!!  I thought it would be a sage-y color. Could you post some pics? I would really like to see it. I like greens but only certains shades. Hopefully I like this one. TIA!


----------



## fiatflux

vlore said:


> *fiatflux, *thanks for your input!!!  I thought it would be a sage-y color. Could you post some pics? I would really like to see it. I like greens but only certains shades. Hopefully I like this one. TIA!



I will try to get some photos that capture the color, but I have doubts that they will be accurate given what I've seen online so far. I really do like the color - it's growing on me. Sometimes I can see that it is a hint of a dusky (sage-y) green, but at other times it looks darker without that subtle grey-ish undertone. If anything, I guess the color could be called a "dark sage."


----------



## thegoreprincess

Elliespurse said:


> *killerdolly* and *babycakess* - I just snapped a few pics of my one year old smoke, the spots was like this when I got the bag new, perhaps a few new under the handle but I'm not sure. I like the character of the leather. The color is really elusive and changes with lighting, mine has more brown in it irl.





oscarlilytc said:


> My smoke came with slight spots/colour variations too, but like Elliespurse, I think this is all part of the character.
> 
> I would describe the smoke as more taupe, than grey.  The grey that is seen in pictures of Leighton, is not smoke.  There was a true grey that was one of the earliest colours from 2008.



Spots like those are pretty characteristic of lambskin. I know that all of my lambskin bags have little spots here and there and wrinkles.


----------



## thegoreprincess

silverfern said:


> After months of thinking about it I finally took the plunge with this pre-loved medium PS1 from the lovely Erica at ******  It has already been nicely broken in for me and I'm loving it! Thanks for letting me share



So beautiful! This is my dream PS1.


----------



## appleproject

Does anyone have any experience with Luisa via Roma?  I'm considering using them when I buy my Ps1 and would appreciate any feedback on their service.

Debi, I love the bag in your avatar - is it's Tods?

Fiat flux, I would love to see pics of your Feldspar...


----------



## pinknyanko

i don't know if there's a thread for the keepall, but i tried it on at barneys and took some pics.

sorry they aren't the clearest... but it should give you guys some idea of the size


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^I don't think there is a thread for the keep all yet. I tried to look one up the other day and didn't come up with anything. Do you know if that was teh small or large?


----------



## pixiejenna

OH EM GEE! I have a mini tidbit of intel for the next season, and I do mean mini! So over the weekend I emailed PS asking them if they know if they will be getting any more of the dark red/raspberry color in. Not really expecting a lot thinking I'd get some auto-generated reply telling me no. They just emailed me back today and told me that they are sold out of the color but if the happen to get another shipment in they will contact me AND that they will have a similar burgundy in the June/July season! So for those who missed out on it keep your eyes out for the June/July season! This makes me so happy and excited for the next season!


----------



## pinknyanko

pixiejenna said:


> ^^^I don't think there is a thread for the keep all yet. I tried to look one up the other day and didn't come up with anything. Do you know if that was teh small or large?



not sure.. might have been the small.


----------



## pradaholic

appleproject said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Luisa via Roma?  I'm considering using them when I buy my Ps1 and would appreciate any feedback on their service.
> 
> Debi, I love the bag in your avatar - is it's Tods?
> 
> Fiat flux, I would love to see pics of your Feldspar...



Appleproject, I got mine from Luisaviaroma. The service is OK but not to say excellent. I tried asking for a actual photo of the product and they were not able to provide due to logistic reason. Anyway, I google for it and tons of images came out


----------



## oscarlilytc

pixiejenna said:


> OH EM GEE! I have a mini tidbit of intel for the next season, and I do mean mini! So over the weekend I emailed PS asking them if they know if they will be getting any more of the dark red/raspberry color in. Not really expecting a lot thinking I'd get some auto-generated reply telling me no. They just emailed me back today and told me that they are sold out of the color but if the happen to get another shipment in they will contact me AND that they will have a similar burgundy in the June/July season! So for those who missed out on it keep your eyes out for the June/July season! This makes me so happy and excited for the next season!



If you go back through this thread (I think about 3 - 4 weeks), the lovely ****** posted colour swatches and some photos of bags for next season.  From memory there was a gorgeous rasperry (in suede too) and a pink.


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ I had no idea that a swatch was already up thanks! Now I'll have to find it.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

The PS1 is my dream bag 
I keep buying other things that are not as expensive instead of saving up for this beauty!!! Shame on me. I always check this thread to admire everyone's new bags, stunning PS1s everyone! Can't wait to get one. I'd most likely get the Medium Black.


----------



## oscarlilytc

pixiejenna said:


> ^^^ I had no idea that a swatch was already up thanks! Now I'll have to find it.



Found them!  Post numbers 2696 and 2697 on page 180.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks! I checked and I actually commented on them *smacks hand on forehead* I thought it was for the current season that's already out.


----------



## love_denise

New color for the PS1 Pouch...for SS! A pretty Coral.





Available on Proenzaschouler.com


----------



## Mediana

When will F/W be in store? I can't wait for the Raspberry. I want it now, now


----------



## love_denise

*Mediana*, probably in July/August!


----------



## Mediana

love_denise said:


> *Mediana*, probably in July/August!



Ahh, such a long wait


----------



## siuman

Hi mimi, My smoke has EXACTLY the same marks, but all over the bag only after two days of wearing it. I agree that it may be likely the rub marks... and I think it is also a function of touch.. and i think it is a little bit like the handles of balenciaga bag... they warm after frequent use...

I was a but disappointed today when i found those marks (believe me i have a lot more than you do)... i have it on top of the flap of the bag, as I have been only wearing the bag on shoulder with the tied knot... 

Well, but then, like balenciaga bags, I think this is meant to have a distressed look... (perhaps i am trying to comfort myself)... I will just wear them and let the leather to continue to break in.. 

Anyhow, thanks so much for sharing! 



mimi_glasshouse said:


> *debi.n*, I took the snap this afternoon with daylight...
> 
> to me...the spot is not too obvious as the leather color varies with light reflection anyway...
> however, this is a good alert for me to baby my smoke carefully....
> I rarely have light color bags....this is probably one of the very few...


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Luisa via Roma? I'm considering using them when I buy my Ps1 and would appreciate any feedback on their service.
> 
> Debi, I love the bag in your avatar - is it's Tods?
> 
> Fiat flux, I would love to see pics of your Feldspar...


 
Hi yeah it's a Tod's D Bag, I got it last spring. I love the colour, it literally goes with everything. It's a really good bag as well, really well made and the leather is really tough and durable. I took that photo when it was new, but it looks the same now. I would definitely get another one of these bags in a different colour, maybe black. And they are reasonably priced, it was £720.

I haven't bought a bag from LVR but got some Converse from them recently and they were good at answering questions and they arrived really quickly. They are such a huge and well known website and shop, I don't think you would ever have problems with their customer service. Are you going for the black?



siuman said:


> Hi mimi, My smoke has EXACTLY the same marks, but all over the bag only after two days of wearing it. I agree that it may be likely the rub marks... and I think it is also a function of touch.. and i think it is a little bit like the handles of balenciaga bag... they warm after frequent use...
> 
> I was a but disappointed today when i found those marks (believe me i have a lot more than you do)... i have it on top of the flap of the bag, as I have been only wearing the bag on shoulder with the tied knot...
> 
> Well, but then, like balenciaga bags, I think this is meant to have a distressed look... (perhaps i am trying to comfort myself)... I will just wear them and let the leather to continue to break in..
> 
> Anyhow, thanks so much for sharing!


 
Just as I finally make a decision about the smoke.... haha. Don't worry, I think with continued use more of the bag will get these distressed marks and then they will blend together, probably making the bag slightly darker overall. And it's definitely the type of bag that doesn't need to stay pristine to look good, just because of the structure and style.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Hi yeah it's a Tod's D Bag, I got it last spring. I love the colour, it literally goes with everything. It's a really good bag as well, really well made and the leather is really tough and durable. I took that photo when it was new, but it looks the same now. I would definitely get another one of these bags in a different colour, maybe black. And they are reasonably priced, it was £720.
> 
> I haven't bought a bag from LVR but got some Converse from them recently and they were good at answering questions and they arrived really quickly. They are such a huge and well known website and shop, I don't think you would ever have problems with their customer service. Are you going for the black?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good to know, I'm going to look it up  Just... as I was about to say yes, def the black, I saw a pic of the FW11 Purple.  Mmmm, its kind of plummy which I like.l  I really just wish I could see them both in person, it would be so much easier to make a decision.


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Good to know, I'm going to look it up Just... as I was about to say yes, def the black, I saw a pic of the FW11 Purple. Mmmm, its kind of plummy which I like.l I really just wish I could see them both in person, it would be so much easier to make a decision.


 
It is tough, and even tougher when they are bringing out different colours all the time!! You could always just get the black now and by the time the burgandy comes out you will have saved up for that one as well


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Mediana said:


> When will F/W be in store? I can't wait for the Raspberry. I want it now, now



Me too, I can't stop thinking about Burgundy & Raspberry !!!!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

siuman said:


> Hi mimi, My smoke has EXACTLY the same marks, but all over the bag only after two days of wearing it. I agree that it may be likely the rub marks... and I think it is also a function of touch.. and i think it is a little bit like the handles of balenciaga bag... they warm after frequent use...
> 
> I was a but disappointed today when i found those marks (believe me i have a lot more than you do)... i have it on top of the flap of the bag, as I have been only wearing the bag on shoulder with the tied knot...
> 
> Well, but then, like balenciaga bags, I think this is meant to have a distressed look... (perhaps i am trying to comfort myself)... I will just wear them and let the leather to continue to break in..
> 
> Anyhow, thanks so much for sharing!



I m glad also we can share our experience in this platform!

I m sure once we gear in with the bag, we will take it easy with these rub marks as they should add some characters to the bag (I also try to comfort myself in this way!)

Btw, I have the strap unknotted, that's why the back is rubbing right at the right hip. If I keep the strap knotted, the bag is right under my armpit & it should avoid the rub marks issues but that's not the way I would like to carry my PS1


----------



## fiatflux

Here is my large PS1 in Feldspar. I took these pics with my cell phone, so the quality isn't great...the color still isn't completely accurate, but at least you can see the "darker side of Feldspar" here.  BTW, I've gotten more compliments on this bag than I've ever gotten on any of my Balenciagas, so the color must be pretty appealing, along with the style.


----------



## appleproject

That's gorgeous - which pic do you think reflects the colour best?


----------



## chateleine

Thanks *elliespurse* and *debi.n*! Here's my brand-new smoke, I tried to capture the colour as accurately as I could, sorry, I can't seem to link the photo correctly...
flic.kr/p/9nbLPW

It really is that "brown" right now, perhaps a shade darker overall as this photo was taken in sunlight. Call me crazy but I find the colour a little too "even" now, and am truly looking forward to the spots and patina everyone else seems to dread...


----------



## chateleine

Here's the photo, sorry about earlier tech goofup


----------



## Elliespurse

*chateleine* - Great pic of your smoke, nice veins on the flap


----------



## debi.n

chateleine said:


> Here's the photo, sorry about earlier tech goofup



WOW!  That looks fantastic!  I agree, the veining is really nice.  This is a lovely smoke, this is what I would want my smoke to look like.  I don't think that is too brown but just right.  Did you say before where you bought it from?


----------



## pradaholic

chateleine said:


> Here's the photo, sorry about earlier tech goofup



Wow chateleine!! The SMOKE is smoking hot  

Form what i see the smoke colour is sort of like the birch but in a more distressed tone


----------



## chateleine

Thanks ladies!  Haven't loved a bag this much for a while, and boy it feels good! 

*debi.n*, I got it from ******, thanks to this forum of course, and erica is as sweet (and fast!) as they all say.


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, I just got off the phone with Harvey Nichols, I called to see what was in stock to see if I should head down there after work today to have a look.  So this is what they have -

Medium Leather -  Black and Kelly Green (well she said 'bright green' so I assume it's that one and not Feldspar).

Medium Suede - Tobacco (she said 'tan') and Tangerine? (she said 'orange').

Large Suede - Tobacco ('tan')

It's strange though because they do have a medium Midnight on the website, but maybe if you tried to order it it would come up as out of stock as when I specifically asked about Midnight she said they had sold out.

So just in case anyone is interested.  She said they were getting more in but couldn't tell me when or what colours as their computer system was down today, but she said she would call me back to let me know, but who knows if she actually will.......

So *appleproject*, they have the black for you to look at!


----------



## debi.n

Also, Dover Street Market says they have two in at the moment, one large Midnight and one 'green' pouch.  They've also said they are getting more in but don't know when or which colours......  I don't understand when shops say that, surely they have ordered specific ones in so they should know.


----------



## debi.n

chateleine said:


> Thanks ladies!  Haven't loved a bag this much for a while, and boy it feels good!
> 
> *debi.n*, I got it from ******, thanks to this forum of course, and erica is as sweet (and fast!) as they all say.


 
cool. unfortunately unless I want to pay loads of duty I can't order from them


----------



## appleproject

That's very goods news about the black thanks Debi  I wonder if Dover Street will get the Feldspar that's quite gorgeous too.


----------



## debi.n

Ok, just phoned Joseph in Westbourne Grove.  They have the Midnight and Kelly Green pouch, and the Smoke and Midnight large.  And he thinks they have a Kelly Green medium in Fulham Road.


----------



## thegoreprincess

fiatflux said:


> Here is my large PS1 in Feldspar. I took these pics with my cell phone, so the quality isn't great...the color still isn't completely accurate, but at least you can see the "darker side of Feldspar" here.  BTW, I've gotten more compliments on this bag than I've ever gotten on any of my Balenciagas, so the color must be pretty appealing, along with the style.



Feldspar is GORGEOUS!!!



chateleine said:


> Here's the photo, sorry about earlier tech goofup



Smoke is beautiful.


----------



## am2022

loving all the PS1 pics!!!

Ive been wanting one for ages but waiting until the quality at least improves esp on the lock and leather getting misshapen right away?

So, to those that has had bags from different year production,  can you please chime in on the quality of PS1 bags?

THanks ladies!


----------



## vlore

Gorgeous *fiatflux!!!!!* I love the last pic of you carrying it messenger style! The color looks really nice and the leather amazing! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## pradaholic

debi.n said:


> Ok, just phoned Joseph in Westbourne Grove.  They have the Midnight and Kelly Green pouch, and the Smoke and Midnight large.  And he thinks they have a Kelly Green medium in Fulham Road.




Debi.n, can you share how much the large PS1 leather is selling in UK?


----------



## juicyday

Got mine today!! YA~~


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Cute, and great outfit.  Is that the Large Birch?


----------



## juicyday

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^Cute, and great outfit. Is that the Large Birch?


 
It's medium birch~


----------



## nielnielniel

Man...I hope you guys bought your bags directly from PS website or some retailers and not from reseller/3rd parties/ebays....I have wrote to them and they just ignored me. Regardless, it is STILL a bag produced by them...



> Hi,
> 
> I am still waiting for a reply for this. As mentioned, I understand why you are unable to help based on the premise that I did not purchase it directly from the website.
> 
> However it is still a bag produced by Proenza Schouler and I would appreciate at least some sort of respond or customer service instead of just silence. I have not even started on the complaints yet (quality issue and this bag is NOT cheap) and I even offered to PAY for the one screw that I need.
> 
> I really hope to hear something from you soon on this. I have already share the development with other bag fans on the forum and as any bag owners or potential bag owners, this will sure to be something they want/interested to know.
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel







> Hi Charlotte,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt reply. I can understand why you are unable to help seeing that I did not purchase it directly from your website.
> 
> However I purchased this from a reseller who gotten her stock from XXX country. And I am in XXX country and you can imagine the issues that I will be facing.
> 
> I've heard some good feedback about you from forums and was really hoping that you can help. I don't mind paying for it. All I need is just the spare part which is a screw that fell off. I am really desperate here as I cannot use the sling/strap without it
> 
> I look forward to a favorable reply the soonest.
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


----------



## Elliespurse

*nielnielniel*, I would have loved to see a detail pic where the strap broke.


----------



## Elliespurse

*nielnielniel*, is the strap broken in this part? (see pic) It's just riveted together as one part so there's no spare parts here.


----------



## love_miu

I bought my Mulberry Alexa from LuisaViaRoma (LVR) last year. The bag came beautifully wrapped in a navy LVR box, tied with ribbon inside. It was shipped via Fedex so the shipping is reliable. I forgot to note how long it took because mine was a pre-order so I waited for about 3 mths before getting it. Shipping above 500 euro purchase is free. 

A short note is that my Alexa is a little wrinkled at the back and front flap. I don't think it is because of the shipping, though. More like the nature of its leather or due to the manufacturing process. Either way, it did not mar my impression of LVR. I would definitely buy from them again.



appleproject said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Luisa via Roma? I'm considering using them when I buy my Ps1 and would appreciate any feedback on their service.
> 
> Debi, I love the bag in your avatar - is it's Tods?
> 
> Fiat flux, I would love to see pics of your Feldspar...


----------



## oscarlilytc

nielnielniel said:


> Man...I hope you guys bought your bags directly from PS website or some retailers and not from reseller/3rd parties/ebays....I have wrote to them and they just ignored me. Regardless, it is STILL a bag produced by them...



I know that you didn't buy the bag directly from PS, but I am assuming that you purchased it brand new from a retailer.  

Have you contacted the retailer to see if they can help you?  It should be up to them to arrange for either repair, replacement or refund as you only purchased the bag recently.


----------



## nielnielniel

Elliespurse said:


> *nielnielniel*, is the strap broken in this part? (see pic) It's just riveted together as one part so there's no spare parts here.



Here are my pictures....I believe its the screw that went missing


----------



## debi.n

pradaholic said:


> Debi.n, can you share how much the large PS1 leather is selling in UK?


 
I didn't think to ask the places I called, but they are £1575 on Net a Porter so I would assume that would be the price everywhere here.


----------



## debi.n

Hi everyone, I went to Liberty in London last night and they had quite a few PS1s.  In the medium size they had two saddles and two rusty coloured suede ones.  They also had a few pouches, two smoke, black and Kelly green suede.  They also had two white clutches.

What I've gathered from my visit is that the colour of these bags really varies - of the bags where there were two of one colour the colour was different on each one.  One saddle was more brown and one was more orange-ish, one smoke was quite grey and one had much more brown in it.  My husband even thought they were different colours altogether.  So it seems the bottom line is that there is no consistency and unless you see the bag in person first you don't really know what you're going to get.....  With the lighter colours at least, I'm sure the darker ones are all the same.

It was great to finally see the bags in person, they are even better than I thought, the leather really is scrummy.  Even my husband (who is sick to death of me talking about these bags) admitted it was a great bag and said it was 'elegantly proportioned' - haha!  I liked the saddle a lot and thought it didn't look much like the pictures on websites, it's more brown than orange (even the more orange-ish one) and was a great colour.  The smoke that was more grey than brown was really nice, and I think has convinced me I should go for the smoke.  Though I will have to see the one I want to buy before I buy it as I didn't like the other more brown smoke they had.

I know about all the quality issues, but in person I thought they seemed well made and looked like they were of high quality.


----------



## pradaholic

debi.n said:


> Hi everyone, I went to Liberty in London last night and they had quite a few PS1s.  In the medium size they had two saddles and two rusty coloured suede ones.  They also had a few pouches, two smoke, black and Kelly green suede.  They also had two white clutches.
> 
> What I've gathered from my visit is that the colour of these bags really varies - of the bags where there were two of one colour the colour was different on each one.  One saddle was more brown and one was more orange-ish, one smoke was quite grey and one had much more brown in it.  My husband even thought they were different colours altogether.  So it seems the bottom line is that there is no consistency and unless you see the bag in person first you don't really know what you're going to get.....  With the lighter colours at least, I'm sure the darker ones are all the same.
> 
> It was great to finally see the bags in person, they are even better than I thought, the leather really is scrummy.  Even my husband (who is sick to death of me talking about these bags) admitted it was a great bag and said it was 'elegantly proportioned' - haha!  I liked the saddle a lot and thought it didn't look much like the pictures on websites, it's more brown than orange (even the more orange-ish one) and was a great colour.  The smoke that was more grey than brown was really nice, and I think has convinced me I should go for the smoke.  Though I will have to see the one I want to buy before I buy it as I didn't like the other more brown smoke they had.
> 
> I know about all the quality issues, but in person I thought they seemed well made and looked like they were of high quality.




Saddle is a lovely colour, in fact it was my first choice initially where birch was second. End up i chosen birch for its colour is softer and kinda make the leather looks softer haha 

If i get a second PS1, i will have a hard time choosing a black or saddle


----------



## dbaby

Elliespurse said:


> *nielnielniel*, is the strap broken in this part? (see pic) It's just riveted together as one part so there's no spare parts here.



Actually, that's exactly where one of my screws went missing. The top one just came off and I never knew when or how. I'll be receiving the bag back from PS on Monday, so I'll let you know the quality of their repair!


----------



## nielnielniel

*dbaby*, such coincidence!

Anyhooo, she replied with the following:



> Dear Daniel,
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting back to you as I did not receive your email below  - I just found it in my junk mail folder. Can you please send me the photos of the part you need as well as photos of your PS1? If you are willing to pay for shipping I can try to send you the part. However please note that I, along with the entire sales team, are out of the office until March 14th for Paris sales. I will not be able to send you a new part until then.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Charlotte


----------



## debi.n

^^ That sounds good, hopefully you can get this resolved now.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Hi everyone, I went to Liberty in London last night and they had quite a few PS1s.
> 
> It was great to finally see the bags in person, they are even better than I thought, the leather really is scrummy.  Even my husband (who is sick to death of me talking about these bags) admitted it was a great bag and said it was 'elegantly proportioned' - haha!  I liked the saddle a lot and thought it didn't look much like the pictures on websites, it's more brown than orange (even the more orange-ish one) and was a great colour.  The smoke that was more grey than brown was really nice, and I think has convinced me I should go for the smoke.  Though I will have to see the one I want to buy before I buy it as I didn't like the other more brown smoke they had.
> 
> I know about all the quality issues, but in person I thought they seemed well made and looked like they were of high quality.



Woohoo- I can't wait to get my...black? I'm pretty sure it will be black

Nielnielniel, I'm pleased to hear you finally got a response.  I hope you get some proper help now.


----------



## Elliespurse

*nielnielniel*, thanks for the pics. It's easier to see the problem in pics. I hope you get it sorted now.


----------



## Ribenah

Hello everyone,

I have been a lemming on here for a while, particularly this thread, and this week i bought my first ever PS1 bag - in black. I have lusted after this bag for over a year now and i finally took the plunge on Saturday and ordered a medium from Net-a-porter. It arrived on Tuesday and it has been love ever since. It is a really beautiful bag, though I am unsettled to hear that people have been having quality issues. That is totally unacceptable for the price! I'd expect to be able to carry bricks in this thing for what I paid, but it is suffice to say that I will not.  Eeeeeeek I'm still so excited; she's lovely! So my style.


----------



## Ribenah

And a sneaky extra with the YSL Arty Enamel ring in white, that I ordered with it.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Ribenah* - Congrats on your PS1  Thanks for sharing!

Edit: Nice ring too!


----------



## BooYah

nielnielniel said:


> *dbaby*, such coincidence!
> 
> Anyhooo, she replied with the following:



*niel*, i'm sorry to hear about your bag and it's great news that they have the part that came off and can send it to you. 
but.....for you to pay for shipping so they can send you the part, are they serious?! the _least_ they can do is send you the piece free of any charges if they are not willing to take back the bag and fix it themselves securely for you.

they should really stand by their product regardless of how minor the damage is and accept the item back for repair and send it back to you (or do an even exchange)....charge-free. geez, what is this world coming too.......


----------



## Ribenah

Thanks Elliespurse! Your bag collection is to die for!


----------



## BooYah

*cocopoodle,* congrats on your medium smoke-it looks great on you!



cocopoodle said:


> finally!! this is my medium ps1 in smoke..it's not new and i got it at a very good deal it turns out that the seller needs the money bad, and surprisingly the ps1 demand in my country is very low.lucky me it comes in a mint condition.i just love the leather and the color too..now i've been thinkin bout buying large millitary.
> here's the pic and the modelling pics for your references (by the way i'm about 5'6 and 110 pounds).enjoy..
> 
> outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indoor


----------



## BooYah

*silverfern-dear*, congrats! i looooove it



silverfern said:


> After months of thinking about it I finally took the plunge with this pre-loved medium PS1 from the lovely Erica at ******  It has already been nicely broken in for me and I'm loving it! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BooYah

*killerdolly*, congrats on your large saddle-you wear it beautifully!!!



killerdolly said:


> My PS1 Large Saddle that I got from Erica (******) 2 weeks back. First time bringing her out today and I was insanely paranoid (it drizzled a little). But I love love love love love it
> 
> For reference, I'm 5"6 and 110pounds. For some reason, the bag looks bigger in pictures but it doesn't look this big in real life, at least not to me.
> 
> (both pictures are taken without flash, one in natural sunlight, the other taken indoors)


----------



## BooYah

*pinknyanko*-the keepall looks great on you! congrats!



pinknyanko said:


> i don't know if there's a thread for the keepall, but i tried it on at barneys and took some pics.
> 
> sorry they aren't the clearest... but it should give you guys some idea of the size


----------



## BooYah

*fiatflux*, congrats on your large Feldspar! it looks beautiful!
is the color in any way comparable to Balenciaga 04 Seafoam????? what do you think?



fiatflux said:


> Here is my large PS1 in Feldspar. I took these pics with my cell phone, so the quality isn't great...the color still isn't completely accurate, but at least you can see the "darker side of Feldspar" here.  BTW, I've gotten more compliments on this bag than I've ever gotten on any of my Balenciagas, so the color must be pretty appealing, along with the style.


----------



## BooYah

it's gorgeous, *chateleine*! congrats!



chateleine said:


> Here's the photo, sorry about earlier tech goofup


----------



## BooYah

*congrats on your medium birch!* it's beautiful, *juicyday*!



juicyday said:


> Got mine today!! YA~~


----------



## debi.n

Ribenah said:


> And a sneaky extra with the YSL Arty Enamel ring in white, that I ordered with it.


 
Oooooh I love those black boxes!!! Congrats on the bag and the ring, both are very cool. And great manicure! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## BooYah

congrats, *Ribenah*-love your black PS1! oh my, looking at all of these black PS1s is making me want one now :cry:



Ribenah said:


> And a sneaky extra with the YSL Arty Enamel ring in white, that I ordered with it.


----------



## debi.n

Also I meant to say earlier, I'm 5'2" and tried the medium as a crossbody and it was fine for me.  It was slightly shorter than my other crossbody bags but I think because of the shape and the way the bag sits flat against you it's fine.  I tried the pouch on and the strap was way too long for me unknotted, I had to do a big knot.  It is way longer than the medium strap.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

nielnielniel said:


> Here are my pictures....I believe its the screw that went missing



Thanks for posting the pics so we can now pay more attention to ours !

May i know where did you buy your PS1?

I don't think it is a quality issue if it is a missing screw~
I experienced the same with a LV messenger and since then I learn the lesson n will check the screws once in a while to ensure they are not loosen&#65281;


----------



## appleproject

Thank you Ribenah, I love your pics- now I'm really looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## BagLover21

I wear my large cross body all the time. I'm about 5'3. LOVE that bag.


----------



## sharpie

nielnielniel said:


> Here are my pictures....I believe its the screw that went missing



I hate to suggest this, but are you sure that your PS1 is authentic? The images you posted of the monogram on the hardware and the way it's screwed/bolted onto the leather strap don't look exactly the same as the hardware on the PS1.


----------



## Ribenah

debi.n said:


> Oooooh I love those black boxes!!! Congrats on the bag and the ring, both are very cool. And great manicure! Thanks for sharing the pics.


 
Thanks Debi.n. The colour is Lollipop by Essie.


----------



## Ribenah

appleproject said:


> Thank you Ribenah, I love your pics- now I'm really looking forward to getting mine.




That's no problem; I'm excited to share with fellow PS1 lovers. You will love your bag when you get it - I'm sure! Let me know if you want to see any more specific pictures or info. I know before I got mine, I was on here looking all the time to see about size and colour and things..

Have you decided what size or colour to go for yet? Can't wait to see it, if you decide to share on here.


----------



## Ribenah

BooYah said:


> congrats, *Ribenah*-love your black PS1! oh my, looking at all of these black PS1s is making me want one now :cry:




Thanks so much!  Go for it!


----------



## nielnielniel

sharpie said:


> I hate to suggest this, but are you sure that your PS1 is authentic? The images you posted of the monogram on the hardware and the way it's screwed/bolted onto the leather strap don't look exactly the same as the hardware on the PS1.



Hmmmm....I cannot be 101% sure because its from a reseller, nevertheless....any ladies can help? Those who are sure of their authenticity? *Elliespurse*, what do you think?







*mimi_glasshouse* - my reseller bought hers from DFS Dubai cause it's not sold here at all

*BooYah *- such is life, policy is policy. I don't want to fight anymore. I just want my spare part and move on with my bag life


----------



## Elliespurse

*nielnielniel*, I'm unsure to be honest but there are not enough pics of your bag...


----------



## leboudoir

This is so overdue but thank you to *RACHEY07, Elliespurse* and *Mediana* for the responses back pages and pages ago.


----------



## nielnielniel

Elliespurse said:


> *nielnielniel*, I'm unsure to be honest but there are not enough pics of your bag...



Oh dear....the bag is now at the consignment store....I will see what I can do....thanks alot!


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a random question. I was at barneys today trying on the different styles and ogling all their bags. I really felt like the medium would be the right size for my needs I don't carry a lot but I liked the fact that the large has 2 straps one attached and one detachable. I liked the fact that on the larger one I could wear it cross body. For me I couldn't do that with the medium the strap was too short. Dose PS sell different length shoulder straps? I thought I saw a post in this thread that said that you can but maybe I'm just thinking I saw that because that's what I want lol. I didn't see anything listed on their website indicating that they do.


----------



## oscarlilytc

pixiejenna said:


> I have a random question. I was at barneys today trying on the different styles and ogling all their bags. I really felt like the medium would be the right size for my needs I don't carry a lot but I liked the fact that the large has 2 straps one attached and one detachable. I liked the fact that on the larger one I could wear it cross body. For me I couldn't do that with the medium the strap was too short. Dose PS sell different length shoulder straps? I thought I saw a post in this thread that said that you can but maybe I'm just thinking I saw that because that's what I want lol. I didn't see anything listed on their website indicating that they do.



The medium and large both only come with one shoulder strap.  It is the extra-large that has two straps (one shoulder and one cross-body).

There were a few people that ordered extra straps from Proenza Schouler (if you read back through this thread - I think they were about $150), but someone reported recently that they requested one and were told by customer service that they were no longer selling them separately.

It wasn't very long ago - if you look back a few pages you will probably find it.


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ Thanks for quick reply, it was really helpful. I must have been looking at a large and extra large then.


----------



## HeathJo

stbartschic said:


> just ordered a large PS1 in smoke from ****** and should be receiving it tomorrow! I can't wait to get it!!!!


 
I got the last one, I believe right after youk! Are you happy with yours? Can it hold enough? Mine was supposed to be here yesterday, but our UPS man is a #$^*%! and we are at war with him (long story) so I am having it re-routed to my parents' house. I am going to do more searches here to see if I can find pics . . .hope you or anyone else who has a poubch (esp in Smoke) posted some!

Can someone tell me the best place to find the wallets? Thx so much


----------



## KatyEm

HeathJo said:


> I got the last one, I believe right after youk! Are you happy with yours? Can it hold enough? Mine was supposed to be here yesterday, but our UPS man is a #$^*%! and we are at war with him (long story) so I am having it re-routed to my parents' house. I am going to do more searches here to see if I can find pics . . .hope you or anyone else who has a poubch (esp in Smoke) posted some!
> 
> Can someone tell me the best place to find the wallets? Thx so much




As far as I know, right now the only place to get the wallets is from the proenza schouler web site.


----------



## saranga

i just placed an order at ****** today for a large saddle! finally decided against the XL. for those of you who have previous experience with ******, how quickly did you receive your orders?? so impatient for mine!


----------



## Elliespurse

*saranga* - Congrats on getting the saddle PS1  ****** is really fast in my experience!


----------



## saranga

thanks elliespurse! i did want the XL size, and the saddle color, but simply not that combination... i decided i'd enjoy the saddle in the large size best, so i finally took the plunge.


----------



## Elliespurse

*saranga*, I think the large is a great choice for an everyday bag. I love my xl for days when I need to carry more things and the crossbody option. The xl is sturdier built and a little heavier when empty (~40% more) while the large feels lightweight. I agree with you on xl/saddle and would choose a darker color in leather or suede.


----------



## debi.n

saranga said:


> i just placed an order at ****** today for a large saddle! finally decided against the XL. for those of you who have previous experience with ******, how quickly did you receive your orders?? so impatient for mine!



Congrats!  Saddle is such a beautiful colour in person, since I've seen it it's really tempting me!  Look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## chateleine

For anyone who has more than one PS1 in the same size and material but different colours  this may be a strange question, but does having more than one make them feel any less special to you?

I've never had the same bag in more than one colour before, so just wonder if you end up favouring one and not really using the rest? Or do the different colours give them enough of a personality so that they all get used?


----------



## iluvmybags

chateleine said:


> For anyone who has more than one PS1 in the same size and material but different colours  this may be a strange question, but does having more than one make them feel any less special to you?
> 
> *I've never had the same bag in more than one colour before, so just wonder if you end up favouring one and not really using the rest? Or do the different colours give them enough of a personality so that they all get used*?


 
you should visit the Balenciaga sub-forum for the answer to that question!!

(most bbag lovers own several of the same bags in various colors -- I've even heard of the PS1 being compared to Bbags when it comes to owning more than one/lux leather/beautiful colors)


----------



## Elliespurse

*chateleine*, there are TPFers with amazing collections here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-83.html#post15512047 many pages back


----------



## saranga

Elliespurse said:


> *saranga*, I think the large is a great choice for an everyday bag. I love my xl for days when I need to carry more things and the crossbody option. The xl is sturdier built and a little heavier when empty (~40% more) while the large feels lightweight. I agree with you on xl/saddle and would choose a darker color in leather or suede.



exactly what i thought too  i figured the XL looked nicer in a darker color since it was a bigger bag, but i really wanted saddle, and i think in the end i'm quite comfortable with my decision. if i end up liking it as much as i think i will, i already have my eye on raspberry and yellow for the future. lol no end...


----------



## BagLover21

I agree with Elliespurse about the Large. It is such a great everyday bag. I am besotted with my Large Black.


----------



## killerdolly

hello everyone, i was just wondering - how long is the life span of a PS1? for instance, for an everyday bag, how many years will it actually last? my friend asked me this question today, to justify the price of my PS1 and for a while, i was stumped.


----------



## Elliespurse

*killerdolly*, my PS1:s are over a year now. Another TPFer bought one of the first PS1:s in 2008, a midnight and it's three years now. I think she uses it regularly from time to time. I see no wear on mine and I expects them to last for many years.


----------



## Micole

Hi everyone! I just joined this forum and am learning how to navigate it as we speak! Are there any threads devoted entirely to the PS1 Keep All? I am awaiting my large in Midnight from Barney's, and am fueling my anticipation by reading everything I can about it!


----------



## HeathJo

KatyEm said:


> As far as I know, right now the only place to get the wallets is from the proenza schouler web site.


 

Thanks KM!!



saranga said:


> i just placed an order at ****** today for a large saddle! finally decided against the XL. for those of you who have previous experience with ******, how quickly did you receive your orders?? so impatient for mine!


 

I got my Pouch (Smoke) in 2-3 days, and she is GAH-geous! It was my first experience with HG Bags, and a great one at that.

 My first PS bag (being a Celine-obsessed person for so long) is a wonderful surprise. It is NOT small, by any means, as all the compartments expand to hold quite a bit. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Micole said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined this forum and am learning how to navigate it as we speak! Are there any threads devoted entirely to the PS1 Keep All? I am awaiting my large in Midnight from Barney's, and am fueling my anticipation by reading everything I can about it!



I don't think their are any threads dedicated to the PS1 Keep All, I've seen a few pics posted in this thread but a lot. Perhaps you could start one up when you get it! I recently ventured into the city so I can check out PS1's IRL(in real life it's a term you'll see a lot on TPF) and I was really surprised by how much I liked the Keep All. Mostly because I was looking for the PS1 medium & large to compare sizes I've been looking for bags I can wear cross-body. So the Keep All wasn't even a style I was looking for but I tired it on because they had it and it was a really nice fit for me. I'm sure you'll love it when you get it. Please post a lot of pictures when you get it!


----------



## ARDENKA

HeathJo said:


> I got my Pouch (Smoke) in 2-3 days, and she is GAH-geous! It was my first experience with HG Bags, and a great one at that.
> 
> My first PS bag (being a Celine-obsessed person for so long) is a wonderful surprise. It is NOT small, by any means, as all the compartments expand to hold quite a bit. I LOVE IT!!



hey heatherjo, would u mind posting some pics of what the pouch can hold?  Im thinking of getting it in saddle. Tia


----------



## Micole

Pixiejenna: Thank you so much for your reply and helpful hint about the terminology here! I will absolutely post pics when I get my keep all! I had always been obsessed with the PS1 medium, but when I saw the keep all I just fell in love. It seemed to be everything I loved about the PS1 in the form of a big classic handbag! I just might have to start a thread like you suggested when I get it! Thanks again.


----------



## Elliespurse

*HeathJo* - Congrats on your smoke Pouch!


----------



## debi.n

Hi everyone, well I've finally done it!!!!  After a lot of agonising I have ordered my PS1 in midnight leather!!  It's neither of the colours I was planning on, but the smoke is sold out everywhere and when I went back in the thread and saw photos of the colour change I realised if that happened to mine I would be pretty upset. And the navy suede is nowhere to be found either (in the uk at least). We went to Harvey Nichols yesterday and they had a midnight keep all so I was able to see the colour in person and loved it more than I thought I would. And the reason I want the bag is for an everyday, go to work, go to the pub kind of bag, so I'm happy I won't have to worry about rain, rubbing etc.

So I've ordered it from Luisa Via Roma.  Can't wait to get it!! Thanks so much everyone on here for being so helpful. I will post pics when I get it!!

*Appleproject*, I saw the medium in black yesterday for the first time irl and it is amazing, very very cool. Have you had a chance to get to Harvey Nichols yet?

Also for information, if anyone is thinking about getting one and is procrastinating I think now is the time to go for it - I heard from both Net a Porter and Joseph here that they won't be getting any more in until the fall/winter bags in the summer, so it seems that when the ones that are around now are sold out that will be it until the summer.


----------



## Esmerelda

I've just ordered a medium in Saddle from NAP.  I hope it's more brown than orange, but at least returning it is free if I don't like the colour


----------



## pree

I've ordered a PS1 medium in black from NAP.......I so looking forward to it!! Thanks for the info debi.n, I'm glad that I didn't wait


----------



## Olivka

They look very nice indeed!


----------



## Elliespurse

*pree*, *Esmerelda* and *debi.n* - Congrats on your PS1:s!!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Hi everyone, well I've finally done it!!!!  After a lot of agonising I have ordered my PS1 in midnight leather!!  It's neither of the colours I was planning on, but the smoke is sold out everywhere and when I went back in the thread and saw photos of the colour change I realised if that happened to mine I would be pretty upset. And the navy suede is nowhere to be found either (in the uk at least). We went to Harvey Nichols yesterday and they had a midnight keep all so I was able to see the colour in person and loved it more than I thought I would. And the reason I want the bag is for an everyday, go to work, go to the pub kind of bag, so I'm happy I won't have to worry about rain, rubbing etc.
> 
> So I've ordered it from Luisa Via Roma.  Can't wait to get it!! Thanks so much everyone on here for being so helpful. I will post pics when I get it!!
> 
> *Appleproject*, I saw the medium in black yesterday for the first time irl and it is amazing, very very cool. Have you had a chance to get to Harvey Nichols yet?
> 
> Also for information, if anyone is thinking about getting one and is procrastinating I think now is the time to go for it - I heard from both Net a Porter and Joseph here that they won't be getting any more in until the fall/winter bags in the summer, so it seems that when the ones that are around now are sold out that will be it until the summer.



Thats very exciting Debi, I'm really looking forward to seeing your new Ps1! I managed to get to Harvey Nics today actually and saw the black PS1 and I really liked it - my poor husband and brother had to hold all my belongings while I tried it on in front of the mirror. so my decision has finally been made, I'm going to buy the black medium PS1 

I have to wait a few weeks before I order it but as I was also considering using Luisa via Roma, I'm very interested in finding out what your experience of their service is.  Apparently in some cases, the hardware on the black PS1 occasionally chips so I'd want to be able to deal with helpful retailers if that happens to me.


----------



## HeathJo

ARDENKA said:


> hey heatherjo, would u mind posting some pics of what the pouch can hold? Im thinking of getting it in saddle. Tia


 
Sure, no prob! I will have to get another wallet, as the ones I have now are HUGE, but I will do my best to illustrate what it can hold. Bear with me, as I have two-year-old twins, so it may not be until later today or tomorrow.



Elliespurse said:


> *HeathJo* - Congrats on your smoke Pouch!


 
Thanks, QT!!


----------



## ARDENKA

HeathJo said:


> Sure, no prob! I will have to get another wallet, as the ones I have now are HUGE, but I will do my best to illustrate what it can hold. Bear with me, as I have two-year-old twins, so it may not be until later today or tomorrow.


thanks HeatherJo, whenever you can. It's no rush!


----------



## pradaholic

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html

****** is currently offering 6% to 12% discount on PS1. I think it is a good deal! I can't find any extra large black leather, so I'm gonna pass


----------



## Esmerelda

Thanks Elliespurse, and thanks for the info debi.n  

I hope the colour is like the Mulberry oak, fingers crossed.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

pradaholic said:


> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html
> 
> ****** is currently offering 6% to 12% discount on PS1. I think it is a good deal! I can't find any extra large black leather, so I'm gonna pass



SO tempting !!! Erica's markdown is irresistable.....I m in a debate now...should I get a CORAL ? I m supposed to wait for burgundy the FALL COLOR and KEEP ALL releasing in June


----------



## saranga

the ****** prices are even better if you purchase through ebay, using cash back and earning/spending ebay bucks...!


----------



## youkosiren

So I got a smoke PS1 last year and chose not to put any kind of protectant on it... and now this has happened (I know, I know, shame on me!)

I think though it's actually less a stain than it is some wear from where the back of the bag's been rubbing against things. Any thoughts on how I might fix it? The leather probably won't wear _through_, right?

I just got a lambskin bag the other day and I have Meltonian Water & Stain Protector, so I'm thinking I'll spray them all with it (unless anyone's had bad results with it?). I figured I'd see if any TPFers had some ideas for fixing this before I 'sealed it in' with the protectant spray!


----------



## iluvmybags

youkosiren said:


> So I got a smoke PS1 last year and chose not to put any kind of protectant on it... and now this has happened (I know, I know, shame on me!)
> 
> I think though it's actually less a stain than it is some wear from where the back of the bag's been rubbing against things. Any thoughts on how I might fix it? The leather probably won't wear _through_, right?
> 
> I just got a lambskin bag the other day and I have Meltonian Water & Stain Protector, so I'm thinking I'll spray them all with it (unless anyone's had bad results with it?). I figured I'd see if any TPFers had some ideas for fixing this before I 'sealed it in' with the protectant spray!


have you tried some kind of leather cleaner/condition, i.e., Apple or Cadillac?  Anytime I find a stair or mark like this, the first thing I reach for is my bottle of Cadillac.  If it's dirt or a stain, it may do the trick, but if it's wear I don't think there's much of anything that's going to remove it.  

(you could also try a baby wipe if you don't have a leather cleaner/conditioner - maybe use the baby wipe first and follow up with the leather lotion)


----------



## youkosiren

Ooh, I'll see if I can hunt down some Cadillac then! I'm all right with it not coming out since it's on the back of the bag and I kinda knew going in that smoke was never going to stay pristine, but I figure I should at least try 

Actually, I was in Opening Ceremony the other day and one of the owners saw my PS1 and started telling me how gorgeous utterly trashed PS1s are... I don't think I can go that far, but it helps me be more zen about bags


----------



## iluvmybags

do you have a Nordstroms near by?  They carry Cadillac (that's where I buy mine) -- there's also an Apple cleaner that you can sometimes find at Burlington Coat Factory stores - either one would be a good choice to try and remove the mark


----------



## debi.n

Esmerelda said:


> Thanks Elliespurse, and thanks for the info debi.n
> 
> I hope the colour is like the Mulberry oak, fingers crossed.


 
no problem. personally i think the saddle is nicer than mulberry oak, it's a deeper more natural colour compared to the oak. hopefully you will think the same!


----------



## debi.n

pree said:


> I've ordered a PS1 medium in black from NAP.......I so looking forward to it!! Thanks for the info debi.n, I'm glad that I didn't wait


 
no problem, congrats on the bag!


----------



## Esmerelda

debi.n said:


> no problem. personally i think the saddle is nicer than mulberry oak, it's a deeper more natural colour compared to the oak. hopefully you will think the same!



That sounds great    It was picked up by DHL today so it might arrive Friday, if not then Monday.  I'm sooooooooo looking forward to it


----------



## HeathJo

All these problems, especially with the Smoke, have me very worried. I just got my pouch in Smoke. Is this particular color problematic, or PS1 bags in general? 

Should I return it? Exchange it? Seal it with a protectant? HELP!


----------



## Elliespurse

HeathJo, there are some colors that may turn darker in humid climate or in rain, my smoke has been fine tough and I carried it everyday for months. Some rain & stain spray would be ok for protection on the smoke color.

Here's a thread on this too http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-experience-in-the-rain-567356.html


----------



## debi.n

HeathJo said:


> All these problems, especially with the Smoke, have me very worried. I just got my pouch in Smoke. Is this particular color problematic, or PS1 bags in general?
> 
> Should I return it? Exchange it? Seal it with a protectant? HELP!


 
I was very close to getting a medium smoke, but after I went back in the thread and saw some pics of the colour change and marks it really put me off so I went for the midnight instead. Of course that doesn't happen to all of them, like Ellie's, so I guess you just have to think that if yours was one of the ones it _did_ happen to, would that be ok with you? For me it wasn't, but if you don't mind it ageing in this way then keep the smoke. Reading back it seems that conditioning the bag didn't make any difference to one person and it still turned brown, so I'm not sure that would help, but you definitely need to spray it with rain protector at the very least.


----------



## col

So I have been perusing this site for quite a few years but never joined, until today! I always thought it was invite only.... 

Anyways, I am going to NYC next week and had my mind set on getting the PS1 Medium in Black... but after perusing a fair amount of this section I have a feeling this might not work. 

I am a male, 5'4 and very slim. I love the PS1 but am unsure of what size. I don't want this bag to look like a purse on me and after reading that the strap on the Medium isnt very long and seeing photos of the medium, I am not so sure now. I also dont want it to look gigantic on me either... I currently use a Dior Homme Duffle and while I do love it, sometimes it is impractical for a quick trip to the store. 

I know I can just try it on when I am there but I would prefer to hear what your opinions are, so that when I go I have your advice in my mind. 

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## ARDENKA

Col, maybe you can try on a medium or large and order an extra long strap thru proenza schouler? i think its $140 or something. do a search in this thread (The strap length on the med and lrg are the same length.) The xl ps1 comes with 2 straps, but i think that would be too big. good luck.


----------



## HeathJo

Elliespurse said:


> HeathJo, there are some colors that may turn darker in humid climate or in rain, my smoke has been fine tough and I carried it everyday for months. Some rain & stain spray would be ok for protection on the smoke color.
> 
> Here's a thread on this too http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-experience-in-the-rain-567356.html


 


debi.n said:


> I was very close to getting a medium smoke, but after I went back in the thread and saw some pics of the colour change and marks it really put me off so I went for the midnight instead. Of course that doesn't happen to all of them, like Ellie's, so I guess you just have to think that if yours was one of the ones it _did_ happen to, would that be ok with you? For me it wasn't, but if you don't mind it ageing in this way then keep the smoke. Reading back it seems that conditioning the bag didn't make any difference to one person and it still turned brown, so I'm not sure that would help, but you definitely need to spray it with rain protector at the very least.


 
Thanks you both sooo much for replying. My Gosh, I have no idea what to do! I got a great price at HG Bags, plus $100 off (coupon), so if I did switch it would cost me $300. . .but I do NOT want it to end up looking like those other bags. SHEESH!


----------



## debi.n

hi col!

to me i think the bag is fairly unisex in any of the sizes. that's what I love about it. you sound fairly small (no offence!) so a medium could be fine. the large is actually not that much bigger than the medium and it might make you feel less like you're carrying a purse. I think when you try both on one will just feel right. 

however don't assume you can get a longer strap from PS, not long ago someone said PS refused to sell them one. so check with them first.


----------



## ARDENKA

Col, Debi.n is right  good catch. Here is the post
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-203.html#post18132588


----------



## col

amazing replies!  Thanks so much! Much appreciated  I am leaning towards the medium, but the true test will be when I try that bad boy on. soo excited!


----------



## queenofstars

got my long awaited dark red medium. love it! will post modelling pics soon.


----------



## ARDENKA

queenofstars said:


> got my long awaited dark red medium. love it! will post modelling pics soon.



 OMG, must see pics asap!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## youkosiren

HeathJo said:


> Thanks you both sooo much for replying. My Gosh, I have no idea what to do! I got a great price at HG Bags, plus $100 off (coupon), so if I did switch it would cost me $300. . .but I do NOT want it to end up looking like those other bags. SHEESH!


I honestly don't think the color on my bag's changed after ~1 year, but you really need to spray it with some sort of waterproofing spray - my experience has been that ANY light colored leather that isn't, say, patent will probably stain and spot in the rain. My solution so far has been to pick one of my cheaper, sturdier bags to wear if the weather's iffy (but I avoid taking even my black Bal out when it's threatening to rain, so... ) Oh, but I do have to add that I never thought smoke to be a particularly  true grey anyway. Straight from ****** (I got mine there too! ), it looked more taupeish to me.

Honestly, I think the dark mark I took a picture of is more from wear than anything else and that's pretty much inevitable for any bag. The sad truth is that the designer handbags with the truly soft and yummy leathers are the most delicate and require some babying! That's why I decided my next wallet after my current one falls apart is going to be an LV - I hear those are indestructible 



col said:


> I am a male, 5'4 and very slim. I love the PS1 but am unsure of what  size. I don't want this bag to look like a purse on me and after reading  that the strap on the Medium isnt very long and seeing photos of the  medium, I am not so sure now. I also dont want it to look gigantic on me  either... I currently use a Dior Homme Duffle and while I do love it,  sometimes it is impractical for a quick trip to the store.



Col, I'm actually exactly 5'4 myself and I think the PS1 medium actually wears a lot like a messenger on me. I can wear it crossbody and if the strap's in front and the bag behind, it hits right between the small of my back and my butt. I think that's a good place for a crossbody bag this size anyway! That said, I don't feel like the large is significantly larger than the medium, so you might be able to get away with it


----------



## col

youkosiren said:


> Col, I'm actually exactly 5'4 myself and I think the PS1 medium actually wears a lot like a messenger on me. I can wear it crossbody and if the strap's in front and the bag behind, it hits right between the small of my back and my butt. I think that's a good place for a crossbody bag this size anyway! That said, I don't feel like the large is significantly larger than the medium, so you might be able to get away with it



Thanks so much for the advice youkosiren! this and the other replies I got were the kind of advice I was lookin for! 

I am definitely leaning more towards the medium then if it fits like the way you said


----------



## appleproject

queenofstars said:


> got my long awaited dark red medium. love it! will post modelling pics soon.



Congratulations! Really looking forward to pics


----------



## HeathJo

youkosiren said:


> I honestly don't think the color on my bag's changed after ~1 year, but you really need to spray it with some sort of waterproofing spray - my experience has been that ANY light colored leather that isn't, say, patent will probably stain and spot in the rain. My solution so far has been to pick one of my cheaper, sturdier bags to wear if the weather's iffy (but I avoid taking even my black Bal out when it's threatening to rain, so... ) Oh, but I do have to add that I never thought smoke to be a particularly true grey anyway. Straight from ****** (I got mine there too! ), it looked more taupeish to me.
> 
> Honestly, I think the dark mark I took a picture of is more from wear than anything else and that's pretty much inevitable for any bag. The sad truth is that the designer handbags with the truly soft and yummy leathers are the most delicate and require some babying! That's why I decided my next wallet after my current one falls apart is going to be an LV - I hear those are indestructible


 
youkosiren--thanks for even more great input. Ironically, I think I am going to exchange this for a black Bal bag! I just can't feel comfy with the paranoia, and there aren't any dark colors left in the PS1 bags there except in large, which is way too big for me.

 I am new to these soft, delicate leathers, and am accustomed to sturdy, pebbled leathers or patent (which is a nightmare!)

Now I have to go back to the Bal threads and figure out which bag to get, even though I rhink I know already. 

One last question before I do so:

Which is sturdier, Bal Bags or PS1? I guess I will have to create a thread with a poll. . .


----------



## pradaholic

For me if the bag design is the one I like, I don't mind taking the extra effort to take care of its delicate leather. Anyway for me to take care of something I like is an enjoyable thing to do


----------



## nielnielniel

Finally solved my debacle of the broken strap - managed to talk to my reseller and she is offering me a new strap FOC...so that's good news and I don't have to buy one from PS directly. 

After all the hassle, I kinda fallen out of love with it...I don't think if I can rekindled back the fire......sigh


----------



## debi.n

this is the pic that really put me off the smoke.  back on page 100 posted by k*d (hope she doesn't mind me using her pic).  very scary..  especially the way it only turned brown on the exposed parts and the rest of it stayed the same.  i would hate it if that happened to mine, so that's why i decided against it.  but again there are also many people that haven't had any problems at all with it.

i think it really depends on what you are planning on using the bag for as well.  if you don't mind not being able to use it on days where it might rain etc then it might be ok.  for me i want it as an everyday bag, and if i started thinking - i can't use it today, it might rain, or i'm going out somewhere crowded later so i can't use it today, then i'd never use it!  so either you are happy with it getting banged up and marked, or you are happy not to use it every day and baby it a little.

*HeathJo* - it's a shame you're giving up on PS1s altogether, can't you get a darker colour anywhere else?

also, does anyone who bought through Luisa Via Roma remember getting an email confirming dispatch?  i haven't got one yet, and according to the website it should have been dispatched yesterday.  where is my PS1!!!


----------



## HeathJo

pradaholic said:


> For me if the bag design is the one I like, I don't mind taking the extra effort to take care of its delicate leather. Anyway for me to take care of something I like is an enjoyable thing to do


 
I hear you, but I have two-year-old twins, and even with the best intentions, things like that can fall to the wayside. . .



nielnielniel said:


> Finally solved my debacle of the broken strap - managed to talk to my reseller and she is offering me a new strap FOC...so that's good news and I don't have to buy one from PS directly.
> 
> After all the hassle, I kinda fallen out of love with it...I don't think if I can rekindled back the fire......sigh


 
BUMMER!!! I don't blame you, and the strap issue is another soncern of mine. So sorry. . .

[/QUOTE]this is the pic that really put me off the smoke. back on page 100 posted by k*d (hope she doesn't mind me using her pic). very scary.. especially the way it only turned brown on the exposed parts and the rest of it stayed the same. i would hate it if that happened to mine, so that's why i decided against it. but again there are also many people that haven't had any problems at all with it.

i think it really depends on what you are planning on using the bag for as well. if you don't mind not being able to use it on days where it might rain etc then it might be ok. for me i want it as an everyday bag, and if i started thinking - i can't use it today, it might rain, or i'm going out somewhere crowded later so i can't use it today, then i'd never use it! so either you are happy with it getting banged up and marked, or you are happy not to use it every day and baby it a little.

*HeathJo* - it's a shame you're giving up on PS1s altogether, can't you get a darker colour anywhere else?[/QUOTE]


Debi.n.--I can't go elsewhere, as I would lose 15% to return it! They don't have any darker colors in any size except for one Navy Suede in the large, which is too big for me, (plus more than I want to spend) and won't be getting any for weeks in medium or the pouch. I need an everyday bag like yesterday. . .and I really need one that is sturdy enough that I don't have to switch it out. I don't have time with the twins, and my other bags (Celine envelope shoulder/clutch, which is too small, and mini Luggage, which is way too big) won't work for switching out. I just sold my entire bag collection except for those, as they were out-of-date (mainly Pradas and Gucci's and a Marni from 2006-2008) and I want to update my bags. AAAAARGH!!!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

Okay..my advise is if you are unsure then just sell it. Better to lose 15% now than more if you decide you to keep it. Will you be able to at least break even if you sell it somewhere else?

PS1 is not a workhouse IMO - two resellers have told me that and they had customers who complained about the bag breaking up when they place their laptop inside the bag for long and carry it by the top handle though other members have no issue.

I would go for canvas as an everyday bag - thats what I use for work.


----------



## HeathJo

nielnielniel said:


> Okay..my advise is if you are unsure then just sell it. Better to lose 15% now than more if you decide you to keep it. Will you be able to at least break even if you sell it somewhere else?
> 
> PS1 is not a workhouse IMO - two resellers have told me that and they had customers who complained about the bag breaking up when they place their laptop inside the bag for long and carry it by the top handle though other members have no issue.
> 
> I would go for canvas as an everyday bag - thats what I use for work.


 
You are one smart cookie! I am sleep-deprived, so I should have thought of this. Plus, as I have failed to mention, with the twins, it is not as if I have this busy life outside of the house! I barely get out!!! The bag will be fine, as little as I get out, and if not, even selling it with a small flaw I will not be top put out. 

Further, it is a POUCH, so it is not as if I will be putting anything heavy into it. I think I will shelve my doubts and see what happens. For $1095, I am pretty happy. . .

Thanks!!!!


----------



## pradaholic

Debi.n,

My previous order with LuisaviaRoma, I did not get any email confirming the dispatch and suddenly local DHL called me and informed that the bag is arrived at local facility and I need to pay the sales tax (anyway it is expected).

Then on next day only I got an email from LuisaviaRoma with a tracking number confirming the bag has been despatched


----------



## roulab

Hi!

Do you know if I can find anywhere in Europe ps1 medium in military green? 

Or do you know if this colour will be continued next seasons?

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

roulab said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you know if I can find anywhere in Europe ps1 medium in military green?
> 
> Or do you know if this colour will be continued next seasons?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, the military will be continued, see fall colors here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-180.html#post17917743

Not sure if any store still has some left now.


----------



## debi.n

pradaholic said:


> Debi.n,
> 
> My previous order with LuisaviaRoma, I did not get any email confirming the dispatch and suddenly local DHL called me and informed that the bag is arrived at local facility and I need to pay the sales tax (anyway it is expected).
> 
> Then on next day only I got an email from LuisaviaRoma with a tracking number confirming the bag has been despatched


 
Thanks, that is exactly what happened! It was on my desk at work when I got here, and just now I got the delivery email.

So the bag is here, but unfortunately I'm going to have to exchange it.... where the clasp is supposed to fit in place and stay together, it doesn't. So it's loose and moves around. It's also pulling a lot on the clasp, maybe because of the problem of it not fitting correctly, and there is already a big fold in the leather on the front pocket where it pulls...... sigh.... I had a feeling something like this would happen!!

Other than that, the bag is beautiful, and I love the midnight. The sealant is fine and there are no major scratches. Just a shame about the clasp and the pulling...... hopefully the next one they send will be better.


----------



## Esmerelda

debi.n said:


> Thanks, that is exactly what happened! It was on my desk at work when I got here, and just now I got the delivery email.
> 
> So the bag is here, but unfortunately I'm going to have to exchange it.... where the clasp is supposed to fit in place and stay together, it doesn't. So it's loose and moves around. It's also pulling a lot on the clasp, maybe because of the problem of it not fitting correctly, and there is already a big fold in the leather on the front pocket where it pulls...... sigh.... I had a feeling something like this would happen!!
> 
> Other than that, the bag is beautiful, and I love the midnight. The sealant is fine and there are no major scratches. Just a shame about the clasp and the pulling...... hopefully the next one they send will be better.



That's a shame, I hope it's not too much hassle to return it.  The colour from what I've seen looks gorgeous, hope the replacement is a beauty


----------



## debi.n

Esmerelda said:


> That's a shame, I hope it's not too much hassle to return it. The colour from what I've seen looks gorgeous, hope the replacement is a beauty


 
Hope not, it's more the annoyance of having to wait even longer now by the time this one goes back and I get the new one, and then worrying the new one won't be any better!!  ahhh!!


----------



## debi.n

HeathJo said:


> You are one smart cookie! I am sleep-deprived, so I should have thought of this. Plus, as I have failed to mention, with the twins, it is not as if I have this busy life outside of the house! I barely get out!!! The bag will be fine, as little as I get out, and if not, even selling it with a small flaw I will not be top put out.
> 
> Further, it is a POUCH, so it is not as if I will be putting anything heavy into it. I think I will shelve my doubts and see what happens. For $1095, I am pretty happy. . .
> 
> Thanks!!!!


 
Yep they are in pretty high demand, so I'm sure you could sell it down the line if you're not happy with it. Just spray it and I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## HeathJo

debi.n said:


> Yep they are in pretty high demand, so I'm sure you could sell it down the line if you're not happy with it. Just spray it and I'm sure it will be fine.


 
I think I am going to try to sell it before using it. EBay is a pain in the butt, yet I have 100% positive FB and the original packaging, tags still attached, tissue still in it, and all that. Wish me luck. . .


----------



## k*d

No problem at all, debi.n.  I'm glad that pic can show people what they're getting themselves into when they choose smoke.  

Speaking of which, after I sold my damaged bag, I missed the PS1 enough to buy a replacement.  The new bag was also smoke and I carried it for less than a month before the hardware literally fell apart:






Kirna Zabete sent me a return label free of charge, and they forwarded the bag on to Proenza Schouler for repair at the end of Jan 2011.  I just got a call today that Proenza Schouler can't find my bag, and they'll have to send me a new one if it doesn't turn up in a couple of days.  Kirna Zabete has been great, but I would never buy a Proenza Schouler product again.  I feel rather stupid for giving them a second chance after they refused to do anything about their color-changing leather on my original bag.  What's annoying is that I spent a lot of time applying a leather protector so I wouldn't have the same issues with the replacement bag, and if they send me a brand new bag then I have to do it all over again.


----------



## HeathJo

k*d--The whole strap issue had me worried also, but now after this I am definitely returning it!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> So the bag is here, but unfortunately I'm going to have to exchange it.... where the clasp is supposed to fit in place and stay together, it doesn't. So it's loose and moves around. It's also pulling a lot on the clasp, maybe because of the problem of it not fitting correctly, and there is already a big fold in the leather on the front pocket where it pulls...... sigh.... I had a feeling something like this would happen!!
> 
> Other than that, the bag is beautiful, and I love the midnight. The sealant is fine and there are no major scratches. Just a shame about the clasp and the pulling...... hopefully the next one they send will be better.



That's disappointing Debi, I hope you get your replacement pretty soon.



HeathJo said:


> I think I am going to try to sell it before using it. EBay is a pain in the butt, yet I have 100% positive FB and the original packaging, tags still attached, tissue still in it, and all that. Wish me luck. . .


Good luck



k*d said:


> o after I sold my damaged bag, I missed the PS1 enough to buy a replacement.  The new bag was also smoke and I carried it for less than a month before the hardware literally fell apart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirna Zabete sent me a return label free of charge, and they forwarded the bag on to Proenza Schouler for repair at the end of Jan 2011.  I just got a call today that Proenza Schouler can't find my bag, and they'll have to send me a new one if it doesn't turn up in a couple of days.  Kirna Zabete has been great, but I would never buy a Proenza Schouler product again.  I feel rather stupid for giving them a second chance after they refused to do anything about their color-changing leather on my original bag.  What's annoying is that I spent a lot of time applying a leather protector so I wouldn't have the same issues with the replacement bag, and if they send me a brand new bag then I have to do it all over again.



I'm sorry to hear that, that's really disappointing.  Have PS offered an explanation as to the problem?


----------



## HandbagAngel

k*d, I was in that close stage to buy a PS1 bag, but now I guess I have to put it off for a while.  Thanks for letting us know the quality problems.


----------



## Elliespurse

*k*d*, I'm really sorry and surprised this happened to your bag. There's a post with the same issue in the beginning of this thread (2008?) and PS improved the hardware later with screws I think. Your bag should been repaired much faster too.


----------



## am2022

Thanks for this info.

Ive been wanting a PS1 for the last 2 years but wanting the company to at least improve on their quality and craftsmanship.
I just posted this question last week if the quality had improved???

Well this is proof.. that its still needing changes!  

Hope you get your new bag or refund at least!



k*d said:


> No problem at all, debi.n. I'm glad that pic can show people what they're getting themselves into when they choose smoke.
> 
> Speaking of which, after I sold my damaged bag, I missed the PS1 enough to buy a replacement. The new bag was also smoke and I carried it for less than a month before the hardware literally fell apart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirna Zabete sent me a return label free of charge, and they forwarded the bag on to Proenza Schouler for repair at the end of Jan 2011. I just got a call today that Proenza Schouler can't find my bag, and they'll have to send me a new one if it doesn't turn up in a couple of days. Kirna Zabete has been great, but I would never buy a Proenza Schouler product again. I feel rather stupid for giving them a second chance after they refused to do anything about their color-changing leather on my original bag. What's annoying is that I spent a lot of time applying a leather protector so I wouldn't have the same issues with the replacement bag, and if they send me a brand new bag then I have to do it all over again.


----------



## k*d

HandbagAngel said:


> k*d, I was in that close stage to buy a PS1 bag, but now I guess I have to put it off for a while.  Thanks for letting us know the quality problems.


No problem!  Glad I could help.



Elliespurse said:


> *k*d*, I'm really sorry and surprised this happened to your bag. There's a post with the same issue in the beginning of this thread (2008?) and PS improved the hardware later with screws I think. Your bag should been repaired much faster too.


I must've gotten one of the earlier bags.  I did notice those posts but it was too late for my bag.  



amacasa said:


> Thanks for this info.
> 
> Ive been wanting a PS1 for the last 2 years but wanting the company to at least improve on their quality and craftsmanship.
> I just posted this question last week if the quality had improved???
> 
> Well this is proof.. that its still needing changes!
> 
> Hope you get your new bag or refund at least!


Thanks!  I'm sure they will send me a new one if they can't find my bag, but too bad this happened in the first place!



HeathJo said:


> k*d--The whole strap issue had me worried also, but now after this I am definitely returning it!!! Thank you for sharing!


Happy to help!  I hate that this bag has quality issues, because I really do love the design.  It has the perfect number of compartments and I just feel so organized with it!  They really need to make it perfect at that price though.



appleproject said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, that's really disappointing.  Have PS offered an explanation as to the problem?


Kirna Zabete has been communicating with PS on my behalf, and I didn't ask for an explanation regarding the hardware defect.  It looks like the part was just glued together and it came off.  As to how they lost my bag, I haven't the foggiest.


----------



## youkosiren

HeathJo said:


> One last question before I do so:
> 
> Which is sturdier, Bal Bags or PS1? I guess I will have to create a thread with a poll. . .



You know, if both were in dark colors, I'd say they're about equal? But since you have twins and might be carrying heavy things, the Bal strap is more comfy IMO because it has the wide shoulder attachment thing. Just whatever you do, DO NOT get one of the giant hardwares. I have a black SGH city and I do love it, but man, that thing gets heavy   Not quite the thing if you have to run around after toddlers! 



k*d said:


> Kirna Zabete sent me a return label free of charge, and they forwarded  the bag on to Proenza Schouler for repair at the end of Jan 2011.  I  just got a call today that Proenza Schouler can't find my bag, and  they'll have to send me a new one if it doesn't turn up in a couple of  days.  Kirna Zabete has been great, but I would never buy a Proenza  Schouler product again.  I feel rather stupid for giving them a second  chance after they refused to do anything about their color-changing  leather on my original bag.  What's annoying is that I spent a lot of  time applying a leather protector so I wouldn't have the same issues  with the replacement bag, and if they send me a brand new bag then I  have to do it all over again.



Actually, this EXACT SAME thing happened to me (the hardware around the clasp falling off). Luckily, PS had it fixed and returned to me within 1-2 weeks and I haven't had a problem since, but it does make me think twice about buying a 2nd PS bag. The PS11 is so cute though, but I saw it at Barneys and passed it up for a Celine cabas (I know, totally different things, but...)


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm so sorry to read about some of the problems that some of you are having with your PS1s -- there's nothing more disappointing than wanting a bag so badly only to finally get one and learn that it's damaged or has some kind of defect.  I don't blame any of you for being upset and/or disappointed with the bag and PS

That said, I also wanted to add that the PS1 has been around for about 3 years now.  This thread is 200+ pages and 3000+ posts long -- within those posts are lots of PS1 owners that haven't had ANY issues with their bags.  If within 3 yrs and hundreds (maybe even thousands) of purchases, there happens to be a handful of problems, I think that's a pretty good track record.  I don't think anyone should completely eliminate the PS1 from the picture because a few people had problems with their bags.  I mean, if you look through other sub-forums and other designers, I'm sure you'll find similar problems and issues, but for every defect or flaw, there are probably 10-20 perfect or near flawless bags.  

I also wanted to say in regards to someone's comment that the PS1 is not a workhorse -- I purchased my bag at the end of November and have been using the bag every day since.  I didn't treat my bag with any kind of water or stain repellent or any type of leather conditioner.  I've carried the bag through rain and snow and ice.  I tend to carry a lot inside my bag and I don't exactly baby it -- the PS1 has definitely been a workhorse FOR ME.  Everyone's experiences are different and I hope that the handful of issues and problems that a few members have had don't discourage someone who truly loves this bag and really wants to get one from getting one.  

Personally, I think the PS1 is a fantastic bag and I highly recommend it


----------



## nielnielniel

I don't know...

I mean I understand that with any products out in the market, there will be bound to have a few that will give away or defected. That is understandable.
It's just a little bit too common/often for liking or it's the vibe that I get like the same I heard about Miu Miu Bow bag with the issue of sealant and Mulberry Alexa buffalo leather. Why do we not hear problems with other bags as much? I just felt like the possibility of running into problems seems higher with this bag than the rest and it's not a good feeling esp knowing that you've paid so much for it. It's hard earned cash...


----------



## col

wow after reading the latest posts I am second guessing my decision for the PS1 now... its definitely not chump change that is being spent on this bag... and I am worried about having it fall apart or color changing once I go back home (buying it in NY, I live in Canada)....


----------



## Elliespurse

col said:


> wow after reading the latest posts I am second guessing my decision for the PS1 now... its definitely not chump change that is being spent on this bag... and I am worried about having it fall apart or color changing once I go back home (buying it in NY, I live in Canada)....



You could take a close look at the PS1 before you're buying and see if the metal part in the lock is secured with screws on the backside. Lift the flap and take a look on the backside. I think both my PS1:s has screws there. If you see screws you'll be fine and will not have this issue.


----------



## pradaholic

Elliespurse said:


> You could take a close look at the PS1 before you're buying and see if the metal part in the lock is secured with screws on the backside. Lift the flap and take a look on the backside. I think both my PS1:s has screws there. If you see screws you'll be fine and will not have this issue.



My PS1 has small round metal parts (screw?) on the inner flap...phew


----------



## debi.n

iluvmybags said:


> I'm so sorry to read about some of the problems that some of you are having with your PS1s -- there's nothing more disappointing than wanting a bag so badly only to finally get one and learn that it's damaged or has some kind of defect.  I don't blame any of you for being upset and/or disappointed with the bag and PS
> 
> That said, I also wanted to add that the PS1 has been around for about 3 years now.  This thread is 200+ pages and 3000+ posts long -- within those posts are lots of PS1 owners that haven't had ANY issues with their bags.  If within 3 yrs and hundreds (maybe even thousands) of purchases, there happens to be a handful of problems, I think that's a pretty good track record.  I don't think anyone should completely eliminate the PS1 from the picture because a few people had problems with their bags.  I mean, if you look through other sub-forums and other designers, I'm sure you'll find similar problems and issues, but for every defect or flaw, there are probably 10-20 perfect or near flawless bags.
> 
> I also wanted to say in regards to someone's comment that the PS1 is not a workhorse -- I purchased my bag at the end of November and have been using the bag every day since.  I didn't treat my bag with any kind of water or stain repellent or any type of leather conditioner.  I've carried the bag through rain and snow and ice.  I tend to carry a lot inside my bag and I don't exactly baby it -- the PS1 has definitely been a workhorse FOR ME.  Everyone's experiences are different and I hope that the handful of issues and problems that a few members have had don't discourage someone who truly loves this bag and really wants to get one from getting one.
> 
> Personally, I think the PS1 is a fantastic bag and I highly recommend it



I agree.  I also think the nature of forums means you will get more people wanting to share problems rather than good experiences, so you will end up with a disproportionate representation of the defects.

With anything you buy something could go wrong with it.  I said earlier I bought a Miu Miu bag a few years ago and after 1-2 months using it the shoulder strap came off.  The strap on my Marni bag has come apart at the metal that connects it to the bag.  My husband's Mulberry bag has had the strap break twice.  I spent close to £40 on a MAC make up brush that was a piece of garbage (avoid MAC).  The list goes on.  Nothing is really perfect.  I know for that amount of money it should be, and I totally agree with that.  I think the problem would be if PS actually refused to fix these problems, but instead they generally seem to be helpful and quick and do it free of charge, which is what they should do for that amount of money (I won't be getting my £40 back for the MAC brush!).

Having said that, I do think they have a problem with the colour change on some bags, and I think that is a separate issue.  I think they should accept this is a problem and should try to rectify this.  So it is very helpful that this problem has been brought to the forum, so you are able to make an informed choice when you are considering buying the smoke.

It hasn't put me off a PS1, though I may live to regret that comment!  I hope not.  I think you just have to think that with anything things might go wrong with it, but they probably and hopefully won't.  Of course if it does happen it is annoying and fustrating.  But then how that problem is dealt with is the important thing I think, and PS generally seems to do well on that front.


----------



## nielnielniel

It's true...to avoid nightmares...and get yourself protected, buy from PS directly or proper stores


----------



## ckfox

Mmm.. just wondering if anyone can help... 

Regarding k*d's issue of the clasp falling off (#3313), does it actually make a major difference if the clasps were screwed on (like so in the reference thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ere-reference-only-633763-3.html#post16977222) or is it really how much weight you carry/glue was plastered/matter of luck?

Mine isn't screwed on.. and while I hadn't used it as a workhorse.. I am starting to get paranoid that the clasp will one day break off unexpectedly! 

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

ckfox said:


> Mmm.. just wondering if anyone can help...
> 
> Regarding k*d's issue of the clasp falling off (#3313), does it actually make a major difference if the clasps were screwed on (like so in the reference thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ere-reference-only-633763-3.html#post16977222) or is it really how much weight you carry/glue was plastered/matter of luck?
> 
> Mine isn't screwed on.. and while I hadn't used it as a workhorse.. I am starting to get paranoid that the clasp will one day break off unexpectedly!
> 
> TIA!



I don't think you have to worry about this, many bags over three years have been fine too.


----------



## ckfox

thanks Elliespurse for the quick response! Keeping my fingers crossed that my PS1 will last me for years and years to come~~!

To be fair.. it is a gorgeous bag.. and I simply fall in love each time I breathe in the divine leather smell.. heheh..


----------



## Esmerelda

My PS1 has just landed in Sydney


----------



## appleproject

Esmerelda said:


> My PS1 has just landed in Sydney


 

Woohoo post pics...


----------



## HeathJo

youkosiren said:


> You know, if both were in dark colors, I'd say they're about equal? But since you have twins and might be carrying heavy things, the Bal strap is more comfy IMO because it has the wide shoulder attachment thing. Just whatever you do, DO NOT get one of the giant hardwares. I have a black SGH city and I do love it, but man, that thing gets heavy  Not quite the thing if you have to run around after toddlers!
> 
> Actually, this EXACT SAME thing happened to me (the hardware around the clasp falling off). Luckily, PS had it fixed and returned to me within 1-2 weeks and I haven't had a problem since, but it does make me think twice about buying a 2nd PS bag. The PS11 is so cute though, but I saw it at Barneys and passed it up for a Celine cabas (I know, totally different things, but...)


 
Thanks for the heads up re: the hardware, as I was about to get the  Giant Town RG. I had neck fusion surgery for a herniated disc a year before getting pf with the twins, so every ounce counts!

I am a Celine girl mostly now, but in terms of cross-bodies, they don't offer much.




iluvmybags said:


> I'm so sorry to read about some of the problems that some of you are having with your PS1s -- there's nothing more disappointing than wanting a bag so badly only to finally get one and learn that it's damaged or has some kind of defect. I don't blame any of you for being upset and/or disappointed with the bag and PS
> 
> That said, I also wanted to add that the PS1 has been around for about 3 years now. This thread is 200+ pages and 3000+ posts long -- within those posts are lots of PS1 owners that haven't had ANY issues with their bags. If within 3 yrs and hundreds (maybe even thousands) of purchases, there happens to be a handful of problems, I think that's a pretty good track record. I don't think anyone should completely eliminate the PS1 from the picture because a few people had problems with their bags. I mean, if you look through other sub-forums and other designers, I'm sure you'll find similar problems and issues, but for every defect or flaw, there are probably 10-20 perfect or near flawless bags.
> 
> I also wanted to say in regards to someone's comment that the PS1 is not a workhorse -- I purchased my bag at the end of November and have been using the bag every day since. I didn't treat my bag with any kind of water or stain repellent or any type of leather conditioner. I've carried the bag through rain and snow and ice. I tend to carry a lot inside my bag and I don't exactly baby it -- the PS1 has definitely been a workhorse FOR ME. Everyone's experiences are different and I hope that the handful of issues and problems that a few members have had don't discourage someone who truly loves this bag and really wants to get one from getting one.
> 
> Personally, I think the PS1 is a fantastic bag and I highly recommend it


 


debi.n said:


> I agree. I also think the nature of forums means you will get more people wanting to share problems rather than good experiences, so you will end up with a disproportionate representation of the defects.
> 
> With anything you buy something could go wrong with it. I said earlier I bought a Miu Miu bag a few years ago and after 1-2 months using it the shoulder strap came off. The strap on my Marni bag has come apart at the metal that connects it to the bag. My husband's Mulberry bag has had the strap break twice. I spent close to £40 on a MAC make up brush that was a piece of garbage (avoid MAC). The list goes on. Nothing is really perfect. I know for that amount of money it should be, and I totally agree with that. I think the problem would be if PS actually refused to fix these problems, but instead they generally seem to be helpful and quick and do it free of charge, which is what they should do for that amount of money (I won't be getting my £40 back for the MAC brush!).
> 
> Having said that, I do think they have a problem with the colour change on some bags, and I think that is a separate issue. I think they should accept this is a problem and should try to rectify this. So it is very helpful that this problem has been brought to the forum, so you are able to make an informed choice when you are considering buying the smoke.
> 
> It hasn't put me off a PS1, though I may live to regret that comment! I hope not. I think you just have to think that with anything things might go wrong with it, but they probably and hopefully won't. Of course if it does happen it is annoying and fustrating. But then how that problem is dealt with is the important thing I think, and PS generally seems to do well on that front.


 

I just love how articulate these posts are, and how they ring true. I made the decision to exchange my PS1 Pouch in Smoke, but that doesn't mean I would never buy a PS bag. This is one of the bestselling bags to date, across genders,and that says a lot.


----------



## aporia

Hi PS1 fans, I just got my first Proenza Schouler bag, PS1 keep all small in smoke. Was so excited, but after joining TPF, I have noticed and read many posts on the exceptional vulnerability of smoke leather. I love the color so much that it goes well with literally every color! Perhaps some color changes may not bother me too much, because the vintage look they create can be gorgeous! Yet my only concern is whether keep all is supposed to be a vintage bag with patina, scratches, and water stains. I think PS1 can be a great vintage bag with signs of wear and tear, but am not sure about keep all. What do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

*aporia* - Congrats on your PS1 Keep All!  It's gorgeous! I think the Keep All too looks great with patina in smoke and saddle colors. The black and midnight stays more pristine though. You could use a rain & stain spray like Apple Gardé if you want. Welcome to tpf btw!


----------



## Esmerelda

appleproject said:


> Woohoo post pics...



I will.  It's out with the driver for delivery, which means it'll either be today or tomorrow because we live up the coast.  I am so excited  



aporia said:


> Hi PS1 fans, I just got my first Proenza Schouler bag, PS1 keep all small in smoke. Was so excited, but after joining TPF, I have noticed and read many posts on the exceptional vulnerability of smoke leather. I love the color so much that it goes well with literally every color! Perhaps some color changes may not bother me too much, because the vintage look they create can be gorgeous! Yet my only concern is whether keep all is supposed to be a vintage bag with patina, scratches, and water stains. I think PS1 can be a great vintage bag with signs of wear and tear, but am not sure about keep all. What do you think?



I don't know enough about bags to advise on the care etc but just wanted to say it's a stunning bag


----------



## spay_and_neuter

Hi,
Could someone please PM me the email address for Charlotte at Proenza?  I would like to ask her about the availability of the extra long straps.

Thanks!


----------



## oscarlilytc

aporia said:


> Hi PS1 fans, I just got my first Proenza Schouler bag, PS1 keep all small in smoke. Was so excited, but after joining TPF, I have noticed and read many posts on the exceptional vulnerability of smoke leather. I love the color so much that it goes well with literally every color! Perhaps some color changes may not bother me too much, because the vintage look they create can be gorgeous! Yet my only concern is whether keep all is supposed to be a vintage bag with patina, scratches, and water stains. I think PS1 can be a great vintage bag with signs of wear and tear, but am not sure about keep all. What do you think?



This is GORGEOUS!!  I have a PS1 in medium and a PS1 in large.  I think a keepall may have to be next!!!


----------



## Micole

I'm so excited!! I'm new to this forum as well, and eagerly anticipating the arrival of my large Keep All in Midnight!! Is that the small? It's just too gorgeous isn't it?


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, well I just wanted to share my experience with Luisa Via Roma.  It wasn't a very good one I have to say.  I posted earlier that the bag they sent me had a problem with the clasp and the front pocket was misshapen quite badly because of pulling on the clasp.  Well after that I noticed that there was even a grommet missing!  I can't really believe they would send me a bag like that and obviously didn't check it over at all before they sent it to me.  I have a feeling it may have been a display model or maybe one someone had used and returned, because I later found out it was their last one.  Very disappointing.

And dealing with them over email was quite a struggle, it was as though no one had ever asked them for an exchange before.  I emailed them straight away in the morning saying I wanted an exchange and they asked for photos which I sent straight away.  They didn't respond that day.  Later in that day I realised the grommet was missing and sent them another email with more pictures.  No acknowledgement of this email.  Then the next day I emailed them saying can I _please _get the RMA number so I can send it back, and I just kept getting emails from them asking if I wanted a refund or store credit.  I tried explaining another two times that I wanted an exchange but only if the bag they were going to send me was in better condition.  After all these emails, I get another one from them asking if I wanted to return the bag at all!!  It was very strange.  I said YES OF COURSE I want to return the bag!  Then it comes out that they don't have any more left (even though they were still available on the website), so I said I want a refund, and they then sent me the RMA and details of how to return it.  It was a very odd exchange, like they had never had anyone asking to exchange an item before, and it was very unprofessional when you're used to dealing with places like Net a Porter who are super efficient.  And there was never any acknowledgement about the grommet.

Anyhow, it really put me off them, firstly because they would even consider sending me a bag like that and secondly how they run their customer service.  It made me think if this is what it's like trying to exchange something, what would they be like if I had a problem with the bag and needed their help?  I think I would rather pay more and get one from a shop here I know has good customer service

So *appleproject*, you might want to think twice and get yours from Harvey Nichols.....


----------



## pradaholic

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, well I just wanted to share my experience with Luisa Via Roma.  It wasn't a very good one I have to say.  I posted earlier that the bag they sent me had a problem with the clasp and the front pocket was misshapen quite badly because of pulling on the clasp.  Well after that I noticed that there was even a grommet missing!  I can't really believe they would send me a bag like that and obviously didn't check it over at all before they sent it to me.  I have a feeling it may have been a display model or maybe one someone had used and returned, because I later found out it was their last one.  Very disappointing.
> 
> And dealing with them over email was quite a struggle, it was as though no one had ever asked them for an exchange before.  I emailed them straight away in the morning saying I wanted an exchange and they asked for photos which I sent straight away.  They didn't respond that day.  Later in that day I realised the grommet was missing and sent them another email with more pictures.  No acknowledgement of this email.  Then the next day I emailed them saying can I _please _get the RMA number so I can send it back, and I just kept getting emails from them asking if I wanted a refund or store credit.  I tried explaining another two times that I wanted an exchange but only if the bag they were going to send me was in better condition.  After all these emails, I get another one from them asking if I wanted to return the bag at all!!  It was very strange.  I said YES OF COURSE I want to return the bag!  Then it comes out that they don't have any more left (even though they were still available on the website), so I said I want a refund, and they then sent me the RMA and details of how to return it.  It was a very odd exchange, like they had never had anyone asking to exchange an item before, and it was very unprofessional when you're used to dealing with places like Net a Porter who are super efficient.  And there was never any acknowledgement about the grommet.
> 
> Anyhow, it really put me off them, firstly because they would even consider sending me a bag like that and secondly how they run their customer service.  It made me think if this is what it's like trying to exchange something, what would they be like if I had a problem with the bag and needed their help?  I think I would rather pay more and get one from a shop here I know has good customer service
> 
> So *appleproject*, you might want to think twice and get yours from Harvey Nichols.....




Oh no...really sorry to hear that. Luckilly my PS1 from Luisaviaroma is ok...i could not imagine the hassle dealing with them since I am in Asia considering all the time zone differences.

I guess my next purchase would be from ******. They informed me that the XL PS1 leather would be in stock coming summer


----------



## Esmerelda

Sorry to hear that debi.n    I hope they're going to pay for the return shipping seeing as the bag is faulty.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> So *appleproject*, you might want to think twice and get yours from Harvey Nichols.....



I'm really sorry to hear about your experience with Luisaviaroma, but thanks very much for the feedback.  I was worried about what would happen in terms of bags faults because in some cases the hardware on the black PS1 chips so I would need to deal with someone who has good customer service.


----------



## Micole

I have a question for all you informed buyers.. And I have to say I've become completely addicted to this forum while I wait for my own bag to come. It will be my very first Proenza! Anyway, I'm wondering what the lowest fair price would be to offer someone selling what I believe to be a medium PS1. It's my understanding it was only worn once or twice, and purchased about two years ago.. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Micole*, I'm not sure but perhaps $800? also please post in the auth thread before buying second hand, http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157-44.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

Does Luisaviaroma sell PS?  It is strange that I could not see this brand listed in their designer list.


----------



## Micole

*Elliespurse*, Thank you for your reply! From one I've been reading, you're a wealth of information, and a definite go-to for inquiries!


----------



## debi.n

HandbagAngel said:


> Does Luisaviaroma sell PS? It is strange that I could not see this brand listed in their designer list.


 
It's there.... and it still says they have midnight in stock when they have told me they don't.......


----------



## Clanover

Hi all, my husband just gave me the medium PS1 in yellow as a Birthday gift.  I always tend to go towards neutrals, so this yellow bag has me panicking.  It is gorgeous...don't get me wrong....but since I don't think I'll be buying too many 1,800 dollar bags I don't know if I should just keep it and enjoy it in yellow.... Or exchange it for a cream colored Alexa bag.... 

I kind of wanted a really bright colored bag for spring, but was leaning towards a bright blue YSL Roady, since it is a "safe" bright color.... 

Thanks for your comments!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Clanover* - Congrats, what a sweet husband you have! I tend to compare the colorful PS1:s with Balenciaga bags, they also have many gorgeous colors. The yellow depends perhaps on if it looks good on you and fit in with your wardrobe..


----------



## HandbagAngel

debi.n said:


> It's there.... and it still says they have midnight in stock when they have told me they don't.......


 
Thank you!  I found it!  Don't know why I missed it at the first time.  Thanks again!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

May I know if anyone see or own a Coral IRL? How do you find it comparing to the Balenciaga Grenadine color&#65311;

I m very tempted to get a Coral from ****** this week as Erica is offering $100 coupon on top of the good price ! Very appealing !


----------



## kathyno

Hi ladies! I have been "lurking" around this forum and drooling over the PS1's for a VERY long time now.. anyways, I finally took the plunge and purchased a PS1 Medium in black from Barneys which I just got in the mail today... and I am so disappointed! For one thing, it is missing the metal plate that says Proenza Schouler on it(!), the hardware (clasp) is chipped at the very bottom and on the back, and it just looks a little worn (maybe I'm being paranoid though). The nearest Barneys is over 2 hours away from me in LA, and even though they said I could exchange it I feel really annoyed that I have to drive all the way over there. When I called Barneys they said, "well, it left here in pristine condition." I don't know what they are insinuating, but that comment really p'd me off! I posted some pictures for your opinion. I feel I deserved better treatment from them... 
I also have two questions: does anyone know if this bag is an earlier model? I am not sure that it has the metal screws that keeps the hardware from falling off (I read about this in a previous post)? Now, a scary question... is this bag authentic? (I know Barney's doesn't sell fakes but I really want to make sure since the tags weren't even attached!) Thank you for any help/reassurance!


----------



## kathyno

I forgot to post a pic of the back:
(and sorry for the bad quality pictures they are from my phone)


----------



## vlore

mimi_glasshouse said:


> May I know if anyone see or own a Coral IRL? How do you find it comparing to the Balenciaga Grenadine color&#65311;
> 
> I m very tempted to get a Coral from ****** this week as Erica is offering $100 coupon on top of the good price ! Very appealing !



I agree!


----------



## Elliespurse

*kathyno* - Congrats on your PS1! This bag is authentic but I would exchange for one which is more pristine, and the hardware tag should not be missing! I think you got a display bag or something because my black hardware looks better than this. I'm so sorry they sent you this for your first PS1..

Edit: My black PS1 actually don't have the screws on the hardware either and it's been fine. I'm sure they improved this over the years too.


----------



## aporia

Elliespurse said:


> *aporia* - Congrats on your PS1 Keep All!  It's gorgeous! I think the Keep All too looks great with patina in smoke and saddle colors. The black and midnight stays more pristine though. You could use a rain & stain spray like Apple Gardé if you want. Welcome to tpf btw!



Thanks, Elliespurse! I have to tell you that I find your posts really helpful  As for leather protection, I bought cadillac from Nordstrom, hope it works as good as Apple Gardé products!




Esmerelda said:


> I will.  It's out with the driver for delivery, which means it'll either be today or tomorrow because we live up the coast.  I am so excited
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about bags to advise on the care etc but just wanted to say it's a stunning bag



Thanks, Esmerelda! I think I will have to keep this beauty.




oscarlilytc said:


> This is GORGEOUS!!  I have a PS1 in medium and a PS1 in large.  I think a keepall may have to be next!!!



oscarlilytc, I'm sure it would be a great addition to your PS1 collection! 




Micole said:


> I'm so excited!! I'm new to this forum as well, and eagerly anticipating the arrival of my large Keep All in Midnight!! Is that the small? It's just too gorgeous isn't it?



Yay, midnight! I love that color but seems like it is sold out in small...


----------



## HeathJo

Clanover said:


> Hi all, my husband just gave me the medium PS1 in yellow as a Birthday gift. I always tend to go towards neutrals, so this yellow bag has me panicking. It is gorgeous...don't get me wrong....but since I don't think I'll be buying too many 1,800 dollar bags I don't know if I should just keep it and enjoy it in yellow.... Or exchange it for a cream colored Alexa bag....
> 
> I kind of wanted a really bright colored bag for spring, but was leaning towards a bright blue YSL Roady, since it is a "safe" bright color....
> 
> Thanks for your comments!!!!


 
Why don't you compromise and exchange the PS1 for a color like Feldspar or another blue in that same bag? This way, your hubbie still feels like he did good, and you have a kick a$$ bag in a cool color. Consult the forum for the different colors the PS bag comes in first. The YSL will be dated, while this one will stand the test of time.



mimi_glasshouse said:


> May I know if anyone see or own a Coral IRL? How do you find it comparing to the Balenciaga Grenadine color&#65311;
> 
> I m very tempted to get a Coral from ****** this week as Erica is offering $100 coupon on top of the good price ! Very appealing !


 
She has great deals and great service! Just be SURE, as if you don't like it, you will lose 15% if you return it, but can exchange it without penalty. Best to go see one IRL before buying, if possible.



kathyno said:


> I forgot to post a pic of the back:
> (and sorry for the bad quality pictures they are from my phone)


 
That is unforgiveable! I would raise heck, talk to a manager, and get some answers and a new bag pronto!


----------



## xinatca

im 5 feet 6 inches.
which size is better for me? med or large?
thanks


----------



## oscarlilytc

xinatca said:


> im 5 feet 6 inches.
> which size is better for me? med or large?
> thanks



Get one of each!!!     I did!!!  I am 5'7".

If you go back through this thread and and also the pictures only PS thread, you will find heaps of modelling photos of both sizes and also some photos comparing them to Balenciaga bag sizes, which will probably be helpful for you.

I like both sizes on my height, and I think both would suit you.  I only carry as a shoulder bag though (both sizes) as I personally think the straps are a bit too short for cross-body for my height.

It ultimately comes down to how much you carry.  I use my large for an everyday work bag and put heaps in it.  It has slouched a lot and I can stuff it full, which I like.  It is like a big squishy pillow!!

I personally like the medium to look "neater" and I want it to retain its structured shape and don't fill it as much.  I use it when I don't need to carry huge amounts (although, you can get heaps in it if you wanted to!!).

But like I said before - why not get one of each!  My next family member will be a keepall!


----------



## debi.n

kathyno said:


> Hi ladies! I have been "lurking" around this forum and drooling over the PS1's for a VERY long time now.. anyways, I finally took the plunge and purchased a PS1 Medium in black from Barneys which I just got in the mail today... and I am so disappointed! For one thing, it is missing the metal plate that says Proenza Schouler on it(!), the hardware (clasp) is chipped at the very bottom and on the back, and it just looks a little worn (maybe I'm being paranoid though). The nearest Barneys is over 2 hours away from me in LA, and even though they said I could exchange it I feel really annoyed that I have to drive all the way over there. When I called Barneys they said, "well, it left here in pristine condition." I don't know what they are insinuating, but that comment really p'd me off! I posted some pictures for your opinion. I feel I deserved better treatment from them...
> I also have two questions: does anyone know if this bag is an earlier model? I am not sure that it has the metal screws that keeps the hardware from falling off (I read about this in a previous post)? Now, a scary question... is this bag authentic? (I know Barney's doesn't sell fakes but I really want to make sure since the tags weren't even attached!) Thank you for any help/reassurance!



OH MY GOD!  I'm so sorry!  This is terrible!  Firstly I can't believe they would send you a bag that is chipped and WITH NO TAG!!! And then to insinuate it was your fault!!  That really is disgusting.  At least Luisa Via Roma actually apologised for the condition of my bag and didn't quibble about it.  

If I were you I would send it back, get a refund and buy it from somewhere else.  You could buy it directly from PS.  And Barney's should be paying for you to send it back to them.  They should NOT be expecting you to go there to return it!!!!  Shocking!!


----------



## debi.n

Clanover said:


> Hi all, my husband just gave me the medium PS1 in yellow as a Birthday gift.  I always tend to go towards neutrals, so this yellow bag has me panicking.  It is gorgeous...don't get me wrong....but since I don't think I'll be buying too many 1,800 dollar bags I don't know if I should just keep it and enjoy it in yellow.... Or exchange it for a cream colored Alexa bag....
> 
> I kind of wanted a really bright colored bag for spring, but was leaning towards a bright blue YSL Roady, since it is a "safe" bright color....
> 
> Thanks for your comments!!!!



Hi Clanover

I think it also depends on your bag collection.  Do you already have all the neutrals?  If so and you love this colour and it goes with your wardrobe then keep it.  And I also agree you should get another PS1 rather than anything else if you exchange it.

Personally I think yellow actually goes with a lot of things, especially greys, blues and browns.  I was in love with a bright yellow Bottega Veneta a couple of years ago and still think of it now and then.... still wish I had got it.


----------



## go_dragons

I just discovered PS1 bags.  I really like the medium midnight, which seems to be sold out everywhere in the states.  I found two places that still have them available, www.luisaviaroma.com and cultstatus.com.  In your opinion, which is better to buy from if you are from the states?  Cultstatus seems more expensive.  TIA for your opinions.  Also, should I wait for the new season bags?  Will they get any colors like midnight?


----------



## debi.n

go_dragons said:


> I just discovered PS1 bags. I really like the medium midnight, which seems to be sold out everywhere in the states. I found two places that still have them available, www.luisaviaroma.com and cultstatus.com. In your opinion, which is better to buy from if you are from the states? Cultstatus seems more expensive. TIA for your opinions. Also, should I wait for the new season bags? Will they get any colors like midnight?


 
Don't get it from Luisa Via Roma, or you will probably get the one I returned today because it was faulty which they told me was their last one, despite it still being available on their website.

Midnight comes out every season.  If I were you I would wait until you can order one from the states, as otherwise you will be paying import duties.


----------



## Elliespurse

*go_dragons*, the midnight has been available every season and could be considered a permanent color. I think it'll always be more expensive buying from europe if you are in the states. I'd check the resellers on the PS site http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stores/ until the midnight is back in stock, or check ******.


----------



## Clanover

Thanks everyone for your nice comments,  my husband bought the bag  from Intermix, which is a boutique and they only sold it in yellow and a tan suede. I have many bags in all the neutral colors, I think I might just keep my yellow ps1, its growing on me...
And it is so beautiful it looks great with any outfit I put on.... (basically jeans LOL)
I posted a couple of photos of the bag.  I hope you like it 
Claudia


----------



## Mediana

^  It's a keeper. Yellow is stunning!


----------



## debi.n

Clanover said:


> Thanks everyone for your nice comments, my husband bought the bag from Intermix, which is a boutique and they only sold it in yellow and a tan suede. I have many bags in all the neutral colors, I think I might just keep my yellow ps1, its growing on me...
> And it is so beautiful it looks great with any outfit I put on.... (basically jeans LOL)
> I posted a couple of photos of the bag. I hope you like it
> Claudia


 
Keep it! It looks great!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*Clanover* gorgeous! congratulation, love the yellow.
be careful though, i'm not sure with the ps1 leather but light leather bags are very sensitive around jeans, especially the bag is quite low on the hips, colour transfer might occur on your beautiful bag


----------



## demicouture

congrats on the yellow! a keeper for sure!


----------



## xinatca

oscarlilytc said:


> Get one of each!!!     I did!!!  I am 5'7".
> 
> If you go back through this thread and and also the pictures only PS thread, you will find heaps of modelling photos of both sizes and also some photos comparing them to Balenciaga bag sizes, which will probably be helpful for you.
> 
> I like both sizes on my height, and I think both would suit you.  I only carry as a shoulder bag though (both sizes) as I personally think the straps are a bit too short for cross-body for my height.
> 
> It ultimately comes down to how much you carry.  I use my large for an everyday work bag and put heaps in it.  It has slouched a lot and I can stuff it full, which I like.  It is like a big squishy pillow!!
> 
> I personally like the medium to look "neater" and I want it to retain its structured shape and don't fill it as much.  I use it when I don't need to carry huge amounts (although, you can get heaps in it if you wanted to!!).
> 
> But like I said before - why not get one of each!  My next family member will be a keepall!




thanks!which size is better if i want to use it as shoulder bag?
maybe i will buy med size first.


----------



## col

that is a great photo! it helps me figure out how the medium looks on the body! and from the looks of it, it totally works!


----------



## vlore

*clanover,* LOVE your yellow PS1!!!!! Wow! That color does looks great on the PS1! It's Maize, right?


----------



## HeathJo

Claudia--AMAZING! SO happy it worked out. Sunshine yellow!


----------



## go_dragons

Thanks Debi.n and Elliespurse for your help.  Newbie to PS1 so your advice is much appreciated.  I will wait for the new shipments.  On a different note, happy Friday!



Elliespurse said:


> *go_dragons*, the midnight has been available every season and could be considered a permanent color. I think it'll always be more expensive buying from europe if you are in the states. I'd check the resellers on the PS site http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stores/ until the midnight is back in stock, or check ******.


----------



## nielnielniel

yellow is very stunning...hmmmmm


----------



## chateleine

Trying my luck here, has anyone seen Chloe's "wood" colour irl and can tell me how it compares to Saddle?

In these photos from net-a-porter, the colour looks similar, but the PS1 looks like it has more variation to it, whereas the Chloe looks like one solid colour. Would be super helpful if anyone who's seen both irl could tell me if this is true?...


----------



## pixiejenna

I just wanted to let you guys know I emailed PS about the possibility of special ordering longer/custom shoulder straps for the next season and they confirmed that they will NOT be doing special orders for shoulder straps anymore. That kind of has me bummed I was really hoping to get burgundy PS1 in medium. But the shoulder strap is too short for me to wear cross body on the medium, the only ones that work cross body for me are the pouch which is way too small and the extra large which is way too big. I'm kind of torn I really like the style and I really want one but I'm not sure if I want to get one if I can't have my dream strap length. I also felt like when I was wearing the shoulder strap on my shoulder it wanted to slip right off, dose anyone else have that issue or is it just me? I'm still kind of torn, I'm half thinking of maybe still getting one and then finding some sort of extender for the strap.


----------



## Mediana

pixiejenna said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know I emailed PS about the possibility of special ordering longer/custom shoulder straps for the next season and they confirmed that they will NOT be doing special orders for shoulder straps anymore. That kind of has me bummed I was really hoping to get burgundy PS1 in medium. But the shoulder strap is too short for me to wear cross body on the medium, the only ones that work cross body for me are the pouch which is way too small and the extra large which is way too big. I'm kind of torn I really like the style and I really want one but I'm not sure if I want to get one if I can't have my dream strap length. I also felt like when I was wearing the shoulder strap on my shoulder it wanted to slip right off, dose anyone else have that issue or is it just me? I'm still kind of torn, I'm half thinking of maybe still getting one and then finding some sort of extender for the strap.


 

This is exactly how I feel. I want a medium with longer strap. It's too short as it is to wear cross body and I really wish they would make the strap adjustable. For now, I'm skipping the medium and will go with a suede pouch. It's not an everyday bag but it's cute .


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ glad to know I"m not the only one who feels this way. I tried on the pouch to see if it could work but it's WAY too small for me and honestly I dont' really carry a lot.


----------



## Clanover

Thanks everyone, you've help me make up my mind.... it's a keeper!
The color is called "maize" on the web site, but the store's tag on the bag calls it "yellow."  It is a mustardy yellow, but it really does look beautiful.  
Sometimes you need to take a chance.  
I also agree with the need to have a longer strap.... I wish I could wear it cross body too.


----------



## heather123

Well, you live and learn! I thought you COULD wear the PSI cross-body. I have never seen one IRL. West of Ireland isn't exactly Handbag Country. I feel better now about saving myself a lot of money!


----------



## appleproject

heather123 said:


> Well, you live and learn! I thought you COULD wear the PSI cross-body. I have never seen one IRL. West of Ireland isn't exactly Handbag Country. I feel better now about saving myself a lot of money!



Hi Heather, it is possible to wear it cross body but it sits quite high on the body depending on your height.  On the medium at least, I think it looks better over your shoulder or handheld.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Mediana said:


> This is exactly how I feel. I want a medium with longer strap. It's too short as it is to wear cross body and I really wish they would make the strap adjustable. For now, I'm skipping the medium and will go with a suede pouch. It's not an everyday bag but it's cute .



I m 5'6 & it is impossible to carry it as a crossbody in the winter when I have my bulky winter outfit on!

However, i tried today to carry it as crossbody in an indoor shopping mall, that's looking much better than I expected...to have the bag right above my hip!


----------



## ckfox

Hi ladies.. especially *pixiejenna*.. just wanted to chime in that I totally feel your frustration. Considering how the PS1 is shaped/designed like a messenger (and as far as I'm concerned, the ideal-looking messenger!).. it is rather disappointing to find out that neither the medium nor the large can be worn comfortably crossbody for those 5'5" and above.. at least in the conventional sense - that is, sitting below or just at the hip. Worse still is knowing that customised straps can no longer be ordered! But I've already bitten the bullet (love does strange things to bagaholics!) so with that said and done.. I'm currently trying my best to get used to the idea of using it handheld/as a shoulder bag because at the end of the day it is one gorgeous gorgeous bag..  and I do agree with *appleproject* that it looks fantastic handheld.. 

However, I'm not sure if that's a compromise people would choose to do considering the bag's hefty price tag.. It's not as if it can't be worn crossbody.. but as others like *mimi_glasshouse* has mentioned.. it will simply sit rather high.. as clearly demonstrated by NAP's models.. and this really isn't a look for me.. 

But I've not yet given up on the idea of one day wearing it crossbody comfortably.. One possible 'solution' that has been brewing on my mind since PS jewellery were released (like so http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/shop-online/jewelry/bracelet/?style=WPS11-920-RP-60&color=771) is to pop into a hardware store to grab myself a climber's hook (or two!) and that would solve the whole issue of a lengthier strap.. But ah... doing so does sound like a purist's nightmare, no?


----------



## pixiejenna

I know I'm  still half contemplating getting one and making the strap longer with some sort of hardware from HomeDepot that I can match the hardware of the bag. I've seen girls do it in the Bal forum because they want to wear their city's crossbody(which can't be done unless your short and really petite). Something to this effect obviously you can pick different finishes and lengths in store not much is available online but it's not a big ticket item lol. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 But I kind of half feel like for the price point I shouldn't really be making any compromises. They know a lot of people want different length straps or they wouldn't be asking to special order them. They used to make them available for special order and they stopped. If they take away that option I feel like they should give you some sort of alternative, they could even throw in a extra 1-2 clips they use on the shoulder strap and it shouldn't affect their costs, they only cost a few bucks. JMO.


----------



## ARDENKA

pixiejenna said:


> I know I'm  still half contemplating getting one and making the strap longer with some sort of hardware from HomeDepot that I can match the hardware of the bag. I've seen girls do it in the Bal forum because they want to wear their city's crossbody(which can't be done unless your short and really petite). Something to this effect obviously you can pick different finishes and lengths in store not much is available online but it's not a big ticket item lol. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 But I kind of half feel like for the price point I shouldn't really be making any compromises. They know a lot of people want different length straps or they wouldn't be asking to special order them. They used to make them available for special order and they stopped. If they take away that option I feel like they should give you some sort of alternative, they could even throw in a extra 1-2 clips they use on the shoulder strap and it shouldn't affect their costs, they only cost a few bucks. JMO.



I am petite and wear the ps1 crossbody style, but it does get uncomfortable with my current "mild" winter jacket. After looking at your idea from home depot, i did some searching online and found this alternative: http://www.usalanyards.com/metal-wire-loop-spring-hooks-hm-6311-20.aspx
They have it in the same antique brass as the PS1 hardware, which wouldn't look too bad (hopefully) and adds a bit of length to the strap. I think i will stop by Michael's Art & Craft Store to see if they have something similar. For a few bucks, it doesn't hurt to try?


----------



## mollynanako

Hi I'm not sure where to get a PS1 authenticated but could anyone help me see if this one is authentic/reliable? http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Sales__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag


----------



## oscarlilytc

pixiejenna said:


> I know I'm  still half contemplating getting one and making the strap longer with some sort of hardware from HomeDepot that I can match the hardware of the bag. I've seen girls do it in the Bal forum because they want to wear their city's crossbody(which can't be done unless your short and really petite). Something to this effect obviously you can pick different finishes and lengths in store not much is available online but it's not a big ticket item lol. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 But I kind of half feel like for the price point I shouldn't really be making any compromises. They know a lot of people want different length straps or they wouldn't be asking to special order them. They used to make them available for special order and they stopped. If they take away that option I feel like they should give you some sort of alternative, they could even throw in a extra 1-2 clips they use on the shoulder strap and it shouldn't affect their costs, they only cost a few bucks. JMO.



I don't think PS ever actively offered special order for extra straps, but just did a few on a case by case basis.   I am going to go against the general view here and support the designers who obviously have a certain look that they wished to achieve with a particular strap length.

On the PS online store, it always refers to the PS1 bags having a shoulder-strap (not cross body), so I imagine that when they were first designing the bag, that is the vision they had!!   It is only when retailers like net-a-porter start photographing it with their own styling, that you saw it worn cross-body.

I understand that it is an expensive bag and everyone has different likes and needs in a bag, but there are thousands of other cross-body bags out there to choose from.

I understand how it is.  My business involves importing footwear and it doesn't matter how many colours we offer, someone always asks for something we don't have!  If we put silver details, everyone wants gold, if we put a style out with heels, someone always wants it in a pair of flats!!  You just can't please everyone, all the time!

There have been lots of times I have loved the look of a bag, but have not bought it because some of the details weren't right for my particular needs.  I have just moved on and bought something else.

But........ if you really want a longer strap, just do an ebay search.  There are heaps of sellers on there that make just straps, in any length, any colour and any type hardware!!  Just buy one of them!


----------



## Elliespurse

mollynanako said:


> Hi I'm not sure where to get a PS1 authenticated but could anyone help me see if this one is authentic/reliable? http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Sales__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag



This bag is fake.

We also have a dedicated auth thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157-45.html


----------



## kathyno

Hi again!! I posted a couple of pages ago about the Proenza that was shipped to me from Barneys which was chipped and missing the tag.. thank you so much for your responses you made me feel a lot better!  Well, I ended up driving all the way to LA to exchange it and they only had two left for me to choose from. The thing I didn't like is (and maybe I'm just being picky here) that the two that were left had really shiny leather and I ended up with one of these.  The one I returned was bought 2 mins later by a girl there that said she didn't care about the chipping or missing tag, she just liked it cause it wasnt as shiny and the leather was softer/smooshy(that made me feel terrible! Like I had just returned a really good one).  Anyways, my question is: do the newer PS1's  (in black) have a much shinier and stiffer leather?   Or did I just get unlucky and maybe I need to go back when they get more in and pick a different one?  Sorry, I know I'm being really picky I just want it to be perfect since it's my first designer bag!!! 
thank you for your advice!


----------



## Elliespurse

*kathyno* - Congrats on your new PS1  and getting a perfect first one, it's a great choice! The black is usually a little thicker but it could vary. Perhaps it'll soften up when it's broken in after a while. The shinier leather could also change a little.


----------



## Micole

Kathyno, don't feel terrible because someone else wanted the bag you returned. You would not have driven all that way unless you were absolutely certain of the choice you were making. It's always outside influences that cause us to second guess ourselves. Congratulations on your bag! Be happy, post pics, and go forth with it into the world! I'm new to this forum as well, and awaiting my very first PS1 from Barneys in the keep all style! Can't wait! I read this thread every day in anticipation of its grand arrival ha!


----------



## DisCo

I just sold my Mulberry OS Alexa and I'm now looking for a better bag that functions the same for me (travel, everyday).  I'm loving the PS1 right now and the Givenchy Pandora.  With the PS1, how is the lambskin leather holding up for those who've had them for a while? Does it easily scratch, stain, fade (like Bal) etc? All I've been reading in other threads regarding lambskin is that it's a very delicate kind of leather so I'm hesitant to commit to a bag in this style that I would have to baby.  

For those who own the lighter colours and wear denim, any issues with colour transfer on yours?  I love the "Birch" colour but again, too scared of colour transfer with it. I really love it though!! The reason why I like the Pandora is that I have the option of carrying it on the shoulder if I find that the bottom is touching my jeans...but with the PS1, there's no such option sigh.


----------



## Elliespurse

*DisCo*, there are still confusion about the PS1 leathers, some colors comes with a PS tag saying "leather claf" (Maize color) while luisaviaroma.com say lambskin. It could be specific to the color though, the midnight for example stays the same over time and in rain.

Hope you gets some feedback from Birch owners too.


----------



## debi.n

kathyno said:


> Hi again!! I posted a couple of pages ago about the Proenza that was shipped to me from Barneys which was chipped and missing the tag.. thank you so much for your responses you made me feel a lot better! Well, I ended up driving all the way to LA to exchange it and they only had two left for me to choose from. The thing I didn't like is (and maybe I'm just being picky here) that the two that were left had really shiny leather and I ended up with one of these. The one I returned was bought 2 mins later by a girl there that said she didn't care about the chipping or missing tag, she just liked it cause it wasnt as shiny and the leather was softer/smooshy(that made me feel terrible! Like I had just returned a really good one). Anyways, my question is: do the newer PS1's (in black) have a much shinier and stiffer leather? Or did I just get unlucky and maybe I need to go back when they get more in and pick a different one? Sorry, I know I'm being really picky I just want it to be perfect since it's my first designer bag!!!
> thank you for your advice!


 
I can't believe someone would buy the bag without the tag and already chipped! I think she is the strange one and not you! I don't have my PS1 yet, but I would assume the shininess would calm down over time so I wouldn't worry about it. Personally I would also prefer one that was stiffer and less slouchy.

I think Barney's got lucky with you, if I were you I wouldn't have given them my business after the way they treated you! 

But forget about all that now, you've got an amazing bag that you love. Try not to stress about keeping it pristine, because it just isn't possible, and just enjoy it.


----------



## appleproject

ckfox said:


> I'm currently trying my best to get used to the idea of using it handheld/as a shoulder bag because at the end of the day it is one gorgeous gorgeous bag..  and I do agree with *appleproject* that it looks fantastic handheld.. he l
> 
> But I've not yet given up on the idea of one day wearing it crossbody comfortably.. One possible 'solution' that has been brewing on my mind since PS jewellery were released (like so http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/shop-online/jewelry/bracelet/?style=WPS11-920-RP-60&color=771) is to pop into a hardware store to grab myself a climber's hook (or two!) and that would solve the whole issue of a lengthier strap.. But ah... doing so does sound like a purist's nightmare, no?



 Maybe the leather will stretch?  The hardware is quite a good idea actually, not a bad work around.



pixiejenna said:


> I know I'm  still half contemplating getting one and making the strap longer with some sort of hardware from HomeDepot that I can match the hardware of the bag. I've seen girls do it in the Bal forum because they want to wear their city's crossbody(which can't be done unless your short and really petite). Something to this effect obviously you can pick different finishes and lengths in store not much is available online but it's not a big ticket item lol. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 JMO.





ARDENKA said:


> I am petite and wear the ps1 crossbody style, but it does get uncomfortable with my current "mild" winter jacket. After looking at your idea from home depot, i did some searching online and found this alternative: http://www.usalanyards.com/metal-wire-loop-spring-hooks-hm-6311-20.aspx
> They have it in the same antique brass as the PS1 hardware, which wouldn't look too bad (hopefully) and adds a bit of length to the strap. I think i will stop by Michael's Art & Craft Store to see if they have something similar. For a few bucks, it doesn't hurt to try?



I do agree that it would nice they offered the option for those who wanted the extras although I imagine it might be hard to sustain supply if there is a big demand for them.

Those are really close Ardenka - good find.  



oscarlilytc said:


> I don't think PS ever actively offered special order for extra straps, but just did a few on a case by case basis.   I am going to go against the general view here and support the designers who obviously have a certain look that they wished to achieve with a particular strap length.
> 
> On the PS online store, it always refers to the PS1 bags having a shoulder-strap (not cross body), so I imagine that when they were first designing the bag, that is the vision they had!!   It is only when retailers like net-a-porter start photographing it with their own styling, that you saw it worn cross-body.
> 
> But........ if you really want a longer strap, just do an ebay search.  There are heaps of sellers on there that make just straps, in any length, any colour and any type hardware!!  Just buy one of them!



I didn't know they weren't intended as cross body Oscarlily.  TBH I'm perfectly happy with the handheld and shoulder options but you're right, it should be possible to buy a longer strap if you really need one.  I suspect the leather strap will also stretch a little over time making it longer.



kathyno said:


> Hi again!! I posted a couple of pages ago about the Proenza that was shipped to me from Barneys which was chipped and missing the tag.. thank you so much for your responses you made me feel a lot better!  Well, I ended up driving all the way to LA to exchange it and they only had two left for me to choose from. The thing I didn't like is (and maybe I'm just being picky here) that the two that were left had really shiny leather and I ended up with one of these.  The one I returned was bought 2 mins later by a girl there that said she didn't care about the chipping or missing tag, she just liked it cause it wasnt as shiny and the leather was softer/smooshy(that made me feel terrible! Like I had just returned a really good one).  Anyways, my question is: do the newer PS1's  (in black) have a much shinier and stiffer leather?   Or did I just get unlucky and maybe I need to go back when they get more in and pick a different one?  Sorry, I know I'm being really picky I just want it to be perfect since it's my first designer bag!!!
> thank you for your advice!



Kathy, I'm absolutely shocked that Barneys sold it again in that state and that someone was crazy enough to buy it like that.  For the price of these bags, you should definitely be offered bags in pristine condition.  Personally I like the shinier and stiff leather so your bag sounds lovely to me



debi.n said:


> I can't believe someone would buy the bag without the tag and already chipped! I think she is the strange one and not you! I don't have my PS1 yet, but I would assume the shininess would calm down over time so I wouldn't worry about it. Personally I would also prefer one that was stiffer and less slouchy.
> 
> I think Barney's got lucky with you, if I were you I wouldn't have given them my business after the way they treated you!
> 
> But forget about all that now, you've got an amazing bag that you love. Try not to stress about keeping it pristine, because it just isn't possible, and just enjoy it.



ITA.


----------



## debi.n

oscarlilytc said:


> I don't think PS ever actively offered special order for extra straps, but just did a few on a case by case basis. I am going to go against the general view here and support the designers who obviously have a certain look that they wished to achieve with a particular strap length.
> 
> On the PS online store, it always refers to the PS1 bags having a shoulder-strap (not cross body), so I imagine that when they were first designing the bag, that is the vision they had!! It is only when retailers like net-a-porter start photographing it with their own styling, that you saw it worn cross-body.
> 
> I understand that it is an expensive bag and everyone has different likes and needs in a bag, but there are thousands of other cross-body bags out there to choose from.
> 
> I understand how it is. My business involves importing footwear and it doesn't matter how many colours we offer, someone always asks for something we don't have! If we put silver details, everyone wants gold, if we put a style out with heels, someone always wants it in a pair of flats!! You just can't please everyone, all the time!
> 
> There have been lots of times I have loved the look of a bag, but have not bought it because some of the details weren't right for my particular needs. I have just moved on and bought something else.
> 
> But........ if you really want a longer strap, just do an ebay search. There are heaps of sellers on there that make just straps, in any length, any colour and any type hardware!! Just buy one of them!


 
I tend to agree with you. It's called a shoulder bag/shoulder strap, not crossbody. It seems like if you are one of the ones who wants to carry it crossbody and can, then that's great but it maybe shouldn't be expected.

Before I had seen a medium in person and heard that I might not be able to wear it crossbody I had to consider whether this was the right bag for me. I decided that I loved it so much that I would be happy to wear it as a shoulder bag instead. Turns out I can wear it crossbody (I'm 5'2"). I agree it sits a bit higher than my other crossbodys, but I have realised I actually quite like that and I like the way it sits flat against me with my arm resting on it and doesn't bounce around every time I take a step like it would if it was lower. I also like it worn behind me at the small of my back. But if this isn't possible on you and you don't like how it sits and definitely want it as a crossbody then maybe it's not the bag for you, unless you're willing to try some of the hooks and things to try to lengthen it.

That said, I'm not sure why PS are refusing to sell the straps anymore, at $150 a pop it must have been a good money earner!!!


----------



## DisCo

Elliespurse said:


> *DisCo*, there are still confusion about the PS1 leathers, some colors comes with a PS tag saying "leather claf" (Maize color) while luisaviaroma.com say lambskin. It could be specific to the color though, the midnight for example stays the same over time and in rain.
> 
> Hope you gets some feedback from Birch owners too.



Thanks for the info Elliespurse! Yes I did get the info about the PS1 being 100% lambskin on LVR which is making me a bit hesitant in getting one now. I have a bag made iut of lambskin and don't mind the delicate nature of the leather but not on "workhorse-type" bags such as the PS1. I'm also thinking if I should wait til the darker fall colours come out or get smoke or any colour that wouldn't be such a pain with colour transfer.  

Did the military green colour ever come out on the medium size? That would be the perfect PS1 for me actually.


----------



## appleproject

Debi, any news on your PS1?


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Debi, any news on your PS1?


 
Hi
I sent the faulty one back on Friday, it should be arriving today according to the tracking. I can't order my new one until I get the refund on my card, the waiting is killing me!!!

What about you, what have you decided?


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Hi
> I sent the faulty one back on Friday, it should be arriving today according to the tracking. I can't order my new one until I get the refund on my card, the waiting is killing me!!!
> 
> What about you, what have you decided?



Thats such a pain and you were so excited  Yes I want a black medium PS1 and I think I will buy it either from Harvey Nics or Net a Porter so that I have comeback if there are any problems.  I have a self imposed budget date so I have to wait for a few weeks but after that...


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Thats such a pain and you were so excited Yes I want a black medium PS1 and I think I will buy it either from Harvey Nics or Net a Porter so that I have comeback if there are any problems. I have a self imposed budget date so I have to wait for a few weeks but after that...


 
I think that's a wise move. I think it's worth the extra £100 for the peace of mind of buying it somewhere here.

Now the excitement is nervousness, what if it sells out before I can get it?! What if there's something wrong with the new one? AHHH!! I should actually be able to order the new one later on if another refund comes through.


----------



## HeathJo

Aloha Rag, a great retailer, has a ton of new PS1 bags, and they have the MEDIUM in BLACK!!! HURRY!!!

http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/de...PROENZA+SCHOULER&dept_id=5954&WT.svl=deptnav2


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> I think that's a wise move. I think it's worth the extra £100 for the peace of mind of buying it somewhere here.
> 
> Now the excitement is nervousness, what if it sells out before I can get it?! What if there's something wrong with the new one? AHHH!! I should actually be able to order the new one later on if another refund comes through.



Yes better to be safe than sorry.  Are you going to order the new one through Luisaviaroma or are you going the Net a Porter route this time?  I hate waiting for things


----------



## cali_to_ny

Hi ladies, I am waiting on a Large PS1 Birch from ******! Will report back on the leather and w/pics when she arrives in a few days.


----------



## HeathJo

Aloha Rag selection


----------



## kathyno

Hi again! thank you for all of your comments regarding my Barney's experience. You've made me feel much better about my bag!   I was trying to look for pictures of black PS's here on the forum and I know there are many, I just can't find them thru the search. Does anyone have a black PS1 that I can see pictures of? Especially modeling pics!   Also, does anyone know of a leather product that I could use to protect it and maybe make it a tad less shiny??  :shame:


----------



## Elliespurse

*kathyno*, there are some celeb pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-post-your-pics-ps1-here-reference-only-633763-3.html#post17149533


----------



## DisCo

cali_to_ny said:


> Hi ladies, I am waiting on a Large PS1 Birch from ******! Will report back on the leather and w/pics when she arrives in a few days.



Can't wait to get feedback on you regarding Birch cali! This is the colour I'm thinking of getting..well for now at least


----------



## cali_to_ny

DisCo said:


> Can't wait to get feedback on you regarding Birch cali! This is the colour I'm thinking of getting..well for now at least


Supposed to arrive tomorrow - I can't wait!!


----------



## DisCo

^Yay Cali!! 



bag'hem all said:


>








I noticed that the PS1 can also be carried with the strap tied in a knot....good way to keep the straps short enough to not touch denim.  Won't this ruin the strap?


----------



## Elliespurse

DisCo said:


> ^Yay Cali!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the PS1 can also be carried with the strap tied in a knot....good way to keep the straps short enough to not touch denim.  Won't this ruin the strap?



I usually have a knot on the strap, it's a great option to carry in different ways. All PS1:s at ProenzaSchouler.com has knots too.


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Yes better to be safe than sorry.  Are you going to order the new one through Luisaviaroma or are you going the Net a Porter route this time?  I hate waiting for things



I've just ordered it from Harvey Nichols!   So hopefully this one will be in good condition and I can just keep it.  I was told they have a few anyways so if I'm not happy with the one I get I can try exchanging it.....  It'll arrive tomorrow.

I know, once I've finally decided on something after that I find it impossible to wait!


----------



## HeathJo

debi.n said:


> I've just ordered it from Harvey Nichols!  So hopefully this one will be in good condition and I can just keep it. I was told they have a few anyways so if I'm not happy with the one I get I can try exchanging it..... It'll arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I know, once I've finally decided on something after that I find it impossible to wait!


 
Debi.n--YAY! You have been so generous with your advice, I can't think of anyone I would rather see post that they have their bag on the way. I am so thrilled for you. Remind me, what color?


----------



## debi.n

HeathJo said:


> Debi.n--YAY! You have been so generous with your advice, I can't think of anyone I would rather see post that they have their bag on the way. I am so thrilled for you. Remind me, what color?


 
Thanks that's so sweet! It's the midnight. Not the most adventurous one, but I think the best one for me! I can't wait to start using it. Are you getting the medium black?


----------



## Micole

Debi, are you getting the leather or suede? I have wanted that bag for a year, and although I know I will get it at some point, I opted for the new Keep All in Midnight. It appears to have everything I fell in love with about the messenger, but in a shape I have always adored. I called Barneys, ordered what just may have been the last one, and my parents are bringing it home for me Thursday from the States (I'm in Canada). I can't articulate how excited I am. I keep posting about it!! I should stop that! Will you post pictures of your new bag when it arrives??


----------



## debi.n

Micole said:


> Debi, are you getting the leather or suede? I have wanted that bag for a year, and although I know I will get it at some point, I opted for the new Keep All in Midnight. It appears to have everything I fell in love with about the messenger, but in a shape I have always adored. I called Barneys, ordered what just may have been the last one, and my parents are bringing it home for me Thursday from the States (I'm in Canada). I can't articulate how excited I am. I keep posting about it!! I should stop that! Will you post pictures of your new bag when it arrives??


 
Hi Micole. I'm getting the leather. I would have probably got the suede if it was available over here, but it isn't, so rather than wait until the summer when the new crop comes out I will just go for the leather. I will definitely post pics!

I have played around with the midnight keep all and think it's a great bag. I considered it for a second but I think it sticks out a bit too much for me when it's on my shoulder, I think it's too big for me. But is it lovely, and the midnight is a gorgeous colour, it looks much better in person. It's really a grey blue shade and will go with everything, even black. Thinking about it, I think it is actually nicer than the navy suede because it has the grey tone in it rather than just being navy and the colour is a bit lighter. So I think it might be a better choice than the suede.

I'm excited for us!!


----------



## appleproject

That's awesome Debi and Micole! Very exciting . I cant wait to see your pics.  Now I just need to be patient...


----------



## tadpolenyc

i am desperately searching for the medium ps1 in saddle. it sold out on the official site and on nap.  if anyone could help me locate it whether online or in store, i'd be so greatful. tia!


----------



## DisCo

tadpolenyc said:


> i am desperately searching for the medium ps1 in saddle. it sold out on the official site and on nap.  if anyone could help me locate it whether online or in store, i'd be so greatful. tia!



Hi tadpolenyc! They're still selling the Medium Saddle on LVR http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=53I they don't have a picture of the bag though.


----------



## tadpolenyc

DisCo said:


> Hi tadpolenyc! They're still selling the Medium Saddle on LVR http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=53I they don't have a picture of the bag though.



ahhh! you are awesome! thank you!


----------



## novella

tadpolenyc said:


> i am desperately searching for the medium ps1 in saddle. it sold out on the official site and on nap.  if anyone could help me locate it whether online or in store, i'd be so greatful. tia!



****** also also the medium in Saddle for $1,395: 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenz...9.html?zenid=957c82f28a759c7bed79b92b0353f25d

HTH!


----------



## Esmerelda

My medium saddle PS1 arrived last Friday and I sent it back yesterday.  I know the colour of leather can vary, but for me the saddle was just a bit on the orange side, and the leather had a bit too much shine.  

The main problem though was the where the clasp is positioned.  It seemed to be too far down the bag, and caused the bag to wrinkle and go out of shape.  This might be an intentional 'look' but it's unfortunately not for me  

http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps11.jpg
http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps12.JPG

When the flap is closed this is how far out line the clasp is:-

http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps13.JPG

I really had to pull on the flap to close it.  Loved the style though and the size was perfect.  Oh well, the search for *the* bag continues...


----------



## babycakess

tadpolenyc said:


> i am desperately searching for the medium ps1 in saddle. it sold out on the official site and on nap.  if anyone could help me locate it whether online or in store, i'd be so greatful. tia!



Hi !!

Erica from HG bags just sent out an email about new arrivals and just posted a med saddle online !
hurry up and grab it !! =D

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html


----------



## babycakess

oops, sorry, didn't notice someone already posted that !


----------



## cali_to_ny

Here is my new Large Birch from Erica! 

Also a pic of the clasp screws and side by side with my Bal Velo...

Mod pics to come tomorrow!

(oh and the tag says Calfskin)


----------



## oscarlilytc

^^^Love that birch colour!!

And your velo is pretty gorgeous too!!  I haven't had a Bal for a while now, but there's something about that velo shape I find VERY attractive!


----------



## inem13

Hi guys.... anyone knows the price the large ps1 bag in europe  ? is it cheaper in us or europe ? i'm planning to get one but debating the price between us and europe ..

thx


----------



## Elliespurse

*inem13* - Hi, it depends on shipping and customs I think we posted some comparison and recommended euro prices here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-shopping-finds-and-intels-666193-3.html#post18298937


----------



## DisCo

cali_to_ny said:


> Here is my new Large Birch from Erica!



OMG your Birch PS1 is amazing!!  I really love that colour!! Can't wait for you modelling pics!


----------



## debi.n

Esmerelda said:


> My medium saddle PS1 arrived last Friday and I sent it back yesterday.  I know the colour of leather can vary, but for me the saddle was just a bit on the orange side, and the leather had a bit too much shine.
> 
> The main problem though was the where the clasp is positioned.  It seemed to be too far down the bag, and caused the bag to wrinkle and go out of shape.  This might be an intentional 'look' but it's unfortunately not for me
> 
> http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps11.jpg
> http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps12.JPG
> 
> When the flap is closed this is how far out line the clasp is:-
> 
> http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps13.JPG
> 
> I really had to pull on the flap to close it.  Loved the style though and the size was perfect.  Oh well, the search for *the* bag continues...



Oh no I'm so sorry!  I know how you feel, looking forward to something for so long and then to be let down  

Looking at your pictures though, I'm not sure I can see what you mean?  It seems to look ok to me.  Where does it pull?  The one I was sent was worse, I will attach a couple pics.  I do see though that it is on the orange side.  Was it not possible to exchange it and see what the replacement was like?

With mine it was pulling really badly on the clasp.  I know over time this can happen with the bags, but I didn't want it to look like this from new.  Also there was the slight problem of the grommet being missing.... haha.

So what are you going to do?  Give up on a PS1 or try to find a better one?


----------



## debi.n

cali_to_ny said:


> Here is my new Large Birch from Erica!
> 
> Also a pic of the clasp screws and side by side with my Bal Velo...
> 
> Mod pics to come tomorrow!
> 
> (oh and the tag says Calfskin)



This is fantastic!  It looks in perfect condition!  Congrats!


----------



## debi.n

Well my second bag came, and it has to go back too   The shape and everything is good, but it is pretty badly scratched up on most of the front of the flap.  I tried rubbing them out but it's not really working.  I know I will scratch it myself over time, but to have it start out with loads of scratches already is not great.  So I'm exchanging it... third time lucky?


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n* - Oh no  trying a bag in store would be the best option, but I've been lucky with my PS1:s I think..


----------



## Micole

I'm so sorry Debi! You must be so disappointed and aggravated! What on earth are people doing to these bags in store before sending them out? When I ordered my keep all, I spoke with an amazing saleswoman who, after going to find the bag, called me to tell me there were 3 left, but only one in absolutely perfect condition. Apparently, the other two were scuffed and scratched as well. I'm very glad not to be able to have ordered on-line. I guess you never know what you're getting when you do. So what's your plan Debi?


----------



## debi.n

Elliespurse said:


> *debi.n* - Oh no  trying a bag in store would be the best option, but I've been lucky with my PS1:s I think..


 
Thanks, yeah I wish I could have a look at them before I bought one and be able to pick one out myself, but unfortunately the midnight is only available online


----------



## debi.n

Micole said:


> I'm so sorry Debi! You must be so disappointed and aggravated! What on earth are people doing to these bags in store before sending them out? When I ordered my keep all, I spoke with an amazing saleswoman who, after going to find the bag, called me to tell me there were 3 left, but only one in absolutely perfect condition. Apparently, the other two were scuffed and scratched as well. I'm very glad not to be able to have ordered on-line. I guess you never know what you're getting when you do. So what's your plan Debi?


 
Thanks. That sounds good, sounds like you are getting a good one. I know, I don't know what they are doing to them.... I'm also surprised shops would send them out like that, but maybe most people would think it's ok and I am just being picky? I don't know.

I think I will exchange it one last time? If the next one isn't any good I will probably give up and wait until I can see one in person before I buy it. Of course that would probably mean waiting months


----------



## Elliespurse

debi.n said:


> Thanks, yeah I wish I could have a look at them before I bought one and be able to pick one out myself, but unfortunately the midnight is only available online



I feel really sorry you didn't get a pristine one this time, it is a little between seasons right now too I think, MrsH has the Midnight for preorder for June (400 more than Net-a-Porter)..


----------



## debi.n

Elliespurse said:


> I feel really sorry you didn't get a pristine one this time, it is a little between seasons right now too I think, MrsH has the Midnight for preorder for June (400 more than Net-a-Porter)..


 
Thanks. I guess that is why the ones I'm getting aren't in great condition, they have probably been sitting out for a couple of months in the shops.

I have seen MrsH, thanks for that, but I couldn't afford another 400eu on top.... not sure why they charge so much more than everyone else? The idea of waiting until June is so depressing! Harvey Nichols seems to have four more bags in stock online, so surely one of them is going to be ok?!?!


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n*, I'm really crossing my fingers for you, could you call HN and ask them to send a good one?


----------



## debi.n

I've had this response from them -

_If you let me know your new order number I will personally make sure the bag you received is in perfect condition.

You will not need to contact the store yourself, I am happy to do all this for you so dont worry at all._

So fingers crossed for sure!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n*  This sounds very good!


----------



## appleproject

Thats really disappointing Debim I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope that its a case of third time lucky!

I've had a very sacriligious thought, if you really loved your PS1, but were very troubled by the pulling of the leather over time, I suppose you could attach magnetic fasteners to the underside of the leather straps to provide a little more support to the clasp?


----------



## appleproject

Esmerelda said:


> My medium saddle PS1 arrived last Friday and I sent it back yesterday. I know the colour of leather can vary, but for me the saddle was just a bit on the orange side, and the leather had a bit too much shine.
> 
> The main problem though was the where the clasp is positioned. It seemed to be too far down the bag, and caused the bag to wrinkle and go out of shape. This might be an intentional 'look' but it's unfortunately not for me
> 
> http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps11.jpg
> http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps12.JPG
> 
> When the flap is closed this is how far out line the clasp is:-
> 
> http://galaxy4.net/zelda/ps13.JPG
> 
> I really had to pull on the flap to close it. Loved the style though and the size was perfect. Oh well, the search for *the* bag continues...


 
Thats disappointing are you thinking of the Keepall?


cali_to_ny said:


> Here is my new Large Birch from Erica!
> 
> Also a pic of the clasp screws and side by side with my Bal Velo...
> 
> Mod pics to come tomorrow!
> 
> (oh and the tag says Calfskin)


 
Gorgeous and in lovely pristine condition.


----------



## Micole

Debi, that letter sounds super promising! They couldn't possibly get it wrong again, could they?? I have a good feeling about this one!!


----------



## HeathJo

debi.n., and everyone who has been disppointed: You all deserve to have the perfect bag, one you love every time you use it and look at it. Good for you for not settling for less!

IDK if this is true or not, but my DH looked at mine and said it is similar to baseball glove leather, which will definitely scratch. Maybe suede is a better way to go for some of you guys???


----------



## iluvmybags

tadpolenyc said:


> i am desperately searching for the medium ps1 in saddle. it sold out on the official site and on nap.  if anyone could help me locate it whether online or in store, i'd be so greatful. tia!





novella said:


> ****** also also the medium in Saddle for $1,395:
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenz...9.html?zenid=957c82f28a759c7bed79b92b0353f25d
> 
> HTH!




Tad -- did you get the one from Erica?  I see that the Saddle is no longer available!


----------



## Esmerelda

debi.n said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry!  I know how you feel, looking forward to something for so long and then to be let down
> 
> Looking at your pictures though, I'm not sure I can see what you mean?  It seems to look ok to me.  Where does it pull?  The one I was sent was worse, I will attach a couple pics.  I do see though that it is on the orange side.  Was it not possible to exchange it and see what the replacement was like?
> 
> With mine it was pulling really badly on the clasp.  I know over time this can happen with the bags, but I didn't want it to look like this from new.  Also there was the slight problem of the grommet being missing.... haha.
> 
> So what are you going to do?  Give up on a PS1 or try to find a better one?



I couldn't seem to capture the problem very well with the piccies, it's the same problem as yours but perhaps not as bad.  I haven't asked for an exchange because I do think I'd like a bag that holds its shape more.  Sorry you've had probems too, I really hope your replacement bag is ok  

*Appleproject - "Thats disappointing are you thinking of the Keepall?"*

I haven't really considered that.  I'd ideally like to go and have a look at the bag but as far as I know there are no stockists in Australia


----------



## debi.n

HeathJo said:


> debi.n., and everyone who has been disppointed: You all deserve to have the perfect bag, one you love every time you use it and look at it. Good for you for not settling for less!
> 
> IDK if this is true or not, but my DH looked at mine and said it is similar to baseball glove leather, which will definitely scratch. Maybe suede is a better way to go for some of you guys???



I know what you mean, I did think about this.  I know it's the type of leather that will scratch, my issue is just that I want to be the one to scratch it over time, and not have it start out from new with the front covered in scratches.  If the scratches were on the back it would have been fine, but there were loads all on the front flap and you could even see the square outline of where the back of the clasp is as though something had been rubbing on it.  Sort of like if you put some wax paper on something and rub with a crayon, you see the outline.

When I went to return it last night they were making out like I was being too picky, saying they were all like that and that's how they came.  I said fair enough, but I had also seen a lot of new ones that didn't have any scratches, and though I know this type of leather scratches, I want to be the one to scratch it!!  If the replacement has a few scratches and the shape is good I'll keep it, it just depends where the scratches are and how many there are.

I saw a Kelly green one last night that looked terrible, like it had been used for 2 years, it was COVERED in really bad, thick scratches.  It did make me think, will mine look like that??

If I could have combined the two bags I have received so far that would be good, the LVR had no scratches but the shape was bad, and the HN one the shape was good but the scratches were bad.  The shape is what worries me more to be honest.

So we'll see what happens.

Also if anyone is interested, they had a couple of new bags in Harvey Nichols last night.  They had a birch keep all, which was nice but the birch is more peachy coloured than I thought it would be.  They also had a linen and black keep all, saddle keep all, large black, medium Kelly green, medium rust suede, midnight keep all, large smoke.. I think that's it.  Oh and a new medium midnight with scratches on the front!!

*appleproject*, I didn't see the medium black....


----------



## debi.n

Esmerelda said:


> I couldn't seem to capture the problem very well with the piccies, it's the same problem as yours but perhaps not as bad.  I haven't asked for an exchange because I do think I'd like a bag that holds its shape more.  Sorry you've had probems too, I really hope your replacement bag is ok
> 
> *Appleproject - "Thats disappointing are you thinking of the Keepall?"*
> 
> I haven't really considered that.  I'd ideally like to go and have a look at the bag but as far as I know there are no stockists in Australia



That sucks, I'm sorry   I thought that the mediums did keep their shape fairly well, I thought it was the large that can get a bit more slouchy.


----------



## debi.n

Micole said:


> Debi, that letter sounds super promising! They couldn't possibly get it wrong again, could they?? I have a good feeling about this one!!



Thanks, I hope you're right!!


----------



## DisCo

Hi again guys! I'm now considering a green PS1 instead of the Birch and I'd like to get your input on which green is the best.  I really adore Khaki but sadly missed out on it but now I want a green colour similar to it. What do you think of Feldspar? Seems very similar but lighter?  How about Kelly Green? Too bright? I'm not considering military green as I have a bag that looks very close to it so it would be down to these 2 greens. Also is green a wise colour choice for your one and only PS1?


----------



## debi.n

DisCo said:


> Hi again guys! I'm now considering a green PS1 instead of the Birch and I'd like to get your input on which green is the best. I really adore Khaki but sadly missed out on it but now I want a green colour similar to it. What do you think of Feldspar? Seems very similar but lighter? How about Kelly Green? Too bright? I'm not considering military green as I have a bag that looks very close to it so it would be down to these 2 greens. Also is green a wise colour choice for your one and only PS1?


 
Personally I like Kelly green a lot, if it suits your wardrobe, why not? I wear a lot of brown so I'm not sure about bright green and brown (too tree like), but if I wore more black I think it would be great. There are some pics of Feldspar from not long ago, have a look at those. Feldspar would probably be better if you wore more browns. I think green is a good neutral that would go with a lot, which shade would depend on your wardrobe. I don't see why that couldn't be your only PS1.


----------



## Micole

I agree! I think especially if it will be your one and only PS1, go with a color that is more special, especially for you. From what you wrote, it sounds like you've been after that color for a while, and would probably second guess a more neutral color choice if you made it.


----------



## prettypink120

****** said:


> Here is some more eye candy from the new Fall 2011 collection!


I see a lilac color, is that for fall or is that for spring/summer 2011.  I think its so pretty.


----------



## iluvmybags

DisCo said:


> Hi again guys! I'm now considering a green PS1 instead of the Birch and I'd like to get your input on which green is the best.  I really adore Khaki but sadly missed out on it but now I want a green colour similar to it. What do you think of Feldspar? Seems very similar but lighter?  How about Kelly Green? Too bright? I'm not considering military green as I have a bag that looks very close to it so it would be down to these 2 greens. Also is green a wise colour choice for your one and only PS1?


I think Military is probably the closest color to Khaki (so close, the SA told me my bag WAS Military but it was actually Khaki).  I think the difference is that Military has more brown undertones, while Khaki is more of a true green (more like an Olive Green).  If you really like Khaki, I think you should try the military (even tho you said you have a bag close to it)

Feldspar is more of a Meadow Green color - almost pastel-like.  I think it's much lighter than Khaki.  I also think because it's lighter, it may wear heavier (i.e., scratches and scuffs may be more apparent, as would any color changes) -- the color change of my Khaki has been so subtle, it's barely noticeable unless you're REALLY looking at the exposed areas versus the hidden areas.

Altho I do love the Feldspar color -- if Military isn't an option, I would choose that one over Kelly Green


----------



## appleproject

Esmerelda said:


> *Appleproject - "Thats disappointing are you thinking of the Keepall?"*
> 
> I haven't really considered that.  I'd ideally like to go and have a look at the bag but as far as I know there are no stockists in Australia



That's frustrating 



debi.n said:


> When I went to return it last night they were making out like I was being too picky, saying they were all like that and that's how they came.  I said fair enough, but I had also seen a lot of new ones that didn't have any scratches, and though I know this type of leather scratches, I want to be the one to scratch it!!  If the replacement has a few scratches and the shape is good I'll keep it, it just depends where the scratches are and how many there are.
> 
> *appleproject*, I didn't see the medium black....



I don't think you're being picky.  Any bag will scratch but you're more than entitled to get it in pristine condition.  I'll have to keep an eye for the black, and see when they get new stock in.


----------



## lavie

Esmerelda said:


> I haven't really considered that.  I'd ideally like to go and have a look at the bag but as far as I know there are no stockists in Australia



Esmerelda - where in Australia are you?
I know of 2 stockists in Aus - Jean Brown in Brisbane and Cult Status in Perth. They both have websites which you can check out as well.
Be warned that the retail prices are pretty shocking compared to what you can get purchasing from US/EU online stores.


----------



## DisCo

debi.n said:


> Personally I like Kelly green a lot, if it suits your wardrobe, why not? I wear a lot of brown so I'm not sure about bright green and brown (too tree like), but if I wore more black I think it would be great. There are some pics of Feldspar from not long ago, have a look at those. Feldspar would probably be better if you wore more browns. I think green is a good neutral that would go with a lot, which shade would depend on your wardrobe. I don't see why that couldn't be your only PS1.



LOL I know what you mean about the outfit appearing tree like with brown clothes and a Kelly green bag.  I do wear a lot of those colours so it may look off with those 2 together I agree.  I do like Kelly green with a black and white ensemble though but hardly wear that combo.  Thank you for your input debi.n!



Micole said:


> I agree! I think especially if it will be your one and only PS1, go with a color that is more special, especially for you. From what you wrote, it sounds like you've been after that color for a while, and would probably second guess a more neutral color choice if you made it.



Yes I've been searching for the perfect green bag and I just realised -- why not make the PS1 THE green bag I've been searching for? since I love the style anyway? And I think I already have enough neutral colours (black, brown, grey) in my collection to afford to get a fun colour for a change!


----------



## DisCo

iluvmybags said:


> I think Military is probably the closest color to Khaki (so close, the SA told me my bag WAS Military but it was actually Khaki).  I think the difference is that Military has more brown undertones, while Khaki is more of a true green (more like an Olive Green).  If you really like Khaki, I think you should try the military (even tho you said you have a bag close to it)
> 
> Feldspar is more of a Meadow Green color - almost pastel-like.  I think it's much lighter than Khaki.  I also think because it's lighter, it may wear heavier (i.e., scratches and scuffs may be more apparent, as would any color changes) -- the color change of my Khaki has been so subtle, it's barely noticeable unless you're REALLY looking at the exposed areas versus the hidden areas.
> 
> Altho I do love the Feldspar color -- if Military isn't an option, I would choose that one over Kelly Green



Hi iluvmybags!! It was actually the photos of your Khaki that made me fall in love with this colour!! It's such a beautiful neutral green, goes with almost any outfit and I like that it doesn't look too green at times...I think it has grey undertones?  I love it! I think they should've named this Military instead of the actual one which in turn should've been named Khaki because of the brown undertones.  As for the military colour, I do love it too but having that would mean my other bag gathering dust in the closet LOL.  I wish I could see Feldspar in person but no stocks in our area...sigh.  The photos of this colour posted in the thread are too dark to have an idea of how it looks IRL although the owner mentioned it being a lot darker than the product shots seen online.  I do hope it IS darker though!  Also, is colour change inevitable?  Fading too?  This was what turned me off from Bal so I'm hoping PS wouldn' be the same.


----------



## Love Of My Life

green is very wearable....works really all year long...


----------



## tadpolenyc

novella said:


> ****** also also the medium in Saddle for $1,395:
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenz...9.html?zenid=957c82f28a759c7bed79b92b0353f25d
> 
> HTH!


 


babycakess said:


> Hi !!
> 
> Erica from HG bags just sent out an email about new arrivals and just posted a med saddle online !
> hurry up and grab it !! =D
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html


 


iluvmybags said:


> Tad -- did you get the one from Erica? I see that the Saddle is no longer available!


 
thank you so much for posting the link, babycakes and novella, but i missed it. darn.

jj, i ended up ordering it from lvr, so all's good.


----------



## ARDENKA

ive been wearing my med midnight and the leather is so super soft. i just keep touching it!  and the smell is divine. even though the bag was about 2.5 ft from me at work, i could still smell the new leather scent. 

oh, i hope everyone finds their perfect ps1, because this bag is so dreamy. 

Side note: When i bought my bag there were a few scratches on it. Sales rep said they come in that way. but you should see it now. You can't help but scratch it while handling the bag!)


----------



## debi.n

ARDENKA said:


> ive been wearing my med midnight and the leather is so super soft. i just keep touching it! and the smell is divine. even though the bag was about 2.5 ft from me at work, i could still smell the new leather scent.
> 
> oh, i hope everyone finds their perfect ps1, because this bag is so dreamy.
> 
> Side note: When i bought my bag there were a few scratches on it. Sales rep said they come in that way. but you should see it now. You can't help but scratch it while handling the bag!)


 
any chance of a pic of how your bag looks now?


----------



## dyyong

MOD; I don't know where to post this authenticate as we don't have PS sub-forum, please move to proper thread if this is in the wrong thread. TIA!!

Hello ladies, I have been drooling on this bag for looooooong time, I think I might ready to pull the pluge, found on on evilbay, from all the information/details I search and gathered on PF, pretty sure it's authentic, just need little reassurance, KWIM? 

Item# 190509637275
Seller ID# shopinforbes
Item# PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather MIDNIGHT BLUE NWT
Item link# http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...37275&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## DisCo

dyyong said:


> MOD; I don't know where to post this authenticate as we don't have PS sub-forum, please move to proper thread if this is in the wrong thread. TIA!!
> 
> Hello ladies, I have been drooling on this bag for looooooong time, I think I might ready to pull the pluge, found on on evilbay, from all the information/details I search and gathered on PF, pretty sure it's authentic, just need little reassurance, KWIM?
> 
> Item# 190509637275
> Seller ID# shopinforbes
> Item# PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather MIDNIGHT BLUE NWT
> Item link# http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...37275&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



I love the colour but is it normal for a brand new bag to have this many scratches?


----------



## dyyong

DisCo said:


> I love the colour but is it normal for a brand new bag to have this many scratches?


 
could it be possible because of the leather?


----------



## Elliespurse

dyyong said:


> MOD; I don't know where to post this authenticate as we don't have PS sub-forum, please move to proper thread if this is in the wrong thread. TIA!!
> 
> Hello ladies, I have been drooling on this bag for looooooong time, I think I might ready to pull the pluge, found on on evilbay, from all the information/details I search and gathered on PF, pretty sure it's authentic, just need little reassurance, KWIM?
> 
> Item# 190509637275
> Seller ID# shopinforbes
> Item# PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather MIDNIGHT BLUE NWT
> Item link# http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...37275&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Hi, we have a PS auth thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157-46.html#post18381142


----------



## dyyong

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we have a PS auth thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-proenza-schouler-551157-46.html#post18381142


 

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micole

I got my large Keep All in Midnight!!!!!!! It is truly the most gorgeous bag I have ever come across. Pure perfection in every way. The color is stunning, made even more obvious by the minimal (and silver colored) hardware that really shows off the esthetic of the bag. The straps are a great length in that you really have multiple options in regards to how you wear it: Long enough for the shoulder (and sits comfortably there- no slipping!), perfect for the crook of the elbow, not too long that you can't carry by the hand. And although it's incredibly soft, it keeps its shape because of the way it's designed. Whether you have to literally "keep all" in the bag, or just a few select items, it seems to "respond" accordingly. Masterful design! It's my first Proenza bag and I could not be more thrilled!

In regards to scratches, the leather is such that yes, it will accumulate wear marks over time. But like a favorite pair of jeans, it will really become your own in that way. I received the bag in absolutely perfect condition. No scratches or scuff marks to speak of, so any future marks will be from my own personal use. It IS possible to get the perfect bag in the condition you hope for, and given that, no one should have to compromise for any less!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Micole* - Congrats on your Keep All  -It's a really beautiful PS1, especially in the Midnight color.


----------



## appleproject

Micole said:


> I got my large Keep All in Midnight!!!!!!! It is truly the most gorgeous bag I have ever come across. Pure perfection in every way. The color is stunning, made even more obvious by the minimal (and silver colored) hardware that really shows off the esthetic of the bag. The straps are a great length in that you really have multiple options in regards to how you wear it: Long enough for the shoulder (and sits comfortably there- no slipping!), perfect for the crook of the elbow, not too long that you can't carry by the hand. And although it's incredibly soft, it keeps its shape because of the way it's designed. Whether you have to literally "keep all" in the bag, or just a few select items, it seems to "respond" accordingly. Masterful design! It's my first Proenza bag and I could not be more thrilled!
> 
> In regards to scratches, the leather is such that yes, it will accumulate wear marks over time. But like a favorite pair of jeans, it will really become your own in that way. I received the bag in absolutely perfect condition. No scratches or scuff marks to speak of, so any future marks will be from my own personal use. It IS possible to get the perfect bag in the condition you hope for, and given that, no one should have to compromise for any less!



Congratulations, I'm looking forward to pics


----------



## debi.n

Micole said:


> I got my large Keep All in Midnight!!!!!!! It is truly the most gorgeous bag I have ever come across. Pure perfection in every way. The color is stunning, made even more obvious by the minimal (and silver colored) hardware that really shows off the esthetic of the bag. The straps are a great length in that you really have multiple options in regards to how you wear it: Long enough for the shoulder (and sits comfortably there- no slipping!), perfect for the crook of the elbow, not too long that you can't carry by the hand. And although it's incredibly soft, it keeps its shape because of the way it's designed. Whether you have to literally "keep all" in the bag, or just a few select items, it seems to "respond" accordingly. Masterful design! It's my first Proenza bag and I could not be more thrilled!
> 
> In regards to scratches, the leather is such that yes, it will accumulate wear marks over time. But like a favorite pair of jeans, it will really become your own in that way. I received the bag in absolutely perfect condition. No scratches or scuff marks to speak of, so any future marks will be from my own personal use. It IS possible to get the perfect bag in the condition you hope for, and given that, no one should have to compromise for any less!


 
Yay I'm so pleased for you!! Post pics!!


----------



## pixiejenna

DisCo said:


> I love the colour but is it normal for a brand new bag to have this many scratches?




I've seen some at Barneys that had a bunch of scratches on them, I just figured it's b/c lots of people play with the displays. Maybe they do scratch up easily I don't have one of my own yet. Could anyone else chime in on about how easily they show scratches? Dose anyone treat their PS1's before using them? If so could you post your experiences with it and what you used? I'm still iching for one but I'm waiting for the burgundy color in the next season.


----------



## k*d

As promised, Proenza Schouler replaced the medium smoke that they lost during repairs.  I just got it today and I am pretty disappointed.  The bag they lost was one of the older stock, so the piping at the edges of the leather had this gorgeous bluish tint to it that you can see in this Aloha Rag photo:






The newer stock has a different trim color.  They matched it back to the smoke so it looks dull and lifeless in comparison.  It just doesn't have the same great look, as you can see in this My Theresa photo.  (This is a the large, but the color is still smoke):





I will reach out to Kirna Zabete to see what they can do, but I am tired of this bag now.  The trim makes such a difference to me that the new one doesn't even look like the same color.


----------



## appleproject

Yes I can see the difference Kd and I'm sorry you're disappointed.  I have to say that the second one does look very nice just in a different way.


----------



## pixiejenna

What a bummer* K*D* the trim really dose make all the difference. It looks great in the AR pic and rather bland in the MT pic it also looks a few shades darker in the first pic and washed out in the second. It's awesome that they replaced the bag with a new one, it sucks that it's not the right shade of smoke. I wonder if the F/W smoke is the same or different maybe they could replace it with a F/W smoke if it has a different shade trim?


----------



## k*d

appleproject said:


> Yes I can see the difference Kd and I'm sorry you're disappointed.  I have to say that the second one does look very nice just in a different way.


Thanks appleproject.  I wrote to Kirna Zabete about it to see if PS can send a new bag with the older trim.  It just really makes the bag pop, IMO.  There's nothing wrong with the newer one and it looks like they did improve details.  The piece that was glued together but fell off on my old bag is held together with screws on this new model, and that little logo tag that hangs off the side of the bag is attached to the hardware securely and not just clipped on with the strap like it used to be.  The leather feels like it's been finished differently and it's possible it's more water and fade resistant now.

pixiejenna:  Thanks for the kind words.  I hope they have one of the older ones sitting around, but I might have to deal with the hardware issues again as a result.  I'm glad they addressed them in the newer bag, but I wish they left that gorgeous trim alone!


----------



## ARDENKA

debi.n said:


> any chance of a pic of how your bag looks now?


 
The midnight is very shiny so when i took the pics you cant really see the scratches unless you look super close. The scratches definitely give the bag character. (FYI: Bag is much darker in real life) Everytime i grab it by the handle, i scratch it! I still  it.


----------



## bumble1

k*d so sorry to hear about that. I've had frustrations with PS myself. The older trim is beautiful, for sure, but if you had never seen or had that bag and had only seen the one you now have, I bet you'd think it was gorgeous! Because it's still a jaw-dropping bag in a fabulous color, and now you won't have to worry about some of those other issues and hopefully will enjoy it more.


----------



## kathyno

Hi k*d! I agree with bumble1 above. I feel that both bags are gorgeous in their own way. I recently returned an "older model" black PS1 because the hardware was chipped and found myself regretting it, (see a few posts back) since the newer one I exchanged it for is really shinny and I've never really liked shiny leather. However, after looking closley I can see that PS has impoved it a bit by adding screws to the hardware, stiffer leather etc.. I also think they felt it was necessary to add this layer of shine to the bag to keep it from scratching and might make it last longer. Anyways, I am sure the newer models lack some of the nice details the older ones had but they make up for it possibly slightly better quality?


----------



## k*d

bumble1 said:


> k*d so sorry to hear about that. I've had frustrations with PS myself. The older trim is beautiful, for sure, but if you had never seen or had that bag and had only seen the one you now have, I bet you'd think it was gorgeous! Because it's still a jaw-dropping bag in a fabulous color, and now you won't have to worry about some of those other issues and hopefully will enjoy it more.





kathyno said:


> Hi k*d! I agree with bumble1 above. I feel that both bags are gorgeous in their own way. I recently returned an "older model" black PS1 because the hardware was chipped and found myself regretting it, (see a few posts back) since the newer one I exchanged it for is really shinny and I've never really liked shiny leather. However, after looking closley I can see that PS has impoved it a bit by adding screws to the hardware, stiffer leather etc.. I also think they felt it was necessary to add this layer of shine to the bag to keep it from scratching and might make it last longer. Anyways, I am sure the newer models lack some of the nice details the older ones had but they make up for it possibly slightly better quality?



Thanks for taking the time to reply.  You're both right about the newer bag having improvements over the older in terms of quality.  Unfortunately, I do love the old trim enough to take my chances.  We'll see if they even have any of the older ones.


----------



## DisCo

pixiejenna said:


> I've seen some at Barneys that had a bunch of scratches on them, I just figured it's b/c lots of people play with the displays. Maybe they do scratch up easily I don't have one of my own yet. Could anyone else chime in on about how easily they show scratches? Dose anyone treat their PS1's before using them? If so could you post your experiences with it and what you used? I'm still iching for one but I'm waiting for the burgundy color in the next season.





ARDENKA said:


> The midnight is very shiny so when i took the pics you cant really see the scratches unless you look super close. The scratches definitely give the bag character. (FYI: Bag is much darker in real life) Everytime i grab it by the handle, i scratch it! I still  it.
> ]



I've seen some sites that describe the PS1's leather as lambskin.  Maybe this is why they easily scratch? Lambskin's very delicate and I wonder why they would use this as material for a bag that seems utilitarian in nature.


----------



## kathyno

That's a good question DisCo. My ps1 is black and looks like regular cow leather... Are the other colors lambskin?


----------



## BagLover21

k*d - stay true to what it is you're looking for. although in the end, just know that both bags are lovely and you'll rock whatever you end up with.


----------



## Elly33

wonderful.


----------



## Micole

Debi.n, appleproject, I am eager to post pics for you of my keep all.. But I'm so new to this forum I'm not quite sure how! Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I took a few quick pics earlier today but am unsure what to do with them!!


----------



## DisCo

Micole said:


> Debi.n, appleproject, I am eager to post pics for you of my keep all.. But I'm so new to this forum I'm not quite sure how! Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I took a few quick pics earlier today but am unsure what to do with them!!



Hi Micole please refer to this thread, it's very helpful http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

You can also upload your photos in sites like Photobucket and just copy and paste the IMG code of each of your photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

Micole said:


> Debi.n, appleproject, I am eager to post pics for you of my keep all.. But I'm so new to this forum I'm not quite sure how! Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I took a few quick pics earlier today but am unsure what to do with them!!



I'd like to see your pics too! ..perhaps you could look at the guide here http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html not sure if it's easy to follow though.

Edit: *DisCo*


----------



## Micole

Elliespurse, DisCo: Thank you for your replies! I think I've figured it out, and I sure hope this works. Here is my beautiful bag.. I'm thrilled to share my excitement with those who truly appreciate it!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Micole* - Great pics, congrats again! -Makes me want a Keep All too


----------



## oscarlilytc

Micole said:


> Elliespurse, DisCo: Thank you for your replies! I think I've figured it out, and I sure hope this works. Here is my beautiful bag.. I'm thrilled to share my excitement with those who truly appreciate it!



It is such a gorgeous bag!!  I am dying for a keep all too and it will definitely be my next bag, but have been spending a bit too much lately, so it will have to wait a little while!!


----------



## babycakess

k*d said:


> As promised, Proenza Schouler replaced the medium smoke that they lost during repairs.  I just got it today and I am pretty disappointed.  The bag they lost was one of the older stock, so the piping at the edges of the leather had this gorgeous bluish tint to it that you can see in this Aloha Rag photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newer stock has a different trim color.  They matched it back to the smoke so it looks dull and lifeless in comparison.  It just doesn't have the same great look, as you can see in this My Theresa photo.  (This is a the large, but the color is still smoke):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will reach out to Kirna Zabete to see what they can do, but I am tired of this bag now.  The trim makes such a difference to me that the new one doesn't even look like the same color.



OMG *thank you* for pointing that out...now i FINALLY know what's bugging me about the smoke...i have been really busy and have not updated in awhile but around two weeks ago i posted here asking for opinions on colour choice...i finally decided on the smoke (i haven't been able to see the bags in person so my choice was purely based on photos, though i looked at A LOT of them, & the smoke seemed to look different in every picture), but when i received it i was really undecided about it...
it would look gray at some times and more taupe at others, and sometimes there's even a hint of green, and i was really disappointed because i had saved up for this, and it's a colour i don't already have

but now that you pointed out the trim colour problem, i'm pretty upset that they changed it too.

i also happened to see a black one in person today at the room @ the bay, and it's probably an older batch because the leather felt a lot more dense and supple, and not as dry and stiff

perhaps the new leather is better in rain and such, but it seems like scratches still show up easily

when i received mine, i saw some minor scratches on the bag that probably came from the corners of the strap (where they overlap) being in contact with the leather during shipping

i got it from hg bags, and it's kind of a problem because i don't know if i should return it or not...i still want a ps1, but i don't know what colours will be coming in, and if i go with a colour like coral or maize, i don't know how it would look like/if it can match a lot of things because i haven't seen the actual shades in person.

GAHHH what to do =C
this is upsetting...since i really like the style, but the new leather and the colours kinda bug me...i don't LOVE the bag, but if i do an exchange, i never know how i'll like the other colours either...SIGH .

sorry for the long post !


----------



## DisCo

Micole said:


> Elliespurse, DisCo: Thank you for your replies! I think I've figured it out, and I sure hope this works. Here is my beautiful bag.. I'm thrilled to share my excitement with those who truly appreciate it!



Your Keep All looks amazing Micole!! I'm loving this style too!


----------



## appleproject

Micole said:


> Elliespurse, DisCo: Thank you for your replies! I think I've figured it out, and I sure hope this works. Here is my beautiful bag.. I'm thrilled to share my excitement with those who truly appreciate it!



That is gorgeous and really suits you!  I really like the silver hardware with the midnight actually, it's a nice combination.  I also really like your floors


----------



## appleproject

k*d said:


> Thanks appleproject.  I wrote to Kirna Zabete about it to see if PS can send a new bag with the older trim.  It just really makes the bag pop, IMO.  There's nothing wrong with the newer one and it looks like they did improve details.  The piece that was glued together but fell off on my old bag is held together with screws on this new model, and that little logo tag that hangs off the side of the bag is attached to the hardware securely and not just clipped on with the strap like it used to be.  The leather feels like it's been finished differently and it's possible it's more water and fade resistant now.



It's nice to hear that they are making improvements- the colours may change but the quality seems to be improving.



babycakess said:


> OMG *thank you* for pointing that out...now i FINALLY know what's bugging me about the smoke...i have been really busy and have not updated in awhile but around two weeks ago i posted here asking for opinions on colour choice...i finally decided on the smoke (i haven't been able to see the bags in person so my choice was purely based on photos, though i looked at A LOT of them, & the smoke seemed to look different in every picture), but when i received it i was really undecided about it...
> but now that you pointed out the trim colour problem, i'm pretty upset that they changed it too.
> 
> i also happened to see a black one in person today at the room @ the bay, and it's probably an older batch because the leather felt a lot more dense and supple, and not as dry and stiff
> 
> perhaps the new leather is better in rain and such, but it seems like scratches still show up easily
> i got it from hg bags, and it's kind of a problem because i don't know if i should return it or not...i still want a ps1, but i don't know what colours will be coming in, and if i go with a colour like coral or maize, i don't know how it would look like/if it can match a lot of things because i haven't seen the actual shades in person.
> 
> GAHHH what to do =C
> this is upsetting...since i really like the style, but the new leather and the colours kinda bug me...i don't LOVE the bag, but if i do an exchange, i never know how i'll like the other colours either...SIGH .
> 
> sorry for the long post !



Baby cakes, I think you should return it and get a colour you like- it's no good liking the style if the colour bugs you every time you use it.

Debi, any news on your new bag?


----------



## Micole

Thanks for the compliments! Very exciting! 

Appleproject- I appreciate your note on my flooring- I love it also!


----------



## Spielberg1

the extra large travel bag...
 but i would carry it every day! not just for travelling...
i think i like this better than the mulberry

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105791


----------



## Spielberg1

of the extra large...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i saw the Birch in person today and it totally caught my eye! it looks so different than in all of the pictures i've seen online- it seems a big lighter irl.  i can't stop thinking about it now!!!


----------



## kathyno

Nerdybirdy, did you happen to get any pictures of the birch color? I have seen it in stock pics online but I know the color is different irl. I would go take a look myself but the closest store that carries PS1 is over 2 hours away from me. Or maybe someone here owns one and can post pics?!


----------



## ARDENKA

Here is the birch from another tpf'r posted a few days back 
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-229.html#post18358656


----------



## babycakess

appleproject said:


> It's nice to hear that they are making improvements- the colours may change but the quality seems to be improving.
> 
> 
> 
> Baby cakes, I think you should return it and get a colour you like- it's no good liking the style if the colour bugs you every time you use it.




I was thinking that getting the black would be the safest...but I already have two black bags, and I'm not sure if I can justify spending $1400 on ANOTHER black bag, if you know what I mean?
I feel like if I get it, it'll just be because I like the style and black is a safe colour...but I was hoping to get something different, if I've saved up for it...SIGH .

does any one have pictures of Maize?  I kind of wanted a yellow bag but that shade seems kind of hard to match?

I know there was a post a few pages back but i believe that's the Yellow, not Maize.

If only I could get the old version of smoke...that would be perfect >.<


----------



## debi.n

ARDENKA said:


> The midnight is very shiny so when i took the pics you cant really see the scratches unless you look super close. The scratches definitely give the bag character. (FYI: Bag is much darker in real life) Everytime i grab it by the handle, i scratch it! I still  it.



Thanks a lot for posting those. Your midnight looks great! I can see some scratches, but they seem to blend in well. I think over time they will just even out over the whole bag so that they won't be very noticeable anymore and just leave behind a nice lived in look.


----------



## debi.n

Micole said:


> Elliespurse, DisCo: Thank you for your replies! I think I've figured it out, and I sure hope this works. Here is my beautiful bag.. I'm thrilled to share my excitement with those who truly appreciate it!



Thanks! Great photos and really great bag!! If I was in the market for a tote instead of a satchel that would be a great choice. And don't you just LOVE midnight?!?!

And I agree, lovely house!


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> It's nice to hear that they are making improvements- the colours may change but the quality seems to be improving.
> 
> Baby cakes, I think you should return it and get a colour you like- it's no good liking the style if the colour bugs you every time you use it.
> 
> Debi, any news on your new bag?



hi, I've ordered my third one and it should be arriving tomorrow. After all the promises from Harvey Nichols that it would be perfect I don't think they actually checked it over any differently than the first one. Oh well.

I actually dreamt last night that I got it and it was fine!  Haha! Maybe that's a good omen?


----------



## debi.n

I thought the birch looked more peachy and less brown in person than I thought it would.


----------



## debi.n

babycakess said:


> I was thinking that getting the black would be the safest...but I already have two black bags, and I'm not sure if I can justify spending $1400 on ANOTHER black bag, if you know what I mean?
> I feel like if I get it, it'll just be because I like the style and black is a safe colour...but I was hoping to get something different, if I've saved up for it...SIGH .
> 
> does any one have pictures of Maize?  I kind of wanted a yellow bag but that shade seems kind of hard to match?
> 
> I know there was a post a few pages back but i believe that's the Yellow, not Maize.
> 
> If only I could get the old version of smoke...that would be perfect >.<



You originally wanted purple right? What about that one? I don't think you should get black from the sounds of your post, you should get a colour.  I agree that you should only have a colour you really love and not keep one you just sorta like just for the sake of it. 

The pics of the yellow bag before were Maize, there is only one yellow coloured PS1 and that is Maize. 

Is the new version of smoke really that bad? Can you post a couple pics?


----------



## Micole

debi.n said:


> Thanks! Great photos and really great bag!! If I was in the market for a tote instead of a satchel that would be a great choice. And don't you just LOVE midnight?!?!
> 
> And I agree, lovely house!



Thank you Debi.n! I got lucky in both regards! And I do.. I LOVE midnight. I haven't let the bag out of sight. The color makes me so happy, and the subtlety of the silver hardware makes it even more sublime. Keep us posted tomorrow when you're order comes. I have a good feeling about this one!


----------



## appleproject

Micole said:


> Appleproject - I appreciate your note on my flooring- I love it also!


 



Spielberg1 said:


> the extra large travel bag...
> but i would carry it every day! not just for travelling...
> i think i like this better than the mulberry
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105791



Are you thinking of try Alexa Spielberg?



debi.n said:


> hi, I've ordered my third one and it should be arriving tomorrow. After all the promises from Harvey Nichols that it would be perfect I don't think they actually checked it over any differently than the first one. Oh well.
> 
> I actually dreamt last night that I got it and it was fine!  Haha! Maybe that's a good omen?



I'm laughing, I've had handbag dreams  let's keep fingers crossed that it is this time, Harvey Nichols really needs to get their act sorted out.



debi.n said:


> You originally wanted purple right? What about that one? I don't think you should get black from the sounds of your post, you should get a colour.  I agree that you should only have a colour you really love and not keep one you just sorta like just for the sake of it.
> 
> The pics of the yellow bag before were Maize, there is only one yellow coloured PS1 and that is Maize.
> 
> Is the new version of smoke really that bad? Can you post a couple pics?



I agree that purple is a good idea if that's the colour you wanted in the first place.  I absolutely love the colour myself.


I'm thinking of being very naughty and using the free shipping offer from Net a Porter to justify buying my PS1 a few weeks early -like today what do you think?


----------



## debi.n

Yes go for it!! The free shipping runs out today! I would hate for you to wait a couple weeks and then they are sold out.... and you save £10!!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Yes go for it!! The free shipping runs out today! I would hate for you to wait a couple weeks and then they are sold out.... and you save £10!!



Ooh, an enabler, I like it


----------



## debi.n

I am very good at convincing people to buy things.  Though it is for your own good


----------



## HeathJo

****** has Black, Maize, Saddle, and Kelly Green in MEDIUM for $1395 plus more in diff sizes and colors.


----------



## debi.n

You guys in the States are so lucky to have ******!!  Does anyone know why they can sell them for a discount?


----------



## tadpolenyc

HeathJo said:


> ****** has Black, Maize, Saddle, and Kelly Green in MEDIUM for $1395 plus more in diff sizes and colors.


 
ah, the saddle's back! just when i had already ordered from lvr. oh, well. at least i had a gc.


----------



## Micole

Appleproject, I hope you ordered!!!


----------



## mintpearl

debi.n said:


> You guys in the States are so lucky to have ******!!  Does anyone know why they can sell them for a discount?



I'm pretty sure ****** sells to international buyers.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

kathyno said:


> Nerdybirdy, did you happen to get any pictures of the birch color? I have seen it in stock pics online but I know the color is different irl. I would go take a look myself but the closest store that carries PS1 is over 2 hours away from me. Or maybe someone here owns one and can post pics?!



No i didnt but i was just looking at the pics another TPFer posted of her Medium Birch and i think her photos capture more of what i saw in the dazzling Barney's lights   I am going to grab the link to her post...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Here we go:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1343670&d=1299115446


----------



## DisCo

Oops I thought this was yours...but I have seen Birch photos that look more yellow orange than an Oak-y colour.


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> You originally wanted purple right? What about that one? I don't think you should get black from the sounds of your post, you should get a colour.  I agree that you should only have a colour you really love and not keep one you just sorta like just for the sake of it.
> 
> The pics of the yellow bag before were Maize, there is only one yellow coloured PS1 and that is Maize.
> 
> Is the new version of smoke really that bad? Can you post a couple pics?



Yup, I've decided to rule out the black, though I love the look of it.

I believe there were actually 3 versions of yellow they produced:
Chartreuse from SS09
Yellow from SS10 (which was more of a banana yellow I believe, and I liked that one)
Maize from SS11
(Thank you *Ellie *for this info!!)

The yellow seemed a bit softer and more muted, so it worked, but the maize looks brighter ...so i'm not sure how that would look with black etc. =T

I actually have not been able to compare the old & new, because I've never been able to see the smoke in person till I bought mine recently...it confuses me because it looks different every time, and what colour you wear also affects how the shade looks...which is kind of interesting but at the same time really confusing...

after i read the post on the different trim, i found pics of it on barneys...i think this was what the post meant:

http://www.barneys.com/Large-Leather-PS1/00505006130053,default,pd.html

but when i look at mine, it's not exactly like this one, where the leather and trim completely blend in...i can still see the difference in mine, and at some angles it looks a tad blue/greyish, but at other angles, it doesnt
it's totally mind boggling

i bought it from HG bags, and was thinking if i should purchase the maize so i can see it for myself, then choose which one i'm going to keep
but the thing is, returning it means $200 bucks off automatically because hg bags charges a restocking fee...so i don't know if it's worth doing so , because the whole point of getting it from hg bags is to save some $$  (i saved up for the bag so just trying to keep the budget low :shame


----------



## babycakess

oh p.s., i also have too many purple bags so i crossed that out too...and it was also sold after i made my choice on the smoke...but i don't regret it because i feel like if i bought the viola it would just have been another repeat colour...i have a bad habbit of doing that...just sticking to the same sort of colours/shades :S

i'll try to upload some photos of the smoke i have tmr !


----------



## appleproject

Debi and Micole,  I exercised some self control and decided to wait till I had planned Much as I want to avoid the postage,  I thought it wasn't worth putting all my budget planning out...


----------



## debi.n

mintpearl said:


> I'm pretty sure ****** sells to international buyers.



Yeah that's not the problem, the problem would be the taxes, duties and shipping charges.  That is a huge chunk and would make the bag cost way more than it does here.  What I really need is a European version of ******!


----------



## debi.n

babycakess said:


> Yup, I've decided to rule out the black, though I love the look of it.
> 
> I believe there were actually 3 versions of yellow they produced:
> Chartreuse from SS09
> Yellow from SS10 (which was more of a banana yellow I believe, and I liked that one)
> Maize from SS11
> (Thank you *Ellie *for this info!!)
> 
> The yellow seemed a bit softer and more muted, so it worked, but the maize looks brighter ...so i'm not sure how that would look with black etc. =T
> 
> I actually have not been able to compare the old & new, because I've never been able to see the smoke in person till I bought mine recently...it confuses me because it looks different every time, and what colour you wear also affects how the shade looks...which is kind of interesting but at the same time really confusing...
> 
> after i read the post on the different trim, i found pics of it on barneys...i think this was what the post meant:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Large-Leather-PS1/00505006130053,default,pd.html
> 
> but when i look at mine, it's not exactly like this one, where the leather and trim completely blend in...i can still see the difference in mine, and at some angles it looks a tad blue/greyish, but at other angles, it doesnt
> it's totally mind boggling
> 
> i bought it from HG bags, and was thinking if i should purchase the maize so i can see it for myself, then choose which one i'm going to keep
> but the thing is, returning it means $200 bucks off automatically because hg bags charges a restocking fee...so i don't know if it's worth doing so , because the whole point of getting it from hg bags is to save some $$  (i saved up for the bag so just trying to keep the budget low :shame



Sorry I didn't mean that Maize was the only yellow PS1 ever, I just meant right now it's the only yellow available as far as I'm aware.  And the pics a few pages back of the yellow were definitely Maize.

I guess that's how ****** are able to offer a discounted price, by charging a restocking fee....

Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Debi and Micole,  I exercised some self control and decided to wait till I had planned Much as I want to avoid the postage,  I thought it wasn't worth putting all my budget planning out...



Booooooo


----------



## debi.n

Sooooo....  got the replacement bag.......  and they have sent me the EXACT SAME BAG!!  I haven't heard back from them about what they're going to do.  I've asked for a list of where the bag is in stock and what I would like to do is just speak to the shops myself about it.

Not sure whether to laugh or cry..... haha.


----------



## Micole

debi.n said:


> Sooooo....  got the replacement bag.......  and they have sent me the EXACT SAME BAG!!  I haven't heard back from them about what they're going to do.  I've asked for a list of where the bag is in stock and what I would like to do is just speak to the shops myself about it.
> 
> Not sure whether to laugh or cry..... haha.




Are you kidding me or are you kidding me??


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> Sooooo....  got the replacement bag.......  and they have sent me the EXACT SAME BAG!!  I haven't heard back from them about what they're going to do.  I've asked for a list of where the bag is in stock and what I would like to do is just speak to the shops myself about it.
> 
> Not sure whether to laugh or cry..... haha.



WOW...unbelievable.


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> Sorry I didn't mean that Maize was the only yellow PS1 ever, I just meant right now it's the only yellow available as far as I'm aware.  And the pics a few pages back of the yellow were definitely Maize.
> 
> I guess that's how ****** are able to offer a discounted price, by charging a restocking fee....
> 
> Look forward to seeing the pics.




I know...sigh .

So is it worth it to order the Maize and see if I like it better ?

How practical do you think that shade of yellow is?


----------



## HeathJo

debi.n said:


> You guys in the States are so lucky to have ******!! Does anyone know why they can sell them for a discount?


 
I did a search once about ******, and Erica, the owner, startedoff as a fellow tpfr who just wanted to start a business selling bags b/c she loves them, and was sickof people selling fakes and over=priced bags. I believe she just operates on the premise that word-of-mouth and fairness builds good business. I don't really know her personally, but she has a stellar reputation. She also has an eBay store. I think she ships internationally, and she only charges like  $11 for FAST shipping here,so maybe you should email her and ask.



tadpolenyc said:


> ah, the saddle's back! just when i had already ordered from lvr. oh, well. at least i had a gc.


 
I don't understand you abbreviations,but you could always return the other one(????)


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> Yeah that's not the problem, the problem would be the taxes, duties and shipping charges.  That is a huge chunk and would make the bag cost way more than it does here.  What I really need is a European version of ******!



Erica's great, she doesn't charge much for shipping, and I was worried about taxes and duties too, but she marked my bag as a gift with lower value, so that I didn't have to be hit with taxes.  Of course, the risk is our own if the package gets lost, but the postal services she ships them by has tracking number etc., so if you're shipping to a major city it should be no problem.

I live in Canada though, so it's a lot closer to where she is, so I'm not sure how you feel about shipping that way to Europe, but you should definitely email her and ask !!


----------



## HeathJo

babycakess said:


> Erica's great, she doesn't charge much for shipping, and I was worried about taxes and duties too, but she marked my bag as a gift with lower value, so that I didn't have to be hit with taxes. Of course, the risk is our own if the package gets lost, but the postal services she ships them by has tracking number etc., so if you're shipping to a major city it should be no problem.
> 
> I live in Canada though, so it's a lot closer to where she is, so I'm not sure how you feel about shipping that way to Europe, but you should definitely email her and ask !!


 
You really should! I just emailed her on your behalf, and she said please contact her at ******@gmail.com so you guys can at least discuss it. She has sent bags all over the world! She is so nice! It can't huet to ask. . .


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Sooooo....  got the replacement bag.......  and they have sent me the EXACT SAME BAG!!  I haven't heard back from them about what they're going to do.  I've asked for a list of where the bag is in stock and what I would like to do is just speak to the shops myself about it.
> 
> Not sure whether to laugh or cry..... haha.



I'm really sorry to hear that. That is absolutely appalling service.  Harvey Nichols isn't looking very good is it?


----------



## debi.n

Thanks guys!!  I will email her and see what she says.  She doesn't have a medium midnight at the moment though.  The only thing I would be concerned about is if I needed to return it, how easy is it to exchange?  If duties and taxes were minimal it would actually probably work out cheaper for me with the exchange rate.


----------



## debi.n

And thanks everyone for the commiserations....  yeah it doesn't make HN look very good does it...  Their in store customer service seems good, but the website hasn't been great.


----------



## debi.n

babycakess said:


> I know...sigh .
> 
> So is it worth it to order the Maize and see if I like it better ?
> 
> How practical do you think that shade of yellow is?


 
I think bright yellow would go with a lot. It would probably look better if your outfits were neutral rather than brightly coloured as well, that would be too much. But if you wear greys, browns, black, white etc then I think a yellow bag would look great. I love grey and bright yellow. I think it really depends on your wardrobe. So you have to think if it would be worth the $200 just to have a look at it. Sounds like you are going to send back the smoke though....


----------



## tadpolenyc

HeathJo said:


> I did a search once about ******, and Erica, the owner, startedoff as a fellow tpfr who just wanted to start a business selling bags b/c she loves them, and was sickof people selling fakes and over=priced bags. I believe she just operates on the premise that word-of-mouth and fairness builds good business. I don't really know her personally, but she has a stellar reputation. She also has an eBay store. I think she ships internationally, and she only charges like  $11 for FAST shipping here,so maybe you should email her and ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand you abbreviations,but you could always return the other one(????)





lvr = luisaviaroma.com

gc = gift card

i don't know if lvr accepts returns, but i did ask for a gc for my birthday to there specifically to get the saddle ps1, so it's too late at this point. but it would've been nice to get it from the u.s. since it would've gotten to me faster.


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> Thanks guys!!  I will email her and see what she says.  She doesn't have a medium midnight at the moment though.  The only thing I would be concerned about is if I needed to return it, how easy is it to exchange?  If duties and taxes were minimal it would actually probably work out cheaper for me with the exchange rate.




to do an exchange, you would still have to pay the (I believe it was 15%, but double check on the site just to be sure) restocking fee, so like I said before, if you wanted to exchange, for the price of a Med. PS1, you would get around $200 deducted when you return your item...=T


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> I think bright yellow would go with a lot. It would probably look better if your outfits were neutral rather than brightly coloured as well, that would be too much. But if you wear greys, browns, black, white etc then I think a yellow bag would look great. I love grey and bright yellow. I think it really depends on your wardrobe. So you have to think if it would be worth the $200 just to have a look at it. Sounds like you are going to send back the smoke though....



I have both neutrals AND brights...but my main concern is whether it'd go with lots of black...hrm.  would it look weird ?

that's the thing...i never know how the colours turn out until i actually see them...which is why it's hard to decide whether i should settle with the smoke, or whether i should take a chance and see the yellow, which i MIGHT love

but if not, thats $200 gone


----------



## debi.n

babycakess said:


> to do an exchange, you would still have to pay the (I believe it was 15%, but double check on the site just to be sure) restocking fee, so like I said before, if you wanted to exchange, for the price of a Med. PS1, you would get around $200 deducted when you return your item...=T


 


babycakess said:


> I have both neutrals AND brights...but my main concern is whether it'd go with lots of black...hrm. would it look weird ?
> 
> that's the thing...i never know how the colours turn out until i actually see them...which is why it's hard to decide whether i should settle with the smoke, or whether i should take a chance and see the yellow, which i MIGHT love
> 
> but if not, thats $200 gone


 
Ok thanks, I wasn't sure if you had to pay the fee if you were exchanging, thought it might be for returning only.

My only concern about black and yellow is that it may look a bit bee like. If you wear a lot of black smoke is probably better.


----------



## debi.n

I should add I'm scared of bees, so maybe I would be the only one to make that comparison.  haha


----------



## babycakess

hahaha, no no i totally get it...that's exactly what i was thinking too

i love the yellow, but like you said it seems like smoke is more practical
i'm just SO CONFUSED because the smoke looks different every time !

I do wear a lot of black , especially in the winter, which is why I was not sure about the maize =T

but you know that feeling that you have to see the alternative choice to make sure?  sigh .

and yeah i thought it was only for returns too but i emailed her to ask a week ago i think, and she told me that theres a restocking fee for exchanges as well =T

so what do you think?  see the maize or no?  >.<


----------



## debi.n

I think if you wear a lot of black then no.  OR, if you are happy to only use the yellow bag occasionally when you are not wearing black, then get it and see.

Smoke is definitely a better everyday colour.  And isn't it good that it looks different all the time?  It'll go with everything.

Also if maize had any denim transfer or pen marks or anything it might look worse than the smoke.


----------



## HeathJo

appleproject said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. That is absolutely appalling service. Harvey Nichols isn't looking very good is it?


 
It sucks when the online division of a company is so awful and you can't complain to the actual store! It IS appalling!!!



debi.n said:


> Thanks guys!! I will email her and see what she says. She doesn't have a medium midnight at the moment though. The only thing I would be concerned about is if I needed to return it, how easy is it to exchange? If duties and taxes were minimal it would actually probably work out cheaper for me with the exchange rate.


 
I just exchanged a bag, and the deal is if you exchange, you get store credit for 100% of your purchase good for one year. If you return, you lose 15%.



debi.n said:


> I think bright yellow would go with a lot. It would probably look better if your outfits were neutral rather than brightly coloured as well, that would be too much. But if you wear greys, browns, black, white etc then I think a yellow bag would look great. I love grey and bright yellow. I think it really depends on your wardrobe. So you have to think if it would be worth the $200 just to have a look at it. Sounds like you are going to send back the smoke though....


 

I had a pouch in Smoke and sent it back b/c I was afraid the leather would turn weird colors. However, I think Yellow is too trendy, and would not be a classic color. That is just my opinion, but note that I am looking for a bright blue bag!!!



tadpolenyc said:


> lvr = luisaviaroma.com
> 
> gc = gift card
> 
> i don't know if lvr accepts returns, but i did ask for a gc for my birthday to there specifically to get the saddle ps1, so it's too late at this point. but it would've been nice to get it from the u.s. since it would've gotten to me faster.


 
Thanks for the translations! I wonder if you could sell your gift card on eBay? I sold a whole bynch of NM guift cards I won in a contest on eBay. They were $500 USD, and I sold them for between $475 and $490 (I had 5 of them). It is worth a thought if you really do not want to deal with lvr.


----------



## Micole

Babycakesss, I don't think you'll look like a bee unless you incorporate yellow into your outfit as well. I think with a white tee, black blazer, and blue jeans, a bag in Maize would be stellar.


----------



## kathyno

Has anyone here ordered a longer strap for their medium size PS1?  I had emailed PS and they said they cannot sell me one right now.  What happened?! I thought they sold them before?  I even mentioned I might have to return the bag if I can't get a longer strap but still... anyone here ever had their strap extended somehow?  or maybe know of anyone who might have an extra one I could buy?


----------



## lavie

The maize would be a great pop of color against black , grey and winter colors in general .. 

Is there a PS stockist near you where you could see the color IRL before deciding? Or is there a stockist that you could purchase the maize just to see the color and then return it unused? It is a hassle though .. However, this way you don't feel that you're taking such a big risk with getting it unseen. Though I feel that Erica's pictures are pretty accurate?

If it was me, and I wasn't completely happy with the smoke, I would return it for Maize. Perhaps double check with Erica on the restocking fee? I also thought that it only applied to refunds and not exchanges.




babycakess said:


> hahaha, no no i totally get it...that's exactly what i was thinking too
> 
> i love the yellow, but like you said it seems like smoke is more practical
> i'm just SO CONFUSED because the smoke looks different every time !
> 
> I do wear a lot of black , especially in the winter, which is why I was not sure about the maize =T
> 
> but you know that feeling that you have to see the alternative choice to make sure?  sigh .
> 
> and yeah i thought it was only for returns too but i emailed her to ask a week ago i think, and she told me that theres a restocking fee for exchanges as well =T
> 
> so what do you think?  see the maize or no?  >.<


----------



## babycakess

HeathJo said:


> I just exchanged a bag, and the deal is if you exchange, you get store credit for 100% of your purchase good for one year. If you return, you lose 15%.
> 
> 
> I had a pouch in Smoke and sent it back b/c I was afraid the leather would turn weird colors. However, I think Yellow is too trendy, and would not be a classic color. That is just my opinion, but note that I am looking for a bright blue bag!!!




hmm...weird...I emailed her last time saying that I know there's a fee for returns, but is there a fee for exchanges too?  and here's her answer:

*On 2011-03-17, at 10:21 AM, ****** <******@gmail.com> wrote:

Yes, there is a fee  for exchanges and you have only 14 days from the day you got it.  * 

and btw, mind me asking why you think the smoke would turn weird colours?


----------



## babycakess

lavie said:


> The maize would be a great pop of color against black , grey and winter colors in general ..
> 
> Is there a PS stockist near you where you could see the color IRL before deciding? Or is there a stockist that you could purchase the maize just to see the color and then return it unused? It is a hassle though .. However, this way you don't feel that you're taking such a big risk with getting it unseen. Though I feel that Erica's pictures are pretty accurate?
> 
> If it was me, and I wasn't completely happy with the smoke, I would return it for Maize. Perhaps double check with Erica on the restocking fee? I also thought that it only applied to refunds and not exchanges.




There is a PS stockist near me, but they only had the black in stock...they said they will get other colours in, but by then, it would have passed the 14 days allowed for me to return my smoke to Erica.

SIGH.

I was debating on the Midnight too, but some love it, and some say it looks weird with the hardware...

the thing with Maize is that it's kind of tricky...I don't know...I'm not completely happy with the smoke, but the thing is, I haven't seen the other colours either so I can't say for sure that I won't prefer smoke over those, if you know what I mean...

I'm so stuck on what to do now, and I have to decide by tonight (because if I have to order the Maize or get a Midnight in, I have to order it by tonight to receive it before my deadline for returning the smoke...) 

I've never had such a hard experience buying a bag !  Please help !!  >.<


----------



## babycakess

this is a pic of Maize on NAP...I don't know...seems like a hard to match yellow?

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/98554/98554_ou_dl.jpg


----------



## Micole

My instinct is that you really want the Maize. I'm a gambler. I say go for it.


----------



## babycakess

i have to decide between smoke, midnight (which i haven't seen) and maize (which i also haven't seen)...

I didn't think of maize before, it was mostly between smoke and midnight
but i was thinking...i have so many purples, midnight might be a bit similar?
and i thought the smoke was ok, but then it arrived and always looked different

so then i started thinking of Maize because colours are so big this season...

lemme post some pics of my smoke


----------



## golden's mom

Dear kathyno,
I had a strap made for my midnight medium.  I asked for a pouch strap.  Wouldn't have worn the bag that much without it.  Maybe ask when they will be able to have a strap made.  Mine was done the beginning of the year...it took 5 weeks.


----------



## lavie

babycakess - i agree that smoke is a difficult color because it looks very different in pictures. i think midnight would have less color variation in real life and in pictures.
if you want something safe - i would rather you choose midnight.
if you want something different - then maize. 

it sounds like you don't like smoke that much, so i don't think by keeping it you'll like it any more than you do now. if it were me, i'll take the chance and go for an exchange rather than being "stuck" with a bag that i'm not in love with.


----------



## pixiejenna

golden's mom said:


> Dear kathyno,
> I had a strap made for my midnight medium.  I asked for a pouch strap.  Wouldn't have worn the bag that much without it.  Maybe ask when they will be able to have a strap made.  Mine was done the beginning of the year...it took 5 weeks.



I don't think they offer different lenth straps anymore. I inquired about a month ago if they will be doing that for the F/W season Because I want a medium but with a longer strap and they said no they are no longer offering that.


----------



## HeathJo

babycakess said:


> i have to decide between smoke, midnight (which i haven't seen) and maize (which i also haven't seen)...
> 
> I didn't think of maize before, it was mostly between smoke and midnight
> but i was thinking...i have so many purples, midnight might be a bit similar?
> and i thought the smoke was ok, but then it arrived and always looked different
> 
> so then i started thinking of Maize because colours are so big this season...
> 
> lemme post some pics of my smoke


 
GET MIDNIGHT! The smoke has had too many problems, and the Maize may not go with your wardrobe. Midnight will be more multi-seasonal and less difficult to match with outfits. I had a smoke pouch and I returned it pronto.


----------



## BagLover21

I personally think Maize is lovely. I'm a person who believes in the versatility of both yellow and orange. I think they can transition from season to season. I had the benefit of seeing the Maize in person and it's lovely.


----------



## mintpearl

*Babycakes* I would also get MIDNIGHT- it isn't a color that you will tire of-- will go great with most neutrals and colors and it is one of PS's iconic colors- you can't go wrong- even if you want to resell it later....

Smoke would probably change color over time and if you won't be happy with that, you should exchange it.... 

I think my first choice would be midnight and then Maize- which is a very pretty color too....


----------



## babycakess

BagLover21 said:


> I personally think Maize is lovely. I'm a person who believes in the versatility of both yellow and orange. I think they can transition from season to season. I had the benefit of seeing the Maize in person and it's lovely.




really ?  how is it like ?

I just asked erica and she said "The Maize is a Mustardy yellow - more orange tones than lemon."


----------



## babycakess

HeathJo said:


> GET MIDNIGHT! The smoke has had too many problems, and the Maize may not go with your wardrobe. Midnight will be more multi-seasonal and less difficult to match with outfits. I had a smoke pouch and I returned it pronto.




what was the reason for you returning yours?


----------



## babycakess

oh p.s. - erica also said "Any returns or exchanges are subject to the fee..."...for those of you who got 100% return, may I ask how your exchange was done?


----------



## babycakess

lavie said:


> babycakess - i agree that smoke is a difficult color because it looks very different in pictures. i think midnight would have less color variation in real life and in pictures.
> if you want something safe - i would rather you choose midnight.
> if you want something different - then maize.
> 
> it sounds like you don't like smoke that much, so i don't think by keeping it you'll like it any more than you do now. if it were me, i'll take the chance and go for an exchange rather than being "stuck" with a bag that i'm not in love with.




I think I'd want something different...i have a few black & purple bags already, and some light blues...so the smoke was kind of a different colour in my bag collection
i also have a bright turquoise and a dark red, but nothing bright like yellow

with the smoke, sometimes when i look at it i do kind of like it...i must have looked at it a million times, and i didn't like it as much when i first got it, but it's KIND OF growing on me

it's just that i've never seen the other colours so there's always the "i wonder if that's better" element...

for those of you who have it, the blue is more "true blue" than "rich navy" right?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

babycakess said:


> There is a PS stockist near me, but they only had the black in stock...they said they will get other colours in, but by then, it would have passed the 14 days allowed for me to return my smoke to Erica.
> 
> SIGH.
> 
> I was debating on the Midnight too, but some love it, and some say it looks weird with the hardware...
> 
> the thing with Maize is that it's kind of tricky...I don't know...I'm not completely happy with the smoke, but the thing is, I haven't seen the other colours either so I can't say for sure that I won't prefer smoke over those, if you know what I mean...
> 
> I'm so stuck on what to do now, and I have to decide by tonight (because if I have to order the Maize or get a Midnight in, I have to order it by tonight to receive it before my deadline for returning the smoke...)
> 
> I've never had such a hard experience buying a bag !  Please help !!  >.<



*babycakess*, I hear you...picking the right color seems to be the most challenging part of owning a PS1....

just my 2 cents, I m in Canada too....if you have to return the bag back to Erica ...the shipping cost across border will cost you an arm and a leg too. 

I personally have a Smoke medium....I find it easy to mix and mingle with any color....for the first few times using it...it did bother me as I felt like I have to baby it to prevent denim transfer...but after a week...it starts to gear in.... I don't think about the color anymore....

If your final decision is exchange...I think Maize is a color which will stand out...how about Saddle, I see ****** has a Saddle Medium too !


----------



## babycakess

mimi_glasshouse said:


> *babycakess*, I hear you...picking the right color seems to be the most challenging part of owning a PS1....
> 
> just my 2 cents, I m in Canada too....if you have to return the bag back to Erica ...the shipping cost across border will cost you an arm and a leg too.
> 
> I personally have a Smoke medium....I find it easy to mix and mingle with any color....for the first few times using it...it did bother me as I felt like I have to baby it to prevent denim transfer...but after a week...it starts to gear in.... I don't think about the color anymore....
> 
> If your final decision is exchange...I think Maize is a color which will stand out...how about Saddle, I see ****** has a Saddle Medium too !



Thanks for your comments !

I didn't like the saddle that much...

and as for the smoke, I'm not at all bothered about having to be careful with it...I own a couple of Balenciaga Ciel bags (which is a very very pale blue), so I baby my bags anyway !

It was just that sometimes when i looked at it, it would seem more green...
But the last few times I looked at it, it wasn't so bad...

Like you said, if I decide to order the maize and see if I like it more, I would firstly be charged a re-stocking fee, and secondly, return shipping.

I hear mixed comments about problems with the smoke changing colour - some say that they're afraid that it'll change to a weird colour, others say that they've had theirs for awhile and it's been fine

The midnight seems like a rich navy in some pictures, and in others, it just seems like a true blue...can anyone comment on which picture most accurately shows the shade that midnight is?  NAP usually has great mod pics for that, but I can't seem to find an NAP one of midnight =T


----------



## babycakess

hmm
i can't get images working...


----------



## babycakess

ok i'll just post the first few as links and see if i can figure out how to post them as pictures 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2061457/IMG_0369.JPG


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

babycakess said:


> Thanks for your comments !
> 
> I didn't like the saddle that much...
> 
> and as for the smoke, I'm not at all bothered about having to be careful with it...I own a couple of Balenciaga Ciel bags (which is a very very pale blue), so I baby my bags anyway !
> 
> It was just that sometimes when i looked at it, it would seem more green...
> But the last few times I looked at it, it wasn't so bad...
> 
> Like you said, if I decide to order the maize and see if I like it more, I would firstly be charged a re-stocking fee, and secondly, return shipping.
> 
> I hear mixed comments about problems with the smoke changing colour - some say that they're afraid that it'll change to a weird colour, others say that they've had theirs for awhile and it's been fine
> 
> The midnight seems like a rich navy in some pictures, and in others, it just seems like a true blue...can anyone comment on which picture most accurately shows the shade that midnight is?  NAP usually has great mod pics for that, but I can't seem to find an NAP one of midnight =T



but it doesn't seem like Erica has a midnnight in stock?!

 Or you can have a credit note and use it on your next purchase?


----------



## babycakess

testing...


----------



## babycakess

and some more...
(sorry, don't know how to attach them full sized into the post)


----------



## Elliespurse

^I vote for keeping the smoke.. but I'm biased 


Thanks for the pics btw!


----------



## babycakess

Ok so after stumbling upon a blog and also some other posts, was able to confirm that the old PS1s were made from lambskin, and the midnight I liked with the gorgeous purple undertone was the lambskin version...

I wasn't sure what it was about some of the photos of midnight that bugged me, but I guess that's what it is.  
That's also probably why something about the colour bothered me a little when I got the smoke...I believe lambskin takes on colour better (e.g. bal bags !) 

So I'm not sure if I'd like the midnight in calf...SO kind of leaning towards maize vs. smoke !


----------



## babycakess

btw, are the suede versions a lot heavier than the leather ones ?


----------



## appleproject

That's really interesting baby cakes,  could you attach the link to the blog?  I had also noted that pics of midnight were quite different, now I know why.  How do you feel about feldspar or have you already said no to that and I'm a bit behind?


----------



## HeathJo

babycakess said:


> what was the reason for you returning yours?


 
See posts on this rgewas by me starting on page 20 http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-20.html#post18265323 and an answer with pics



mimi_glasshouse said:


> but it doesn't seem like Erica has a midnnight in stock?!
> 
> Or you can have a credit note and use it on your next purchase?


 
You can have a credit note to use on your next purchase as I understand it.


----------



## madame BERGDORF

orchidsuns said:


> I'm not sure if there's already a thread for Proenza Schouler's handbag line, but I searched and nothing came up. I love the bags most, but the clutches are quite nice too. Thoughts on the line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit: barneys.com


love it sooo much!


----------



## debi.n

Wow a lot goes on on here while I'm sleeping.  haha

I think your smoke looks great!!  I really love that colour.  And it looks like you got one in perfect condition (I wish I could...haha).  Smoke is my #1 colour, the only reason I'm not going for it is that I don't want to have to worry about rain and marking (I worry too much), so I am going for midnight.

I didn't realise midnight was also in the running.  I think it's also a gorgeous colour.  It's not a purple-y blue but a grey blue, which personally I prefer.  I don't think it's navy as it's not that flat, it's a richer colour than that and lighter than navy.  I just had a look at the midnight one under my desk and it is really great and would go with everything, and would be worry free (I think).  I love it.  And it doesn't sound like you have a darker blue bag but only light blue ones.

Maize looks good in that NAP pic because she is only wearing a bit of black and neutrals, I think with an all black outfit it wouln't be as good.  I agree that orange and yellow can be worn with anything, except for all black...  

Personally I think you have a great smoke there and should think about keeping it, as it sounds like returning or exchanging it would be a lot of hassle and money for something you're not sure will pay off.  But only you know how you feel about the colours and how the colours will fit into your wardrobe, I can't really help you with that unfortunately.


----------



## debi.n

Maize keep all for comparison -

http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/ps1-carry-all-small.html


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> Wow a lot goes on on here while I'm sleeping.  haha
> 
> I think your smoke looks great!!  I really love that colour.  And it looks like you got one in perfect condition (I wish I could...haha).  Smoke is my #1 colour, the only reason I'm not going for it is that I don't want to have to worry about rain and marking (I worry too much), so I am going for midnight.
> 
> I didn't realise midnight was also in the running.  I think it's also a gorgeous colour.  It's not a purple-y blue but a grey blue, which personally I prefer.  I don't think it's navy as it's not that flat, it's a richer colour than that and lighter than navy.  I just had a look at the midnight one under my desk and it is really great and would go with everything, and would be worry free (I think).  I love it.  And it doesn't sound like you have a darker blue bag but only light blue ones.
> 
> Maize looks good in that NAP pic because she is only wearing a bit of black and neutrals, I think with an all black outfit it wouln't be as good.  I agree that orange and yellow can be worn with anything, except for all black...
> 
> Personally I think you have a great smoke there and should think about keeping it, as it sounds like returning or exchanging it would be a lot of hassle and money for something you're not sure will pay off.  But only you know how you feel about the colours and how the colours will fit into your wardrobe, I can't really help you with that unfortunately.



Ooo, you mean you have the midnight already ?
I hear it's not really purple-y, but just more of a true blue.  I liked the version before that was lambskin - I think it took on the colour better which is why I liked it, but I'm not sure how I'd feel about it in calf


----------



## babycakess

appleproject said:


> That's really interesting baby cakes,  could you attach the link to the blog?  I had also noted that pics of midnight were quite different, now I know why.  How do you feel about feldspar or have you already said no to that and I'm a bit behind?



I believe the blog may be a fellow member's, so I'm not sure if I should post if here, but I'll pm you the link!

It doesn't mention comparisons or anything, but just that the midnight that the pf member owned was lambskin...and I believe the batches now are all calfskin.  

I'm not too big on green, so I didn't consider that colour, but I liked it at first...but I head that it's more green that it looks in pictures.


----------



## debi.n

babycakess said:


> Ooo, you mean you have the midnight already ?
> I hear it's not really purple-y, but just more of a true blue. I liked the version before that was lambskin - I think it took on the colour better which is why I liked it, but I'm not sure how I'd feel about it in calf


 
Well I have one but it's not mine, it's the one that needs to be returned. It just sits under my desk taunting me. haha.

It's not purple at all. I don't really know what the difference would be whether it was lamb or calf to be honest, all I know is it's a lovely colour and the leather is fantastic and smells great.


----------



## babycakess

debi.n said:


> Well I have one but it's not mine, it's the one that needs to be returned. It just sits under my desk taunting me. haha.
> 
> It's not purple at all. I don't really know what the difference would be whether it was lamb or calf to be honest, all I know is it's a lovely colour and the leather is fantastic and smells great.




haha, I know what you mean - I especially love the smell of bal leathers !

I'm thinking if I should just give up on PS1 and go back to Bal...hrm .
But i do love the design

I'm particular with my blues so I didn't want to take the chance...plus I found that the smoke goes with everything

but I'm really curious as to how the maize will look too >.<


----------



## babycakess

HeathJo said:


> See posts on this rgewas by me starting on page 20 http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-20.html#post18265323 and an answer with pics
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a credit note to use on your next purchase as I understand it.



I believe that they have addressed the colour change issues by using a different leather - in my experience with bal bags, lambskin _is_ more prone to colour shifts and changes etc., especially if it's not pre-treated.

But they use calfskin now, which is supposed to be much better in terms of the colour issues etc.

also, the hardware is not secured with screws, and not just glued on, so I'm not too worried about that !

I love bals myself but I had to have a PS1 =P  I think the bag itself is really nice.
I did like the slouchy look of it when it was made with lambskin, but hopefully the calfskin will break in nicely too !


----------



## elice1280

I went to Barney's this past weekend and saw the Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black.  I've only seen this in pictures but never held it in my hands.  OMG, I fell in love!!!  I'm obsessing over this bag!  Once question, do you ladies and gents consider this bag to be trendy or something that can be carried long term?


----------



## Elliespurse

elice1280 said:


> I went to Barney's this past weekend and saw the Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black.  I've only seen this in pictures but never held it in my hands.  OMG, I fell in love!!!  I'm obsessing over this bag!  Once question, do you ladies and gents consider this bag to be trendy or something that can be carried long term?



 It could be seen as trendy right now when many designers has similar bags, Alexa etc. But I think the PS1 is a practical bag as well, lots of compartments and fairly lightweight. Especially the black could be carried for many years I think.


----------



## kathyno

I agree with Ellie


----------



## frugalgirl

what do you guys think about the PS1 large in rose suede? I'm so confused what color to get!! HELP! i'm also considering the stone. i saw the maize in person, and surprisingly its actually really nice. I'm not interested in midnight/military/black. What do you guys think? 
relaunch.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/7/thumbnail/100x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00014408-PS1_LARGE_SUEDE_SATCHEL-STANDARD_1.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

frugalgirl said:


> what do you guys think about the PS1 large in rose suede? I'm so confused what color to get!! HELP! i'm also considering the stone. i saw the maize in person, and surprisingly its actually really nice. I'm not interested in midnight/military/black. What do you guys think?
> relaunch.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/7/thumbnail/100x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00014408-PS1_LARGE_SUEDE_SATCHEL-STANDARD_1.jpg



I think the suede PS1:s are really nice and the rose/peach is a lovely color. There are also many gorgeous suede coming out in July for fall, see pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-180.html#post17917743 It's about what suits you best I think..


----------



## HeathJo

Large PS1 Black Suede on Sale for $1700 from Farfetch http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/proenza/bags-purses/item10067437.aspx via the US Boutique Confederacy in LA.


----------



## ozmodiar

frugalgirl said:


> what do you guys think about the PS1 large in rose suede? I'm so confused what color to get!! HELP! i'm also considering the stone. i saw the maize in person, and surprisingly its actually really nice. I'm not interested in midnight/military/black. What do you guys think?
> relaunch.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/7/thumbnail/100x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00014408-PS1_LARGE_SUEDE_SATCHEL-STANDARD_1.jpg



The rose suede is beautiful, but light colored suede is so difficult to keep clean.


----------



## appleproject

babycakess said:


> I believe the blog may be a fellow member's, so I'm not sure if I should post if here, but I'll pm you the link!
> 
> It doesn't mention comparisons or anything, but just that the midnight that the pf member owned was lambskin...and I believe the batches now are all calfskin.
> 
> I'm not too big on green, so I didn't consider that colour, but I liked it at first...but I head that it's more green that it looks in pictures.



Thank you


----------



## frugalgirl

I just bought the rose/peach suede from barneys.com! Can't wait for it!


----------



## Elliespurse

frugalgirl said:


> I just bought the rose/peach suede from barneys.com! Can't wait for it!



Congrats!  -Post some pics when you gets it!


----------



## debi.n

frugalgirl said:


> I just bought the rose/peach suede from barneys.com! Can't wait for it!



Wow you are brave!! Rose suede!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## kathyno

Does anyone here own an "older" model black PS1?  Was the leather lambskin or calfskin?  I noticed that my "newer" model black medium has a much shinier leather and I think its a little bit stiffer as well. Some Barneys still have the older/softer model and I was thinking of exchanging it but now I'm thinking that they made these changes (including the screwed-on hardware) for a reason... right?  I know some of you have been asking which is better, older or newer?... but it seems like it depends on the color. I don't like shiny leather (in some lighting it looks like plastic!) but I remember reading a few posts back (post #503)  that the softer leather gets "curly" and the hardware gets miss-aligned. So... I'm thinking I should keep my shiny PS1. What do you girls think?


----------



## appleproject

kathyno said:


> Does anyone here own an "older" model black PS1?  Was the leather lambskin or calfskin?  I noticed that my "newer" model black medium has a much shinier leather and I think its a little bit stiffer as well. Some Barneys still have the older/softer model and I was thinking of exchanging it but now I'm thinking that they made these changes (including the screwed-on hardware) for a reason... right?  I know some of you have been asking which is better, older or newer?... but it seems like it depends on the color. I don't like shiny leather (in some lighting it looks like plastic!) but I remember reading a few posts back (post #503)  that the softer leather gets "curly" and the hardware gets miss-aligned. So... I'm thinking I should keep my shiny PS1. What do you girls think?



I vote keep the shiny one


----------



## debi.n

kathyno said:


> Does anyone here own an "older" model black PS1?  Was the leather lambskin or calfskin?  I noticed that my "newer" model black medium has a much shinier leather and I think its a little bit stiffer as well. Some Barneys still have the older/softer model and I was thinking of exchanging it but now I'm thinking that they made these changes (including the screwed-on hardware) for a reason... right?  I know some of you have been asking which is better, older or newer?... but it seems like it depends on the color. I don't like shiny leather (in some lighting it looks like plastic!) but I remember reading a few posts back (post #503)  that the softer leather gets "curly" and the hardware gets miss-aligned. So... I'm thinking I should keep my shiny PS1. What do you girls think?



Yes my vote is also to keep it.  I doubt it will stay very shiny for long.  I think stiffer is better personally, it will keep its shape for longer and stay looking newer for longer.


----------



## debi.n

Check this out - the designers talking about the PS1 on Net a Porter TV.  Not sure how old this is so maybe you've already seen it....

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/video/Who's Who/640514555001.nap


----------



## debi.n

elice1280 said:


> I went to Barney's this past weekend and saw the Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black.  I've only seen this in pictures but never held it in my hands.  OMG, I fell in love!!!  I'm obsessing over this bag!  Once question, do you ladies and gents consider this bag to be trendy or something that can be carried long term?



I definitely think it can be carried long term, if not I wouldn't get one.  It's very simple and unassuming and has already been around for a few years.  Personally I think it's a classic.


----------



## ilee18

quick question.. i just received my ps1 from net-a-porter, and there was no knot on the strap but it looks a little wrinkled (as if it WAS knotted..) and i did not get a box - just a just bag. and no authentication card.. the only thing it had was just a little paper thing that says "proenza schouler" inside zipper.  Is it normal? am i missing anything??


----------



## oscarlilytc

ilee18 said:


> quick question.. i just received my ps1 from net-a-porter, and there was no knot on the strap but it looks a little wrinkled (as if it WAS knotted..) and i did not get a box - just a just bag. and no authentication card.. the only thing it had was just a little paper thing that says "proenza schouler" inside zipper.  Is it normal? am i missing anything??




I have two PS1's - both bought brand new.  My first one came with the strap unknotted.  It was probably already tried on, or maybe a customer return.  It is easy enough to re-knot if you want too.  Search this thread - there have been posts and photos about re-knotting the strap previously.

I have never seen a box.  They come with a dustbag, a grey Proenza Schouler card that has the care instructions on it and a swing tag that shows the size, colour etc.  There is no "authentication card" as such.


----------



## frugalgirl

debi.n said:


> Wow you are brave!! Rose suede!  Can't wait to see it!


Is a light colored suede super risky? or do i just have to take real good care of it? i've heard stories about rain and what not. any of you have any good advice on taking care of my soon-to-be new bag?


----------



## kmtlred

for those who own the pouchette clutch, any opinions on it?  i was thinking of getting one as a day clutch and wondering how much it holds etc. 
TIA!!!


----------



## vitaminkbc

I love their suede shoulder bag, this is a bag both men and women can pull off. It is simple yet very interesting. I've been trying to make one for me and my bf soon.


----------



## Nicola_Six

frugalgirl said:


> Is a light colored suede super risky? or do i just have to take real good care of it? i've heard stories about rain and what not. any of you have any good advice on taking care of my soon-to-be new bag?



I have a large purple suede PS1. In case of rain, I always have a giant plastic bag in my PS1 that I can whip out and put my purse in (and I check the weather to make sure that I don't bring my PS1 out into the rain if possible!).

I used a weather-proof suede spray (the kind you use on suede shoes) on my PS1 before using it. It helps repel water, but it's not fool proof.

Lastly, I haven't done this yet, but I will - buy and use a suede brush. The brush will help loosen up any dirt and keep the nap looking fresh. I also have used white erasers gently on my bag to loosen/lighten dirt.

When in doubt, get the suede bag professionally cleaned - it can be really hard to clean suede yourself.

Congrats on your soon-to-be new bag - enjoy it!


----------



## k*d

Final update:  Proenza Schouler doesn't have any bags with the old trim, and Kirna Zabete sent me a prepaid shipping label for me to return the bag with the new trim.  It just doesn't look or feel right and I've had such bad luck with the two PS1s I've had that I would rather just return it.  The positive thing out of all this is that I can say I am very pleased with Kirna Zabete's customer service!


----------



## debi.n

frugalgirl said:


> Is a light colored suede super risky? or do i just have to take real good care of it? i've heard stories about rain and what not. any of you have any good advice on taking care of my soon-to-be new bag?


 
I would probably be less worried about rain than I would be about marks, for example if anyone came near me with a pen I would run fast in the other direction. haha. One of the displayed tobacco suedes in Harvey Nichols had a pen mark on it already. I would just worry that it would pick up any bit of dirt. I think you would have to be careful of dirty hands and things like that. But it depends on how often you plan on using it and when, I'm not sure it would be a great everyday bag but as an occasional bag would be fab.


----------



## debi.n

k*d said:


> Final update: Proenza Schouler doesn't have any bags with the old trim, and Kirna Zabete sent me a prepaid shipping label for me to return the bag with the new trim. It just doesn't look or feel right and I've had such bad luck with the two PS1s I've had that I would rather just return it. The positive thing out of all this is that I can say I am very pleased with Kirna Zabete's customer service!


 
That's such a shame, I'm really sorry to hear that. Are there no other colours you would like? Though I know what you mean about being fed up, I've been sending PS1s back and forth for about 3 weeks now and am also getting fed up and considering just giving up as well. Well for now at least.


----------



## pixiejenna

k*d said:


> Final update:  Proenza Schouler doesn't have any bags with the old trim, and Kirna Zabete sent me a prepaid shipping label for me to return the bag with the new trim.  It just doesn't look or feel right and I've had such bad luck with the two PS1s I've had that I would rather just return it.  The positive thing out of all this is that I can say I am very pleased with Kirna Zabete's customer service!




I'm sorry they didn't have a suitable replacement for you. At least you had a very good CS experience sorting it out. What a bummer, well at least now you can get more money back and find something PS or not that excites you so it's not a total loss.


----------



## k*d

Thanks debi.n & pixiejenna!  I got a Celine clasp calfskin bag in gray instead, so I'm happy!


----------



## BagLover21

k*d - this ended wonderfully because i'm a huge celine fan and that clasp bag is fab. i think you can't go wrong with either proenza schouler or celine right now. 

so happy for you.


----------



## BagLover21

elice1280 said:


> I went to Barney's this past weekend and saw the Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black.  I've only seen this in pictures but never held it in my hands.  OMG, I fell in love!!!  I'm obsessing over this bag!  Once question, do you ladies and gents consider this bag to be trendy or something that can be carried long term?



hey elice - i have a large black PS1 and absolutely adore it. would eat it for dinner if i could. the leather is fab and the style is timeless. you won't regret it!


----------



## BagLover21

kmtlred said:


> for those who own the pouchette clutch, any opinions on it?  i was thinking of getting one as a day clutch and wondering how much it holds etc.
> TIA!!!



i would love info on this as well. i love the clutch so can't wait to hear how it is.


----------



## debi.n

k*d said:


> Thanks debi.n & pixiejenna! I got a Celine clasp calfskin bag in gray instead, so I'm happy!


 
I saw your modelling pics of this on the Celine thread, what a great bag!  Congrats!  I hope it serves you better than your PS1s did.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> That's such a shame, I'm really sorry to hear that. Are there no other colours you would like? Though I know what you mean about being fed up, I've been sending PS1s back and forth for about 3 weeks now and am also getting fed up and considering just giving up as well. Well for now at least.



Yes that is very frustrating, I wouldn't blame you for giving up.  Is HN refunding your money?



k*d said:


> Thanks debi.n & pixiejenna!  I got a Celine clasp calfskin bag in gray instead, so I'm happy!



I've had a look at your reveal- it's absolutely gorgeous out of my price range or I'd be considering it...



BagLover21 said:


> hey elice - i have a large black PS1 and absolutely adore it. would eat it for dinner if i could. the leather is fab and the style is timeless. you won't regret it!



Bag lover, that's good to hear , I want to buy the black in medium - have you had any problems with hardware chipping?


----------



## k*d

Thanks everyone!


----------



## demicouture

YAY i finally got my PS bags 2 of which are the POUCH in birch and kelly so here we go!!
im in love!


----------



## Elliespurse

demicouture said:


> YAY i finally got my PS bags 2 of which are the POUCH in birch and kelly so here we go!!
> im in love!



Wow!  Congrats on your new PS1:s! Love both colors


----------



## appleproject

demicouture said:


> YAY i finally got my PS bags 2 of which are the POUCH in birch and kelly so here we go!!
> im in love!



Gorgeous- I particularly like the green. Do you find you can fit a lot in them?


----------



## demicouture

thanks girls
*apple*,
i can fit soo soo much that is why i love it!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

demicouture said:


> YAY i finally got my PS bags 2 of which are the POUCH in birch and kelly so here we go!!
> im in love!



So gorgeous!!!  I need to get something in this kelly green color.  Please post a pic of what you can fit inside, if you can!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't mean to get too off topic but I just requested in the feedback forum a sub forum for PS. For those who would also like to express their intriest in this matter please comment in the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/proenza-schouler-sub-fourm-672076.html#post18460881 thanks


----------



## Micole

k*d said:


> Thanks everyone!



Oh congrats on your Celine! A breathtaking choice!

Demicouture, those are beautiful!! Nice to have such a bag in both neutral and bright. Great choices!


----------



## appleproject

cali_to_ny said:


> So gorgeous!!!  I need to get something in this kelly green color.  Please post a pic of what you can fit inside, if you can!



Yes please I'd really be interested


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Yes that is very frustrating, I wouldn't blame you for giving up.  Is HN refunding your money?



So, what happened was, they collected the scratched bag, and then I spoke to them on the phone about the replacement.  She said the replacement wasn't perfect but better, so I said that was fine.  I also asked about pulling on the clasp and she said that was fine.  So they shipped it out to me and I got it this morning.  It is in much better condition and I am happy with the condition, but it does pull on the clasp.  It is the same problem as the LVR one, the clasp doesn't fit together properly so the bit that sticks out doesn't fit down into the thinner bit of the opening, so it makes it pull and go out of shape.  I know a lot of PS1s do this but for me I don't like the look of this.  So.... again, I'll be returning this one.  I give up for now.  There isn't anywhere else to get the midnight from.  HN said they have one more but it is a display model in Manchester (the one they sent me was from the stock room) so I don't want to take my chances with that one.  I'm going to Paris in 2 1/2 weeks so I can have a look for it there, maybe I will get lucky, and also save some money!  I don't think I will go down the ****** route, because if this ends up happening again and I'm not happy with the bag I am sent it sounds like it will be a lot of money to exchange it.  If I don't find one in Paris I will just have to wait until June....

Oh and check this one out - HN had left the security tag on it!!!!!  What a huge pain that would have been if I was going to keep it!!!!


----------



## debi.n

demicouture said:


> YAY i finally got my PS bags 2 of which are the POUCH in birch and kelly so here we go!!
> im in love!



Congrats!  They are great colours, I also particularly love the green, I wish it fit into my wardrobe.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## appleproject

pixiejenna said:


> I don't mean to get too off topic but I just requested in the feedback forum a sub forum for PS. For those who would also like to express their intriest in this matter please comment in the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/proenza-schouler-sub-fourm-672076.html#post18460881 thanks



Done


debi.n said:


> So, what happened was, they collected the scratched bag, and then I spoke to them on the phone about the replacement.  She said the replacement wasn't perfect but better, so I said that was fine.  I also asked about pulling on the clasp and she said that was fine.  So they shipped it out to me and I got it this morning.  It is in much better condition and I am happy with the condition, but it does pull on the clasp.  It is the same problem as the LVR one, the clasp doesn't fit together properly so the bit that sticks out doesn't fit down into the thinner bit of the opening, so it makes it pull and go out of shape.  I know a lot of PS1s do this but for me I don't like the look of this.  So.... again, I'll be returning this one.  I give up for now.  There isn't anywhere else to get the midnight from.  HN said they have one more but it is a display model in Manchester (the one they sent me was from the stock room) so I don't want to take my chances with that one.  I'm going to Paris in 2 1/2 weeks so I can have a look for it there, maybe I will get lucky, and also save some money!  I don't think I will go down the ****** route, because if this ends up happening again and I'm not happy with the bag I am sent it sounds like it will be a lot of money to exchange it.  If I don't find one in Paris I will just have to wait until June....
> 
> Oh and check this one out - HN had left the security tag on it!!!!!  What a huge pain that would have been if I was going to keep it!!!!



wow, that's so bad.  This has really put me off HN actually.  Has this put you off the PS1 or are you still as enamoured?


----------



## agalarowicz

demicouture said:


> YAY i finally got my PS bags 2 of which are the POUCH in birch and kelly so here we go!!
> im in love!



i love these! would you be able to do some mod pics?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Just curious, is this bag hard to get in/out of? Is the flap & clasp a pain? Does the clasp have to be buckled if carried by the shoulder strap? 
I tend to be lazy and leave my bags unzipped, so I'm just afraid the PS1 would be a lot of work on that front. 

Also can anyone tell me how it compares weight and functionality wise to a Bal City?

TIA!


----------



## treschictx

Absolutely in LOVE!!!


----------



## demicouture

i will try my best to post mod pics soon.. for now my new medium kelly green
and a comparison pic with my new keepall in large in birch


----------



## Chanel_gurl

orchidsuns said:


> I'm not sure if there's already a thread for Proenza Schouler's handbag line, but I searched and nothing came up. I love the bags most, but the clutches are quite nice too. Thoughts on the line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit: barneys.com



That green purse is totally ugly. It looks like a booger. I don't know why anyone would make a purse with that color.


----------



## Micole

demicouture said:


> i will try my best to post mod pics soon.. for now my new medium kelly green
> and a comparison pic with my new keepall in large in birch



Oh demi!!!!! Congrats and congrats!! They are both stunners. The Keep All in birch is exquisite. So nice to see it in that color.. I stare at my bag so often that it's lovely to admire it in a different shade. Yay!


----------



## iluvmybags

scoobiesmomma said:


> Just curious, is this bag hard to get in/out of? Is the flap & clasp a pain? Does the clasp have to be buckled if carried by the shoulder strap?
> I tend to be lazy and leave my bags unzipped, so I'm just afraid the PS1 would be a lot of work on that front.
> 
> Also can anyone tell me how it compares weight and functionality wise to a Bal City?
> 
> TIA!



The PS1 isn't difficult to get in and out of.  The clasp is fairly simple to open and close.  It does have to be closed when carrying the bag on the shoulder -- if you don't close the clasp, the bag won't hang properly and there's a good chance you could stretch or rip the strap.  I don't normally zip my bags closed either, so the PS1 was a little bit of an adjustment for me, but it didn't take me long to get used to it -- it certainly hadn't been enough of a hassle to stop me from using the bag.  I've had it for four months now and have used it almost every day!

There have been several comparisons to the Balenciaga throughout this thread -- in the Reference thread, there's a pic comparing the two bags (http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ere-reference-only-633763-2.html#post16878812).  I think they're very close in both size and weight, altho I think the PS1 is slightly larger.  I've heard a few people say that they think the Balenciaga is the larger of the two, but I didn't find that true (I can fit a lot more inside my PS1 than I could ever fit inside my City)


----------



## oscarlilytc

scoobiesmomma said:


> Just curious, is this bag hard to get in/out of? Is the flap & clasp a pain? Does the clasp have to be buckled if carried by the shoulder strap?
> I tend to be lazy and leave my bags unzipped, so I'm just afraid the PS1 would be a lot of work on that front.
> 
> Also can anyone tell me how it compares weight and functionality wise to a Bal City?
> 
> TIA!



I am the opposite of of what iluvmybags said above!!

I never close the clasp and I always carry with shoulder strap.  If you carry it by the top handle, then clasp has to be shut as the handle is affixed to the flap only (just like the YSL Muse2).

I have both the large and medium.   When I use the medium, I try and remember to do up the clasp because I think that because it is a more structured look, it looks cuter and neater done up, but usually I have stuffed it too full to be able to close it easily!! 

Most of the time I use my large.  It is really slouchy and the flap hangs fine without it being closed.  In fact if I am shopping or somewhere where I am going in and out the bag a lot, as there are secure zip compartments inside for my valuables, I usually leave the flap hanging open down the back of back of the bag.  I think the large looks great this way!!

But, on the times I do close it, I find the clasp really easy and you can open and shut with one hand no probs!


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Wow, that's so bad.  This has really put me off HN actually.  Has this put you off the PS1 or are you still as enamoured?



All this hassle puts me off slightly, but then when I see people posting pics on here of perfect bags it reminds me it is possible and I fall in love again!  It's exactly the bag I need, I wish I could just have it now!  I don't like waiting


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you _*iluvmybags*_ & _*osarlilytc*_! I appreciate both of your point of views they have been very informative and helpful. I think I just may give the PS1 a shot, but now I'm torn on Medium or Large?  If the Large is more slouchy, maybe I should give it a shot as I prefer the more unstructured look.


----------



## oscarlilytc

^^^ I posted pictures back on page 178 (post number 2664) of my large to show how slouchy it is.  This is before I got my medium, but now that I have a medium as well I stand by what I said in that post.

To me they are two totally different bags!  Even though when you look at just their dimensions, the large doesn't seem that much bigger, it is more about the width of the bag that makes it slouchy.

I use my large as an everyday, fit my whole life in type of bag and my medium as more of a nice "purse"!  But don't get me wrong, you can still fit heaps into the medium - it just looks kind of neater!!

I will stop rambling now - I am probably just confusing you even more!!!


----------



## Minawu

I have never seen a PS1 in person, but I own a large Bal city. 

I have a curious question: is PS1 strong enough to hold a 13" Macbook Air in it along with wallet and other little stuff?

There is no way for me to put a laptop in my Bal city. It's so fragile..


----------



## Elliespurse

Minawu said:


> I have never seen a PS1 in person, but I own a large Bal city.
> 
> I have a curious question: is PS1 strong enough to hold a 13" Macbook Air in it along with wallet and other little stuff?
> 
> There is no way for me to put a laptop in my Bal city. It's so fragile..



There's a TFPer often carrying her Macbook Air in the large PS1 (using the strap only), here are mod pics with the Macbook


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Okay, I am REALLY torn on size!! I have no where to see irl either! I can't decide between the Med & Large! I like the slouch of the Large but am afraid it's too big for daily use? Is it too business like? How much heavier is it than the medium, significantly? I am a SAHM and would just be using the bag strictly as my purse, which do you think I should go for?


----------



## mintpearl

I'm a SAHM as well and have both the large and the medium... as an everyday purse needed for holding my keys, foldable sunnies, kindle, small m/u pouch and even a pull-up and wipes, the medium has been great.... If you tend to carry more than that, you should get the large.  The large holds a lot more but I don't think it is too heavy....in general I feel that the PS1s are lightweight.  Even the medium starts to slouch and stretch a bit after use as you can see in some other tPFer's pics of their mediums.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> All this hassle puts me off slightly, but then when I see people posting pics on here of perfect bags it reminds me it is possible and I fall in love again!  It's exactly the bag I need, I wish I could just have it now!  I don't like waiting



Me neither I wish you luck in Paris and hope you find exactly what you're looking for



mintpearl said:


> I'm a SAHM as well and have both the large and the medium... as an everyday purse needed for holding my keys, foldable sunnies, kindle, small m/u pouch and even a pull-up and wipes, the medium has been great.... If you tend to carry more than that, you should get the large.  The large holds a lot more but I don't think it is too heavy....in general I feel that the PS1s are lightweight.  Even the medium starts to slouch and stretch a bit after use as you can see in some other tPFer's pics of their mediums.



Mint pearl, do you find your PS1 holds up well around kids ?


----------



## saranga

Minawu said:


> I have never seen a PS1 in person, but I own a large Bal city.
> 
> I have a curious question: is PS1 strong enough to hold a 13" Macbook Air in it along with wallet and other little stuff?
> 
> There is no way for me to put a laptop in my Bal city. It's so fragile..



i carry my 11inch air in my large saddle ps1, and it's fine in terms of sturdiness. the bag is much sturdier than it appears in my opinion. a 13inch air probably wouldn't make much difference, except in terms of width and how it slips into the bag.

however, i have found that when i've really stuffed the bag- meaning, i'm carrying my laptop, a couple of regular sized books, wallet, and it is relatively heavy, the knot has come loose on a couple of occasions. i prefer the bag knotted, so if you plan to carry messenger style this probably wouldn't pose a problem


----------



## mintpearl

*appleproject* I do! I do have black PS1s so that helps with me not worrying about using them around small kids! With the exception of the clasp that a few tPFers have had a problem with, I feel the PS1 is a very well-made purse...The leather/lining quality is great!
However, I do rotate my purses pretty frequently and I haven't used the PS1 exclusively and continuously since purchasing it.  If you are worried about the clasp for instance...i suggest that you purchase your PS1 from Barney's or another department store that is able to send purses out for repair.


----------



## go_dragons

****** has a medium midnight and smoke available as well as some other great selections.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/201...ts-messenger/?smid=tw-nytimesrunway&seid=auto

Hope this is not off topic but I think this is an interesting reading for all PS1 owners or potential owers!


----------



## oscarlilytc

^^^ There was a Purse Blog entry about this bag the other day!!!

http://www.purseblog.com/debates/target-takes-on-proenza-schoulers-ps1.html


----------



## killerdolly

Minawu - i put my 13" macbookpro in my ps1 large and it is fine. don't worry about it


----------



## scoobiesmomma

What's the likely hood of being able to find this PS1? I am guessing resale only? Is this a Large?


----------



## Elliespurse

scoobiesmomma said:


> What's the likely hood of being able to find this PS1? I am guessing resale only? Is this a Large?
> 
> bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/picture-3.png



I'm wondering if this is the Navy suede, and the pic makes it lighter colored? The Navy suede has been available every season so far, here are the coming Fall-11 colors. I guess it's the medium size in the pic.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ I think it's def Purple and different from the Navy. I have seen it referred to as Purple Suede and seems to date back at least two years ago.


----------



## pixiejenna

mimi_glasshouse said:


> http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/201...ts-messenger/?smid=tw-nytimesrunway&seid=auto
> 
> Hope this is not off topic but I think this is an interesting reading for all PS1 owners or potential owers!





oscarlilytc said:


> ^^^ There was a Purse Blog entry about this bag the other day!!!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/debates/target-takes-on-proenza-schoulers-ps1.html



We've been discussing it for awhile actually the thread is here. I posted a few "spy" pics of it on the first page. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/vinyl-ps1-copy-at-target-667138.html


----------



## MyHjourney

I think its purple suede, not navy. And it looks like the large to me? I knw most of her bags are in large! I like her!!!


----------



## xing

I was wondering, the "tan suede" that was first spotted on MK and Kiki before PS1 even came out, is it now called tobacco suede?


----------



## Elliespurse

xing said:


> I was wondering, the "tan suede" that was first spotted on MK and Kiki before PS1 even came out, is it now called tobacco suede?



There was this Natural Suede at Net-a-Porter just for AW09 as far as I know. The tobacco has been available every season..


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Question for you PS ladies! So as posted above and as in my signature I am head over heels for this Purple Suede PS1!! The likelihood of me finding it thought is probably slim to none I am guessing as it seems to be an early 2010 bag! Should I compromise and go for the Navy Suede, or wait it out and see if I can find the Purple or hope that another suede shade will come along in the future that tickles my fancy?!


----------



## Elliespurse

scoobiesmomma said:


> Question for you PS ladies! So as posted above and as in my signature I am head over heels for this Purple Suede PS1!! The likelihood of me finding it thought is probably slim to none I am guessing as it seems to be an early 2010 bag! Should I compromise and go for the Navy Suede, or wait it out and see if I can find the Purple or hope that another suede shade will come along in the future that tickles my fancy?!



I at least found your Purple suede color, it was available at Edit New York in fall 2010. Perhaps they had the satchel too?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^  Thank you *Ellies*! I just emailed them, I am sure it's pretty much a shot in the dark, but figured it's worth a try...!


----------



## debi.n

scoobiesmomma said:


> Question for you PS ladies! So as posted above and as in my signature I am head over heels for this Purple Suede PS1!! The likelihood of me finding it thought is probably slim to none I am guessing as it seems to be an early 2010 bag! Should I compromise and go for the Navy Suede, or wait it out and see if I can find the Purple or hope that another suede shade will come along in the future that tickles my fancy?!



Well we've already seen the suede shades for this fall, and there isn't a purple, but there is a 'raspberry', not sure what you think about that.  It's quite a bit brighter.  I imagine it would be quite difficult to find past seasons' colours, but it might happen eventually if someone wants to sell one, but you could be looking forever.  If you don't like any of the fall suede colours and like the navy suede then maybe you should go for that, or if you do like one of the fall colours better than navy then just wait for that.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Yeah, I am not in love with the Rasberry and I already have a 'pink' bag so I'd prefer to either wait or go for the Navy. Maybe I should go another direction all together and get a keepall which has really grown on me and wait on the PS1.


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, today I ordered a medium midnight from ******. Erica showed me pics of the potential bags and I picked one out.  I didn't realise what a big savings it would be for me to buy one from her, so I have accepted that if it's not perfect it'll be ok because I'm going to save about 30%.  I also thought it was worth the risk of not being able to return it for that amount of savings.  So next week I'll finally have my PS1!!


----------



## pixiejenna

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, today I ordered a medium midnight from ******. Erica showed me pics of the potential bags and I picked one out.  I didn't realise what a big savings it would be for me to buy one from her, so I have accepted that if it's not perfect it'll be ok because I'm going to save about 30%.  I also thought it was worth the risk of not being able to return it for that amount of savings.  So next week I'll finally have my PS1!!




Congrats on your first PS1! Erica is great to work with and her prices can't be beat!


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n* - Congrats!!  It's great you could pic out a nice one finally!


----------



## tadpolenyc

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, today I ordered a medium midnight from ******. Erica showed me pics of the potential bags and I picked one out.  I didn't realise what a big savings it would be for me to buy one from her, so I have accepted that if it's not perfect it'll be ok because I'm going to save about 30%.  I also thought it was worth the risk of not being able to return it for that amount of savings.  So next week I'll finally have my PS1!!



congrats! midnight is a gorgeous color. i'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, today I ordered a medium midnight from ******. Erica showed me pics of the potential bags and I picked one out.  I didn't realise what a big savings it would be for me to buy one from her, so I have accepted that if it's not perfect it'll be ok because I'm going to save about 30%.  I also thought it was worth the risk of not being able to return it for that amount of savings.  So next week I'll finally have my PS1!!



Awesome news, I'm realign looking forward to pics did you get my pm btw? My mail played up and I either sent a message twice or nothing at all


----------



## debi.n

Thanks guys!  I hope it is a good one, I have seen pics and also drove Erica crazy with loads of questions   I'm really looking forward to finally using it!  And I don't have to stress myself out on our trip to Paris by running around to all the shops looking for it.  I can have a more relaxed shopping experience.  haha.

Apple I PMed you.


----------



## Micole

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, today I ordered a medium midnight from ******. Erica showed me pics of the potential bags and I picked one out.  I didn't realise what a big savings it would be for me to buy one from her, so I have accepted that if it's not perfect it'll be ok because I'm going to save about 30%.  I also thought it was worth the risk of not being able to return it for that amount of savings.  So next week I'll finally have my PS1!!



Yay!! It's about time right? You must be so excited, and I'm excited for you!!


----------



## pinkmotels

Is there anyone in this forum who's used their PS1 as an everyday bag consistently? How has the bag held up? I'm tossing up between a black PS1 (not sure what size yet) or a Givenchy Pandora. I love the PS1 but I've read some negative feedback on it so can I hear from those who've had good experiences with the bag? I don't baby my bags and I love the way this bag slouches with age, but I'm just a little unsure about the hardware issues. 
I'd be using the bag at least everyday, and carrying everyday essentials and a few work items. Anyone have some feedback for me? Thankyou!


----------



## Elliespurse

pinkmotels said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who's used their PS1 as an everyday bag consistently? How has the bag held up? I'm tossing up between a black PS1 (not sure what size yet) or a Givenchy Pandora. I love the PS1 but I've read some negative feedback on it so can I hear from those who've had good experiences with the bag? I don't baby my bags and I love the way this bag slouches with age, but I'm just a little unsure about the hardware issues.
> I'd be using the bag at least everyday, and carrying everyday essentials and a few work items. Anyone have some feedback for me? Thankyou!



I've used my smoke PS1 every day for many months (during the warm period) and my black now and then even for rainy days. I think it depends which color you choose although some of the newer PS1:s are calf instead of lamb.

Here's a great thread too: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-how-has-it-aged-670105.html


----------



## nielnielniel

and above all, buy from proper retailers or direct from website cause if anything happenes, you won't be f***ed like me...


----------



## debi.n

Micole said:


> Yay!! It's about time right? You must be so excited, and I'm excited for you!!



Thanks!! I'm super excited. It was shipped yesterday!


----------



## tadpolenyc

xing said:


> I was wondering, the "tan suede" that was first spotted on MK and Kiki before PS1 even came out, is it now called tobacco suede?


 
yes. i remember researching it right when it came out. i saw it at barneys a couple of weeks ago, but i can't handle the maintenance that comes with owning a suede bag no matter how much i love it.


----------



## xing

I was thinking of spraying it with a bottle of the waterproof protectant(the one with the amazing water splashing stunt. co something) and be done with it. 

I thought about it often too. I was thinking worse come to worse, I'll just send it for cleaning regularly.


----------



## tadpolenyc

sounds like you already have a plan laid out for its care. go for it. i absolutely love the color.


----------



## iluvmybags

pinkmotels said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who's used their PS1 as an everyday bag consistently? How has the bag held up? I'm tossing up between a black PS1 (not sure what size yet) or a Givenchy Pandora. I love the PS1 but I've read some negative feedback on it so can I hear from those who've had good experiences with the bag? I don't baby my bags and I love the way this bag slouches with age, but I'm just a little unsure about the hardware issues.
> I'd be using the bag at least everyday, and carrying everyday essentials and a few work items. Anyone have some feedback for me? Thankyou!



I bought my bag at the end of November and used it every day since up until about a week ago.  It's held up extremely well w/very little to no evidence of prior wear -- no scratches, no scuffs or finger nail markings.  No water spots or discoloration of the leather.  The edges & corners all look great.  The color has warmed very slightly but there's barely a difference from how it looked when it was brand new.  I've had no problem with any of the hardware on the bag & the luggage tag has never come loose or fallen off.  The only thing I noticed just recently is that one end of the shoulder strap seems to have worn a little more heavily than the other end.  The shoulder strap is made from two separate pieces of leather and one of them seems a little bit thicker than the other end -- the one that's thinner feels slightly more worn along the edges.  There's no heavy cracking or peeling or anything like that, but when you run your fingers along the edge of the strap, you can just tell that the bag's been carried and used -- does that make sense?  it doesn't affect how the bag looks or how it functions --

I love my bag as much (if not more!) than I did when I first recd it and I'm very impressed with how well it's worn (and I don't baby my bags nor did I spray it with anything before I used it - and I carried it in rain & snow, a blizzards and an ice storm!! )


----------



## i*heart*bag

Hi all PS1 lovers! I'm falling in love with PS1 Maize Medium but I'm afraid that a light-colored bag like that would easily have color transfer from jeans, etc. Has anyone had a color transfer problem with light colored PS1 (especially with Maize)? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## iluvmybags

i*heart*bag said:


> Hi all PS1 lovers! I'm falling in love with PS1 Maize Medium but I'm afraid that a light-colored bag like that would easily have color transfer from jeans, etc. Has anyone had a color transfer problem with light colored PS1 (especially with Maize)? Thanks in advance for the info!


if you search thru this thread for "color transfer" you'll find lots of posts/topics of conversations about this --
this thread may also be of some help to you:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-how-has-it-aged-670105.html


----------



## Elliespurse

i*heart*bag said:


> Hi all PS1 lovers! I'm falling in love with PS1 Maize Medium but I'm afraid that a light-colored bag like that would easily have color transfer from jeans, etc. Has anyone had a color transfer problem with light colored PS1 (especially with Maize)? Thanks in advance for the info!



The Maize is a gorgeous color  and some TPF:ers got this and posted earlier in this thread. It could be color transfer because of the color and how it's carried.. treating with a rain&stain spray (like Apple Garde) could help I think. Sending the bag to LMB for pretreatment is also an idea, they have huge experience with Balenciaga bags. Good luck deciding.


----------



## iluvmybags

pinkmotels said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who's used their PS1 as an everyday bag consistently? How has the bag held up? I'm tossing up between a black PS1 (not sure what size yet) or a Givenchy Pandora. I love the PS1 but I've read some negative feedback on it so can I hear from those who've had good experiences with the bag? I don't baby my bags and I love the way this bag slouches with age, but I'm just a little unsure about the hardware issues.
> I'd be using the bag at least everyday, and carrying everyday essentials and a few work items. Anyone have some feedback for me? Thankyou!



check out this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-how-has-it-aged-670105.html
I just added a couple of pics of my bag after 4 mos of daily use w/no water/stain repellent or any kind of babying or special care


----------



## pinkmotels

iluvmybags said:


> I bought my bag at the end of November and used it every day since up until about a week ago.  It's held up extremely well w/very little to no evidence of prior wear -- no scratches, no scuffs or finger nail markings.  No water spots or discoloration of the leather.  The edges & corners all look great.  The color has warmed very slightly but there's barely a difference from how it looked when it was brand new.  I've had no problem with any of the hardware on the bag & the luggage tag has never come loose or fallen off.  The only thing I noticed just recently is that one end of the shoulder strap seems to have worn a little more heavily than the other end.  The shoulder strap is made from two separate pieces of leather and one of them seems a little bit thicker than the other end -- the one that's thinner feels slightly more worn along the edges.  There's no heavy cracking or peeling or anything like that, but when you run your fingers along the edge of the strap, you can just tell that the bag's been carried and used -- does that make sense?  it doesn't affect how the bag looks or how it functions --
> 
> I love my bag as much (if not more!) than I did when I first recd it and I'm very impressed with how well it's worn (and I don't baby my bags nor did I spray it with anything before I used it - and I carried it in rain & snow, a blizzards and an ice storm!! )




Thanks so much for the detailed reply! I'm thinking ill get the black if I decide on the PS1, now just need to figure out what size. I actually don't mind the worn in look that it gets, I just want to make sure it's not an overly delicate bag and can withstand everyday use...if I'm going to invest this much in a bag I don't want to have to rotate it


----------



## simplepretty

hello, purse blog forum! i joined due to my fascination (of late) with the PS1 and PS11.

i'm really eager for an orange color + was wondering if any of you know when the pre-fall collections will be available. the burnt orange PS11 looks gorgeous + so I'm hoping the color crosses over to the PS1, too. then i'll just have to decide which one.

thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

simplepretty said:


> hello, purse blog forum! i joined due to my fascination (of late) with the PS1 and PS11.
> 
> i'm really eager for an orange color + was wondering if any of you know when the pre-fall collections will be available. the burnt orange PS11 looks gorgeous + so I'm hoping the color crosses over to the PS1, too. then i'll just have to decide which one.
> 
> thank you.



Hello and welcome!

There are actually orange colors coming for fall, see this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-f-w-2011-color-chart-673602.html#post18530913


----------



## simplepretty

thanks @elliespurse the tangerine is beautiful! i don't know if i can wait "all" the way to fall  i'm impatient for a new bag at the moment ....


----------



## Elliespurse

simplepretty said:


> thanks @elliespurse the tangerine is beautiful! i don't know if i can wait "all" the way to fall  i'm impatient for a new bag at the moment ....



The current Red Clay suede PS1 is really gorgeous too


----------



## warriorwoman

pinkmotels said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who's used their PS1 as an everyday bag consistently? How has the bag held up? I'm tossing up between a black PS1 (not sure what size yet) or a Givenchy Pandora. I love the PS1 but I've read some negative feedback on it so can I hear from those who've had good experiences with the bag? I don't baby my bags and I love the way this bag slouches with age, but I'm just a little unsure about the hardware issues.
> I'd be using the bag at least everyday, and carrying everyday essentials and a few work items. Anyone have some feedback for me? Thankyou!


pinkmotels - I have used my medium suede navy about 3 times per week for about the past 5 months. I would say the bag seems to have worn more than other brands. The edges are a bit shiny and one of the metal rivets fell out. It does not look bad, but it definitely does not look brand new. My only other comment on the bag is that I wish the strap was longer. It does not really look right if you wear it cross body, especially with a coat. 
Don't get me wrong - I do still love this bag!!


----------



## jackieusc

pinkmotels said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who's used their PS1 as an everyday bag consistently? How has the bag held up? I'm tossing up between a black PS1 (not sure what size yet) or a Givenchy Pandora. I love the PS1 but I've read some negative feedback on it so can I hear from those who've had good experiences with the bag? I don't baby my bags and I love the way this bag slouches with age, but I'm just a little unsure about the hardware issues.
> I'd be using the bag at least everyday, and carrying everyday essentials and a few work items. Anyone have some feedback for me? Thankyou!



I bought my large saddle at the end of last summer and wore it straight until November.  The only wear it shows is a single watermark from who knows where, could have been my morning starbucks because I had it in the rain and it never kept a watermark.
I did scratch it up a bit with my nails but the Saddle just looks better with age. It WILL show spots and scratches but the Saddle just begs to be worn in like this!  I love this bag.


----------



## saranga

jackieusc said:


> I bought my large saddle at the end of last summer and wore it straight until November.  The only wear it shows is a single watermark from who knows where, could have been my morning starbucks because I had it in the rain and it never kept a watermark.
> I did scratch it up a bit with my nails but the Saddle just looks better with age. It WILL show spots and scratches but the Saddle just begs to be worn in like this!  I love this bag.



would you say that the saddle darkens with age? i just bought a saddle and while i love it, there are parts of the leather where it is more orange than brown, and i keep hoping that it will darken up eventually hehe


----------



## kmtlred

jackieusc and saranga, i would love to see pics of the saddle and especially how it has aged...


----------



## jackieusc

saranga said:


> would you say that the saddle darkens with age? i just bought a saddle and while i love it, there are parts of the leather where it is more orange than brown, and i keep hoping that it will darken up eventually hehe



Yes, it has darkened, and looks perfect!  Looks like something Robert Redford would keep around the ranch.....love it!


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, in case anyone is interested in what is on offer in London at the moment, this is what I saw in Liberty today.  Medium black, red clay suede, two saddles (I think the same ones I saw about a month or so ago, one looked really worn from being the display model..lots of scratches and very slouched). One grass suede pouch. One large midnight. Keepalls in navy suede, two in maize. Two white clutches.


----------



## lavie

Ladies who have the Suede PS1s .. 
Would you be able to tell me what is the weight of the Medium and Large Suede PS1?
And if you could let me know if its much heavier than the Leather ones?
I'm thinking of getting a Suede but I'm worried that it would get too heavy especially in a Large.
Thanks!


----------



## teddyak

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, well I just wanted to share my experience with Luisa Via Roma. It wasn't a very good one I have to say. I posted earlier that the bag they sent me had a problem with the clasp and the front pocket was misshapen quite badly because of pulling on the clasp. Well after that I noticed that there was even a grommet missing! I can't really believe they would send me a bag like that and obviously didn't check it over at all before they sent it to me. I have a feeling it may have been a display model or maybe one someone had used and returned, because I later found out it was their last one. Very disappointing.
> 
> And dealing with them over email was quite a struggle, it was as though no one had ever asked them for an exchange before. I emailed them straight away in the morning saying I wanted an exchange and they asked for photos which I sent straight away. They didn't respond that day. Later in that day I realised the grommet was missing and sent them another email with more pictures. No acknowledgement of this email. Then the next day I emailed them saying can I _please _get the RMA number so I can send it back, and I just kept getting emails from them asking if I wanted a refund or store credit. I tried explaining another two times that I wanted an exchange but only if the bag they were going to send me was in better condition. After all these emails, I get another one from them asking if I wanted to return the bag at all!! It was very strange. I said YES OF COURSE I want to return the bag! Then it comes out that they don't have any more left (even though they were still available on the website), so I said I want a refund, and they then sent me the RMA and details of how to return it. It was a very odd exchange, like they had never had anyone asking to exchange an item before, and it was very unprofessional when you're used to dealing with places like Net a Porter who are super efficient. And there was never any acknowledgement about the grommet.
> 
> Anyhow, it really put me off them, firstly because they would even consider sending me a bag like that and secondly how they run their customer service. It made me think if this is what it's like trying to exchange something, what would they be like if I had a problem with the bag and needed their help? I think I would rather pay more and get one from a shop here I know has good customer service
> 
> So *appleproject*, you might want to think twice and get yours from Harvey Nichols.....


 sorry to hear that you experience the same kind of bad service from LUISAVIAROMA as my. They have the worst customer service and i really mean that and i am not at all a fussy customer. I also asked them for an exchange and had to go thru the same replied after a few day, ( no exchange would u like a refund or store credit) and i m from canada and have to paid duty tax which cannot get fully refund from them. And then all thesame troulble as your experience. i dont know how they think their customer service are ver efficent . NEVER EVER GIVE THEM YOU HARD EARN MONEY.


----------



## debi.n

teddyak said:


> sorry to hear that you experience the same kind of bad service from LUISAVIAROMA as my. They have the worst customer service and i really mean that and i am not at all a fussy customer. I also asked them for an exchange and had to go thru the same replied after a few day, ( no exchange would u like a refund or store credit) and i m from canada and have to paid duty tax which cannot get fully refund from them. And then all thesame troulble as your experience. i dont know how they think their customer service are ver efficent . NEVER EVER GIVE THEM YOU HARD EARN MONEY.



Oh no I'm sorry you had the same experience as me.  What was wrong with your bag?  What you said makes me think they just can't be bothered doing the exchange, rather than them not having another item to exchange it with.  Maybe because they offer 'free shipping' they don't want to do exchanges for people.  It really was a bad experience, I was really surprised considering how big the shop/internet shop is.  You would think they would have to deal with people asking for exchanges all the time, but it was like I was the first one and they didn't know what I was talking about.  It had me worried that I might not get my money back.  I did eventually, but I had to keep asking them when they were going to do it and it took over a week from when they received the bag which is not good either.

You should be able to get your duty back, but I think you have to apply to get it back from Canada Customs rather than LVR.  Check on the Canada Customs website, I think you just need to show them proof you returned the item and they will give you your duty back.


----------



## simplepretty

Elliespurse said:


> The current Red Clay suede PS1 is really gorgeous too


@elliespurse the red clay is really pretty! i just don't trust myself w/a suede bag for everyday.


----------



## debi.n

I just realised, I don't think I have EVER seen a pic or heard anyone mention owning a patent black PS1??  Are they that unpopular?  I would be interested to see any owners' pics of this bag.


----------



## killerdolly

saranga said:


> would you say that the saddle darkens with age? i just bought a saddle and while i love it, there are parts of the leather where it is more orange than brown, and i keep hoping that it will darken up eventually hehe



my saddle looks uneven as well with some parts darker than the other but i think it is unique this way. and like jackieusc i think the bag should have some scratches cause it looks better that way. my ps1 wallet in midnight is totally scratched but i think it gives it character


----------



## tadpolenyc

i'm sort of worried now reading about debi.n's experience with lvr. i just ordered a medium saddle ps1 from them, and i'm hoping it arrives in perfect condition. i won't settle for less. i did have an issue prior to ordering, and i called them directly. they were very helpful, so perhaps they're more responsive via telephone.


----------



## Elliespurse

debi.n said:


> I just realised, I don't think I have EVER seen a pic or heard anyone mention owning a patent black PS1??  Are they that unpopular?  I would be interested to see any owners' pics of this bag.



I think the Patent PS1:s has been exclusive to the PS website so far. I'd like to see pics too, especially mod pics.



*tadpolenyc* - Congrats on ordering a PS1!!


----------



## debi.n

tadpolenyc said:


> i'm sort of worried now reading about debi.n's experience with lvr. i just ordered a medium saddle ps1 from them, and i'm hoping it arrives in perfect condition. i won't settle for less. i did have an issue prior to ordering, and i called them directly. they were very helpful, so perhaps they're more responsive via telephone.


 
I hope it works out for you, other people seem to have gotten good bags from them.  After that experience and also the fact they thought it was ok to send me a £1255 bag with a grommet missing, I'm pretty put off from ordering from them again.


----------



## tadpolenyc

Elliespurse said:


> I think the Patent PS1:s has been exclusive to the PS website so far. I'd like to see pics too, especially mod pics.
> 
> 
> 
> *tadpolenyc* - Congrats on ordering a PS1!!



thanks! it's actually my second one in a week, so, you know, i'm really succumbing to the obsession right now.


----------



## debi.n

tadpolenyc said:


> thanks! it's actually my second one in a week, so, you know, i'm really succumbing to the obsession right now.


 

What did I miss?!  What was the first one?


----------



## teddyak

debi.n said:


> Oh no I'm sorry you had the same experience as me.  What was wrong with your bag?  What you said makes me think they just can't be bothered doing the exchange, rather than them not having another item to exchange it with.  Maybe because they offer 'free shipping' they don't want to do exchanges for people.  It really was a bad experience, I was really surprised considering how big the shop/internet shop is.  You would think they would have to deal with people asking for exchanges all the time, but it was like I was the first one and they didn't know what I was talking about.  It had me worried that I might not get my money back.  I did eventually, but I had to keep asking them when they were going to do it and it took over a week from when they received the bag which is not good either.
> 
> You should be able to get your duty back, but I think you have to apply to get it back from Canada Customs rather than LVR.  Check on the Canada Customs website, I think you just need to show them proof you returned the item and they will give you your duty back.


glad you got ur money back. Like i said im so easy that when they keep giving me troulble for simply a exchange then after feww email i decide to not waste my time and trouble just en up keeping the bag that( i got the ELECTRIC BLUE MULBERRY BAYSWATER ) I know i wont be giving them my money ever and hope no one have to go thru this experiece as us ,thats why i post my cmplaint up to consumer report page too.  And oh no theyy have no free shipping or anything, its just evrything already added to the total thats all. Any how now i am in search for a Celine mini luggage in red and a yellow PS1.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

teddyak said:


> glad you got ur money back. Like i said im so easy that when they keep giving me troulble for simply a exchange then after feww email i decide to not waste my time and trouble just en up keeping the bag that( i got the ELECTRIC BLUE MULBERRY BAYSWATER ) I know i wont be giving them my money ever and hope no one have to go thru this experiece as us ,thats why i post my cmplaint up to consumer report page too.  And oh no theyy have no free shipping or anything, its just evrything already added to the total thats all. Any how now i am in search for a Celine mini luggage in red and a yellow PS1.



If you are in Canada...why not getting from ******....Erica has the stunning Maize in Medium Size available at unbeatable price  !

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-maize-ps1-medium-p-1898.html


----------



## teddyak

tadpolenyc said:


> i'm sort of worried now reading about debi.n's experience with lvr. i just ordered a medium saddle ps1 from them, and i'm hoping it arrives in perfect condition. i won't settle for less. i did have an issue prior to ordering, and i called them directly. they were very helpful, so perhaps they're more responsive via telephone.


yeh they were helpful just when we want to order i purchase from them but after paid and receiving item i feel kind of neglected. (if u know what i mean)


----------



## teddyak

mimi_glasshouse said:


> If you are in Canada...why not getting from ******....Erica has the stunning Maize in Medium Size available at unbeatable price  !
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-maize-ps1-medium-p-1898.html


thanks for the links but  i only buy my new from auth retailer. i feel more safe thaty way hihi


----------



## aurora_p

Hi all, I just ordered my first PS1 ever (in black of course ) from LVR and after reading this all I've gotten worried about my order... I placed the order last Saturday and haven't heard anything from them since order confirmation. Usually Luisa Via Roma has shipped the goods extremely fast, like, the next day, but now they haven't sent me any information. I know I get too worried too fast but anyway, hope it'll be fine this time too!


----------



## debi.n

aurora_p said:


> Hi all, I just ordered my first PS1 ever (in black of course ) from LVR and after reading this all I've gotten worried about my order... I placed the order last Saturday and haven't heard anything from them since order confirmation. Usually Luisa Via Roma has shipped the goods extremely fast, like, the next day, but now they haven't sent me any information. I know I get too worried too fast but anyway, hope it'll be fine this time too!


 
When I ordered from them I also placed the order on a Saturday, had the order confirmation, and then received the order on the Tuesday. I didn't hear from them between that. So I wouldn't worry if you haven't heard from them. You will probably get it today.

And congrats on your PS1!!


----------



## aurora_p

debi.n said:


> When I ordered from them I also placed the order on a Saturday, had the order confirmation, and then received the order on the Tuesday. I didn't hear from them between that. So I wouldn't worry if you haven't heard from them. You will probably get it today.
> 
> And congrats on your PS1!!


 
Thank you debi.n! So they don't send any order update to the buyer after they've shipped the bag? I've bought from them a few times a couple of years ago and back then they always sent me a message including shipping information, such as tracking number and stuff, right after they had shipped the bag :o

I hope it's like that though, so it would be likely that I received my bag today!


----------



## debi.n

aurora_p said:


> Thank you debi.n! So they don't send any order update to the buyer after they've shipped the bag? I've bought from them a few times a couple of years ago and back then they always sent me a message including shipping information, such as tracking number and stuff, right after they had shipped the bag :o
> 
> I hope it's like that though, so it would be likely that I received my bag today!


 
No I actually received the email with the shipping information in it AFTER I received the bag!  And someone else on here, I can't remember who it was now, also told me that the same thing happened with them.


----------



## Jerrica

Patent PS!? I haven't seen...I need to check this out!


----------



## debi.n

My PS1 is here!!!!  Erica only sent it on Friday, and it's here already!!  The condition is amazing, it has no scratches on it at all, and holds its shape really well.  There is some slight pulling on the clasp, but I'm realising that is so hard to avoid, and it will only happen when holding onto the bag by the top handle, and I plan on using the strap instead.  (It seems like the manufacturers put the clasp on the front pocket slightly lower than it should be most of the time, and some are worse than others).

So I would definitely recommend ******.  I've saved loads of money, and because the bags aren't being displayed in a shop they come to you in pretty much perfect condition.  It looks like it has hardly ever been touched.  There is one tiny mark on the edge on the front pocket, but I will try some cleaner on it and if it doesn't come out it's no big deal, it's hardly noticable.

I will post some pics and mod pics soon, my house is in a bit of a state at the moment because we're having some refurbishments done so our full length mirror isn't up, but when it is back up I will take some pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n* - Finally a bag in great condition!  Congrats on your PS1!! I'm looking forward to the pics!


----------



## tadpolenyc

debi.n said:


> What did I miss?!  What was the first one?



i got a medium black and now i'm waiting on saddle, but i think i'm going to let the black go. it's really nice, but not sure i need another black bag. i'll post pics soon.


----------



## ARDENKA

Those who are hestiate to order from ******, Erica has an amazing reputation on TPF. 
Definitely do a search and see all the positive experiences with her. (I've never ordered from her before, but have emailed with her a few times and she is just lovely.)


----------



## pixiejenna

debi.n said:


> My PS1 is here!!!!  Erica only sent it on Friday, and it's here already!!  The condition is amazing, it has no scratches on it at all, and holds its shape really well.  There is some slight pulling on the clasp, but I'm realising that is so hard to avoid, and it will only happen when holding onto the bag by the top handle, and I plan on using the strap instead.  (It seems like the manufacturers put the clasp on the front pocket slightly lower than it should be most of the time, and some are worse than others).
> 
> So I would definitely recommend ******.  I've saved loads of money, and because the bags aren't being displayed in a shop they come to you in pretty much perfect condition.  It looks like it has hardly ever been touched.  There is one tiny mark on the edge on the front pocket, but I will try some cleaner on it and if it doesn't come out it's no big deal, it's hardly noticable.
> 
> I will post some pics and mod pics soon, my house is in a bit of a state at the moment because we're having some refurbishments done so our full length mirror isn't up, but when it is back up I will take some pics.




I can't wait to see pics of your new bag! 

I've shopped at ******  a lot, I've purchased both new and used and I've never been disapointed. I love that E has such low prices when compared to regular retail. It honestly makes me regret buying any handbag at full retail price. She's also very quick to respond if you have any questions, such wonderful customer service.


----------



## debi.n

pixiejenna said:


> I can't wait to see pics of your new bag!
> 
> I've shopped at ****** a lot, I've purchased both new and used and I've never been disapointed. I love that E has such low prices when compared to regular retail. It honestly makes me regret buying any handbag at full retail price. She's also very quick to respond if you have any questions, such wonderful customer service.


 
Especially if you are abroad like me and can take advantage of the exchange rate as well, it makes it even cheaper.  I wouldn't hesitate to buy from her again.

The only thing I would say though is you need to be really sure about what you want, unless you don't mind losing the 15% restocking fee.


----------



## pradaholic

debi.n said:


> No I actually received the email with the shipping information in it AFTER I received the bag!  And someone else on here, I can't remember who it was now, also told me that the same thing happened with them.



Haha debi.n, it's me  I received the shipping notification email after I got the bag!

Congrats on your PS1 from ******...photos quick quick please


----------



## Micole

debi.n said:


> My PS1 is here!!!!  Erica only sent it on Friday, and it's here already!!  The condition is amazing, it has no scratches on it at all, and holds its shape really well.  There is some slight pulling on the clasp, but I'm realising that is so hard to avoid, and it will only happen when holding onto the bag by the top handle, and I plan on using the strap instead.  (It seems like the manufacturers put the clasp on the front pocket slightly lower than it should be most of the time, and some are worse than others).
> 
> So I would definitely recommend ******.  I've saved loads of money, and because the bags aren't being displayed in a shop they come to you in pretty much perfect condition.  It looks like it has hardly ever been touched.  There is one tiny mark on the edge on the front pocket, but I will try some cleaner on it and if it doesn't come out it's no big deal, it's hardly noticable.
> 
> I will post some pics and mod pics soon, my house is in a bit of a state at the moment because we're having some refurbishments done so our full length mirror isn't up, but when it is back up I will take some pics.



Yay!!!!!!! This is cause for celebration indeed! I am SO super pleased for you. I can't wait to see your pics. That's such amazing news and I congratulate you not only on your acquisition, but on your patience is getting one that was just right! 
It's also great to know about Erica. I'm in Canada, so I'll certainly be sourcing out my next purchase from her. I'm thinking a medium PS1 in a neutral suede.. But I'm thrilled just to enjoy my Keepall at the moment!


----------



## debi.n

pradaholic said:


> Haha debi.n, it's me  I received the shipping notification email after I got the bag!
> 
> Congrats on your PS1 from ******...photos quick quick please



Sorry!!  Of course it was you, sorry for being too lazy to go back and look!  

Thanks!!


----------



## debi.n

Thanks everyone!  It has definitely helped being able to share my misery with everyone on here!!  I'm actually quite glad those bags I got before were bad cause I ended up saving lots of money in the end.  Must be fate.  haha

And I managed to remove the tiny mark with a bit of cleaner and a Q Tip!  So the bag is perfect!

Pics soon!


----------



## tadpolenyc

glad to hear that everything finally worked out for you! i love midnight, so i'm looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## appleproject

Can't wait for pics


----------



## muzilulu

I received my medium PS1 in smoke from Erica last Friday, already using her for couple days now. Love the bag so much, the leather is so smooth, and it holds a lot, and color is versatile.... just love it!! Will post modelling picture soon. 

And amazingly my bf gave a compliment on her as well. That does not happen often.


----------



## sbogata

I just ordered a PS1 Pouch in Saddle and was wondering if there's another way to adjust the strap besides knotting it.  Is there a way to double it up and make it shoulder length using the belt part?


----------



## debi.n

muzilulu said:


> I received my medium PS1 in smoke from Erica last Friday, already using her for couple days now. Love the bag so much, the leather is so smooth, and it holds a lot, and color is versatile.... just love it!! Will post modelling picture soon.
> 
> And amazingly my bf gave a compliment on her as well. That does not happen often.



Congrats!! I saw that the medium smokes had sold out, it was you!  Can't wait to see the pics. I'm really interested to hear how it wears, and whether or not the new type of leather makes a difference in terms of the colour change issues.


----------



## tadpolenyc

debi.n said:


> Congrats!! I saw that the medium smokes had sold out, it was you! Can't wait to see the pics. I'm really interested to hear how it wears, and whether or not the new type of leather makes a difference in terms of the colour change issues.


 
when you say new type of leather, are you referring to the glossy finish, or do you mean ps1's are being made with lambskin now as opposed to calfskin?


----------



## Elliespurse

tadpolenyc said:


> when you say new type of leather, are you referring to the glossy finish, or do you mean ps1's are being made with lambskin now as opposed to calfskin?



Some newer PS1:s has tags saying "leather calf" while older bags says "luxe leather", although there were calf leather bags last year too if irc. Luisaviaroma has always called PS1:s lambskin bags.

I think it's great how PS has responded to customer feedback about sensitive PS1 colors and hardware chipping etc. This could be fixed now to make the PS1 even better.


----------



## aurora_p

Yayyyyyy my medium black from LVR, the First Proenza Ever, arrived today! She's so perfect!!


----------



## appleproject

aurora_p said:


> Yayyyyyy my medium black from LVR, the First Proenza Ever, arrived today! She's so perfect!!



Congratulations! Any pics?


----------



## aurora_p

appleproject said:


> Congratulations! Any pics?


 
Thank you! Will post as soon as I get home!!


----------



## debi.n

I haven't seen any of the old PS1s myself, but have read on here that the leather was more soft and slouchy and now it is more stiff and has more of a coating on it.  So I assume as Ellie says they have listened to the feedback and made them more durable.  If that is the case and the smoke no longer has any problems with colour change then I would definitely consider a smoke in future.....


----------



## debi.n

aurora_p said:


> Yayyyyyy my medium black from LVR, the First Proenza Ever, arrived today! She's so perfect!!


 
Yay! I'm pleased you got a good one from them.  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Yay! I'm pleased you got a good one from them.  Looking forward to pics.



Speaking of pics...


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Speaking of pics...


 
haha. my house is a building site a the moment so it makes it a bit difficult, but i'll take a couple with my phone later just to tide everyone over until i can take some proper ones 

when are you able to order your bag?


----------



## Micole

aurora_p said:


> Yayyyyyy my medium black from LVR, the First Proenza Ever, arrived today! She's so perfect!!



Yay! Congratulations! Definitely looking forward to pics. Enjoy!


----------



## aurora_p

Well, you have most probably seen a bag similar to this soooo many times, but I can't resist uploading pics of my baby (she arrived today )
















Gosh, isn't she lovely?!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> haha. my house is a building site a the moment so it makes it a bit difficult, but i'll take a couple with my phone later just to tide everyone over until i can take some proper ones
> 
> when are you able to order your bag?



Hopefully in a few weeks



aurora_p said:


> Well, you have most probably seen a bag similar to this soooo many times, but I can't resist uploading pics of my baby (she arrived today )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, isn't she lovely?!



She is gorgeous!


----------



## aurora_p

Thank you so much, appleproject!


----------



## Elliespurse

aurora_p said:


> Well, you have most probably seen a bag similar to this soooo many times, but I can't resist uploading pics of my baby (she arrived today )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, isn't she lovely?!



 Congrats on your PS1!!  Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## aurora_p

Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## Micole

aurora_p said:


> Well, you have most probably seen a bag similar to this soooo many times, but I can't resist uploading pics of my baby (she arrived today )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, isn't she lovely?!



She is beyond lovely. She's exquisite! I'm so thrilled for you!!


----------



## iluvmybags

your bag is a beauty Aurora!!
no matter how many times we've seen this bag, new pics are always appreciated!!


----------



## aurora_p

Micole & iluvmybags: Thank you! I've been carrying it everyday since it arrived!


----------



## tadpolenyc

congrats on your lovely ps1, aurora!

lvr finally shipped mine out today! woot! i can hardly contain myself.


----------



## debi.n

Firstly, great bag Aurora!  At least LVR was good to one of us!

Secondly, here is a pic of my new midnight!  I love it so much, it's just the perfect size and shape.  This is only the second day I've used it.  On the first day I was wearing it crossbody for a while, and then tested it out with the knotted strap and have been wearing it as a shoulder bag since.  It stays on your shoulder really well.  I've also been playing around with the different pockets, I'm not sure where to put things yet!  I've just moved my wallet to the front pocket and quite like the way it looks when that pocket is full.  I think in general the bag looks better with things in it.

This is only a quick pic for now, I'll take some modelling pics when I can.  I tried to take it in the best natural light right next to our huge windows.  I think the colour in the pic is what it looks like IRL.

PS - I'm not sure if this is the right place to post my pic anymore as we have now have a huge sub forum!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n* - Absolutely gorgeous PS1, congrats again! 


P.S. You should make a new reveal thread and add your own pics!


----------



## debi.n

Thanks Ellie!  I will do that when I'm able to take some more pics.


----------



## Micole

debi.n said:


> Firstly, great bag Aurora!  At least LVR was good to one of us!
> 
> Secondly, here is a pic of my new midnight!  I love it so much, it's just the perfect size and shape.  This is only the second day I've used it.  On the first day I was wearing it crossbody for a while, and then tested it out with the knotted strap and have been wearing it as a shoulder bag since.  It stays on your shoulder really well.  I've also been playing around with the different pockets, I'm not sure where to put things yet!  I've just moved my wallet to the front pocket and quite like the way it looks when that pocket is full.  I think in general the bag looks better with things in it.
> 
> This is only a quick pic for now, I'll take some modelling pics when I can.  I tried to take it in the best natural light right next to our huge windows.  I think the colour in the pic is what it looks like IRL.
> 
> PS - I'm not sure if this is the right place to post my pic anymore as we have now have a huge sub forum!!



debi.n.. Your bag is breathtaking. Stunning! I'd love to eventually have a midnight messenger, even though my KeepAll is in the same shade!! Is that ridiculous? I really have to start looking at different colors.. But it's just too good!


----------



## debi.n

Thanks Micole!  It really is an amazing colour, I'm in love.  Though I have started to realise blue is all I wear, I hope I'm not too boring!!


----------



## Micole

debi.n said:


> Thanks Micole!  It really is an amazing colour, I'm in love.  Though I have started to realise blue is all I wear, I hope I'm not too boring!!



Ha! You and I are the same. Blue bags, blue wallets, little blue dresses, blue jeans.. We're not boring, we just know what we love. And I have no doubt all the items we have in blue are FAR from boring.


----------



## frugalgirl

hey. i untied the knott for my ps1. and i dont know how to knot it back again! i know its been talked about in this thread. but i can't seem to find it. Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## Elliespurse

frugalgirl said:


> hey. i untied the knott for my ps1. and i dont know how to knot it back again! i know its been talked about in this thread. but i can't seem to find it. Can someone please help me with this?



Sure, there's a post about the knot here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-147.html#post17195552


----------



## aurora_p

debi.n said:


> Firstly, great bag Aurora!  At least LVR was good to one of us!
> 
> Secondly, here is a pic of my new midnight!  I love it so much, it's just the perfect size and shape.  This is only the second day I've used it.  On the first day I was wearing it crossbody for a while, and then tested it out with the knotted strap and have been wearing it as a shoulder bag since.  It stays on your shoulder really well.  I've also been playing around with the different pockets, I'm not sure where to put things yet!  I've just moved my wallet to the front pocket and quite like the way it looks when that pocket is full.  I think in general the bag looks better with things in it.
> 
> This is only a quick pic for now, I'll take some modelling pics when I can.  I tried to take it in the best natural light right next to our huge windows.  I think the colour in the pic is what it looks like IRL.
> 
> PS - I'm not sure if this is the right place to post my pic anymore as we have now have a huge sub forum!!



Thank you debi.n! I can't believe I was the lucky one, normally I'm the one to lose every lottery..  Your bag is totally gorgeous! Such a lovely colour!


----------



## BagLover21

debi.n- IT ROCKS!!!


----------



## appleproject

It's beautiful Debi, I'm looking forward to the modelling pics.  I'm interested in the way you're filling it and how that affects the look of it- lots of fun playing...


----------



## tadpolenyc

my saddle ps1 is finally here from lvr! it took awhile with the whole payment verification process and then it was held up in customs pending a form they needed from me, but otherwise, shipping time was ridiculously speedy, the bag is in perfect condition, and the color is just what i had hoped for! a reveal to come soon, but here's a preview pic in the meantime.


----------



## momofgirls

tadpolenyc said:


> my saddle ps1 is finally here from lvr! it took awhile with the whole payment verification process and then it was held up in customs pending a form they needed from me, but otherwise, shipping time was ridiculously speedy, the bag is in perfect condition, and the color is just what i had hoped for! a reveal to come soon, but here's a preview pic in the meantime.


Its a beauty


----------



## iluvmybags

tadpolenyc said:


> my saddle ps1 is finally here from lvr! it took awhile with the whole payment verification process and then it was held up in customs pending a form they needed from me, but otherwise, shipping time was ridiculously speedy, the bag is in perfect condition, and the color is just what i had hoped for! a reveal to come soon, but here's a preview pic in the meantime.


 
 Hurray!! I'm so glad to hear it arrived safe and sound and that it's everything you had hoped - can't wait to see more pics.  Did you get the medium or the large?


----------



## iluvmybags

debi -- can I just say that is the most BEAUTIFUL pic of a Midnight PS1 I have EVER seen!!! Seeing your pic reminds me how badly I want this color bag!!! I also have a weakness for blue handbags -- if Midnight had been available when I bought mine, that's the color I would have got -- but at least now I have a reason to get a second PS1 in a larger size!!

I can't wait to see more pics from you -- and I agree with ellie, you need your own thread!!


----------



## jydeals1

I love both the saddle and midnight ! Thanks for sharing pics !


----------



## muzilulu

wow~~ I didn't know we have a sub-forum now~~ here is my little contribution, i am wearing my smoke medium PS1 today.


----------



## debi.n

iluvmybags said:


> debi -- can I just say that is the most BEAUTIFUL pic of a Midnight PS1 I have EVER seen!!! Seeing your pic reminds me how badly I want this color bag!!! I also have a weakness for blue handbags -- if Midnight had been available when I bought mine, that's the color I would have got -- but at least now I have a reason to get a second PS1 in a larger size!!
> 
> I can't wait to see more pics from you -- and I agree with ellie, you need your own thread!!



Thank you!!! It is such a beautiful blue, I love it so much.

I am dying to put more pics up, but still have no full length mirror!!  ahhh!!!


----------



## debi.n

tadpolenyc said:


> my saddle ps1 is finally here from lvr! it took awhile with the whole payment verification process and then it was held up in customs pending a form they needed from me, but otherwise, shipping time was ridiculously speedy, the bag is in perfect condition, and the color is just what i had hoped for! a reveal to come soon, but here's a preview pic in the meantime.



Congrats!!  I LOVE saddle, I think it's the perfect colour for a satchel.


----------



## Blo0ondi

tadpolenyc said:


>


 
greeate color i want one


----------



## batgirl416

Finally, I received my first ever PS!!!  It's a PS1 Large Satchel in Smoke.  See striptease photos here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/finally-my-first-ps-reveal-is-a-677560.html


----------



## calisnoopy

my PS1 Pouchette/Clutch in yellow is coming to me this week


just wondering though, is there a thread showcasing all the colors for each season of PS1's?  Kind of like how Balenciaga has color swatches for each season?

thanks!!


----------



## imlvholic

aurora_p said:


> Well, you have most probably seen a bag similar to this soooo many times, but I can't resist uploading pics of my baby (she arrived today )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, isn't she lovely?!


Your pictures of the black is making me want a black PS1 again & again, though I have so much black bags already, but this is just so CLASSIC, GORGEOUS! You're making me so confused, I thought I'd go w/ Burgundy or the MIdnight...for my 1st PS1.


----------



## Micole

imlvholic said:


> Your pictures of the black is making me want a black PS1 again & again, though I have so much black bags already, but this is just so CLASSIC, GORGEOUS! You're making me so confused, I thought I'd go w/ Burgundy or the MIdnight...for my 1st PS1.



Do midnight!! I think you'd be so thrilled with it.


----------



## debi.n

BagLover21 said:


> debi.n- IT ROCKS!!!


 


appleproject said:


> It's beautiful Debi, I'm looking forward to the modelling pics. I'm interested in the way you're filling it and how that affects the look of it- lots of fun playing...


 
Thanks guys!  I think it looks nicer when full, especially when there's something filling the front pocket.


----------



## simplepretty

is this the new/tangerine ps1 for fall? it's described as coral, but it's "new", too.

http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Leather-PS1/00505010676981,default,pd.html


----------



## simplepretty

of course, it bears noting that i just ordered a ps1 in smoke. arrrggh!


----------



## ShoeLover

Free People is selling this bag for $58


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

UGH^^^

And I thought I'd share with everyone some pictures of my PS1 medium in gray suede! The suede has held up very well -- I used Ugg suede protector on it and it works amazing.

Enjoy! P.S. I'm so happy there's a Proenza forum now.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> UGH^^^
> 
> And I thought I'd share with everyone some pictures of my PS1 medium in gray suede! The suede has held up very well -- I used Ugg suede protector on it and it works amazing.
> 
> Enjoy! P.S. I'm so happy there's a Proenza forum now.



WOW this is GORGEOUS!!!  Is this called smoke suede or is there another name for it?  What year is it from?


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

I believe it's called silver suede? It's from 2010.


----------



## cali_to_ny

^^ Thanks - adding this to my hunting list!


----------



## riry

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> I believe it's called silver suede? It's from 2010.


 
Thank you for posting this! I just purchased a PS1 Medium in Maize, but have been wanting to add the Grass or Moss suede one. The only thing keeping me from buying it is my fear that suede will get dirty quickly and be too high-maintenance overall.

Your gray suede PS1 is beautiful! It has held up so well... may I ask if you've had any issues with the suede getting dirty in certain areas (handles, etc..)? The grass suede ps1 I saw at Barneys was in horrible shape just from customers handling it.

I already have the UGG Suede Protective Spray, so...


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

riry said:


> Thank you for posting this! I just purchased a PS1 Medium in Maize, but have been wanting to add the Grass or Moss suede one. The only thing keeping me from buying it is my fear that suede will get dirty quickly and be too high-maintenance overall.
> 
> Your gray suede PS1 is beautiful! It has held up so well... may I ask if you've had any issues with the suede getting dirty in certain areas (handles, etc..)? The grass suede ps1 I saw at Barneys was in horrible shape just from customers handling it.
> 
> I already have the UGG Suede Protective Spray, so...



I find because it's a darker suede, wear isn't as visible as a light or bright colored suede. At the top handle, the suede has darkened due to oils and use. There's also a chip in the suede, but it's barely noticeable.

 I'm not bashing Barneys but I've honestly seen some very VERY questionable products being sold there. If people are going to abuse bags, dont leave them all out. I saw a ps1 with no clasp, another with AWFUL scratches, and a ps1 with black chipped hardware all within minutes at barneys. I'm so glad my silver suede had just arrived in shipment!  maybe the SAs need to be more diligent?


----------



## riry

^^^ your information is quite helpful... thank you! 

I agree with what you're saying about the bags at Barneys. Every single one (leather and suede alike) that I saw was full of deep scratches and dirt marks. Thank goodness I was able to order a fresh one from ******.


----------



## kmroboto

i've got PS1 fever!  after much deliberation i bought a medium PS1 in midnight last week from ******.  i've been hemming and hawing for awhile now and sold a couple of my other bags to justify the purchase of this.  i just posted a few photos in the PHOTO thread but wanted to share here, too!


----------



## Micole

kmroboto said:


> i've got PS1 fever!  after much deliberation i bought a medium PS1 in midnight last week from ******.  i've been hemming and hawing for awhile now and sold a couple of my other bags to justify the purchase of this.  i just posted a few photos in the PHOTO thread but wanted to share here, too!



Gorgeous!!!!!! Great pics. It makes me want the exact same one, even though my keep all is the same color! Don't do this to me!!


----------



## kmroboto

thanks, micole!  midnight really is a such a gorgeous color and i can't believe i ever doubted getting this bag - i love it!


----------



## iluvmybags

kmroboto said:


> i've got PS1 fever!  after much deliberation i bought a medium PS1 in midnight last week from ******.  i've been hemming and hawing for awhile now and sold a couple of my other bags to justify the purchase of this.  i just posted a few photos in the PHOTO thread but wanted to share here, too!




OMG!!  I love it!!  I had a sneaky suspicion that this was what you were after -- but I had no clue you were getting it in Midnight!  I've been lusting after this color and hope to add a Large one to keep my Med Khaki company!!  

So, what'd'ya think?  Is it love?
I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## riry

*kmroboto*- your medium midnight is just beautiful!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

I'm soooo excited!  Just ordered the Tobacco suede medium with Erica!  Can't wait to join you gals!


----------



## lavie

Nhu Nhu said:


> I'm soooo excited!  Just ordered the Tobacco suede medium with Erica!  Can't wait to join you gals!



lucky you! i wanted to get one too but it's sold out =(


----------



## kmroboto

thanks iluv & riry!  it is love...i've been using it everyday since i got it!

congrats, nhu nhu!  post pics when you get it!

lavie, i hope you find another tobacco suede soon.  maybe you should email erica and ask when she'll get more in.


----------



## simplepretty

my ps1 came today! so happy with the color. 

http://twitpic.com/4puy0h


----------



## Micole

simplepretty said:


> my ps1 came today! so happy with the color.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4puy0h



Beautiful!! Congrats on your new ps1, it's such a gorgeous shade.


----------



## prizee

debi.n said:


> Secondly, here is a pic of my new midnight!  I love it so much, it's just the perfect size and shape.



debi.n, you have done it! your photo of the midnight PS1 makes me decide it's gonna be the next bag I'll get! it's so pretty! i was thinking of kelly green but your photo changed my mind!


----------



## debi.n

prizee said:


> debi.n, you have done it! your photo of the midnight PS1 makes me decide it's gonna be the next bag I'll get! it's so pretty! i was thinking of kelly green but your photo changed my mind!


 
So happy I could help!!  I really love the midnight, I think it is a great choice.  It goes with everything colour-wise and is also a good balance between casual and dressy so you can wear it with lots of different outfits.


----------



## Blo0ondi

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> UGH^^^
> 
> And I thought I'd share with everyone some pictures of my PS1 medium in gray suede! The suede has held up very well -- I used Ugg suede protector on it and it works amazing.
> 
> Enjoy! P.S. I'm so happy there's a Proenza forum now.


 
lovely pics! this grey looks greate


----------



## LovesYSL

That midnight PS1 is to die for! Congrats!


----------



## Flip88

gorgeous, particularly the second.


----------



## riry

my maize medium came today 
love that it's not a pure bright yellow. rather, it's warm and vintage-y... like vibrant mustard


----------



## riry

the size is just perfect


----------



## pradapiggy

riry said:


> the size is just perfect



The size IS perfect! I'm gonna have to get the Medium if I get one!


----------



## Micole

riry said:


> the size is just perfect



That looks great on you!! Congrats girl. Good with the colors in your outfit too.. Enjoy it. I have no doubt you already are!!


----------



## riry

Thanks, *pradapiggy* and *Micole*!

PS1 is my new obsession... have a Smoke Large coming my way, too.  One smaller pop color, one slightly larger neutral color- seems like a good combination to have.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats on ordering the Smoke *riry*  I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## killerdolly

riry said:


> my maize medium came today
> love that it's not a pure bright yellow. rather, it's warm and vintage-y... like vibrant mustard



your MAIZE is insanely gorgeous!


----------



## Micole

riry said:


> Thanks, *pradapiggy* and *Micole*!
> 
> PS1 is my new obsession... have a Smoke Large coming my way, too.  One smaller pop color, one slightly larger neutral color- seems like a good combination to have.



A GREAT combination to have! Very wise choices darling!


----------



## kmroboto

the maize is gorgeous, riry!  and congrats on getting the smoke too!


----------



## jydeals1

Riry! I am so in love with your Maize---it's so cheery !


----------



## riry

*kmroboto* and *jydeals1*- thank you! I wore this bag today and am loving it sooo much!


----------



## tabbyco

Is this smoke PS1 a medium or large?

http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee470/winterbaby2/177081_980.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

tabbyco said:


> Is this smoke PS1 a medium or large?
> 
> http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee470/winterbaby2/177081_980.jpg



I'm sure it's the medium


----------



## debi.n

riry said:


> Thanks, *pradapiggy* and *Micole*!
> 
> PS1 is my new obsession... have a Smoke Large coming my way, too.  One smaller pop color, one slightly larger neutral color- seems like a good combination to have.



Beautiful maize!! And congrats on the smoke, I think it's an excellent combination to have one bright and one neutral.


----------



## tabbyco

Elliespurse said:


> I'm sure it's the medium



Thank you!  The hunt begins...


----------



## riry

debi.n said:


> Beautiful maize!! And congrats on the smoke, I think it's an excellent combination to have one bright and one neutral.


 
Thank you, *debi *


----------



## riry

Here's my Smoke Medium:





and a group shot with my Maize Medium:





a quick modeling pic (with horrible fluorescent lighting at the dentist's office):


----------



## killerdolly

hey guys,

need help. my saddle large got stained by a water and i went to a bag cleaning shop and they said that it cannot be removed. is it true? the lady said that the water has seeped into the leather already. so the only thing she recommended was to gloss on a layer of waterproof coat that lasts for only 2 months but costs USD$15.

here is a picture of the stain. my heart broke into ten thousand pieces when i saw it. even my wallet in midnight doesn't leave stains like this


----------



## debi.n

I'm so sorry to hear and see that.  Did you spray it first?  My oak Mulberry got water stains on it and the local bag repair could not fix it.  But I think there are specialist places online that can fix this and maybe re-dye the area so it matches.  I wouldn't know the North American ones, but I'm sure someone else on here will.


----------



## deryad

^ so sorry to see that happen to your saddle. I had sprayed my medium saddle with collonil at the beginning and I re spray it every once in a while. But once I got a really dark spot (probably water but could also be lipstick!) on the front and as I realised it didn't dry out after a couple of hours I freaked out. Than I remembered something I read in this forum - stretching out the leather, and the spot just disappeared!! I really hope this works for you too, as it worked like magic for me. If it doesn't, you could contact Barbara from LMB she could help. Good luck!


----------



## killerdolly

*debi.n *-

thanks for the help! i don't trust the re-dye thing so i guess i will live with the stain and treat it as patina for the time being and hope it fades!

*deryad* - what does stretching out the leather mean?


----------



## deryad

^ just try to grab the leather around the stain and pull it in different directions so that the leather under the stain stretches, I think that helps to release the excessive water that is stuck between the cracks of leather. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## babychanel

Hi babes! I just can't wait to share my excitement!!! I received my first medium PS1 in smoke today via FedEx I ordered online from AR on 9 May 2011 and I got it within a week even though I'm in Singapore! Very efficient and the bag is in ultra good condition! Love Smokey....my new bag


----------



## debi.n

babychanel said:


> Hi babes! I just can't wait to share my excitement!!! I received my first medium PS1 in smoke today via FedEx I ordered online from AR on 9 May 2011 and I got it within a week even though I'm in Singapore! Very efficient and the bag is in ultra good condition! Love Smokey....my new bag


 
Congratulations!  Smoke is beautiful!  Post pics!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Can't stop sharing my new *medium moss suede*


----------



## killerdolly

*cali_to_ny* - your moss suede is gorgeous! where did you get it from? the proenza schouler site itself? your bag is making me jealous and totally wanting one but suede is so hard to maintain and i really don't want to baby my bag (explains the previous post about the stain on my bag!)


----------



## cali_to_ny

killerdolly said:


> *cali_to_ny* - your moss suede is gorgeous! where did you get it from? the proenza schouler site itself? your bag is making me jealous and totally wanting one but suede is so hard to maintain and i really don't want to baby my bag (explains the previous post about the stain on my bag!)


Hi - thank you so much!  I bought it from Erica at hgbagsonline.com at a great price (already discounted $400 then additional $100 off coupon).  She still has a few suede bags left in the other colors (navy, etc.).  We are both in the NYC area and she personally delivered it to my house - awesome customer service!

I sprayed the bag with Vectra spray and it has held up perfectly with no spots whatsoever in the constant rain we have had here the past few days.  If you are familiar with Balenciaga suede, this suede seems more sturdy and not as delicate, but still luxurious looking.  The edges have the same coating as the leather PS1 bags which also makes it more rugged I think.  Hope this helps!


----------



## bisoumoi

*killerdolly* I am so sorry to hear about the stain. How long ago did that happened? Are you sure it is water? Would you try some powder to see if it still absorbs the moisture away? It's a shame I know it so late...


----------



## jw28

i love the exotic, but could never afford it! but the PS1 comes in soo many great fabrics and colours


----------



## killerdolly

*cali_to_ny* - do update us on how your suede moss looks over time! i am interested to know if the colour will darken or something cause i think that might be really pretty!

*bisoumoi* - it happened about 2 weeks ago and it definitely is water. i've decided to just leave it alone and hopefully when the patina comes on, it will just blend in nicely together!


----------



## riiella

hi , do any of you carry your laptop in your ps1? do you have to baby the bag or you can use it normally like a bal? i had a medium ps1 with clasps that gave way after using it for the 2nd time and i didnt even have my laptop in it. just wallet and my keys. 

was disappointed with the quality of the bag, yet i cant get the style out of my head.

just wanted to check in with you all to see how your ps1 is wearing and if im just unlucky once and might have better luck next time? i hope to get a large and fit my laptop / ipad2 ( abt 2.5 lbs) in it. thanks in advance for weighing in!


----------



## debi.n

riiella said:


> hi , do any of you carry your laptop in your ps1? do you have to baby the bag or you can use it normally like a bal? i had a medium ps1 with clasps that gave way after using it for the 2nd time and i didnt even have my laptop in it. just wallet and my keys.
> 
> was disappointed with the quality of the bag, yet i cant get the style out of my head.
> 
> just wanted to check in with you all to see how your ps1 is wearing and if im just unlucky once and might have better luck next time? i hope to get a large and fit my laptop / ipad2 ( abt 2.5 lbs) in it. thanks in advance for weighing in!



Sorry to hear that.  Sounds like you got a dud, I don't think that is the norm at all.  My bag is quite heavy at times and I haven't had any problems, and not many people do.  If you still like the style of the bag I would try another one.


----------



## debi.n

Hey guys, I was shopping yesterday and took a couple of quick snaps while I had access to a decent mirror (my flat is still under construction...).  They aren't great quality but at least you can get a sense of what the bag is like carried knotted on the shoulder.  I love it this way.












snuck into a changing room


----------



## austinmamadrama

Has anyone seen the PS1 Pouch in the stone suede? I can only find the medium.  Thanks!


----------



## killerdolly

riiella said:


> hi , do any of you carry your laptop in your ps1? do you have to baby the bag or you can use it normally like a bal? i had a medium ps1 with clasps that gave way after using it for the 2nd time and i didnt even have my laptop in it. just wallet and my keys.
> 
> was disappointed with the quality of the bag, yet i cant get the style out of my head.
> 
> just wanted to check in with you all to see how your ps1 is wearing and if im just unlucky once and might have better luck next time? i hope to get a large and fit my laptop / ipad2 ( abt 2.5 lbs) in it. thanks in advance for weighing in!



i have a ps1 large and tried carrying it with my 13" macbook pro in it once and felt like the bag was gonna give way any time so i took it out after half an hour. it really feels very dainty and the strap is a little too thin in my opinion to carry too much weight.


----------



## ms_quinty

Hello Beauties

This thread has prompted me to take the plunge in buying the PS1, _finally_. There was a huge sigh of pure satisfaction  when I clicked the purchase button on Aloha Rag. I bought the black color as my wardrobe is pretty colorful  And much to the contrary, I'm probably one of the minorities that is 5'2 and bought the Large size (Usual 5'2 have bought the medium size). Anyhow, I hope to have the bag arrive in my hands soon!

Thank you all Beauties once again for this amazing thread! :tpfrox:

xox,
Grace


----------



## Elliespurse

*ms_quinty* - Congrats on your PS1  Please post pics when you gets it!


Welcome to TPF!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.liberty.co.uk/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=62310&redirect=true

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## debi.n

ms_quinty said:


> Hello Beauties
> 
> This thread has prompted me to take the plunge in buying the PS1, _finally_. There was a huge sigh of pure satisfaction  when I clicked the purchase button on Aloha Rag. I bought the black color as my wardrobe is pretty colorful  And much to the contrary, I'm probably one of the minorities that is 5'2 and bought the Large size (Usual 5'2 have bought the medium size). Anyhow, I hope to have the bag arrive in my hands soon!
> 
> Thank you all Beauties once again for this amazing thread! :tpfrox:
> 
> xox,
> Grace



Congrats!!  Hope you get it soon!


----------



## thetreschic

babychanel said:


> Hi babes! I just can't wait to share my excitement!!! I received my first medium PS1 in smoke today via FedEx I ordered online from AR on 9 May 2011 and I got it within a week even though I'm in Singapore! Very efficient and the bag is in ultra good condition! Love Smokey....my new bag



Hi Dear,

Can you share the website which you ordered your bag from? Thank you!


----------



## HandbagAngel

thetreschic said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Can you share the website which you ordered your bag from? Thank you!


 
I am not babychanel, but here is the site:

http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/de...PROENZA+SCHOULER&dept_id=5954&WT.svl=deptnav2


----------



## thetreschic

HandbagAngel said:


> I am not babychanel, but here is the site:
> 
> http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/de...PROENZA+SCHOULER&dept_id=5954&WT.svl=deptnav2



Thanks HandbagAngel!!


----------



## citel

hey all, 
im thinking about getting either the PS1 in coral or the feldspar but im kinda stuck on which to choose. im concerned that the coral will be too bright and therefore look tacky :S . any opinions?


----------



## Micole

citel said:


> hey all,
> im thinking about getting either the PS1 in coral or the feldspar but im kinda stuck on which to choose. im concerned that the coral will be too bright and therefore look tacky :S . any opinions?



I haven't seen the coral in real life, but I think it would be a fabulous choice, particularly with jeans and a white tee! If you wear a lot of bright colors, I might opt for the Feldspar. But my personal preference (from what I've seen in pictures) is the coral. I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## spay_and_neuter

Hi,
Has anyone had a problem with glue on the inside of the bag where it is sewn together, at the top corners?   On three out of the four corners, it looks like they glued it together half-hazard and now it's coming apart.  The stitching is fine, but the glue bits look terrible.  I hope I am making sense!   TIA!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  I can finally join the PS1 club now!  

Totally lovin' my tobacco suede PS1!!!

















More pictures in this entry: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/05/the-grove-crochet-sweater-chloe-boots/


----------



## debi.n

Gorgeous tobacco suede!!


----------



## debi.n

spay_and_neuter said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone had a problem with glue on the inside of the bag where it is sewn together, at the top corners? On three out of the four corners, it looks like they glued it together half-hazard and now it's coming apart. The stitching is fine, but the glue bits look terrible. I hope I am making sense! TIA!


 
I'm not 100% on where you mean, but I don't see any glue or coming apart on that area of my bag.  But my bag has only been used for a couple of months.  Can you take a pic?


----------



## Coreena

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I can finally join the PS1 club now!
> 
> Totally lovin' my tobacco suede PS1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in this entry: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/05/the-grove-crochet-sweater-chloe-boots/


lovely bag and photos Nhu Nhu  is that the medium  If so I just ordered the exact bag. 5 days and I should received it  I cant wait! so excited hehehe..


----------



## Micole

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I can finally join the PS1 club now!
> 
> Totally lovin' my tobacco suede PS1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in this entry: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/05/the-grove-crochet-sweater-chloe-boots/



Oh my, I LOVE it. Congrats!! Thank you so much for those pics. I keep looking at the tobacco suede as I'd been considering the Birch before it became unavailable. I can honestly say I'd now be torn, so this gives me something to think about in the future now for sure!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies! I can finally join the PS1 club now!
> 
> Totally lovin' my tobacco suede PS1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in this entry: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/05/the-grove-crochet-sweater-chloe-boots/


 

Lovely photos!  You are so pretty!  Were you at Rodeo Drive?


----------



## pixiejenna

*Wendy *I always love your pics! I always check your blog to see them mysteryman is a awesome photographer.


----------



## riry

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I can finally join the PS1 club now!
> 
> Totally lovin' my tobacco suede PS1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in this entry: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/05/the-grove-crochet-sweater-chloe-boots/



Gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

debi.n said:


> Gorgeous tobacco suede!!



Thank you!  



Coreena said:


> lovely bag and photos Nhu Nhu  is that the medium  If so I just ordered the exact bag. 5 days and I should received it  I cant wait! so excited hehehe..



Hi Coreena!  Yup!  She's a medium.  I can't wait to see yours!  



Micole said:


> Oh my, I LOVE it. Congrats!! Thank you so much for those pics. I keep looking at the tobacco suede as I'd been considering the Birch before it became unavailable. I can honestly say I'd now be torn, so this gives me something to think about in the future now for sure!



I love this color because it's a little easier to maintain than the lighter Birch color.  To be honest with you, there's rubbing/darkening on the back of this bag already, and I've only worn it a few times.  I can only imagine more darkening with the suede Birch color.  



HandbagAngel said:


> Lovely photos!  You are so pretty!  Were you at Rodeo Drive?



Hi Angel!  I'm at The Grove.  Haven't been to Rodeo Drive yet 



pixiejenna said:


> *Wendy *I always love your pics! I always check your blog to see them mysteryman is a awesome photographer.



Hi PixieJenna!  Thank you so much!  After he reveals himself, I'm going to do a photoshoot on him and David 



riry said:


> Gorgeous pics!!



Thank you!


----------



## jydeals1

I'm big fan of yours Wendy !! I check your blog very often for updates on mystery man and new pairings !


----------



## Nhu Nhu

jydeals1 said:


> I'm big fan of yours Wendy !! I check your blog very often for updates on mystery man and new pairings !



Thank YOU so much!


----------



## imlvholic

Wendy, your Tobacco color looks so rich & lovely on you. I'm also considering 1 PS1 Medium in my collection as soon as the new colors comes out. I can't decide between the MIdnight & the Burgundy, but definitely either 1. 

I'm also 1 of your Blog & youtube followers, you're so much fun to watch. You always make me smile.


----------



## clululu

Hi, May i ask... Is that the midnight? It looks black....not sure if they make a black with non-black hardware like that.....I'm looking for one because I really want black and I heard that the black hardware chips......



debi.n said:


> Hey guys, I was shopping yesterday and took a couple of quick snaps while I had access to a decent mirror (my flat is still under construction...).  They aren't great quality but at least you can get a sense of what the bag is like carried knotted on the shoulder.  I love it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuck into a changing room


----------



## Coreena

Nhu Nhu said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Coreena!  Yup!  She's a medium.  I can't wait to see yours!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color because it's a little easier to maintain than the lighter Birch color.  To be honest with you, there's rubbing/darkening on the back of this bag already, and I've only worn it a few times.  I can only imagine more darkening with the suede Birch color.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angel!  I'm at The Grove.  Haven't been to Rodeo Drive yet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi PixieJenna!  Thank you so much!  After he reveals himself, I'm going to do a photoshoot on him and David
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Nhu Nhu  apparently its on it way. According to fedex I should receive it Monday XP... I hope there are no customs delays hehee

Btw how do you find the shoulder strap is it a good length? Just that on the model it looks a bit shorter I like it longer like how it sit on you in your pics


----------



## debi.n

clululu said:


> Hi, May i ask... Is that the midnight? It looks black....not sure if they make a black with non-black hardware like that.....I'm looking for one because I really want black and I heard that the black hardware chips......


 
Hi, it's midnight.  In bad lighting/bad photos it looks darker.  It's the same bag as my avatar.


----------



## chanel123

2 months ago, someone broke into my car while I was having dinner and took my linen PS1 bag!!! I was so sad


----------



## clululu

debi.n said:


> Hi, it's midnight.  In bad lighting/bad photos it looks darker.  It's the same bag as my avatar.



Thanks for the reply! Would you say that the darker (almost black looking) photos are more true to what the midnight color looks like in real life...or your avatar? Or is it something in between? Sorry for all the questions! Considering midnight too since it does not have the black clasp...TIA!


----------



## bisoumoi

*chanel123* I am so sorry about the theft...  I hope you've lost nothing more valuable inside the bag.


----------



## ehemelay

Back home for the weekend, had a chance to wear my Large Smoke PS1.

This is one of the "old" Smokes, with the contrast edging.

It's the perfect taupe-y gray, kind of like an elephant.


----------



## Micole

ehemelay said:


> Back home for the weekend, had a chance to wear my Large Smoke PS1.
> 
> This is one of the "old" Smokes, with the contrast edging.
> 
> It's the perfect taupe-y gray, kind of like an elephant.




Cute shoes!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  Thank you!  I don't get to wear them often, but I love my blue suede shoes.  (Coclico wedges - the style is still available but the colors have changed).


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I am officially a member of the club now!!  My hubby and I came to NYC for our five year wedding anniversary so I had to go to Barneys and see all the beautiful colors in person. The SA said they were literally still unboxing the new ones they just received so she went in the back and brought out a *Tangerine* medium PS1. She said it was the only one they recieved in that color. After comparing the medium and the large of some other colors, I decided that the medium is definitely the one for me and the tangerine was an amazing POP of color!! So saturated! 

I don't have pics yet b/c since I'm from a state without a Barneys, they can ship it to me with no sales tax. So even though I couldn't walk out with the bag, I'm over the moon in love with it!! Can't wait for it to make it to my house, and I'll post some pics!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

More Tobacco Suede medium PS1 pics 
















*More on blog entry - Winter in LA :: Hoodie & Dior Cavaliere Boots*


----------



## pixiejenna

Chanel123 that's horrible, sorry for the loss.

Ehemelay what a lovely smoke and looks great with your outfit. It's  too bad they got rid of the contrast edging it really makes the bag IMO.


----------



## chanel123

Thanks girls for your sympathy about someone broke into my car and took my linen PS1...  but always look at the bright side, that gives me another reason to get a new PS1 !


----------



## imlvholic

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I am officially a member of the club now!!  My hubby and I came to NYC for our five year wedding anniversary so I had to go to Barneys and see all the beautiful colors in person. The SA said they were literally still unboxing the new ones they just received so she went in the back and brought out a *Tangerine* medium PS1. She said it was the only one they recieved in that color. After comparing the medium and the large of some other colors, I decided that the medium is definitely the one for me and the tangerine was an amazing POP of color!! So saturated!
> 
> I don't have pics yet b/c since I'm from a state without a Barneys, they can ship it to me with no sales tax. So even though I couldn't walk out with the bag, I'm over the mo
> on in love with it!! Can't wait for it to make it to my house, and I'll post some pics![/QUOTE
> 
> I was @ Barneys NY yesterday too & i saw the new beautiful colors. Boy oh boy, i just bought 2 Bal Citys & i'm so in love w/ the new PS1 colors. I agree, the Mandarin is so stunning, they only have it in the pouch/clutch that is so adorable. Now, I want 1! On PS1's, they have Militaire, ah! Very nice
> deep green, Purple, so lovely & i love the Teal so much. This makes me more confused as i'm only planning to get just 1 PS1 & i thought i'll pick between the midnight & burgundy w/c they didn't have on display.
> 
> I can't wait to see your Mandarin pics, i can only imagine!


----------



## debi.n

ehemelay said:


> Back home for the weekend, had a chance to wear my Large Smoke PS1.
> 
> This is one of the "old" Smokes, with the contrast edging.
> 
> It's the perfect taupe-y gray, kind of like an elephant.



*ehemelay* you're fantastic at putting loads of photos up, thanks!! Love the smoke.


----------



## debi.n

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I am officially a member of the club now!!  My hubby and I came to NYC for our five year wedding anniversary so I had to go to Barneys and see all the beautiful colors in person. The SA said they were literally still unboxing the new ones they just received so she went in the back and brought out a *Tangerine* medium PS1. She said it was the only one they recieved in that color. After comparing the medium and the large of some other colors, I decided that the medium is definitely the one for me and the tangerine was an amazing POP of color!! So saturated!
> 
> I don't have pics yet b/c since I'm from a state without a Barneys, they can ship it to me with no sales tax. So even though I couldn't walk out with the bag, I'm over the moon in love with it!! Can't wait for it to make it to my house, and I'll post some pics!



Wow congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Micole

Nhu Nhu said:


> More Tobacco Suede medium PS1 pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More on blog entry - Winter in LA :: Hoodie & Dior Cavaliere Boots*



Simply STUNNING, girl! It looks utterly gorgeous on you. Fabulous pictures.


----------



## Micole

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I am officially a member of the club now!!  My hubby and I came to NYC for our five year wedding anniversary so I had to go to Barneys and see all the beautiful colors in person. The SA said they were literally still unboxing the new ones they just received so she went in the back and brought out a *Tangerine* medium PS1. She said it was the only one they recieved in that color. After comparing the medium and the large of some other colors, I decided that the medium is definitely the one for me and the tangerine was an amazing POP of color!! So saturated!
> 
> I don't have pics yet b/c since I'm from a state without a Barneys, they can ship it to me with no sales tax. So even though I couldn't walk out with the bag, I'm over the moon in love with it!! Can't wait for it to make it to my house, and I'll post some pics!



Congratulations!!!! How very exciting! You must post pics immediately upon the arrival of your new treasure!


----------



## pixiejenna

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I am officially a member of the club now!!  My hubby and I came to NYC for our five year wedding anniversary so I had to go to Barneys and see all the beautiful colors in person. The SA said they were literally still unboxing the new ones they just received so she went in the back and brought out a *Tangerine* medium PS1. She said it was the only one they recieved in that color. After comparing the medium and the large of some other colors, I decided that the medium is definitely the one for me and the tangerine was an amazing POP of color!! So saturated!
> 
> I don't have pics yet b/c since I'm from a state without a Barneys, they can ship it to me with no sales tax. So even though I couldn't walk out with the bag, I'm over the moon in love with it!! Can't wait for it to make it to my house, and I'll post some pics!




Congrats I can't wait to see pics of your new bag!


----------



## debi.n

clululu said:


> Thanks for the reply! Would you say that the darker (almost black looking) photos are more true to what the midnight color looks like in real life...or your avatar? Or is it something in between? Sorry for all the questions! Considering midnight too since it does not have the black clasp...TIA!



My avatar is in direct sunlight so that really brings out the blue.  Out of sunlight it looks a bit darker, but still a rich, deep blue with a hint of grey.  When the lighting is dark it of course looks darker and a bit more grey but in real life it doesn't really ever look almost black, it's still definitely blue.  That's just those photos.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## fatballoons

that tobacco suede medium looks stunning on you, Nhu Nhu! I have no idea what colour to get ):


----------



## Blo0ondi

Nhu Nhu said:


> More Tobacco Suede medium PS1 pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More on blog entry - Winter in LA :: Hoodie & Dior Cavaliere Boots*


 
i just love those pics make me want a PS more than i already do!!


----------



## Micole

debi.n was spot on in her description. It NEVER looks black, and the silver hardware on the KA really really compliments the grey undertones.


----------



## bag'hem all

After receiving My Medium Birch last February from the Lovely E, I soon found myself ordering the Navy Suede Large, only had the chance to share pics of her now...

*Navy Suede Large*











*Worn Cross-body*





*Worn on the shoulder: Knotted Strap*


----------



## Micole

bag'hem all said:


> After receiving My Medium Birch last February from the Lovely E, I soon found myself ordering the Navy Suede Large, only had the chance to share pics of her now...
> 
> *Navy Suede Large*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Worn Cross-body*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Worn on the shoulder: Knotted Strap*



Congrats! It looks beautiful on you. May I ask how the Birch has worn in after 5 months of use?


----------



## Blo0ondi

guys i like the smoke but i read many things about the leather changing color!
any advice smoke leather owners?


----------



## bag'hem all

Micole said:


> Congrats! It looks beautiful on you. May I ask how the Birch has worn in after 5 months of use?


 
Hi Micole, I have only used my Birch a handful of times, not as much compared to the Navy Suede but so far, the leather has not darkened nor did I have any denim or color transfers on her. But I did spray some Vectra on her, so maybe this might be a contributing factor.

I have used Vectra on my lighter colored Bal Bags (Ciel, BDR, Granny and Moutarde) and once spilled Green Tea Latte on the Moutarde, but I just wiped it off with a tissue and Viola! It's like it never happened...


----------



## Chiarascloset

hello girls  im a newbie regarding ps's bags but i want sooo much to buy one in saddle or black  can somebody explain me which kind of leather is the made off? lambskin? calf skin?? thank u so much ^^


----------



## Elliespurse

Chiarascloset said:


> hello girls  im a newbie regarding ps's bags but i want sooo much to buy one in saddle or black  can somebody explain me which kind of leather is the made off? lambskin? calf skin?? thank u so much ^^



Hi, newer saddle is probably calf (the card says calf) while they usually were lamb in the past I think. It's hard to tell from comparing them but the newer bags are much more durable and user friendly..


----------



## Micole

bag'hem all said:


> Hi Micole, I have only used my Birch a handful of times, not as much compared to the Navy Suede but so far, the leather has not darkened nor did I have any denim or color transfers on her. But I did spray some Vectra on her, so maybe this might be a contributing factor.
> 
> I have used Vectra on my lighter colored Bal Bags (Ciel, BDR, Granny and Moutarde) and once spilled Green Tea Latte on the Moutarde, but I just wiped it off with a tissue and Viola! It's like it never happened...



I am SO jealous you have the medium Birch! So jealous. But happy for you of course !


----------



## Chiarascloset

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, newer saddle is probably calf (the card says calf) while they usually were lamb in the past I think. It's hard to tell from comparing them but the newer bags are much more durable and user friendly..



THANK U ELLIE  I would like to grab one in lambskin but im not sure if here in europe (italy) could be some reputable seller or shop...i hope so  
Lamb is beautiful since the fall or the shape of the bag is different from a calf bag and its softer, however calf could be great for the daily use and i wont be thinking all the time "oh my god i scratched my bag" xd xd which happened to me usually with my bbags ush:

thanks


----------



## bag'hem all

Micole said:


> I am SO jealous you have the medium Birch! So jealous. But happy for you of course !



And to think I was having second thoughts on the color having to buy it sight unseen. Thank you dear! am sure you will find your birch soon


----------



## angerine

I just have some questions regarding the quality of the suede bags. I've never bought a suede before, and I am a bit hesitant over the price. Would you recommend the leather or suede?


----------



## ms_quinty

Hello Beauties!

Sorry for the late pictures. Alot has been going on in my family back home and we are still praying hard about it. 

Anyway, this is me in my large PS1.

msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/img_1991.jpg
msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/img_2129.jpg

Great size, I love it  Can't stop taking it out to play everyday!


----------



## lovemesylvia7

I am drooling over ps1's right now. keep the postings coming!


----------



## prettypeonies

angerine said:


> I just have some questions regarding the quality of the suede bags. I've never bought a suede before, and I am a bit hesitant over the price. Would you recommend the leather or suede?


 
i heard that suede can be very heavy, i heard that some ladies had sold it because of that


----------



## ehemelay

For anyone with an *XL PS1* -

Do you use your bag as a daily computer tote?  Can you share for how long you've owned the bag, how often you carry a heavy load of equipement, and how the bag is holding up?

Size-wise, I know that my work laptop and peripherals will easily fit in the bag, but I am concerned that the weight may be excessive.  My Large PS1s are quite durable as everyday bags, even with all of my daily essentials.  But I carry around 15 lbs of equipment with me for work, and I wonder if that might be too much... I have carried my laptop in a Large Keep All (no peripherals), and although it fit I felt like the weight combined with the everyday contents of my bag was a little too much for the rolled straps.  There was no damage to the bag or anything else to indicate trouble - it was just a feeling.

...any feedback is appreciated!  I would love to get a Black XL PS1 for work, but it would need to last for several years.


----------



## Elliespurse

ehemelay said:


> For anyone with an *XL PS1* -
> 
> Do you use your bag as a daily computer tote?  Can you share for how long you've owned the bag, how often you carry a heavy load of equipement, and how the bag is holding up?
> 
> Size-wise, I know that my work laptop and peripherals will easily fit in the bag, but I am concerned that the weight may be excessive.  My Large PS1s are quite durable as everyday bags, even with all of my daily essentials.  But I carry around 15 lbs of equipment with me for work, and I wonder if that might be too much... I have carried my laptop in a Large Keep All (no peripherals), and although it fit I felt like the weight combined with the everyday contents of my bag was a little too much for the rolled straps.  There was no damage to the bag or anything else to indicate trouble - it was just a feeling.
> 
> ...any feedback is appreciated!  I would love to get a Black XL PS1 for work, but it would need to last for several years.



I have carried the XL with laptop and peripherals (weight as a Macbook Air) without any problems at all, I always use the across body strap though but added a generic weight distributer on the strap. 

The ultimate test is when travelling though, the XL almost becomes too heavy to carry when in addition to the laptop it's also contain wallets, two agendas and many other items (see pics). The strap and bag holds up though. I'll add that XL is about 40% more empty weight over the Large.







I didn't have any checked in luggage on this trip to Asia, just two carryons


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^

Thanks *Elliespurse*!  That's exactly what I wanted to know.  I am used to carrying a ton of equipment and luggage, so the overall weight doesn't bother me.  I just want to be sure that I don't have to worry about the strap breaking.  So far my PS bags have been of exceptional quality, and I've heard that PS customer service is very responsive to those rare occasions when a defect occurs.  Still, I would hate for my bag to be out of commission for a few weeks, even if they step up to perform repairs.

Thanks again, especially for the photos!


----------



## erettig

Hi,

I am new here.  Just bough a black PS1 medium and LOVE it .  But really wanted the flexibility of a longer strap to carry it lower crossbody.  I saw some older posts about calling to buy one but that they discontinued it.  Anyone have any luck getting one?  I saw that the pouch has the size strap I would want to add.  I do not want to make one myself as the bag was expensive and I want to keep the integrity of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

erettig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here.  Just bough a black PS1 medium and LOVE it .  But really wanted the flexibility of a longer strap to carry it lower crossbody.  I saw some older posts about calling to buy one but that they discontinued it.  Anyone have any luck getting one?  I saw that the pouch has the size strap I would want to add.  I do not want to make one myself as the bag was expensive and I want to keep the integrity of it.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi and welcome! -Congrats on your PS1!!  I think there's a dedicated "longer-strap-thread" somewhere here you could ask in too, I'm carrying with the original strap myself though.

Edit: Please post some pics if you have some, can't get enough of eye candy here


----------



## erettig

New bag!


----------



## Micole

erettig said:


> New bag!



Yay!! Congrats erettig. Beautiful.. Enjoy and wear it well!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Stunning!!  Congrats!


----------



## pixiejenna

erettig said:


> New bag!




Congrats!


----------



## crimsonsky

I've read from the posts that some colors change overtime with exposure to sunlight etc. Can anyone post some pictures that shows the color change? I'm particularly interested in the color smoke (or saddle if you have it).

Thanks for all of your help. This forum has been so helpful!


----------



## piyochan

Has anyone seen the lilac color IRL?  I saw the picture on ****** and it looks light blue - which is the color I want.  I was just afraid it's light purple in real.


----------



## hgbags

piyochan said:


> Has anyone seen the lilac color IRL?  I saw the picture on ****** and it looks light blue - which is the color I want.  I was just afraid it's light purple in real.



It is TOTALLY light blue...I don't know why they call it Lilac!!  How confusing!


----------



## j0yc3

Well well well... I bought a black medium PS1! So glad I picked the color that made me want 1. Now I really want a burgundy or raspberry suede...


----------



## pixiejenna

Congrats joyc3! They are additive bags aren't they?


----------



## j0yc3

pixiejenna said:


> Congrats joyc3! They are additive bags aren't they?


 
*Yes . Bags are addictive, in general LOL*


----------



## CourtneyMc22

As many of you know, I had an issue with one of my screws falling out on my medium feldspar PS1. Just had to say that since I got it back, I've been using it exclusively! I'm back in love!  

I really *need*  another one in my closet, but I probably need to wait til Christmas or my b-day to justify it. I'm really loving saddle...it's a color that gets restocked every season right or wrong??


----------



## Elliespurse

CourtneyMc22 said:


> As many of you know, I had an issue with one of my screws falling out on my medium feldspar PS1. Just had to say that since I got it back, I've been using it exclusively! I'm back in love!
> 
> I really *need*  another one in my closet, but I probably need to wait til Christmas or my b-day to justify it. I'm really loving saddle...it's a color that gets restocked every season right or wrong??



That's great!  I'm carrying mine all the time too, love all the compartments in the PS1.. I think Saddle has been here now for three seasons so I guess it could be called a permanent color


----------



## Biee

I really like this bag!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruczandra

Hi ladies,

I'm in desperate need of help from you all.  I just got my very first PS1, in bright lime green suede.  I got it at a sale, as a floor sample, and the suede is already a little dirty, with random spots of color here and there, and just darker (from dust I guess) all over.  To top it off, my boyfriend managed to spill beer on it the very day I got it.  Imagine the horror!  I only saw a few tiny spots at first, which I managed to remove by just tapping them with clear water, only to later discover quite a few larger spots that already dried.  I thought water might work again, so I tried the same on one of the bigger spots and only managed to make it worse.  The dust/dirt mixed in and got the spot bigger and darker than before.

I don't know what to do.  I wanted to take it to a cleaner, but I'm afraid they will destroy the leather.  And since the bag was a floor sample, I didn't find any of the care instruction tips that usually come with a new bag, so I have no idea what to do as cleaning goes, or more like what not to do.

Any advice would be truly appreciated.


----------



## Elliespurse

ruczandra said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm in desperate need of help from you all.  I just got my very first PS1, in bright lime green suede.  I got it at a sale, as a floor sample, and the suede is already a little dirty, with random spots of color here and there, and just darker (from dust I guess) all over.  To top it off, my boyfriend managed to spill beer on it the very day I got it.  Imagine the horror!  I only saw a few tiny spots at first, which I managed to remove by just tapping them with clear water, only to later discover quite a few larger spots that already dried.  I thought water might work again, so I tried the same on one of the bigger spots and only managed to make it worse.  The dust/dirt mixed in and got the spot bigger and darker than before.
> 
> I don't know what to do.  I wanted to take it to a cleaner, but I'm afraid they will destroy the leather.  And since the bag was a floor sample, I didn't find any of the care instruction tips that usually come with a new bag, so I have no idea what to do as cleaning goes, or more like what not to do.
> 
> Any advice would be truly appreciated.



Hi, I'm so sorry about this. I would absolutely call or email Barbara at Lovin my bags, she is the right person to talk to and maybe they will help you with the PS1.

Good luck and hope you can recover it.

Edit: The ladies in the Bal fourm here uses Barbara's service a lot for restoring BBags.


----------



## debi.n

ruczandra said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm in desperate need of help from you all.  I just got my very first PS1, in bright lime green suede.  I got it at a sale, as a floor sample, and the suede is already a little dirty, with random spots of color here and there, and just darker (from dust I guess) all over.  To top it off, my boyfriend managed to spill beer on it the very day I got it.  Imagine the horror!  I only saw a few tiny spots at first, which I managed to remove by just tapping them with clear water, only to later discover quite a few larger spots that already dried.  I thought water might work again, so I tried the same on one of the bigger spots and only managed to make it worse.  The dust/dirt mixed in and got the spot bigger and darker than before.
> 
> I don't know what to do.  I wanted to take it to a cleaner, but I'm afraid they will destroy the leather.  And since the bag was a floor sample, I didn't find any of the care instruction tips that usually come with a new bag, so I have no idea what to do as cleaning goes, or more like what not to do.
> 
> Any advice would be truly appreciated.



Sorry to hear that.  I agree with Ellie, I think you have to get it professionally cleaned now.  I don't think they will make it worse, they are the only ones who know how to get rid of marks like this without making it worse.  Liquid and suede don't mix. When you get it back from the cleaners you need to protect it with water repellant spray before you use it at all.  Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## ruczandra

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm so sorry about this. I would absolutely call or email Barbara at Lovin my bags, she is the right person to talk to and maybe they will help you with the PS1.
> 
> Good luck and hope you can recover it.
> 
> Edit: The ladies in the Bal fourm here uses Barbara's service a lot for restoring BBags.



Just a quick update: I didn't hear back from Barbara, so I took the bag in to a local expert leather cleaner.  I'm extremely nervous, but they seemed like they knew what they were doing.  I'll get it back on Wednesday, and I'll let you all know how it turned out.


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

hi ladies,
on a bag ban, but decided to buy the PS1 because it's just too beautiful~~

just a quick reference,
anyone can show me the difference between the large and the extra large?

pls help!

xx


----------



## Blo0ondi

joeyjoeyjoey said:


> hi ladies,
> on a bag ban, but decided to buy the PS1 because it's just too beautiful~~
> 
> just a quick reference,
> anyone can show me the difference between the large and the extra large?
> 
> pls help!
> 
> xx


 
i believe there are comparisim pics in earlier posts and in the ref. library


----------



## prettypeonies

Just want to share my latest acquistion. I have some mod shots for reference too. 
i am 5 ' 7.. this is a large kelly green PS1


----------



## Blo0ondi

prettypeonies said:


> Just want to share my latest acquistion. I have some mod shots for reference too.
> i am 5 ' 7.. this is a large kelly green PS1


 
Lovely!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Question. Does the PS1 Black Suede in Medium/ Large , come with golden hardware or is it all black including the hardware..


----------



## spablo

KayuuKathey said:


> Question. Does the PS1 Black Suede in Medium/ Large , come with golden hardware or is it all black including the hardware..



I think its all black.


----------



## KayuuKathey

spablo said:


> I think its all black.



Oh okay. Thanks.  I have seen the all black. But I always wonder if the golden hardware would ever come with it.


----------



## ruczandra

ruczandra said:


> Just a quick update: I didn't hear back from Barbara, so I took the bag in to a local expert leather cleaner.  I'm extremely nervous, but they seemed like they knew what they were doing.  I'll get it back on Wednesday, and I'll let you all know how it turned out.



So... finally got my bag back from the cleaners yesterday.  Maybe I'm was being picky, but the color looked slightly faded, almost white, in places.  It was definitely looking much better than before, but I was kinda disappointed.  For some reason I expected more.

Anyways, I wasn't gonna let the same thing happen again, so I bought some Vectra and sprayed the entire bag with it.  Aaaand, miraculously, it made the color bright again!  There are no more faded spots!  It's like it evened out the color and gave it extra shine!  It pretty much made it look like new!  Needless to say, I love Vectra now


----------



## Elliespurse

ruczandra said:


> So... finally got my bag back from the cleaners yesterday.  Maybe I'm was being picky, but the color looked slightly faded, almost white, in places.  It was definitely looking much better than before, but I was kinda disappointed.  For some reason I expected more.
> 
> Anyways, I wasn't gonna let the same thing happen again, so I bought some Vectra and sprayed the entire bag with it.  Aaaand, miraculously, it made the color bright again!  There are no more faded spots!  It's like it evened out the color and gave it extra shine!  It pretty much made it look like new!  Needless to say, I love Vectra now



Wow! I'm really happy you restored it!  It's great to know about Vectra too!


----------



## debi.n

ruczandra said:


> So... finally got my bag back from the cleaners yesterday.  Maybe I'm was being picky, but the color looked slightly faded, almost white, in places.  It was definitely looking much better than before, but I was kinda disappointed.  For some reason I expected more.
> 
> Anyways, I wasn't gonna let the same thing happen again, so I bought some Vectra and sprayed the entire bag with it.  Aaaand, miraculously, it made the color bright again!  There are no more faded spots!  It's like it evened out the color and gave it extra shine!  It pretty much made it look like new!  Needless to say, I love Vectra now



Wow that's great!!  So pleased to hear it worked out for the best.


----------



## ehemelay

I've been home for a couple of days and have enjoyed carrying my Medium Tobacco suede PS1 again!  (It's just a tad too small for me to lug around everything I need when I'm on the road).  I love this bag!  Tobacco is really an all-season color.  Even though suede is somewhat heavy, I think it looks just fine for summer.

I sprayed this bag with Vectra and so far, so good.  I usually carry by the shoulder strap and have not experienced any issues with color transfer from denim.

I took a pic to show how the connecting loop for the hardware has darkened due to rubbing.  I don't remember exactly, but I doubt that I took care to make sure that tiny piece was protected by Vectra. This afternoon I re-applied with special attention to that area; just wanted to share for all of the ladies with suede bags.  My primary concern was rain and spilled beverages; I totally forgot about the effect of rubbing hardware!


----------



## Jar566

I just started grad school and have loads to lug around (macbook, books, all that fun stuff.)  Just how much can fit in the large satchel?


----------



## Elliespurse

Jar566 said:


> I just started grad school and have loads to lug around (macbook, books, all that fun stuff.)  Just how much can fit in the large satchel?



I'd say a macbook (air) a book or two and some writing material would be ok, it can get heavy on the shoulder with too much.

You could also look through this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/photos-whats-inside-your-ps-678206.html


----------



## sarahoo

Hi everyone!  I had a quick question regarding my ps1 I just purchased, and thought this was the best place to look for an answer.  

I got my bag from net-a-porter today after a small struggle with them... So I was annoyed to begin with.  Upon opening the bag, I found a generic NAP dustbag instead of the proenza schouler one.  Along with that, I immediatedly noticed a small white "spot" on my bag.  Again, this probably has been exacerbated by the issue with how annoying their customer support is and the fact that I paid for "premier" service/delivery, but whatever!  

Basically, there's a small defect in the calf hair where some hair missing and some of the white leather shows through... I'm going on holiday wednesday, and really don't have time to deal with sending it back and having them send me another, although I suppose it's possible.  Aside from that, part of me feels like I could get a fine tipped brown permanent marker and just darken the white spot so as to make it not noticeable.  My husband thinks it's silly I'd think to do that to a £1600+ bag, but really, I'm just kinda at wit's end with net a porter.   What do you guys think I should do?











I can kind of brush the fur down to minimize the noticability of the defect...





Any comments you guys have would be appreciated!


----------



## debi.n

First of all, great bag.  Secondly what happened with NAP?  

If I were you I would exchange it.  Just imagine if you tried the marker idea and it made it worse and more noticeable, that would be awful.  Then you would be stuck with this bag and definitely couldn't exchange it then.  If you don't have the time for how long it would take for the exchange, what if you just bought another one today and then send this one back as a return and refund?  Then you would have the new one in time for your holiday and this one could just be a return.  You'd be paying twice for shipping though.  Or, really you have three weeks to do the exchange, they give you 7 days to create the return/exchange online, then you have 14 days to get it back to them, so depending on how long your holiday is maybe this would take you to after you get back and you could do it then?

Also, you should DEFINITELY have gotten a PS dustbag, that is terrible.  I don't know how they think they can get away with giving you a generic NAP one.  The PS dustbag is for authenticity as much as anything, I think it's shocking they would think it's ok to not send you a PS dustbag.  Especially since they are so strict about things like shoe boxes, like they won't let you return the shoes if the box is damaged as it's part of the product, so why is a dustbag any different?

Good luck, let us know what happens.


----------



## insekure

I totally agree with your husband. You should not attempt anything with that marker! For such a hefty price tag, its only right that you get a flawless bag. 

The best is to email NAP and get an exchange. I read their return policy once and it sounds pretty fuss-free (i.e. DHL coming down to pick up the bag and such). And also I heard that NAP has pretty good CS so I'm sure they will settle this matter asap in the best possible way!


----------



## ehemelay

*sarahoo*:

Have you looked inside the bag yet?  When I've received bags from NAP, sometimes they send the bag inside the NAP dust bag with the branded duster folded up inside amongst tissue paper, tags and other paperwork.

Regardless, if you are unhappy with the pony hair, just send it back.  NAP is generally very service-oriented; perhaps you could send them the photo so they know exactly what bothered you?  They might exchange for another bag with that in mind.

Or, if you've had it with NAP, Barneys has the same bag on their website!


----------



## sarahoo

Ahhh, thank you all for your responses!

I had some issues w/NAP due to the fact that it was my first order.  They wanted me to contact my card issuer to request an "authorization code".  I called my card issuer (three times) and each time they said they had no such number, and authorization codes were actually issued by the merchant themselves and they have no way of seeing them.  

Between these calls, I called NAP to try to remedy the situation and the first person I spoke with (well, after a transfer), was absolutely awful and basically insinuated that she would be happy to cancel my order right away if I kept refusing to prove that I really was the owner of the credit card... Which really, really upset me!  She kept talking in a very condescending manner, and finally, I hung up with her, to investigate the code further.  On my third call to the bank, they said the only number they had was a "transaction ID", which they gave to me.  

The second person at NAP I spoke with told me this was not the correct number, and that they needed the "authorization code".  It wasn't until I spoke to the third person that I was informed that the "authorization code" can be called by any name, as different card issuers and providers call it many different things. 

Finally, I received a call back saying that they would deliver me the bag but only if I showed my valid passport on delivery!  

So, then I get the bag, it has a scratch in the pony hair, and it's missing the dust bag. Also its' a day late, when I paid for same day premier delivery.  Basically it was an annoying situation. But!

I did write an email, and the customer care head of training or whatever called me back and made me feel so much etter about the situation.  I feel a lot more relieved, and he even set up a same day exchange, where they bring the product to me and switch it out for the one I have.  He also said he did listen to my calls and apologized profusely because it did indeed seem that a couple of his colleagues seemed less than sympathetic to my cause.  He said it had been a learning experience, and they would be implementing new procedures to fix the issues I had with them.  Like I've said, after speaking with him I feel SO MUCH BETTER about NAP.  

Also, I let him know the dimensions for the medium PS1s online are off, because they have them measured at 14" wide, and they're definitely only 12.5ish??  He said he'd let them know and they'd fix it really soon!

edit: Also, I def checked the entire bag for the dust bag, but none to be seen! Also, the return tag wasn't even attached to the bag, it was just resting in the interior zipper pocket.


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^

I am sorry to hear about the mess you went through!  It is very encouraging, though, as a consumer to learn that NAP stepped up to remedy the problem.  Hopefully they will really use it as a learning opportunity for those employees.

And, since so many people were involved to fix the issue, it sounds like they will hand-pick the most perfect pony hair PS1 to send you!!


----------



## debi.n

Wow that is annoying.  I'm pleased that they made up for it in the end though.  I have to say that I have been shopping with them a lot for years and have never had any problems, usually they are quite good I thought.  So don't let this put you off.  Once I wanted to use my husband's credit card rather than mine and after I placed the order they phoned me and my husband had to speak to them to authorise it, but there was no mention of any code or passport or any of that.  Maybe they have had problems with fraud and have tightened things up.  But there's no excuse for being rude to you.

So what about the dustbag?  It's also pretty bad that the returns tag wasn't even attached, really they could turn around and say they're not taking it back and accuse you of using it.  Actually that reminds me that once I got a top where the tag wasn't attached and it made me really nervous about not being able to return it so I emailed them about it and never heard back.  It didn't matter because I kept it in the end but they really should be more careful.  But again I have returned a lot of things and never had any problems.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow what a bad experience i hope the exchange goes a lot smoother. I have to agree with your husband you shouldn't have to "fix" a $1600 bag it should come to  in pristine condition.


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

I'm torn between decisions as to whether to get the large or the extra-large... any suggestions from you girls? xx


----------



## Elliespurse

*joeyjoeyjoey*, I carry the large (or medium now) most of the time while I bring out the x-large when I need to carry a laptop etc. The x-large could also give a different look, like the oversized Alexa or Bal Work/Weekender.


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

I cannot find some exact examples of the bags when they're being carried... When I buy a bag, I'm hoping it can fit as much as possible though... Hehehe. Though putting a MacBook pro into the bag is impossible...

I have the Balenciaga city though!
Oh dear, such tough choices...


----------



## doni

After a lot of thought, I was getting set for the medium saddle in burgundy for my first PS1 bag and now I cannot find it anywhere. is it solod out??


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I saw one today at Bergdorf Goodman. You can call or email the SA that helped me - Elvedina.
212.872.8796
elvedina_pehilj@bergdorfgoodmanstore.com

I almost bought the Burg, but went with the Military Green instead.


----------



## JetSetGo!

My new Medium PS1 in Olive Green

I love it!


----------



## lilmissb

^Fancy seeing you here J!!! *waves*

 the PS1 in military. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, lil!!! Good seeing you here too! 
It's my first PS, but I don't think it's gonna be my last. I'm so in love with it.


----------



## doni

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I saw one today at Bergdorf Goodman. You can call or email the SA that helped me - Elvedina.
> 212.872.8796
> elvedina_pehilj@bergdorfgoodmanstore.com
> 
> I almost bought the Burg, but went with the Military Green instead.



thanks a lot! i have sent an email.

Your bag is gorgeous!
what made you go with the military? I keep switching up my mind, burgundy, military, midnight, classic black 

Btw, is it conrimed that the hw in the newer black models does not scratch/loose color?


----------



## appleproject

doni said:


> thanks a lot! i have sent an email.
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous!
> what made you go with the military? I keep switching up my mind, burgundy, military, midnight, classic black
> 
> Btw, is it conrimed that the hw in the newer black models does not scratch/loose color?



I just got a black ps1 and the hardware was chipping a week and a half later- so no


----------



## JetSetGo!

doni said:


> thanks a lot! i have sent an email.
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous!
> what made you go with the military? I keep switching up my mind, burgundy, military, midnight, classic black
> 
> Btw, is it conrimed that the hw in the newer black models does not scratch/loose color?



I decided the Military is more versatile for me than the burgundy. It was a hard decision. I love the navy, but already have a navy Nina Ricci bag that I use a lot. I didn't have anything in green, so that was a factor.


----------



## mattinawong

Love the first most!!! Not only the color, but the leather! Not a fan of its clutch...


----------



## doni

appleproject said:


> I just got a black ps1 and the hardware was chipping a week and a half later- so no



oh dear... That sounds like a deciding factor to rule out the black then... it is such a gorgeous all black bag though...

sorry to hear about your bag, must be upseting. what happens as it goes on chipping and loosing colour? may it be tha it looks  good that way sort of like some Balenciaga RH?


----------



## appleproject

doni said:


> oh dear... That sounds like a deciding factor to rule out the black then... it is such a gorgeous all black bag though...
> 
> sorry to hear about your bag, must be upseting. what happens as it goes on chipping and loosing colour? may it be tha it looks  good that way sort of like some Balenciaga RH?



Well I've just got the bag, so I'm taking it back to HN to show it to them so my chipping hasn't had time to develop hugely.  The metal underneath looks like it's silver which could be nice in time when the black has worn off.  It is a pity as the glossy black is lovely.  Mine has chipped under the loops when the clips for the straps rub and on the front clasp, light stress areas are developing and a small chip has appeared.

And yes, it's pretty disappointing especially as it was a birthday present


----------



## JetSetGo!

I can't believe they don't have a more durable finish. I hope it works out, AP.


----------



## appleproject

JetSetGo! said:


> I can't believe they don't have a more durable finish. I hope it works out, AP.



Thank you I finally heard back from PS and this is what they said:

"The chipping of the black hardware is something we've been on to adjusting for quite some time. However, to just change the hardware is not an easy feat; Jack and Lazaro want to make sure the aesthetic integrity of the bag remains intact. "


----------



## Mediana

At least they're aware of the problems. However, until they fix it, they should really pull the black from the shelfs.


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks, lil!!! Good seeing you here too!
> It's my first PS, but I don't think it's gonna be my last. I'm so in love with it.



Hehehehe! And the best part? You can get 2 or 3 for every Chanel 


Oh wow appleproject, so sorry to hear that chipping happens with the black bags. I think in light of that I might put off getting a black PS all together until they fix this problem. Hope HN lets you exchange it at the very least!


----------



## calisnoopy

just pre-ordered the Teal PS 1 Medium with Erica at ******, so excited after seeing some pics on here, the color looks stunning!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Congrats! It's such a beautiful colour!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Can anyone tell me if this is an inspired PS1 bag, or did they actually make this variation?








(image is from an eBay auction for the dress)


----------



## Elliespurse

LoveMyMarc said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is an inspired PS1 bag, or did they actually make this variation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image is from an eBay auction for the dress)



I'd say this is inspired. They did a similar one though, see ref lib (the satchel thread).


----------



## KayuuKathey

The inspired looks pretty (linen type material?) but I prefer the real one color. Especially the PS1 Viola, I want it in Viola so bad.


----------



## Elaine<3

PS1 Experts,

Please give me your opinion on the XL size and whether you believe it is suitable for weekends as well as work.

I just bought a medium in military and have had it for about a week and I am in LOVE. I'm thinking about a second, but I would want to be able to carry my laptop (13 in macbook air) with the cord and a small number of other accessories (wallet, Bal coin pouch, sunglasses). I know that an extra large can fit this, as my medium cannot, and that it would be great for work, class, and traveling, but I am concerned about its versatility for other parts of life. Honestly, I'm worried that it might look like a book bag more than a purse and I feel guilty spending 2K+ on something that I can not use most any day I want.

So for those of you who own or just have an opinion about the XL please share  Also, I am thinking about the color smoke if I can find it in stores because I think it will be most versatile for a work wardrobe. 

TIA!


----------



## Elaine<3

^and BTW, I'm 5'8"

Thanks again!


----------



## ehemelay

Elaine<3 said:


> PS1 Experts,
> 
> Please give me your opinion on the XL size and whether you believe it is suitable for weekends as well as work.
> 
> I just bought a medium in military and have had it for about a week and I am in LOVE. I'm thinking about a second, but I would want to be able to carry my laptop (13 in macbook air) with the cord and a small number of other accessories (wallet, Bal coin pouch, sunglasses). I know that an extra large can fit this, as my medium cannot, and that it would be great for work, class, and traveling, but I am concerned about its versatility for other parts of life. Honestly, I'm worried that it might look like a book bag more than a purse and I feel guilty spending 2K+ on something that I can not use most any day I want.
> 
> So for those of you who own or just have an opinion about the XL please share  Also, I am thinking about the color smoke if I can find it in stores because I think it will be most versatile for a work wardrobe.
> 
> TIA!



Since you are tall, I think that the XL is more feasible for you as an everyday bag.  I think it's comparable to carrying around a Balenciaga Work (though, easier with the strap!).

But I do agree with you, any bag that is large enough to tote around your laptop and peripherals runs the risk of looking more like a schoolbag than a handbag.

I also gave a lot of thought to purchasing an XL, and had the same reservations - especially considering the price.  I am only about 5'2", so the XL would be even more overwhelming on me.  Ultimately, I found that I am able to use my Large Keep All as a work tote - it easily carries my MacBook Pro and iPad along with power cords and other extras.  I bought the bag originally to use as a weekend catch-all tote, so it has more of a "purse" look than the XL PS1.  If you want something with more versatility, that might be worth looking in to.

I also love my PS1s!  Medium is great for quick errands, but I get most use out of the Large size.  You are right, though - the Large PS1 is not a practical choice for carrying your MacBook Air.  I think that ultimately it would squeeze in, but it would be very awkward to carry anything else and then maneuvering around - I don't know.  It's a personal preference but I like to have plenty of space in my bag, even when all of my stuff is inside.


----------



## blueskywhtcloud

Hi, may I know what size is your PS in? Large or medium?​


Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I can finally join the PS1 club now!
> 
> Totally lovin' my tobacco suede PS1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in this entry: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/05/the-grove-crochet-sweater-chloe-boots/


----------



## blueskywhtcloud

Are these still available in London?

*1) PS1 Medium, Leather, Brown*
http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/106220/106220_in_l.jpg

*2) PS1 Medium, Suede, Pink *
http://s10.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/BCA310FA.jpg

I would really appreciate it for any kind soul in London to get back to me.

Thank you very much!​


----------



## Elaine<3

ehemelay said:


> Since you are tall, I think that the XL is more feasible for you as an everyday bag.  I think it's comparable to carrying around a Balenciaga Work (though, easier with the strap!).
> 
> But I do agree with you, any bag that is large enough to tote around your laptop and peripherals runs the risk of looking more like a schoolbag than a handbag.
> 
> I also gave a lot of thought to purchasing an XL, and had the same reservations - especially considering the price.  I am only about 5'2", so the XL would be even more overwhelming on me.  Ultimately, I found that I am able to use my Large Keep All as a work tote - it easily carries my MacBook Pro and iPad along with power cords and other extras.  I bought the bag originally to use as a weekend catch-all tote, so it has more of a "purse" look than the XL PS1.  If you want something with more versatility, that might be worth looking in to.
> 
> I also love my PS1s!  Medium is great for quick errands, but I get most use out of the Large size.  You are right, though - the Large PS1 is not a practical choice for carrying your MacBook Air.  I think that ultimately it would squeeze in, but it would be very awkward to carry anything else and then maneuvering around - I don't know.  It's a personal preference but I like to have plenty of space in my bag, even when all of my stuff is inside.




Thank you so much for your response! The Keep All is a good idea because it will be able to hold everything and look more purse-like, although even if it didn't the price point is more forgiving. I didn't realize there was such a huge price difference so thanks for your suggestion!

I might still order an extra large PS1 as long as it is from somewhere where they accept returns, because I really like the idea of it. That way I can see it with all of my things inside. I love all of your PS bags by the way!


----------



## ehemelay

Elaine<3 said:


> Thank you so much for your response! The Keep All is a good idea because it will be able to hold everything and look more purse-like, although even if it didn't the price point is more forgiving. I didn't realize there was such a huge price difference so thanks for your suggestion!
> 
> I might still order an extra large PS1 as long as it is from somewhere where they accept returns, because I really like the idea of it. That way I can see it with all of my things inside. I love all of your PS bags by the way!



Thank you!

I have bought PS bags from Barneys and Net-a-Porter; both accept returns.  My first purchase was direct from Proenza Schouler.  It didn't even occur to me to check the return policy, so it was good luck that I loved the bag and it was in perfect condition.  I have been so impressed with PS quality - the only thing I would tweak about the brand is their ridiculous "no return" policy.  Come on guys, not even store credit?!


----------



## Candice0985

HI Ladies,
I need your help! I want to buy a PS1 in either black or raspberry suede. but i'm stuck on size. I want my bag to look proportionate to my body and not mini sized or over sized.
should I get the medium or large?
I'm 5'10 and a size 10.

thanks!


----------



## Mediana

Candice0985 said:


> HI Ladies,
> I need your help! I want to buy a PS1 in either black or raspberry suede. but i'm stuck on size. I want my bag to look proportionate to my body and not mini sized or over sized.
> should I get the medium or large?
> I'm 5'10 and a size 10.
> 
> thanks!



I would say large.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Elaine<3 said:


> Thank you so much for your response! The Keep All is a good idea because it will be able to hold everything and look more purse-like, although even if it didn't the price point is more forgiving. I didn't realize there was such a huge price difference so thanks for your suggestion!
> 
> I might still order an extra large PS1 as long as it is from somewhere where they accept returns, because I really like the idea of it. That way I can see it with all of my things inside. I love all of your PS bags by the way!


Post pics when you get it! I haven't tried a Keepall yet.
OT..Your puppy is soooo cute


----------



## appleproject

Candice0985 said:


> HI Ladies,
> I need your help! I want to buy a PS1 in either black or raspberry suede. but i'm stuck on size. I want my bag to look proportionate to my body and not mini sized or over sized.
> should I get the medium or large?
> I'm 5'10 and a size 10.
> 
> thanks!



Is this US or UK 10? I think you could wear a medium- do you have a personal preference for bigger or smaller bags ?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Hello Ladies,

I'm definitely a new on the PS1.
Normally I'm a real Mulberry gal. I've had the Celine mini luggage on my mind for quite some time now... But... Then came the PS1!

Omg. I think I'm a convert. I live in The Netherlands and the PS1 is not sold here.
Mytheresa or Net-A-Porter should be fine.

But could you guys please help me out with my new dilemma:
A PS1 medium in Midnight, Navy Suede or Black Suede?
I wear a lot of black and grey.
Most of my bags are black. So a little blue would be a great addition.

What do you think?
I'm going to NYC in January. Are the colours mentioned before still going to be in stock?

Many thanks in advance!

Xoxo


----------



## Elliespurse

^*Mulberry_Love*, the Midnight, Navy Suede and Black Suede are more or less permanent and should be available through the seasons. They are really popular though and might be sold out between the shipments. I think these colors are gorgeous and neutral although the suede has a little bit more empty weight, but not by much in the medium size.


----------



## Candice0985

appleproject said:


> Is this US or UK 10? I think you could wear a medium- do you have a personal preference for bigger or smaller bags ?


US 10 I currently carry a prada shopping tote in a mushroom colour. its a bit bigger but I also carry smaller cross body bags! I was also worried if the longer strap was long enough to be worn cross body?


----------



## Candice0985

Mediana said:


> I would say large.


thanks mediana!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Elliespurse said:


> ^*Mulberry_Love*, the Midnight, Navy Suede and Black Suede are more or less permanent and should be available through the seasons. They are really popular though and might be sold out between the shipments. I think these colors are gorgeous and neutral although the suede has a little bit more empty weight, but not by much in the medium size.


@ Elliespurse, Thank you very much!!


----------



## Elaine<3

ehemelay said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have bought PS bags from Barneys and Net-a-Porter; both accept returns.  My first purchase was direct from Proenza Schouler.  It didn't even occur to me to check the return policy, so it was good luck that I loved the bag and it was in perfect condition.  I have been so impressed with PS quality - the only thing I would tweak about the brand is their ridiculous "no return" policy.  Come on guys, not even store credit?!



You would think that they would do everything they could to entice people to order through the website, since I would assume it would be more profitable. Anyways, they lost my business! 

I was going to buy from Barneys but instead I bought BOTH from erica's (hgbag's) auction on ebay for 1500 for the XL and 800 for the small KA, making my total 2300, the retail price of the XL  

I'll post pictures when they arrive!


----------



## appleproject

Candice0985 said:


> US 10 I currently carry a prada shopping tote in a mushroom colour. its a bit bigger but I also carry smaller cross body bags! I was also worried if the longer strap was long enough to be worn cross body?



I think you'd fine with either size depending on what you prefer - you could wear it cross body but you may find it sits a bit high for you.


----------



## Candice0985

appleproject said:


> I think you'd fine with either size depending on what you prefer - you could wear it cross body but you may find it sits a bit high for you.


thanks appleproject!
I'm leaning towards a purple suede PS1 medium i'm over the teal, the purple suede looks gorgeous!


----------



## chloebagfreak

I wear the medium cross body. I undo the knot first. I'm 5'6.
Purple suede has to be incredible!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

bah, I'm back to loving black now lol. I love how edgy the black is.....sigh...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Just picked up a Tangerine Medium. Yes, I'm hooked. Though I do think this will be it for a while. I love this bag though!


----------



## clubbingpink

Just received the medium in midnight, love it but there is one teeny tiny peel super super small inside the flap of the bag. I already took off the security tag  and  i bought it from a retailer outside the USA. what should I do!


----------



## Candice0985

what is the colour name of this PS1??
http://www.bagbliss.com/designer/proenza-schouler-handbags-purses/leighton-meester-style-proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-in-purple-suede/
TIA!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

clubbingpink: Is it INSIDE the flap? Then I'd probably just leave it at that, it's nothing serious.


----------



## Mediana

clubbingpink said:


> Just received the medium in midnight, love it but there is one teeny tiny peel super super small inside the flap of the bag. I already took off the security tag  and  i bought it from a retailer outside the USA. what should I do!



I agree with caroulemapoulen, if its so tiny and inside the flap, I would just let it be.


----------



## batgirl77

OMG! I actually just finished reading all 266 pages of this thread! It took days, lol! I love all your gorgeous PS1's! It's so strange, I initially didn't get the appeal of top handle satchels like the PS1 or Alexa, thought they were too masculine and briefcasey, but recently I've suddenly been loving them! And now i'm super excited, because I just purchased a lilac medium from the lovely Erica and I can't wait to get it! Not only will it be my first PS, but also my 1st brand new bag (all my bbags were purchased 2nd hand).  So excited! Will definitely post pics when I receive!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

JetSetGo: So nice to see you!  I can't see your pic, but congratulations on you new PS1


----------



## JetSetGo!

caroulemapoulen said:


> JetSetGo: So nice to see you!  I can't see your pic, but congratulations on you new PS1



Good to see you too!!! I wish you could see my baby. She's beautiful!


Can't wait to see it, *batgirl*!


----------



## lilmissb

^ J I can't see the pic either


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hmmmm... I'll try to post it again.


----------



## batgirl77

Wow, that's gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## ehemelay

JetSetGo! said:


> Hmmmm... I'll try to post it again.




Such a pretty color!  I can see that working very well with a fall palette.  

Congrats on your new PS1!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Now I can see it, Jetset! She's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, ladies! The rain has finally let up in NY for the moment, so I'm carrying her today. I've also ordered my Vectra, so I'll get both of my love sprayed before I mess them up too much.


----------



## Luxe Diva

I really like the Proenza bags and have just go to get one.


----------



## lilmissb

OH-EM-_*GEE*_ Jet!!!!! 
 :girlwhack:    

CONGRATS!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, love!


----------



## pixiejenna

JetSetGo! said:


> Hmmmm... I'll try to post it again.




What a fun color *Jetset*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, Pixie!


----------



## amoree

Anyone know where I can find the Kelly green ps1 in medium online? Also is it a bright green in real life?  I've seen some pics and it looks dull in some?


----------



## madisonsum

i love that purse! i was thinking of purchasing it, but then i couldnt make up my mind : which material, which color and size? any suggestions? thankssss


----------



## jellybebe

What do you all think - medium PS1 in black or saddle? I have more black bags and am leaning more towards the saddle but the black will maybe be easier to use. Opinions please! TIA!


----------



## Tinn3rz

jellybebe said:


> What do you all think - medium PS1 in black or saddle? I have more black bags and am leaning more towards the saddle but the black will maybe be easier to use. Opinions please! TIA!



I was having the same dilemma. I ended up reserving a black one. If I love the PS1 as much as I think I will, I will most likely end up getting smoke later on.  Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Seeing all the awesome PS1s  has got me even more excited to receive my first. Can't wait to join the club!


----------



## icycoldice

does anyone know where is the cheapest place to get a PS1 large? I'm looking at Sien right now and its 1330 with free shipping to Hong Kong. I'm not sure if I will get charged duties.


----------



## Elliespurse

icycoldice said:


> does anyone know where is the cheapest place to get a PS1 large? I'm looking at Sien right now and its 1330 with free shipping to Hong Kong. I'm not sure if I will get charged duties.



Hi, ****** usually has the lowest prices, link is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/where-to-buy-proenza-schouler-679954.html#post18828545 ****** is not listed as authorized PS reseller though, but the bags are authentic.

I'm not sure how the price compares between them..


----------



## DisCo

icycoldice said:


> does anyone know where is the cheapest place to get a PS1 large? I'm looking at Sien right now and its 1330 with free shipping to Hong Kong. I'm not sure if I will get charged duties.



Have you looked at Twist in HK?  They have PS bags there but not many colours to choose from though.  Last I checked the medium is around 12,000HKD (this is still without members discount).  They had midnight and saddle colours when I was there last August.


----------



## icycoldice

DisCo said:
			
		

> Have you looked at Twist in HK?  They have PS bags there but not many colours to choose from though.  Last I checked the medium is around 12,000HKD (this is still without members discount).  They had midnight and saddle colours when I was there last August.



I did look at Twist in HK previously. They only carry large in Black. It was on sale for about $18,200 before the VIP 10% off. But at 1:10.5 for the euro exchange rate. Wouldn't Sien be a better deal?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

icycoldice said:
			
		

> I did look at Twist in HK previously. They only carry large in Black. It was on sale for about $18,200 before the VIP 10% off. But at 1:10.5 for the euro exchange rate. Wouldn't Sien be a better deal?



There shouldn't be any  import duty in HK! That's the beauty of my hometown !

I think ****** will be a good source as Erica always offers free shopping coupon !


----------



## appleproject

Just thought I would let you all know that I went to Liberty today, had a look at the PS1's and saw that the black one now has new hardware- in gunmetal!


----------



## debi.n

Oh my god!


----------



## debi.n

hey I wrote that all in CAPS!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Awesome! The gunmetal would look great with the black. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Oh my god!





debi.n said:


> hey I wrote that all in CAPS!






lilmissb said:


> ^^^Awesome! The gunmetal would look great with the black. Can't wait to see it.



I tried to take some quick pics - one of the pouch which had the original black hardware and one with the PS1 and the new hardware.  I have to say that the black looks nicer, it wasn't the darkest gunmetal I've seen but then I imagine it will look a lot nicer than the black once it starts to chip.  I can't believe that this sort of sneakily appeared, I didn't even realise at first when I was looking at the bag.


----------



## debi.n

Wow! The question is now, are you going to get one?!?!?


----------



## ehemelay

appleproject said:


> I tried to take some quick pics - one of the pouch which had the original black hardware and one with the PS1 and the new hardware.  I have to say that the black looks nicer, it wasn't the darkest gunmetal I've seen but then I imagine it will look a lot nicer than the black once it starts to chip.  I can't believe that this sort of sneakily appeared, I didn't even realise at first when I was looking at the bag.



Oh NOOOOOOO!!!!  I've resisted adding a Black PS1 to my collection but now it's inevitable... I love the idea of gunmetal and black leather.  Maybe it's time for a Pouch!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow! I really love the black/black but the black/gunmetal isn't bad!! I agree though, wish it were more of a darker gunmetal. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Wow! The question is now, are you going to get one?!?!?


Well I have been missing my PS1 so am trying to sell off some bags to see if I can raise some funds



ehemelay said:


> Oh NOOOOOOO!!!!  I've resisted adding a Black PS1 to my collection but now it's inevitable... I love the idea of gunmetal and black leather.  Maybe it's time for a Pouch!



The pouch had the original black hardware but I imagine the new season bags will have gunmetal.



lilmissb said:


> Oh wow! I really love the black/black but the black/gunmetal isn't bad!! I agree though, wish it were more of a darker gunmetal. Thanks for the pics!



Yes, I was excited that they'd changed the hardware but did think it was a pity it wasnt darker gunmetal but then maybe the darker it is the more issues crop up?


----------



## Elliespurse

I think it could look great depending on lighting (pic from link in the SS12/Resort thread),


----------



## appleproject

Elliespurse said:


> I think it could look great depending on lighting (pic from link in the SS12/Resort thread),



That's a better pic than mine Ellie, thanks for that.  Debi, did I see that you had a colour change with your PS1?


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> That's a better pic than mine Ellie, thanks for that.  Debi, did I see that you had a colour change with your PS1?



Yeah the colour has changed quite a bit. It took me a while to notice it but one day I had the flap lifted over in good lighting and was pretty shocked at the difference. It must be sun related, not that it gets that much sun, as it's too uniform to be related to rain. I should post some pics.  It's funny because I didn't get smoke because I was worried about the colour change, and it happened anyway! It's still a great bag, but I would prefer if it was still the same blue I bought....


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Yeah the colour has changed quite a bit. It took me a while to notice it but one day I had the flap lifted over in good lighting and was pretty shocked at the difference. It must be sun related, not that it gets that much sun, as it's too uniform to be related to rain. I should post some pics.  It's funny because I didn't get smoke because I was worried about the colour change, and it happened anyway! It's still a great bag, but I would prefer if it was still the same blue I bought....



Wow, that really is disappointing yes I'd heard smoke lost colour but I didn't know it could happen with the midnight.  If it happens in London, I find myself wondering what would happen in a really sunny city.


----------



## StarBrite310

I saw the new gunmetal hardware last week at Nordstrom. I can't believe I forgot to post about it here afterwards. Obviously they changed it because of the chipping problem, which I personally have not experienced at all on my black Keep All and I use the front pocket a ton. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw on each bag? Anyway, the gunmetal looked really cool when I was eyeing the bag, but when I tried the it on, I felt the gunmetal was too matted and grey. The bag became a tad boring on. Just my opinion though and to clarify, I only saw it in the pouch size so maybe the bigger the bag, it would look better. I wish they can make the same material, but more black than grey.


----------



## appleproject

StarBrite310 said:


> I saw the new gunmetal hardware last week at Nordstrom. I can't believe I forgot to post about it here afterwards. Obviously they changed it because of the chipping problem, which I personally have not experienced at all on my black Keep All and I use the front pocket a ton. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw on each bag? Anyway, the gunmetal looked really cool when I was eyeing the bag, but when I tried the it on, I felt the gunmetal was too matted and grey. The bag became a tad boring on. Just my opinion though and to clarify, I only saw it in the pouch size so maybe the bigger the bag, it would look better. I wish they can make the same material, but more black than grey.



Actually that's exactly what I thought, it did seem to make the bag boring which is odd as its definitely what we asked for. I think it was the glossiness of the black before that worked.  Now I'm wondering how silver would look as a contrast or maybe if the gunmetal was shiny it would work better?  Unfortunately my black hardware chipped after a week and a half so I took it back.


----------



## StarBrite310

appleproject said:


> Actually that's exactly what I thought, it did seem to make the bag boring which is odd as its definitely what we asked for. I think it was the glossiness of the black before that worked.  Now I'm wondering how silver would look as a contrast or maybe if the gunmetal was shiny it would work better?  Unfortunately my black hardware chipped after a week and a half so I took it back.



I'm sorry your black hardware chipped. My friend's did too! I agree though that I think what is cool about the black shiny hardware is the shininess, as well as seeing black shiny hardware at all on a purse! You NEVER see that on bags and it's so lovely to have a bag that is ENTIRELY black colored. Can't clash with any jewelry.

I dunno....I'm just not too keen on the gunmetal right now. Maybe it would be better shiny. I really wish they could make the same color as the Balenciaga regular hardware. That color is perfect! Looks great with gold, silver, rose gold, you name it. Works with everything and of course, won't have the chipping problem.


----------



## appleproject

StarBrite310 said:


> I'm sorry your black hardware chipped. My friend's did too! I agree though that I think what is cool about the black shiny hardware is the shininess, as well as seeing black shiny hardware at all on a purse! You NEVER see that on bags and it's so lovely to have a bag that is ENTIRELY black colored. Can't clash with any jewelry.
> 
> I dunno....I'm just not too keen on the gunmetal right now. Maybe it would be better shiny. I really wish they could make the same color as the Balenciaga regular hardware. That color is perfect! Looks great with gold, silver, rose gold, you name it. Works with everything and of course, won't have the chipping problem.



What does the regular Balenciaga hardware look like?

Oddly the PS1 on the PS website has the old hardware:
http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/ps1/medium/ps1-medium-leather-11.html?color=Black


----------



## blu_77

appleproject said:


> I tried to take some quick pics - one of the pouch which had the original black hardware and one with the PS1 and the new hardware.  I have to say that the black looks nicer, it wasn't the darkest gunmetal I've seen but then I imagine it will look a lot nicer than the black once it starts to chip.  I can't believe that this sort of sneakily appeared, I didn't even realise at first when I was looking at the bag.




The gunmetal against black is fab. The black hardware was what stopped me from getting the PS1 in black. 

Note to self -  :ban: start saving for this color in medium


----------



## jellybebe

Personally I love the black on black! It makes the bag look so sleek. I hope they haven't discontinued it entirely.


----------



## pradapiggy

Sweet! The chipping problem was one of the reasons why I shied away from getting this bag... but now that you all mention the new gunmetal hardware... I MAY just have to FINALLY get one! 

It's funny because I have a recurring theme of black leather bags with gunmetal hardware... my RM MAC and just got a new men's Roots leather bag that is black w/ gunmetal. But the gunmetal on my MAC bag is still in amazing condition (just scratches here and there) and I've used that bag to death and thrown it around...


----------



## lilmissb

appleproject said:


> Yes, I was excited that they'd changed the hardware but did think it was a pity it wasnt darker gunmetal but then maybe the darker it is the more issues crop up?


Maybe, if they're tinting the metal then it shouldn't be that much of an issue I would think. The black is actually coated isn't it?




Elliespurse said:


> I think it could look great depending on lighting (pic from link in the SS12/Resort thread)


That's a better pic but it still looks a bit blah 




StarBrite310 said:


> I saw the new gunmetal hardware last week at Nordstrom. I can't believe I forgot to post about it here afterwards. Obviously they changed it because of the chipping problem, which I personally have not experienced at all on my black Keep All and I use the front pocket a ton. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw on each bag? Anyway, the gunmetal looked really cool when I was eyeing the bag, but when I tried the it on, I felt the gunmetal was too matted and grey. The bag became a tad boring on. Just my opinion though and to clarify, I only saw it in the pouch size so maybe the bigger the bag, it would look better. I wish they can make the same material, but more black than grey.


I feel the same! I really, really, really love the glossy dramatic look of the black on black. The gunmetal looks a tad dull and not as pretty. Kinda like an used to be hunky ex-jock who's grown a pot belly and beard.... :lolots:




pradapiggy said:


> It's funny because I have a recurring theme of black leather bags with gunmetal hardware... my RM MAC and just got a new men's Roots leather bag that is black w/ gunmetal. But the gunmetal on my MAC bag is still in amazing condition (just scratches here and there) and I've used that bag to death and thrown it around...


I actually really love the MACs with gunmental hw!!


----------



## appleproject

lilmissb said:


> I feel the same! I really, really, really love the glossy dramatic look of the black on black. The gunmetal looks a tad dull and not as pretty. Kinda like an used to be hunky ex-jock who's grown a pot belly and beard.... :lolots





Actually the gunmetal is growing on me after seeing these pics , it's a less statement-y look which is also good in a quieter way ( if that makes sense):
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-bag-item-10139604.aspx


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm....looking at those pics it looks pretty good. Kinda more grungy/rocker. The gunmetal looks darker on Farfetch.


----------



## appleproject

lilmissb said:


> ^Hmmm....looking at those pics it looks pretty good. Kinda more grungy/rocker. The gunmetal looks darker on Farfetch.



And they've probably removed the plastic for the pics which makes a difference


----------



## pradapiggy

appleproject said:


> Actually the gunmetal is growing on me after seeing these pics , it's a less statement-y look which is also good in a quieter way ( if that makes sense):
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-bag-item-10139604.aspx



YES! Definitely getting this bag with the gunmetal... It's just my thing


----------



## lilmissb

appleproject said:


> And they've probably removed the plastic for the pics which makes a difference


 
So true!


----------



## debi.n

I can't decide what I think about the gunmetal.  I think what made the black so unique before was the black hardware, it just looked super cool.  Now it is still cool, but maybe just lacking that edge.  Though obviously if the black was chipping within a week for some people they had to do something about it.  Maybe I will change my mind when I see it in person.  Having said that I do prefer gunmetal in general and prefer it to the brass for other colours, like I think my midnight would look great with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> I can't decide what I think about the gunmetal.  I think what made the black so unique before was the black hardware, it just looked super cool.  Now it is still cool, but maybe just lacking that edge.  Though obviously if the black was chipping within a week for some people they had to do something about it.  Maybe I will change my mind when I see it in person.  Having said that I do prefer gunmetal in general and prefer it to the brass for other colours, like I think my midnight would look great with gunmetal hardware.



I know exactly what you mean.  Part of me wonders if I'm talking myself into liking the gunmetal.  Normally I love gunmetal and I agree I think it would look gorgeous on the midnight.  ideally I'd love a bag darker than the midnight - sort of a blue black with gunmetal hardware - lovely.  I do prefer the black and part of me likes the idea of taking a chance on it again, but the fact is, I don't think that it will look that cool once its starts to chip


----------



## debi.n

No you're right, I think it's either gunmetal or nothing.  It's a shame they just couldn't figure out a way to stop the black from chipping.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> No you're right, I think it's either gunmetal or nothing.  It's a shame they just couldn't figure out a way to stop the black from chipping.



I know it is a shame  And I still find myself wondering if the way to go wasn't completely the other way - silver as in if you can't have the gorgeous all black then make a different statement.  After all it works on the keep all.  I saw the midnight in suede btw and it is gorgeous!


----------



## blu_77

Stopped by Nordstrom today as my SA called this morning to inform me about their new arrivals.  Anyways, they had the pouches and mediums in bright red and the black with gunmetal hardware. The bright red was REALLY REALLY lovely :ban: but I was kinda disappointed with the black with gunmetal as the gunmetal was a tad bit shiny  (I was expecting it to be sort of matte like the brass). I took photos with DHs cell and will try to upload when I can......


----------



## batgirl416

debi.n said:


> Yeah the colour has changed quite a bit. It took me a while to notice it but one day I had the flap lifted over in good lighting and was pretty shocked at the difference. It must be sun related, not that it gets that much sun, as it's too uniform to be related to rain. I should post some pics.  It's funny because I didn't get smoke because I was worried about the colour change, and it happened anyway! It's still a great bag, but I would prefer if it was still the same blue I bought....



debi.n: Hope you can post some before after shots in the reference thread for aged PS: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...enza-schouler-ps1-how-has-it-aged-670105.html.


----------



## debi.n

batgirl416 said:


> debi.n: Hope you can post some before after shots in the reference thread for aged PS: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...enza-schouler-ps1-how-has-it-aged-670105.html.


 
Promise I will.  I will take a pic the same as my avatar for comparison.  Just need some sun now...


----------



## chloej

i got a black ps1 with gunmetal hardware and carried it for about a week or so and already got scratches on the front hardware. i was hoping that the gunmetal would not scratch but it is inevitable.


----------



## Jinsun

Hello.  This is my first post in the PS thread.  I want to purchase PS1 pouch and either PS1 medium or large.  I am 5'3" so maybe the medium would best suit my frame?  I really can't decide on colors.

I love love love tan color bags.  I don't know what it is but I tend to buy tan or to be safe, black.

For the pouch, I was thinking midnight.  I've always wanted a navy bag.
For the medium, I was thinking a pink suede or maybe tobacco suede.  Or should I go with midnight?  I def don't want black in this bag.  I think it looks gorgeous with a bit of color.  IDK......

What's the most popular color????


----------



## ehemelay

Jinsun said:


> Hello.  This is my first post in the PS thread.  I want to purchase PS1 pouch and either PS1 medium or large.  I am 5'3" so maybe the medium would best suit my frame?  I really can't decide on colors.
> 
> I love love love tan color bags.  I don't know what it is but I tend to buy tan or to be safe, black.
> 
> For the pouch, I was thinking midnight.  I've always wanted a navy bag.
> For the medium, I was thinking a pink suede or maybe tobacco suede.  Or should I go with midnight?  I def don't want black in this bag.  I think it looks gorgeous with a bit of color.  IDK......
> 
> What's the most popular color????




I think the Pouch would look great in Midnight!  Also, since you are petite, it might be best to stick with a dark color because the Pouch will definitely hang well below your hip, and it's more likely than the other sizes to pick up denim transfer.

I am about an inch and a half shorter than you, and I have a suede Medium PS1.  With the shoulder strap at it's shortest, it falls right at my hip.  I have the slightest amount of denim transfer on the back left corner of the bag, but it's barely noticeable.  I spray all of my bags with Vectra and that really makes a difference!  (My Large PS1s have also avoided denim transfer but they are regular leather, so less likely to soil).

My Medium PS1 is also Tobacco suede - I love it!  The color is so versatile, it goes with almost everything and doesn't seem "seasonal."  The Raspberry suede is also beautiful; there are several photos of that color on this forum and I feel tempted every time I see one...


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I want the pouch as well as a medium. I like that the pouch does not have a handle. I would buy a med in a heartbeat if not for the handle...

Can anyone tell me if the medium can be worn cross body?  I have very small shoulders and can't seem to keep bags on my shoulders without raising them.   Also is the pouch really long, annoyingly long?  I am also 5'3".

Does anyone know what the pouch compares to in size?  Say possibly a RM Mac???  Thanks.


----------



## rated.h

kenzo89 said:


> Modeling pics as requested, first Medium Smoke PS1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Black PS1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any different angles or anything then let me know. Hope these help you guys decide on sizing. For reference, I'm 5'5 and approx. 60kg.


Love the large black PS1 so badly after seeing some posts on here I've decided to take the plunge and buy one.. Currently waiting for it to arrive can't wait to do a reveal  love Kenzo89's pictures of his!!!


----------



## iamabaglady

Bagambition.com has an all-black large PS1 for $995. The bag appears to be in great condition, however the latch is chipping.


----------



## riry

Here's my new spring/summer bag: Medium Bright Red! I plan on using it almost everyday throughout this next season (just like I did with medium Maize last year). The color is just stunning IRL.


----------



## CPrincessUK

riry said:


> Here's my new spring/summer bag: Medium Bright Red! I plan on using it almost everyday through this next season (just like I did with medium Maize last year). This color is just stunning IRL.


Stunning bag! Oh my I can't wait for my Keep All in this colour although I have to keep it hidden until Spring (along with the orchid I ordered!)


----------



## Silversun

That is a gorgeous red! Congratulations!


----------



## riry

CPrincessUK said:


> Stunning bag! Oh my I can't wait for my Keep All in this colour although I have to keep it hidden until Spring (along with the orchid I ordered!)


 
You're going to LOVE your red Keep All! And Orchid, too. They're both insanely beautiful colors.


----------



## CPrincessUK

riry said:


> You're going to LOVE your red Keep All! And Orchid, too. They're both insanely beautiful colors.


Thanks I am  so excited! Already thinking about another in Saddle but need to be certain I love the quality and finish before I get any more!

Will you post modelling pictures?


----------



## riry

Silversun said:


> That is a gorgeous red! Congratulations!


 
Thank you, Silversun!



CPrincessUK said:


> Thanks I am so excited! Already thinking about another in Saddle but need to be certain I love the quality and finish before I get any more!
> 
> Will you post modelling pictures?


 
Saddle is a great basic color for the Keep All, but I think you're wise in waiting until you know for sure that you love the style before purchasing a third one.

I'll try to take some mod pics in the next day or so and post them here.


----------



## riry

Here are some mod pics I took today while out with medium Bright Red PS1. The vibrant color gave some much-needed pop to my otherwise booooring outfit.

Love this bag!!


----------



## trigirl

riry said:
			
		

> Here are some mod pics I took today while out with medium Bright Red PS1. The vibrant color gave some much-needed pop to my otherwise booooring outfit.
> 
> Love this bag!!



Looks fab!!  I love red!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Love the red, riry! I've been considering it, but with my Tangerine, it's hard to justify.


Well, I've done it again. Midnight Medium is on its way. ush:


----------



## ehemelay

JetSetGo! said:


> Love the red, riry! I've been considering it, but with my Tangerine, it's hard to justify.
> 
> 
> Well, I've done it again. Midnight Medium is on its way. ush:



Yay!  Midnight looks like an amazing neutral... that color is not hard to justify at all!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I really want a medium in midnight but what's been holding me back is the handle. Am I the only one that doesn't like the handle????  I've been considering the pouch but I really like the look and size of the medium.

Do you think midnight is a color for all seasons???


----------



## riry

trigirl said:


> Looks fab!!  I love red!



Thank you, *trigirl *



JetSetGo! said:


> Love the red, riry! I've been considering it, but with my Tangerine, it's hard to justify.
> 
> 
> Well, I've done it again. Midnight Medium is on its way. ush:



Oh, Tangerine is beautiful, too! Very excited for your Medium Midnight... now you'll have a pop and a neutral. A complete PS1 set! Please post lots of pics when it arrives!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

riry said:


> Thank you, *trigirl *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Tangerine is beautiful, too! Very excited for your Medium Midnight... now you'll have a pop and a neutral. A complete PS1 set! Please post lots of pics when it arrives!!



I've managed to acquire four since the fall. Yikes!
*Military, Tangerine, White *and now *Midnight*...  Two pops and two neutrals! ush:
They each have a special place in my heart.

Thanks for sharing in my excitement!


----------



## trigirl

JetSetGo! said:


> I've managed to acquire four since the fall. Yikes!
> *Military, Tangerine, White *and now *Midnight*...  Two pops and two neutrals! ush:
> They each have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my excitement!



Can't wait to see your midnight!  I am saving for my first PS1 and I think I will flip flop between wanting midnight and saddle a million times before I take the plunge.


----------



## riry

JetSetGo! said:


> I've managed to acquire four since the fall. Yikes!
> *Military, Tangerine, White *and now *Midnight*... Two pops and two neutrals! ush:
> They each have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my excitement!


 
Now that's what I call a COMPLETE complete set!


----------



## rx4dsoul

riry said:


> Here are some mod pics I took today while out with medium Bright Red PS1. The vibrant color gave some much-needed pop to my otherwise booooring outfit.
> 
> Love this bag!!



It's beautiful! and goes so well with your outfit!


----------



## riry

rx4dsoul said:


> It's beautiful! and goes so well with your outfit!



Thank you, *rx4dsoul*!


----------



## Wanderlust11

Hello ladies!

My PS1 Large in Lilac


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wanderlust11 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> My PS1 Large in Lilac



Very pretty color! Congratulations!
I really must get the PS1 satchel...I don't know what possessed me to get a second Keepall instead....oh well, a reg PS1 will definitely be my next PS buy


----------



## sweetymooth

rx4dsoul said:


> It's beautiful! and goes so well with your outfit!



What is the bag in your avatar?  Its gorgeous!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetymooth said:


> What is the bag in your avatar?  Its gorgeous!



Thank you! It's a Rebecca Minkoff Boyfriend Clutch in Almond snake that is out of stock and is my HG at the moment...unfortunately it is so difficult to find it around , I hope this year I'll get lucky!


----------



## jaded

Hey ladies,

How does this bag look worn crossbody?

I saw it on the models in the promo pics, but I'm assuming they're tall, so I'm not sure if it hangs higher up on them when worn crossbody.


----------



## jaded

jaded said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How does this bag look worn crossbody?
> 
> I saw it on the models in the promo pics, but I'm assuming they're tall, so I'm not sure if it hangs higher up on them when worn crossbody.



(referring to the medium PS1 in this case...sorry, should have specified!)


----------



## lilmissb

riry said:


> Here's my new spring/summer bag: Medium Bright Red! I plan on using it almost everyday throughout this next season (just like I did with medium Maize last year). The color is just stunning IRL.


 She's stunning *riry*!!! Congrats!




JetSetGo! said:


> Love the red, riry! I've been considering it, but with my Tangerine, it's hard to justify.
> Well, I've done it again. Midnight Medium is on its way. ush:





JetSetGo! said:


> I've managed to acquire four since the fall. Yikes!
> *Military, Tangerine, White *and now *Midnight*... Two pops and two neutrals! ush:
> They each have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my excitement!


Now you just need an *orchid*, a *black* and a *citron* .... 




Wanderlust11 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> My PS1 Large in Lilac


Hubba hubba!!! I'm so in love with the lilac but I chose my sensible colour of military thinking the lilac would be still around in the medium. Bad mistake! Can I ask how you're going with the large in this colour? Do you have to super careful to avoid colour transfer? I worry about big bags in light colours. I think I do need a large size but in a dark colour.




jaded said:


> (referring to the medium PS1 in this case...sorry, should have specified!)


Just have a look through all the threads here. There are reveal threads with modelling pics and descriptions of how tall we all are. I personally think my medium looks great on me crossways and I'm 5'1". It sits pretty much on my hip on the last hole in the strap. I'm planning to put more holes in the strap for when I want to wear it shorter like a shoulder bag as I hate knotting the strap.


----------



## jaded

lilmissb said:


> Just have a look through all the threads here. There are reveal threads with modelling pics and descriptions of how tall we all are. I personally think my medium looks great on me crossways and I'm 5'1". It sits pretty much on my hip on the last hole in the strap. I'm planning to put more holes in the strap for when I want to wear it shorter like a shoulder bag as I hate knotting the strap.



Thank you!!


----------



## daughtybag

demicouture said:


> these got in soooo early and i got soo excited to pick them up!!
> might get the black as well now
> the bag is honestly the best bag since the balenciaga in terms of understatement and softness. it is way more practical than the balenciaga though as it has so many compartments....LOVE




Hi there!

Lovely bags!! Is that the color Orchid? Very nice!!!


----------



## daughtybag

riry said:


> Here are some mod pics I took today while out with medium Bright Red PS1. The vibrant color gave some much-needed pop to my otherwise booooring outfit.
> 
> Love this bag!!



Hi there!

 Very nice color ! So gorgeous!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there,

What does LUX leather mean in PS1 bags? I'm sorry but I just purchased my first PS1 bag and I wonder what does it mean. ))

Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What does LUX leather mean in PS1 bags? I'm sorry but I just purchased my first PS1 bag and I wonder what does it mean. ))
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, I know some older PS1:s were lamb when it said Lux Leather and sometimes it just said Leather Calf on the tags. But now I think Lux Leather could be either lamb or calf, PS also changed the vegetable tanned leather on newer bags because older lamb could spot easily (I like the older though). Not sure if it made things clearer :wondering


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I know some older PS1:s were lamb when it said Lux Leather and sometimes it just said Leather Calf on the tags. But now I think Lux Leather could be either lamb or calf, PS also changed the vegetable tanned leather on newer bags because older lamb could spot easily (I like the older though). Not sure if it made things clearer :wondering




Hi Elliespurse,

Thanks for the reply! Now I know what it means!))
 I'm starting to love the softness of the leather of the PS bag... ..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My new raspberry wonder. 

Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium raspberry suede. Yeah!


----------



## ozmodiar

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> My new raspberry wonder.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium raspberry suede. Yeah!



So gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## stbartschic

caroulemapoulen said:


> My new raspberry wonder.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium raspberry suede. Yeah!




gorgeous bag!!! thinking i need to add a suede to my collection now


----------



## caroulemapoulen

THanks ladies! It's my first PS1 in suede. I had a Midnight large in leather from the first collection, but I sold it back in September last year.


----------



## BooYah

*caroulemapoulen*, congrats on your raspberry beauty! 
we are *RASPBERRY* twins!
i am sorry you had to let go of your large Midnight-i remember when you first got it.


----------



## aa12

caroulemapoulen said:


> THanks ladies! It's my first PS1 in suede. I had a Midnight large in leather from the first collection, but I sold it back in September last year.


 

I'm very interested in the large size...do you mind me asking why you sold it?


----------



## rx4dsoul

caroulemapoulen said:


> My new raspberry wonder.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium raspberry suede. Yeah!



CM , this is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## ehemelay

caroulemapoulen said:


> My new raspberry wonder.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium raspberry suede. Yeah!



Lovely - can't wait to see some action shots!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

BooYah said:


> *caroulemapoulen*, congrats on your raspberry beauty!
> we are *RASPBERRY* twins!
> i am sorry you had to let go of your large Midnight-i remember when you first got it.



YAYYY! Which one do you have?  I cannot wait to take her out, but it's snowing here atm, so I have to wait a bit.



aa12 said:


> I'm very interested in the large size...do you mind me asking why you sold it?



I changed my style a bit since I got it, it was from the first collection, so I had it for 2.5 years. The size was too big for me now, I loved big bags when I bought it, and I always had my Mac 13'' with me - I don't anymore. And I'm much more colorful now, back then I was grey, navy, black'ish. So that's why, I guess.  I sold it to get the PS11 in Saddle. 



rx4dsoul said:


> CM , this is gorgeous! Congrats



Thanks!! 



ehemelay said:


> Lovely - can't wait to see some action shots!



I hope I'm able to post some soon!!


----------



## beatese

Dear PS lovers, I'm just wondering if PS medium can easily fit in my IPad?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

beatese said:


> Dear PS lovers, I'm just wondering if PS medium can easily fit in my IPad?



I'm pretty sure it won't be a problem. 

I have the PS11 also, and it fits an iPad, and PS1 Medium is bigger, so I'm pretty sure it would be fine.


----------



## alexa9

Yes, an ipad easily fits in the medium.


----------



## BooYah

caroulemapoulen said:


> YAYYY! Which one do you have?  I cannot wait to take her out, but it's snowing here atm, so I have to wait a bit.



i have the medium as well  been searching hi and lo for the large/xl but could not find one. 
i am sooooo loving the color, it's very rich.

yes, we have to be careful with our suede bags and coordinate with the weather forecasts  have you sprayed any protectant yet? i have not done so at all.


----------



## beatese

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't be a problem.
> 
> I have the PS11 also, and it fits an iPad, and PS1 Medium is bigger, so I'm pretty sure it would be fine.



Thank you so much for your reply~


----------



## beatese

I think I will get my one and only PS1 in medium. But should it be in saddle, smoke, orchid or midnight? I saw that there are some colour fading problem with the smoke. I want my PS to last for years..haha


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *caroulemapoulen!!!*  it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

BooYah said:


> i have the medium as well  been searching hi and lo for the large/xl but could not find one.
> i am sooooo loving the color, it's very rich.
> 
> yes, we have to be careful with our suede bags and coordinate with the weather forecasts  have you sprayed any protectant yet? i have not done so at all.



Yes, I sprayed it twice before taking it out, because it's suede. I did it with my PS11 in Saddle also though, to be sure.  I once ruined a smoke in large due to rain, so I'm not taking too many chances anymore. 

I spotted the large on NAP, did you check there? 

*Lillmissb*: Thank you so much!


----------



## someonelikeyou

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yes, I sprayed it twice before taking it out, because it's suede. I did it with my PS11 in Saddle also though, to be sure.  I once ruined a smoke in large due to rain, so I'm not taking too many chances anymore.
> 
> I spotted the large on NAP, did you check there?
> 
> *Lillmissb*: Thank you so much!



if you don't mind me asking, what happened with your smoke? i have a smoke and sprayed it with vectra, but i'm still too scared to take her out when there is a chance of rain!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

someonelikeyou said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what happened with your smoke? i have a smoke and sprayed it with vectra, but i'm still too scared to take her out when there is a chance of rain!



I took it out (first time ever), and when I had to take my bike home it was pouring (raining a loooot, I'm not sure I spelled it right  ) so I put the bag into a platic bag and knotted the top to make sure it wouldn't get wet. When I got home, some rain found it's way down there anyways and it stained the end and the back of the bag, which never went away.  I took it to the drycleaners, but the bag shrunk and got all curly in the edges :censor: So yeah, ruined if you ask me. I had to sell it, I couldn't even look at it.


----------



## trigirl

caroulemapoulen said:


> My new raspberry wonder.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium raspberry suede. Yeah!




Seriously gorgeous!  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Minnie

rx4dsoul said:


> CM , this is gorgeous! Congrats



Wow that looks delicious enough to eat!


----------



## BooYah

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yes, I sprayed it twice before taking it out, because it's suede. I did it with my PS11 in Saddle also though, to be sure.  I once ruined a smoke in large due to rain, so I'm not taking too many chances anymore.
> 
> I spotted the large on NAP, did you check there?



yes, i have a thing about spraying even the leather ones too 
but i must have missed the large on NAP b/c it's not listed anymore 

please post mod pics when you get a chance


----------



## caroulemapoulen

trigirl said:


> Seriously gorgeous!  Congrats on your new bag!



Thank you sooo much!



BooYah said:


> yes, i have a thing about spraying even the leather ones too
> but i must have missed the large on NAP b/c it's not listed anymore
> 
> please post mod pics when you get a chance



Damn.  I'm sorry. I have a mod pic now.


----------



## BooYah

^so cute! You look wonderful with it messenger-style!
Now I really cannot wait to wear mine


----------



## treschictx

Hi all!
I'm looking to get a PS1 medium but im not sure which color........I know I want either midnight or saddle. Any suggestions? TIA!!


----------



## MrsArgondellis

Hello!
I'm thinking of getting PS1 soon and I was wondering how the leather patinas. 
I don't know anyone who has PS1 and therefore cannot get any advise.
I have Balenciagas and I'm disappointed with how the leather wears with time. 
I hope someone can help me!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

BooYah said:


> ^so cute! You look wonderful with it messenger-style!
> Now I really cannot wait to wear mine



Thanks, BooYah! Take yours out asap and post a mod pic, please?


----------



## ehemelay

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you sooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.  I'm sorry. I have a mod pic now.




Beautiful!  It's such a special, vibrant color for suede.  Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

My second PS bag ...Ps1 large orchid from ****** ...


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there ! Finally my first ps1 xl saddle from ******..


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> My second PS bag ...Ps1 large orchid from ****** ...





daughtybag said:


> Hi there ! Finally my first ps1 xl saddle from ******..



Gorgeous collection!!  Love the colors!


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:


> Gorgeous collection!!  Love the colors!



Thanks Elliespurse! Now I'm still waiting for the blackrock  leather n rich conditioner for the orchid . Is it ok to spray collonil on it? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> Thanks Elliespurse! Now I'm still waiting for the blackrock  leather n rich conditioner for the orchid . Is it ok to spray collonil on it? Thanks!



I think it would be ok with collonil.. unless the conditioner removes some of it later :wondering


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:


> I think it would be ok with collonil.. unless the conditioner removes some of it later :wondering



Hi Elliespurse!
I just have one observation on the leather of this orchid ps1 large bag- it is more smoother and softer -quite fragile for me. I'm worried for scratches... It seems that the leather is different from my saddle colored ps1 xl bag. Is this the thing you mentioned about the lux leather which is now different from the previous collections? thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> I just have one observation on the leather of this orchid ps1 large bag- it is more smoother and softer -quite fragile for me. I'm worried for scratches... It seems that the leather is different from my saddle colored ps1 xl bag. Is this the thing you mentioned about the lux leather which is now different from the previous collections? thanks



Hi, the older lux leathers were softer and thinner but I'm not sure about the new orchid.. one way to test it is to place a tiny drop of water on the leather (on a place where it doesn't matter if it spots), on the old leather the drop goes into the leather like a sponge, on newer leather it stays on top until I wiped it off half an hour later


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the older lux leathers were softer and thinner but I'm not sure about the new orchid.. one way to test it is to place a tiny drop of water on the leather (on a place where it doesn't matter if it spots), on the old leather the drop goes into the leather like a sponge, on newer leather it stays on top until I wiped it off half an hour later



Oh that would be a good thing to do Elliespurse! The leather of this orchid ps1  is shiny and softer. I suppose this is the thing you mentioned that the water wont go through the leather! 
Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

caroulemapoulen said:


> My new raspberry wonder.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium raspberry suede. Yeah!


  This is a lovely bag! If you don't mind -where did you buy it? I wonder if they have a Large size??


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ehemelay said:


> Beautiful!  It's such a special, vibrant color for suede.  Congrats!



YEAH! I love the color too, just perfect!



daughtybag said:


> This is a lovely bag! If you don't mind -where did you buy it? I wonder if they have a Large size??



I got it from a friend, used only a few times. The store she got it from only had it in this size and actually they only had one - the one I got. Sorry.


----------



## daughtybag

caroulemapoulen said:


> YEAH! I love the color too, just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from a friend, used only a few times. The store she got it from only had it in this size and actually they only had one - the one I got. Sorry.



Hi there!

Oh ok I think I have to look  for one online! Thanks!!!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi all!

Is the tobacco suede color of PS 1 bags similar to the saddle?
Thanks!!!


----------



## JDN

Just got my medium ps1 in neon coral from www.proenzaachouler.com

The leather has these tiny little black spots on it and I'm not sure how to get them off or if they will come off at all...any tips from anyone that has experienced the same issue? I think it might be glue but I'm not positive.


----------



## ahama

LUV it!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

JDN: I'd contact PS and asked them what to do - I'd prefer to get a new bag if it's a lot.

daughty: Saddle is a bit more redish where tobacco is more brown.


----------



## daughtybag

caroulemapoulen said:


> JDN: I'd contact PS and asked them what to do - I'd prefer to get a new bag if it's a lot.
> 
> daughty: Saddle is a bit more redish where tobacco is more brown.




Hi caroulemapoulen,
Thanks for the reply!
Is the suede leather not easy to maintain as to protecting from dirt and stains?
I have been wanting to have the one in darker colors such as the midnight with gold hardware and as well as the black in gold hardware all in size large.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

daughtybag said:


> Hi caroulemapoulen,
> Thanks for the reply!
> Is the suede leather not easy to maintain as to protecting from dirt and stains?
> I have been wanting to have the one in darker colors such as the midnight with gold hardware and as well as the black in gold hardware all in size large.



I have no clue, yet! I only used it two times, sorry.


----------



## daughtybag

caroulemapoulen said:


> I have no clue, yet! I only used it two times, sorry.



Thanks!!!


----------



## leatherhag

Hi! I'm a newbie in the forums and from what I've seen, everyone sounds friendly, so I'm gonna go and jump in 

I'm a new owner of a bright red lux leather medium PS1 (yay) and woe me for not reading ahead about the bags I buy (I'm quite lazy researching about the bags I wanna buy, I just go with what looks nice) but I somehow got a dime-sized water stain on the back of my PS1 today. The leather is really bright red and while the spot has considerably faded, its still there (like a shadow). I'm getting quite anxious that it won't resolve. So my questions are:

1) will they resolve on their own or do i need to bring it back to the store?
2) do you guys recommend using some waterproofing spray/lotion with this type of PS1?


----------



## alexa9

The same thing happened to my saddle. I thought I had ruined the bag, but it faded away. After a few days it was lighter but still present, and now a few weeks after that, I can't find it at all. The whole thing scared me enough that I treated the bag in the hopes of avoiding a repeat, but hopefully yours will disappear over time just like mine did.


----------



## JDN

I've had my neon coral medium ps1 for about a week now...and I can't get over how gorgeous the color is!!! I am absolutely in love!!!

The service at Proenza Schouler, however, is a whole different story. I love their bags, but I would never order from their site again!


----------



## bagaholic1516

So my question is...I am 45 and wondering if I am too old to buy a PS1???


----------



## Elliespurse

bagaholic1516, the PS1 works great for me  and while the PS1 can be young and edgy it can also be casual for all ages.


----------



## bagaholic1516

Elliespurse said:


> bagaholic1516, the PS1 works great for me  and while the PS1 can be young and edgy it can also be casual for all ages.


what size do you have?


----------



## Elliespurse

bagaholic1516 said:


> what size do you have?



I started with the Large and XL PS1:s and added the Pouch and medium later. With the knot on the strap I think the medium is more like a classic shoulder bag


----------



## topdog

Elliespurse said:


> I started with the Large and XL PS1:s and added the Pouch and medium later. With the knot on the strap I think the medium is more like a classic shoulder bag



Which size PS1 do you find you use the most, Elliespurse? Thx!


----------



## Elliespurse

topdog said:


> Which size PS1 do you find you use the most, Elliespurse? Thx!



I think I've carried the Large mostly since I got it two years ago, but the XL and Pouch are great for carrying crossbody. I've carried the medium with the knot (shortened strap) a lot too


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:


> I started with the Large and XL PS1:s and added the Pouch and medium later. With the knot on the strap I think the medium is more like a classic shoulder bag


Hi Elliespurse!

Do you think is it OK to carry a medium PS1 if you are a plus sized woman about 5'4 in height?  Thanks!


----------



## bagaholic1516

Elliespurse said:


> I think I've carried the Large mostly since I got it two years ago, but the XL and Pouch are great for carrying crossbody. I've carried the medium with the knot (shortened strap) a lot too


How tall are you??  Just curious...since I am 5"1 and petite.  I tried the large one on and it looked like I was carrying a briefcase.  I thought the medium was a better size for my frame.  Thanks for answering all of my questions!


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> 
> Do you think is it OK to carry a medium PS1 if you are a plus sized woman about 5'4 in height?  Thanks!


I think the medium would be great, especially if you also try with the shortened strap (with the knot) and without the knot to see where the bag looks best.



bagaholic1516 said:


> How tall are you??  Just curious...since I am 5"1 and petite.  I tried the large one on and it looked like I was carrying a briefcase.  I thought the medium was a better size for my frame.  Thanks for answering all of my questions!


I'm a bit taller but I also think the medium looks best, I'd say choose the large if you lug around a lot of things. The medium would be my first choice though.

When the PS1 was first released there was an even smaller size than the medium, the larger ones were added after a year or so.


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Elliespurse, 
Thanks for replying!
I really want to try the medium size! Just waiting for a very nice color . I already have the xl in saddle and large in orchid!
Would smoke or military be ok? Or how about a  midnight suede? ))


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Decisions Decsions! 

A while a go I was about to purchase my very first PS1.
Then a Celine luggage came in the middle.

But... I can't get the PS1 out of my mind! 
I really need some :help: with this next investment (o yes ).
Could you girls help me out with this one?

I'm opting for the PS1 medium in the colours:
Black leather
Black suede
Midnight leather
Navy suede
Smoke leather

I mostly wear black, grey and white coloured clothing (sometimes i wear some pop of colour like red jeans) and my style is kind of like bloggers Carolines Mode and Elin Kling (just to give an idea). My leather jacket is my greatest love so it has to be compatible with it.
I don't like to baby my bags (i'll put it on the floor, take it with me everywhere and it will travel by public transport).

I like the Smoke but I worry about the change of colour while aging.

I hope you can help me! TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'd say black or smoke leather, and I think you could use a spray for the smoke


----------



## neoncat

Hi guys,

Just wondering if any of you have had problems with your ps1 (in terms of the quality and how it holds up etc). I have one in medium black, and after about 3 months of usage the hardware is pretty badly chipped, the thread on one of the straps is running, and the one of the screws on the handle fell out. I don't use it that often, about 3-4 times on average per month. To date, I have the bag for about 10 months now and recently one of the shoulder strap buckle is wonky and isn't functioning properly anymore. I don't carry much stuff in it when I do use it, and it just seems that the bag is falling apart slowly  I've never experienced something like that with my other bags; balenciaga celine mulberry and such. Even so, I'm really tempted to get another medium in military it's just so beautiful but I'm not sure if it's a good idea :/ Any advice? It'd be much appreciated!!! Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

^Hi neoncat, that are a lot of things happened to your bag.. perhaps you could contact the reseller or PS directly about the screws at least. There's also a thread here somewhere about regularly checking the screws for the handle, it looks like you're not alone on this.


Edit: Here's the thread http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/reminder-tighten-your-screws-687785.html


----------



## neoncat

Elliespurse said:


> ^Hi neoncat, that are a lot of things happened to your bag.. perhaps you could contact the reseller or PS directly about the screws at least. There's also a thread here somewhere about regularly checking the screws for the handle, it looks like you're not alone on this.
> 
> 
> Edit: Here's the thread http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/reminder-tighten-your-screws-687785.html


Thanks for your prompt reply elliespurse!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Thank you Elliespurse!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

daughtybag said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> 
> Do you think is it OK to carry a medium PS1 if you are a plus sized woman about 5'4 in height?  Thanks!




I'm 5'3.5 plus sized and I have a medium which is the perfect size for my needs. You can see pics of it here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/a-dark-red-revel-687520.html and the first post here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/your-ps-in-action-693486.html the only thing is I can't wear it crossbody which I really wish I could I'm big on crossbodys lately lol.


----------



## daughtybag

pixiejenna said:


> I'm 5'3.5 plus sized and I have a medium which is the perfect size for my needs. You can see pics of it here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/a-dark-red-revel-687520.html and the first post here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/your-ps-in-action-693486.html the only thing is I can't wear it crossbody which I really wish I could I'm big on crossbodys lately lol.



Hi there pixiejenna,

 Thanks a lot for your reply on this issue! I am a plus sized woman too and wanted to try the medium sized PS. I think I am going to get one soon!!! 
You have a lovely bag! i love the color!!!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Whaaaat? I just clicked away on Net-A-Porter and I think I just ordered myself a black PS1 medium with the gunmetal hardware. Poof! There went my savings. 
It better be GOOD  haha


----------



## leboudoir

Mulberry_Love said:
			
		

> Whaaaat? I just clicked away on Net-A-Porter and I think I just ordered myself a black PS1 medium with the gunmetal hardware. Poof! There went my savings.
> It better be GOOD  haha



I saw my savings fly away too last week when I got mine lol!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

leboudoir said:


> I saw my savings fly away too last week when I got mine lol!


 
Oooh which one did you get?? 

I'm so happy I can share this stuff on the forum. I have to hide these purchases from my parents and friends. They just don't understand. But it kind of ruins the fun of it. Luckily I have found my baglovers here!!!


----------



## leboudoir

Mulberry_Love said:


> Oooh which one did you get??
> 
> I'm so happy I can share this stuff on the forum. I have to hide these purchases from my parents and friends. They just don't understand. But it kind of ruins the fun of it. Luckily I have found my baglovers here!!!



it's alright. i pretend it's "some old thing i had lying around" 
i picked up a medium orchid. it's TDF and all i can't get enough of it!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

leboudoir said:


> it's alright. i pretend it's "some old thing i had lying around"
> i picked up a medium orchid. it's TDF and all i can't get enough of it!


 
Me too! Nobody even knows the difference. 

The orchid is fantastic. My next PS1 should be one with a pop of colour. I hope my black one arrives soon.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Look what arrived today: A black PS1 with gunmetal hardware!!
What do you think? To keep or not to keep?
(sorry for my house socks, it's cold here....)


----------



## Elliespurse

Mulberry_Love said:


> Look what arrived today: A black PS1 with gunmetal hardware!!
> What do you think? To keep or not to keep?
> (sorry for my house socks, it's cold here....)



Congrats!!  I think the black with gunmetal hw is gorgeous and it feels up to date. It looks like many designers are going for the black/gunmetal combo right now.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats!!  I think the black with gunmetal hw is gorgeous and it feels up to date. It looks like many designers are going for the black/gunmetal combo right now.



Thank you 
I can't wait to break it in and make it a little bit more slouchier!


----------



## ruthfmc

Look what I got!!!!


----------



## chokichoki

Damn gurl, you're on a roll! Congratulations


----------



## hollyyih

Mulberry_Love said:


> Look what arrived today: A black PS1 with gunmetal hardware!!
> What do you think? To keep or not to keep?
> (sorry for my house socks, it's cold here....)



i really like the black w/ the gunmetal too.  ditto what elliespurse said


----------



## MrsArgondellis

Mulberry_Love said:


> Look what arrived today: A black PS1 with gunmetal hardware!!
> What do you think? To keep or not to keep?
> (sorry for my house socks, it's cold here....)



Keep! 
I just got mine last night! Love...love...


----------



## Mulberry_Love

MrsArgondellis said:


> Keep!
> I just got mine last night! Love...love...



I do I do I do 

Congrats on your lovely new bag!!


----------



## MrsArgondellis

Mulberry_Love said:


> I do I do I do
> 
> Congrats on your lovely new bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## JDN

neoncat said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have had problems with your ps1 (in terms of the quality and how it holds up etc). I have one in medium black, and after about 3 months of usage the hardware is pretty badly chipped, the thread on one of the straps is running, and the one of the screws on the handle fell out. I don't use it that often, about 3-4 times on average per month. To date, I have the bag for about 10 months now and recently one of the shoulder strap buckle is wonky and isn't functioning properly anymore. I don't carry much stuff in it when I do use it, and it just seems that the bag is falling apart slowly  I've never experienced something like that with my other bags; balenciaga celine mulberry and such. Even so, I'm really tempted to get another medium in military it's just so beautiful but I'm not sure if it's a good idea :/ Any advice? It'd be much appreciated!!! Thanks in advance



I've had my neon coral ps1 for about a month now....an have only used it no more than 5x...it's already starting to fall apart...I really like the look of the bag...but the quality is terrible!!!


----------



## Shoegal30

neoncat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have had problems with your ps1 (in terms of the quality and how it holds up etc). I have one in medium black, and after about 3 months of usage the hardware is pretty badly chipped, the thread on one of the straps is running, and the one of the screws on the handle fell out. I don't use it that often, about 3-4 times on average per month. To date, I have the bag for about 10 months now and recently one of the shoulder strap buckle is wonky and isn't functioning properly anymore. I don't carry much stuff in it when I do use it, and it just seems that the bag is falling apart slowly  I've never experienced something like that with my other bags; balenciaga celine mulberry and such. Even so, I'm really tempted to get another medium in military it's just so beautiful but I'm not sure if it's a good idea :/ Any advice? It'd be much appreciated!!! Thanks in advance


Sorry that this is happening to you but I've never had any trouble with my PS1!  I load that sucker up and never had so much as a grommet come loose (as a matter of fact, I need to check those). My bag will be a year old in July. No thread coming undone anywhere on the bag, no hardware chips, and I don't carry it by the shoulder strap so that's in perfect shape.  I know you don't want to hear how "perfect" my bag is but I wanted to respond so you realize that what you are experiencing is not common.


----------



## AuntieMame

After years of feeling guilty for even _thinking _about spending _that much_ on a handbag, I bought my first Premier Designer bag! A large PS1 bronze!

I was unsure about the color when I ordered it, but I love it! Strangers have been commenting on how lovely it is. 

The first two are in the sun. The third in the shade. And the fourth and last indoors.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a really gorgeous color!  Congrats on your PS1!!


----------



## Shoegal30

AuntieMame said:


> After years of feeling guilty for even _thinking _about spending _that much_ on a handbag, I bought my first Premier Designer bag! A large PS1 bronze!
> 
> I was unsure about the color when I ordered it, but I love it! Strangers have been commenting on how lovely it is.
> 
> The first two are in the sun. The third in the shade. And the fourth and last indoors.


Congrats....this is only just the beginning. PremiereDesignerhandbag-initis is a terrible, terrible illness.....


----------



## AuntieMame

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's a really gorgeous color!  Congrats on your PS1!!


It is! It's at its best in the sun. Really a unique color.


----------



## AuntieMame

Shoegal30 said:


> Congrats....this is only just the beginning. PremiereDesignerhandbag-initis is a terrible, terrible illness.....



I know. I'm already searching out my next purchase!


----------



## Micole

AuntieMame said:


> After years of feeling guilty for even _thinking _about spending _that much_ on a handbag, I bought my first Premier Designer bag! A large PS1 bronze!
> 
> I was unsure about the color when I ordered it, but I love it! Strangers have been commenting on how lovely it is.
> 
> The first two are in the sun. The third in the shade. And the fourth and last indoors.



Wow! Congratulations, it's stunning. I just ordered the medium in Birch but the Bronze did catch my attention! Is it fair to say it appears khaki in certain light? It's really gorgeous.


----------



## AuntieMame

Micole said:
			
		

> Wow! Congratulations, it's stunning. I just ordered the medium in Birch but the Bronze did catch my attention! Is it fair to say it appears khaki in certain light? It's really gorgeous.



Thank you! I think I have an unhealthy love for it. 

Yes it looks khaki in certain light. The bag has so many different colors. Today, looking at it through my brown tinted sunglasses was stunning.


----------



## momo721

Congratulations! I love the bronze color! Great choice!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## AuntieMame

momo721 said:


> Congratulations! I love the bronze color! Great choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you! I was so nervous about the color - I love the saddle, but I wanted leather and I think I really want the saddle in the suede  - after I ordered and still a bit unsure when I opened the box, but when I went outside, I fell in love with it!


----------



## hollyyih

AuntieMame said:


> After years of feeling guilty for even _thinking _about spending _that much_ on a handbag, I bought my first Premier Designer bag! A large PS1 bronze!
> 
> I was unsure about the color when I ordered it, but I love it! Strangers have been commenting on how lovely it is.
> 
> The first two are in the sun. The third in the shade. And the fourth and last indoors.



Gorgeous. I considered this color too and ended up getting saddle


----------



## AuntieMame

hollyyih said:


> Gorgeous. I considered this color too and ended up getting saddle



I love the saddle so much. I meant the tobacco suede above, but I have to have something in the saddle leather. Maybe the Pochette.


----------



## hollyyih

AuntieMame said:


> I love the saddle so much. I meant the tobacco suede above, but I have to have something in the saddle leather. Maybe the Pochette.



You should! I wanted something suede, but it's so balmy down here in the South I decided I'd get the pochette clutch in suede instead !


----------



## saintgermain

JDN said:


> I've had my neon coral ps1 for about a month now....an have only used it no more than 5x...it's already starting to fall apart...I really like the look of the bag...but the quality is terrible!!!



I am so sad to hear this. I was contemplating getting a ps1 as a workhorse bag (using it everyday), and after hearing numerous reports that the bag falls apart (sometimes quite literally as a poster in the Proenza Keepall thread showed), I'm back to looking for something else.


----------



## JDN

AuntieMame said:


> After years of feeling guilty for even _thinking _about spending _that much_ on a handbag, I bought my first Premier Designer bag! A large PS1 bronze!
> 
> I was unsure about the color when I ordered it, but I love it! Strangers have been commenting on how lovely it is.
> 
> The first two are in the sun. The third in the shade. And the fourth and last indoors.



Beautiful! I saw this color in the Pouch at Barney's this past weekend and have been thinking about it since...


----------



## JDN

saintgermain said:


> I am so sad to hear this. I was contemplating getting a ps1 as a workhorse bag (using it everyday), and after hearing numerous reports that the bag falls apart (sometimes quite literally as a poster in the Proenza Keepall thread showed), I'm back to looking for something else.



It's a gorgeous bag...but I think if I ever get another, it will be a darker color...
This neon coral is not holding up so well...not just quality wise...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Have a question for PS1 owners.... Would a large be practical to wear crossbody? I am 5'6' and debating if the large would be too big for this, or just right? Any input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## AuntieMame

scoobiesmomma said:


> Have a question for PS1 owners.... Would a large be practical to wear crossbody? I am 5'6' and debating if the large would be too big for this, or just right? Any input would be greatly appreciated!!



I'm 5'7" and I wear it crossbody and I think it's fine, BUT I think it would look much better if the strap were longer. It lies high up on my hip and it doesn't look perfect. I just don't care because a) I love my bag and b) I spend a lot of time in an urban area and I don't want my bag stolen.


----------



## flyback

Am very excited!  
After reading many threads under Proenza Schouler and drooling at everyone's beautiful bags, I hope to soon join the club of PS bag owners...  when the hubby comes back from a business trip and brings home a much-awaited present!  Can't wait!


----------



## Silversun

flyback said:


> Am very excited!
> After reading many threads under Proenza Schouler and drooling at everyone's beautiful bags, I hope to soon join the club of PS bag owners... when the hubby comes back from a business trip and brings home a much-awaited present! Can't wait!


Congrats! Do take some pics for us all to drool over, won't you?


----------



## AuntieMame

flyback said:


> Am very excited!
> After reading many threads under Proenza Schouler and drooling at everyone's beautiful bags, I hope to soon join the club of PS bag owners...  when the hubby comes back from a business trip and brings home a much-awaited present!  Can't wait!



Welcome to the club! I bought my first one in Feb AND I just bought my second already.


----------



## pamie17

My first ps1 in nude ... I love it but I'm soooo scared to use it.


----------



## sheanabelle

saintgermain said:


> I am so sad to hear this. I was contemplating getting a ps1 as a workhorse bag (using it everyday), and after hearing numerous reports that the bag falls apart (sometimes quite literally as a poster in the Proenza Keepall thread showed), I'm back to looking for something else.



weird...I'm going on using it as a work/day/night bag for the past 2 months straight and no problems!!


----------



## sheanabelle

scoobiesmomma said:


> Have a question for PS1 owners.... Would a large be practical to wear crossbody? I am 5'6' and debating if the large would be too big for this, or just right? Any input would be greatly appreciated!!



I'm 5'6 and wear my large crossbody lots!


----------



## sheanabelle

AuntieMame said:


> I'm 5'7" and I wear it crossbody and I think it's fine, BUT I think it would look much better if the strap were longer. It lies high up on my hip and it doesn't look perfect. I just don't care because a) I love my bag and b) I spend a lot of time in an urban area and I don't want my bag stolen.



Uch I know...an inch or two longer would be perfect. BUt, I'm with you...I dont care and wear it crossbody anyway and it still looks good.


----------



## AuntieMame

sheanabelle said:


> Uch I know...an inch or two longer would be perfect. BUt, I'm with you...I dont care and wear it crossbody anyway and it still looks good.



If PS sold an additional strap that was longer, I'd buy it without hesitation!


----------



## ozmodiar

pamie17 said:


> My first ps1 in nude ... I love it but I'm soooo scared to use it.



I love the nude color, so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## schadenfreude

sheanabelle said:


> Uch I know...an inch or two longer would be perfect. BUt, I'm with you...I dont care and wear it crossbody anyway and it still looks good.



There's enough room to put one more hole in the strap on the large. I might dig out the leather punch and do it this weekend.


----------



## AuntieMame

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> There's enough room to put one more hole in the strap on the large. I might dig out the leather punch and do it this weekend.



I've thought of taking it to a professional to have it  done. I would just screw it up. Let us know how it goes if you do it!


----------



## sheanabelle

schadenfreude said:


> There's enough room to put one more hole in the strap on the large. I might dig out the leather punch and do it this weekend.



wow...good to know, thanks!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

sheanabelle said:


> I'm 5'6 and wear my large crossbody lots!



If you have a chance sometime could you please post some pics?  I am so torn between medium and large and since you are the same height, although much tinier than me...this would greatly help! I feel like the medium will look to small, yet the large may look to big, kwim? I have no where to see them irl prior to purchase either. Thank you sheana!


----------



## sheanabelle

scoobiesmomma said:


> If you have a chance sometime could you please post some pics?  I am so torn between medium and large and since you are the same height, although much tinier than me...this would greatly help! I feel like the medium will look to small, yet the large may look to big, kwim? I have no where to see them irl prior to purchase either. Thank you sheana!



Yes, i searched for cross body pics but can't find, i'll try to take some tomorrow!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

sheanabelle said:


> Yes, i searched for cross body pics but can't find, i'll try to take some tomorrow!



I searched as well and could only find a few pics in the celeb thread, but they weren't the greatest and I really don't know how tall they are either. Thank you! I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## schadenfreude

Poked the extra hole in the Large strap just now. Don't be afraid to do it at home! The holes are 1" apart, so just make a mark 1" down. The stitching on the strap is 2 cm wide so make your mark 1 cm in. Punch away! With the new hole, the end of the strap *barely* fits under the 2nd part of the buckle (last pic) - not that this is important structurally, but cosmetically it might get annoying if it keeps popping out.


----------



## schadenfreude

I'm 5'5". This is the large worn cross body with the strap on the last factory hole.


----------



## schadenfreude

And here it is on the new hole I just punched. Doesn't really look much different, but feels a little more comfortable.


----------



## schadenfreude

I think I got the side views swapped! Ha! That's how insignificant the difference is with the new hole. *shrugs*


----------



## AuntieMame

schadenfreude said:


> I think I got the side views swapped! Ha! That's how insignificant the difference is with the new hole. *shrugs*



No I did notice there was a difference and thought they might've been swapped! 

Bag looks good on you too, btw!


----------



## flyback

Silversun said:


> Congrats! Do take some pics for us all to drool over, won't you?



Will try to find the time to take photos to post.

Am loving my Military PS1!  Have been using it daily since the hubby brought it home 2 weeks ago!


----------



## ehemelay

schadenfreude said:


> And here it is on the new hole I just punched. Doesn't really look much different, but feels a little more comfortable.



Looks great, and thank you for the tutorial!  I may do the same thing - except I'll be effectively shortening the strap length.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

schadenfreude said:


> And here it is on the new hole I just punched. Doesn't really look much different, but feels a little more comfortable.



These are great!! Thanks so much for sharing and posting your tutorial and pics! I keep going back and forth on what size as I am afraid the large will be a bit too big for everyday use, but I think it looks great on you and I am a bit taller and sadly not quite as thin! You have a great figure! 


Can anyone tell me if the strap for both the medium and large PS1's is the same length?


----------



## schadenfreude

Thanks everyone! Really... it is so much easier to buy a $8 hole puncher and just do these things at home.


----------



## AuntieMame

schadenfreude said:


> Thanks everyone! Really... it is so much easier to buy a $8 hole puncher and just do these things at home.



All my greatest screw ups started with me saying something like that.  Seriously. I can screw up screwing in a light bulb! I need to leave these things to professionals! lol But I do have a leather professional who'll do it for me at a very low cost.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

So...I am seriously debating the Citron! Every time I see it, I swoon!! What do you guys think? Should I go for it? It's a little out of my usual color realm, but something about it is calling to me! I was going to play it safe and go with Bronze...but should I live a little and get the Citron? Do you think this will be wearable for seasons to come or is it too trendy? Help Please!!


----------



## BellaShoes

scoobiesmomma said:


> If you have a chance sometime could you please post some pics?  I am so torn between medium and large and since you are the same height, although much tinier than me...this would greatly help! I feel like the medium will look to small, yet the large may look to big, kwim? I have no where to see them irl prior to purchase either. Thank you sheana!



Hi *scoobie*! I am a PS Rookie as my first two just arrived hours ago btu I can add my Neon Coral is a medium and there is NO way I can wear it cross body (I am 5'10) it hits at the side of by breast! Over the shoulder using the shoulder strap, on the last hole, it hits my hip... 

I bought the PS1 Medium and the SKA, love them both.. the SKA small is plenty big, plenty! As for the PS1, I would probably get a Large next time 

Comparison of a Medium PS1 and a SKA


----------



## BellaShoes

scoobiesmomma said:


> So...I am seriously debating the Citron! Every time I see it, I swoon!! What do you guys think? Should I go for it? It's a little out of my usual color realm, but something about it is calling to me! I was going to play it safe and go with Bronze...but should I live a little and get the Citron? Do you think this will be wearable for seasons to come or is it too trendy? Help Please!!



I just love the Citron! It is a seasonal color but I would not think 'trendy'...as every spring and summer you can always use a pop of color! I jumped on the neon wagon and have 2 CL's (hot pink Pigalles, the Pigalle Pollock) and now my PS SKA Neon Color


----------



## schadenfreude

Citron!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

And your eyes are not playing tricks on you! One of the strap clasps is broken. 

I am fortunate to live 15 minutes from Nordstrom's super duper outlet, Last Chance, where all damaged returned items go to die. So many times, it's just pure trash, but the other day was off the hook! At one point I was holding two PS Pouches, a Balenciaga First, a Givenchy Nightengale, an Alexander McQueen hobo, AND a boxy Celine thing!!! The McQueen was missing a large stud, and the Celine was an awkward shape and ugly color, and the Givenchy was patent leather -- so all RELATIVELY easy to pass up. The First is just too small, and it was suede, and it was missing its strap, so that was KIND OF easy to put down. The other PS Pouch was a nice neutral caramel color, but it was missing its strap and the PS hangtag. That left me with the citron -- who I initially spied peeking out in a pile of bags at which point I practically trampled a bunch of women to get to it. The one clasp is broken, but it's otherwise in perfect shape -- the little plastic wrap is still on the hangtag and everything. So I already dropped the strap off at the cobbler who is replacing the clasp... can't wait to pick it up!!! 

Anyway... I am a neutrals girl through and through but when I saw the color, it was just irresistible at the price I paid! It's gorgeous and on trend and wonderfully seasonable. AND it makes me happy whenever I look at it.


----------



## AuntieMame

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> And your eyes are not playing tricks on you! One of the strap clasps is broken.
> 
> I am fortunate to live 15 minutes from Nordstrom's super duper outlet, Last Chance, where all damaged returned items go to die. So many times, it's just pure trash, but the other day was off the hook! At one point I was holding two PS Pouches, a Balenciaga First, a Givenchy Nightengale, an Alexander McQueen hobo, AND a boxy Celine thing!!! The McQueen was missing a large stud, and the Celine was an awkward shape and ugly color, and the Givenchy was patent leather -- so all RELATIVELY easy to pass up. The First is just too small, and it was suede, and it was missing its strap, so that was KIND OF easy to put down. The other PS Pouch was a nice neutral caramel color, but it was missing its strap and the PS hangtag. That left me with the citron -- who I initially spied peeking out in a pile of bags at which point I practically trampled a bunch of women to get to it. The one clasp is broken, but it's otherwise in perfect shape -- the little plastic wrap is still on the hangtag and everything. So I already dropped the strap off at the cobbler who is replacing the clasp... can't wait to pick it up!!!
> 
> Anyway... I am a neutrals girl through and through but when I saw the color, it was just irresistible at the price I paid! It's gorgeous and on trend and wonderfully seasonable. AND it makes me happy whenever I look at it.



Lucky you! What a gorgeous find AND a great deal! The perfect combo!


----------



## trigirl

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> And your eyes are not playing tricks on you! One of the strap clasps is broken.
> 
> I am fortunate to live 15 minutes from Nordstrom's super duper outlet, Last Chance, where all damaged returned items go to die. So many times, it's just pure trash, but the other day was off the hook! At one point I was holding two PS Pouches, a Balenciaga First, a Givenchy Nightengale, an Alexander McQueen hobo, AND a boxy Celine thing!!! The McQueen was missing a large stud, and the Celine was an awkward shape and ugly color, and the Givenchy was patent leather -- so all RELATIVELY easy to pass up. The First is just too small, and it was suede, and it was missing its strap, so that was KIND OF easy to put down. The other PS Pouch was a nice neutral caramel color, but it was missing its strap and the PS hangtag. That left me with the citron -- who I initially spied peeking out in a pile of bags at which point I practically trampled a bunch of women to get to it. The one clasp is broken, but it's otherwise in perfect shape -- the little plastic wrap is still on the hangtag and everything. So I already dropped the strap off at the cobbler who is replacing the clasp... can't wait to pick it up!!!
> 
> Anyway... I am a neutrals girl through and through but when I saw the color, it was just irresistible at the price I paid! It's gorgeous and on trend and wonderfully seasonable. AND it makes me happy whenever I look at it.



Score!  Awesome that you have someone to fix it!


----------



## escstlu

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Citron!!!



Do you love it!!?? I'm debating the same color or the suede lemon, it will be my fist ps1! Is the color brighter than expected in person? I'll have to order it online...


----------



## schadenfreude

I do love it and can't wait to wear it. The color is definitely more neon and less primary color-type yellow. I would never pay full retail for such a crazy color but for $320 I couldn't resist!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

schadenfreude said:


> Citron!!!





schadenfreude said:


> I do love it and can't wait to wear it. The color is definitely more neon and less primary color-type yellow. I would never pay full retail for such a crazy color but for $320 I couldn't resist!



 OMG that is an insane price!!! I could never pass it up either!! Do you think I'd be crazy to buy a Med in Citron as my one and only?


----------



## Suzyy

My 1st post! 

I am trying to determine which PS1 to buy, and I desperately need someone to ID the color of this suede one:

http://media-cache3.pinterest.com/upload/218283913158630489_cSuf9Pln_f.jpg

I will not rest till I have it!  I'm sure you ladies understand this.


----------



## BooYah

Suzyy said:


> My 1st post!
> 
> I am trying to determine which PS1 to buy, and I desperately need someone to ID the color of this suede one:
> 
> http://media-cache3.pinterest.com/upload/218283913158630489_cSuf9Pln_f.jpg
> 
> I will not rest till I have it!  I'm sure you ladies understand this.



Welcome, Suzyy!

This looks like Emerald Suede 
Have you found one?


----------



## AuntieMame

scoobiesmomma said:


> So...I am seriously debating the Citron! Every time I see it, I swoon!! What do you guys think? Should I go for it? It's a little out of my usual color realm, but something about it is calling to me! I was going to play it safe and go with Bronze...but should I live a little and get the Citron? Do you think this will be wearable for seasons to come or is it too trendy? Help Please!!



Keep in mind, I was a teenager in the 80s... I think it's too trendy. BUT I'm also living in the Northeast. I see you're in warmer climates where I think brighter colors are more classic. Sorry. I'm probably not helping!


----------



## Micole

Suzyy said:


> My 1st post!
> 
> I am trying to determine which PS1 to buy, and I desperately need someone to ID the color of this suede one:
> 
> http://media-cache3.pinterest.com/upload/218283913158630489_cSuf9Pln_f.jpg
> 
> I will not rest till I have it!  I'm sure you ladies understand this.



Wow, you know what the true beauty of that bag is? The more used and worn it it gets, the better it will be. It looks like a color that will age fantastically. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

AuntieMame said:


> Keep in mind, I was a teenager in the 80s... I think it's too trendy. BUT I'm also living in the Northeast. I see you're in warmer climates where I think brighter colors are more classic. Sorry. I'm probably not helping!



Yeah...I was a teen in the 90's so not too far behind you!  I think in the back of my head, I know that it's not the most practical choice, but I don't want to acknowledge it, kwim? I am too practical, so I am sure in the end I will go with the Bronze as I first wanted or another neutral that's timeless and can be worn year round. Thank you for your input!


----------



## AuntieMame

scoobiesmomma said:


> Yeah...I was a teen in the 90's so not too far behind you!  I think in the back of my head, I know that it's not the most practical choice, but I don't want to acknowledge it, kwim? I am too practical, so I am sure in the end I will go with the Bronze as I first wanted or another neutral that's timeless and can be worn year round. Thank you for your input!



I'm sure whatever you'll love whichever you get! Because it is a truly wonderful bag. I was unsure about the Bronze for about a month. Questioning if I made the right choice. And now, I can't imagine me having another color.


----------



## schadenfreude

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> OMG that is an insane price!!! I could never pass it up either!! Do you think I'd be crazy to buy a Med in Citron as my one and only?



Hmmmm...... You are asking the queen of neutrals a loaded question! I think the Pouch is okay in this crazy color because it is small. I'm not sure how such a color would look on a larger bag... Although isn't Khloe K's a medium? It looks great on her, but her height helps her carry it off. I had my choice for a pop color on the PS1 it would definitely be the coral... But beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## schadenfreude

AuntieMame said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, I was a teenager in the 80s... I think it's too trendy. BUT I'm also living in the Northeast. I see you're in warmer climates where I think brighter colors are more classic. Sorry. I'm probably not helping!



It IS trendy, I agree, even in the scorching Phoenix desert. I've already been through neon once in the 80s also, but keeping it as an accent feels new now... And more manageable for those of us over 30.


----------



## schadenfreude

AuntieMame said:
			
		

> I'm sure whatever you'll love whichever you get! Because it is a truly wonderful bag. I was unsure about the Bronze for about a month. Questioning if I made the right choice. And now, I can't imagine me having another color.



Exactly. And it helps knowing that you can recoup a good chunk of the cost by reselling, if a given color or bag doesn't work out.


----------



## sheanabelle

scoobiesmomma said:


> If you have a chance sometime could you please post some pics?  I am so torn between medium and large and since you are the same height, although much tinier than me...this would greatly help! I feel like the medium will look to small, yet the large may look to big, kwim? I have no where to see them irl prior to purchase either. Thank you sheana!



here you go, sorry it took me sooo long scoobies!!















i looooooove this bag! wear it everyday. hope that helps!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

lovely, and your room is fabulous! where is your bedding from?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

sheanabelle said:


> here you go, sorry it took me sooo long scoobies!!
> 
> i looooooove this bag! wear it everyday. hope that helps!



Thank you *sheana*!! It looks so good on you!  I do think it looks great worn crossbody too! Glad to hear you love it! I am definitely going to get one, just a matter of finding the right color now!


----------



## schadenfreude

My little citron! The strap was super duper long and knotting it was uncomfortable, so I put four extra holes in the strap.


----------



## theilnana

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> My little citron! The strap was super duper long and knotting it was uncomfortable, so I put four extra holes in the strap.



Hope you're not offended that I ask but since you're in the Phoenix area did you get it at last chance? I saw it there a few days ago and wondered who got it. Hope it was you. Look super great on you.


----------



## theilnana

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> My little citron! The strap was super duper long and knotting it was uncomfortable, so I put four extra holes in the strap.



Just went back in the posts and saw that you did get it at last chance.  You have me to thank for the hook in the back pocket. I found it at the bottom of the bin. Glad a tpfer got it. Really look great on you.


----------



## schadenfreude

theilnana said:
			
		

> Just went back in the posts and saw that you did get it at last chance.  You have me to thank for the hook in the back pocket. I found it at the bottom of the bin. Glad a tpfer got it. Really look great on you.



Funny! There was nothing in any of the pockets. Oh well! Small world either way!


----------



## sheanabelle

ElephanyGirl said:


> lovely, and your room is fabulous! where is your bedding from?



thanks! it's from bed and bath...dkny willow collection i think.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_I'm absolutely ecstatic right now!! I finally took the plunge and was able to find a Medium Orchid!!!!! I can't wait for it to arrive!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh scoobie! What a divine color! Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## AuntieMame

Yay, Scoobie! Can't wait for another reveal!!

BTW, my PS11 came in. It's glorious! But I've been busy. I'll share a reveal tomorrow for sure.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thanks _*Bella*_ & _*Auntie*_!!!! 

Ohhh, a PS11.... Can't wait to see, I bet it's divine!!


----------



## ls3009

All my bags are black and I've been pining after a PS1 for so long, I decided to take the plunge and get a medium neon coral. Though after a day the strap broke! I send it back to Luisa Via Roma and 6 weeks (!) later it's finally back!


----------



## Micole

^Woo hoo! Gorgeous! Yay! You were lucky enough to experience getting this twice ha!


----------



## AuntieMame

Such a stunning color! Enjoy!


----------



## k*d

Hey tPFers!  I don't know if you remember me, but I was the lady with the amazing technicolor PS1.  I bought a smoke grey waaaaaay back in the day that changed colors on me pretty drastically:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-221.html#post18274557

I eventually sold that original bag and got a new grey PS1, but the hardware literally fell off after less than a month of use:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-221.html#post18279250

Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame in me.  Fool me a third time - well, I'm just a flaming idiot.  You see, I fell in love with the raspberry suede, and I convinced myself that all the quality issues were a thing of the past.  I bought this latest bag straight from the Proenza Schouler site back in January, and I've been babying it with special sprays and taking extra care not to mess it up.  Unfortunately, it was all for nothing since one of the grommets on the strap fell off for no reason:







I emailed CS on Monday to ask for a prepaid return label to get this fixed, but I haven't heard a peep.  I've carried it for less than 6 months, and I most certainly have NOT overloaded it.  I love the design of these bags, but it's painfully clear that the craftsmanship is sub par.  This is across a span of 2+ years, so even with the improvements they've made to the design through that time, it's still not good enough.  Think twice before you buy a PS1.


----------



## BellaShoes

ls3009 said:


> All my bags are black and I've been pining after a PS1 for so long, I decided to take the plunge and get a medium neon coral. Though after a day the strap broke! I send it back to Luisa Via Roma and 6 weeks (!) later it's finally back!



Gorgeous!!! I just took my medium Neon Coral for her debut outing today and she is FAB FAB FAB! Congrats on the return of your beauty 

A general PS1 comment, with respect to size, I am surprised as to how small the medium is... it was rather full today with my normal load, and everything must be in its place. This baby is my first PS1, I also have the SKA which is huge. I will take a look at the large PS1 for the next one. 

I posted a pic in the  'what's in my bag' thread to capture the capacity challenges today... but it's still pure, unadulterated love.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

BellaShoes said:


> A general PS1 comment, with respect to size, I am surprised as to how small the medium is... it was rather full today with my normal load, and everything must be in its place.



I have to say I totally agree!! Mine arrived today, and honestly I was kinda at a loss as to how small it was...my immediate reaction was to panic and feel like I should have gotten the large. :wondering I went searching on here for pics and trying to reference, but in the end I felt like the large would still be too big and I would lose the look I was going for. I mean capacity and size wise it wouldn't be too big for me per say, but I feel like the large looks more business like and since mine is strictly for handbag use it's not what I want. When I looked at pics of ppl wearing the bag, I really think the medium looks perfect on all shapes and sizes...so I am hoping with wear and use, that breaking it in will make the difference!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I also was of course disappointed in the fact that there is no way I can wear it cross body either, which I knew...but still kinda hoped that some way, some how I could. But like you had mentioned previously *Bella*, it sits right under my chest area and looks quite silly. It was extremely short with the knot in it too, so that was immediately removed. I just can't for the life of me understand why these companies don't offer different size straps for purchase a la cart. I mean they would make a killing and it would offer so much more versatility for the consumer.


----------



## BellaShoes

scoobiesmomma said:


> I have to say I totally agree!! Mine arrived today, and honestly I was kinda at a loss as to how small it was...my immediate reaction was to panic and feel like I should have gotten the large. :wondering I went searching on here for pics and trying to reference, but in the end I felt like the large would still be too big and I would lose the look I was going for. I mean capacity and size wise it wouldn't be too big for me per say, but I feel like the large looks more business like and since mine is strictly for handbag use it's not what I want. When I looked at pics of ppl wearing the bag, I really think the medium looks perfect on all shapes and sizes...so I am hoping with wear and use, that breaking it in will make the difference!





scoobiesmomma said:


> I also was of course disappointed in the fact that there is no way I can wear it cross body either, which I knew...but still kinda hoped that some way, some how I could. But like you had mentioned previously *Bella*, it sits right under my chest area and looks quite silly. It was extremely short with the knot in it too, so that was immediately removed. I just can't for the life of me understand why these companies don't offer different size straps for purchase a la cart. I mean they would make a killing and it would offer so much more versatility for the consumer.



Oh cross body with the medium is OUT of the question, I am 5'10, it would be a one sided bra 

The leather is divine and I am sure will break in wonderfully. I had considered returning but that consideration happened on the very day my return option expired and reverted to store credit, they do not have the large nor any other color I would prefer over Neon Coral.

I wore her all day yesterday and although much smaller than anticipated it was a nice feel on my shoulder, and I suppose I do not need a larger/giant bag every day. Between my Balenciaga works and now my PS KA's, I have big covered, so I am going to enjoy her and wear her lovingly... she sure is pretty


----------



## MrsJstar

My first Proenza!!! Purple Rain purchased from Nordstroms South Coast Plaza!! I looooove this bag!!!! The color has a lil more purple than the pics show! I'm 5'7 for reference


















Thanks for letting me share!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous color!  Congrats, great mod pic too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh wow!!! It is gorgeous *MrsJ*!!! Congrats!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

k*d said:


> Hey tPFers!  I don't know if you remember me, but I was the lady with the amazing technicolor PS1.  I bought a smoke grey waaaaaay back in the day that changed colors on me pretty drastically:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-221.html#post18274557
> 
> I eventually sold that original bag and got a new grey PS1, but the hardware literally fell off after less than a month of use:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-221.html#post18279250
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame in me.  Fool me a third time - well, I'm just a flaming idiot.  You see, I fell in love with the raspberry suede, and I convinced myself that all the quality issues were a thing of the past.  I bought this latest bag straight from the Proenza Schouler site back in January, and I've been babying it with special sprays and taking extra care not to mess it up.  Unfortunately, it was all for nothing since one of the grommets on the strap fell off for no reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed CS on Monday to ask for a prepaid return label to get this fixed, but I haven't heard a peep.  I've carried it for less than 6 months, and I most certainly have NOT overloaded it.  I love the design of these bags, but it's painfully clear that the craftsmanship is sub par.  This is across a span of 2+ years, so even with the improvements they've made to the design through that time, it's still not good enough.  Think twice before you buy a PS1.



How disappointing!!! I had an issue with one of my rivets falling out as well, and as much as I love my PS , I aleays hesitate buying another one for fear it will happen again!!


----------



## Micole

Edit. Sorry!


----------



## Micole

MrsJstar said:


> My first Proenza!!! Purple Rain purchased from Nordstroms South Coast Plaza!! I looooove this bag!!!! The color has a lil more purple than the pics show! I'm 5'7 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



Congratulations beauty! What a stunning, stunning color. It's truly special and it looks fabulous on you. Enjoy it! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I absolutely LOVE Kelly Green... what is the general opinion on the best bag for the color? I am looking at a Large PS1 or Large KA, thoughts? I feel like the Large KA may be too much Kelly Green....


----------



## MrsJstar

Elliespurse, Bellashoes and Micole~ Thank you soo much for your sweet compliments!! XoXo


----------



## scoobiesmomma

MrsJstar said:


> My first Proenza!!! Purple Rain purchased from Nordstroms South Coast Plaza!! I looooove this bag!!!! The color has a lil more purple than the pics show! I'm 5'7 for reference



_LOVE this!!_ Purple Rain is such a stunning color! I debated this and Orchid and ultimately the Orchid won out for me... So great to see some real PR pics though. Looks amazing on you! Enjoy.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

BellaShoes said:


> I absolutely LOVE Kelly Green... what is the general opinion on the best bag for the color? I am looking at a Large PS1 or Large KA, thoughts? I feel like the Large KA may be too much Kelly Green....


I saw kelly green medium PS1 once IRL at Intermix in ATL, it must have been a return I think. Anyway, it was a lot brighter than I imagined it would be!! I think one reason is b/c the "edging" on the side of the bag is this really bright almost highlighter green color, where as the leather on the bag is a true kelly green, if that makes sense. Also, I did notice that there was a TON of scratches on the bag, especially at the top of the flap. I have the Feldspar color (a more subtle green, avocado-ish) and I couldn't scratch it if I tried. So I'm guessing the Kelly Green leather is more prone to scratches. 

Regardless, it was a beautiful color in person!!


----------



## escstlu

Just wanted to share my recent purchase and first PS1, bought it from Belle & Clive. I'm ecstatic!!


----------



## Elliespurse

escstlu said:


> Just wanted to share my recent purchase and first PS1, bought it from Belle & Clive. I'm ecstatic!!



Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsJstar

Waaaaa I've had my new PS for less than a week and already lost a 'screw'!!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

MrsJstar said:


> Waaaaa I've had my new PS for less than a week and already lost a 'screw'!!!!



Oh, wow! That sucks and I feel your pain. Hope u can get it fixed quickly. By the way, the color is gorgeous. Is that purple rain??


----------



## drati

MrsJstar said:


> Waaaaa I've had my new PS for less than a week and already lost a 'screw'!!!!



Oh no, so sorry to read this. It seems there really are serious quality issues with the PS1.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

MrsJstar said:


> Waaaaa I've had my new PS for less than a week and already lost a 'screw'!!!!



PS really needs to get their act together!! I can't believe all the QC issues and what seems like a serious lack of CS! I hope you can get it fixed quickly.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My *Med Orchid PS1*. Gorgeous, gorgeous bag...wish it was a bit larger, but I am just going to figure out how to carry less.  Color in my pics looks a bit more magenta than it appears IRL.


----------



## escstlu

Few more pics!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

escstlu said:


> Few more pics!



The size looks great on you! What color is it? Looks like Bronze in your first pic, but saddle in these.


----------



## MrsJstar

Thank  you guys for all your replies!! I'm so glad I purchased it at Nordstrom's because they'll let me swap for a new one...but *Drati *and *Scoobiesmomma* your right~ PS does need to work out the quality issues! Especially with the recent $100 price increase on the PS1!!


----------



## MrsJstar

scoobiesmomma said:


> My *Med Orchid PS1*. Gorgeous, gorgeous bag...wish it was a bit larger, but I am just going to figure out how to carry less.  Color in my pics looks a bit more magenta than it appears IRL.


I looooove this color!! Maybe I'll swap my broken Purple Rain for the Orchid!!!


----------



## MrsJstar

escstlu said:


> Few more pics!


Great bag!! The color looks like the PERF neutral!! And at a good price! Is it the medium?!


----------



## escstlu

MrsJstar said:
			
		

> Great bag!! The color looks like the PERF neutral!! And at a good price! Is it the medium?!



It's the saddle, and thanks! I never thought I could be so in love with a bag!


----------



## BellaShoes

escstlu said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my recent purchase and first PS1, bought it from Belle & Clive. I'm ecstatic!!



Oh congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

MrsJstar said:
			
		

> Waaaaa I've had my new PS for less than a week and already lost a 'screw'!!!!



Oh no! I have read about this happening! Where are the 'stress' points on the PS1, I want to pay closer attention 

Hopefully your SA takes care of you


----------



## BellaShoes

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> My Med Orchid PS1. Gorgeous, gorgeous bag...wish it was a bit larger, but I am just going to figure out how to carry less.  Color in my pics looks a bit more magenta than it appears IRL.



Scoooooobie!!!!! OMG! It's absolutely fantastic! Wear her in fabulous health!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

MrsJstar said:


> I looooove this color!! Maybe I'll swap my broken Purple Rain for the Orchid!!!



 Thank you! Glad you are able to swap out yours...you def can't go wrong with either of those two beautiful colors!! 



BellaShoes said:


> Scoooooobie!!!!! OMG! It's absolutely fantastic! Wear her in fabulous health!



 Thanks_* Bella*_! The color is perfection for me! I see you found a Large Neon Coral...can't wait to see it!!


----------



## hollyyih

escstlu said:


> Few more pics!



we are bag twins!


----------



## Micole

MrsJstar said:


> I looooove this color!! Maybe I'll swap my broken Purple Rain for the Orchid!!!



But Purple Rain looked so smashing on you!!


----------



## Micole

Escstlu and Scoobiesmama: Congratulations to both of you! The bags are so beautiful. Wear them well!


----------



## escstlu

Micole said:


> Escstlu and Scoobiesmama: Congratulations to both of you! The bags are so beautiful. Wear them well!



Thanks so much! Any suggestions on care for the bag? Should I have it treated?


----------



## Micole

escstlu said:


> Thanks so much! Any suggestions on care for the bag? Should I have it treated?



I don't treat my bags. I know many people do though, so it really comes down to what makes YOU comfortable. When I got my Birch PS1, I emailed Proenza CS to ask if I should, and this was their response: 

We do not recommend any treatments on our handbags as this will damage the vegetable dye used. Our bags are meant to be broken in and worn over time.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, that is very interesting about treatment. Thank you for the intel *Micole*! I am waiting on BLACKROCK Leather 'N' Rich Leather Conditioner to buff out a few fingernail scratches on a pre-loved Midnight SKA I just picked up for a STEAL! :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thanks_* Bella*_! The color is perfection for me! I see you found a *Large Neon Coral*...can't wait to see it!!



I DID!!! I am so excited!!! I found a new home for the Medium, and have a Large enroute as we speak! The medium was just too small for me. I did swap out the Prada makeup carry all for a smaller Kate Spade but I still find myself struggling with pulling things out.


----------



## Micole

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, that is very interesting about treatment. Thank you for the intel *Micole*! I am waiting on BLACKROCK Leather 'N' Rich Leather Conditioner to buff out a few fingernail scratches on a pre-loved Midnight SKA I just picked up for a STEAL! :ninja:



You're welcome Bella! When did you get the Midnight SKA? Did I know about this? I'm losing track of what bags you have! I have that in large. Where did you get it? And congratulations on whatever steal you got it for! That's amazing.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Micole.... pm'ed you :kiss:


----------



## purse-nality

does the small size still exist? sorry, PS noob :shame:

looking for something kelly green. found a messenger pouch, but think i prefer the "schoolbag feel" w/ the top handle and slouchy structure.


----------



## Elliespurse

purse-nality said:


> does the small size still exist? sorry, PS noob :shame:
> 
> looking for something kelly green. found a messenger pouch, but think i prefer the "schoolbag feel" w/ the top handle and slouchy structure.



The small PS1 was discontinued after the 2009 season, I guess it held as much as the Pouch. Perhaps the Pouch replaced the small PS1 in a way, even if the proportions are different and lacks the top handle..


----------



## Elliespurse

^Btw, I kind of miss the Small PS1, it was really cute 

http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-size-comparison-408243.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/inside-the-small-proenza-schouler-ps1-410411.html


----------



## Micole

Elliespurse said:


> ^Btw, I kind of miss the Small PS1, it was really cute
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-size-comparison-408243.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/inside-the-small-proenza-schouler-ps1-410411.html



Wow! I had no idea this bag existed, and always wondered why the medium wasn't called a small, considering there was no size down from it. So funny! I much prefer the medium, as the proportions give it that messenger look that I adore so much. But the small was indeed supercute.


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  What a shame!  That is really a cute bag and it would be great for casual evening events - no bulk, but you still have the option to carry on the shoulder (vs. the Pochette).


----------



## Micole

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^  What a shame!  That is really a cute bag and it would be great for casual evening events - no bulk, but you still have the option to carry on the shoulder (vs. the Pochette).



Good points! Fabulous for casual evening events. I've always thought the pouch would be great for that, but never yearned for it as it doesn't have the top handle I love so much. I find myself out a lot in the evenings with nothing more than lipstick, my wallet and keys in the PS1 (but I want to wear it all the time)! This would have been a great alternative.


----------



## purse-nality

Elliespurse said:


> The small PS1 was discontinued after the 2009 season, I guess it held as much as the Pouch. Perhaps the Pouch replaced the small PS1 in a way, even if the proportions are different and lacks the top handle..





Elliespurse said:


> ^Btw, I kind of miss the Small PS1, it was really cute
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-size-comparison-408243.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/inside-the-small-proenza-schouler-ps1-410411.html



aww bummer... yes, saw the small in that thread and i thought perfect size that can transition from day to night for me. add the top handle & slouch factor! the pouch is kinda too square... i dunno. will browse the celeb/action threads, maybe it'll grow on me.... anyway, thanks much for the info!


----------



## the_prettiest_1

Has anyone seen the Lemon IRL?  I purchased the Citron but returned it b/c it was too lime-green-ish for me...I'm hoping the yellow is more of a true, bright yellow...??


----------



## BellaShoes

the_prettiest_1 said:


> Has anyone seen the Lemon IRL?  I purchased the Citron but returned it b/c it was too lime-green-ish for me...I'm hoping the yellow is more of a true, bright yellow...??



The lemon appears to be a true bright yellow... My citron had to go back too, DH said it hurt his eyes. 

I have a mustard PS1 pouchette on its way to me now....


----------



## BellaShoes

My fantastic PS1 Pouchette in mustard arrived today and she is to.die.for.... A rich, bold mustard yellow. Love!


----------



## Mediana

BellaShoes said:


> My fantastic PS1 Pouchette in mustard arrived today and she is to.die.for.... A rich, bold mustard yellow. Love!



Its stunning! Love the color.


----------



## gagabag

BellaShoes said:


> My fantastic PS1 Pouchette in mustard arrived today and she is to.die.for.... A rich, bold mustard yellow. Love!



Oh WOW! That is amazing! Congrats!

I'm a big sucker for yellow, once I get past this fear of PS self-destructing and color morphing I will surely get this one. Please let us know how this color holds up in time...


----------



## BellaShoes

Mediana said:


> Its stunning! Love the color.



Thank you! I am really happy with the color, it is a bold mustard which will allow me to carry year her round versus a brighter color which may be limited to S/S.



gagabag said:


> Oh WOW! That is amazing! Congrats!
> 
> I'm a big sucker for yellow, once I get past this fear of PS *self-destructing and color morphing* I will surely get this one. Please let us know how this color holds up in time...



Thank you!!! I am not terribly concerned about wear.. I am a long time Balenciaga collector and enjoy watching a bag break in  as long as a yellow clutch doesn't turn black, I am good


----------



## MissNano

BellaShoes said:


> My fantastic PS1 Pouchette in mustard arrived today and she is to.die.for.... A rich, bold mustard yellow. Love!



The color is breathtaking! I'm actually considering a medium PS1 in mustard. Any suggestions? My friend warned me about color transfer since I frequently wear blue jeans, but this rich yellow is to-die-for, especially when I have a weakness for yellow bags!


----------



## JetSetGo!

It's incredibly gorgeous, Bella!


----------



## bangkokbaby

I'm really thinking about getting the PS1 in hot pink suede, but i've been hearing so many quality issues that it's beginning to scare me into purchasing one!

sien-antwerp.com/files/thumb/P/S/1_AW_2012_Proenza_Schouler_ACC_878_Medium_Suede_Hot_Pink_326_436_q_PS1_by_Proenza_Schouler_-_Medium_Suede_Hot_pink_-_sien_antwerp_-_detail1.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

^bangkokbaby - The hot pink suede is gorgeous! It looks like a little darker color and could be easier to care for. Sien would also be able to give great support after your purchase, you could also send an email to them asking about this.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! It is soooo pretty!


----------



## gomargaret

PS1 Kelly green large


----------



## Elliespurse

^*gomargaret* - I love the Kelly Green PS1  Congrats!!


----------



## bangkokbaby

Elliespurse said:


> ^bangkokbaby - The hot pink suede is gorgeous! It looks like a little darker color and could be easier to care for. Sien would also be able to give great support after your purchase, you could also send an email to them asking about this.



Thanks for this! Anyway I went out and splurged yesterday at Harvey Nichols and got the bag!! Have to say it's absolutely stunning! So happy. Will be sure to post pictures later!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*bangkokbaby* - Oooh I can imagine it's gorgeous  Congrats, I'm looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## gomargaret

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> ^gomargaret - I love the Kelly Green PS1  Congrats!!



Thanks! I love it too!


----------



## BellaShoes

gomargaret said:


> PS1 Kelly green large



SO fantastic! I recently found the same beauty and it was not easy... congrats, she is a stunner!


----------



## bangkokbaby

Here she is... my new PS1 in Hot Pink Suede. This is my first purchase with Proenza Schouler so I'm really excited about using the bag. I really love the color!!! It's just stunning. In my sea of black bag, shoes, and clothes it's nice to have a pop of color. I've been deciding between this bag and givenchy nightingale but when I saw this color I think I made the right decision!!

Let me know what you ladies think of this bag, would love to hear some thoughts.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh wow!!!! It is such a rich shade of pink! I adore it! You will be surprised at all of the different wardrobe combos you can work with pink... keep us posted on action pics!

Congrats on such a beauty!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*bangkokbaby*, It's absolutely gorgeous and will go perfectly with neutral clothes!  Congrats!!


----------



## AuntieMame

Ah! Such beautiful bags posted today! Both full of color!

bangkokbaby and gomargaret, enjoy!


----------



## kyuis2004

Day out with my ps1 medium in bright red. The pix is taken under nature light. Color is very true to real life. Happy with my bag .


----------



## BellaShoes

Woooooo, love Bright Red!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## xhaute

*kyuis2004 *& *bangkokbaby*:

Both your bags made me go ~ooh~! Very pretty colours indeed! 

The hot pink looks so chic and the suede looks fantastic - although I can't wait to get my hands on the electric cobalt! I think PS has never done a pink like this before... it's definitely a keeper! 

Lipstick red! A classic shade. You can never go wrong with this. And the hardware looks amazing - it's so shiny! I think this bag will age well.

Congrats to both of you!! Your bags are TDF


----------



## Purse Problem

You guys:  I just bought a bright red lipstick pouchette to join my black large ps1. Please tell me I didn't make a mistake. I kept thinking I shouldn't by the same bag in multiple sizes/colors, but couldn't help myself. It is so gorgeous and so well made.


----------



## jellybebe

bangkokbaby said:
			
		

> Here she is... my new PS1 in Hot Pink Suede. This is my first purchase with Proenza Schouler so I'm really excited about using the bag. I really love the color!!! It's just stunning. In my sea of black bag, shoes, and clothes it's nice to have a pop of color. I've been deciding between this bag and givenchy nightingale but when I saw this color I think I made the right decision!!
> 
> Let me know what you ladies think of this bag, would love to hear some thoughts.



Love this! So pretty and bright.


----------



## Micole

Purse Problem said:


> You guys:  I just bought a bright red lipstick pouchette to join my black large ps1. Please tell me I didn't make a mistake. I kept thinking I shouldn't by the same bag in multiple sizes/colors, but couldn't help myself. It is so gorgeous and so well made.



You did NOT make a mistake. I now have three PS1s. A large midnight KA, medium Birch PS1, and my latest addition:  A Saddle pochette. The pochette is the most functional clutch I have ever bought. It fits so much in there, you can use it as a day bag and transition into evening. By far, one of my most intelligent purchases to date! You will love it.


----------



## jellybebe

Purse Problem said:
			
		

> You guys:  I just bought a bright red lipstick pouchette to join my black large ps1. Please tell me I didn't make a mistake. I kept thinking I shouldn't by the same bag in multiple sizes/colors, but couldn't help myself. It is so gorgeous and so well made.



You definitely did not make a mistake. The PS1 is the most functional bag ever! I have a medium and am seriously considering a large.


----------



## melovepurse

TOTAL STUNNER!!!  I love it - congratulations!! Also thinking of buying a PS1 Suede in this same color, or the grape color.



bangkokbaby said:


> Here she is... my new PS1 in Hot Pink Suede. This is my first purchase with Proenza Schouler so I'm really excited about using the bag. I really love the color!!! It's just stunning. In my sea of black bag, shoes, and clothes it's nice to have a pop of color. I've been deciding between this bag and givenchy nightingale but when I saw this color I think I made the right decision!!
> 
> Let me know what you ladies think of this bag, would love to hear some thoughts.


----------



## protein_

Just got my first PS1 pouch in tan!  Everyone in this thread's bright colours are making me jealous though!!! Next time  

Only problem, I literally have not worn it and have had it in my possession for about half an hour and the back screw has already fallen off!!!  A bit disappointed tbh, but it's still so pretty...

Anyone have problems with this?  
Who did you bring it to?
Is it fix-able if the store (Barneys) won't do anything?


----------



## ehemelay

protein_ said:


> Just got my first PS1 pouch in tan!  Everyone in this thread's bright colours are making me jealous though!!! Next time
> 
> Only problem, I literally have not worn it and have had it in my possession for about half an hour and the back screw has already fallen off!!!  A bit disappointed tbh, but it's still so pretty...
> 
> Anyone have problems with this?
> Who did you bring it to?
> Is it fix-able if the store (Barneys) won't do anything?



Congrats on your first PS1!  Bittersweet, though, with the screw falling out upon first wear.

Did you save the screw?  Check out this thread on loose/missing screws: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/reminder-tighten-your-screws-687785.html

I have to say, I'm very disappointed with the number of people on this forum who have reported loose or missing screws in PS bags.  This should not happen!  PS leather, design and fabrication all have the potential for the accessories line to be on par with other premier labels.  Yet they continue to struggle with quality control.  I've collected Balenciaga bags for years, and have been reading that forum for at least 3 - not sure that I've ever heard of anyone with a missing rivet.  

Step it up, PS!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

Barney's should send it back to PS for repair for you.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

protein_ said:


> Just got my first PS1 pouch in tan!  Everyone in this thread's bright colours are making me jealous though!!! Next time
> 
> Only problem, I literally have not worn it and have had it in my possession for about half an hour and the back screw has already fallen off!!!  A bit disappointed tbh, but it's still so pretty...
> 
> Anyone have problems with this?
> Who did you bring it to?
> Is it fix-able if the store (Barneys) won't do anything?



ANOTHER issue with quality control and screws.....:weird:. I don't know why I continue to be surprised....

As others have said, congrats on your purchase. It's a gorgeous bag, but unfortunately screws falling out of PS bags have become a common occurrence.  You should be able to give it back to Barney's to send to PS to repair it. You can also try to contact PS directly (good luck with that!), but they are just going to tell you to send it to the place your purchased it. And make sure you KEEP the receipt. They have decided that they won't do any repairs at all unless you have the original proof of purchase. They are real winners! 

Good luck with your repair!


----------



## protein_

I have the receipt and I have the screw!  

My mum took the tags off since it was a birthday gift, I literally unwrapped it, tried it on, sat down to look at it and realised that the back screw had fallen off!

I've literally had the same Balenciaga bag for about 5 years, wearing it in all sorts of weather and no rivets have fallen off!  The only thing that happened was once I was a bit too rough with the leather tassle and it snapped, but I had miraculously kept the extra one they give you!  Maybe this is different because it's suede?

I'll keep you guys posted on how this process is...

It's so frustrating, this happened to me recently with a pair of boots from Rag&Bone- the zipper literally flew off both sides when I was zipping them up, so I had to spend another $200 getting that repaired and they were $600 as it was...  UGH.  
I hope Barneys can repair this for free, I hate spending so much on these items then spending even more getting them repaired after never wearing them out!!!!!


----------



## Graupel

Medium PS1 in Grape. This color looks almost identical to Orchid..


----------



## jini

Graupel said:


> Medium PS1 in Grape. This color looks almost identical to Orchid..


Nice colour! Is it hard maintaining suede? I'm thinking to get one between black leather or suede.


----------



## Graupel

jini said:


> Nice colour! Is it hard maintaining suede? I'm thinking to get one between black leather or suede.


  Thanks jini! This is my first suede bag so I'm not sure how the experience will turn out. I was skeptical about getting a suede bag but for some reason I was drawn to this color so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Graupel said:


> Medium PS1 in Grape. This color looks almost identical to Orchid..


 

Wow! It looks soooo lush and pretty!!


----------



## Graupel

Mulberry_Love said:


> Wow! It looks soooo lush and pretty!!


Thanks Mulberry_Love: It's quite vibrant color with a bit more purple irl.


----------



## PinkTulip

New to this board and to the PS1, but I came across the bag in Raspberry leather and I think I'm in love!

I'm 5'5"-- would the medium be a suitable size for me if I want to wear the bag crossbody?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

PinkTulip said:


> New to this board and to the PS1, but I came across the bag in Raspberry leather and I think I'm in love!
> 
> I'm 5'5"-- would the medium be a suitable size for me if I want to wear the bag crossbody?



I'm 5'6" and the medium is way too short to wear crossbody IMO. I think you could maybe swing it if you were in the 5' range, but honestly, you'd need a large if you want to wear it that way. HTH!

Here is a pic I took of me trying mine crossbody for reference:


----------



## PinkTulip

Thanks so much for posting the picture and helping.

Oh..I'd love to wear it crossbody! I wonder if it's possible to poke another hole to make it hang lower..


----------



## scoobiesmomma

PinkTulip said:


> Thanks so much for posting the picture and helping.
> 
> Oh..I'd love to wear it crossbody! I wonder if it's possible to poke another hole to make it hang lower..



I had it on the longest hole and honestly there was not much room left on the strap. If you look at my shoulder, you can kinda see that. I suppose you may be able to punch one more hole, but I'd be afraid of it being to close to the end of the strap and putting too much stress on it, kwim?


----------



## PinkTulip

Oh, yeah! Definitely see that now.  Not sure if it would be worth it for an inch drop.  I'm torn because I like the proportions of the medium bag and the raspberry doesn't come in large.

I have to think about it---but I think I'll end up with the medium in raspberry.

Thanks again!

What color is your bag in the picture?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

PinkTulip said:


> Oh, yeah! Definitely see that now.  Not sure if it would be worth it for an inch drop.  I'm torn because I like the proportions of the medium bag and the raspberry doesn't come in large.
> 
> I have to think about it---but I think I'll end up with the medium in raspberry.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> What color is your bag in the picture?



Mine is Orchid. I was very disappointed that it could not be worn this way...and yes I prefer the proportions of the medium as well, but I think ultimately the large would be ideal for xbody wear. Good Luck!!


----------



## bangkokbaby

Graupel said:


> Thanks jini! This is my first suede bag so I'm not sure how the experience will turn out. I was skeptical about getting a suede bag but for some reason I was drawn to this color so I decided to give it a try.



I just got the PS1 in raspberry suede and I love the look of the PS1 in suede! Congrats on yours im sure you're as happy as I have been


----------



## Graupel

bangkokbaby said:


> I just got the PS1 in raspberry suede and I love the look of the PS1 in suede! Congrats on yours im sure you're as happy as I have been


  Thanks bangkokbaby! The only thing I'm concerned about is the rubbing on the back but I have been pretty happy so far. Did you treat your bag with any water repellant spray?


----------



## bangkokbaby

Graupel said:


> Thanks bangkokbaby! The only thing I'm concerned about is the rubbing on the back but I have been pretty happy so far. Did you treat your bag with any water repellant spray?



No, but do you think I should? Have you done this? I was worried it might ruin the suede...


----------



## mishybelle

bangkokbaby said:
			
		

> No, but do you think I should? Have you done this? I was worried it might ruin the suede...



Depends on what kind of spray you use. Some water repellant sprays such as apple garde will stiffen the suede. I use Meltonian spray on all my suede luxury items and it doesn't affect the texture of the suede.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi ladies! First PS post...

I was in NYC this week and was determined to get a PS1 medium satchel in smoke from BG. The med was a little smaller than I had envisioned and I eventually got the large. Now I'm having some second thoughts. Is this too big on me? I'm 5-2 and tend to carry large bags. My faves are my miu miu coffer and bal city.


----------



## schadenfreude

In general, I like the proportions of the Medium better on pretty much everyone. In real life, though, the Large is WAY more practical. I've gotten used to the relative large-ness of the Large and now use mine on weekends, cross body, as well as during the week as a work bag. The PS1 is not the most generously cut bag so anyone that carries more than a small wallet is simply going to need a Large for everyday. So I would encourage you to stick with the Large and allow yourself some time to get used to it. JMHO....


----------



## ehemelay

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies! First PS post...
> 
> I was in NYC this week and was determined to get a PS1 medium satchel in smoke from BG. The med was a little smaller than I had envisioned and I eventually got the large. Now I'm having some second thoughts. Is this too big on me? I'm 5-2 and tend to carry large bags. My faves are my miu miu coffer and bal city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786916



I am your height and have both sizes.  I find the Large more practical and comfortable to wear.  Like you, I usually carry larger size bags and although the Medium PS1 has enough space for my daily needs, I have to put everything in just the right place for it all to fit.  So, when I take out my wallet for example, I can't just quickly toss it back in the bag when I'm finished using it.  I have to carefully place it where it belongs, and that can be kind of annoying when I'm in a hurry.

I find the Medium feels smaller than a City.  

The Large Smoke looks great on you!!


----------



## Micole

When I first got my medium PS1, it seemed small as well, but it "bottomed out" as I say, and appears a tad larger now that I've worn it in. I think it's a perfectly proportioned bag. I'm 5'11 for reference. My mom, who is maybe 5'7, has a large, and I just adore it on her. I like big bags on anyone, small or tall. It looks great on you, and if you love bigger bags, stick with it. You love them for a reason, and it might better suit your needs. I do love the medium on you though, it "fits" you perfectly, and doesn't appear small at all. Maybe that can be your next purchase!


----------



## Graupel

bangkokbaby said:


> No, but do you think I should? Have you done this? I was worried it might ruin the suede...


I haven't treated my bag with anything either. I have done some research here and some of the ladies used Collonil spray and I'm thinking about using this product on my bag too.


----------



## mishybelle

ehemelay said:


> I am your height and have both sizes.  I find the Large more practical and comfortable to wear.  Like you, I usually carry larger size bags and although the Medium PS1 has enough space for my daily needs, I have to put everything in just the right place for it all to fit.  So, when I take out my wallet for example, I can't just quickly toss it back in the bag when I'm finished using it.  I have to carefully place it where it belongs, and that can be kind of annoying when I'm in a hurry.
> 
> I find the Medium feels smaller than a City.
> 
> The Large Smoke looks great on you!!





Micole said:


> When I first got my medium PS1, it seemed small as well, but it "bottomed out" as I say, and appears a tad larger now that I've worn it in. I think it's a perfectly proportioned bag. I'm 5'11 for reference. My mom, who is maybe 5'7, has a large, and I just adore it on her. I like big bags on anyone, small or tall. It looks great on you, and if you love bigger bags, stick with it. You love them for a reason, and it might better suit your needs. I do love the medium on you though, it "fits" you perfectly, and doesn't appear small at all. Maybe that can be your next purchase!





schadenfreude said:


> In general, I like the proportions of the Medium better on pretty much everyone. In real life, though, the Large is WAY more practical. I've gotten used to the relative large-ness of the Large and now use mine on weekends, cross body, as well as during the week as a work bag. The PS1 is not the most generously cut bag so anyone that carries more than a small wallet is simply going to need a Large for everyday. So I would encourage you to stick with the Large and allow yourself some time to get used to it. JMHO....




Thank you all for the input. My bag arrives on Friday, so we shall see if i really did make the right decision. 

BTW, I loved the suede PS1 satchels, especially in the cobalt and tobacco colors. However, I was a bit worried about all the upkeep... just taking care of suede shoes can be tiresome, but an entire bag? Maybe I can get a medium in the future.


----------



## jini

bangkokbaby said:


> I just got the PS1 in raspberry suede and I love the look of the PS1 in suede! Congrats on yours im sure you're as happy as I have been



Congrats on your rasberry suede! Bought a Lipstick leather, it's still with my friend!! Hope I made the right choice and the real colour would be nice  Can't wait to get her next week!


----------



## jellybebe

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the input. My bag arrives on Friday, so we shall see if i really did make the right decision.
> 
> BTW, I loved the suede PS1 satchels, especially in the cobalt and tobacco colors. However, I was a bit worried about all the upkeep... just taking care of suede shoes can be tiresome, but an entire bag? Maybe I can get a medium in the future.



I have a medium because I love the proportions but am now really wanting a large. The bag is just so amazingly practical, but the medium just doesn't fit enough for travel or work.


----------



## sheanabelle

jellybebe said:


> I have a medium because I love the proportions but am now really wanting a large. The bag is just so amazingly practical, but the medium just doesn't fit enough for travel or work.



I have the large and I love it for work and travel but I want the medium for dates or casual outings because it's so cute!


----------



## CarSol

Elliespurse said:


> ^Btw, I kind of miss the Small PS1, it was really cute
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-size-comparison-408243.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/inside-the-small-proenza-schouler-ps1-410411.html


 

Do you know of any side by side comparisons of the large and extra large?  Or any modeling shots of (of the bag being worn rather than held ideally) of the extra large OR the tote?  Why am I having such a tough time finding pix of these 2 bags in use?  I'm so ready to buy but I don't want to buy the wrong thing.  I'm also not sure, the large may even be big enough for me.  So hard to tell without being able to see them IRL.


----------



## schadenfreude

Ah, Last Chance. How sad is this poor PS1?


----------



## Elliespurse

CarSol said:


> Do you know of any side by side comparisons of the large and extra large?  Or any modeling shots of (of the bag being worn rather than held ideally) of the extra large OR the tote?  Why am I having such a tough time finding pix of these 2 bags in use?  I'm so ready to buy but I don't want to buy the wrong thing.  I'm also not sure, the large may even be big enough for me.  So hard to tell without being able to see them IRL.



Hi, there are some comparison between large/xl here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/side-by-side-comparison-pics-675832.html#post18627528

The tote was new this year but I hope more members will post comparisons soon. By looking at the tote/xl, I think the xl is made to carry heavier things like laptop etc but also has a little more empty weight. I'm not sure how the carrying capacity compares between the tote and xl but my guess is that the large tote is more like the large PS1 satchel..


----------



## in paris

schadenfreude said:


> Ah, Last Chance. How sad is this poor PS1?
> 
> View attachment 1796807


The leather openings look pretty sad, indeed... but, to be honest, I think I really prefer the colour once it's changed -- there's something completely lush and gorgeous about it, like a ripe fruit about to explode!


----------



## Paris20

schadenfreude said:


> Ah, Last Chance. How sad is this poor PS1?
> 
> View attachment 1796807



Oh sad, but how much was it discounted in that condition?


----------



## schadenfreude

in paris said:
			
		

> The leather openings look pretty sad, indeed... but, to be honest, I think I really prefer the colour once it's changed -- there's something completely lush and gorgeous about it, like a ripe fruit about to explode!



The color is so pretty, but the different panels of the bag are markedly different shades. I don't even know how something like that would happen!


----------



## schadenfreude

Paris20 said:
			
		

> Oh sad, but how much was it discounted in that condition?



All the bigger Proenzas go for $599. There was also a suede Medium in a medium tan-brown (saddle?) but that was also beat to hell: color transfer all on the back, stains on the front, and the top handle's metal backbone had somehow perforated the suede at one end and was sticking out. Both of these guys were beyond repair. I'm not really sure how you can take a stained bag back to nordstroms and expect them to accept the return, but they do.


----------



## in paris

schadenfreude said:


> The color is so pretty, but the different panels of the bag are markedly different shades. I don't even know how something like that would happen!


Someone posted Orchid going that colour, so I imagine with a little wear and tear (i.e., me wearing it ) you can get it a wee bit more uniform...


schadenfreude said:


> All the bigger Proenzas go for *$599*. There was also a suede Medium in a medium tan-brown (saddle?) but that was also beat to hell: color transfer all on the back, stains on the front, and the top handle's metal backbone had somehow perforated the suede at one end and was sticking out. Both of these guys were beyond repair. I'm not really sure how you can take a stained bag back to nordstroms and expect them to accept the return, but they do.


Ooooh! I would so love to get a large bag for that price!


----------



## Paris20

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> All the bigger Proenzas go for $599. There was also a suede Medium in a medium tan-brown (saddle?) but that was also beat to hell: color transfer all on the back, stains on the front, and the top handle's metal backbone had somehow perforated the suede at one end and was sticking out. Both of these guys were beyond repair. I'm not really sure how you can take a stained bag back to nordstroms and expect them to accept the return, but they do.



Thanks! I wonder if a professional bag/shoe repair place can re-dye the bag in a darker color. The sale price is a good deal.


----------



## schadenfreude

Paris20 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I wonder if a professional bag/shoe repair place can re-dye the bag in a darker color. The sale price is a good deal.



True. The bag was also missing the metal piece that the buckle goes into. I guess I have gotten choosy because I've found way too many less damaged bags for the same price there. At $600, I won't buy it unless I am confident the defects can be easily fixed. Leather dyeing is outside my comfort zone!


----------



## Paris20

schadenfreude said:


> True. The bag was also missing the metal piece that the buckle goes into. I guess I have gotten choosy because I've found way too many less damaged bags for the same price there. At $600, I won't buy it unless I am confident the defects can be easily fixed. Leather dyeing is outside my comfort zone!



Oh, just noticed the buckle. You are right, too many major issues to fix.


----------



## misscj

Hi all! First post here... Just wanted to find out if there is an difference between raspberry leather & orchid leather? I've tried googling it but the photos are the same.

Was thinking of buying the PS1 from Farfetch (http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-ps1-medium-shoulder-bag-item-10224340.aspx) but the description only says "Pink".

Appreciate your replies & help on this!


----------



## Elliespurse

misscj said:


> Hi all! First post here... Just wanted to find out if there is an difference between raspberry leather & orchid leather? I've tried googling it but the photos are the same.
> 
> Was thinking of buying the PS1 from Farfetch (http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-ps1-medium-shoulder-bag-item-10224340.aspx) but the description only says "Pink".
> 
> Appreciate your replies & help on this!



Hi and welcome!

They are a bit different but I think raspberry is gorgeous! Here are pics, you could also view our PS reference library above here in the PS forum. The colors could look a bit different in real life depending on indoor/outdoor lighting too.

_Raspberry - Orchid_


----------



## protein_

so re: my bag's missing screw...

Barney's said that they'd send it back to proenza to be fixed 
it'll take 4-6 weeks (a bit long), but i'll be out of town for about that time, and won't need it while i'm away, so it works!  

between getting it and getting it fixed i took it out for a day and the suede zipper pull also fell off- they should really give extra ones (or tie it tighter) like other brands do...  oh well though!  better it's gone now than me always checking if it's still there?


----------



## madraykin

Is far fetch an authorized reseller ? I see their prices are slightly cheaper than buying from Proenza or a store in the US.


----------



## Yeva

Well Ive had this bag for more than half a year now... Have always loved your wonderful pictures... Here's my rare picture with the PS1 and my friends before watching a late night movie...


----------



## ehemelay

madraykin said:


> Is far fetch an authorized reseller ? I see their prices are slightly cheaper than buying from Proenza or a store in the US.



You will need to check the PS website to verify that the Farfetch shop is an authorized reseller (Farfetch isn't a "store" itself, but kind of like a portal for international retailers - I've ordered from them many times, from different retailers and the experiences were all extremely good).

Always authentic, and typically better prices for European brands shipped to the US from overseas retailers.  The US-to-US transactions are never a better deal than you would get ordering from Barneys, etc.


----------



## Baby1804

i'm planning to buy one of these. do you think white or red is better? suede or leather? do the suede ones start to look old soon after a few months?


----------



## CarSol

Yeva said:


> Well Ive had this bag for more than half a year now... Have always loved your wonderful pictures... Here's my rare picture with the PS1 and my friends before watching a late night movie...


 
Love it!  Is yours a large?  If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you and how does it fit cross body?


----------



## inherforties

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> They are a bit different but I think raspberry is gorgeous! Here are pics, you could also view our PS reference library above here in the PS forum. The colors could look a bit different in real life depending on indoor/outdoor lighting too.
> 
> _Raspberry - Orchid_
> View attachment 1802260
> View attachment 1802261



 Thanks! I need this too. Trying to make up my mind. Would love both, but that's not an option.  Every time I think 'yes orchid!' I see a raspberry and I'm not sure. Then it happens in reverse.


----------



## chocos

Yeva said:


> Well Ive had this bag for more than half a year now... Have always loved your wonderful pictures... Here's my rare picture with the PS1 and my friends before watching a late night movie...



Love ur ps1!! I really want one now.. Nice picture


----------



## Yeva

CarSol said:
			
		

> Love it!  Is yours a large?  If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you and how does it fit cross body?



Thanks! Yes its a large. Im 5'7. And it fits quite very well crossbody although if you load too much in the PS1 the straps tend to dig into your shoulder. Hope that helps!




			
				chocos said:
			
		

> Love ur ps1!! I really want one now.. Nice picture



Thank you chocos! You should get one as well and post reveal pictures hehe!


----------



## jini

Baby1804 said:


> i'm planning to buy one of these. do you think white or red is better? suede or leather? do the suede ones start to look old soon after a few months?



Hi Baby1804, I just got my medium PS1 in Lipstick last week, and I really love the colour!! Red has my vote


----------



## inherforties

Will an ipad fit in the medium?


----------



## Elliespurse

inherforties said:


> Will an ipad fit in the medium?



There are are pics in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/photos-whats-inside-your-ps-678206-2.html#post19015093

it looks like it fits but the bag wont slouch much.


----------



## jellybebe

inherforties said:
			
		

> Will an ipad fit in the medium?



It will. I have used my medium for travel and it definitely fits an iPad, large wallet and various other things in the main compartment. I should try and post a pic of what mine can hold.


----------



## inherforties

Elliespurse said:


> There are are pics in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/photos-whats-inside-your-ps-678206-2.html#post19015093
> 
> it looks like it fits but the bag wont slouch much.





jellybebe said:


> It will. I have used my medium for travel and it definitely fits an iPad, large wallet and various other things in the main compartment. I should try and post a pic of what mine can hold.



Thank you! You've added pros to my "Do I really need another PS bag?" checklist!


----------



## CarSol

I just ordered my first PS1 from Erica at ******!  Large Smoke.  I'm very excited but very nervous too that it won't be big enough!  I'm so used to my large Marcies but based on everything I've seen here, it should work just fine.  Should arrive tomorrow.  Can't wait to reveal!


----------



## sarahoo

CarSol said:


> I just ordered my first PS1 from Erica at ******!  Large Smoke.  I'm very excited but very nervous too that it won't be big enough!  I'm so used to my large Marcies but based on everything I've seen here, it should work just fine.  Should arrive tomorrow.  Can't wait to reveal!



What all do you carry in your bag?  I just posted my large smoke with clothes packed for a two day trip over in this thread, though I did make my husband pack my makeup...  and the other day I instagrammed what was in my bag , though I don't carry that much makeup normally, that also was for a daytrip.  I could definitely have fit a little more, maybe my ipad (especially if I took out a lot of the makeup), into my bag, but it does get a bit heavy.  At first the bag did seem a bit small, but as it wears in, it feels a bit more roomy.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

CarSol said:


> I just ordered my first PS1 from Erica at ******!  Large Smoke.  I'm very excited but very nervous too that it won't be big enough!  I'm so used to my large Marcies but based on everything I've seen here, it should work just fine.  Should arrive tomorrow.  Can't wait to reveal!



I was looking to purchase my PS1 from Erica too, were there any codes for PS bags?


----------



## CarSol

vanillaskiesxx said:


> I was looking to purchase my PS1 from Erica too, were there any codes for PS bags?


 

The only code I could find was ship44 -- on her FB page.  It was a good one though because I was able to do free overnight shipping which saved at least some money.


----------



## CarSol

sarahoo said:


> What all do you carry in your bag? I just posted my large smoke with clothes packed for a two day trip over in this thread, though I did make my husband pack my makeup... and the other day I instagrammed what was in my bag , though I don't carry that much makeup normally, that also was for a daytrip. I could definitely have fit a little more, maybe my ipad (especially if I took out a lot of the makeup), into my bag, but it does get a bit heavy. At first the bag did seem a bit small, but as it wears in, it feels a bit more roomy.


 
*Sahahoo *thank you for the reply, I can't wait to look at your previous posts!  I have 3 kids ages 3.5 & under (nuts, I know) so I have a lot of gear to carry.  While I don't carry any spillables of theirs in my good purse (DH carries that stuff in his Target camo daddy diaper bag) I do fill it up with other standard kid stuff, plus my stuff.  And, during the week I work full time so I fill it up with regular office job work type things.  I'm so paranoid about putting my laptop in any of my nice bags that I always just carry it.  The XL just seemed unnecessary at this point since I do have 2 large Marcies already, plus a lot of other big bags.  From what I can see here, it looks like a lot of other ladies are in the same situation as me and have more than enough room in the large so I really hope I made the right decision.  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## inherforties

vanillaskiesxx said:


> I was looking to purchase my PS1 from Erica too, were there any codes for PS bags?



I noted that she puts up codes on holiday weekends. I'm hoping for one labor day.


----------



## CarSol

inherforties said:


> I noted that she puts up codes on holiday weekends. I'm hoping for one labor day.



She does seem to do holiday codes.  I wish I could hold out until Labor day but I'm too impatient.  My plan is to not look at any of her stuff that wkd so that I don't kick myself for savings that could have been.


----------



## Lvgirl71

I just ordered a Saddle PS1 from E, on sale and free shipping! Can't wait!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lvgirl71 said:


> I just ordered a Saddle PS1 from E, on sale and free shipping! Can't wait!



Congrats, LVgirl!


----------



## turniptopia

hi, i'm a PS newbie. i got this pretty mustard PS1 medium from Erica a few weeks ago. i've been carrying this bag everyday since. i looove it!


----------



## Elliespurse

turniptopia said:


> hi, i'm a PS newbie. i got this pretty mustard PS1 medium from Erica a few weeks ago. i've been carrying his bag everyday since. i looove it!



It's gorgeous!  Congrats on your PS1!


Welcome to tPF too


----------



## Mulberry_Love

turniptopia said:


> hi, i'm a PS newbie. i got this pretty mustard PS1 medium from Erica a few weeks ago. i've been carrying his bag everyday since. i looove it!



Stunning!!!


----------



## turniptopia

*Elliespurse* & *Mulberry_Love* - thank you! it is my favorite bag right now


----------



## Lvgirl71

turniptopia said:
			
		

> hi, i'm a PS newbie. i got this pretty mustard PS1 medium from Erica a few weeks ago. i've been carrying this bag everyday since. i looove it!



Wow nice congrats! 
I had a hard time deciding fr Saddle or the Military color! I was very tempted to get a bright color but have too many colored bags right now.


----------



## turniptopia

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Wow nice congrats!
> I had a hard time deciding fr Saddle or the Military color! I was very tempted to get a bright color but have too many colored bags right now.



thank you! 

i was torn between Military and Burgundy. all the sudden the F/F 2012 came out with Mustard, my favorite color. i still love the Military. if i were to get a second PS, it'll be in Military


----------



## CarSol

turniptopia said:


> thank you!
> 
> i was torn between Military and Burgundy. all the sudden the F/F 2012 came out with Mustard, my favorite color. i still love the Military. if i were to get a second PS, it'll be in Military


 

Agree totally.  Just got my first PS1 large smoke yesterday (reveal pix soon) and if I am ever able to afford another one I'd love to get military, such a great, versatile color.


----------



## Lvgirl71

CarSol said:
			
		

> Agree totally.  Just got my first PS1 large smoke yesterday (reveal pix soon) and if I am ever able to afford another one I'd love to get military, such a great, versatile color.



Awesome the smoke looked nice too! Have you seen the Military in person? I have not.


----------



## CarSol

Lvgirl71 said:


> Awesome the smoke looked nice too! Have you seen the Military in person? I have not.


 
I have not, but I hadn't seen the smoke either.  I feel like I've seen enough different pix here and on other sites to have a pretty good idea of what it looks like though.


----------



## inherforties

turniptopia said:


> hi, i'm a PS newbie. i got this pretty mustard PS1 medium from Erica a few weeks ago. i've been carrying this bag everyday since. i looove it!



Gorgeous! 



CarSol said:


> Agree totally.  Just got my first PS1 large smoke yesterday (reveal pix soon) and if I am ever able to afford another one I'd love to get military, such a great, versatile color.



I'm going to NY this weekend and I've decided to buy a Pouch. I'm going to the new store. I'm not 100% sure of the color yet, but I haven't ruled out military. Though I'm leaning towards orange.


----------



## turniptopia

CarSol said:
			
		

> Agree totally.  Just got my first PS1 large smoke yesterday (reveal pix soon) and if I am ever able to afford another one I'd love to get military, such a great, versatile color.



ooh, i can't wait to see your reveal pix!


----------



## MrsArgondellis

I'm aware of the occasional loose screw but the hooks at the end of my PS1 strap keeps coming off, has anyone else got this problem?


----------



## MrsArgondellis

not happy...


----------



## Lvgirl71

Ladies make sure if you order from E that you Do not change your mind! I ordered the Saddle last night and wanted to exchange for the Military this morning, she said it had already went to shipping process area and can not be stopped and then I asked if I could exchange it, was told No Sale items can be returned or Exchanged! 
I have ordered several things from her and don't understand if it hasn't left the store, why can't I change the bag for a different color or cancel order and then reorder??


----------



## lesparkley

I'm coveting the HELL out of the PS1 in Purple Rain but it's definitely on the pricey side for me.  Any of you ladies happen to know if seasonal colors like this tend to go on sale?


----------



## Lvgirl71

lesparkley said:
			
		

> I'm coveting the HELL out of the PS1 in Purple Rain but it's definitely on the pricey side for me.  Any of you ladies happen to know if seasonal colors like this tend to go on sale?



Well Hgbagsonline has it for $1299 now which is $400 off retail!!


----------



## lesparkley

Lvgirl71 said:


> Well Hgbagsonline has it for $1299 now which is $400 off retail!!



AH!  I'm totally bookmarking this while I mull it over.  Thanks!


----------



## turniptopia

inherforties said:


> Gorgeous!



thank you!


----------



## Lvgirl71

lesparkley said:
			
		

> AH!  I'm totally bookmarking this while I mull it over.  Thanks!



Just make sure you know exactly what you want and don't change your mind, keep in mind she doesn't take exchanges or returns on Sale items!


----------



## madraykin

Lvgirl71 said:


> Just make sure you know exactly what you want and don't change your mind, keep in mind she doesn't take exchanges or returns on Sale items!



Also note that if something goes wrong with it then PS won't fix it as ****** is not an authorized reseller. At least that seems to be the stance PS are taking at the moment.


----------



## lesparkley

madraykin said:


> Also note that if something goes wrong with it then PS won't fix it as ****** is not an authorized reseller. At least that seems to be the stance PS are taking at the moment.



Very good to know.  I'm not sure saving $400 is worth not being able to take my bag in for repair should something go wrong with it in the future.  I'll stick to bookmarking all the major retailers that carry it and hoping for a price drop later in the season.  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## spicegirl

lesparkley said:


> I'm coveting the HELL out of the PS1 in Purple Rain but it's definitely on the pricey side for me. Any of you ladies happen to know if seasonal colors like this tend to go on sale?


 

Me too !!! I am so in love with this colour but as I have a (dark blue) Miu Miu bag in a similar style I am trying to decide if I want to "repeat" it ! I'm sure it's worth it for this beautiful colour !! As I am new to the PS1 how do you experts find it ? Easy to get into/wear etc. ? TIA


----------



## in paris

lesparkley said:


> Very good to know.  I'm not sure saving $400 is worth not being able to take my bag in for repair should something go wrong with it in the future.  I'll stick to bookmarking all the major retailers that carry it and hoping for a price drop later in the season.  Thanks, ladies!


For me, it is.

Erica (******) only sells authentic bags and I haven't had an issue (knock wood)... But, even if something did, I could get it fixed for far less than the $400 (even discounting tax).

If it wasn't for HG Bags, I likely wouldn't be getting any of their bags at all as I am absolutely disgusted with PS's abysmal customer service.

I honestly wished I didn't like their bags as much as I do :okay:


----------



## inherforties

Went to store on Madison Ave today. Lovely woman helped me. Her name is Emerald. I recommend her. Did not get the Madison Ave snobbish feeling at all from anyone there. Got the pouch in lipstick. I flip-flopped between the lipstick and orange all day before getting there, until I saw the lipstick and there was no contest. I was in love.


----------



## inherforties

in paris said:


> For me, it is.
> 
> Erica (******) only sells authentic bags and I haven't had an issue (knock wood)... But, even if something did, I could get it fixed for far less than the $400 (even discounting tax).
> 
> If it wasn't for HG Bags, I likely wouldn't be getting any of their bags at all as I am absolutely disgusted with PS's abysmal customer service.
> 
> I honestly wished I didn't like their bags as much as I do :okay:



I love Erica. I have two SKAs from her. The price was amazing. And because issues don't seem to be developing with them, I felt less worried to buy. I would've bought the pouch from her too, if she carried them.


----------



## Elliespurse

^*inherforties* - Gorgeous!!  Congrats on your lipstick Pouch!!


----------



## turniptopia

inherforties said:
			
		

> Went to store on Madison Ave today. Lovely woman helped me. Her name is Emerald. I recommend her. Did not get the Madison Ave snobbish feeling at all from anyone there. Got the pouch in lipstick. I flip-flopped between the lipstick and orange all day before getting there, until I saw the lipstick and there was no contest. I was in love.



beautiful! lipstick on Pouch looks really good! congrats! ^^


----------



## mishybelle

I finally got around to taking a pic of my PS1 large in smoke. I love it!!! 




Any thoughts on a wallet to match? I was thinking of Balenciaga in Gris poivre or papyrus, but BTR has a black and red PS1 continental wallet on sale. Thoughts?


----------



## ehemelay

inherforties said:


> Went to store on Madison Ave today. Lovely woman helped me. Her name is Emerald. I recommend her. Did not get the Madison Ave snobbish feeling at all from anyone there. Got the pouch in lipstick. I flip-flopped between the lipstick and orange all day before getting there, until I saw the lipstick and there was no contest. I was in love.



Beautiful!  Lipstick is a perfect color for the Pouch style.  It's a great bonus that you had a good experience with the SA.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

inherforties said:


> Went to store on Madison Ave today. Lovely woman helped me. Her name is Emerald. I recommend her. Did not get the Madison Ave snobbish feeling at all from anyone there. Got the pouch in lipstick. I flip-flopped between the lipstick and orange all day before getting there, until I saw the lipstick and there was no contest. I was in love.



Totally agree about the SAs. They were really nice when I was browsing. Love your pouch, Congrats!!!


----------



## inherforties

Elliespurse said:


> ^*inherforties* - Gorgeous!!  Congrats on your lipstick Pouch!!



Thank you! It really is lovely! 



turniptopia said:


> beautiful! lipstick on Pouch looks really good! congrats! ^^



It really does. After looking at them, I felt the orange looked better in a medium. 



ehemelay said:


> Beautiful!  Lipstick is a perfect color for the Pouch style.  It's a great bonus that you had a good experience with the SA.



It is! All of the colors looked so nice, but the red just works so well in the small crossbody.



CourtneyMc22 said:


> Totally agree about the SAs. They were really nice when I was browsing. Love your pouch, Congrats!!!



She seemed happy for me for buying it! It was actually sort of adorable. I will be sure to visit again.


----------



## inherforties

mishybelle said:


> I finally got around to taking a pic of my PS1 large in smoke. I love it!!
> 
> Any thoughts on a wallet to match? I was thinking of Balenciaga in Gris poivre or papyrus, but BTR has a black and red PS1 continental wallet on sale. Thoughts?



Gorgeous! I love PS and I love Bal! So my vote is to mix it up.


----------



## bangkokbaby

My hot pink suede PS1 sitting pretty on my bed 

Although there is some rubbing marks on the back, it's a little darker now... What to do what to do???


----------



## Uromastyx

^Wanted to buy that gorgeous piece but im bad at taking care of suede so i will only droll on ppl's pics! 
---
Got this little girl a couple weeks ago but I was too lazy to take pics and share it *lurker mode is finally off* The pink keychain is a 'talisman' for wealth and health. I was planning to put it on my miumiu bag but it suits this wallet better! XD


----------



## _enila

Just got my medium purple rain PS1 from ****** today!! My first Proenza and I'm in love!


----------



## lesparkley

_enila said:


> Just got my medium purple rain PS1 from ****** today!! My first Proenza and I'm in love!



Ahhh!  I am in LOVE with this bag!  Please keep us posted on how it ages (I particularly want to see how the color holds up for this bag)!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_enila said:


> Just got my medium purple rain PS1 from ****** today!! My first Proenza and I'm in love!



This is gorgeous!! Such a vivid and beautiful color! What App did you use to take that pic w/the effects?


----------



## inherforties

_enila said:


> Just got my medium purple rain PS1 from ****** today!! My first Proenza and I'm in love!



Gorgeous color! Enjoy!


----------



## Lvgirl71

I got my PS1 from Erica too, but the medium is Small, for some reason in photos it looks a lot bigger than it does in person


----------



## _enila

lesparkley said:


> Ahhh!  I am in LOVE with this bag!  Please keep us posted on how it ages (I particularly want to see how the color holds up for this bag)!


I definitely will keep you all posted! 



> This is gorgeous!! Such a vivid and beautiful color! What App did you use to take that pic w/the effects?


I used picfx!



> Gorgeous color! Enjoy!


Thank you! I definitely will


----------



## madraykin

_enila said:


> Just got my medium purple rain PS1 from ****** today!! My first Proenza and I'm in love!



WOW!


----------



## sheanabelle

CarSol said:


> Agree totally.  Just got my first PS1 large smoke yesterday (reveal pix soon) and if I am ever able to afford another one I'd love to get military, such a great, versatile color.



great minds. I have the large smoke and my next will be military!


----------



## nefretiriii

_enila said:
			
		

> Just got my medium purple rain PS1 from ****** today!! My first Proenza and I'm in love!



Ooooh congratulations! I saw this bag IRL while in Paris and I must say, the color is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! I decided to think about it first and the next day I came back it was GONE!!!! Now banging my head on the wall for it! So got the lipstick red for consolation prize hahahaaa which is my 2nd choice anyway! 

Have to say pics dont do the color purple rain justice! It's so stunning IRL!!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Okay finally using my bag I got from Hgbagsonline, now I love it, was thinking at first the PS1 medium would be too small but now I think it's perfect!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lvgirl71 - It's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> ^Lvgirl71 - It's gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Does anyone have a suede PS1 bag that regrets buying it? I'm considering the suede but don't want something high maintenance.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Lvgirl71 said:


> Does anyone have a suede PS1 bag that regrets buying it? I'm considering the suede but don't want something high maintenance.



I have one in Raspberry suede, and I haven't had any regrets what so ever. It's SO gorgeous in suede, and I do not find it high maintenance at all.


----------



## Lvgirl71

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I have one in Raspberry suede, and I haven't had any regrets what so ever. It's SO gorgeous in suede, and I do not find it high maintenance at all.



Ok I was thinking of getting the hot pink or cobalt blue one!! Thanks


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Lvgirl71 said:


> Ok I was thinking of getting the hot pink or cobalt blue one!! Thanks



Go for it!

Hot pink is a bit more light than mine, but I don't think it will be that high maintenance at all. I only sprayed mine a few times, and that's half a year ago.

I don't take it out when it rains though.


----------



## Chrissie82

@ caroulemapoulen: did you spray the bag with something? I love the hotpink, but raspberry is growing on me! Do you have more close up pictures maybe? I saw your other pictures


----------



## Chrissie82

Oh haha didn't saw the next page! That answered my question about spraying.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Chrissie82 said:


> @ caroulemapoulen: did you spray the bag with something? I love the hotpink, but raspberry is growing on me! Do you have more close up pictures maybe? I saw your other pictures



I just used some kind of normal shoe-spray.  Like this one:

http://www.woly.com/en/products/sho...roduct&cHash=cd83b006610c7242275ca3235646a5ee

I don't have any recent pictures, but it looks as it did when I got it back in February.


----------



## sheanabelle

quick question...i have a large PS1 in smoke...is it different enough to get a medium in military?


----------



## tesi

_enila said:


> Just got my medium purple rain PS1 from ****** today!! My first Proenza and I'm in love!



i love this bag, the color is beyond amazing!!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> quick question...i have a large PS1 in smoke...is it different enough to get a medium in military?



No I think the colors are different enough you would be ok ESP in a different size!


----------



## sheanabelle

Lvgirl71 said:


> No I think the colors are different enough you would be ok ESP in a different size!



thanks!


----------



## Pao9

Clanover said:


> Thanks everyone for your nice comments,  my husband bought the bag  from Intermix, which is a boutique and they only sold it in yellow and a tan suede. I have many bags in all the neutral colors, I think I might just keep my yellow ps1, its growing on me...
> And it is so beautiful it looks great with any outfit I put on.... (basically jeans LOL)
> I posted a couple of photos of the bag.  I hope you like it
> Claudia



I love this bag!!!! I think it could be a neutral, like a beige, it goes well with everything!!!


----------



## Pao9

Hi ladies, forgive me if you talked about this subject before but my PS1 raspberry got some rain and it had water marks all over. i went to the shoe repair store and they gave me a solution Lincoln EZ clean, to clean the bag. It worked for my other leather bags but made a mess of my PS1. Have any of you had the same issue? Ill post pics later. 
Thanks!


----------



## stbartschic

I am not sure if this has already been covered but has anyone had trouble with the strap falling off? It seems the clips on the strap are not that sturdy. Any solutions?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Is the strap "un-clipped" when putting the bag on the shoulder? There's another thread about this but I haven't experienced this myself though..


----------



## stbartschic

No it mysteriously unclips when I sometimes put it down and them pick it back up. Thanks I will search for the thread.


----------



## dbaby

stbartschic said:


> I am not sure if this has already been covered but has anyone had trouble with the strap falling off? It seems the clips on the strap are not that sturdy. Any solutions?





Elliespurse said:


> ^Is the strap "un-clipped" when putting the bag on the shoulder? There's another thread about this but I haven't experienced this myself though..



This has been happening to me lately. I've had the bag for 3-4 years now. I can never tell how the clasp gets unhooked, but it does and my bag falls to the ground when I pick it up by the long strap :cry:

Let me know if you find a cause/solution.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think it was suggested to try and clip the strap from the other side, but not sure if it worked. Perhaps a little transparent scotch tape over the clasp opening would work, but not so nice ush:


----------



## clandestine88

Does anyone know which is the best site online that i can purchase a large PS1? Any sites with a lower price?


----------



## klarased

Just bought my first ever designer bag. 

Thank you to everyone for your opinions, you have educated me a lot!

After setting my heart on Givenchy pandora, but not being able to find the right leather/size/colour combination my next best was the Ps1. Was hoping to get the blue one from ****** on sale at the moment and decided to go and see it in real life as I have only ever seen pictures. There is a little store which is an Authorised dealer so I tried my luck. They had a few there...

After talking to the SA about loving the suede and bright colours she went to the back room and brought a grass green georgeous medium PS1 and it was 50%off as it's a last season stock. I have never bought anything so quickly!


----------



## JDN

klarased said:
			
		

> Just bought my first ever designer bag.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your opinions, you have educated me a lot!
> 
> After setting my heart on Givenchy pandora, but not being able to find the right leather/size/colour combination my next best was the Ps1. Was hoping to get the blue one from ****** on sale at the moment and decided to go and see it in real life as I have only ever seen pictures. There is a little store which is an Authorised dealer so I tried my luck. They had a few there...
> 
> After talking to the SA about loving the suede and bright colours she went to the back room and brought a grass green georgeous medium PS1 and it was 50%off as it's a last season stock. I have never bought anything so quickly!



Congrats! What a steal!


----------



## drati

I love the suede in bright colours. Please post pictures. What a great find. 



klarased said:


> Just bought my first ever designer bag.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your opinions, you have educated me a lot!
> 
> After setting my heart on Givenchy pandora, but not being able to find the right leather/size/colour combination my next best was the Ps1. Was hoping to get the blue one from ****** on sale at the moment and decided to go and see it in real life as I have only ever seen pictures. There is a little store which is an Authorised dealer so I tried my luck. They had a few there...
> 
> After talking to the SA about loving the suede and bright colours she went to the back room and brought a grass green georgeous medium PS1 and it was 50%off as it's a last season stock. I have never bought anything so quickly!


----------



## klarased

Took my Ps1 out for the first time today. 
It fits and iPad, sunglasses case, small makeup bag, wallet and few other little things.
Great for work for me.

DH wanted to take me for a dinner last night and I said as long as if it's raining you are willing to give up your jacket to protect my handbag! 

It has gotten a bit heavy carrying around for a couple of hours though!

Today I wore it cross body while riding a bike and  it was fine and comfortable.

Love it, great colour for spring!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pics!! I love the color! You could also add the pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/your-ps-in-action-693486.html


----------



## JDN

klarased said:
			
		

> Took my Ps1 out for the first time today.
> It fits and iPad, sunglasses case, small makeup bag, wallet and few other little things.
> Great for work for me.
> 
> DH wanted to take me for a dinner last night and I said as long as if it's raining you are willing to give up your jacket to protect my handbag!
> 
> It has gotten a bit heavy carrying around for a couple of hours though!
> 
> Today I wore it cross body while riding a bike and  it was fine and comfortable.
> 
> Love it, great colour for spring!



Lovely! Just lovely! Congrats on this beauty of a bag


----------



## missxlilly

Do any of you own the PS1 tote? If so, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Jayne1

missxlilly said:


> Do any of you own the PS1 tote? If so, what are your thoughts on it?


I'm hoping someone will answer this because I've been debating about getting a tote... no one has ever responded to my questions though.  I don't think it's very popular.


----------



## alyra

I don't own the tote, but I love the look of it.


----------



## drati

klarased said:


> Took my Ps1 out for the first time today.
> It fits and iPad, sunglasses case, small makeup bag, wallet and few other little things.
> Great for work for me.
> 
> DH wanted to take me for a dinner last night and I said as long as if it's raining you are willing to give up your jacket to protect my handbag!
> 
> It has gotten a bit heavy carrying around for a couple of hours though!
> 
> Today I wore it cross body while riding a bike and  it was fine and comfortable.
> 
> Love it, great colour for spring!



Beautiful on you, thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## sdkitty

great score!


klarased said:


> Just bought my first ever designer bag.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your opinions, you have educated me a lot!
> 
> After setting my heart on Givenchy pandora, but not being able to find the right leather/size/colour combination my next best was the Ps1. Was hoping to get the blue one from ****** on sale at the moment and decided to go and see it in real life as I have only ever seen pictures. There is a little store which is an Authorised dealer so I tried my luck. They had a few there...
> 
> After talking to the SA about loving the suede and bright colours she went to the back room and brought a grass green georgeous medium PS1 and it was 50%off as it's a last season stock. I have never bought anything so quickly!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took my medium in raspberry suede out today:


----------



## CourtneyMc22

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my medium in raspberry suede out today:


Love it! The sneakers look great too!


----------



## drati

I love how you wear your raspberry. Such a cool colour on you.



caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my medium in raspberry suede out today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

drati said:


> I love how you wear your raspberry. Such a cool colour on you.





CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love it! The sneakers look great too!



Thank you so much, both of you!


----------



## craziepink

Hi everyone! Decided to post my first OOTD ever with my new PS1 I got at Printemps Paris a few weeks ago! I'm guessing it's in the color "Sunshine" since it should be from the ss2013 collection... but I looked it up and realized the "Banana" and "Citron" colors look kind of the same too... so I'm not sure anymore. :/
But anyway, here's how I styled it! It's surprisingly easy to wear anything with such a bright colored bag!


----------



## BDgirl

craziepink said:


> Hi everyone! Decided to post my first OOTD ever with my new PS1 I got at Printemps Paris a few weeks ago! I'm guessing it's in the color "Sunshine" since it should be from the ss2013 collection... but I looked it up and realized the "Banana" and "Citron" colors look kind of the same too... so I'm not sure anymore. :/
> But anyway, here's how I styled it! It's surprisingly easy to wear anything with such a bright colored bag!
> 
> View attachment 1987946



It's gorgeous!! Such a striking color. Congrats !


----------



## craziepink

BDgirl said:


> It's gorgeous!! Such a striking color. Congrats !


Thank you!!!


----------



## drati

craziepink said:


> Hi everyone! Decided to post my first OOTD ever with my new PS1 I got at Printemps Paris a few weeks ago! I'm guessing it's in the color "Sunshine" since it should be from the ss2013 collection... but I looked it up and realized the "Banana" and "Citron" colors look kind of the same too... so I'm not sure anymore. :/
> But anyway, here's how I styled it! It's surprisingly easy to wear anything with such a bright colored bag!
> 
> View attachment 1987946



I love how you styled it and it looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## craziepink

drati said:


> I love how you styled it and it looks gorgeous on you.


Thank you for the sweet comment!


----------



## Fannie85

..


----------



## Fannie85

craziepink said:


> Hi everyone! Decided to post my first OOTD ever with my new PS1 I got at Printemps Paris a few weeks ago! I'm guessing it's in the color "Sunshine" since it should be from the ss2013 collection... but I looked it up and realized the "Banana" and "Citron" colors look kind of the same too... so I'm not sure anymore. :/
> But anyway, here's how I styled it! It's surprisingly easy to wear anything with such a bright colored bag!
> 
> View attachment 1987946



Hi craziepink, 
may i know how much u bought ur ps1 in paris in euro before vat claim??
thanks..


----------



## craziepink

Fannie85 said:
			
		

> Hi craziepink,
> may i know how much u bought ur ps1 in paris in euro before vat claim??
> thanks..



Hello,
I was trying to send you a private message to tell you the price but I can't seem to send it to you!


----------



## MsBusyBee

I love the third bag.


----------



## BDgirl

craziepink said:


> Hello,
> I was trying to send you a private message to tell you the price but I can't seem to send it to you!



I would love to know too craziepink..  Hhmm i think sharing prices information is permissible in fhe forum. Ive seen many posters did it.


----------



## craziepink

BDgirl said:


> I would love to know too craziepink..  Hhmm i think sharing prices information is permissible in fhe forum. Ive seen many posters did it.



Ohhh okay! 
I got it for 1,280euros before tax refund!


----------



## wet26

I'm tossing up between a PS1 in saddle or birch.  Some images show the birch a bit yellow (which I don't want) but I feel it's a more unique colour than saddle.  I am after an everyday neutral colour.  How does the birch wear over time?


----------



## wet26

wet26 said:


> I'm tossing up between a PS1 in saddle or birch.  Some images show the birch a bit yellow (which I don't want) but I feel it's a more unique colour than saddle.  I am after an everyday neutral colour.  How does the birch wear over time?



I just got the medium suede tobacco for 40% off!!


----------



## jellybebe

wet26 said:


> I just got the medium suede tobacco for 40% off!!



Amazing


----------



## chummycheryl

wet26 said:


> I just got the medium suede tobacco for 40% off!!




Congrats! Do a reveal soon!


----------



## AlwaysJudging

I would go with the first, you can carry it every day and the navy is divine!  You'll get sick of the second and third, unless you need something funky that you won't carry that much!

xoxo,

blogger: alwaysjudging


----------



## wet26

chummycheryl said:


> Congrats! Do a reveal soon!



Will do - should be here on Wednesday!  So excited


----------



## BDgirl

wet26 said:


> Will do - should be here on Wednesday!  So excited



We are excited too! Keep us posted


----------



## Cara21

wet26 said:


> Will do - should be here on Wednesday!  So excited



Me too!


----------



## daughtybag

Here with my ps1 orchid large


----------



## ujili

Is there any place I can buy PS1 or Proenza Schouler in Hong Kong? Heading over there next month and would like to know. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

ujili said:


> Is there any place I can buy PS1 or Proenza Schouler in Hong Kong? Heading over there next month and would like to know. Thanks!



Hi, yes there are authorized PS stockists in HK, there were a couple of threads on this and availability here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/ps11-in-hong-kong-797217.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/need-help-finding-ps1-in-hk-641395.html


----------



## ujili

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes there are authorized PS stockists in HK, there were a couple of threads on this and availability here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/ps11-in-hong-kong-797217.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/need-help-finding-ps1-in-hk-641395.html



Thanks for the info! Took a look at it and it seems that getting a PS1 in HK will be hard.


----------



## nielnielniel

ujili said:


> Thanks for the info! Took a look at it and it seems that getting a PS1 in HK will be hard.



Why not hgbag it?


----------



## handbaghotspot

ujili said:


> Is there any place I can buy PS1 or Proenza Schouler in Hong Kong? Heading over there next month and would like to know. Thanks!



They carry PS1s in Lane Crawford, Canton Road. Was there last December and they had quite a few colors on hand. Good luck!


----------



## BDgirl

daughtybag said:


> Here with my ps1 orchid large



Nice bag! Ps1 orchid color is really beautiful in real life.


----------



## keithc005

I love my PS1. It seems as though it wouldnt carry that much but I can fit so much in there without it being bulky or heavy. Recently took it along with my Paratay on a trip and ended up only using the PS1 because it is so light and organized


----------



## ujili

nielnielniel said:


> Why not hgbag it?



Lol...forgive me for asking but what is hgbag?


----------



## JDN

ujili said:


> Lol...forgive me for asking but what is hgbag?




https://hgbagsonline.com/


----------



## nielnielniel

ujili said:


> Lol...forgive me for asking but what is hgbag?



hgbagsonline is one of the best place to buy balenciaga, ps1s etc


----------



## Cara21

keithc005 said:


> I love my PS1. It seems as though it wouldnt carry that much but I can fit so much in there without it being bulky or heavy. Recently took it along with my Paratay on a trip and ended up only using the PS1 because it is so light and organized



Im really liking the ps1 too. I need to save up for it! I think it's such a cool and functional bag


----------



## ujili

nielnielniel said:


> hgbagsonline is one of the best place to buy balenciaga, ps1s etc



oh..thanks for telling me!


----------



## ujili

nielnielniel said:


> hgbagsonline is one of the best place to buy balenciaga, ps1s etc



Do they sell brand-new ones for used ones?


----------



## sheanabelle

ujili said:


> Do they sell brand-new ones for used ones?



Both but TONSSSS of brand new.


----------



## ujili

sheanabelle said:


> Both but TONSSSS of brand new.



Thanks for the info! They do indeed have alot of ps bags.


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

ujili said:


> oh..thanks for telling me!



Regarding hgbagonline,  They are not a Proenza Schouler authorized seller..which means if something goes wrong or breaks with your PS1 Proenza won't fix it.  

With hgbagonline it is caveat emptor as far as Proenza bags are concerned.

I had read somewhere that hgbagonline used to repair but not sure if they still do..

The thing is there's a lot of posts that attests to PS1' dubious QA so again, it's caveat emptor.


----------



## veneti

i was searching for a wallet when i saw the ps1 bag accidentally on a photo of dakota fanning and tried to look away quick to forget it &#128516;too late, i had fallen in love already with that style and the light pink color. 





now i try to find this bag. i saw it on barneys but it seems to be sold out. 

http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather/00505014723827,default,pd.html#

i found one on openingceremony too but the bag looks so much lighter on that picture. 

https://www.openingceremony.us/prod...=200&productid=56631&key=proenza+Schouler+ps1

do you think it's still the same bag though?


----------



## JDN

veneti said:


> i was searching for a wallet when i saw the ps1 bag accidentally on a photo of dakota fanning and tried to look away quick to forget it dde04too late, i had fallen in love already with that style and the light pink color.
> 
> now i try to find this bag. i saw it on barneys but it seems to be sold out.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather/00505014723827,default,pd.html#
> 
> i found one on openingceremony too but the bag looks so much lighter on that picture.
> 
> https://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&designerid=200&productid=56631&key=proenza+Schouler+ps1
> 
> do you think it's still the same bag though?



I think it's the same bag...the color is called nude I believe


----------



## veneti

JDN said:


> I think it's the same bag...the color is called nude I believe



thank you so much!!  

i am so excited, i am about to get my first PS bag


----------



## JDN

veneti said:


> thank you so much!!
> 
> i am so excited, i am about to get my first PS bag



Congrats!!! I was debating between nude, neon coral and orchid when I got my first ps1....ended up getting neon coral


----------



## veneti

JDN said:


> Congrats!!! I was debating between nude, neon coral and orchid when I got my first ps1....ended up getting neon coral



thats a gorgeous color, too. 
how is the wear&tear on this light color bag, do you have any problems with the back rubbing off or does it get dirty easily?


----------



## JDN

veneti said:


> thats a gorgeous color, too.
> how is the wear&tear on this light color bag, do you have any problems with the back rubbing off or does it get dirty easily?



I didn't treat my bag and had some minor color transfer...I was able to get most of it off tho....
When will you be receiving your bag?


----------



## veneti

JDN said:


> I didn't treat my bag and had some minor color transfer...I was able to get most of it off tho....
> When will you be receiving your bag?


oh i didn't buy it yet  reading all days long through the forums here and learning a lot more about the proenza shoulers. still, i love the ps1 nude one best of all yet, am just so scared that i won't wear it at all being afraid to get stains or scratches on it. now that i saw the bright red one from 2012 i'm having a hard time to make a choice - bright red or nude


----------



## JDN

veneti said:


> oh i didn't buy it yet  reading all days long through the forums here and learning a lot more about the proenza shoulers. still, i love the ps1 nude one best of all yet, am just so scared that i won't wear it at all being afraid to get stains or scratches on it. now that i saw the bright red one from 2012 i'm having a hard time to make a choice - bright red or nude



I have a lipstick ps1 pouch and it goes with a lot....I think bright red and lipstick are very similar


----------



## MAGJES

JDN said:


> I have a lipstick ps1 pouch and it goes with a lot....I think bright red and lipstick are very similar



Where did you get your lipstick pouch??


----------



## JDN

MAGJES said:


> Where did you get your lipstick pouch??



Barney's back in November


----------



## kirstynk

Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*kirstynk* - Hi and welcome!

Congrats on your PS1  It's gorgeous and your pics are amazing


----------



## TejasMama

kirstynk said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!



Your pictures are gorgeous! Absolutely love your choice--hope you enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## Opai

kirstynk said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!


I love your Peacock bag.Gorgeous.I am hoping my next PS1 will be that colour


----------



## veneti

kirstynk said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!




wooow!! your bag is stunning and looks great on you! makes me think of considering a large one too, again. 
also love your pictures at the sea 
may i ask what your height is?  i am always afraid me as a little person will look too silly with the large ps1 :/


----------



## CourtneyMc22

kirstynk said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!


I love your snakeskin sneakers in the beach shots...what brand are those??


----------



## bubbleloba

kirstynk said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!



Peacock is gorgeous! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## JDN

kirstynk said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!



Lovely bag! I love the color! Congrats!!!


----------



## BDgirl

kirstynk said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!



This color is really cute!  Congrats! Love your snakeskin shoes too


----------



## minnowea

ujili said:


> Is there any place I can buy PS1 or Proenza Schouler in Hong Kong? Heading over there next month and would like to know. Thanks!



Hi, I'm currently living in Hong Kong and seems like I must be too late, and you've visited the city already! In any case, to my knowledge Lane Crawford at IFC (central) and Canton road (Tsim sha tsui, basically in harbour city mall) carry it. Twist also does, I've personally seen it in the TST sun life tower (?) shop and Kwun Tong APM mall. To be honest though, the selection is SUPER limited...

Did you manage to get a PS1 in the end? Do let us know!


----------



## Eyefordetails

I just joined tonight. I bought a black PS1 from RueLaLa. The leather is just gorgeous. Kinda shiny. Noted that the sealant (when I run my finger along it) feels cracked a little Sure enough when I looked up close it has started to crack already. Anyone else have this problem? I have a Celine which I bought years ago which has held without cracking.


----------



## Elliespurse

Eyefordetails said:


> I just joined tonight. I bought a black PS1 from RueLaLa. The leather is just gorgeous. Kinda shiny. Noted that the sealant (when I run my finger along it) feels cracked a little Sure enough when I looked up close it has started to crack already. Anyone else have this problem? I have a Celine which I bought years ago which has held without cracking.



Hi and welcome! The PS1 leather is often soft and the sealant has been a bit uneven and sometime cracked on many PS1:s I've looked at. It doesn't bother me though, but I know other members here has posted about it too.


----------



## louien

Snapped up the large saffron from hgbag's great sale. The color it seems is not so popular among tpfers so there are few pics for reference. Given that I won't get a hold of the bag for quite some time (loooong story hehe) can someone be so kind enough and post an actual side by side comparison with his/her saffron with any brown bag they may have? weird request i know but hope you can indulge me  thanks in advance!


----------



## alyra

kirstynk said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting on purse forum and I wanted to share some pics of my brand new large PS1 in Peacock. I purchased it at Barney's in Seattle, Washington.  I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but we have a terrible selection of most bags I am interested in. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection only a few hours away south of the border!



Love it! I have the Peacock SKA and the color is amazing IMO. Just got the large Olive PS1 from Erica's great sale, and the color is similarly amazing. I think what both colors have in common is they didn't represent their beauty in stock online photos.


----------



## chloe90401

Looking at Barney's selection of PS1 bags. Interested in yellow--looks like they offer both sunshine from 2013 as well as lemon. Anyone know the difference between the two?


----------



## obcessd

I just got a ps1 medium in plum (very generous graduation gift!) but I just saw on their website that there is another purple called Veruca Salt, anyone seen it IRL? Thoughts?


----------



## veneti

celinelover4536 said:


> I just spoke with my SA at Barneys and she told me that they are having a huge sale on Proenza bags. I can't decide on a color. Purple or light blue PS1?



I'd recommend purple. the light ps1's are difficult to take care off and keep clean.


----------



## Francii

chloe90401 said:


> Looking at Barney's selection of PS1 bags. Interested in yellow--looks like they offer both sunshine from 2013 as well as lemon. Anyone know the difference between the two?


i was wondering the same also at how many yellow colored ones they have actually


----------



## srslyjk

celinelover4536 said:


> I just spoke with my SA at Barneys and she told me that they are having a huge sale on Proenza bags. I can't decide on a color. Purple or light blue PS1?


I asked Barneys about the sale too and it looks like most bags except the black are on sale.  Do certain colors never go on sale?  I'm new to this brand (and luxury brands in general) so want to know if I'm waiting for something that will not happen, haha.


----------



## Francii

srslyjk said:


> I asked Barneys about the sale too and it looks like most bags except the black are on sale.  Do certain colors never go on sale?  I'm new to this brand (and luxury brands in general) so want to know if I'm waiting for something that will not happen, haha.


normally with designer brands the basic colors that are there every season do not go in sale. so the seasonal color go in sale after each season.


----------



## Mellee

srslyjk said:


> I asked Barneys about the sale too and it looks like most bags except the black are on sale. Do certain colors never go on sale? I'm new to this brand (and luxury brands in general) so want to know if I'm waiting for something that will not happen, haha.


 
Do you know if the tobbaco is on sale too? Thanks!


----------



## mrwata

Hello.  I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I've had my medium PS1 bag for over a year now, but my strap keeps coming off.  I usually wear by bag across my body or over one shoulder.  This has been a problem ever since I got the bag, but it's starting to get worse...  Yesterday, the strap unclipped itself off the bag and my bag fell on the ground while I was walking  I can't figure out why this keeps happening, but I wanted to know if this was a known problem because Im planning to get the large PS1.
Thanks!!


----------



## JDN

mrwata said:


> Hello.  I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I've had my medium PS1 bag for over a year now, but my strap keeps coming off.  I usually wear by bag across my body or over one shoulder.  This has been a problem ever since I got the bag, but it's starting to get worse...  Yesterday, the strap unclipped itself off the bag and my bag fell on the ground while I was walking  I can't figure out why this keeps happening, but I wanted to know if this was a known problem because Im planning to get the large PS1.
> Thanks!!



It's happened to me a few times....not sure what causes it...


----------



## jellybebe

mrwata said:


> Hello.  I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I've had my medium PS1 bag for over a year now, but my strap keeps coming off.  I usually wear by bag across my body or over one shoulder.  This has been a problem ever since I got the bag, but it's starting to get worse...  Yesterday, the strap unclipped itself off the bag and my bag fell on the ground while I was walking  I can't figure out why this keeps happening, but I wanted to know if this was a known problem because Im planning to get the large PS1.
> Thanks!!



This has happened to me too. I'm not sure if it's because the bag is too heavy?


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> This has happened to me too. I'm not sure if it's because the bag is too heavy?



This happens semi-regularly to me too. I think it's just the clip getting looser side to side (does this make sense?). It's just the mechanical spring showing its wear.


----------



## et80

Hi! M new fan of PS1. Contemplating between mulberry alexa and PS1.
Anyone kindly highlight any differences? 
It seems to me mulberry buckle is easily scratched. Whereas PS1 durability is in questioned?


----------



## mrwata

JDN said:


> It's happened to me a few times....not sure what causes it...





jellybebe said:


> This has happened to me too. I'm not sure if it's because the bag is too heavy?





dbaby said:


> This happens semi-regularly to me too. I think it's just the clip getting looser side to side (does this make sense?). It's just the mechanical spring showing its wear.



I'm glad this isn't just happening to me  I don't really stuff my bags so I don't think it's due to the weight... Hopefully if I get a new PS1, this wont happen as much as my current bag.


----------



## arcana

Hi all! 
Can someone help me clarify something? 
Ssense is having a sale and some of the PS1 bags are listed as satchels and some are listed as messenger bags. What's the difference between the two? I looked at the sizing for the "messenger" bags and I have no idea what they are. They seem to be between the size of a medium and large. I'm totally confused...


----------



## Elliespurse

arcana said:


> Hi all!
> Can someone help me clarify something?
> Ssense is having a sale and some of the PS1 bags are listed as satchels and some are listed as messenger bags. What's the difference between the two? I looked at the sizing for the "messenger" bags and I have no idea what they are. They seem to be between the size of a medium and large. I'm totally confused...



Hi, the classic PS1 only comes in medium, large and xl, there's also the smaller PS1 Pouch without top handle. It's confusing when Ssense puts their own names on the bags tough..


----------



## arcana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the classic PS1 only comes in medium, large and xl, there's also the smaller PS1 Pouch without top handle. It's confusing when Ssense puts their own names on the bags tough..



Thanks! I think that's what happened... ssense started naming bags themselves. However, I'm still not sure what they named as the messenger bag really is. Maybe even their sizing is listed wrong. Who knows...


----------



## purple_rain

Does anyone know if the ps1 in royal blue suede comes in a medium or is it only in the large because I checked on the Proenza Schouler site but it's only in a large there.


----------



## Elliespurse

purple_rain said:


> Does anyone know if the ps1 in royal blue suede comes in a medium or is it only in the large because I checked on the Proenza Schouler site but it's only in a large there.



Hi, yes royal blue suede comes in medium http://shopmrsh.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/PS1_Medium_Suede_Royal_Blue/, it'll probably show up on more websites soon.


----------



## alisonanna

just got the medium triangle PS1 in red, on sale
what do PS1 fans think?  Is it too wild?
I don't see many of the seasonal bags on here

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/ps1-medium-triangle-print-2859.html?s=2720

I first bought the cracked leather in black with burgundy trim, but I felt like it would pick at my clothes due to the rough surface


----------



## calinyc

mrwata said:


> Hello.  I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I've had my medium PS1 bag for over a year now, but my strap keeps coming off.  I usually wear by bag across my body or over one shoulder.  This has been a problem ever since I got the bag, but it's starting to get worse...  Yesterday, the strap unclipped itself off the bag and my bag fell on the ground while I was walking  I can't figure out why this keeps happening, but I wanted to know if this was a known problem because Im planning to get the large PS1.
> Thanks!!



That happened to my girlfriend twice when we hung out one night and she said that it happens all the time and she doesn't know why either. That's yet another ridiculous quality control problem to add to Proenza's PS1 list. It may not happen to alot of the bags, but it just shouldn't happen at all. I have my Balenciagas with the similar closure and that has NEVER happened.


----------



## fashionista1984

audreylita said:


> Large smoke in suede, large mustard in suede, and a chartreuse leather wallet.



This is a stretch in hopes you will reply-- how did you keep your mustard clean?


----------



## audreylita

fashionista1984 said:


> This is a stretch in hopes you will reply-- how did you keep your mustard clean?



You don't, it got dirty very quickly.  I've sold all of my bags, they were really too heavy.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

calinyc said:


> That happened to my girlfriend twice when we hung out one night and she said that it happens all the time and she doesn't know why either. That's yet another ridiculous quality control problem to add to Proenza's PS1 list. It may not happen to alot of the bags, but it just shouldn't happen at all. I have my Balenciagas with the similar closure and that has NEVER happened.



yup. has happened couple times with me, not sure why. so strange.


----------



## Pao9

I can't even begin to explain how upset I am that the PS1 gets destroyed in the rain! Has anyone had this issue and where you able to fix it?


----------



## SuLi

Pao9 said:


> I can't even begin to explain how upset I am that the PS1 gets destroyed in the rain! Has anyone had this issue and where you able to fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262776


*Pao9* - I'm sorry!  Is your bag dry?  Maybe it's still drying up.  Have you ever treated the bag?  I hope someone can chime in soon with some advice.


----------



## Pao9

SuLi said:


> *Pao9* - I'm sorry!  Is your bag dry?  Maybe it's still drying up.  Have you ever treated the bag?  I hope someone can chime in soon with some advice.



Its dry!  It happened yesterday. The color also darkens in general the part under the flap is way lighter, the bag is completely changed! I need to waterproof it but I was wondering if anyone has been successful in  removing water spots.


----------



## JDN

Pao9 said:


> Its dry!  It happened yesterday. The color also darkens in general the part under the flap is way lighter, the bag is completely changed! I need to waterproof it but I was wondering if anyone has been successful in  removing water spots.



I was caught in the rain for just 10 seconds with my lipstick pouch and the leather has forever changed....there r dark spots everywhere that the rain hit....I didn't treat it with anything and have since treated all my ps1s


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

JDN said:


> I was caught in the rain for just 10 seconds with my lipstick pouch and the leather has forever changed....there r dark spots everywhere that the rain hit....I didn't treat it with anything and have since treated all my ps1s



What did you treat them with? Did it change the feel of the leather?


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

HEY EVERYONE!!  SO I am new to Proenze and was wondering if the bal city and the ps1 medium or large hold about the same amount of items? I love my bal city but I dont think I could go any smaller and am wondering if I should get the medium or large ps1. PLEASE HELP! THANKS!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*BsBeautyCorner* - Hi, the medium PS1 would be more the size of the City, it expands a bit too with the items carried. The large would be be better if you plans to carry documents because it's a bit higher. Some also say the proportions of the medium is nicer.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

BsBeautyCorner said:


> HEY EVERYONE!!  SO I am new to Proenze and was wondering if the bal city and the ps1 medium or large hold about the same amount of items? I love my bal city but I dont think I could go any smaller and am wondering if I should get the medium or large ps1. PLEASE HELP! THANKS!!





Elliespurse said:


> ^*BsBeautyCorner* - Hi, the medium PS1 would be more the size of the City, it expands a bit too with the items carried. The large would be be better if you plans to carry documents because it's a bit higher. Some also say the proportions of the medium is nicer.



agree with ellie on whether you want to be able to keep documents in your ps1. i have a bal velo and i say that it holds about as much as the ps1 large.


----------



## Pao9

JDN said:


> I was caught in the rain for just 10 seconds with my lipstick pouch and the leather has forever changed....there r dark spots everywhere that the rain hit....I didn't treat it with anything and have since treated all my ps1s



Yeah it's pretty sad looking after the rain! The sun also stains the leather! I heard someone say that it can be professionally cleaned but have not tried it!


----------



## PS I love u

Hey was wondering why no one ever mentioned the new PS1 double sided leather? What do you think about the double sided style? I'm planning to get the Sorbet+Black combo:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-ps1-satchel-item-10332872.aspx?storeid=9214

What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

Elliespurse said:


> ^*BsBeautyCorner* - Hi, the medium PS1 would be more the size of the City, it expands a bit too with the items carried. The large would be be better if you plans to carry documents because it's a bit higher. Some also say the proportions of the medium is nicer.



Oh thank you! It's been difficult to chose because I heard some ppl say that the medium is smaller than the cit. thanks for your help


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

owen spunkmeyer said:


> agree with ellie on whether you want to be able to keep documents in your ps1. i have a bal velo and i say that it holds about as much as the ps1 large.



Do you like your large ps1? I was debating on getting either the velo or the ps1 but thought since I had a city I would switch it up. I like big bags and I like them slouchy so it's a tough call especially since I don't have a store that sells them near me


----------



## Elliespurse

PS I love u said:


> Hey was wondering why no one ever mentioned the new PS1 double sided leather? What do you think about the double sided style? I'm planning to get the Sorbet+Black combo:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-ps1-satchel-item-10332872.aspx?storeid=9214
> 
> What do you guys think? Thanks



Hi, the double sided leather PS1 is a newer release compared with the regular. It looks really nice and on sale too! This lacks some of the pockets in the regular PS1 though, but in my experience are these seasonal PS1:s really well made (I have two seasonal bags).


----------



## PS I love u

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the double sided leather PS1 is a newer release compared with the regular. It looks really nice and on sale too! This lacks some of the pockets in the regular PS1 though, but in my experience are these seasonal PS1:s really well made (I have two seasonal bags).


 

Hehe thanks for your advice, i just wasn't too sure if i should invest on the regular one or the double sided one, as it's gonna be my FIRST PS!!!! 

I personally think the double sided one is more detailed, as i hv seen it IRL, the leather is thicker and the hw has inserted a wooden cover on top, which makes it stands out from a regular PS1. The down side is there isn't much colour to choose from for the double sided style, only this sorbet+black, black+sorbet, grey+lime and the latest red+metalic and blue+purple metalic. 

RAGHHH i couldn't decide LOL more advice please... Thank you!!!!


----------



## JDN

Pao9 said:


> Yeah it's pretty sad looking after the rain! The sun also stains the leather! I heard someone say that it can be professionally cleaned but have not tried it!



It is pretty sad looking....i may look into getting it professionally cleaned....


----------



## JDN

owen spunkmeyer said:


> What did you treat them with? Did it change the feel of the leather?



I sprayed it with vectra spray....and the color and feel of the leather didnt change...


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

BsBeautyCorner said:


> Do you like your large ps1? I was debating on getting either the velo or the ps1 but thought since I had a city I would switch it up. I like big bags and I like them slouchy so it's a tough call especially since I don't have a store that sells them near me



I love it. Actually just bout a second one. Of course i love the look of the bal and the wider strap but the ps1 keeps me organized better because of its multiple compartments. There's like 5 different sections.


----------



## Lauren Leigh

Hi there,

Does anyone knows if the new PS1 Medium Double Sided comes in Chianti and Blue?


----------



## Elliespurse

Lauren Leigh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone knows if the new PS1 Medium Double Sided comes in Chianti and Blue?



Hi, so far I think I've only seen this in blue: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-seasonal-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673222-4.html#post24980367

and this in red: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-seasonal-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673222-5.html#post24980372

I'll see if I finds more color combos though.


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

owen spunkmeyer said:


> I love it. Actually just bout a second one. Of course i love the look of the bal and the wider strap but the ps1 keeps me organized better because of its multiple compartments. There's like 5 different sections.


thanks for your help! sorry for the late response, i moved and just got internet back. I am going to order a large ps1 in navy blue i think  i dont have any navy bags then maybe get the velo next =D


----------



## MAGJES

BsBeautyCorner said:


> HEY EVERYONE!!  SO I am new to Proenze and was wondering if the bal city and the ps1 medium or large hold about the same amount of items? I love my bal city but I dont think I could go any smaller and am wondering if I should get the medium or large ps1. PLEASE HELP! THANKS!!



Here's a few Comparison Pics with my Medium PS1 and a Bal City and a Bal Velo.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

MAGJES said:


> Here's a few Comparison Pics with my Medium PS1 and a Bal City and a Bal Velo.



ughhhh. that color is sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Tennbrat

I fell in love with this bag and bought one but ended up too big for me.  Also its long and when carrying with jeans, the dye rubs off on the purse.


----------



## Tennbrat

Can anyone tell me where you can get this purse authenticated?  Since i won't lie and say i know for 100% its real, ebay won't list.


----------



## Graupel

She is my sunshine.. my only sunshine... still can't decide if I want to keep her.


----------



## hedonist

MAGJES said:


> Here's a few Comparison Pics with my Medium PS1 and a Bal City and a Bal Velo.




So pretty I love them all


----------



## scumone

I am taking my first steps into Proenza Schouler land.  Being that the PS1 bag will be the most expensive I've ever bought, I feel pressured to "get it right."  I'm going for either a bright color or a neutral like smoke or military, but the color isn't what I feel pressure about.  It's moreso the size, I don't know whether I should get the medium or the large.

For the most part, I plan to carry an iPad (in an Otterbox protective case), a fairly large sketchbook (probably 12x10), two iPhones, a couple of pouches/cosmetic bags, and a continental wallet.  I know that the large will suit me well on weekends if I'm carrying a camera or water bottle, but would the medium suit all of my otherwise listed essentials.  I prefer the aesthetic of the medium, but would get the large if it handled my essentials better.  

Some of the "what's in my bag" shots are kind of ambiguous and I think more than anything I need a little reassurance to ease my anxiety about making such a major purchase.  Plus I don't have anywhere near me to try the bags in person.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

scumone said:


> I am taking my first steps into Proenza Schouler land.  Being that the PS1 bag will be the most expensive I've ever bought, I feel pressured to "get it right."  I'm going for either a bright color or a neutral like smoke or military, but the color isn't what I feel pressure about.  It's moreso the size, I don't know whether I should get the medium or the large.
> 
> For the most part, I plan to carry an iPad (in an Otterbox protective case), a fairly large sketchbook (probably 12x10), two iPhones, a couple of pouches/cosmetic bags, and a continental wallet.  I know that the large will suit me well on weekends if I'm carrying a camera or water bottle, but would the medium suit all of my otherwise listed essentials.  I prefer the aesthetic of the medium, but would get the large if it handled my essentials better.
> 
> Some of the "what's in my bag" shots are kind of ambiguous and I think more than anything I need a little reassurance to ease my anxiety about making such a major purchase.  Plus I don't have anywhere near me to try the bags in person.  Thank you in advance!



Hi, that's a nice dilemma! I think the medium could be a little small because of the sketchbook, an A4 document is about 12x10.5" and it could be tight fit closing the flap. I think the medium could be the right size with a smaller sketchbook though.


----------



## scumone

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, that's a nice dilemma! I think the medium could be a little small because of the sketchbook, an A4 document is about 12x10.5" and it could be tight fit closing the flap. I think the medium could be the right size with a smaller sketchbook though.


 
I totally overestimated the size of my sketchbook, I actually measured it this morning and it's closer to 10.5x9" so that definitely sounds like the medium could be the right size.  Thank you for your help, I'm feeling way more comfortable now and I figure if I order the medium and it doesn't work, I can just return it and get the large.


----------



## lizz66

I would personally go for the large although I do think you might be able to manage with a medium however it will be quite full.  I personally prefer to have a bit of free space in my bag.


----------



## Jn082313

Hi,

I'm new to this thread and was wondering if anyone is aware whether the black hardware is still having the chipping issue like it used to. I know Barneys started selling it again as a limited edition, but I'm not sure if they made any changes to it yet =/


----------



## lizz66

I bought the black bag with black hardware 4 months ago from a boutique.  It is still chipping but personally it doesnt bother me at all.  I am pretty tough on this bag and I think it gives it a cool rocker edge!


----------



## whatswhat

Pao9 said:


> Yeah it's pretty sad looking after the rain! The sun also stains the leather! I heard someone say that it can be professionally cleaned but have not tried it!



Hi Pao9, I was just wondering if you ever got your bag professionally cleaned? I have the same problem with a bag that I bought off Ebay and I just sent it in to Lovin My Bags and am looking forward to seeing if she can get rid of all the dark marks!


----------



## Pao9

whatswhat said:


> Hi Pao9, I was just wondering if you ever got your bag professionally cleaned? I have the same problem with a bag that I bought off Ebay and I just sent it in to Lovin My Bags and am looking forward to seeing if she can get rid of all the dark marks!



Hi! No I took it to my cobbler and since the color is raspberry and almost neon he said he couldn't match it, only dye it. If it was a more neutral color maybe! What color is yours? I bought some water shield and it helped a little but I just figured that I'm not going to stress over it and think it gives it character! Lol! I have a skin condition that my own body attacks itself thinking its a scar so it looks like my legs got a mild burn! If I can get over the spots in my legs and wear a dress I can wear the bag! Lol!!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my medium in raspberry suede out today:



Oh I love it so much! How's the suede holding up? Planning on getting the exact same bag myself


----------



## caroulemapoulen

k5ml3k said:


> Oh I love it so much! How's the suede holding up? Planning on getting the exact same bag myself



I actually think it's holding up very good. It's getting a little darker around the edges - especially on the backside. But it's nothing serious at all.


----------



## Jn082313

lizz66 said:


> I bought the black bag with black hardware 4 months ago from a boutique.  It is still chipping but personally it doesnt bother me at all.  I am pretty tough on this bag and I think it gives it a cool rocker edge!


Thanks for the info! Do you happen to know what the inside is like now? I heard reviews about the inside tearing after a while so I just want to make sure they put better quality on the inside! And leather color rubbing off on clothes? Thanks!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone know if the Medium Black Leather PS1 with Black Hardware is still available to purchase in department stores?


----------



## JDN

LocksAndKeys said:


> Does anyone know if the Medium Black Leather PS1 with Black Hardware is still available to purchase in department stores?




Not positive but I think Barney's had it as a limited edition


----------



## k5ml3k

MrsJstar said:


> My first Proenza!!! Purple Rain purchased from Nordstroms South Coast Plaza!! I looooove this bag!!!! The color has a lil more purple than the pics show! I'm 5'7 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!


I know you did a pic back from 2012 of your PS1 in purple rain. I was just wondering, is the stitching on it more of a bluish color? TIA! I'm trying to do some investigating on a bag that I got from Nordstrom Rack...


----------



## LocksAndKeys

JDN said:


> Not positive but I think Barney's had it as a limited edition


Thanks for the info, JDN. I see that Barney's website only has the Limited Edition Black Enamel PS1 in the large size in stock. Too bad they don't have the medium 


Does anyone know which Barney's locations have the Limited Edition Black Enamel PS1 in the medium size in stock?


----------



## justifiedsins

Has anyone seen watermelon in real life?? Is it darker?? It looks so bright on the website


----------



## cocoang

Does anyone know if ps1 clutch red color is still available?
  I know barneys had but all sold out now...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

justifiedsins said:


> Has anyone seen watermelon in real life?? Is it darker?? It looks so bright on the website


I assume you are talking about the PS site? If so, I'd say those pics are pretty acccurate color-wise. I saw the color at Barneys in NYC and it's really a true, crayon green!! Very vibrant and gorgeous in person. I hope that helps. 

Speaking of colors in person vs. online, I received my peacock PS1 that I ordered from Barneys on the 40% off sale!!! The color is soooo hard to photograph, but I do think I love it. It changes so much from direct sunlight to artificial lighting in my office.


----------



## k5ml3k

In regards to color, which would you choose between the yellow and deep coral ps1? Thanks! 

This is the yellow


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> In regards to color, which would you choose between the yellow and deep coral ps1? Thanks!
> 
> This is the yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428938




I don't have a pic of the deep coral and I haven't seen it in person but online it looks like a light coral color...


----------



## lilwickitwitch

k5ml3k said:


> I don't have a pic of the deep coral and I haven't seen it in person but online it looks like a light coral color...



Deep coral is really pretty! It's definitely not a light coral, more like a pink-red with more pink. I like your yellow though and since you already have a burgundy to fill the red family, maybe keep the yellow?

But if you don't care about having a burgundy and a pink-red bag, then I would pick the deep coral. =]


----------



## k5ml3k

lilwickitwitch said:


> Deep coral is really pretty! It's definitely not a light coral, more like a pink-red with more pink. I like your yellow though and since you already have a burgundy to fill the red family, maybe keep the yellow?
> 
> But if you don't care about having a burgundy and a pink-red bag, then I would pick the deep coral. =]




Thanks! I'm so indecisive when it comes to these colors.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks! I'm so indecisive when it comes to these colors.



They're all so beautiful, how can you decide?!  

Just get them all lol


----------



## k5ml3k

lilwickitwitch said:


> They're all so beautiful, how can you decide?!
> 
> Just get them all lol




Haha that's what I'm trying not to do! Lol


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Haha that's what I'm trying not to do! Lol




Is the burgundy and deep coral close to each other?


----------



## lilwickitwitch

k5ml3k said:


> Is the burgundy and deep coral close to each other?



No, not at all! But just both in the "red" family. You know?

They're way different. And different textures anyway.

What are you leaning towards?


----------



## k5ml3k

lilwickitwitch said:


> No, not at all! But just both in the "red" family. You know?
> 
> They're way different. And different textures anyway.
> 
> What are you leaning towards?




I have no idea lol...all these sales are making me more and more confused


----------



## LocksAndKeys

k5ml3k said:


> In regards to color, which would you choose between the yellow and deep coral ps1? Thanks!
> 
> This is the yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428938


Yellow! I love yellow bags


----------



## k5ml3k

LocksAndKeys said:


> Yellow! I love yellow bags




Aw thanks!! Not a lot go for the yellow bags but I think it adds a nice variety in my handbag collection


----------



## LocksAndKeys

k5ml3k said:


> Aw thanks!! Not a lot go for the yellow bags but I think it adds a nice variety in my handbag collection


I agree! I have been eyeing a golden yellow Bal RH City but I haven't taken the plunge on it yet. There is something about yellow bags that is very Springy and Summery to me. It's almost Winter where I live so I probably wouldn't get much use out of it at the moment!


----------



## k5ml3k

LocksAndKeys said:


> I agree! I have been eyeing a golden yellow Bal RH City but I haven't taken the plunge on it yet. There is something about yellow bags that is very Springy and Summery to me. It's almost Winter where I live so I probably wouldn't get much use out of it at the moment!




It's winter here too but I really don't mind caring a bright bag during winter. I also don't care a lot about matching my bags to clothes and etc so lol


----------



## Pao9

k5ml3k said:


> In regards to color, which would you choose between the yellow and deep coral ps1? Thanks!
> 
> This is the yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428938


Get the yellow!!!! So pretty!



k5ml3k said:


> It's winter here too but I really don't mind caring a bright bag during winter. I also don't care a lot about matching my bags to clothes and etc so lol



I agree I think all these can't wear white in whimper or brights is so old fashioned! Just cause its cold doesn't mean we have o dress gloomy, the yellow bag is gorg! I would wear that at winter time and brighten up everyone's day!!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Pao9 said:


> Get the yellow!!!! So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I think all these can't wear white in whimper or brights is so old fashioned! Just cause its cold doesn't mean we have o dress gloomy, the yellow bag is gorg! I would wear that at winter time and brighten up everyone's day!!!!




Lol thanks! I'll show a comparison of the yellow and the deep coral when it comes in. I love the yellow but worried that it might be one of those colors that are just trendy for now and I won't be able/want to wear. It's that neon type of yellow. I worry about that with the deep coral too.

But yes I agree in terms of the season and colors...wear whatever you want, whenever you want!


----------



## k5ml3k

celinephoeung said:


> My SA just emailed me and said she has Proenza handbags for 60% off and many ps1 medium and large!




Did she tell you which colors by any chance? Any ps11? Thanks!"


----------



## k5ml3k

celinephoeung said:


> Yes!
> 
> PS1 medium: sky blue, plum, mustard, olive
> PS1 large: paprika
> PS11 chain wallet: black, royal blue, white
> 
> Text her at 602-885-6765 and tell her Mae sent you!




Thank uou!


----------



## Lavidav

Score! I just purchased the plum ps1 for under $700.  Thank you Mae!  Doing the happy dance!!


----------



## ceeli

Lavidav said:


> Score! I just purchased the plum ps1 for under $700.  Thank you Mae!  Doing the happy dance!!



how?! i'd loveone!


----------



## ceeli

Lavidav said:


> Score! I just purchased the plum ps1 for under $700.  Thank you Mae!  Doing the happy dance!!



nevermind just read the posts above! totally missed it earlier!


----------



## Lavidav

ceeli said:


> nevermind just read the posts above! totally missed it earlier!




The SA is Christina and she is at Barney's in Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## ceeli

Lavidav said:


> The SA is Christina and she is at Barney's in Scottsdale, AZ.



thank you!! 

she texted back late .  i scored a paprika one via lilwickitwitch's (lisa) SA for just under 700 as well! i'm so excited )


----------



## Lavidav

ceeli said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> she texted back late .  i scored a paprika one via lilwickitwitch's (lisa) SA for just under 700 as well! i'm so excited )




Congrats. Glad you found a great deal!


----------



## Thedreambank

I just buy my adorable ps1. Its color is midnight and the size is medium- she is soooooo much beautiful. Everyone in this thread, merry christmas!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Congrats to both of you! 

I'd love to see the paprika when it arrives, very jealous on that one!
I had the Midnight in large as my first Proenza several years ago, congrats!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## whtcldjd

celinephoeung said:


> She still has a purple ps1 medium too!


thanks for the intel!  i was able to get it & a ps1 zip wallet.  i was so sad when i missed out on the chianti one yesterday. but i'm happy now!


----------



## lizz66

Thedreambank said:


> I just buy my adorable ps1. Its color is midnight and the size is medium- she is soooooo much beautiful. Everyone in this thread, merry christmas!!!
> View attachment 2440131
> View attachment 2440132




Oh I love this!!!! I want this to be my next ps1 purchase!!! You by chance didn't get it on sale did you?


----------



## Thedreambank

lizz66 said:


> Oh I love this!!!! I want this to be my next ps1 purchase!!! You by chance didn't get it on sale did you?



Isn't it gorgeous? I definitely love this bag even though i didn't get much discount. The SA said it is really hard to get midnight. So i couldn't expect the sale price  but i got 10% discount with my credit card-!


----------



## chanelaholic255

Thedreambank said:


> Isn't it gorgeous? I definitely love this bag even though i didn't get much discount. The SA said it is really hard to get midnight. So i couldn't expect the sale price  but i got 10% discount with my credit card-!



That's my dream bag! I think I should stop hoping for a deal and just finally buy it! If you don't mind me asking, which credit card did you use to get 10% off?


----------



## Thedreambank

chanelaholic255 said:


> That's my dream bag! I think I should stop hoping for a deal and just finally buy it! If you don't mind me asking, which credit card did you use to get 10% off?



Oh sure!!! But i'm not in US. So if you buy in US i think it doesn't help you.


----------



## ceeli

Here it is! Scored this last week during the Barney's sale thanks to Lisa (lilwickitwitch)!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> Here it is! Scored this last week during the Barney's sale thanks to Lisa (lilwickitwitch)!!!
> 
> View attachment 2445740




Is this the paprika? It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ceeli

yes it is!!  it's actually a bit darker in person..which i love! 



k5ml3k said:


> Is this the paprika? It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> yes it is!!  it's actually a bit darker in person..which i love!




It's gorgeous! Is it more red or orange IRL?


----------



## ceeli

k5ml3k said:


> It's gorgeous! Is it more red or orange IRL?



it's more red than orange...i just tried to take another pic but the lighting in my room is horrible!  it's just a shade darker than the pic i posted. i love it


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> it's more red than orange...i just tried to take another pic but the lighting in my room is horrible!  it's just a shade darker than the pic i posted. i love it




Oh ok, thank you!! I was tempted by this color but I already have the raspberry in suede. I opted for the olive but I'm not sure if it'll be too similar to my lemon. I've never seen the olive IRL hence my confusion.


----------



## ceeli

k5ml3k said:


> Oh ok, thank you!! I was tempted by this color but I already have the raspberry in suede. I opted for the olive but I'm not sure if it'll be too similar to my lemon. I've never seen the olive IRL hence my confusion.



oh wow you have an amazing collection! i googled all your colors, lemon looks a lot brighter than olive so i believe you'll be safe . the raspberry is more purple than the paprika.. it's also different types of fabric! i had a tobacco suede but sold it due to the maintenance. i always too afraid to wear it lol


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> oh wow you have an amazing collection! i googled all your colors, lemon looks a lot brighter than olive so i believe you'll be safe . the raspberry is more purple than the paprika.. it's also different types of fabric! i had a tobacco suede but sold it due to the maintenance. i always too afraid to wear it lol




Lol yeah these bags are kind of addicting. My raspberry suede is by far my favorite but I do worry about it. I'm trying to downsize and get colors or styles that are different, which is where my concerns for the colors come from. I guess I'll have to wait and see the olive. I really just couldn't justify getting the olive and paprika even at the sale price.


----------



## ceeli

k5ml3k said:


> Lol yeah these bags are kind of addicting. My raspberry suede is by far my favorite but I do worry about it. I'm trying to downsize and get colors or styles that are different, which is where my concerns for the colors come from. I guess I'll have to wait and see the olive. I really just couldn't justify getting the olive and paprika even at the sale price.



i know what  you mean! the price is too good to pass up! 

i think the paprika is a nice red bag if you dont have one .


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> i know what  you mean! the price is too good to pass up!
> 
> 
> 
> i think the paprika is a nice red bag if you dont have one .




I know that's what I was thinking...hopefully I'll love the olive. Don't want any regrets but it may be inevitable lol


----------



## ceeli

k5ml3k said:


> I know that's what I was thinking...hopefully I'll love the olive. Don't want any regrets but it may be inevitable lol



please post a pic when it comes in! hope you love it!


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> please post a pic when it comes in! hope you love it!




Will do! Should be in tomorrow


----------



## yntng

Hi all, I'm just wondering, since some of the light coloured ps1s posted here have had problems with rain etc - is that true for all the light colours? Am eyeing up the lemon ps1 in medium, it's SO cheery and happy! Would something like the ps1 in midnight also have water spot problems if it got a bit of rain on it? Is the black leather my only realistic and practical option? 

I live in a tropical country so it's really important that my bag can handle some rain...not a full on thunderstorm of course, but some light rain!

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi yntng, I know some colors in the past had no problems with rain (my Kelly Green Pouch for example) but I think PS used calf leather instead of lamb on these. You could use a spray to protect the leather though. It's a dilemma, you want the bag to look new for a long time but the leather could change with use..


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> please post a pic when it comes in! hope you love it!




Here she is!!! And I love it! Def not close to my lemon...it's a great muted green color! 




It's a little darker in person. Ahhh so pretty!!


----------



## ceeli

k5ml3k said:


> Here she is!!! And I love it! Def not close to my lemon...it's a great muted green color!
> 
> View attachment 2446495
> 
> 
> It's a little darker in person. Ahhh so pretty!!



wow she is stunning!!!!! that is a beautiful color! i wish our phones can pick up our babies' true colors lol!

congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> wow she is stunning!!!!! that is a beautiful color! i wish our phones can pick up our babies' true colors lol!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and enjoy!!




I know! I really would love to see what your paprika looks like IRL.

I think this might be the closest I can get to the true color...


----------



## ceeli

k5ml3k said:


> I know! I really would love to see what your paprika looks like IRL.
> 
> I think this might be the closest I can get to the true color...
> 
> View attachment 2446511



that is exactly what my paprika's color is like, just a shade darker!! it's a beaut. i love the pashli as well! i just don't like totes as much.. i need a strap!  i know they come with straps now but i can't justify the price.. not when i got my ps1 during the sale


----------



## k5ml3k

ceeli said:


> that is exactly what my paprika's color is like, just a shade darker!! it's a beaut. i love the pashli as well! i just don't like totes as much.. i need a strap!  i know they come with straps now but i can't justify the price.. not when i got my ps1 during the sale




I know! I was lucky enough to have gotten both on sale but even at that, I think I still need to stop for awhile lol.


----------



## htkt

ceeli said:


> Here it is! Scored this last week during the Barney's sale thanks to Lisa (lilwickitwitch)!!!
> 
> View attachment 2445740


which size did you get it in? I got this in large, not really sure about the size as I dont carry much and when it sacks, looks so square and big...I initially had problem with the zipper and a tinypiece of leather was pealed off, but barneys can only fix the zipper...so uncertain whether I should keep it...but it was such a good price>"<


----------



## ceeli

htkt said:


> which size did you get it in? I got this in large, not really sure about the size as I dont carry much and when it sacks, looks so square and big...I initially had problem with the zipper and a tinypiece of leather was pealed off, but barneys can only fix the zipper...so uncertain whether I should keep it...but it was such a good price>"<



i got mine in medium! i haven't worn it yet though so i haven't encountered anything concerning! if you don't love it, maybe you should return it. but i do agree... it was such a good price! i was iffy on the paprika but it's a great red bag!  i  actually wanted the  XL initially becuase i like big bags


----------



## Dressyup

K5ml3k-  I just joined this thread so forgive me for asking,  but what is the name of the color? It is very pretty.


----------



## k5ml3k

Dressyup said:


> K5ml3k-  I just joined this thread so forgive me for asking,  but what is the name of the color? It is very pretty.




The name of the green PS1 is olive. I got mine from Barney's and I think someone actually mentioned that they were on the website recently. I'm not sure if they're still on there though. Let me know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## rowy65

I'm officially in the club now.  Originally ordered it in the pink tweed.  Not impressed with the tweed.  Saffron was still available 50% off at Proenza Shouler , so ordered and it came today.  The color is orangey tan.  A pop of color without being too bright!  I fell in love with it as soon as I opened the box


----------



## rowy65

Here's the color under brighter light


----------



## CourtneyMc22

rowy65 said:


> I'm officially in the club now.  Originally ordered it in the pink tweed.  Not impressed with the tweed.  Saffron was still available 50% off at Proenza Shouler , so ordered and it came today.  The color is orangey tan.  A pop of color without being too bright!  I fell in love with it as soon as I opened the box


Congrats! This color is gorgegous!! I can't believe it was down to 50% off on the site, so jealous!!


----------



## pradapiggy

rowy65 said:


> I'm officially in the club now.  Originally ordered it in the pink tweed.  Not impressed with the tweed.  Saffron was still available 50% off at Proenza Shouler , so ordered and it came today.  The color is orangey tan.  A pop of color without being too bright!  I fell in love with it as soon as I opened the box




Beautiful--such a warm golden color!


----------



## poohbag

rowy65 said:


> I'm officially in the club now.  Originally ordered it in the pink tweed.  Not impressed with the tweed.  Saffron was still available 50% off at Proenza Shouler , so ordered and it came today.  The color is orangey tan.  A pop of color without being too bright!  I fell in love with it as soon as I opened the box



 Gorgeous color at an awesome price!


----------



## pearlgrass

rowy65 said:


> I'm officially in the club now.  Originally ordered it in the pink tweed.  Not impressed with the tweed.  Saffron was still available 50% off at Proenza Shouler , so ordered and it came today.  The color is orangey tan.  A pop of color without being too bright!  I fell in love with it as soon as I opened the box



Congrats! Love _*Saffron*_ color, sooooo neutral and can be worn all time. GREAT CHOICE 

Happy Friday


----------



## rowy65

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Congrats! This color is gorgegous!! I can't believe it was down to 50% off on the site, so jealous!!



Thanks Courtney!  I actually ordered it from the Greene st. store in NYC.  They might still have more PS1 on sale.



pradapiggy said:


> Beautiful--such a warm golden color!



Thanks pradapiggy!  I was not an orange person until I saw this bag.  It's the right mix of orangey tan.



poohbag said:


> Gorgeous color at an awesome price!



Thank you my partner in crime  Something tells me I ain't done yet 



pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Love _*Saffron*_ color, sooooo neutral and can be worn all time. GREAT CHOICE
> 
> Happy Friday



Thanks so much pearlgrass.  I love the color also!  You're so right how it's so neutral and seasonless.


----------



## whtcldjd

rowy65 said:


> I'm officially in the club now.  Originally ordered it in the pink tweed.  Not impressed with the tweed.  Saffron was still available 50% off at Proenza Shouler , so ordered and it came today.  The color is orangey tan.  A pop of color without being too bright!  I fell in love with it as soon as I opened the box


 
ooh, congrats! welcome to the ps1 club! I think you'll love it!


----------



## whtcldjd

I always wondered if I would find a bag that I would want in multiple colors.  well, the ps1 medium is it for me!  I absolutely fell in love with the first ps1 medium I got & couldn't help myself with all the great deals.  here is my haul of ps1 bags from the barneys & proenza schouler sales.  I got really lucky & love all these colors! 
thanks to trinhduck for the ps sale intel and celinephoeung for the barneys intel! 

top: ps1 medium in lagoon, ps1 medium in lipstick
bottom: ps1 medium in plum, ps1 pouch in saffron


----------



## newbie7

whtcldjd said:


> I always wondered if I would find a bag that I would want in multiple colors.  well, the ps1 medium is it for me!  I absolutely fell in love with the first ps1 medium I got & couldn't help myself with all the great deals.  here is my haul of ps1 bags from the barneys & proenza schouler sales.  I got really lucky & love all these colors!
> thanks to trinhduck for the ps sale intel and celinephoeung for the barneys intel!
> 
> top: ps1 medium in lagoon, ps1 medium in lipstick
> bottom: ps1 medium in plum, ps1 pouch in saffron




Beautiful PS1 &#128150; Congrats!!!  You just convinced me to search for the plum one


----------



## Lavidav

whtcldjd said:


> I always wondered if I would find a bag that I would want in multiple colors.  well, the ps1 medium is it for me!  I absolutely fell in love with the first ps1 medium I got & couldn't help myself with all the great deals.  here is my haul of ps1 bags from the barneys & proenza schouler sales.  I got really lucky & love all these colors!
> thanks to trinhduck for the ps sale intel and celinephoeung for the barneys intel!
> 
> top: ps1 medium in lagoon, ps1 medium in lipstick
> bottom: ps1 medium in plum, ps1 pouch in saffron




Awesooome!  I picked up a plum ps1 on sale as well and love the color.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

whtcldjd said:


> I always wondered if I would find a bag that I would want in multiple colors.  well, the ps1 medium is it for me!  I absolutely fell in love with the first ps1 medium I got & couldn't help myself with all the great deals.  here is my haul of ps1 bags from the barneys & proenza schouler sales.  I got really lucky & love all these colors!
> thanks to trinhduck for the ps sale intel and celinephoeung for the barneys intel!
> 
> top: ps1 medium in lagoon, ps1 medium in lipstick
> bottom: ps1 medium in plum, ps1 pouch in saffron



What a beautiful rainbow of PS1s!  And all on sale?!  Amazing!


----------



## princesscathryn

I'm officially in the club! Thanks for this thread I was able to get this beautiful PS1 in Saffron from their store in NY (Greene St) for 50% off! Shipping was $15 and it took only 3 days to ship from NY to CA. The bag was nicely wrapped and in pristine condition! Couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

princesscathryn said:


> I'm officially in the club! Thanks for this thread I was able to get this beautiful PS1 in Saffron from their store in NY (Greene St) for 50% off! Shipping was $15 and it took only 3 days to ship from NY to CA. The bag was nicely wrapped and in pristine condition! Couldn't be happier!!!



Congrats! Nice _*neutral*_ color ENJOY your new PS1!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

whtcldjd said:


> I always wondered if I would find a bag that I would want in multiple colors.  well, the ps1 medium is it for me!  I absolutely fell in love with the first ps1 medium I got & couldn't help myself with all the great deals.  here is my haul of ps1 bags from the barneys & proenza schouler sales.  I got really lucky & love all these colors!
> thanks to trinhduck for the ps sale intel and celinephoeung for the barneys intel!
> 
> top: ps1 medium in lagoon, ps1 medium in lipstick
> bottom: ps1 medium in plum, ps1 pouch in saffron



Gorgeous haul  I love turquoise and purple hues...


----------



## rowy65

whtcldjd said:


> ooh, congrats! welcome to the ps1 club! I think you'll love it!



Thanks whtcldjd, oh I know I'll love it


----------



## rowy65

princesscathryn said:


> I'm officially in the club! Thanks for this thread I was able to get this beautiful PS1 in Saffron from their store in NY (Greene St) for 50% off! Shipping was $15 and it took only 3 days to ship from NY to CA. The bag was nicely wrapped and in pristine condition! Couldn't be happier!!!



Hey, we're bag twins!  Congrats, I really love the color!


----------



## rowy65

whtcldjd said:


> I always wondered if I would find a bag that I would want in multiple colors.  well, the ps1 medium is it for me!  I absolutely fell in love with the first ps1 medium I got & couldn't help myself with all the great deals.  here is my haul of ps1 bags from the barneys & proenza schouler sales.  I got really lucky & love all these colors!
> thanks to trinhduck for the ps sale intel and celinephoeung for the barneys intel!
> 
> top: ps1 medium in lagoon, ps1 medium in lipstick
> bottom: ps1 medium in plum, ps1 pouch in saffron



Holy cow!  What a gorgeous rainbow!  I especially love the plum, such a rich color, congrats !


----------



## jellybebe

princesscathryn said:


> I'm officially in the club! Thanks for this thread I was able to get this beautiful PS1 in Saffron from their store in NY (Greene St) for 50% off! Shipping was $15 and it took only 3 days to ship from NY to CA. The bag was nicely wrapped and in pristine condition! Couldn't be happier!!!




What a great deal!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My PS1!!! After years of dabbling back and forth worried about hardware issues, I have decided to take the plunge! I have officially joined the club .


----------



## LocksAndKeys

yoyotomatoe said:


> My PS1!!! After years of dabbling back and forth worried about hardware issues, I have decided to take the plunge! I have officially joined the club .


Congrats! That would be my first choice for a PS1 as well. I would love to see modeling pics!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Thought you all might want to see the ps1 tweed. Love the colors, great price but fabric is not for me. I will be returning it


----------



## yoyotomatoe

whtcldjd said:


> I always wondered if I would find a bag that I would want in multiple colors.  well, the ps1 medium is it for me!  I absolutely fell in love with the first ps1 medium I got & couldn't help myself with all the great deals.  here is my haul of ps1 bags from the barneys & proenza schouler sales.  I got really lucky & love all these colors!
> thanks to trinhduck for the ps sale intel and celinephoeung for the barneys intel!
> 
> top: ps1 medium in lagoon, ps1 medium in lipstick
> bottom: ps1 medium in plum, ps1 pouch in saffron


Wow what a haul. Congrats, they are all beautiful. 


princesscathryn said:


> I'm officially in the club! Thanks for this thread I was able to get this beautiful PS1 in Saffron from their store in NY (Greene St) for 50% off! Shipping was $15 and it took only 3 days to ship from NY to CA. The bag was nicely wrapped and in pristine condition! Couldn't be happier!!!


Love this colour! Congrats! 


LocksAndKeys said:


> Congrats! That would be my first choice for a PS1 as well. I would love to see modeling pics!


Hi Locks, thank you. I will work on those


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yoyotomatoe said:


> My PS1!!! After years of dabbling back and forth worried about hardware issues, I have decided to take the plunge! I have officially joined the club .



STUNNING!!!!  Welcome to the PS1 club   Can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> STUNNING!!!!  Welcome to the PS1 club   Can't wait to see your modeling pics!



Thanks Hun . Hopefully I can get some this wkend.


----------



## Muppet18

Spring is coming-some day:greengrin:
Can't wait to use it:


----------



## pearlgrass

Muppet18 said:


> Spring is coming-some day:greengrin:
> Can't wait to use it:



Nice *POP* color!


----------



## chrw123

hi, i'm wondering if PS1 medium is good for a book bag?would it fit any books? or is it better to get ps1 large for school?
thanks~


----------



## Lavidav

chrw123 said:


> hi, i'm wondering if PS1 medium is good for a book bag?would it fit any books? or is it better to get ps1 large for school?
> 
> thanks~




I would go large. I have a medium and it really doesn't expand much. IMO a medium wouldn't make a good book bag. It might work if you had thin books and were not using it for a purse at the same time.


----------



## LnA

chrw123 said:


> hi, i'm wondering if PS1 medium is good for a book bag?would it fit any books? or is it better to get ps1 large for school?
> 
> thanks~




I would go with the large for school books.


----------



## whtcldjd

newbie7 said:


> Beautiful PS1 &#128150; Congrats!!!  You just convinced me to search for the plum one


 
I wasn't sure how I would feel about the plum but when it arrived, I fell in love with the color.  good luck on finding one!



Lavidav said:


> Awesooome!  I picked up a plum ps1 on sale as well and love the color.


 
congrats to you! yay! we are bag twins!


----------



## whtcldjd

mello_yello_jen said:


> What a beautiful rainbow of PS1s!  And all on sale?!  Amazing!


 
thanks! I know that I got very lucky with the sales. I still can't believe the great deals that I got.  



CrackBerryCream said:


> Gorgeous haul  I love turquoise and purple hues...


 
thanks! I love them all!


----------



## whtcldjd

rowy65 said:


> Holy cow!  What a gorgeous rainbow!  I especially love the plum, such a rich color, congrats !


 
thanks rowy65! I am very happy with all the colors!


----------



## whtcldjd

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow what a haul. Congrats, they are all beautiful.


 
thanks!  I love them all!


----------



## whtcldjd

Muppet18 said:


> Spring is coming-some day:greengrin:
> Can't wait to use it:


 
beautiful color! congrats!


----------



## curry1977

Hi, i love Proenza since years! I bought the ps1 medium in poppy 3 months ago but now i'm afraid it was been so delicate and i find it a little bit small... Maybe large in black or navy were better for me... Anyone has poppy?
Thanks!!


----------



## Muppet18

Mine from the picture above is Poppy!
I love it and it fits everything -though it is not a working horse!
I don't use it as a everyday bag-it is just to pop up a boaring outfit.
For every day use is a dark colour the better choice-though I am
not shure  a PS1 would still look nice after Months of every day usage...
The sheep leather really IS very delecate!!!!


----------



## curry1977

I see Proenza bags after months online in saddle or purple and they are great but i'm not sure about "aging" red. I love distressed leather, as Balenciaga leather, Htc leather,... but in red or medium blue i think i prefer smooth, flat color... but maybe i change my mind!


----------



## Lavidav

Just received an email from PS. They have some beautiful new ps1 colors...sorry I don't know how to copy the photos so here is a link...

Fleur De Lis, Paris Sky, and Teal.  All with silver hardware. I'm in Love with Fleur De Lis!

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-leather-2.html?___store=default?s=5552


----------



## gagabag

So after years of to and fro-ing , I finally took the plunge and got myself this...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 :happy:


----------



## amandacasey

Omg!!! Gorgeous


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gagabag said:


> So after years of to and fro-ing , I finally took the plunge and got myself this...
> View attachment 2540115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:



Wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## Dressyup

gagabag said:


> So after years of to and fro-ing , I finally took the plunge and got myself this...
> View attachment 2540115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:



That so cool! Where did you get it? I love the two tone colors.


----------



## gagabag

Dressyup said:


> That so cool! Where did you get it? I love the two tone colors.





amandacasey said:


> Omg!!! Gorgeous





yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow that's gorgeous!



Thank you! It's from last season (I think) and I got it on post Christmas sale  I'm still trying to get used to the fidly bits. I love that it fits all my daily junk including my iPad and still feel light!


----------



## limengdi

scoobiesmomma said:


> My *Med Orchid PS1*. Gorgeous, gorgeous bag...wish it was a bit larger, but I am just going to figure out how to carry less.  Color in my pics looks a bit more magenta than it appears IRL.


I am so jealous you have this PS1 in orchid. I am looking for this bag everywhere and want to buy even a preloved one. But I can't find it anywhere


----------



## yoyotomatoe

limengdi said:


> I am so jealous you have this PS1 in orchid. I am looking for this bag everywhere and want to buy even a preloved one. But I can't find it anywhere


 
There's one on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...893?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19eafd6eb5

Make sure it is authentic first though.


----------



## rng422

Here is a modeling pic of me and my fabulous Proenza PS1 in Azure! Will be modeling it in more pics on my blog, Palm and Peachtree! Link is below in signature  I just adore this bag... I love that I can carry it by the handle or with longer strap. It also has many pockets which are perfect for interior organization. My only irritation with it is sometimes it can be annoying to get in and out of, but the benefits far outweigh that! Stunning, timeless bag... Highly recommend! Leather only gets better with use! Medium is the perfect size for me... I'm 5'3 for reference.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rng422 said:


> Here is a modeling pic of me and my fabulous Proenza PS1 in Azure! Will be modeling it in more pics on my blog, Palm and Peachtree! Link is below in signature  I just adore this bag... I love that I can carry it by the handle or with longer strap. It also has many pockets which are perfect for interior organization. My only irritation with it is sometimes it can be annoying to get in and out of, but the benefits far outweigh that! Stunning, timeless bag... Highly recommend! Leather only gets better with use! Medium is the perfect size for me... I'm 5'3 for reference.


That's beautiful. You look great with it.


----------



## loveteddyku

rng422 said:


> Here is a modeling pic of me and my fabulous Proenza PS1 in Azure! Will be modeling it in more pics on my blog, Palm and Peachtree! Link is below in signature  I just adore this bag... I love that I can carry it by the handle or with longer strap. It also has many pockets which are perfect for interior organization. My only irritation with it is sometimes it can be annoying to get in and out of, but the benefits far outweigh that! Stunning, timeless bag... Highly recommend! Leather only gets better with use! Medium is the perfect size for me... I'm 5'3 for reference.


Beautiful sweater and ps1


----------



## yntng

Hi - just wanted to check, just looking for general advice here....has anyone had any issues with the ps1 in midnight - eg it's hard to tell online from the website, but it looks more actual blue than a dark navy blue. Is it more a dark navy blue irl? Will this colour pick up stains/water marks quickly? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yntng said:


> Hi - just wanted to check, just looking for general advice here....has anyone had any issues with the ps1 in midnight - eg it's hard to tell online from the website, but it looks more actual blue than a dark navy blue. Is it more a dark navy blue irl? Will this colour pick up stains/water marks quickly? Thanks in advance!



IMO it's a navy blue.  No problems with stains/water marks - carried it during rain and got a little splash of Coke on it but I can't find the spot.  Haven't treated it with anything either.


----------



## rowy65

My contribution this month.  Medium PS1 in Sky Blue.  It was a leftover from I would guess 2 seasons ago and deeply discounted!  I love this shade of blue


----------



## rowy65

Here it is next to this past season's Saffron.  I think my PS1 itch is scratched for now


----------



## Garconne

yntng said:


> Hi - just wanted to check, just looking for general advice here....has anyone had any issues with the ps1 in midnight - eg it's hard to tell online from the website, but it looks more actual blue than a dark navy blue. Is it more a dark navy blue irl? Will this colour pick up stains/water marks quickly? Thanks in advance!


Can't say for the actual midnight color since I don't own one, but my experience is that if you make sure to waterproof regularly, you should be fine even with lighter colors. I own a Céline in a bright color and it still doesn't have any stains, and as a rule I waterproof my bags almost every two weeks.


----------



## thyzer

What are the newest season's colors now?


----------



## thyzer

Garconne said:


> Can't say for the actual midnight color since I don't own one, but my experience is that if you make sure to waterproof regularly, you should be fine even with lighter colors. I own a Céline in a bright color and it still doesn't have any stains, and as a rule I waterproof my bags almost every two weeks.




May I ask what you use to waterproof your bags with? Im always paranoid a treatment would actually stain the leather. Im considering getting a medium ps1 in Smoke. thx!


----------



## inherforties

thyzer said:


> May I ask what you use to waterproof your bags with? Im always paranoid a treatment would actually stain the leather. Im considering getting a medium ps1 in Smoke. thx!



I use Apple Brand Garde' Rain & Stain Repellent on all my bags, different designers, and leather or suede. I follow the instructions and it's never discolored any bag.


----------



## stcstc

rowy65 said:


> My contribution this month.  Medium PS1 in Sky Blue.  It was a leftover from I would guess 2 seasons ago and deeply discounted!  I love this shade of blue


This color is soooo gorgeous!! Looking forward to your modeling pics!


----------



## La_Cantante

Introducing my new PS1 medium in black!



I must admit though that I was a little surprised upon opening the box. Got some reason I imagined that the leather would be smooshier/less structured than it currently is... Is the medium size almost too boxy/rectangular for someone my height? (I'm 5'2"). Does the bag become less structured and fit closer to the body over time? TIA!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

La_Cantante said:


> Introducing my new PS1 medium in black!
> View attachment 2598276
> 
> 
> I must admit though that I was a little surprised upon opening the box. Got some reason I imagined that the leather would be smooshier/less structured than it currently is... Is the medium size almost too boxy/rectangular for someone my height? (I'm 5'2"). Does the bag become less structured and fit closer to the body over time? TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 2598278



Gorgeous bag. I had the same bag and mine was quite slouchy. You may just need to break it in from use and putting more items in it.


----------



## lazeny

La_Cantante said:


> Introducing my new PS1 medium in black!
> View attachment 2598276
> 
> 
> I must admit though that I was a little surprised upon opening the box. Got some reason I imagined that the leather would be smooshier/less structured than it currently is... Is the medium size almost too boxy/rectangular for someone my height? (I'm 5'2"). Does the bag become less structured and fit closer to the body over time? TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 2598278




Mine was like that too at the beginning, but the more I use it it becomes slouchier. The medium looks beautiful on you.  I have the large size and I'm an inch shorter than you.


----------



## inherforties

My large and my medium both were like that right out of the box. It doesn't take long, if used often, for them to get that slouchy look and feel!


----------



## thyzer

Does anyone have a 2014 Smoke medium they can model or show? thank you


----------



## La_Cantante

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous bag. I had the same bag and mine was quite slouchy. You may just need to break it in from use and putting more items in it.





lazeny said:


> Mine was like that too at the beginning, but the more I use it it becomes slouchier. The medium looks beautiful on you.  I have the large size and I'm an inch shorter than you.





inherforties said:


> My large and my medium both were like that right out of the box. It doesn't take long, if used often, for them to get that slouchy look and feel!



Thank you all for your response and reassurance! I know some people prefer the PS1 to be very structured, but I personally love the slouchy look. I'm very excited to use my bag often so that it gets that way faster!


----------



## hollyyih

Mine softened with use and age and also darkened as well. It's got a very smooth buttery feel to it now and I like it even more than when I first got it!

I've never had a problem with it !

Only caution is that it can stain with rain but mine is the saddle color, which is probably more prone to staining.


----------



## rowy65

MaeNguyen said:


> That bag is beautiful!!!


Thanks Mae, I started using it as soon as I received it!  Its a great color for Spring



stcstc said:


> This color is soooo gorgeous!! Looking forward to your modeling pics!


 Modeling pics definitely coming up.  I recently switched to my Speedy 25 Bandouliere this week but will switch back to the Sky Blue for next week


----------



## rowy65

La_Cantante said:


> Introducing my new PS1 medium in black!
> View attachment 2598276
> 
> 
> I must admit though that I was a little surprised upon opening the box. Got some reason I imagined that the leather would be smooshier/less structured than it currently is... Is the medium size almost too boxy/rectangular for someone my height? (I'm 5'2"). Does the bag become less structured and fit closer to the body over time? TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 2598278


 
Congrats on a classic color and it looks great on you!  Over time especially when you use the shoulder strap, it definitely gets less structured and slouchy.


----------



## rowy65

stcstc said:


> This color is soooo gorgeous!! Looking forward to your modeling pics!



This morning's outfit


----------



## rowy65

Shoulder


----------



## thyzer

Thank you!!



inherforties said:


> I use Apple Brand Garde' Rain & Stain Repellent on all my bags, different designers, and leather or suede. I follow the instructions and it's never discolored any bag.


----------



## rowy65

MaeNguyen said:


> Obsessed with that color! How did you happen to find it?!



I'm from NY and I bought  PS Courier from Barney's in Arizona during the sales last winter.  This bag was a leftover they found in the back that was actually put in a different designers dust bag.  It was in perfect condition, tags still attached and my SA  remembered me and told me about it.  Of course I jumped on it because it was deeply discounted.   The color was from 2012 I think


----------



## hollyyih

rowy65 said:


> Shoulder



You carry it well! Looking good!


----------



## rowy65

hollyyih said:


> You carry it well! Looking good!



Thanks so much.   Love the pop of color


----------



## makingtea

I have a medium PS1 I am thinking of taking to Europe (Paris and London) during my one-week vacation this summer. So far I love my PS1 as an everyday bag, and I know it could fit everything I need for daily excursions, but my worry is that because it doesn't zip shut I might be a target for pick-pocketers...
I don't plan on dressing like a tourist, but I will be visiting touristy areas (Louvre, Montmartre, Tour Eiffel, Notre Dame, etc) and probably taking the metro at some point. Has anyone traveled to Paris with their PS1? I want it to travel with me because I love it dearly, but would leave it at home if it's too much of a risk. I could say I will be hyper aware of my surroundings all the time but I know that is not always the case.
What do you all think? Any advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I think the PS1 is relatively safe with all zipped pockets inside.

I know a tpf:er lost her wallet in the Paris subway, but she had a LV Neverfull with open top (no zipper or flap). It was a pick-pocketer.

I'd feel a lot safer with the PS1 though.


----------



## makingtea

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think the PS1 is relatively safe with all zipped pockets inside.
> 
> I know a tpf:er lost her wallet in the Paris subway, but she had a LV Neverfull with open top (no zipper or flap). It was a pick-pocketer.
> 
> I'd feel a lot safer with the PS1 though.


Thanks, elliespurse!! You are right, with the zippered pockets, I suppose I could just forgo a wallet and put my CC and cash inside the innermost zipped pocket. I think maybe I should stop reading horror stories on the internet.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

makingtea said:


> Thanks, elliespurse!! You are right, with the zippered pockets, I suppose I could just forgo a wallet and put my CC and cash inside the innermost zipped pocket. I think maybe I should stop reading horror stories on the internet.



I don't think you should worry either! You could also use the zippered room on the back of the bag, I use that a lot myself.


----------



## lizz66

makingtea said:


> I have a medium PS1 I am thinking of taking to Europe (Paris and London) during my one-week vacation this summer. So far I love my PS1 as an everyday bag, and I know it could fit everything I need for daily excursions, but my worry is that because it doesn't zip shut I might be a target for pick-pocketers...
> I don't plan on dressing like a tourist, but I will be visiting touristy areas (Louvre, Montmartre, Tour Eiffel, Notre Dame, etc) and probably taking the metro at some point. Has anyone traveled to Paris with their PS1? I want it to travel with me because I love it dearly, but would leave it at home if it's too much of a risk. I could say I will be hyper aware of my surroundings all the time but I know that is not always the case.
> What do you all think? Any advice would be really appreciated!




I have lived in London for 4 years and never had an issue with my bags,  also spent a lot of time in Paris. The biggest thing to remember is you keep your bag in your lap at a restaurant, not hanging on the back of the chair. Paris is worst for petty theft, just keep it zippered when in touristy/public areas.  Also, especially at train stations in Paris, there are a lot of gypsies so just stay away from them and if anyone comes at you wanting to sign a petition on a clip board, say no and walk away. .  HAVE FUN!!! I think the ps1 will make an EXCELLENT TRAVEL BAG


----------



## inherforties

makingtea said:


> I have a medium PS1 I am thinking of taking to Europe (Paris and London) during my one-week vacation this summer. So far I love my PS1 as an everyday bag, and I know it could fit everything I need for daily excursions, but my worry is that because it doesn't zip shut I might be a target for pick-pocketers...
> I don't plan on dressing like a tourist, but I will be visiting touristy areas (Louvre, Montmartre, Tour Eiffel, Notre Dame, etc) and probably taking the metro at some point. Has anyone traveled to Paris with their PS1? I want it to travel with me because I love it dearly, but would leave it at home if it's too much of a risk. I could say I will be hyper aware of my surroundings all the time but I know that is not always the case.
> What do you all think? Any advice would be really appreciated!



I was in Budapest, Vienna, and Prague this spring and carried my large PS1 the entire time and I felt very safe with it, while using practical sense. It was a great bag for traveling. I wore it crossbody too.


----------



## Chic Overload

I just received my medium PS1 in Black and am surprised on how short the strap actually is. I'm a 5'11 guy and I feel like I'm not able to wear the bag as a crossbody. Should I exchange it for a large? Do you think a large would fit me better?

-Luis


----------



## makingtea

caroulemapoulen said:


> I don't think you should worry either! You could also use the zippered room on the back of the bag, I use that a lot myself.


Thank you for your advice, that's a great idea!


----------



## makingtea

lizz66 said:


> I have lived in London for 4 years and never had an issue with my bags,  also spent a lot of time in Paris. The biggest thing to remember is you keep your bag in your lap at a restaurant, not hanging on the back of the chair. Paris is worst for petty theft, just keep it zippered when in touristy/public areas.  Also, especially at train stations in Paris, there are a lot of gypsies so just stay away from them and if anyone comes at you wanting to sign a petition on a clip board, say no and walk away. .  HAVE FUN!!! I think the ps1 will make an EXCELLENT TRAVEL BAG


Thank you for your advice!! This will be my first time in Paris so I appreciate the tips!


----------



## makingtea

inherforties said:


> I was in Budapest, Vienna, and Prague this spring and carried my large PS1 the entire time and I felt very safe with it, while using practical sense. It was a great bag for traveling. I wore it crossbody too.


Thank you for sharing your advice!!


----------



## inherforties

Chic Overload said:


> I just received my medium PS1 in Black and am surprised on how short the strap actually is. I'm a 5'11 guy and I feel like I'm not able to wear the bag as a crossbody. Should I exchange it for a large? Do you think a large would fit me better?
> 
> -Luis



I'm 5'7" and felt the large didn't look right as a crossbody. BUT there's a thread somewhere on here that discusses buying additional hardware and using that. I did that and wear it crossbody now just fine. Sorry I can't remember the thread. :shame:


----------



## Elliespurse

inherforties - I just posted this in another thread: How can I lenghen my PS1 strap


----------



## inherforties

Thank you, Ellie!! I'm so glad that I did it too!


----------



## swtvt712

Hi everyone, I am thinking of getting my first proenza schouler bag, ps1 medium in chocolate. I have read about the color fading and was wondering if that was still an issue with the newer bags. Is it more likely with certain colors? I had actually wanted an orchid colored bag several years ago and saw that it faded very easily and quickly and have been hesitant about getting a proenza schouler since. Sorry if this was answered somewhere else. Thanks!


----------



## iszn

Hi makingtea,

I have been to Paris last year. I took the metro and wear my designer bag although its not ps1. Just make sure your bag have a zipper.  Put it in your lap when ur sitting in a restaurant and put it in front of you when your standing in a crowd or inside the metro. Just be aware of your surrounding.

Have fun and enjoy your holiday with ur ps1.


----------



## gillianna

One could also get a large zippered makeup case or purse organizer that zippers and put it in the bag.


----------



## Muppet18

I just got my second PS1.
After a medium in Poppy-a large in Rip Tide-and I LOVE it!
I am pretty shure, that Proenza did something to make the bags a little more resistant to
water, dirt and colour transfer!
The Rip Tide has a light glossy finish-which the Poppy hadn't- so stains will not spoil the bag THAT easy! I tested it by dropping some water on the bag, which did NOT penetrate!!!!
Though the leather is not as soft as the Poppy's is-but I am sure that will
change after using it for a period of time.


----------



## Sakaban

Hi everyone, I recently bought a black ps1 large. and was planning to take it with me to my trip. the tag does say not to expose it to sunlight or the color may fade and where i'm going im sure it'll be quite exposed to the sun... LA, vegas... that said. would a couple full days of sun really do a lot of damage. or only in the long run?


----------



## Elliespurse

Sakaban said:


> Hi everyone, I recently bought a black ps1 large. and was planning to take it with me to my trip. the tag does say not to expose it to sunlight or the color may fade and where i'm going im sure it'll be quite exposed to the sun... LA, vegas... that said. would a couple full days of sun really do a lot of damage. or only in the long run?



Hi and Congrats on your PS1 

The tag is the same for all colors, sensitive to sun exposure or not. I think your black PS1 is the safest color and don't think you'll see much fading. I'd take it on the trip.


----------



## Sakaban

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and Congrats on your PS1
> 
> The tag is the same for all colors, sensitive to sun exposure or not. I think your black PS1 is the safest color and don't think you'll see much fading. I'd take it on the trip.



Thanks for the advice! I feel a lot better bringing it out with me... I also untied the knot on the strap and it's really wrinkled now. would that straighten itself out over time?


----------



## Elliespurse

Sakaban said:


> Thanks for the advice! I feel a lot better bringing it out with me... I also untied the knot on the strap and it's really wrinkled now. would that straighten itself out over time?



I think the strap will straighten over time but perhaps stretch the strap out between two books or similar when not carried would help.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Sakaban said:


> Thanks for the advice! I feel a lot better bringing it out with me... I also untied the knot on the strap and it's really wrinkled now. would that straighten itself out over time?


Try putting a book on top of the formerly knotted part. It would need to be a heavy book, but it should work.


----------



## new_to_lv

Got my first PS1 just a week ago, and now I have two in my small but growing collection 
Love them both!! 







PS1 Large Veruca Salt
PS1 Pouch Lagoon (at least I think it is lagoon?? I bought it pre-loved)


----------



## Purseholic2

Hi Ladies,

I've loved seeing all your photos! I recently bought my first Proenza, the PS1 medium in Veruca Salt. I'm absolutely in love with it! However just a few weeks after I started using it, I noticed a new mark/discoloration on it at the back. Would you all take a look at it and give me your expert advice? I want to know why/how it happened and how I may I fix it. And do I need to treat the rest of my bag so as to prevent from further marks appearing on it? Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Purseholic2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've loved seeing all your photos! I recently bought my first Proenza, the PS1 medium in Veruca Salt. I'm absolutely in love with it! However just a few weeks after I started using it, I noticed a new mark/discoloration on it at the back. Would you all take a look at it and give me your expert advice? I want to know why/how it happened and how I may I fix it. And do I need to treat the rest of my bag so as to prevent from further marks appearing on it? Thank you very much!



Hi and Congrats on your PS1 

Is it possible to rub out the white part with a finger? I know PS doesn't recommend treating the bag but a spray (Apple Gardé, Collonil etc) helps as a layer between the leather and wear, spills etc.


----------



## gillianna

To me the white mark looks like it rubbed up against something.  Bags Are meant to be used and they will hit against things and no bag will be able to stay in perfect condition forever.


----------



## Purseholic2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and Congrats on your PS1
> 
> Is it possible to rub out the white part with a finger? I know PS doesn't recommend treating the bag but a spray (Apple Gardé, Collonil etc) helps as a layer between the leather and wear, spills etc.


Thank you very much for your advice! I tried to rub off the white bit but in vain  But I shall order the spray you mentioned and protect it.


----------



## Purseholic2

gillianna said:


> To me the white mark looks like it rubbed up against something.  Bags Are meant to be used and they will hit against things and no bag will be able to stay in perfect condition forever.


Agree with everything you said! I prefer thoroughly using my bags and adding character to them. Just didn't expect it to happen so soon lol


----------



## CrackBerryCream

new_to_lv said:


> Got my first PS1 just a week ago, and now I have two in my small but growing collection
> Love them both!!
> View attachment 2679744
> 
> View attachment 2679749
> 
> View attachment 2679752
> 
> 
> PS1 Large Veruca Salt
> PS1 Pouch Lagoon (at least I think it is lagoon?? I bought it pre-loved)



Wow! My two favorite colors! Absolutely love them, congrats! 

I'm not sure if it's Lagoon or Teal (I actually have teal and it looks very similar, but then again pics on a monitor can be deceiving) - teal is a bit more greenish than Lagoon, but I have no clue if that size already existed when teal was done in 2011


----------



## intheclouds

Hi experts! Are all the proenza schouler tag supposed to be spaced wide apart or very close?


----------



## Elliespurse

intheclouds said:


> Hi experts! Are all the proenza schouler tag supposed to be spaced wide apart or very close?



Hi, the "wide apart" is the new style introduced from fall 2013. There were some more changes too, the bag lining etc.


----------



## Hannahstock123

Does anyone have a PS1 in suede? I'm looking to get it in black but don't know about the color rubbing off. Let me know!


----------



## chew0089

Sorry, have post it in the right thread


----------



## LnA

There's a green PS1 on TJ Maxx's website right now. $1299.99


----------



## Lavidav

Black PS1 pouch on La Garconne for $928 + addt'l 15% off with code LGAUG15


----------



## intheclouds

hi experts, can anyone share photos of your ps 1 zips? wanted to check if they are the same as mine!=. thanks a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

intheclouds said:


> hi experts, can anyone share photos of your ps 1 zips? wanted to check if they are the same as mine!=. thanks a lot



Hi, PS changed the zippers last year when they removed the logos, and changed the type earlier too.


----------



## intheclouds

what do you mean by "type"?


----------



## Elliespurse

intheclouds said:


> what do you mean by "type"?



One type is the ykk zipper.


----------



## intheclouds

what about the zips for F/W 2013? and another thing, does the zips have "ps" on the zip?


----------



## Elliespurse

intheclouds said:


> what about the zips for F/W 2013? and another thing, does the zips have "ps" on the zip?



Yes f/w-2013 changed the zipper and removed the old logos.


----------



## intheclouds

so does it have "ps" engraved for f/w 2013?


----------



## Elliespurse

intheclouds said:


> so does it have "ps" engraved for f/w 2013?



Some bags have the ps engraved but not all.


----------



## deeth

Here's my brand new large PS1 in Chianti! I got it from the sale at 60% off. I think it's a lovely colour for fall and I've been so excited to carry it that I forgot to remove the plastic protection from the clasp.. oops.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gorgeous!!  Congrats, and on sale too!


----------



## lawyer2121

deeth said:


> Here's my brand new large PS1 in Chianti! I got it from the sale at 60% off. I think it's a lovely colour for fall and I've been so excited to carry it that I forgot to remove the plastic protection from the clasp.. oops.


Haha! The same thing happened to me! I purchased the PS1 in medium with fringe and wore it out right away to dinner with friends and one of my girlfriends noticed and was like, "wait... I think your sticker is still on!" It was quite funny. But what a lovely shade you got it in, i hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## jellybebe

lawyer2121 said:


> Haha! The same thing happened to me! I purchased the PS1 in medium with fringe and wore it out right away to dinner with friends and one of my girlfriends noticed and was like, "wait... I think your sticker is still on!" It was quite funny. But what a lovely shade you got it in, i hope you're enjoying it!




Ooh I love the fringed PS1.


----------



## mcwee

My first PSl.


----------



## ag681

My first PS1 in Krishna! It's an early birthday present from the hubby


----------



## Elliespurse

ag681 said:


> My first PS1 in Krishna! It's an early birthday present from the hubby



It's gorgeous  Congrats and Happy Bday!


----------



## ag681

Elliespurse said:


> It's gorgeous  Congrats and Happy Bday!



Thanks Elliespurse  I love her and he loves the price I found her at


----------



## bonne

Just got this in the mail today!


----------



## meithemeow

PS1 in Midnight &#128153;


----------



## UpUpnAway

I am considering buying a large black ps1. I love, love the black enamel hardware against the black leather, but am concerned about chipping. It probably still chips like crazy, right?? I am pretty sure I will get the gun metal hardware bc I know the chipping of the black would drive me crazy. But I thought id check, just in case!


----------



## mishimishix

UpUpnAway said:


> I am considering buying a large black ps1. I love, love the black enamel hardware against the black leather, but am concerned about chipping. It probably still chips like crazy, right?? I am pretty sure I will get the gun metal hardware bc I know the chipping of the black would drive me crazy. But I thought id check, just in case!



My black medium ps1 has gun metal hardware and it chips as well... though i'm not too bothered by it. I'd imagine that the black enamel chipping will be more obvious..


----------



## nyarkies

Hi ladies,

Do the PS bag colors still fade even with the newer or most current release?

Thank you.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Bought mine last year and the color has not faded. Leather is getting softer


----------



## nyarkies

Thank you. Does anybody else have the same experience? I'm considering getting a ps1 in grapefruit and reading the stories here of fading has made me hesitate a lot. That and the hardware falling off.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I haven't had any of mine fading. I've had a Midnight from the very first collection and a Smoke one. No I have a fuschia in suede and it's still very nice after three years, I took it out today:


----------



## nyarkies

Thank you for the response. This will help me with my purchase.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Let us see it, when you've decided!

And mine is raspberry, not fuschia, my mistake.


----------



## k5ml3k

Which would you guys pick between the lemon ps1 clutch or mini? Thank you!


----------



## kifana

Vote for this 



My all season bag, and now it is spring.


----------



## LvoemyLV

I have looked everywhere... I see a lot of comments saying the medium PS1 can be, but also cannot be worn crossbody. I'm 5'3". Can it be worn comfortably crossbody? Pics?


----------



## LnA

LvoemyLV said:


> I have looked everywhere... I see a lot of comments saying the medium PS1 can be, but also cannot be worn crossbody. I'm 5'3". Can it be worn comfortably crossbody? Pics?




I'm out of town and don't have my PS1 med with me so no pics but I'm 5'2" and while the strap is long enough to sling across my body, it sits awkwardly on my hip and is a bit too short to be worn as an actual crossbody bag.


----------



## cmars

LvoemyLV said:


> I have looked everywhere... I see a lot of comments saying the medium PS1 can be, but also cannot be worn crossbody. I'm 5'3". Can it be worn comfortably crossbody? Pics?


I'm 5'0 with a short torso, I wear mine cross body but it does sit a little high. I'll snap a few pics in a little bit.


----------



## cmars

LvoemyLV said:


> I have looked everywhere... I see a lot of comments saying the medium PS1 can be, but also cannot be worn crossbody. I'm 5'3". Can it be worn comfortably crossbody? Pics?



Ok, I just realized my daughter is the only one with a full length mirror and her room is a disaster! Any way here are a couple of pics...Yes I'm in my pjs


----------



## LvoemyLV

cmars said:


> Ok, I just realized my daughter is the only one with a full length mirror and her room is a disaster! Any way here are a couple of pics...Yes I'm in my pjs




Thank you so much! So helpful!! I am glad to see in not the only one who doesn't have a full length mirror in my room lol! It definitely sits up higher than I thought. 



LnA said:


> I'm out of town and don't have my PS1 med with me so no pics but I'm 5'2" and while the strap is long enough to sling across my body, it sits awkwardly on my hip and is a bit too short to be worn as an actual crossbody bag.




Thanks 

I'm thinking it might be a shoulder bag only for me. I was going to order the blue that was on sale this morning but it's already gone  I might just save up for a black.  It is a classic color that I could use a shoulder bag in. Thanks guys for your quick responses! I love TPF!


----------



## crescent

cmars said:


> Ok, I just realized my daughter is the only one with a full length mirror and her room is a disaster! Any way here are a couple of pics...Yes I'm in my pjs


Oh wow, that is too high for a crossbody. Is that the last hole on the strap? That might be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## cmars

crescent said:


> Oh wow, that is too high for a crossbody. Is that the last hole on the strap? That might be a dealbreaker for me.



It is on the last hole. A couple of ladies have added extensions, it looks really nice. I want to do the same but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## rosewang924

LvoemyLV said:


> I have looked everywhere... I see a lot of comments saying the medium PS1 can be, but also cannot be worn crossbody. I'm 5'3". Can it be worn comfortably crossbody? Pics?



When I bought this bag, I had planned on wearing it crossbody, but the strap is not long enough, I'm 5'2" and the bag sits on top of your hip like the pictures above but I think mine sits a little higher.  You can always change the strap, I might do that, but it will be a different color.


----------



## rosewang924

cmars said:


> It is on the last hole. A couple of ladies have added extensions, it looks really nice. I want to do the same but just haven't gotten around to it.



Hi, do you know what was used for the extension.  Thank you.


----------



## cmars

rosewang924 said:


> Hi, do you know what was used for the extension.  Thank you.



I think this is the link, there is a pic too with the extenders http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/cheating-method-to-extend-straps-796961.html


----------



## rosewang924

thank you for the link, I never thought about doing it that way. 




cmars said:


> I think this is the link, there is a pic too with the extenders http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/cheating-method-to-extend-straps-796961.html


----------



## vincent ko

My PS1 came and couldn't be more excited. Head over to my thread to see the reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/reveal-3rd-ps-bag-925059.html


----------



## itsmealexandra

Hi all,

Was wondering if someone would be able to identify the size of the PS1 in this photo? I can't tell if it's Medium, Large, Extra Large... ahh.

My gut tells me Medium, but again - not 100% sure.

Would love your thoughts!


----------



## cathead87

itsmealexandra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was wondering if someone would be able to identify the size of the PS1 in this photo? I can't tell if it's Medium, Large, Extra Large... ahh.
> 
> My gut tells me Medium, but again - not 100% sure.
> 
> Would love your thoughts!


 
That is the PS1 Tote (regular size).
Look at post #17:
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...ouler-ps1-tote-reference-thread-673220-2.html


----------



## itsmealexandra

cathead87 said:


> That is the PS1 Tote (regular size).
> Look at post #17:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...ouler-ps1-tote-reference-thread-673220-2.html


Ah, the PS1 Tote didn't even cross my mind.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lizlemonyall

Hi everyone! First time poster so please forgive me if I make any forum faux pas!

Anyhow, I recently purchased the gorgeous Concrete Grey PS 1 Medium after seeing it once in a store two years ago and near weeping at its price. I fell in love at first sight and always had the bag in the back of my mind and found it recently way discounted online and pulled the trigger. When it came, it was every bit as gorgeous as I remembered and there were no regrets, with one small exception... as discussed here, it's not exactly a crossbody. Which is exactly what I'd hoped for.

Yes, I purchased a bag without trying it on but in my defense, when I saw it originally and saw the price, I wasn't interested in trying it on because I was running from it for fear of ruining it and having to purchase (not that Nordstrom would make you do that but you know). Also, I'd seen it on other people and thought they were wearing it crossbody so I was confused.. but my bad and now it's not returnable, and even though I think I could talk the retailer into returning, I love it so much I want to make it work.

I know it's been discussed here because I did come across a few posts about it not being a true crossbody but I wanted to see if anyone has come up with a solid solution? I've had a few ideas but am struggling with the execution, including:

1. Buying an alternate strap that's like cotton or nylon and trying to pull off the "casual strap, nice leather bag" look I've seen and loved.
2. Buying a chain that's like 6-9 inches long and supplementing the current strap.
3. Calling PS and seeing if they have alternate strap lengths as I've seen online and if I could order a spare.

Does anyone have any other ideas?

If not, here are my issues with the above:
With 3, no one from the company will call me back
With 1 and 2, I struggle with matching the gold color exactly... it's a pretty specific color and while I'm going to try at stores, I was wondering if anyone has any brilliant chain suppliers?

Please help! Thanks!!!


----------



## lizlemonyall

lizlemonyall said:


> Hi everyone! First time poster so please forgive me if I make any forum faux pas!
> 
> Anyhow, I recently purchased the gorgeous Concrete Grey PS 1 Medium after seeing it once in a store two years ago and near weeping at its price. I fell in love at first sight and always had the bag in the back of my mind and found it recently way discounted online and pulled the trigger. When it came, it was every bit as gorgeous as I remembered and there were no regrets, with one small exception... as discussed here, it's not exactly a crossbody. Which is exactly what I'd hoped for.
> 
> Yes, I purchased a bag without trying it on but in my defense, when I saw it originally and saw the price, I wasn't interested in trying it on because I was running from it for fear of ruining it and having to purchase (not that Nordstrom would make you do that but you know). Also, I'd seen it on other people and thought they were wearing it crossbody so I was confused.. but my bad and now it's not returnable, and even though I think I could talk the retailer into returning, I love it so much I want to make it work.
> 
> I know it's been discussed here because I did come across a few posts about it not being a true crossbody but I wanted to see if anyone has come up with a solid solution? I've had a few ideas but am struggling with the execution, including:
> 
> 1. Buying an alternate strap that's like cotton or nylon and trying to pull off the "casual strap, nice leather bag" look I've seen and loved.
> 2. Buying a chain that's like 6-9 inches long and supplementing the current strap.
> 3. Calling PS and seeing if they have alternate strap lengths as I've seen online and if I could order a spare.
> 
> Does anyone have any other ideas?
> 
> If not, here are my issues with the above:
> With 3, no one from the company will call me back
> With 1 and 2, I struggle with matching the gold color exactly... it's a pretty specific color and while I'm going to try at stores, I was wondering if anyone has any brilliant chain suppliers?
> 
> Please help! Thanks!!!


Just kidding, now I see all the comments on the last page about this! I searched the forum, which was not as helpful.  I'm looking at buckle guy.. what color matches? Anyhow who has ordered and matched gold?


----------



## piggilet

Hi!! Am wondering if anyone can help to give me details on how to re-knot. I saw a few pictures in this thread but am still not able to knot it properly.. Thanks in advance!! &#128513;


----------



## Elliespurse

piggilet said:


> Hi!! Am wondering if anyone can help to give me details on how to re-knot. I saw a few pictures in this thread but am still not able to knot it properly.. Thanks in advance!! &#128513;



Hi, it's the longest strap that had the knot, just fold it in the middle and loop it round it self (pic below). I'm not sure if it helps?


----------



## Mandy3399

Hi ladies
Keep or return? How's the color?

It's curry color btw,


----------



## lizlemonyall

Hello again!

Since I inquired about lengthening my PS1's strap and found a lot of great informatiton ehre, I felt I should provide a follow up. So after placing a large order from the Buckle Guy where nothing matched perfectly with the gold hardware on the bag, I came across these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01654NZQA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

And they arrived two days ago and are PERFECT. They match the color of the hardware perfectly, the look and style is consistent with the rest of the bag, and I can't believe how perfect they are. I ordered two 3.42" long hooks and they added just enough length to use the bag crossbody without looking like it's too short (I'm 5'6). Admittedly, I'd like it if they were a smidge longer, and thought about ordering two more hooks but decided against it. 

Anyhow, I'm very happy with my purchase and wanted to share for others who were looking for the right hooks.


----------



## piggilet

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the longest strap that had the knot, just fold it in the middle and loop it round it self (pic below). I'm not sure if it helps?




Thanks Ellie! I managed to somewhat knot it like your picture. [emoji6]


----------



## cathead87

Mandy3399 said:


> Hi ladies
> Keep or return? How's the color?
> 
> It's curry color btw,
> 
> View attachment 3193261
> View attachment 3193262


 
I really like the color.  It's a great neutral.


----------



## Mandy3399

cathead87 said:


> I really like the color.  It's a great neutral.



thanks


----------



## UpUpnAway

lizlemonyall said:


> Anyhow, I'm very happy with my purchase and wanted to share for others who were looking for the right hooks.



Thanks for the tip! Do you mind sharing a picture of your bag with the clips? Maybe mod shots??  glad you found a great solution that works for you! I love my ps1 pouch and would like a medium ps1 but the short strap has kept me from making the leap this far.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mandy3399 said:


> Hi ladies
> Keep or return? How's the color?
> 
> It's curry color btw,
> 
> View attachment 3193261
> View attachment 3193262



I love the color! Keep it!


----------



## Mandy3399

caroulemapoulen said:


> I love the color! Keep it!







Different lights different color, not so true to color on picture, its true curry color but I got it really cheap from a sale.


----------



## hedur

Mandy3399 said:


> View attachment 3194259
> 
> 
> Different lights different color, not so true to color on picture, its true curry color but I got it really cheap from a sale.



I love the color.  It's a great neutral but stands out because it's different.  And it looks great with the hardware.


----------



## Mandy3399

hedur said:


> I love the color.  It's a great neutral but stands out because it's different.  And it looks great with the hardware.




The leather is really nice. Thinking of returning because of the color and get the black or taupe.


----------



## cmars

lizlemonyall said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Since I inquired about lengthening my PS1's strap and found a lot of great informatiton ehre, I felt I should provide a follow up. So after placing a large order from the Buckle Guy where nothing matched perfectly with the gold hardware on the bag, I came across these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01654NZQA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> And they arrived two days ago and are PERFECT. They match the color of the hardware perfectly, the look and style is consistent with the rest of the bag, and I can't believe how perfect they are. I ordered two 3.42" long hooks and they added just enough length to use the bag crossbody without looking like it's too short (I'm 5'6). Admittedly, I'd like it if they were a smidge longer, and thought about ordering two more hooks but decided against it.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm very happy with my purchase and wanted to share for others who were looking for the right hooks.


those are interesting! I would love to see a pic with it on the bag/modeling, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## juriatah

Mandy3399 said:


> Hi ladies
> Keep or return? How's the color?
> 
> It's curry color btw,
> 
> View attachment 3193261
> View attachment 3193262



I bought the same curry from that website. Got mine last wednesday. Sadly mine was defect in couple spots. Still trying to deal with them since they are sold out and not possible to exchange. From the price point, Its really good. Couldn't find any better offer. Congrats if u decide to keep it.


----------



## Mandy3399

juriatah said:


> I bought the same curry from that website. Got mine last wednesday. Sadly mine was defect in couple spots. Still trying to deal with them since they are sold out and not possible to exchange. From the price point, Its really good. Couldn't find any better offer. Congrats if u decide to keep it.



Actually there are few defects too. I try to email them but they din not reply. Are you returning the bag?


----------



## juriatah

Mandy3399 said:


> Actually there are few defects too. I try to email them but they din not reply. Are you returning the bag?



i was thinking to exchange but they replied that its sold out. I guess i will keep it then. I can't even buy second hand ps1 in this mint condition. just a couple of defects, those will happen eventually. Plus i've been looking for brownish bag, this curry will do


----------



## lizlemonyall

UpUpnAway said:


> Thanks for the tip! Do you mind sharing a picture of your bag with the clips? Maybe mod shots??  glad you found a great solution that works for you! I love my ps1 pouch and would like a medium ps1 but the short strap has kept me from making the leap this far.



No problem! Hope these help! Sorry for the terrible quality on the modeling shot!


----------



## arcana

lizlemonyall said:


> No problem! Hope these help! Sorry for the terrible quality on the modeling shot!



Looks really great! I may have to get the hooks as well. Really wish the strap's longer sometimes. Thanks for the link


----------



## UpUpnAway

lizlemonyall said:


> No problem! Hope these help! Sorry for the terrible quality on the modeling shot!



This looks so great! Thanks! You wear this bag very well.


----------



## arcana

I just caved and bought an extra large 
Let's hope it isnt too massive. I've only seen the large in person not the XL


----------



## Rcuesico

I just purchased a Ps1 medium in smoke. I absolutely love it! But I am a little leery on the strap. I removed the knot so it can hang lower. I don't intend on carrying too much in it (wallet,phone,keys, makeup bag). Can you experts give me some insight on how the strap has held up? Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## cathead87

Rcuesico said:


> I just purchased a Ps1 medium in smoke. I absolutely love it! But I am a little leery on the strap. I removed the knot so it can hang lower. I don't intend on carrying too much in it (wallet,phone,keys, makeup bag). Can you experts give me some insight on how the strap has held up? Thanks and happy holidays!


 
I carry the large and haven't had any real problems. The clasps on the long strap have come undone a few times but it has always been while I was getting in and out of the car so I figure that I bumped/hit them just right...so I try to be extra careful.  I normally don't carry a lot of stuff so weight wouldn't be an issue for my strap. Like you, I removed the knot...it made the strap way too short. 

Congrats on your new PS1!


----------



## Sadxpig

I just purchased a PS 1 in Saddle and Proenza Blue. Not sure which color I should keep.


----------



## cathead87

Sadxpig said:


> I just purchased a PS 1 in Saddle and Proenza Blue. Not sure which color I should keep.


 
Congrats!  Have you already received them?  I would love to see a pic.


----------



## Petunia4ever

I have been eyeing the PS1 medium for awhile but hesitated to pull the trigger on the black because of its gunmetal hardware issues of seeing small visible scratches.  I am now intrigued by the PS1 in Pepe.  if you have seen it in person, it would be great if you can describe the color.  It's looks like a brown with a bit a gray tint, but I can't tell for sure in the pictures.  Would it go with a war robe that has lots of gray and black neutrals?  Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cathead87

Sadxpig said:


> I just purchased a PS 1 in Saddle and Proenza Blue. Not sure which color I should keep.


 
Have you made a decision? 
IMO, the Proenza Blue color is trendy and might take a bit more work to maintain the vibrant color since you don't want it to fade.  The Saddle is classic and based on forum photos the color seems to deepen with age.  If you are looking for a PS1 that you will have for the long haul then I would keep the Saddle.

I very briefly owned a PS1 in Cobalt which I believe is similar to Proenza Blue. The color was stunning...so different from anything I have ever owned.  However the fold-over flap was just a bit lighter than the rest of the bag and mismatched panels are a major deal breaker for me...so I sold it.  It sure was pretty though. 



Cobalt (panels appear to match in pic):


----------



## Sadxpig

Was thinking about keeping the blue but after reading your comment, I'm reconsidering. Picture attached.


----------



## cathead87

Sadxpig said:


> Was thinking about keeping the blue but after reading your comment, I'm reconsidering.


 
Don't reconsider.   If you are leaning towards the blue you should keep that one.  It really is a beautiful and unique color.  You can always purchase one in saddle later on. 

What are your pros and cons for each one?  Which one will you get the most use out of?


----------



## cmars

Petunia4ever said:


> I am now intrigued by the PS1 in Pepe.  if you have seen it in person, it would be great if you can describe the color.  It's looks like a brown with a bit a gray tint, but I can't tell for sure in the pictures.  Would it go with a war robe that has lots of gray and black neutrals?  Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.



I have a suede Pepe, mine tends to look more gray with some brown undertones (or perhaps its dirt) In photos it does look more brown. I love the color and it really goes with just about everything. I have not seen the pepe in leather...so not sure how helpful this actually is.


----------



## Sadxpig

cathead87 said:


> Don't reconsider.   If you are leaning towards the blue you should keep that one.  It really is a beautiful and unique color.  You can always purchase one in saddle later on.
> 
> What are your pros and cons for each one?  Which one will you get the most use out of?


I feel like it will be harder to wear a blue bag when I'm older, where as the saddle color is more og a neutral color for any age. The reason I'm hesitating about the saddle one is because I already own a lot of brown color bags.


----------



## cathead87

Sadxpig said:


> I feel like it will be harder to wear a blue bag when I'm older, where as the saddle color is more og a neutral color for any age. The reason I'm hesitating about the saddle one is because I already own a lot of brown color bags.


 
I'm pretty sure that I fall into that "older" category...and if it wasn't for that mismatched panel I would have done my best to rock that Cobalt bag.    Choose the bag that will make you happy.

Did you get great deals?  Is it possible to keep both? Not to muddy the water but there are usually great deals at the end of May.


----------



## Lavidav

Sadxpig said:


> Was thinking about keeping the blue but after reading your comment, I'm reconsidering. Picture attached.




I have a peacock blue ps1 in suede and I will never tire of the color. I'm in my mid-late 40's and have no problem rocking the bright blue.  However, that's my mindset and if you're too self conscious about a bright color don't keep it because you probably won't use it.


----------



## Petunia4ever

cmars said:


> I have a suede Pepe, mine tends to look more gray with some brown undertones (or perhaps its dirt) In photos it does look more brown. I love the color and it really goes with just about everything. I have not seen the pepe in leather...so not sure how helpful this actually is.


Thank you.  I love the Pepe suede.  It's a beautiful purse.  I will keep mulling over it.


----------



## Iliveforps1

I just ordered a preloved PS1 (excellent condition) in woven black for my birthday and everyone needs to know that! Lol. I registered just to say that here. &#128514;


----------



## Elliespurse

Iliveforps1 said:


> I just ordered a preloved PS1 (excellent condition) in woven black for my birthday and everyone needs to know that! Lol. I registered just to say that here. &#128514;



Congrats on your PS1!  and Happy Bday! artyhat:

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Iliveforps1

Thanks. &#128522; i am a fan of purse in general but my ultimate goal has always been a ps1 in black and i looove the classic black on black. But couldnt afford it for a very long time so i went for several more affordable designer bags and vintages. Then i was browsing and there it was! Black still but in woven black. Even better! (I hope. I hope the woven ones age as gracefully as the classic leather) now i just cant wait to meet my babyyyyy &#128561;


----------



## ryuuc18

my 2-month old hibiscus in action. can you spot what has the silver hw done to her?


----------



## dasladybug

My PS1 was the best choice ever. I love the bag so much and I don't have to baby it at all. I've had no quality issues or anything. I've had it about 2.5 months now and I think I've carried it every day.  It's perfect I don't understand why they aren't more popular in Texas


----------



## dasladybug

Iliveforps1 said:


> I just ordered a preloved PS1 (excellent condition) in woven black for my birthday and everyone needs to know that! Lol. I registered just to say that here. &#128514;


Aww  congrats you will love it!


----------



## Crocodile

I bought a medium in black  about a week ago. I love it! 

It was never 'love at first sight' for me, but now that I have it I can't imagine not having this bag. It's so practical and looks so much better in action than on most photos. This bag is highly underrated!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Crocodile said:


> I bought a medium in black  about a week ago. I love it!
> 
> It was never 'love at first sight' for me, but now that I have it I can't imagine not having this bag. It's so practical and looks so much better in action than on most photos. This bag is highly underrated!



And the soft butter leather, the cute flap and endless compartments! Loved this style since it first came out. Sure there is the kent and hava now but i will always want PS1 and PS1 backpack  .


----------



## Crocodile

KayuuKathey said:


> And the soft butter leather, the cute flap and endless compartments! Loved this style since it first came out. Sure there is the kent and hava now but i will always want PS1 and PS1 backpack  .



Yes, the compartments! I love being organized but all my other bags are just one big, endless space. 

Just one question... Is there any way to stop the buckle on the strap from snagging my hair? Other than the obvious that is - keeping my hair up, holding it by the handle etc.


----------



## Petunia4ever

I just received the black Medium (my first).  Sadly, it will probably be returned.  I love the leather, but color was inconsistent.  The flap appeared slightly iridescent.  Is this normal of the black PS1s?


----------



## cathead87

Petunia4ever said:


> I just received the black Medium (my first).  Sadly, it will probably be returned.  I love the leather, but color was inconsistent.  The flap appeared slightly iridescent.  Is this normal of the black PS1s?


 
Wow, I can see the difference in your photo.  I own 4 black PS1s and none of mine have any issues.  I would definitely send it back and try again.  Was this pre-owned?


----------



## Petunia4ever

cathead87 said:


> Wow, I can see the difference in your photo.  I own 4 black PS1s and none of mine have any issues.  I would definitely send it back and try again.  Was this pre-owned?


Sadly, it's new from Nordie's.  They were out and I presume this is the new shipment they got from Proenza Schouler.  So disappointing....


----------



## cathead87

Petunia4ever said:


> Sadly, it's new from Nordie's.  They were out and I presume this is the new shipment they got from Proenza Schouler.  So disappointing....


 
The bag is showing as "in-stock" on their website. I would make them locate you a new one...it's worth it.


----------



## Petunia4ever

cathead87 said:


> The bag is showing as "in-stock" on their website. I would make them locate you a new one...it's worth it.


I got a new one from Nordstrom.  It's rather interesting that the feel of the leather and bag is completely different than the previous one.  This newer one appears to be more structured and the leather doesn't feel "buttery soft."  It is stiff and looks a bit like a briefcase.  Has anyone has a similar experience with the PS1s?  Or has the leather changed?  I'm not in love with the leather.  I'm also wondering if the one that I got previously was broken in by someone and then returned.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## cathead87

^^
It sounds like the bag just needs to be broken-in. My large black PS1 became slouchy after only a short period and the leather softened with time.

I have purchased several pre-owned PS1s and they have all had buttery soft leather...but they had all been broken-in by the previous owner.  You just can't beat a broken-in PS1. 

What is it about the leather that you don't like? Is it just because it is still stiff and keeping the bag structured?...is the texture off?  Just curious.


----------



## ailoveresale

Petunia4ever said:


> I got a new one from Nordstrom.  It's rather interesting that the feel of the leather and bag is completely different than the previous one.  This newer one appears to be more structured and the leather doesn't feel "buttery soft."  It is stiff and looks a bit like a briefcase.  Has anyone has a similar experience with the PS1s?  Or has the leather changed?  I'm not in love with the leather.  I'm also wondering if the one that I got previously was broken in by someone and then returned.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.




I would agree that the leather has changed. I bought a large smoke PS1 when the bag was first released and it came already buttery soft and the leather feels thin. I recently bought a medium black for my mother and was surprised at how different the leather feels. I'm sure it will soften with time but it actually feels more durable.


----------



## Petunia4ever

cathead87 said:


> ^^
> It sounds like the bag just needs to be broken-in. My large black PS1 became slouchy after only a short period and the leather softened with time.
> 
> I have purchased several pre-owned PS1s and they have all had buttery soft leather...but they had all been broken-in by the previous owner.  You just can't beat a broken-in PS1.
> 
> What is it about the leather that you don't like? Is it just because it is still stiff and keeping the bag structured?...is the texture off?  Just curious.


Cathead87 - Yes, that's actually it.  It's stiff and structured.  I will most likely keep it and hope it gets broken in sooner than later.

Ailoveresale - How long has your mom had hers?  Has it broken in yet?

Thank you both for your input.


----------



## ailoveresale

Petunia4ever said:


> Ailoveresale - How long has your mom had hers?  Has it broken in yet?




My mom used it twice and gave it back to me as she felt it was too heavy. I've only worn it a few times and it has not broken in yet. The leather still feels stiff and structured compared to the buttery supple feel of my smoke. Is imagine it will soften more with time.


----------



## Petunia4ever

ailoveresale said:


> My mom used it twice and gave it back to me as she felt it was too heavy. I've only worn it a few times and it has not broken in yet. The leather still feels stiff and structured compared to the buttery supple feel of my smoke. Is imagine it will soften more with time.


I used a couple of times so far and it's feeling a lot better.  The leather is starting to become less rigid.  I agree with your mom that it's on the heavier side (I have shoulder problems), but I am loving it.  I can see this as an awesome travel purse.


----------



## crazypurs

Hi Guys.. Not sure if this is the right thread to post this. But found this to be the closest to my query.. 

I came across a Hibiscus colour PS1. New one.. I was wondering if any of you would buy it given a choice. I love the color  and its new too but not sure why it is listed for 890$. Original is 1780 .. Color looks really cool though.. Any suggestions if i should go ahead and buy it or wait for a more neutral color? thanks a ton 

What would you do


----------



## gillianna

I love the Hibiscus color.  I did see a few bags in this color on the Proenza Schouler website.  I really have been thinking about the medium tote in this color.   I also love the medium PS1 too but don't need another bag in that style.

I think it is a great color and would work well year round.  I personally would buy it.


----------



## gillianna

ryuuc18 said:


> my 2-month old hibiscus in action. can you spot what has the silver hw done to her?



So the silver hardware made marks on the bag where it hits against it... Wow that is not a good thing.  Do they come off with leather cleaner?  Is this a common problem now with the silver hardware?


----------



## ladybeaumont

ryuuc18 said:


> my 2-month old hibiscus in action. can you spot what has the silver hw done to her?



This is starting to happen now on my Tiny in Dune. I've had it for a little over a month and used it about 3-4 times.  

I used the Apple cleaner and some of it came off but not entirely.


----------



## crazypurs

gillianna said:


> I love the Hibiscus color.  I did see a few bags in this color on the Proenza Schouler website.  I really have been thinking about the medium tote in this color.   I also love the medium PS1 too but don't need another bag in that style.
> 
> I think it is a great color and would work well year round.  I personally would buy it.




Thank you @gillianna I totally missed your post. I did buy that bag but for a much higher price and not from PS site ..because their site has some issues during check out. i tried multiple times but it still did nt get me through. their customer service sucks .. they still haven't given me any solution for that . its over 12 days now. 

anyway i bought this bag from Monnier freres and should get it tomorrow.  I hope i dont have the same silver hardware issue..


----------



## gillianna

ladybeaumont said:


> This is starting to happen now on my Tiny in Dune. I've had it for a little over a month and used it about 3-4 times.
> 
> I used the Apple cleaner and some of it came off but not entirely.


Do you think asking PS on their social media pages why this is happening and how to correct it would get a response?
I wonder if coating the metal rings with clear nail polish might help.  Or does one need to walk around with a piece f silver polishing cloth and wipe the metal down each day.  Sure seems like a major design defect here.  Did they go silver because it was cheaper???

It seems like more than one person is having this problem and with different color bags so to me this might happen to all the bags with silver hardware.


----------



## Sandi.el

Anyone if the metal clip on the strap is fixable?


----------



## Ladan Mrss

I just discovered my undying love for ps1 cannot be ignored after 2 years of trying to distract myself with other designer brands. It doesn't make it any easier that where I live, we don't have a physical department store stocking PS bags and its very rare that you could come across one, online.
I was searching through preloved market and came across* PS1 Medium Oxblood *& *PS1 Medium Baja*. I was originally looking for a suede cobalt blue as that's the one which started it all for me and to my disappointment its nowhere to be found.
I know Baja would be a very risky option for me and with oxblood I'm just not sure.
 Should I go for oxblood? what do you guys think?


----------



## Cilifene

Love the mini ...


----------



## Cilifene

Ladan Mrss said:


> I just discovered my undying love for ps1 cannot be ignored after 2 years of trying to distract myself with other designer brands. It doesn't make it any easier that where I live, we don't have a physical department store stocking PS bags and its very rare that you could come across one, online.
> I was searching through preloved market and came across* PS1 Medium Oxblood *& *PS1 Medium Baja*. I was originally looking for a suede cobalt blue as that's the one which started it all for me and to my disappointment its nowhere to be found.
> I know Baja would be a very risky option for me and with oxblood I'm just not sure.
> Should I go for oxblood? what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537442
> View attachment 3537443


Oxblood is gorgeous


----------



## cathead87

Cilifene said:


> Love the mini ...



This bag looks great on you!


----------



## Cilifene

cathead87 said:


> This bag looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## mixyg

Cilifene said:


> Love the mini ...
> 
> View attachment 3761421


Me too - I have the same mini
Perfect size for my essentials.


----------



## youngster

Well, I've finally joined the PS1 club!  I could not resist the dark teal medium on sale. I love blue, green, teal, anything in that color range and I've had my eye on a PS1 for a long time.  It's so hard to find green with silver hardware so that factored into my decision too.  It arrived completely wrapped up, with plastic on the hardware and everything.  I am curious as to whether this was an older color from a couple years ago or if it is a 2016 or 2017 color? Anybody know? 

Here is a quick pic, I could not quite capture the color accurately.  It's "dark teal" but is more like a true hunter green.


----------



## cathead87

^^
Lve it!  Thank you for the reveal...I believe you are the first to show this color. Dark teal is from Fall/Winter 2015.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-winter-2015-colors.908397/

I missed out on the large PS1 in dark teal during the Memorial Day 2016 sale. Obviously everyone that purchased one loved them since I have yet to see one on the resale market.


----------



## youngster

Perhaps they found a few extra in a warehouse? It's a very saturated color, really quite lovely! I have nothing like it but have always thought this would be a really useful color for me.


----------



## Cilifene

youngster said:


> Well, I've finally joined the PS1 club!  I could not resist the dark teal medium on sale. I love blue, green, teal, anything in that color range and I've had my eye on a PS1 for a long time.  It's so hard to find green with silver hardware so that factored into my decision too.  It arrived completely wrapped up, with plastic on the hardware and everything.  I am curious as to whether this was an older color from a couple years ago or if it is a 2016 or 2017 color? Anybody know?
> 
> Here is a quick pic, I could not quite capture the color accurately.  It's "dark teal" but is more like a true hunter green.
> View attachment 3781740



It is stunning!!!  congratulations on such a great find!


----------



## Cilifene

My new black medium - I really hope the leather will soften a lot more up. The first one I had I 2008 or 09 was softer - and maybe thinner (?)


----------



## cathead87

Classic black...my favorite!  I won't even mention how many black leather PS pieces that I own. 

My PS1s usually break-in after a few weeks of constant use. I like them slouchy/saggy.


----------



## youngster

cathead87 said:


> ^^
> Lve it!  Thank you for the reveal...I believe you are the first to show this color. Dark teal is from Fall/Winter 2015.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-winter-2015-colors.908397/
> 
> I missed out on the large PS1 in dark teal during the Memorial Day 2016 sale. Obviously everyone that purchased one loved them since I have yet to see one on the resale market.



Earlier today, I had a chance to really look at the bag, the tag, and the authenticity card.  It's interesting to me that the tag says Prod 2017. There are more numbers and stuff after that but I'm wondering if this bag was produced in 2017, maybe they found some remaining leather from the original production run?  Not sure but figured I'd toss that out there.  I do really like this bag a whole lot! So roomy and so many great pockets. Lightweight yet sturdy.


----------



## Cilifene

cathead87 said:


> Classic black...my favorite!  I won't even mention how many black leather PS pieces that I own.
> 
> My PS1s usually break-in after a few weeks of constant use. I like them slouchy/saggy.



The same here, can't count how many I've had..  I like them slouchy/saggy too...


----------



## marcott2

No posting for over 2 years and I found a preloved light pink with silver hw I’m considering in new condition.... but is this bag now dated? I think of it so much as 2010-2014 style... not so much the last few years... thoughts? But the leather reminds me of Balenciaga which I adore.....so curious of any opinions.... TIA!


----------



## Sol Ryan

I think that’s in the eye of the beholder... I carry mine everyday. I love it and think it’s classic.


----------



## marcott2

Sol Ryan said:


> I think that’s in the eye of the beholder... I carry mine everyday. I love it and think it’s classic.


What color and size do you have and how long have you used it? Does it wear well? For some reason never been interested in this until I looked at some YouTube videos and leather seems so nice


----------



## Sol Ryan

marcott2 said:


> What color and size do you have and how long have you used it? Does it wear well? For some reason never been interested in this until I looked at some YouTube videos and leather seems so nice



I have the Large in Smoke. I’ve had it for over a year. Its been my workhorse bag. I carry it everyday and I don’t baby it. It looks good still despite a very hard life. 

The leather has done well. I’ve got one wear spot on the handle where the sealant has gotten damaged. I’m keeping an eye on it, but I might bring it in for repair. I probably snagged it on something.


----------



## UpUpnAway

My most-used bag, hands down, is my medium saddle ps1. It’s been a total work horse for the past two years or so. It is so freakin organized and easy to use. The buttery leather (gets better with age), the compartments and awesome back zipper, the handheld AND crossbody/shoulder option, the flap instead of a fidgety zipper, the no-logo. It’s just perfect and chic




marcott2 said:


> No posting for over 2 years and I found a preloved light pink with silver hw I’m considering in new condition.... but is this bag now dated? I think of it so much as 2010-2014 style... not so much the last few years... thoughts? But the leather reminds me of Balenciaga which I adore.....so curious of any opinions.... TIA!


----------



## lxrac

Ya'll I have a large Ps1 that I bought 6 years ago and still in fantastic condition. Now, it's making me want a tiny version. Does anyone here owns a tiny version?


----------



## Greenredapple

Not dated at all. I along with others here consider the bag to be a classic.


----------



## marcott2

Greenredapple said:


> Not dated at all. I along with others here consider the bag to be a classic.





lxrac said:


> Ya'll I have a large Ps1 that I bought 6 i years ago and still in fantastic condition. Now, it's making me want a tiny version. Does anyone here owns a tiny version?





Greenredapple said:


> Not dated at all. I along with others here consider the bag to be a classic.





Greenredapple said:


> Not dated at all. I along with others here consider the bag to be a classic.





lxrac said:


> Ya'll I have a large Ps1 that I bought 6 years ago and still in fantastic condition. Now, it's making me want a tiny version. Does anyone here owns a tiny version?



I thank you so much for your input..... just hit me some may view Balenciaga city as dated and I’m obsessed.... so I can see where this is a classic too.... I’m conflicted, the price dropped to 316.00 today only, and I want to but but I can’t see it and have you get it shipped up me... so relying on sales ladies to describe conditions to insure it is really like new... they say there are slight marks on corners/ edges.... just a few..... outside of they in perfect condition... the color is from two years ago, called bare, I think..... a light blush pink.... do you all think it’s worth 316.00?


----------



## marcott2

marcott2 said:


> I thank you so much for your input..... just hit me some may view Balenciaga city as dated and I’m obsessed.... so I can see where this is a classic too.... I’m conflicted, the price dropped to 316.00 today only, and I want to but but I can’t see it and have you get it shipped up me... so relying on sales ladies to describe conditions to insure it is really like new... they say there are slight marks on corners/ edges.... just a few..... outside of they in perfect condition... the color is from two years ago, called bare, I think..... a light blush pink.... do you all think it’s worth 316.00?


..... so me again, and thought to reply in case someone responds... I decided to pass on it as I couldn’t see it as it’s not local to me and every time I spoke to a SA at this consignment store, they told me there was another mark, then another, etc..... so I passed as I have been let down before. I’m Leary if that light bare color anyway, if I ever do this bag, I should get darker... rather the 316.00 go to one that I really like and can be confident in, like preloved on FASHIONPHILE....


----------



## IntheOcean

I switched into my Extra Large PS1 last night, and now the bag's sitting on my bed and as I walk by and glance at it I can't help but smile. It's just so pretty, so big and slouchy 

Totally random post, I know, but I just had to share this with you guys. This bag deserves so much more recognition.


----------



## sexycombover

I'm so excited to be joining the PS1 club! I just bought a medium in Smoke. It has arrived, but I haven't had time to pick it up yet. Can't wait!


----------



## TejasMama

sexycombover said:


> I'm so excited to be joining the PS1 club! I just bought a medium in Smoke. It has arrived, but I haven't had time to pick it up yet. Can't wait!



I have this exact bag and I love it.  It's perfect for pretty much every situation.  Enjoy!


----------



## Rsehvn

I just recently found out about the PS1, we yrs too late I know... bIt the recent sales are getting to me and I might have purchased the medium in Fog, tiny in Sapphire, and tiny ps1+ in black.  Now I’m contemplating the micro in silver but don’t know what it can hold bc there are no videos or reviews that I can find on this size.


----------



## IntheOcean

Rsehvn said:


> I just recently found out about the PS1, we yrs too late I know... bIt the recent sales are getting to me and I might have purchased the medium in Fog, tiny in Sapphire, and tiny ps1+ in black.  Now I’m contemplating the micro in silver but don’t know what it can hold bc there are no videos or reviews that I can find on this size.


Congrats on joining the club!  The Micro size is a very recent addition to the PS1 lineup, so there's not much info on it, unfortunately.
Would you like to post pictures of your new PS1 purchases?


----------



## Rsehvn

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on joining the club!  The Micro size is a very recent addition to the PS1 lineup, so there's not much info on it, unfortunately.
> Would you like to post pictures of your new PS1 purchases?


Here is the PS1+ in soft grainy calf skin leather, black.  Still waiting for the others to arrive.


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> I just recently found out about the PS1, we yrs too late I know... bIt the recent sales are getting to me and I might have purchased the medium in Fog, tiny in Sapphire, and tiny ps1+ in black.  Now I’m contemplating the micro in silver but don’t know what it can hold bc there are no videos or reviews that I can find on this size.



I've been looking at the tiny and medium in Fog myself.  I have the tiny in both peacock and black and the mini in Fog, which I love and use frequently, especially for travel.  I keep telling myself I do not need the medium.  I sold a medium as being a bit too large for me but it is so tempting in Fog.  Beautiful grey with shiny silver hardware.  So hard to find that color combo anywhere.


----------



## IntheOcean

Rsehvn said:


> Here is the PS1+ in soft grainy calf skin leather, black.  Still waiting for the others to arrive.


Gorgeous! Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection.


----------



## Rsehvn

youngster said:


> I've been looking at the tiny and medium in Fog myself.  I have the tiny in both peacock and black and the mini in Fog, which I love and use frequently, especially for travel.  I keep telling myself I do not need the medium.  I sold a medium as being a bit too large for me but it is so tempting in Fog.  Beautiful grey with shiny silver hardware.  So hard to find that color combo anywhere.


I’ve been looking at the mini and the micro for travel too!  Just not sure which would work best.  There are no reviews on the micro and the mini has a super long crossbody strap.  Not a fan of knotting the strap either.  You’re tempting me to keep both the black and sapphire tiny bags, even though I only planned on keeping one.  Here is the sapphire tiny PS1 I just received today.


----------



## Rsehvn

youngster said:


> I've been looking at the tiny and medium in Fog myself.  I have the tiny in both peacock and black and the mini in Fog, which I love and use frequently, especially for travel.  I keep telling myself I do not need the medium.  I sold a medium as being a bit too large for me but it is so tempting in Fog.  Beautiful grey with shiny silver hardware.  So hard to find that color combo anywhere.


Oh and I absolutely love the color Fog and got the medium as a mommy bag... even though I think the tiny is the best size for me as an everyday carry.


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> I’ve been looking at the mini and the micro for travel too!  Just not sure which would work best.  There are no reviews on the micro and the mini has a super long crossbody strap.  Not a fan of knotting the strap either.  You’re tempting me to keep both the black and sapphire tiny bags, even though I only planned on keeping one.  Here is the sapphire tiny PS1 I just received today.



I actually do use my peacock and black tinys quite a bit!  I could probably get by with just one of them but having both is really versatile and the peacock has silver hardware and the black has gunmetal.  For the mini, I took out the knot in the strap and took it to my local cobbler who put in extra holes.  The tail on it now is rather long with un-used holes so I've played around with knotting just the remaining tail and its pretty cute and doesn't get in my way.  ETA: Though the benefit of getting the tiny in Fog is that I could use the tiny strap on the mini, I think.


----------



## Rsehvn

youngster said:


> I actually do use my peacock and black tinys quite a bit!  I could probably get by with just one of them but having both is really versatile and the peacock has silver hardware and the black has gunmetal.  For the mini, I took out the knot in the strap and took it to my local cobbler who put in extra holes.  The tail on it now is rather long with un-used holes so I've played around with knotting just the remaining tail and its pretty cute and doesn't get in my way.  ETA: Though the benefit of getting the tiny in Fog is that I could use the tiny strap on the mini, I think.



Ah that is a benefit of having the same color bag that I haven’t thought of... you can interchange the straps!  I also didn’t think to get a cobbler to add more holes, what a great idea!  I think the mini size would hold a ton for travel... just not sure which color I’d get...


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> Ah that is a benefit of having the same color bag that I haven’t thought of... you can interchange the straps!  I also didn’t think to get a cobbler to add more holes, what a great idea!  I think the mini size would hold a ton for travel... just not sure which color I’d get...



The only problem with adding more holes is that the unused portion of the end is then fairly long and flops a bit. The keeper is fixed near the top and doesn't slide down to keep the unused  portion of the strap secure. (Hope that makes sense!) That's why I've been playing around with knotting the loose part around the middle.

The mini is a nice size though, with a zippered pocket on the back. Great travel bag.


----------



## Rsehvn

youngster said:


> The only problem with adding more holes is that the unused portion of the end is then fairly long and flops a bit. The keeper is fixed near the top and doesn't slide down to keep the unused  portion of the strap secure. (Hope that makes sense!) That's why I've been playing around with knotting the loose part around the middle.
> 
> The mini is a nice size though, with a zippered pocket on the back. Great travel bag.


I wish the new minis came with a zippered pocket in the back!  I just see versions with  a slip pocket or no pocket.  I am still trying to decide what color to get the mini in.  If I get sapphire, can use the tiny strap.  The fog I don’t think a medium strap would work as well.  Or go completely off board and get a dark orange to not have any redundant colors but that color doesn’t speak to me like the others do.  Here is the medium fog I purchased off the PS website.  This time it shipped through farfetch via UPS and it did not come with an authenticity card.    My tiny sapphire shipped super quickly from DHL Italy and arrived with everything.


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> I wish the new minis came with a zippered pocket in the back!  I just see versions with  a slip pocket or no pocket.  I am still trying to decide what color to get the mini in.  If I get sapphire, can use the tiny strap.  The fog I don’t think a medium strap would work as well.  Or go completely off board and get a dark orange to not have any redundant colors but that color doesn’t speak to me like the others do.  Here is the medium fog I purchased off the PS website.  This time it shipped through farfetch via UPS and it did not come with an authenticity card.    My tiny sapphire shipped super quickly from DHL Italy and arrived with everything.



It's beautiful! I'm sorry that it didn't come with an authenticity card.  I'd contact Farfetch and ask them to send you another one perhaps.  Love that fog color though! 

Hmm . . . other colors for the mini . . . when I travel, I find that blue, black and grey are my best friends.  They just blend and go with everything since I generally tend to travel with that color palette of clothing and wear lots of denim.  The tiny is a great travel bag as well. I generally use the tiny for airplane/airport travel and then longer day trips.  The tiny is so lightweight and comfortable to wear.  I use the mini for shorter travel excursions or sporting events when I really need very little but don't want to bring one of my more expensive WOC's or Chanel mini.  I'd ask yourself how and where do you see using the mini and that might help narrow down the color choices.


----------



## youngster

By the way, my other favorite day trip/travel bag is the Balenciaga  metallic edge hip. The goatskin is so durable but still lightweight and it holds so much more than you'd think.  I think it has been discontinued but that's a bag that you can pick up on Fashionphile or Ebay potentially as another lightweight travel option in a fun color.


----------



## Rsehvn

youngster said:


> By the way, my other favorite day trip/travel bag is the Balenciaga  metallic edge hip. The goatskin is so durable but still lightweight and it holds so much more than you'd think.  I think it has been discontinued but that's a bag that you can pick up on Fashionphile or Ebay potentially as another lightweight travel option in a fun color.


 The balenciaga hip looks nice!  I need a bag that is good for rainy weather.  I feel like the PS1s aren’t rainy weather bags.  Has anyone had any experience with lambskin and rain.  I had some color dye transfer onto my receipt yesterday from the sapphire and I had no idea when that happened.  I’ve been eyeing the mini PS1+ for this reason.  Does anyone know if the calfskin holds up better when wet?


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> The balenciaga hip looks nice!  I need a bag that is good for rainy weather.  I feel like the PS1s aren’t rainy weather bags.  Has anyone had any experience with lambskin and rain.  I had some color dye transfer onto my receipt yesterday from the sapphire and I had no idea when that happened.  I’ve been eyeing the mini PS1+ for this reason.  Does anyone know if the calfskin holds up better when wet?



I don't own a PS1+ but I've taken the classic lamb PS1 bags out in all weather, that's one reason why I love them for travel.  I also live in a rainy climate (pacific northwest) and these are the bags I grab when the weather is worst and I haven't had any color transfer. I'd be curious to know how the calfskin version holds up too.  You can also spray the sapphire with something like Apple Guard or Collonil Water Stop spray.


----------



## Rsehvn

Here is the PS1+ mini in asphalt grey.  I think this will make a great travel bag due to the calfskin, the pin lock (which does make it harder to get in and out of but more secure for travel), the crossbody strap is a decent length, very similar to the tiny.  The strap doesn’t seem to be easy to remove and I think I will miss the back pocket in the regular mini.  I do like how the straps that tuck in the front are shorter and therefore this bag could be a bit dressier than the regular lambskin mini.  It definitely carries my essentials and I do think the micro would have been too small, even though I’m sad it missed out on the silver during Barneys store closing sale.  I’m glad I got this on farfetch at a decent sale price that I was comfortable to pay for a mini.  I still need to remove the stickers


----------



## Rsehvn

Also general comments between the PS1 Tiny lambskin and the PS1+ Tiny in calfskin.  I have yet to use the PS1+ but have been able to see how the PS1 in sapphire has worn.  The leather has already soften substantially and probably won’t retain structure to stand up on it’s own without being stuffed.  I also think I prefer the leather on the lambskin, not sure if the lack of structure will bother me. The pockets on the PS1+ I think I will prefer more because I can prob put my phones in the back zip pocket vs inside the front magnetic pocket.  I can also slip my keys and Kleenex into the front magnetic pocket as well without having to open the magnet (which can be kind of hard).  I find that both my phones in the front magnetic pocket can be too heavy making the bag tip over due to the extra weight in the front.


----------



## IntheOcean

Rsehvn said:


> Also general comments between the PS1 Tiny lambskin and the PS1+ Tiny in calfskin.  I have yet to use the PS1+ but have been able to see how the PS1 in sapphire has worn.  The leather has already soften substantially and probably won’t retain structure to stand up on it’s own without being stuffed.  I also think I prefer the leather on the lambskin, not sure if the lack of structure will bother me. The pockets on the PS1+ I think I will prefer more because I can prob put my phones in the back zip pocket vs inside the front magnetic pocket.  I can also slip my keys and Kleenex into the front magnetic pocket as well without having to open the magnet (which can be kind of hard).  I find that both my phones in the front magnetic pocket can be too heavy making the bag tip over due to the extra weight in the front.


Thank you for your observations! If you would like to, could you also post pictures of what you can fit into the Tiny vs the Mini? I'm sure I'm not the only one here who just loves bag tetris.


----------



## youngster

Proenza Schouler has taken further markdowns on their sale bags, including that beautiful fog grey.  Their prices are less than FarFetch right now, though FarFetch might go to 35% or 50% off at some point.  FarFetch also adjusts prices up and then provides an extra 30% or 35% off depending on where they are in the sales cycle.


----------



## Rsehvn

youngster said:


> Proenza Schouler has taken further markdowns on their sale bags, including that beautiful fog grey.  Their prices are less than FarFetch right now, though FarFetch might go to 35% or 50% off at some point.  FarFetch also adjusts prices up and then provides an extra 30% or 35% off depending on where they are in the sales cycle.


Aw this just makes me sad I bought the medium PS1 in Fog at a higher price and it didn’t even come with an authenticity card.


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> Aw this just makes me sad I bought the medium PS1 in Fog at a higher price and it didn’t even come with an authenticity card.



Can you return the medium and repurchase it directly from PS?


----------



## Rsehvn

youngster said:


> Can you return the medium and repurchase it directly from PS?


I actually did purchase from PS but for some reason it shipped through Farfetch and came from a location within the US.  So I’ve been working with PS customer service about the authenticity card.  They gave me a UPS tracking number but it never shipped in the past week.  UPS still shows waiting for shipment.


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> I actually did purchase from PS but for some reason it shipped through Farfetch and came from a location within the US.  So I’ve been working with PS customer service about the authenticity card.  They gave me a UPS tracking number but it never shipped in the past week.  UPS still shows waiting for shipment.



Oh, that's right, I remember that you mentioned you purchased it from PS but it shipped via FF, which is a bit odd. 

Will they not do a price adjustment for you? I have never asked them so I don't know if they might be open to that. You might ask them to do it as a courtesy, in light of the issues with no authenticity card.


----------



## Rsehvn

Being this was my first experience ordering from PS website, I don’t think I will ever order from them again.  They basically said inventory counts have caused a backlog and that is why the authenticity card has not been mailed out in 2 weeks.  Plus they will not honor a price adjustment as they only do them within 7 days of the purchase date.  Even though I received this bag incomplete over three weeks ago, I have had to chase them down for a response on why I haven’t received the complete set and they won’t honor an exchange or do a price adjustment to compensate.  This has really tainted my purchases.


----------



## youngster

Rsehvn said:


> Being this was my first experience ordering from PS website, I don’t think I will ever order from them again.  They basically said inventory counts have caused a backlog and that is why the authenticity card has not been mailed out in 2 weeks.  Plus they will not honor a price adjustment as they only do them within 7 days of the purchase date.  Even though I received this bag incomplete over three weeks ago, I have had to chase them down for a response on why I haven’t received the complete set and they won’t honor an exchange or do a price adjustment to compensate.  This has really tainted my purchases.



Ugh, I'm sorry they have been so uncooperative.  They were probably overwhelmed due to the holidays and all the orders and then the sale started.  Still, I don't blame you for not wanting to order from them directly again. I've not had a problem with them in the past but I also am going to be contacting them over a missing authenticity card and I'll see for myself if they are cooperative or not.


----------



## Rsehvn

youngster said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry they have been so uncooperative.  They were probably overwhelmed due to the holidays and all the orders and then the sale started.  Still, I don't blame you for not wanting to order from them directly again. I've not had a problem with them in the past but I also am going to be contacting them over a missing authenticity card and I'll see for myself if they are cooperative or not.


Good luck, sounds like the missing authenticity card is common.  Supposedly the tracking number they gave me has started to show movement so hopefully I will actually get it.


----------



## youngster

I hope you do get it.  I'm sure your PS1 medium is gorgeous and you will get many years of enjoyment from it.  I've loved mine;  they've held up really well.


----------



## KateMore

Hey, everyone!
Just got my PS1 from theoutnet and the bag came without PS charm. Does anyone have a similar experience? Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

KateMore said:


> Hey, everyone!
> Just got my PS1 from theoutnet and the bag came without PS charm. Does anyone have a similar experience? Thanks!


That's odd, the hangtag is not supposed to be detachable.
I think you should definitely contact the Outnet and ask about it. Do they offer any kind of coupons and partial refunds? Even if purchased at a discount, the bag should be new with all the bits and bobs in place.


----------



## KateMore

Thanks for reply
Ep, that's weird. Waiting for the reply from theoutnet


----------



## lie13

Hey guys, so many of you are asking about wear and tear and the hang tag. Check out my Mini PS1  versus PS1+ MED comparison video where I address all those with close up shots of the hang tag and the softness of the leather:


----------



## IntheOcean

lie13 said:


> Hey guys, so many of you are asking about wear and tear and the hang tag. Check out my Mini PS1  versus PS1+ MED comparison video where I address all those with close up shots of the hang tag and the softness of the leather:



Thank you for the video!


----------



## lie13

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you for the video!


Of course! Hopefully it was somewhat helpful! I find that there aren't many videos abut these bags but they are amazing and such quality pieces!


----------



## IntheOcean

lie13 said:


> Of course! Hopefully it was somewhat helpful! I find that there aren't many videos abut these bags but they are amazing and such quality pieces!


Yes, they were popular a few years ago and then the hype just kind of died down. It's a shame, really. They're amazing.


----------



## vesna

Just bought Chianti medium, beautiful bag


----------



## vesna

Just bought Chianti medium, beautiful bag

Hmmm the post just came up as double ??? Sorry


----------



## Luna

Eh.   dont care if the hype has died down.. the PS1 is still one of my faves.


----------



## jaemin

Hi! I’m a little torn between buying a PS1 large jade olive green or PS1 large black. I have a medium PS1+ black bag but really want a more slouchy bag... not sure if the jade olive green is closer to military color or not or if 1 black bag should be enough lol


----------



## IntheOcean

jaemin said:


> Hi! I’m a little torn between buying a PS1 large jade olive green or PS1 large black. I have a medium PS1+ black bag but really want a more slouchy bag... not sure if the jade olive green is closer to military color or not or if 1 black bag should be enough lol


Well, there can never be too many black bags , but... Jade Olive Green is also really beautiful. There aren't that many green bags around. I think the color's pretty close to Military, but if I remember correctly, Military is more brownish/yellowish. Also, not sure if the black PS1 Large is on sale right now, but the Green one is, it's 50% off on the PS website.


----------



## jaemin

I feel like the PS1 large black never goes on sale. The black one seems to have a softer leather than the jade olive green? Farfetch is also selling the jade olive green but the bag looks lighter compared to the one in PS website? Thoughts?


----------



## IntheOcean

jaemin said:


> I feel like the PS1 large black never goes on sale. The black one seems to have a softer leather than the jade olive green? Farfetch is also selling the jade olive green but the bag looks lighter compared to the one in PS website? Thoughts?


Those seem to be two different bags - the one on the PS website is the 'old' version. Look at the hangtag on the side, the leather pull tab on the zipper pull in the back and the interior. Farfetch has the 'new' version. Both are made of lambskin, but perhaps the 'new' one is a bit different and not as slouchy? But it will certainly soften up with use, the 'new' one on Farfetch already started to curl on the edges.


----------



## jaemin

IntheOcean said:


> Those seem to be two different bags - the one on the PS website is the 'old' version. Look at the hangtag on the side, the leather pull tab on the zipper pull in the back and the interior. Farfetch has the 'new' version. Both are made of lambskin, but perhaps the 'new' one is a bit different and not as slouchy? But it will certainly soften up with use, the 'new' one on Farfetch already started to curl on the edges.



Thank you! I’m def partial to the dark green 

Another question: Is the black PS1 large in PS website the old version or the new one? Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

jaemin said:


> Thank you! I’m def partial to the dark green
> 
> Another question: Is the black PS1 large in PS website the old version or the new one? Thanks!


Old one. The easiest way to tell is the hangtag - the old one is a metal plaque on a piece of leather, the new one is all metal. The interior of the old one has the triangle pattern, the new one is just plain dark gray with 'Proenza Schouler' written on it.


----------



## jaemin

IntheOcean said:


> Old one. The easiest way to tell is the hangtag - the old one is a metal plaque on a piece of leather, the new one is all metal. The interior of the old one has the triangle pattern, the new one is just plain dark gray with 'Proenza Schouler' written on it.



Thanks! Would you recommend getting the new or old version of the jade olive green? Do you think there will be a difference in quality?


----------



## IntheOcean

jaemin said:


> Thanks! Would you recommend getting the new or old version of the jade olive green? Do you think there will be a difference in quality?


Honestly, I don't know. As fas as color goes, choose what makes your heart sing. Which one would you get the most use out of, the black or the green?
Personally, I prefer the old version. I like how the leather of the old one looks and the hardware, too. But some might not like the leather pull tabs and prefer a more clean and 'modern' look of the new PS1.


----------



## jaemin

IntheOcean said:


> Honestly, I don't know. As fas as color goes, choose what makes your heart sing. Which one would you get the most use out of, the black or the green?
> Personally, I prefer the old version. I like how the leather of the old one looks and the hardware, too. But some might not like the leather pull tabs and prefer a more clean and 'modern' look of the new PS1.



The new version of the PS1 seems to be more structured, almost similar to PS1+. I haven't seen a new version of the large black PS1... Thanks again!


----------



## barskin

Here is my new (pre-loved) PS1 with grommets. and it looks like it has and will hold up well.


----------



## IntheOcean

barskin said:


> Here is my new (pre-loved) PS1 with grommets. and it looks like it has and will hold up well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776002


Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection! VERY interesting look.


----------



## earswithfeet

Hi y'all!
I'm new to PS and I just pulled the trigger on this cutie. PS1+ tiny in Dahlia.
Hopefully, she won't be too tiny...


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Hi y'all!
> I'm new to PS and I just pulled the trigger on this cutie. PS1+ tiny in Dahlia.
> Hopefully, she won't be too tiny...
> View attachment 4783589


Congrats!! The Tiny size is great, not too small, not too big.


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats!! The Tiny size is great, not too small, not too big.


Thank you! I'm really excited and can't wait for UPS to deliver my package 
The different sizes can be quite confusing, though...


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you! I'm really excited and can't wait for UPS to deliver my package
> The different sizes can be quite confusing, though...


They go like this:
Micro (the newest size)
Mini
Pouch (discontinued now, is a bit larger than Mini, you can tell them apart by the front pocket and a very long strap)
Tiny (fits a bit more and it's east/west)
Small (discontinued and quite rare, see comparisons with Tiny here and What Fits here)
Mini Messenger (very different from the rest, with the chain strap)
Medium
Large
Tote (quite different and it's either slightly larger or smaller than Large, not sure)
Runner Tote (I believe it's the same size as Large, but it has no top handle, instead has longer strap and fringes)
Extra Large (discontinued, came with two straps)

@Elliespurse did I miss anything?  I didn't include any Pochettes and Keep Alls, as I really don't know those as well as the rest.


----------



## Luna

barskin said:


> Here is my new (pre-loved) PS1 with grommets. and it looks like it has and will hold up well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776002



this bag is siiiiiiick!


----------



## bh4me

earswithfeet said:


> Hi y'all!
> I'm new to PS and I just pulled the trigger on this cutie. PS1+ tiny in Dahlia.
> Hopefully, she won't be too tiny...
> View attachment 4783589


 
Congrats! I got this one in bay leaf color. I love the ps1 tiny. It’s just the right size. I have a medium in red which I haven’t used in a while but will always love. I feel like it’s a lot of room for what I carry these days. Enjoy your bag


----------



## bh4me

Just got this ps1 tiny...


----------



## IntheOcean

bh4me said:


> Just got this ps1 tiny...
> 
> View attachment 4787498


Love the colors and textures they chose for this bag. That strip of oxblood on the right, is it suede? Congrats!


----------



## bh4me

IntheOcean said:


> Love the colors and textures they chose for this bag. That strip of oxblood on the right, is it suede? Congrats!


Thank you! Yes, the gray and off white stripe are suede as well. The sides have a textured material. It’s very well made. I couldn’t be happier. My favorite of my ps1’s.


----------



## earswithfeet

Hi everyone,
my first PS1+ tiny is finally here!!! I just love all the zippers on the bag. They add an edgy look to the bag, which I absolutely love. Unzipping them gives you more room for your stuff. The color is also really great. A bit of a darker red and not as garish as many other reds I've seen.
The bag is a lot smaller than what I'm used to, tbh. But all my daily essentials fit comfortably.
Only downside is that I can't carry the bag cross-body. The strap is too short on me, unfortunately 
The bag sits way too high on my waist...don't like that.
Here are some pics for you guys.
Thanks for letting me share 









My next PS will definitely be a medium size


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Hi everyone,
> my first PS1+ tiny is finally here!!! I just love all the zippers on the bag. They add an edgy look to the bag, which I absolutely love. Unzipping them gives you more room for your stuff. The color is also really great. A bit of a darker red and not as garish as many other reds I've seen.
> The bag is a lot smaller than what I'm used to, tbh. But all my daily essentials fit comfortably.
> Only downside is that I can't carry the bag cross-body. The strap is too short on me, unfortunately
> The bag sits way too high on my waist...don't like that.
> Here are some pics for you guys.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4789046
> View attachment 4789047
> View attachment 4789048
> View attachment 4789049
> View attachment 4789051
> View attachment 4789052
> View attachment 4789053
> 
> 
> My next PS will definitely be a medium size


I'm glad you like it! It's very beautiful. 

Regarding the strap, you can add a custom clasp or a ring, since it's silver hardware it shouldn't be difficult to match. I remember some people here on tFP did that with the Medium PS1 a long time ago - the strap on that one, too, is not long enough to wear the bag crossbody.


----------



## riceandsoup

I’m new to PS and just bought this pouch off Reebonz for a steal. So happy as I’ve liked the PS1 line for a long time.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

riceandsoup said:


> I’m new to PS and just bought this pouch off Reebonz for a steal. So happy as I’ve liked the PS1 line for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806141


PS Pouch! My favourite PS 1 model  Congratulations, it's a classic. How can PS not make it anymore?!


----------



## IntheOcean

riceandsoup said:


> I’m new to PS and just bought this pouch off Reebonz for a steal. So happy as I’ve liked the PS1 line for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806141


Congrats on adding this pretty little (or not so little!) thing to your collection!   Love the color.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> PS Pouch! My favourite PS 1 model  Congratulations, it's a classic. How can PS not make it anymore?!


I know, right?  Holds a lot more than one would think such a small bag can hold. And I know not many people like the knot detail on the strap, but personally, I think it looks nice.


----------



## Greenredapple

I recently fell in love with the pouch. I never thought much about it before, until a year ago when I saw one in apple green.

Sadly it was sold. I hesitated too long and then it was gone


----------



## IntheOcean

Greenredapple said:


> I recently fell in love with the pouch. I never thought much about it before, until a year ago when I saw one in apple green.
> 
> Sadly it was sold. I hesitated too long and then it was gone
> 
> View attachment 4827816


Green bags are awesome! Hopefully you'll find your green Pouch one day.


----------



## serenityneow

Sharing my black PS1+, which I bought in the fall and used all fall and winter, and my brand new clay PS1, which I just received today.

I’ve loved the PS1 style for a long time, but the old version didn’t work for me and I basically gave up on the brand.  They looked nice, but after a season or two, they looked like they’d been through a war, and I really disliked how much they curled up.  I was really excited about the PS1+, and it has turned out to be a really fantastic bag for me.  It looks great and is really tough—I carried it in inclement weather many times, and it looks almost new.  Also, the longer strap is sooooo much better than the short strap on the old PS1.  

Now, I’m really excited about the new version of the PS1 too.  I doubt that it’s as tough as the PS1+, but it is thicker and more structured than the old version, and I’m really hoping that it holds up well. And again, the long strap is a huge improvement. When I look at them side by side, I have to give the edge on appearance to the PS1, but I quite like having the PS1+ for rainy and snowy days.  I also really love the clay color.  I hate beige, and always have trouble finding a neutral color I like for spring and summer.  Gray was my default for a while, but I  think this looks fresher and more modern, particularly with the silver hardware.  I adore it!


----------



## IntheOcean

serenityneow said:


> Sharing my black PS1+, which I bought in the fall and used all fall and winter, and my brand new clay PS1, which I just received today.
> 
> I’ve loved the PS1 style for a long time, but the old version didn’t work for me and I basically gave up on the brand.  They looked nice, but after a season or two, they looked like they’d been through a war, and I really disliked how much they curled up.  I was really excited about the PS1+, and it has turned out to be a really fantastic bag for me.  It looks great and is really tough—I carried it in inclement weather many times, and it looks almost new.  Also, the longer strap is sooooo much better than the short strap on the old PS1.
> 
> Now, I’m really excited about the new version of the PS1 too.  I doubt that it’s as tough as the PS1+, but it is thicker and more structured than the old version, and I’m really hoping that it holds up well. And again, the long strap is a huge improvement. When I look at them side by side, I have to give the edge on appearance to the PS1, but I quite like having the PS1+ for rainy and snowy days.  I also really love the clay color.  I hate beige, and always have trouble finding a neutral color I like for spring and summer.  Gray was my default for a while, but I  think this looks fresher and more modern, particularly with the silver hardware.  I adore it!
> 
> View attachment 4831738
> View attachment 4831739


Congrats on your new Clay PS1!  Hopefully, it won't curl as much as the old model. But either way, it's a beauty. I'm glad they elongated the strap, too.


----------



## vandie14

serenityneow said:


> Sharing my black PS1+, which I bought in the fall and used all fall and winter, and my brand new clay PS1, which I just received today.
> 
> I’ve loved the PS1 style for a long time, but the old version didn’t work for me and I basically gave up on the brand.  They looked nice, but after a season or two, they looked like they’d been through a war, and I really disliked how much they curled up.  I was really excited about the PS1+, and it has turned out to be a really fantastic bag for me.  It looks great and is really tough—I carried it in inclement weather many times, and it looks almost new.  Also, the longer strap is sooooo much better than the short strap on the old PS1.
> 
> Now, I’m really excited about the new version of the PS1 too.  I doubt that it’s as tough as the PS1+, but it is thicker and more structured than the old version, and I’m really hoping that it holds up well. And again, the long strap is a huge improvement. When I look at them side by side, I have to give the edge on appearance to the PS1, but I quite like having the PS1+ for rainy and snowy days.  I also really love the clay color.  I hate beige, and always have trouble finding a neutral color I like for spring and summer.  Gray was my default for a while, but I  think this looks fresher and more modern, particularly with the silver hardware.  I adore it!
> 
> View attachment 4831738
> View attachment 4831739



I have also recently purchased the PS1 Tiny and was hesitating between this Clay color and Chianti Red. 
I ended up purchasing the Chianti Red as I have never owned a red bag before. This bag works wonders, it fits so much!!
The new leather is so durable, doesn't get that "wrinkly" feel like the other PS1 bags before. This bag is now my everyday bag and i have been using it constantly for 2 months!



I hope you end up loving it as much as me


----------



## IntheOcean

vandie14 said:


> I have also recently purchased the PS1 Tiny and was hesitating between this Clay color and Chianti Red.
> I ended up purchasing the Chianti Red as I have never owned a red bag before. This bag works wonders, it fits so much!!
> The new leather is so durable, doesn't get that "wrinkly" feel like the other PS1 bags before. This bag is now my everyday bag and i have been using it constantly for 2 months!
> View attachment 4839977
> 
> 
> I hope you end up loving it as much as me


Congrats on your new red beauty!


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, I have been wanting to get the PS1 medium for the longest time and I am seeing one on sale on their website, but my only worry is the metal clasp to open/close bag.  I feel like with long term use, the metal clasp may fall off or get loose over time, has anyone had any problems with the clasp?  Also, can the bag stay close without having to close with the clasp?  Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## UpUpnAway

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I have been wanting to get the PS1 medium for the longest time and I am seeing one on sale on their website, but my only worry is the metal clasp to open/close bag.  I feel like with long term use, the metal clasp may fall off or get loose over time, has anyone had any problems with the clasp?  Also, can the bag stay close without having to close with the clasp?  Any help is appreciated, thanks.


I have a black ps1 pouch and saddle ps1 medium. They are my most-used bags and I don’t baby them in anyway. I’ve had the pouch since 2016 and the medium since 2018 or so. They both look better with age and I’ve had no issue with the clasps. I know others on here have, but mine are still going strong!


----------



## rosewang924

UpUpnAway said:


> I have a black ps1 pouch and saddle ps1 medium. They are my most-used bags and I don’t baby them in anyway. I’ve had the pouch since 2016 and the medium since 2018 or so. They both look better with age and I’ve had no issue with the clasps. I know others on here have, but mine are still going strong!



Ok, thank you for info.


----------



## roxta

serenityneow said:


> Sharing my black PS1+, which I bought in the fall and used all fall and winter, and my brand new clay PS1, which I just received today.
> 
> I’ve loved the PS1 style for a long time, but the old version didn’t work for me and I basically gave up on the brand.  They looked nice, but after a season or two, they looked like they’d been through a war, and I really disliked how much they curled up.  I was really excited about the PS1+, and it has turned out to be a really fantastic bag for me.  It looks great and is really tough—I carried it in inclement weather many times, and it looks almost new.  Also, the longer strap is sooooo much better than the short strap on the old PS1.
> 
> Now, I’m really excited about the new version of the PS1 too.  I doubt that it’s as tough as the PS1+, but it is thicker and more structured than the old version, and I’m really hoping that it holds up well. And again, the long strap is a huge improvement. When I look at them side by side, I have to give the edge on appearance to the PS1, but I quite like having the PS1+ for rainy and snowy days.  I also really love the clay color.  I hate beige, and always have trouble finding a neutral color I like for spring and summer.  Gray was my default for a while, but I  think this looks fresher and more modern, particularly with the silver hardware.  I adore it!
> 
> View attachment 4831738
> View attachment 4831739


You said that the new version of the PS1 is thicker and more structured than before. Are they using a thicker leather now, a thicker lining or a combination of both? The shape and dimensions haven't changed from the old version right, so it's just more structured because all the panels are thicker and more rigid?


----------



## IntheOcean

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I have been wanting to get the PS1 medium for the longest time and I am seeing one on sale on their website, but my only worry is the metal clasp to open/close bag.  I feel like with long term use, the metal clasp may fall off or get loose over time, has anyone had any problems with the clasp?  Also, can the bag stay close without having to close with the clasp?  Any help is appreciated, thanks.


I wouldn't worry about that. I never had any problem with the clasp getting loose, and mine stayed firmly closed even when I carried a  15-inch laptop and some other stuff in my XL and picked it up by the tophandle. Plus, most people carry their PS1 bags on the shoulder, and that doesn't affect the clasp at all.

The PS1 bags had an issue early on when the metal thing on the flap that the clasp goes through (sorry, don't know what it's called) was glued on. It would fall off on some of the bags. Customers complained and Proenza was quickly added screws. Most of the bags on the preloved market have screws, I think like 95% if not more. If you're buying a new one, those will also have screws. So don't worry about the clasp breaking.


----------



## rosewang924

IntheOcean said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. I never had any problem with the clasp getting loose, and mine stayed firmly closed even when I carried a  15-inch laptop and some other stuff in my XL and picked it up by the tophandle. Plus, most people carry their PS1 bags on the shoulder, and that doesn't affect the clasp at all.
> 
> The PS1 bags had an issue early on when the metal thing on the flap that the clasp goes through (sorry, don't know what it's called) was glued on. It would fall off on some of the bags. Customers complained and Proenza was quickly added screws. Most of the bags on the preloved market have screws, I think like 95% if not more. If you're buying a new one, those will also have screws. So don't worry about the clasp breaking.



Thank you for the info., it was very helpful and I feel better about it.


----------



## laskas

I had a bad experience with a buyer on ebay. I had listed a beautiful ps1 bag. I had put a protective polish on the hardware because of the warning about easy chipping.    The buyer purchased the bag and asked if the hardware had been refinished. I told her no it was just a protective polish.  4 days later the buyer open a case saying doesn't seem authentic.  I accepted the return and when i received the bag back.. the buyer had clearly taken a knife or blade to the closure and proceeded to try and cause damage.     i'm attaching pictures of the bag i sold and how the buyer ROCKNROLLSTEFF returned it.


----------



## IntheOcean

laskas said:


> I had a bad experience with a buyer on ebay. I had listed a beautiful ps1 bag. I had put a protective polish on the hardware because of the warning about easy chipping.    The buyer purchased the bag and asked if the hardware had been refinished. I told her no it was just a protective polish.  4 days later the buyer open a case saying doesn't seem authentic.  I accepted the return and when i received the bag back.. the buyer had clearly taken a knife or blade to the closure and proceeded to try and cause damage.     i'm attaching pictures of the bag i sold and how the buyer ROCKNROLLSTEFF returned it.


I'm sorry this happened to you. It's awful.

You should repost in the eBay subforum if you need advice on how to proceed. I don't think there's anything you can do, though. eBay tends to side with the buyer most of the time. But you probably should add the buyer's name to the Blocked Bidder List.

ETA: I found your listing. In the title, you said the hardware is gunmetal. In the description, however, you stated it is black. Gunmetal and black are different types of hardware, your PS1 has black, it's an early model. They changed it to gunmetal for black bags later on. Nowhere did it say in the listing that you modified the bag by applying a protective film on the clasp. IMO, things like that should be mentioned, even if you can see it in some of the pictures. I don't see anything wrong with the bag, it's an authentic early PS1. The buyer was wrong to claim it's fake, and shouldn't have damaged the clasp like that, though.


----------



## rowy65

My PS1 mini I purchased during the December sales. It came in 3 days to NY from Florence, Italy.


----------



## IntheOcean

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4959772
> View attachment 4959785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PS1 mini I purchased during the December sales. It came in 3 days to NY from Florence, Italy.


Super pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## rowy65

IntheOcean said:


> Super pretty color! Congrats!


Thanks so much!  I got lucky on the website


----------



## cathead87

mika5588 said:


> Bought this Extra Large ps1 4 years ago from a secondhand marketplace.
> 
> View attachment 4983690
> View attachment 4983691



I moved this post because I didn’t want to comment in the other thread.

Your PS1 is beautiful! I am a sucker for the older PS1s that change with age. I am too embarrassed to post how many of the older saddle PS1s I own.


----------



## mika5588

cathead87 said:


> I moved this post because I didn’t want to comment in the other thread.
> 
> Your PS1 is beautiful! I am a sucker for the older PS1s that change with age. I am too embarrassed to post how many of the older saddle PS1s I own.


Hi! thank you! yes love the vintage vibe from the leather. I bet your PS1s all beautiful!


----------



## IntheOcean

cathead87 said:


> I moved this post because I didn’t want to comment in the other thread.
> 
> Your PS1 is beautiful! I am a sucker for the older PS1s that change with age. I am too embarrassed to post how many of the older saddle PS1s I own.


 Don't be!! Please post a few pictures of those beauties?


----------



## cathead87

Light2018 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I just purchased a PS1 Medium from the Proenza Schouler website, so I know it's authentic, but it's supposed to be 1 of 400 and numbered. I've attached a photo of the bag. Does anyone know where I can find the number? It's supposed to be embossed somewhere. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051340


I’m not familiar with these LE PS1s but I once owned a sample sale PS1 that had “NOT FOR RESALE” stamped/embossed at the front left side of the opening.


----------



## bh4me

This weekend’s bag...


----------



## cathead87

sacsamain said:


> I’m interested in authenticating this bag on the RealReal but I am not sure about the color. Listing says ‘brown’ but it looks sort of olive to me. Any one familiar with PS colors care to chime in? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-shoulder-bag-9uyct?position=6



I own this in the large. The color is military. I consider it green/gray...but I’m not the best at describing colors.  It’s a great neutral.

Here is an old FP listing:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/proenza-schouler-lambskin-large-ps1-satchel-military-178350


----------



## sacsamain

Thank you very much; that’s so helpful!


----------



## sacsamain

cathead87 said:


> I own this in the large. The color is military. I consider it green/gray...but I’m not the best at describing colors.  It’s a great neutral.
> 
> Here is an old FP listing:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/proenza-schouler-lambskin-large-ps1-satchel-military-178350



Thank you again for the help identifying the color. I ended up buying the bag and the color is indeed Military. The original tags were inside the bag with the color clearly indicated so I’m not sure why TRR identified the bag as brown. I love the color and the bag is in nearly perfect shape! I appreciate all the help here with authentication etc. I’m wondering what ‘lux’ means on the tag? Does that mean it’s lamb leather?


----------



## IntheOcean

sacsamain said:


> Thank you again for the help identifying the color. I ended up buying the bag and the color is indeed Military. The original tags were inside the bag with the color clearly indicated so I’m not sure why TRR identified the bag as brown. I love the color and the bag is in nearly perfect shape! I appreciate all the help here with authentication etc. I’m wondering what ‘lux’ means on the tag? Does that mean it’s lamb leather?


Lux is lambskin leather, yes, as opposed to calfskin, which is referred to as just 'leather' by PS.


----------



## applesauce11

I'm new to this brand--I really love the large PS1, but it looks like it's sold out everywhere except for the midnight blue color. Are they phasing this size out?


----------



## IntheOcean

applesauce11 said:


> I'm new to this brand--I really love the large PS1, but it looks like it's sold out everywhere except for the midnight blue color. Are they phasing this size out?


Hi  Dark Espresso seems to be a new color, so I think it's not in stock _yet._ Not sure about White. The other two permanent colors seem to be out of stock on the official website, but because we have that Large in Dark Espresso, I'm inclined to believe it's just temporary and the bag will be available for order sometime in the future. Otherwise, they wouldn't make it in the new color. Hope I'm right, but I guess we'll see.
@Elliespurse, what do you think? Are they phasing out the Large?


----------



## cathead87

applesauce11 said:


> I'm new to this brand--I really love the large PS1, but it looks like it's sold out everywhere except for the midnight blue color. Are they phasing this size out?


It seems like it’s been awhile (years) since I’ve seen any new colors in the large. Occasionally, a stray bag or two will appear during the PS online sales (seasonal color) but that’s about it. Honestly, resale values are dismal…so unless you are totally obsessed with the color I would check secondhand sites.

I only carry the large so I rely on secondhand sites. Just be careful because the listed sizes are quite often incorrect…meaning the seller will say it’s a medium but it’s really a large and vice versa.

The PS online sale has been going on for about a week now and no larges. 


			PROENZA SCHOULER


----------



## MrGoyard

Hello! I just bought a new PS1 for a great deal (65% off!) on the Proenza Schouler website, it is a classic Large in Dark Espresso. It just came in today, it's beautiful, but I noticed some changes regarding the other model.
I used to have a black one a few years ago which was very sloughy and soft. The one I got right now is much more structured, the leather looks a bit thicker and the lining also changed. I was wondering if the bag will still acquire the famous PS1 pulling tab look, which is what I personally prefer. Anyone has any intel? Thanks in advance.


----------



## IntheOcean

MrGoyard said:


> Hello! I just bought a new PS1 for a great deal (65% off!) on the Proenza Schouler website, it is a classic Large in Dark Espresso. It just came in today, it's beautiful, but I noticed some changes regarding the other model.
> I used to have a black one a few years ago which was very sloughy and soft. The one I got right now is much more structured, the leather looks a bit thicker and the lining also changed. I was wondering if the bag will still acquire the famous PS1 pulling tab look, which is what I personally prefer. Anyone has any intel? Thanks in advance.


Congrats on your new Large PS1 with such a great discount! Would you like to share some pictures? The PS subforum has been rather quiet lately. Dark Espresso is such a beautiful color, IMO. 

It will get softer with use, yes. It's made of lambskin which is quite prone to slouching (which I also find very appealing )


----------



## cathead87

My large Dark Espresso will arrive on Monday. I’m not a fan of the medium Dark Espresso…shiny silver hardware, plain lining, and thick/stiff leather. I was really hoping that the large would look like it does on the website. 

Medium:








						PS1 Medium Bag in dark espresso | Proenza Schouler
					

Shop PS1 Medium Bag in dark espresso at ProenzaSchouler.com. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.




					www.proenzaschouler.com
				




Large:








						PS1 Large Bag in dark espresso | Proenza Schouler
					

Shop PS1 Large Bag in dark espresso at ProenzaSchouler.com. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.




					www.proenzaschouler.com


----------



## IntheOcean

cathead87 said:


> My large Dark Espresso will arrive on Monday. I’m not a fan of the medium Dark Espresso…shiny silver hardware, plain lining, and thick/stiff leather. I was really hoping that the large would look like it does on the website.
> 
> Medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS1 Medium Bag in dark espresso | Proenza Schouler
> 
> 
> Shop PS1 Medium Bag in dark espresso at ProenzaSchouler.com. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proenzaschouler.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS1 Large Bag in dark espresso | Proenza Schouler
> 
> 
> Shop PS1 Large Bag in dark espresso at ProenzaSchouler.com. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proenzaschouler.com


The Medium is the updated version, more minimalistic, while the Large is the old one. The lambskin leather will soften up with use. When the bag arrives, could you please let us know if the leather on the Large is more supple than on the Medium, and if the Medium is more structured overall? I haven't handled the updated version yet and I'm curious.


----------



## bh4me

Just got this tiny today


----------



## IntheOcean

bh4me said:


> Just got this tiny today
> View attachment 5137982


Very pretty bag, congrats!


----------



## bh4me

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty bag, congrats!


Thank you! I’ve been looking to get this bag for a while. Finally


----------



## cathead87

IntheOcean said:


> When the bag arrives, could you please let us know if the leather on the Large is more supple than on the Medium, and if the Medium is more structured overall? I haven't handled the updated version yet and I'm curious.


I received the large Dark Espresso PS1. It is exactly like the medium on the website…but the color is darker (dark brown/black). The leather does seem thicker and the bag more structured than other new PS1s that I have purchased. I haven’t decided if I’m keeping it or sending it off to consignment so I haven’t removed the packaging or bothered with pics.


----------



## IntheOcean

cathead87 said:


> I received the large Dark Espresso PS1. It is exactly like the medium on the website…but the color is darker (dark brown/black). The leather does seem thicker and the bag more structured than other new PS1s that I have purchased. I haven’t decided if I’m keeping it or sending it off to consignment so I haven’t removed the packaging or bothered with pics.


Sorry it wasn't what you'd expected.


----------



## fsadeli

cathead87 said:


> My large Dark Espresso will arrive on Monday. I’m not a fan of the medium Dark Espresso…shiny silver hardware, plain lining, and thick/stiff leather. I was really hoping that the large would look like it does on the website.
> 
> Medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS1 Medium Bag in dark espresso | Proenza Schouler
> 
> 
> Shop PS1 Medium Bag in dark espresso at ProenzaSchouler.com. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proenzaschouler.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS1 Large Bag in dark espresso | Proenza Schouler
> 
> 
> Shop PS1 Large Bag in dark espresso at ProenzaSchouler.com. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proenzaschouler.com


do you think they are discontinuing their ps1 bags? Couldn't seem to find it in their newly launched bags on the site anymore


----------



## Carrie1986

cathead87 said:


> I received the large Dark Espresso PS1. It is exactly like the medium on the website…but the color is darker (dark brown/black). The leather does seem thicker and the bag more structured than other new PS1s that I have purchased. I haven’t decided if I’m keeping it or sending it off to consignment so I haven’t removed the packaging or bothered with pics.


Hi 
The hardware of your Large Ps1 Espresso is vintage look silver or shiny silver? Thank you


----------



## cathead87

Carrie1986 said:


> Hi
> The hardware of your Large Ps1 Espresso is vintage look silver or shiny silver? Thank you


It is the shiny silver. The large is exactly like the medium on the website but irl the color is darker.


----------



## Carrie1986

cathead87 said:


> It is the shiny silver. The large is exactly like the medium on the website but irl the color is darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145522


Do you have a picture of the color in real life?


----------



## Metope

I just bought the medium Dark Espresso to replace my Fleur De Lys that was stolen last year. Honestly wondering if I should have just gotten a preloved old style PS1, I like the more streamlined look of the new style but I didn't realize just how stiff it would be. Plus, I didn't know they removed the magnetic closure strap in the main compartment, sometimes I found that easier to use than the clasp closure. Has anyone used the newer style long enough for it to soften? If so, does it reach anywhere near the same level of drape and comfort as the older style? I really miss how worn in and comfortable my Fleur De Lys was and I miss it so much.

I do really like the Dark Espresso color though. It's very rich and classic, definitely a contrast to the bright magenta of my previous one. I was waffling between Espresso and the lighter saddle color (which I forgot the name of already), but that one was partially suede and PNW weather plus my toddler would definitely not be kind to it. I'll post a pic later when there's daylight!


----------



## l.ch.

Wondering if I should order a medium or a tiny from the current sale… 
Does the medium look too much like a school bag?


----------



## l.ch.

Also, how tiny is the tiny? I’m 1.70 (5’7) and overweight. Will it look ridiculous on me?
I already own a mini and I LOVE it. The tiny is bigger, so it shouldn’t be that bad, right?


----------



## rosewang924

love my PS1 medium in the paprika color and the leather is so soft


----------



## IntheOcean

rosewang924 said:


> love my PS1 medium in the paprika color and the leather is so soft
> 
> View attachment 5199936


Gorgeous color!


----------



## rosewang924

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you, it makes me smile every time I use it.


----------



## IntheOcean

rosewang924 said:


> Thank you, it makes me smile every time I use it.


I know the feeling


----------



## rowy65

New to me PA1 Tiny


----------



## cathead87

Foofan said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! Ok that makes sense as it looks huge on her when she models it and she is saying its 40cm wide, which I thought was huge at the time. I wanted a large and not sure how much bigger the XL is…



The XL is quite a bit bigger than the large. I normally carry the large and use the XL for travel.

Try searching the forum for pics. There is also this thread with 1 or 2 comparison pics.





						Side by side comparison pics-
					

I felt we needed a thread devoted to pictures comparing different styles and sizes. This would give us all a more informed way of sourcing out our next purchases. If you have a PS1 messenger and a Keep All, this would be the place to post pictures of them side by side. Or if you have the same...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cathead87

ellebe said:


> I posted last week about a large PS1 listed on TheRealReal and after I made the purchase, it finally arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5268737



Congrats on your new PS1! I love TRR.


----------



## behindtheseams

Has anyone seen the PS1 in 'orion blue' in person? It looks so different in photos online that I'm not sure what its true color is.


----------



## bh4me

behindtheseams said:


> Has anyone seen the PS1 in 'orion blue' in person? It looks so different in photos online that I'm not sure what its true color is.


I just received mine today. Yay!  It seems close to the pic, blueish gray. I love it  Here’s mine though it is a cloudy day so may seem darker.


----------



## behindtheseams

bh4me said:


> I just received mine today. Yay!  It seems close to the pic, blueish gray. I love it  Here’s mine though it is a cloudy day so may seem darker.
> View attachment 5273674
> View attachment 5273675


Oh it's gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing your photos - it does look true to what's on the Proenza Schouler website!


----------



## IntheOcean

bh4me said:


> I just received mine today. Yay!  It seems close to the pic, blueish gray. I love it  Here’s mine though it is a cloudy day so may seem darker.
> View attachment 5273674
> View attachment 5273675


Very pretty! Congrats. How does it look in sunlight?


----------



## bh4me

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty! Congrats. How does it look in sunlight?


We finally got some sunshine today  Here it is in natural light


----------



## bh4me

behindtheseams said:


> Oh it's gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing your photos - it does look true to what's on the Proenza Schouler website!


Thanks! I’m happy with the color. It’s a unique one for me.


----------



## IntheOcean

bh4me said:


> We finally got some sunshine today  Here it is in natural light
> View attachment 5274122


Gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## behindtheseams

bh4me said:


> Thanks! I’m happy with the color. It’s a unique one for me.


Your post encouraged me to place an order for the last one (in the tiny size) in stock! I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## bh4me

behindtheseams said:


> Your post encouraged me to place an order for the last one (in the tiny size) in stock! I can't wait for it to arrive.


Yay! Congrats! I’m just as excited for you


----------



## behindtheseams

bh4me said:


> Yay! Congrats! I’m just as excited for you



Thank you! I received my bag last night and it is even better looking in person! Unfortunately, there's an issue with the flap/closure being crooked so I reached out to customer service to see if they can exchange it for a new one.


----------



## bh4me

behindtheseams said:


> Thank you! I received my bag last night and it is even better looking in person! Unfortunately, there's an issue with the flap/closure being crooked so I reached out to customer service to see if they can exchange it for a new one.


Oh no, that’s unfortunate. Is it a defect with the hardware? I hope they are able to send you a good one.


----------



## IntheOcean

behindtheseams said:


> Thank you! I received my bag last night and it is even better looking in person! Unfortunately, there's an issue with the flap/closure being crooked so I reached out to customer service to see if they can exchange it for a new one.


That's a shame, I hope PS will send a replacement promptly.


----------



## behindtheseams

bh4me said:


> Oh no, that’s unfortunate. Is it a defect with the hardware? I hope they are able to send you a good one.



Thanks! Yes, the tab hardware is slightly askew so the flap looks crooked when closed. Not sure how well it shows up on camera, but here's what it looks like:






IntheOcean said:


> That's a shame, I hope PS will send a replacement promptly.



Thank you, the PS cs advisor I spoke to seemed very understanding, although he did warn there might be some delay in a resolution due to the holidays. Hoping I'll be able to exchange it before the orion blue sells out.


----------



## IntheOcean

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks! Yes, the tab hardware is slightly askew so the flap looks crooked when closed. Not sure how well it shows up on camera, but here's what it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 5279957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, the PS cs advisor I spoke to seemed very understanding, although he did warn there might be some delay in a resolution due to the holidays. Hoping I'll be able to exchange it before the orion blue sells out.


Oh, that is _really_ crooked!


----------



## behindtheseams

IntheOcean said:


> Oh, that is _really_ crooked!


Thanks, glad to know it's not just me! At first I was wondering if I was being too nitpicky, but I'm glad I ended up reaching out to Proenza Schouler cs. They offered a refund as one of the options, but I'm hoping to be able to do an exchange first since I love the color.


----------



## bh4me

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks! Yes, the tab hardware is slightly askew so the flap looks crooked when closed. Not sure how well it shows up on camera, but here's what it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 5279957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, the PS cs advisor I spoke to seemed very understanding, although he did warn there might be some delay in a resolution due to the holidays. Hoping I'll be able to exchange it before the orion blue sells out.



It’s crooked for sure. I hope you get a replacement.


----------



## earswithfeet

Just pulled the trigger on this baby


PS1 medium in Orion Blue. Snagged this beauty for 50% off   
Can't wait.


----------



## behindtheseams

bh4me said:


> It’s crooked for sure. I hope you get a replacement.


I have an update after several exchanges with PS customer service! The representative I spoke to was super sweet and understanding. He informed me that they don't do exchanges but I could return the bag for a full refund. Unfortunately, the return kept stalling because PS home office was completely unresponsive and they need to issue final approval before the return process can begin. Finally, after more than 3 weeks of waiting and a couple of phone calls later, I have an approved return. DHL is scheduled to pick up the package tomorrow, where it will then be shipped back to Italy and then processed. All told, I think this process will take over a month--yikes! Not great considering this was a Christmas present. I saw the PS sale has been extended, but this entire process has me feeling a bit wary of buying anything else in case there's an issue.


----------



## IntheOcean

behindtheseams said:


> I have an update after several exchanges with PS customer service! The representative I spoke to was super sweet and understanding. He informed me that they don't do exchanges but I could return the bag for a full refund. Unfortunately, the return kept stalling because PS home office was completely unresponsive and they need to issue final approval before the return process can begin. Finally, after more than 3 weeks of waiting and a couple of phone calls later, I have an approved return. DHL is scheduled to pick up the package tomorrow, where it will then be shipped back to Italy and then processed. All told, I think this process will take over a month--yikes! Not great considering this was a Christmas present. I saw the PS sale has been extended, but this entire process has me feeling a bit wary of buying anything else in case there's an issue.


I'm glad you at least got the money back, but that level of CS is just unacceptable for a luxury brand.


----------



## Mikki209

earswithfeet said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this baby
> View attachment 5290863
> 
> PS1 medium in Orion Blue. Snagged this beauty for 50% off
> Can't wait.



Would you mind snapping a photo of the bag when it comes?  Have my eye on this but not sure how the colour looks in real life


----------



## IntheOcean

Mikki209 said:


> Would you mind snapping a photo of the bag when it comes?  Have my eye on this but not sure how the colour looks in real life


On the previous page there are photos of this color both in natural and artificial light.


----------



## bh4me

behindtheseams said:


> I have an update after several exchanges with PS customer service! The representative I spoke to was super sweet and understanding. He informed me that they don't do exchanges but I could return the bag for a full refund. Unfortunately, the return kept stalling because PS home office was completely unresponsive and they need to issue final approval before the return process can begin. Finally, after more than 3 weeks of waiting and a couple of phone calls later, I have an approved return. DHL is scheduled to pick up the package tomorrow, where it will then be shipped back to Italy and then processed. All told, I think this process will take over a month--yikes! Not great considering this was a Christmas present. I saw the PS sale has been extended, but this entire process has me feeling a bit wary of buying anything else in case there's an issue.


I'm sorry about your experience. That's pretty frustrating. Having this happen during the holidays does not help as well. It's good that you were able to get a refund. 

I had an issue a couple years back or so but it was with the dust bag being too small. There was so much back and forth just for a dust bag that actually fits the bag. They keep sending the wrong size dust bag. Eventually, they sent the correct size which I appreciated. I thought I was done with PS. Surprisingly, without me asking, they decided to give me a refund for the bag itself. This helped me get over the whole situation. 

They added more items to the sale and the prices are amazing! I said I was not getting anything but it did not work. I totally understand your hesitation after everything. I hope you get the refund sooner.


----------



## behindtheseams

bh4me said:


> I'm sorry about your experience. That's pretty frustrating. Having this happen during the holidays does not help as well. It's good that you were able to get a refund.
> 
> I had an issue a couple years back or so but it was with the dust bag being too small. There was so much back and forth just for a dust bag that actually fits the bag. They keep sending the wrong size dust bag. Eventually, they sent the correct size which I appreciated. I thought I was done with PS. Surprisingly, without me asking, they decided to give me a refund for the bag itself. This helped me get over the whole situation.
> 
> They added more items to the sale and the prices are amazing! I said I was not getting anything but it did not work. I totally understand your hesitation after everything. I hope you get the refund sooner.



I'm glad that PS refunded the money to you, that must have been a very nice surprise! Yes, I keep browsing the sale; the Tiny PS1 bags have caught my eye, but I really had my heart set on the Orion Blue colorway. Oh well, I guess it just wasn't meant to be.



IntheOcean said:


> I'm glad you at least got the money back, but that level of CS is just unacceptable for a luxury brand.



Thank you! I suspect staffing issues plus the holidays may have held things up a bit. Still, it's very surprising for a high-end brand.


----------



## bh4me

Very excited! Just got these… PS1 Tiny in Syrah and New Blue  I’ve been wanting a red tiny for a while. I have a red in medium size but it’s too big for my needs at the moment... still love it though. Finally, so happy when I saw this red on sale. Yay


----------



## cathead87

Thanks for posting these. I was looking at the large Arch shoulder bag and was wondering about the color “Syrah”.


----------



## behindtheseams

Mikki209 said:


> Would you mind snapping a photo of the bag when it comes?  Have my eye on this but not sure how the colour looks in real life



I made a brief video review of the PS1 in Orion blue here:



It's a bit of a chameleon depending on the lighting but mostly looks like cyan with cool undertones.


----------



## IntheOcean

behindtheseams said:


> I made a brief video review of the PS1 in Orion blue here:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit of a chameleon depending on the lighting but mostly looks like cyan with cool undertones.



In the video, it definitely looked more blue than green. I'd say, Orion Blue is a chameleon color.


----------



## l.ch.

Hello all! I’m starting a new masters degree and I was thinking to buy the PS1 as my school bag . What do you think?
For reference I’m in my early 40s, 1.70 (5’7?) and not exactly slender …


----------



## cathead87

l.ch. said:


> Hello all! I’m starting a new masters degree and I was thinking to buy the PS1 as my school bag . What do you think?
> For reference I’m in my early 40s, 1.70 (5’7?) and not exactly slender …


What size are you considering?

People have mentioned using the large as a school bag but I always wondered if the clasps could really hold all that weight. My first thought of a PS1 for use as a school bag is an XL or tote.

It’s been a long time since I have been in school. Do you even carry books and notebooks…or just a laptop?


----------



## l.ch.

cathead87 said:


> What size are you considering?
> 
> People have mentioned using the large as a school bag but I always wondered if the clasps could really hold all that weight. My first thought of a PS1 for use as a school bag is an XL or tote.
> 
> It’s been a long time since I have been in school. Do you even carry books and notebooks…or just laptops?


Hahaha, good question! I it’s been also a long time… I don’t really think I will be carrying books though. Probably a notebook and a portable laptop, like a MacBook Air? I’m considering the medium…


----------



## behindtheseams

l.ch. said:


> Hahaha, good question! I it’s been also a long time… I don’t really think I will be carrying books though. Probably a notebook and a portable laptop, like a MacBook Air? I’m considering the medium…


I'd recommend going with a backpack option if you plan on carrying anything heavy like a laptop. Add a bottle of water, notebooks, etc., and it's all going to add up weight-wise.


----------



## l.ch.

behindtheseams said:


> I'd recommend going with a backpack option if you plan on carrying anything heavy like a laptop. Add a bottle of water, notebooks, etc., and it's all going to add up weight-wise.


Yes a backpack is a very practical and probably the most wise choice, although I’m not really a fan


----------



## cathead87

You could search the forum. I found this thread pretty quick:





						PS1 Size Macbook Air 13"?
					

Hey everyone, I'm debating between the medium and large sizes for the PS1, which I'll use primarily for work (carrying a Macbook Air 13" and a couple documents). The specs say that it'd just about fit the laptop with 0.2 - 0.5"  to spare. Wondering if anyone has used their PS1 for their laptop...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The PS1 tote was never real popular but would make a great school bag.



Honestly, if you love the regular PS1 (and I do too) then I would go for it. All the compartments make it a perfect school/work bag. You will just need to pick between the medium and large…and a color.

 Keep us updated because I would love to know what you decide.


----------



## l.ch.

cathead87 said:


> You could search the forum. I found this thread pretty quick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS1 Size Macbook Air 13"?
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm debating between the medium and large sizes for the PS1, which I'll use primarily for work (carrying a Macbook Air 13" and a couple documents). The specs say that it'd just about fit the laptop with 0.2 - 0.5"  to spare. Wondering if anyone has used their PS1 for their laptop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PS1 tote was never real popular but would make a great school bag.
> View attachment 5308349
> 
> 
> Honestly, if you love the regular PS1 (and I do too) then I would go for it. All the compartments make it a perfect school/work bag. You will just need to pick between the medium and large…and a color.
> 
> Keep us updated because I would love to know what you decide.


Thanks! Unfortunately, I don’t want to go the preloved route, too much hassle for me, living in Switzerland…
It’s a great bag though!


----------



## behindtheseams

Hi all, writing to provide an update/warning to the folks here: my Proenza Schouler return still has not been issued to me. Bear in mind this is a return I started before Christmas, and Proenza Schouler is in possession of the returned item. I feel like I have been extremely patient and understanding but if I don't get my money back next week, I'll be forced to issue a chargeback on my credit card. Extremely disappointed in all of this, and I will never be shopping with the company again based on this experience.



behindtheseams said:


> I'm glad that PS refunded the money to you, that must have been a very nice surprise! Yes, I keep browsing the sale; the Tiny PS1 bags have caught my eye, but I really had my heart set on the Orion Blue colorway. Oh well, I guess it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I suspect staffing issues plus the holidays may have held things up a bit. Still, it's very surprising for a high-end brand.


----------



## IntheOcean

behindtheseams said:


> Hi all, writing to provide an update/warning to the folks here: my Proenza Schouler return still has not been issued to me. Bear in mind this is a return I started before Christmas, and Proenza Schouler is in possession of the returned item. I feel like I have been extremely patient and understanding but if I don't get my money back next week, I'll be forced to issue a chargeback on my credit card. Extremely disappointed in all of this, and I will never be shopping with the company again based on this experience.


Wow, that's really disappointing and, frankly, unacceptable.  I think you're absolutely within your rights to issue a chargeback.


----------



## bh4me

behindtheseams said:


> Hi all, writing to provide an update/warning to the folks here: my Proenza Schouler return still has not been issued to me. Bear in mind this is a return I started before Christmas, and Proenza Schouler is in possession of the returned item. I feel like I have been extremely patient and understanding but if I don't get my money back next week, I'll be forced to issue a chargeback on my credit card. Extremely disappointed in all of this, and I will never be shopping with the company again based on this experience.


It has been a while. That’s terrible and unacceptable.


----------



## behindtheseams

Thank you both! Proenza Schouler customer service has become completely non-responsive over email. Every time I speak to their reps over the phone, I'm told that they can't do anything without say-so from the head office in Italy. If I can't get a resolution tomorrow, then I'm going to have to go through my credit card to issue a chargeback, which I've never had to do in all my years of credit card ownership. What a headache... Plus, I've been waiting to buy my Christmas present replacement after I receive the refund. At this point, it's going to turn into a Presidents' Day present!


----------



## Jaime

I have just purchased my second PS1 Tiny, first was called a PS1 Tiny and the second says Lux PS1 Tiny. Both lambskin, haven't received the one I've just ordered yet but I can't find anything about the difference between Lux and not Lux? The one I've just ordered looks like thicker leather but I haven't got it to compare just curious to know if there is a difference or just the wording by the store. 

Thanks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jaime said:


> I have just purchased my second PS1 Tiny, first was called a PS1 Tiny and the second says Lux PS1 Tiny. Both lambskin, haven't received the one I've just ordered yet but I can't find anything about the difference between Lux and not Lux? The one I've just ordered looks like thicker leather but I haven't got it to compare just curious to know if there is a difference or just the wording by the store.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not 100% sure but I think the difference is what type of leather the bag is made from. I think Lux is lamb? I'm sure someone who knows this better will come along and explain.

When I bought my beloved PS Pouch (which is Lux) some years ago, I figured out then what it was but now I've forgotten.


----------



## Jaime

Yes the lux one says lamb but so does my previous one which wasn't "lux" maybe they are the same just one advert added lux to it.

Have been googling but not a lot of info out there about these bags


----------



## Aleksaki

Keep or sell?
Hello everyone! Last week I bought a NWT PS1 Medium in Black with beautiful gunmetal hardware for 40% of its retail price (60% off!!!) at Saks 5th outlet in CT. (There is a silver one for $699 left in case anyone is interested). Here is the photo of the bag. I am debating whether to keep it or sell it. I have been looking for a bag this size, love the low maintenance leather, how lightweight it is for its size and the bag's functionality. My only concern is that the PS1 might come off as a bit dated and its seemingly low-ish resale value. If I do keep this bag it will most likely replace my go-to for the past year - the Balenciaga Neo Classic in "Used Black" (which is not used, but just a description of the leather finish and color on the Bal website.) I love my Bal, but am ready for a change. I had considered buying a Givenchy Antigona as a replacement, but not loving the absence of external pocket(s). TBH, I could not stop thinking about the PS1 after seeing it at such a great price and the matte black leather /gunmetal hardware is one of my favourite combos! Would greatly appreciate your feedback  For reference, my collection includes YSL Niki Medium in Croc Black, LV Coussin MM Black, Gucci Horsebit Small in Black (looking to sell as too small for my needs), Balenciaga Neo Classic in Medium, LV Pochette Metis Monogram Empreinte in Dune (Taupe). Was looking for a no-fuss everyday medium shoulder bag or even a tote. Looking forward to your thoughts. Thank you


----------



## Jaime

I'd keep it. I recently bought another mini for its understated (not instantly recognisable for those not in the know) and good quality leather. I personally don't buy bags with resale value in mind as I hardly sell them and I buy them for me because I like them not dependant how much I'll get for it later or what other people think. 

Its not an "it" style now but I prefer that. I didn't get one until last year and I still like the style long after it was popular. That to me is a worthwhile purchase over what everyone else is carrying at the time, what someone else might think or how much it would resell for. 

So I guess if only buying something popular that holds value to sell is important then its probably not worth keeping.


----------



## Aleksaki

Jaime said:


> I'd keep it. I recently bought another mini for its understated (not instantly recognisable for those not in the know) and good quality leather. I personally don't buy bags with resale value in mind as I hardly sell them and I buy them for me because I like them not dependant how much I'll get for it later or what other people think.
> 
> Its not an "it" style now but I prefer that. I didn't get one until last year and I still like the style long after it was popular. That to me is a worthwhile purchase over what everyone else is carrying at the time, what someone else might think or how much it would resell for.
> 
> So I guess if only buying something popular that holds value to sell is important then its probably not worth keeping.


Thank you Jaime! That is exactly why I like this bag - the understated factor and the amazing quality. I do sell a lot of my stuff because I end up not reaching  for a certain bag, shoes, jacket etc.often enough or AT ALL, hence the self doubt :/ I thrive to keep my wardrobe and accessories down to a capsule, so am reluctant to add anything I wouldn't absolutely love and wear a lot, like the Balenciaga Neo Classic or LV Pochette Metis. I do agree with you that the bag is a worthwhile purchase as I have been browsing the web for another bag in this category and none - even the more "IT" bags - check the boxes the PS1 checks. Leaning towards ripping off the tags and moving my everyday items into the Lola (I name my bags ))


----------



## UpUpnAway

Keep. I have two - the medium in saddle and a pouch in black. They are my most used bags (I have lots of “nicer” bags, too). Gorgeous, supple leather, super functional, and… while it was an “it” bag years ago, the design is pretty classic to me. No crazy logos, hardware, etc.


----------



## l.ch.

Aleksaki said:


> Keep or sell?
> Hello everyone! Last week I bought a NWT PS1 Medium in Black with beautiful gunmetal hardware for 40% of its retail price (60% off!!!) at Saks 5th outlet in CT. (There is a silver one for $699 left in case anyone is interested). Here is the photo of the bag. I am debating whether to keep it or sell it. I have been looking for a bag this size, love the low maintenance leather, how lightweight it is for its size and the bag's functionality. My only concern is that the PS1 might come off as a bit dated and its seemingly low-ish resale value. If I do keep this bag it will most likely replace my go-to for the past year - the Balenciaga Neo Classic in "Used Black" (which is not used, but just a description of the leather finish and color on the Bal website.) I love my Bal, but am ready for a change. I had considered buying a Givenchy Antigona as a replacement, but not loving the absence of external pocket(s). TBH, I could not stop thinking about the PS1 after seeing it at such a great price and the matte black leather /gunmetal hardware is one of my favourite combos! Would greatly appreciate your feedback  For reference, my collection includes YSL Niki Medium in Croc Black, LV Coussin MM Black, Gucci Horsebit Small in Black (looking to sell as too small for my needs), Balenciaga Neo Classic in Medium, LV Pochette Metis Monogram Empreinte in Dune (Taupe). Was looking for a no-fuss everyday medium shoulder bag or even a tote. Looking forward to your thoughts. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5405129


Definitely keep! This bag will never look dated imho.


----------



## Aleksaki

UpUpnAway said:


> Keep. I have two - the medium in saddle and a pouch in black. They are my most used bags (I have lots of “nicer” bags, too). Gorgeous, supple leather, super functional, and… while it was an “it” bag years ago, the design is pretty classic to me. No crazy logos, hardware, etc.


 Thank you! Yes, I completely agree. I also appreciate how it is not an in-your-face luxury bag ❤️


----------



## Aleksaki

l.ch. said:


> Definitely keep! This bag will never look dated imho.


 Keeping it! ❤️


----------



## Foofan

I bought a medium peach PS1 after having been lucky enough to manage to find three on the second hand market at bargain prices (paid no more than £350 each), which were a neon yellow medium, a poppy red in medium and black on black in the large size and loved them, I wanted to get one new for myself as a present after a rough time. 

I scored the Peach one direct off PS in the January sale this year for £548, but when it arrived I was really not overwhelmed shall we say. The leather is really really structured and not soft like my luxe leather versions at all and because its so structured it also doesn't fit as much as my luxe leather bags and I can't make my mind up whether to keep or move her on.

I am sure this has been talked about a few times, but has anyone had experience of the newer leather versus the luxe and whether it actually becomes soft or a little more saggy at all? Is there any hope of breaking her in?

Any thoughts gratefully received!


----------



## Jaime

I have this bag in the tiny same colour. Love the colour. I got it because the leather looked much more structured than the blue tiny I have which it is. I wouldn't like this stiffer leather in a larger size though it would be too big as a structured bag. So I'd probably let it go myself. I feel like the medium one needs softer leather so it sits right.


----------



## behindtheseams

I had a terrible experience with PS customer service earlier this year but decided to take another chance once I saw the cobalt colorway (such a rich blue hue ). I ended up buying a PS1 tiny and a large ruched tote and couldn't be happier with both! I feel like the PS1 will work great as an everyday casual bag, while the tote will be a great understated carryall bag for work. Now I feel like I've bitten the bug and I'm eyeing the quilted Harris bag for my next purchase. Does anyone here have that bag and mind sharing their thoughts or experiences?


----------



## cathead87

I have had my eye on the Large Arch Shoulder Bag in cobalt for weeks. However, I know from plenty of past purchases that I tend not to reach for colorful bags…preferring black and brown. Decisions…


----------



## IntheOcean

cathead87 said:


> I have had my eye on the Large Arch Shoulder Bag in cobalt for weeks. However, I know from plenty of past purchases that I tend not to reach for colorful bags…preferring black and brown. Decisions…
> 
> View attachment 5574877


I'm pretty much in the same boat... That's a gorgeous shade of blue, but if you typically reach for black and brown, then perhaps this color is not the best choice. There's this Chocolate color for the Large Arch in suede leather: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/large-arch-shoulder-bag-14957573 and there's also Tapenade, I don't think I see a Large Arch in this color, though? https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/arch-shoulder-bag-14957583


----------



## behindtheseams

cathead87 said:


> I have had my eye on the Large Arch Shoulder Bag in cobalt for weeks. However, I know from plenty of past purchases that I tend not to reach for colorful bags…preferring black and brown. Decisions…
> 
> View attachment 5574877


What is your wardrobe palette? I normally stick to neutral bags, but I found the cobalt pairs really well with my black outfits. It provides a nice contrast without feeling overly bright or colorful.


----------



## Kiradris

So I ordered from the sale and am actually regretting not getting the cobalt. I ordered the light green instead, and while very pretty, it is _very_ light and pastel.  Can anyone recommend a good way to incorporate this into my wardrobe? I think it will look nice with light wash jeans, but I was hoping to use it for work, and I don’t think it will look good with dark pants.


----------



## behindtheseams

Kiradris said:


> So I ordered from the sale and am actually regretting not getting the cobalt. I ordered the light green instead, and while very pretty, it is _very_ light and pastel.  Can anyone recommend a good way to incorporate this into my wardrobe? I think it will look nice with light wash jeans, but I was hoping to use it for work, and I don’t think it will look good with dark pants.
> 
> View attachment 5577562


Would you mind snapping a photo of the bag when it arrives? I'm curious how the color looks in person compared to the stock photos.

I could see this color pairing very well with various hues of beige for a more conservative office look.


----------



## rosewang924

Kiradris said:


> So I ordered from the sale and am actually regretting not getting the cobalt. I ordered the light green instead, and while very pretty, it is _very_ light and pastel.  Can anyone recommend a good way to incorporate this into my wardrobe? I think it will look nice with light wash jeans, but I was hoping to use it for work, and I don’t think it will look good with dark pants.
> 
> View attachment 5577562



I personally really like this green color, so unique and different and the green is not a vibrant or neon green, it's a very light green.  If I didn't already have one in the brick color, I would have definitely bought this one.


----------



## citybaglady

I just purchased this beauty from the sale. I’m so in love


----------



## trigirl

Kiradris said:


> So I ordered from the sale and am actually regretting not getting the cobalt. I ordered the light green instead, and while very pretty, it is _very_ light and pastel.  Can anyone recommend a good way to incorporate this into my wardrobe? I think it will look nice with light wash jeans, but I was hoping to use it for work, and I don’t think it will look good with dark pants.
> 
> View attachment 5577562


I ordered this color in the mini crossbody. I think it’s a nice color and I almost got a larger size but I’m smitten with the new forest green color so decided get that in a bigger size.


----------



## trigirl

citybaglady said:


> View attachment 5579084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this beauty from the sale. I’m so in love


Gorgeous color! It’s so hard to choose colors. They are all great.


----------



## Ema12345

citybaglady said:


> View attachment 5579084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this beauty from the sale. I’m so in love


awwww ... is this the mini or medium? I got the mini one the moment it came out, obviously paid the full price, I cant believe I would have saved 65% if I waited. oh well .... it is beautiful though!!! It's the new thick calf leather, I want to compare to the older original leathers which I've been hearing so many praises about. The 'old' leather, I only have it in med and I'm loving it. Enjoy, stunning colour!!!


----------



## citybaglady

Ema12345 said:


> awwww ... is this the mini or medium? I got the mini one the moment it came out, obviously paid the full price, I cant believe I would have saved 65% if I waited. oh well .... it is beautiful though!!! It's the new thick calf leather, I want to compare to the older original leathers which I've been hearing so many praises about. The 'old' leather, I only have it in med and I'm loving it. Enjoy, stunning colour!!!


This is the mini. I really lucked out getting this color, how are you enjoying yours?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

citybaglady said:


> View attachment 5579084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this beauty from the sale. I’m so in love


Love this! Is this the tiny? Did you get it at 700 or 530? I kept going back and fourth between this and the medium


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Kiradris said:


> So I ordered from the sale and am actually regretting not getting the cobalt. I ordered the light green instead, and while very pretty, it is _very_ light and pastel.  Can anyone recommend a good way to incorporate this into my wardrobe? I think it will look nice with light wash jeans, but I was hoping to use it for work, and I don’t think it will look good with dark pants.
> 
> View attachment 5577562


Have you owned the medium size? I got the tiny since I was afraid this was too big


----------



## l.ch.

Kiradris said:


> So I ordered from the sale and am actually regretting not getting the cobalt. I ordered the light green instead, and while very pretty, it is _very_ light and pastel.  Can anyone recommend a good way to incorporate this into my wardrobe? I think it will look nice with light wash jeans, but I was hoping to use it for work, and I don’t think it will look good with dark pants.
> 
> View attachment 5577562


I think it would look great with grey, as well as dark blue. Cream and beige also. I have a coat in a light pistachio color and was also wondering how to style it. 
I really like this color and im sooo jealous, that I can’t buy anything from the sale now..


----------



## youngster

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Have you owned the medium size? I got the tiny since I was afraid this was too big



I used to have a PS1 medium and ended up selling it in 2019, right before the pandemic.  I occasionally thought of it with some regret, but not too much, since I pretty much was using only small bags to run errands during lockdown and we weren't traveling or going out much.  The medium is definitely a spacious bag but not overwhelming imho. In the past few months, as I've been doing more and more, I've thought how useful a PS1 medium would be.  Over the pandemic, I edited my collection to the point that I don't have a casual, larger bag for those times when you just need to carry more.  I seem to have only small and large bags, and my large bags are more structured and formal (like the Givenchy Ant) or very big like a Tod's Joy tote. 

Anyway, I caved yesterday and bought a medium in Sky Blue for $623.  Love the color. I think it'll be great for spring and summer and into fall.  I'm back up to 4 PS1's now (1 mini, 2 tinys and this medium):


----------



## youngster

I do still love the PS1 for all the reasons others have mentioned:  lightweight, no logos, under the radar, so useful with all the pockets and compartments, such pretty colors. Taking a mini and a tiny on a vacation or trip is standard for me.  The tiny is a great personal item for the plane and for longer excursions when we are out all day, and the mini is great when I really want to travel light when sight seeing but still holds quite a bit.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

youngster said:


> I used to have a PS1 medium and ended up selling it in 2019, right before the pandemic.  I occasionally thought of it with some regret, but not too much, since I pretty much was using only small bags to run errands during lockdown and we weren't traveling or going out much.  The medium is definitely a spacious bag but not overwhelming imho. In the past few months, as I've been doing more and more, I've thought how useful a PS1 medium would be.  Over the pandemic, I edited my collection to the point that I don't have a casual, larger bag for those times when you just need to carry more.  I seem to have only small and large bags, and my large bags are more structured and formal (like the Givenchy Ant) or very big like a Tod's Joy tote.
> 
> Anyway, I caved yesterday and bought a medium in Sky Blue for $623.  Love the color. I think it'll be great for spring and summer and into fall.  I'm back up to 4 PS1's now (1 mini, 2 tinys and this medium):
> View attachment 5581104


Do you see the medium size as a work bag? I got the tiny thinking it would be sufficient (also have a Chanel business affinity and lv Pochette Métis of similar sizes). Was thinking of the medium in exactly that sky blue (or light blue or cobalt - I just love blue) but just haven’t tried it so I’m not sure of the size.


----------



## youngster

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Do you see the medium size as a work bag? I got the tiny thinking it would be sufficient (also have a Chanel business affinity and lv Pochette Métis of similar sizes). Was thinking of the medium in exactly that sky blue (or light blue or cobalt - I just love blue) but just haven’t tried it so I’m not sure of the size.



It's been a few years since I've had a medium but it would fit a full size wallet, phone, make up bag, small umbrella and a small-ish water bottle and still have room plus the extra pockets, if I recall correctly. It would not fit my lap top but it is a larger size lap top.  So, it depends on what you carry with you for work on a daily basis.  Do you have a separate lap top bag?  If so, yes, I think I could happily carry the medium with everything I'd need for work.   Check out the You Tube videos on what fits inside a PS1 in the various sizes, those are usually super helpful!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

youngster said:


> It's been a few years since I've had a medium but it would fit a full size wallet, phone, make up bag, small umbrella and a small-ish water bottle and still have room plus the extra pockets, if I recall correctly. It would not fit my lap top but it is a larger size lap top.  So, it depends on what you carry with you for work on a daily basis.  Do you have a separate lap top bag?  If so, yes, I think I could happily carry the medium with everything I'd need for work.   Check out the You Tube videos on what fits inside a PS1 in the various sizes, those are usually super helpful!


Yes I have and it helps! I’m just curious how the medium hands on the body and if it’s too awkwardly large. I know I have a tote which is bigger (but for satchels it’s a diff story). Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## youngster

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Yes I have and it helps! I’m just curious how the medium hands on the body and if it’s too awkwardly large. I know I have a tote which is bigger (but for satchels it’s a diff story). Thanks for the suggestion!


I think it all depends on your own height and build.  I'm 5' 6" and about a U.S. size 6 or so, so I don't think it looks overly large on me.  I'll have to wait until it arrives to be sure but that is my memory of the medium.  On someone shorter and more petite than I, it would look larger.


----------



## youngster

So, my Sky Blue PS1 medium showed up.  The color is quite beautiful but nothing like the photos on their site. It really was kind of shocking, it is such a bright, almost neon sky blue.  Still, it's a beautiful color.  The bag itself is lamb but it does not feel like any of my earlier PS lamb bags.  It is much more structured and not at all soft.  It almost feels more like goatskin than lamb.  It will definitely hold its shape, if that is what PS is going for, but I think the medium looks better in a softer leather with some slouch to it, as it is bigger at 12.5" wide.  So, after thinking about it for a few days, I resigned myself to likely having to sell it at a loss, being that it was final sale.  The color, while beautiful, was not what I'd planned on and the feel of the leather was also not what I'd expected.  

Before listing though, I decided to contact CS to see if they'd let me exchange it for another on sale color, the pale blue. I sent them photos to show the color that I received versus the pics on their website too.  I honestly didn't have much hope they'd exchange it, as I've read some of the very unhappy customer service experiences of others, but I figured that I'd try.  Surprisingly, CS got back to me within a few hours.  They said they could not exchange it but would make a one time exception to their final sale policy and take the bag back!  They even sent me a return shipping label!  I was really surprised and very impressed.  Maybe they did this for me since I have an account with them and a pretty decent purchase history? Maybe I just got someone in CS on a good day?  No clue, but I truly appreciated it.  So, the bag is in transit back to them.  I'd still like to add a medium back into my collection but I've learned my lesson and won't buy another unless it's returnable or I've seen the color in person.


----------



## IntheOcean

youngster said:


> So, my Sky Blue PS1 medium showed up.  The color is quite beautiful but nothing like the photos on their site. It really was kind of shocking, it is such a bright, almost neon sky blue.  Still, it's a beautiful color.  The bag itself is lamb but it does not feel like any of my earlier PS lamb bags.  It is much more structured and not at all soft.  It almost feels more like goatskin than lamb.  It will definitely hold its shape, if that is what PS is going for, but I think the medium looks better in a softer leather with some slouch to it, as it is bigger at 12.5" wide.  So, after thinking about it for a few days, I resigned myself to likely having to sell it at a loss, being that it was final sale.  The color, while beautiful, was not what I'd planned on and the feel of the leather was also not what I'd expected.
> 
> Before listing though, I decided to contact CS to see if they'd let me exchange it for another on sale color, the pale blue. I sent them photos to show the color that I received versus the pics on their website too.  I honestly didn't have much hope they'd exchange it, as I've read some of the very unhappy customer service experiences of others, but I figured that I'd try.  Surprisingly, CS got back to me within a few hours.  They said they could not exchange it but would make a one time exception to their final sale policy and take the bag back!  They even sent me a return shipping label!  I was really surprised and very impressed.  Maybe they did this for me since I have an account with them and a pretty decent purchase history? Maybe I just got someone in CS on a good day?  No clue, but I truly appreciated it.  So, the bag is in transit back to them.  I'd still like to add a medium back into my collection but I've learned my lesson and won't buy another unless it's returnable or I've seen the color in person.


It's nice that the CS people were so understanding and approved a return. I think colors are the trickiest part when it comes to shopping online, especially when considering how some shades can look very different in daylight vs. studio light. So IMO, it's quite a valid reason for a return when it's such an expensive item. 

Newer PS1 bags are indeed made of thicker leather, so they're quite more structured than they used to be. Some like, others - not so much. There's always plenty of slightly used ones on eBay and other platforms with a good discount, just FYI


----------



## vivaciousbev1

youngster said:


> So, my Sky Blue PS1 medium showed up.  The color is quite beautiful but nothing like the photos on their site. It really was kind of shocking, it is such a bright, almost neon sky blue.  Still, it's a beautiful color.  The bag itself is lamb but it does not feel like any of my earlier PS lamb bags.  It is much more structured and not at all soft.  It almost feels more like goatskin than lamb.  It will definitely hold its shape, if that is what PS is going for, but I think the medium looks better in a softer leather with some slouch to it, as it is bigger at 12.5" wide.  So, after thinking about it for a few days, I resigned myself to likely having to sell it at a loss, being that it was final sale.  The color, while beautiful, was not what I'd planned on and the feel of the leather was also not what I'd expected.
> 
> Before listing though, I decided to contact CS to see if they'd let me exchange it for another on sale color, the pale blue. I sent them photos to show the color that I received versus the pics on their website too.  I honestly didn't have much hope they'd exchange it, as I've read some of the very unhappy customer service experiences of others, but I figured that I'd try.  Surprisingly, CS got back to me within a few hours.  They said they could not exchange it but would make a one time exception to their final sale policy and take the bag back!  They even sent me a return shipping label!  I was really surprised and very impressed.  Maybe they did this for me since I have an account with them and a pretty decent purchase history? Maybe I just got someone in CS on a good day?  No clue, but I truly appreciated it.  So, the bag is in transit back to them.  I'd still like to add a medium back into my collection but I've learned my lesson and won't buy another unless it's returnable or I've seen the color in person.


Do you have pics? I got the pale blue and love mine!  I’m glad they made an exception for you though.


----------



## youngster

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Do you have pics? I got the pale blue and love mine!  I’m glad they made an exception for you though.



I'd love to see a photo of your pale blue, as I waffled between that color and the sky blue that I ordered:
Here is the sky blue from PS on their site and below is my pic of the sky blue that I received:


----------



## youngster

IntheOcean said:


> Newer PS1 bags are indeed made of thicker leather, so they're quite more structured than they used to be. Some like, others - not so much. There's always plenty of slightly used ones on eBay and other platforms with a good discount, just FYI



Yes, for sure, I'm going to be looking at pre-loved.


----------



## IntheOcean

youngster said:


> I'd love to see a photo of your pale blue, as I waffled between that color and the sky blue that I ordered:
> Here is the sky blue from PS on their site and below is my pic of the sky blue that I received:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589143


I feel like the one on the website is a very 'winter' shade of light blue, whereas in real life, this color definitely feels more 'summer' and/or 'spring'. They really don't look alike.


----------



## youngster

IntheOcean said:


> I feel like the one on the website is a very 'winter' shade of light blue, whereas in real life, this color definitely feels more 'summer' and/or 'spring'. They really don't look alike.



I agree, they really don't look alike which is why I think CS allowed me to return it.  Still, it's a gorgeous color for the right person.  If I had ordered it in the tiny (when that was available earlier in the sale), I probably would have kept it.


----------



## youngster

Just a quick update.  PS received my return of the PS1 medium and processed it the same day.  I had the credit back to my card three days later.  Their customer service was really exemplary in my situation.


----------



## IntheOcean

youngster said:


> Just a quick update.  PS received my return of the PS1 medium and processed it the same day.  I had the credit back to my card three days later.  Their customer service was really exemplary in my situation.


That's good to hear.


----------

